# Hier gehts um die ROSE, no Red Bull - Teil 2



## Thomas (21. Oktober 2010)

Das ist die Fortsetzung eines Themas - das alte Thema findest du: hier


----------



## eminem7905 (21. Oktober 2010)

So, da es hier immer mehr ROSE biker gibt, hier kommt nun der thread dazu, postet tips tricks, fotos euer bikes etc. 
Ich habe gestern ein granite chief 4 bekommen, und nach der ersten ausfahrt habe ich immernoch das grinsen im gesicht. 

Überigens, jetzt gibt es die rose bikes bis 500 eur reduziert. 

und das ist mein Bike: leider nur handy-cam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herkulars (21. Oktober 2010)

Bin auch ganz klar fÃ¼r den RP23. Die 100â¬ sind wirklich gut investiert. Es macht echt keinen SpaÃ das Jimbo mit zugeschaltetem PP bergab zu bewegen. Offen ist es dagegen der Hammer!


----------



## snoopz (21. Oktober 2010)

herkulars schrieb:


> Es macht echt keinen Spaß das Jimbo mit zugeschaltetem PP bergab zu bewegen.



DIES! Man hat immer das Gefühl, der Dämpfer habe irgendwie Luft verloren oder sonstwas, bis man mal merkt, daß man PP auf knüppelhart noch an hat. Danach hat man auch gleich wieder Grip und ein gutes Kurvengefühl.


----------



## Lars-1 (21. Oktober 2010)

Ist halt die frage, wie stark das Pro Pedal beim Float R eingestellt ist.

Wenn das Bike beim Uphill nicht wippt und Downhill trotzdem super runter geht, sehe ich eig. keinen Sinn den RP23 zu nehmen, oder?


----------



## Suicyclist (21. Oktober 2010)

Weiss schon jemand, ob Rose endlich auf die immer häufigere Verwendung von lenkerbetätigten Sattelstützen reagiert hat und die 2011er Modelle für diesen Zweck mit zusätzlichen und mit Blindstopfen versehenen Öffnungen im Rahmen ausstattet?
Da sorgen die so schön für cleane Optik durch innenverlegte Züge und ich soll mir dann meine Reverb-Leitung mit Kabelbindern ans Oberrohr tüdeln?
Und wenn ich selber den Bohrer ansetzt, erlischt meine Rahmen-Garantie!
Wäre für Rose doch bestimmt ein Einfaches, ihre Rahmen entsprechen vorzubereiten, oder?


----------



## Deleted138492 (21. Oktober 2010)

Lars-1 schrieb:


> Ist halt die frage, wie stark das Pro Pedal beim Float R eingestellt ist.
> 
> Wenn das Bike beim Uphill nicht wippt und Downhill trotzdem super runter geht, sehe ich eig. keinen Sinn den RP23 zu nehmen, oder?



Nachfragen!

Man merkt schon, wenn das PP bergab eingeschaltet ist, der Hinterbau schluckt nicht mehr so schön sensibel.


----------



## Kitesurfer (21. Oktober 2010)

Falsches Thema, Sorry !


----------



## Lars-1 (21. Oktober 2010)

Müs Lee's Aussage wurde mir gerade von einem Rose Mitarbeiter bestätigt, die Performance mit dem Float R soll echt schlecht sein, schlechter als von Fox versprochen, deswegen empfiehlt er auch den RP23.

Alle 2011er Bikes haben standardmäßig den RP23 und da sie noch günstiger werden sollen, lohnt es sich vielleicht besser für mich ein 2011er Modell zu kaufen, oder ?

Ab dem 15. November sind die ja online, mal schauen, wie dann die Preise und Ausstattungen aussehen.

Grüße,

Lars


----------



## ka1saa (21. Oktober 2010)

da ja doch immer weiter details verbessert werden und das 1er jimbo jetzt auch nicht wahnsinnig viel billiger ist, würde ich persönlich wohl bis mitte nov. warten. wahrscheinlich gibts dann auch immer noch restbestände vom 2010er, wenn dem so ist, werden sie ja vielleicht bis dahin sogar nochmal ein bisschen billiger, aber ist halt mit etwas risiko verbunden. zusätzlich wurde gemunkelt, dass es wieder anodisierte rahmen gibt, aber wie gesagt: gerüchteweise... ach, und ich würde eh auch zum rp23 raten. wie dann die preise bei nem rp23 in grundausstattung aussehen, ist sicherlich mal interessant, billiger als jetzt wohl kaum, aber lassen wir uns mal überraschen.


----------



## Suicyclist (21. Oktober 2010)

Lars-1 schrieb:


> Ab dem 15. November sind die ja online, mal schauen, wie dann die Preise und Ausstattungen aussehen.
> 
> Grüße,
> 
> Lars




Das war auch mein Kenntnisstand; aber auf ihrer Facebook-Seite hiess es heute plötzlich "ab dem 17."!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lars-1 (21. Oktober 2010)

@ka1saa: Das glaube ich auch. Aber meinst du, dass die neuen nicht günstiger werden als die 2010er im Angebot oder regulär ?

Ich rechne mal damit, dass das 1er Jimbo 100  günstiger wird. Dann würde es sich ja lohnen ein 2011er Modell zu kaufen.

Grüße


----------



## ka1saa (21. Oktober 2010)

Lars-1 schrieb:


> @ka1saa: Das glaube ich auch. Aber meinst du, dass die neuen nicht günstiger werden als die 2010er im Angebot oder regulär ?
> 
> Ich rechne mal damit, dass das 1er Jimbo 100  günstiger wird. Dann würde es sich ja lohnen ein 2011er Modell zu kaufen.
> 
> Grüße


also sicher nicht günstiger als im angebot, klar. ich würde jetzt mal denken, dass der preis _höchstens_ ähnlich bleibt bei besserer ausstattung (rp23), billiger würde mich doch sehr wundern. aber hab im gegensatz zu dir auch nicht mit nem rose-mitarbeiter geredet , fänds nur marktwirtschaftlich unlogisch (wenn auch toll ), weil ungefähr alle hersteller die preise eher anziehen. wobei, canyon hat glaub das eine oder andere neue modell auch etwas verbilligt... bin mal gespannt!


----------



## Raesfeld (21. Oktober 2010)

Muhahaha! Habe meine 2009er Lyrik auf 170mm getravelt 

Dann auch direkt Öl nachgefüllt. Da waren nur ein paar müde Tropfen auf jeder Seite, also unbedingt mal kontrollieren und pro Seite 15ml einfüllen.

So sieht ein U-Turn mit 170mm aus:


----------



## wintergriller (22. Oktober 2010)

Hier mal der direkte Vergleich der Formula The One Klemmen.
Links die 2009er, rechts die 2010er. Der Matchmaker der 2010 wird definitiv nicht bei der 2009er passen


----------



## ka1saa (22. Oktober 2010)

wintergriller schrieb:


> Hier mal der direkte Vergleich der Formula The One Klemmen.
> Links die 2009er, rechts die 2010er. Der Matchmaker der 2010 wird definitiv nicht bei der 2009er passen


ok, danke für den vergleich! schade ...


----------



## -MIK- (23. Oktober 2010)

wintergriller schrieb:


> Hier mal der direkte Vergleich der Formula The One Klemmen.
> Links die 2009er, rechts die 2010er. Der Matchmaker der 2010 wird definitiv nicht bei der 2009er passen



Sches n Dreck.... Danke für den Vergleich.

Ich muss mal grad dumm Fragen, was haben wir an den Jimbos Version 1 eigentlich für ein Lenkerklemmmaß?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ka1saa (23. Oktober 2010)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Ich muss mal grad dumm Fragen, was haben wir an den Jimbos Version 1 eigentlich für ein Lenkerklemmmaß?


meinst am 2009er jimbo? 31,8mm.


----------



## Bike Fan (23. Oktober 2010)

@ raesfeld
Wie hast du das hinbekommen? 
Ist das ein großer aufwand? Kann das auch ein laie? 
Geht das auch bei den neuern Modellen? Ist damit auch die Garantie weg? 
Über mehr Federweg freut man sich ja immer 

Gute Nacht 
Bike Fan


----------



## Deleted138492 (24. Oktober 2010)

Forensuche! Google! Mann Mann Mann .


----------



## Raesfeld (24. Oktober 2010)

Bike Fan schrieb:


> @ raesfeld
> Wie hast du das hinbekommen?
> Ist das ein großer aufwand? Kann das auch ein laie?
> Geht das auch bei den neuern Modellen? Ist damit auch die Garantie weg?
> ...



Das schafft man, indem man auf der Federseite eine kleine Verlängerungshülse einbaut.
Der Aufwand ist in Zeit ausgedrückt etwa bei 5 Minuten. Wenn man aber noch die Gabel von innen komplett reinigt und die Dichtungen nachschmiert und sowas, ist man bei etwa 20-25 Minuten.
Das kann auch ein Laie. Ich habe vorher noch nie ne Gabel von innen gesehen, um es mal so zu sagen 
Modelljahr ist glaube ich egal, muss halt nur ne Stahlfedergabel sein. Bei den Air Modellen gehts nicht.
Die Garantie ist dann theoretisch futsch, man kann jedoch alles wieder Rückbauen  (soll jetzt keine ermutigung für illegales sein )

Es gibt auch einen thread über das Thema hier im Forum.
Ich kann es nur empfelen. Auch einfach mal den Ölstand überprüfen


----------



## Bike Fan (24. Oktober 2010)

Hört sich gut an. 
Habe auch schon so ein Thema gefunden.. bin schon am lesen.
Aber danke für die rasche und ausführliche Antwort  

mfg


----------



## Raesfeld (24. Oktober 2010)

Viel Spaß!
Kann es bisher nur empfelen. Nächstes WE gehts nach Winterberg/Willingen in die Bikeparks. Mal sehen, wie sich die gabel da behauptet.
Vielleicht kannst du ja bei der nächsten Bestellung ne Hülse abstauben


----------



## cyclo-dude (24. Oktober 2010)

ich hab auch mal eine frage zu der sache mit der federgabel.
ist das u turn dann auch noch brauchbar?
wenn ja wie weit?
45mm oder bis 115mm??


----------



## Nachor (24. Oktober 2010)

Anderes Thema:
Bei meiner Tour heute habe ich gemerkt, das die Absenkung der Lyrik nicht mehr korrekt um 45 mm funktioniert.(Irgendwie gings mit 115 doch besser bergauf als mit 145) Kann ich das selber fixen oder muss ich das zu Rose senden (Garantie bin ich gerade 4 Tage drüber  ). Wenn ja hat ein irgendwo ne Anleitung ?


danke


----------



## herkulars (24. Oktober 2010)

Frag doch bei Rose einfach mal an, bei vier Tagen drüber dürften die noch ein Auge zudrücken.


Ansonsten: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dll_iVPLr-0"]YouTube        - RockShox 2-Step Air Service[/nomedia]


Oder Umbau auf U-Turn. Kann ich nur empfehlen!


----------



## Raesfeld (24. Oktober 2010)

Das U-Turn funktioniert immer noch ganz hervorragend. Statt 115mm hat man jetzt 125mm Minimalfederweg. Aber das liegt eher im homöopatischen Bereich.
Trotzdem hab ich mir eine Sattelstütze ohne Versatz gekauft um etwas fixer beim Uphill zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cyclo-dude (25. Oktober 2010)

die lyrik selber wieder fixxen musst du mal im forum checken, ich glaube das geht nicht einfach so mit einem service.
aber ich glaube mal gehört zu haben das rock shocks auch modelle außerhalb der garantie auf u turn umbauen läßt, undzwar umsonst.
meine geht auch seit geraumer zeit nurnoch auf etwa 125mm unter, ich werd das die tage mal machen lassen bei rose, und geb dem ding dann die chance bis nächstes jahr nochmal kaputt zu gehen. dann kommt auch ne feder rein.


----------



## boardrocker (26. Oktober 2010)

@ Raesfeld:
Bei deinen Bilder habe ich die FSA Afterburner mit 36er Kettenblatt gesehen. Wenn ich mich nicht täusche fährst du 22-36-und den FSA Bashguard, richtig? Ist das vom schalten her ein Problem? Ich meine, packt das der Umwerfer von 22 auf 36? Ich habe das auch schon überlegt (sogar 40/38-22), aber jeder Radhändler schlug die Hände über dem Kopf zusammen. ich will unbedingt an Stelle des Großen ein Bashguard. Also, was denkst du ist da möglich? Danke fürs Antworten


----------



## wintergriller (26. Oktober 2010)

boardrocker schrieb:


> @ Raesfeld:
> Bei deinen Bilder habe ich die FSA Afterburner mit 36er Kettenblatt gesehen. Wenn ich mich nicht täusche fährst du 22-36-und den FSA Bashguard, richtig? Ist das vom schalten her ein Problem? Ich meine, packt das der Umwerfer von 22 auf 36? Ich habe das auch schon überlegt (sogar 40/38-22), aber jeder Radhändler schlug die Hände über dem Kopf zusammen. ich will unbedingt an Stelle des Großen ein Bashguard. Also, was denkst du ist da möglich? Danke fürs Antworten



...ich antworte einfach mal
Es geht problemlos! Ich fahre selbst 22/36 mit Bashguard. Die Schaltperformance ist völlig iO und auch sonst habe ich bisher keine Probleme gehabt. Ich habe die Schaltung auch so eingestellt bekommen, dass ich alle Gänge fahren kann: Da schleift nix!


----------



## Big_Foot (26. Oktober 2010)

Hi,

ich habe an meinem Jimbo die FSA Gravity Kurbel vom Beef Cake.
Fahr die auch mit 22-36. Mit meiner XT Schaltung gibt es da keine Probleme. DU kannst auch wie du es vor hast, das große Kettenblatt gegen den Bash tauschen und das mittlere Blatt gegen ein 36er. Kein Problem. Ich würde mir nur zusätzlich noch ne Kettenführung holen. DIe passende gibt es bei Rose für ca. 15. Hoffe ich konnte helfen.


----------



## boardrocker (26. Oktober 2010)

Danke Jungs, ihr habt mich in meiner Entscheidung gestärkt. Das Große muss dran glauben. Leider wirds nix mit ner ISCG kefü, da die Granites dafür keine Aufnahme haben. Hab aber was akzeptables für die Kettenstrebe von Kore oder a-mazing gefunden. Ist zwar alte schule, aber wird gehen.


----------



## corratec1234 (26. Oktober 2010)

an diese führung von kore oder diese neue von bionicon habe ich auch schon gedacht und würd sie auch gerne an meinem granite chief montieren. 

allerdings wird die kore wohl nicht an die kettenstrebe passen, da die strebe wohl deutlich größer im durchmesser ist als der halter.

die neue bionicon führung find ich super, nur wird auch diese wohl nicht ohne weiteres an die strebe passen. da sie zum kippen den schaltzug verwendet und dieser eben unter der strebe lang gehen muss.

so tüftel ich gerade im keller an einer eigenkonstruktion aus alu und pvc. mal sehen ob ich da was zeigbares hinbekommen werde.

hab da noch eine frage, hat jemand von euch schonmal nen spritzschutz oder sowas für den umwerfer ans granite oder uncle gebaut? 
bei meinem 09er rahmen sind die beiden halter für den umwerfer aus dem rahmen gebrochen. und weil der umwerfer immer in beschuss liegt, würd ich mir gerne eine art fender aus plexiglas basteln. hab nur noch keine ahnung wie ich das anstellen soll. 

gruß mike


----------



## boardrocker (26. Oktober 2010)

Kore passt, hab ich getestet. Im Lieferumfang sind längere Schrauben, damit geht es.


----------



## [email protected] (27. Oktober 2010)

22 - 36 ist Standart bei 2-fach Saint Kurbeln. Denke die Jungs von Shimano wissen schon ganz gut was sich schalten läßt oder nicht


----------



## trigger666 (27. Oktober 2010)

@raesfeld

Ich habe jetzt gegoogelt und auch hier im Forum gesucht. Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, benötigt man für den Umbau von 160 auf 170mm eine Art Adapter/Verlängerung. Diese gibt es so nicht zu kaufen, sondern man ist die Hilfe eines Mitglieds aus dem Forum angewiesen, der diese Teile selbst baut?

Wäre klasse von Dir, wenn Du den Umbau, in einer Art Aufzählung zusammen fasst.

THX.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raesfeld (27. Oktober 2010)

Die Liste ist echt viel zu lang für einen Post. Aber ich versuchs mal 

Du brauchst:

1. die 12mm Verlängerungshülse
2. 30ml 15er Gabelöl

Die Hülse wird von einem Bekannten von `Smubob´  gedreht.

Du brauchst kein Spezialwerkzeug (nur Inbus) und auch kaum handwerkliches Geschick.


----------



## eFMx (28. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe auch seit 2 Monaten ein Uncle Jimbo, das Rad gefällt mir bisher sehr gut.
Ein "Problem" habe ich aber:
Ich habe schon die 4. Kindshock i950/R "zerstört", nach 150-200km, versagt die Arretierung selbiger und sie federt bei jedem Aufsitzen & Springen ein.
Jemand mit ähnlicher Problematik?

MfG


----------



## OJMad (28. Oktober 2010)

Kann mir jemand sagen, welchen Durchmesser die Sattelstütze beim Uncle Jimbo 2010 hat?


----------



## Deleted138492 (28. Oktober 2010)

31.6


----------



## euer (28. Oktober 2010)

Moin,
ich brauch für meinen Chief eine neue Sattelklemme. Das Roseding hat seinen Job noch nie richtig gemacht. Ich hatte da an die zwei hier gedacht: http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...emmen/Hope-Sattelklemme-gold-2009::16555.html oder http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...-Cockring-Sattelklemme-318mm-2011::24025.html .
Oder hat jemand einen anderen Vorschlag? Die einzigsten Kriterien sind: soll halten und einen Schnellspanner besitzen.


Gruß


----------



## herkulars (28. Oktober 2010)

Die Hope fetzt! Sitzt geöffnet zwar nur ganz locker, geschlossen beißt sie aber richtig! Nimm die in 36,4. 31,8 passt nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trigger666 (28. Oktober 2010)

Raesfeld schrieb:


> Die Liste ist echt viel zu lang für einen Post. Aber ich versuchs mal
> 
> Du brauchst:
> 
> ...



Danke schön


----------



## euer (28. Oktober 2010)

herkulars schrieb:


> Die Hope fetzt! Sitzt geöffnet zwar nur ganz locker, geschlossen beißt sie aber richtig! Nimm die in 36,4. 31,8 passt nicht!



Danke, wird bestellt


----------



## nachtradler (29. Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen, habe mir gestern das zweite Schaltauge an meinem Jimbo 09 verbogen. Fraglich ist nur wie. Nach einem kleinen Drop (ca. 40 cm) machts bei der Landung Ping, als wenn eine Speiche reißt. Gucke nach: Schaltauge krumm. Und es hat 10 min. vorher noch gefunzt. Nirgendwo drangefahren, nix. Beim ersten Mal wars fast genauso. Jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht???


----------



## Deleted138492 (29. Oktober 2010)

Ja. Ein Bekannter sprang mit seinem Radon Swoop aus ca. 1.50-1.80 Metern ins Flat und sein Schaltauge riss ab. Den Sprung habe ich sein gelassen .


----------



## nachtradler (29. Oktober 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Ja. Ein Bekannter sprang mit seinem Radon Swoop aus ca. 1.50-1.80 Metern ins Flat und sein Schaltauge riss ab. Den Sprung habe ich sein gelassen .



Ich rede von 40 cm. Und es ist schon zum zweiten Mal.


----------



## Raesfeld (29. Oktober 2010)

Wenn die Kettenspannung zu groß ist, dann kann sowas passieren.
Möglich wäre folgendes:
Du fährst vorne groß und hinten auch relativ groß. Das Schaltwerk ist schon fast voll gespannt.
Wenn jetzt noch ein Schlag kommt, spielen zwei Faktoren eine Rolle.
1. Durch die Schwerkraft wird der frei hängende Teil der Kette nach unten gezogen, was die Spannung weiter erhöht.
2. Durch das Einfedern wird die Kettenstrebe theoretisch länger (liegt an den Drehpunkten), was ebenfalls die Spannung erhöht.
Und da ein Schaltauge so dimensioniert ist, dass es vor dem Schaltwerk kaputt geht, musste dein Schaltauge dran glauben. Immerhin besser als wenn das Schaltwerk gebrochen wäre.
Wenn die Kette grundsätzlich zu kurz war, ist der Effekt natürlich auch schon bei normalen Übersetzungen möglich.


----------



## jonalisa (29. Oktober 2010)

Die 2010er Bikes wurden jetzt noch einmal verguenstigt.

Alle die jetzt noch beim Ueberlegen sind, sollten jetzt zuschlagen.

Ich glaube 2011 bringt keine Besserungen, eher Rueckschritte.

Schaetze mal Carbon X.0 Kurbel -> Sinnhaftigkeit an einem Enduro fraglich.
Die Fox 160 fuer naechstes Jahr verzichtet auf die RC2 Kartusche. Meiner Meinung nach ebenfalls ein Rueckschritt.
Allgemein finde ich es fraglich ob man an einem Enduro bei der Stabilitaet Abstriche machen sollte, siehe leichtere Rohrsaetze.


----------



## stevenscrosser (29. Oktober 2010)

.


----------



## Lars-1 (29. Oktober 2010)

Also ich warte glaub ich trotzdem auf das 2011 Jimbo 1, weil: 

1500  + 100  Aufpreis für den RP23 sind dann 1600 

Das 2011er Jimbo 1 kostet nur 50  mehr mit dem RP23 ! 

Außerdem finde ich das Design schöner und leichter ist immer gut, solange der Rahmen nicht bricht 

Was anders: Wer von Euch hat Erfahrung mit Saint Schalthebeln ?

Ich kann mich nämlich nicht so recht entscheiden zwischen Saint und XT Schalthebeln. Das Design der Saint ist aufjedenfall schicker, allerdings erscheint mit der vordere Hebel mehr gebogen und kürzer, sodass das Schalten bei kurzem Test eher unergonomisch war.

Was meint ihr ?


----------



## OJMad (30. Oktober 2010)

Woher hast Du denn die Preise und die Ausstattungsdetails (z.B. RP23 statt RP2)?
Habe mir jetzt das Uncle Jimbo 6 bestellt für 2299,- Euro.
Habe als Aufbautermin jedoch den 17.11.2010 gewählt um sicherheitshalber noch evtl. doch auf die 2011er bikes umsteigen zu können.
An den Federwegen und der Ausstattung wird sich wohl beim 6er nicht viel ändern, oder?
Verdammt! Irgendwie will ichs sofort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lars-1 (30. Oktober 2010)

OJMad schrieb:


> Woher hast Du denn die Preise und die Ausstattungsdetails (z.B. RP23 statt RP2)?
> Habe mir jetzt das Uncle Jimbo 6 bestellt für 2299,- Euro.
> Habe als Aufbautermin jedoch den 17.11.2010 gewählt um sicherheitshalber noch evtl. doch auf die 2011er bikes umsteigen zu können.
> An den Federwegen und der Ausstattung wird sich wohl beim 6er nicht viel ändern, oder?
> Verdammt! Irgendwie will ichs sofort



Hi,

Preise standen bei einer Rose Anzeige in der aktuellen Freeride.

Das in allen 2011er Rose Bikes ein RP23 verbaut wird, weiß ich von einem Rose Mitarbeiter.

Ausstattung wird sich wohl nicht (groß) verändern...

Grüße,

Lars


----------



## OJMad (30. Oktober 2010)

Ah. Ok

Kannst Du mir noch verraten was das jimbo 6 kosten soll?
Irgendwie hätte ich lieber den anodisierten Rahmen.


----------



## Lars-1 (30. Oktober 2010)

Die genauen Preise standen da nicht, nur ab...bis...

Aber du kannst davon ausgehen, dass das Jimbo 6 so 200  günstiger als der normale 2010er Preis ist, ist aber nur eine Einschätzung...

Ob die Rahmen andosiert sein werden ist ja nicht klar, oder ? Hast du genauere Infos ?


----------



## OJMad (30. Oktober 2010)

Hab leider gar keine Infos.
Aber gab es nicht einen anodisierten Rahmen?
Momentan gibts ja nur noch schwarz-gold und den braun-weißen Rahmen.
Und ich bilde mir ein, dass es da noch mehr Farben gab... unter anderem eben auch einen anodisierten Rahmen.
Naja, nicht sooo wichtig, aber ich glaube mal etwas von Lackproblemen bei Rose gelesen zu haben. Oder war das nur 2009?


----------



## Deleted138492 (30. Oktober 2010)

Das waren die 09er Modelle. Da gabs weiss/grün lackiert und schwarz anodisiert. Und ja, der Lack war leider etwas anfällig, aber das hat Lack nun mal so an sich. Für 2011 soll es auch wieder anodisierte Rahmen geben, wünschenswert wäre es jedenfalls.


----------



## ka1saa (30. Oktober 2010)

Mal ein Update zu meiner Dreist-Nachbau-KeFü, hatte heute mal wieder Zeit:


 

 

 

 

 



Morgen wird dann noch ein bisschen geschliffen schwarz angesprüht und rangeschraubt , freu mich aufs testen! Dann gibts auch mal bessere Bilder, war grad zu faul und habs Handy genommen .


----------



## trigger666 (31. Oktober 2010)

Hey, sieht gut aus. Bin auf Bilder im montierten Zustand gespannt.


----------



## ka1saa (31. Oktober 2010)

funktioniert alles soweit gut, _bis auf_ die untere iscg05-aufnahmen-schraube, die schleift an einer der kettenblattschrauben -.- ... da heißts weiter fröhlich schleifen. ansonsten brauch ich noch 2-4 unterlegscheiben, dann sollt alles funktionieren *kram*.


----------



## ka1saa (31. Oktober 2010)

Es ist vollbracht:



 

 



Funktioniert in der Werkstatt prima, zum Fahren komm ich heut nicht mehr. Bin mal auf die erste Fahrt gespannt !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (1. November 2010)

@ka1saa:  Top bin mal auf den Lasttest gespannt.


----------



## Nachor (1. November 2010)

Nachor schrieb:


> Anderes Thema:
> Bei meiner Tour heute habe ich gemerkt, das die Absenkung der Lyrik nicht mehr korrekt um 45 mm funktioniert.(Irgendwie gings mit 115 doch besser bergauf als mit 145) Kann ich das selber fixen oder muss ich das zu Rose senden (Garantie bin ich gerade 4 Tage drüber  ). Wenn ja hat ein irgendwo ne Anleitung ?
> 
> 
> danke



Paket ist jetzt erstmal weg zu Rose. Mal sehen ob es noch netterweise kulant auf Garantie gemacht wird. . Spassig war auch wieder mal die "Schocksekunde" in der lokalen Post als ich mit dem Karton reinkam


----------



## trigger666 (1. November 2010)

ich drücke dir die daumen, das es auf garantie geht. bei meiner gabel waren die führungsbuchsen ausgeschlagen. kein garantiefall. mein bike ist seit dem 6 oktober bei rose. ich hoffe es kommt diese woche wieder.


----------



## tgindia (1. November 2010)

ka1saa schrieb:


> Bin mal auf die erste Fahrt gespannt !



Und ich erst! Wenn das bei Dir unter Last gut funktioniert wird das mein langersehtes Winterprojekt!
Vielleicht hast ja dann auch ne Stückliste parat... wär klasse! 

Danke schon mal vorab,
Gruß Tom


----------



## ka1saa (1. November 2010)

tgindia schrieb:


> Und ich erst! Wenn das bei Dir unter Last gut funktioniert wird das mein langersehtes Winterprojekt!
> Vielleicht hast ja dann auch ne Stückliste parat... wär klasse!



jo, kann ich dir dann geben, hab bei meinen fotos jetzt auch mal nen plan mit maßen, da ist nur an ein paar stellen noch zu viel . schaffs wohl leider bloß auch bis zum we wieder nicht mit fahren, na, werdens sehen. dafür hab ich mir mal ne lampe bei dx mit gewissen ähnlichkeiten zu einem dt. fabrikat für den winter geordert .

hab grad noch ein problem, im größten gang springt die kette, und zwar schon seit vor der kefü. aber ich dacht mir, naja, wenn du die drann baust, musste eh mal nachstellen, bloß lässt sich das springen durch die h-schraube nicht beseitigen. irgendwelche vorschläge? schaltauge sieht soweit auf den ersten blick ganz i.o. aus... ich meine, das springen wäre ab da aufgetreten, als ich das erste mal die kurbel ausgebaut hab, aber kann auch zufall sein.


----------



## wintergriller (2. November 2010)

@2-fach Kefü-Bashguardfahrer:
Beim Bashguard passen die "normalen" farbigen Kettenblattschrauben die man überall bestellen kann meist nicht - sind einfach zu kurz!
Ich wollte aber unbedingt wieder goldene Kettenblattschrauben haben und habe mal etwas gesucht und testweise mal ein paar Schrauben bestellt.
Diese hier
http://cgi.ebay.de/Tiso-Kettenblattschraube-gold-lang-kleines-Blatt-/310189328030?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item4838b9869e
sind lang genug um mit einem Blackspire Bash gefahren zu werden. Gibt es natürlich auch in anderen Farben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (2. November 2010)

ka1saa schrieb:


> hab grad noch ein problem, im größten gang springt die kette, und zwar schon seit vor der kefü. aber ich dacht mir, naja, wenn du die drann baust, musste eh mal nachstellen, bloß lässt sich das springen durch die h-schraube nicht beseitigen. irgendwelche vorschläge? schaltauge sieht soweit auf den ersten blick ganz i.o. aus... ich meine, das springen wäre ab da aufgetreten, als ich das erste mal die kurbel ausgebaut hab, aber kann auch zufall sein.



Schlägt die Kette so richtig oder springt die "nur" auf der Kassette rum? Bei Ersterem würde ich auf nen kaputten Freilauf tippen, bei Zweiterem: Kette noch i.O.? Zugspannung i.O.? Umschlingung richtig eingestellt?

Das wären so meine Ideen, wenn es erst nach dem Kurbelausbau aufgetreten ist, hast den Spacer wieder auf die richtige Seite (Zahnkranzseitig) verbaut? Vielleicht stimmt die Kettenlinie nicht mehr.


----------



## Deleted138492 (2. November 2010)

wintergriller schrieb:


> @2-fach Kefü-Bashguardfahrer:
> Beim Bashguard passen die "normalen" farbigen Kettenblattschrauben die man überall bestellen kann meist nicht - sind einfach zu kurz!
> Ich wollte aber unbedingt wieder goldene Kettenblattschrauben haben und habe mal etwas gesucht und testweise mal ein paar Schrauben bestellt.
> Diese hier
> ...



Nicht unbedingt. Bei einem Plastikbash stimmt das, dort braucht es 14-15mm lange Schrauben. Bei Alubashes dagegen kann man die normalen Schrauben verwenden.


----------



## wintergriller (2. November 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Nicht unbedingt. Bei einem Plastikbash stimmt das, dort braucht es 14-15mm lange Schrauben. Bei Alubashes dagegen kann man die normalen Schrauben verwenden.



Deshalb habe ich ja auch geschrieben:


> Beim Bashguard passen die "normalen" farbigen Kettenblattschrauben die man überall bestellen kann *meist* nicht - sind einfach zu kurz!


----------



## Deleted138492 (2. November 2010)

Eben. Du schriebst nur "beim Bashguard". Ja, welcher denn? Wir haben ja nicht alle den gleichen, also müsstest du schon präzisieren "beim Plastebash" .


----------



## ka1saa (2. November 2010)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Schlägt die Kette so richtig oder springt die "nur" auf der Kassette rum? Bei Ersterem würde ich auf nen kaputten Freilauf tippen, bei Zweiterem: Kette noch i.O.? Zugspannung i.O.? Umschlingung richtig eingestellt?
> 
> Das wären so meine Ideen, wenn es erst nach dem Kurbelausbau aufgetreten ist, hast den Spacer wieder auf die richtige Seite (Zahnkranzseitig) verbaut? Vielleicht stimmt die Kettenlinie nicht mehr.


also die kette springt auf dem kleinsten ritzel (und nur da), macht auch ganz gut schläge ^^, aber springt "nur". war schon vor dem einbau von der kefü, also kanns eigentlich nicht an der umschlingung oder der spannung liegen, spacer hab ich soweit ich weiß auch wieder richtig eingebaut (auf blattseite zuerst diese unterlegscheibe eingesetzt, dann der spacer mit u-profil und dann die kurbel durch die lager geführt...).


----------



## Deleted138492 (2. November 2010)

Eventuell hat sich die Kette gelängt. Das war bei mir nach rund 700km auch der Fall. Neue druff, Problem gelöst.


----------



## -MIK- (2. November 2010)

Jupp, würde ich auch tippen. Hast ein Caliber zum Messen?


----------



## ka1saa (2. November 2010)

danke für die tipps, ihr beiden. grad wollt ich zur lehre greifen, da hab ich das problem bei mehr licht erkannt und gelöst, war mal wieder einfacher als gedacht xD... und etwas peinlich ^^. zwischen kleinstem und zweitkleinstem ritzel hat sich eine zähe dreck-öl-masse abgesetzt und weils da ja eh nicht allzu tief geht, hats die kette hochgedrückt . wenn doch alle probleme so leicht zu lösen wären, nachm putzen läufts jetzt wieder. werd ich wohl im winter mal die kassette in irgendwas einlegen und auf ein anderes öl umsteigen.


----------



## Deleted138492 (2. November 2010)

Da hilft kein Ölwechsel, sondern penibles und regelmäßiges Putzen des gesamten Antriebs .


----------



## -MIK- (2. November 2010)

LOL, schön wenn es so einfach war!! 

Empfehlung zum Einlegen: Benzin. Eimerchen, Kassette rein, Benzin drübber, Pinselsche benutzen, fertich.

Zum Schmieren nehme ich das hier: 







NIGRIN Bike Line Ketten-Sprühfett Art.-Nr. 60251

Gibt es bei uns im Hornbach. Das Zeug schmiert super aber verschmiert nicht. Für mich recht interessant, das Zeug lässt sich auch schon mit dem Autoshampoo und ner Bürste aus der Kassette bürsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ka1saa (2. November 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Da hilft kein Ölwechsel, sondern penibles und regelmäßiges Putzen des gesamten Antriebs .


als wenn du nach jeder fahrt mit nem zahnstocher die teerartigen rückstände aus der kassette pulen würdest , war wirklich ein bisschen bedenklich, der rückstand, hab ich so heftig noch nicht gesehen... fand das baumarktöl aber eh schon länger etwas suspekt, also weg mit, eh fast leer.

@mik: an sowas hab ich auch gedacht (einlegen wie sprühöl), danke. okay, ich hätte aceton genommen, der geneigte chemiker und so xD.


----------



## Deleted138492 (2. November 2010)

Spätestens nach jeder dritten, ausser wenn es trocken war. Bin da pingelig .


----------



## nachtradler (2. November 2010)

Jimbo, oder?
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=492055


----------



## Deleted138492 (2. November 2010)

Jap.


----------



## trigger666 (2. November 2010)

bezüglich kettenpflege mache ich nicht viel, vor jeder ausfahrt wd 40 dran und ab dafür. ist die kette mal extrem verschmutzt wird sie mit nem schwamm gesäubert und neu eingesprüht. fertig.

in der zeit wo man putzt, kann man auch fahren.


----------



## Deleted138492 (2. November 2010)

Naja, in der Dunkelheit putzt es sich nun mal besser als dass es sich fährt .

btw: WD40 ist nicht so das Wahre zum Schmieren...


----------



## trigger666 (2. November 2010)

licht ist kein problem. ich habe zwei mega led lampen am lenker. jede mit 100 watt. da fährst du wie am tag mit. sind eigentlich für den offroad bereich und für 12 volt gedacht. mit den entsprechenden akku packs im rucksach habe ich für vier stunden licht. die dinger rocken! bei interesse kann ich bilder posten.

das wd40 ist sicherlich nicht ideal zum schmieren. es ist genauso schnell wieder weg, wie es drauf gekommen ist. da ich es aber jedes mal vor fahrt drauf mache passt das.


----------



## ka1saa (2. November 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> btw: WD40 ist nicht so das Wahre zum Schmieren...


muhaha, ich wittere einen glaubenskrieg ! macht wohl jeder, wie ers am liebsten mag. kriechöl (/wd40) verkriecht sich nur sehr schnell wieder, aber wenn man ständig neues draufhaut ... ich tendiere eigentlich mehr zur reinigung und schmierung mit normalem, flüssigem öl, aber wie man sieht, hats wohl auch nachteile, wenn sich das zeug nicht verkriecht und dafür lieber fest wird ^^.

@trigger: post mal bitte bilder , hab mir ja auch grad ne nachtbeleuchtung geordert ^^.


----------



## Deleted138492 (2. November 2010)

Uh ja, zeig mal . Je nach Preislage würde sich so was auch für mich rentieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trigger666 (2. November 2010)

ich fotografiere das ganze morgen und lade dann die bilder hoch.


----------



## wintergriller (3. November 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Eben. Du schriebst nur "beim Bashguard". Ja, welcher denn? Wir haben ja nicht alle den gleichen, also müsstest du schon präzisieren "beim Plastebash" .



Mann, ist es denn so schwer? 
Das Material ist doch wohl völlig egal: Es geht ganz banal darum, dass wenn hier einer von den 2fach Fahrern feststellt, dass bei seinem montierten Bash (egal welcher) die normalen Schrauben zu kurz sind und er nicht die langweiligen mitgelieferten langen Schrauben montieren will, es eine Alternative gibt. 
Ich habe relativ lange gesucht um diese Schrauben zu finden, da die farbigen Kettenblattschrauben alle zu kurz waren. Die von mir verlinkten Schrauben werden als Kettenblattschrauben für das hintere Blatt verkauft, passen aber zufälligerweise auch für das große Blatt wenn man einen dicken Bash fährt!


----------



## morph027 (3. November 2010)

Naja, das Material ist eben nicht egal. Die Plastedinger müssen eben einfach so dick sein, um zu halten. Mein Alu Godring war an den Befestigungspunkten genauso dick wie ein KB, ergo mit den normalen Schrauben zu befestigen. Alu stabiler als Plaste und so  Aber, wurscht, Haarspalterei.

Der Tip mit den Schrauben ist auf jeden Fall gut!


----------



## -MIK- (3. November 2010)

ka1saa schrieb:


> @mik: an sowas hab ich auch gedacht (einlegen wie sprühöl), danke. okay, ich hätte aceton genommen, der geneigte chemiker und so xD.



Ja, da geht auch Kaltreiniger oder Verdünnung. Benzin ist aber halt sehr agressiv.



Müs Lee schrieb:


> Spätestens nach jeder dritten, ausser wenn es trocken war. Bin da pingelig .



Jau, da bin ich auch pingelig. Bei mir wird das Bike jeden Sonntag nach der letzten Tour gewaschen. Bei meiner letzten Tour hatte ich keine Lust und wat war, zwei Tage Später habsch mir s Handgelenk geschrottet und die Karre musste 3 Monate ungeputzt im Keller stehen.


----------



## Deleted138492 (3. November 2010)

wintergriller schrieb:


> Das Material ist doch wohl völlig egal



Das ist, wie morph schon sagt, überhaupt nicht egal. Alubashes sind genau so dick wie ein normales KB, Plastebashes dagegen sind wesentlich dicker und haben Metallinlets, welche eben längere Schrauben benötigen.

btw: Bei den allermeisten Bashguards werden keine Schrauben mitgeliefert.


----------



## -MIK- (3. November 2010)

Aus jetzt, sitz, platz, ruhe und gib Pfötchen. Wintergriller hat uns an seinen Suchergebniss teilhaben lassen und dafür danke ich ihm. Jetzt hört auf das Thema so zu zerlegen oder macht es per PN.

Hau ich habe gesprochen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (3. November 2010)

Jaja, ist gut ^^.


----------



## Bueck (3. November 2010)

nachtradler schrieb:


> Jimbo, oder?
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=492055



  was hat denn der Sergio im Clip bei Min. 4:42 im Laub gesucht


----------



## trigger666 (3. November 2010)

an alle die im dunkeln ihre runden drehen, dies ist meine bevorzugte wahl um die nacht zum tag zu machen.

jede lampe verfügt über eine unterschiedliche streuscheibe. je nachdem, welchen bereich man ausleuchten möchte. die lampen lassen sich einfach sicher miteinander verschrauben. ich befestige die lampen mit einer edelstahlschlauchschelle am lenker. der lenker ist entsprechend mit panzerband abgetappt. gegen kratzer und so. einfach einen oder zwei akku anschliessen und ab geht der nightride.

die lichtfarbe ist extrem hell und agressiv. ein direkter blick in die lampe ist nicht möglich oder gesund.

das gehäuse ist aus aluminium.


----------



## snoopz (3. November 2010)

Was sind das für Gehäuse? Selbst gemacht? Wenn ja, kann man davon welche bekommen?


----------



## nachtradler (4. November 2010)

-MIK- schrieb:


> LOL, schön wenn es so einfach war!!
> 
> Empfehlung zum Einlegen: Benzin. Eimerchen, Kassette rein, Benzin drübber, Pinselsche benutzen, fertich.



Hinterrad raus, Lappen in beide Hände, am Rand stramm ziehen und gegen den Freilauf zwischen den einzelnen Kettenblättern durchziehen. " min und keine Chemie.


----------



## nachtradler (4. November 2010)

trigger666 schrieb:


> an alle die im dunkeln ihre runden drehen, dies ist meine bevorzugte wahl um die nacht zum tag zu machen.
> 
> jede lampe verfügt über eine unterschiedliche streuscheibe. je nachdem, welchen bereich man ausleuchten möchte. die lampen lassen sich einfach sicher miteinander verschrauben. ich befestige die lampen mit einer edelstahlschlauchschelle am lenker. der lenker ist entsprechend mit panzerband abgetappt. gegen kratzer und so. einfach einen oder zwei akku anschliessen und ab geht der nightride.
> 
> ...



Eigenbau, oder wo gibts die zu kaufen?


----------



## -MIK- (4. November 2010)

nachtradler schrieb:


> Hinterrad raus, Lappen in beide Hände, am Rand stramm ziehen und gegen den Freilauf zwischen den einzelnen Kettenblättern durchziehen. " min und keine Chemie.



Ne, geht einfacher: Rad eingebaut lassen, Bürste und verdünntes Autoshampoo und dann mit dem Freilauf drehen. So wird meine Kassette jeden Sonntag gereinigt und die sieht aus wie neu. Wenn die Verschmutzung durch fettähnliche Schmierung aber schon nicht mehr mit der Bürste zu lösen ist:  Benzin.


----------



## funbiker9 (4. November 2010)

Benzin...und wer dazu eine Beschreibung will wie es geht, kann sich ja mal die dementsprechende CD von Rammstein zu gemüte führen *grins*

& Gruß


----------



## euer (4. November 2010)

Bei dreckigen Zähnen hilft die Zahnbürste  und manchmal, wenn es ganz schlimm ist, S100 Motorradkettenreiniger 

Mal eine Frage an die Chief-Fahrer: Mir ist aufgefallen, bei der letzten CTF besonders, dass das Hinterrad irgendwie sehr nah am linken Unterzug der Schwinge ist (rechts ist viel mehr Platz). Es hatte sich schon bei mir richtig Schlamm zwischen Reifen und Unterzug gesetzt, auch die Eloxalschicht ist leicht angekratzt :-/


----------



## trigger666 (4. November 2010)

bei den lampen handelt es sich nicht um einen eigenbau. wir beziehen xenon arbeitsscheinwerfer von dem hersteller. in seinem programm bin auf die lampen gestossen und habe sie mir zum ausprobieren angefordert.

wenn interesse besteht und ich von euch bekomme wer wie viel haben möchte, kann ich beim hersteller nach preisen fragen. aufgrund des $ kurses könnte es interessant sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snoopz (5. November 2010)

Hast Du einen ungefähren Preisrahmen?


----------



## Deleted138492 (5. November 2010)

Wisst ihr noch, dass ich mal sagte, dass die hiesigen Dirtkinder ein paar Schanzen in den Wald gebaut haben?


----------



## ka1saa (5. November 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Wisst ihr noch, dass ich mal sagte, dass die hiesigen Dirtkinder ein paar Schanzen in den Wald gebaut haben?


...und ich dachte, du würdest das voll nicht unterstützen ... hamse schön gebaut, solang sich niemand drüber aufregt ne feine sache *höhö*.


----------



## Deleted138492 (5. November 2010)

Ich sagte, dass ich selbst keine baue, mehr nicht . Fahren tue ich sie dagegen gerne. Ausserdem ist ein Teil davon auf Privatgrund, ergo legal.


----------



## ka1saa (5. November 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Ich sagte, dass ich selbst keine baue, mehr nicht . Fahren tue ich sie dagegen gerne. Ausserdem ist ein Teil davon auf Privatgrund, ergo legal.


kommt drauf an, wem der privatgrund gehört xD kleiner scherz am rande. dachte nur, du hättest gemeint, dass "die leude"/fußgänger das nicht gern sehn und du deswegen das auch nicht fährst, bikerruf und so... aber wenn das ja legal is  ...


----------



## Deleted138492 (5. November 2010)

Da verwechselst du wieder was . Ich sagte, dass ich keine Schanzen oÄ auf die Trails baue, da es dort die Wanderer stören könnte. Diese Schanzen allerdings liegen im Wald versteckt, wo also niemand dort entlangspaziert.


----------



## trigger666 (6. November 2010)

mein onkel ist zurück!

rose und das service team haben ganze arbeit geleistet. hier bewährt sich wieder der spruch, was lange währt, wird gut. ich kann jedem nur empfehlen, die erstinspektion machen zu lassen. 

meine gabel wurde nur nicht repariert, ich habe neue tauchrohre bekommen. die der 2010er lyrik. sehen fetter aus mit der extra aussparung für die führungsbuchsen.

des weiteren wurde viele andere teile getauscht, die dem team aufgefallen sind. 

weiter so.


----------



## trigger666 (6. November 2010)

für alle die interesse an der lampe haben. der preis pro lampe inkl akku liegt bei ca. 95-105 euro. je nach $ kurs und menge. die lieferzeit beträgt ca.  8 wochen. da ich die sachen nur mit unseren normalen bestellungen schicken lasse. da fallen keine frachtkosten an.


----------



## ka1saa (6. November 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Diese Schanzen allerdings liegen im Wald versteckt, wo also niemand dort entlangspaziert.


jo, dann versteh ich bei der gesinnung aber wieder nicht, warum du nicht einfach von anfang an "versteckt im wald" gebuddelt hast wie das jeder hüpper macht (insbesondere mit deinen minimal vorhandenen bastlerambitionen ), aber nuja , is ja auch egal... happy riding!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trigger666 (6. November 2010)

hey mal was neues von bobby und rose:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oha-FS2Mm-w"]YouTube        - Rose - Rundgang durch das Logistikzentrum mit Bobby Root[/nomedia]


----------



## ka1saa (6. November 2010)

trigger666 schrieb:


> hey mal was neues von bobby und rose:
> 
> YouTube        - Rose - Rundgang durch das Logistikzentrum mit Bobby Root


xD bobby roquet, besonders in den letzten paar sekunden ! und abgefahren, was rose selbst für ein logistikzentrum is ^^!


----------



## OJMad (6. November 2010)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j2I7Q4PsI00"]YouTube        - Rose - Rundtour durch die Rose BIKETOWN mit Bobby Root[/nomedia]

Ist das das neue Uncle Jimbo das Bobby Root da fährt?


----------



## Deleted138492 (6. November 2010)

Sieht anodisiert aus, also höchstwahrscheinlich JA!!! 

btw: Verdammt, ich muss unbedingt mal dorthin...


----------



## OJMad (6. November 2010)

Dachte du trennst dich gerade von deinem Onkel


----------



## Deleted138492 (6. November 2010)

Und? Darf ich ohne Roserad nicht mehr in der Biketown aufkreuzen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (6. November 2010)

Nein, MüsLee du bist ein für alle mal raus. Jetzt kapier es endlich...wir Rose Fahrer sind eine in sich geschlossene Gemeinschaft und wollen mit außenseitern nichts zu tun haben...

Gruß


----------



## Deleted138492 (6. November 2010)

Ok, war nett mit euch. Tschüs .


----------



## funbiker9 (6. November 2010)

Jetzt schleim hier nicht auch noch rum. 

Zitat: war nett mich euch : Zitat Ende

Kommentar: Ja für dich war es vielleicht nett, aber für uns mit dir...puuhhh also echt nicht.


----------



## OJMad (6. November 2010)

Nana. So war das nicht gemeint.
Wunder mich nur dass man sich das Rad genauer ansehen will wenn man es gerade abgestoßen hat.

Friede!


----------



## funbiker9 (6. November 2010)

MüsLee kennt mich schon...keine Angst, der weiß wie ich das meine 

PS.: MüsLee, nächstes Jahr will ich dich mal in Wildbad sehen.


----------



## Nachor (7. November 2010)

trigger666 schrieb:


> licht ist kein problem. ich habe zwei mega led lampen am lenker. jede mit 100 watt. da fährst du wie am tag mit. sind eigentlich für den offroad bereich und für 12 volt gedacht. mit den entsprechenden akku packs im rucksach habe ich für vier stunden licht. die dinger rocken! bei interesse kann ich bilder posten.
> 
> das wd40 ist sicherlich nicht ideal zum schmieren. es ist genauso schnell wieder weg, wie es drauf gekommen ist. da ich es aber jedes mal vor fahrt drauf mache passt das.



100 WATT ???

Ich will ja nicht vorschnell meckern, aber ganz glauben kann ich das nicht. Denn Akku den du bei 2 100 Watt LEDs für 4 Stunden mit dir rumschleppen müsstest passt sicher nicht in den Rucksack.

http://www.ledpower24.com/STANDARD-LED-BAR/STANDARD-LED-BAR-EURO.html Und so was ist es wohl nicht.

Ich hab schon einige Eigenbaulampen von Bleiakku mit Osram Halogen 12V max 50 Watt, über HID 35 Watt und auch ein paar LED Eigenbaulampen hinter mir. 

Aber 100 Watt LED, ?!? 

Die Linse die in der rechten Lampe genutzt wird sieht fast aus wie eine Kollaminatorlinse für ältere 1 Watt LED. Da kann ich mich aber täuschen.

Momentan habe ich am Lenker: (siehe Anhang). Hält macht genug Licht , kostet keine 30 $. Für mehr Licht hab ich dann noch was mit mehr Power auf dem Helm.


----------



## Deleted138492 (7. November 2010)

Hey, Wildbad ist ja näher als Winterberg! Dann kann es gut sein, dass ich nächsten Sommer mal runtertuckern werde .

btw: Beschwer dich mal nicht zu viel, du warst auch nicht immer eine Freude 

@ OJMad: Man wird sich doch wohl freuen dürfen, dass Rose wieder anodiserte Räder im Programm hat. Wer weiss, vielleicht kaufe ich mir doch irgendwann wieder eins aus Bocholt, aber dann müsste es ein anodisierter Rahmen werden.


----------



## funbiker9 (7. November 2010)

Als nett rüber zu kommen war auch nie mein Ziel .

Wildbad ist lustig, wenn auch nicht gleich das erste mal 






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Deleted138492 (7. November 2010)

Die IXS-Strecke schaut machbar aus. In Willingen bin ich auch irgendwie runtergekommen, dann schaffe ich die hier ebenso . Bis dahin besorge ich mir allerdings ein Paar Hartschalenprotektoren, sonst könnte es im Steinfeld mal böse wehtun.


----------



## funbiker9 (7. November 2010)

Klar ist die machbar...etwas technisch aber definitiv machbar. Und wenn es mal klappt ( was dauern kann ) macht die Strecke auch richtig Spaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (7. November 2010)

Dort gibts aber keinen Slopestyleparcours à la Winterberg, oder?


----------



## funbiker9 (7. November 2010)

Ne nicht wirklich. Einen sogenannten Biker X gibt es, der wird dieses Jahr noch erweitert:

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/6312

taugt gut, wenn einem die arme vom DH weh tun.


----------



## Deleted138492 (7. November 2010)

Jo, das schaut spaßig aus .

Vielleicht mache ich eine Woche Bikeparktour durch Schland, ich möchte unbedingt noch mal nach Winterberg und mache dabei ev. einen Abstecher nach Wildbad. Welche Parks gibts noch so im Umkreis von 500km?


----------



## funbiker9 (7. November 2010)

Todtnau---> sehr geile DH. Eine Mischung aus Winterberg und Wildbad.
Albstadt---> kleiner aber sehr feiner Park. 1 Dh und 1 angelegter Trail mit Jump Line
Lac Blanc---> war ich aber noch nicht. 
Beerfelden---> die Anfahrt lohnt sich aber nicht ( meine Meinung )


----------



## Deleted138492 (7. November 2010)

Na, da habe ich das nächste Jahr ganz schön was zu tun .


----------



## Lars-1 (7. November 2010)

Sch**ße, der anodisierte Rahmen sieht so gut aus 

Aber ich habe eine weiße Fox 36rumliegen, das passt doch nicht...

Vielleicht kann ich die Fox ja gegen eine Schwarze tauschen oder so.

Wie findet ihr denn den 2011er Rahmen in weiß grün ?

Grüße,

Lars


----------



## ka1saa (7. November 2010)

Lars-1 schrieb:


> Wie findet ihr denn den 2011er Rahmen in weiß grün ?


wo seh ich den 2011er weißgrün denn? meinen 2009er in pearl white/petrol green find ich rein optisch sehr schick (ist mehr so schwwarzweiß, wenn die sonne nicht draufballert), aber hat bei dem lack auch schon gut kratzer angesetzt ^^.


----------



## Lars-1 (7. November 2010)

Hier: http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...042121804_107568265955182_236380_107700_n.jpg


----------



## ka1saa (7. November 2010)

Lars-1 schrieb:


> Hier: http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...042121804_107568265955182_236380_107700_n.jpg


ah danke, ja ich finds schick, optisch besser als das 2010er und das anodisierte, aber letzteres hat ja dafür wieder andere vorteile. außerdem bin ich nicht so der gold-fan, was man beim anodisierten schon auch sein sollte ... aber so mancher hat ja das gold auch überdeckt oder irgendwie entfernt (?), so in rein-schwarz ist der anodisierte rahmen auch ne coole sau .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OJMad (7. November 2010)

Gibts noch mehr Fotos oder Infos zum Jimbo 2011?


----------



## tommes-d (7. November 2010)

Moin,

in ca. 3 Wochen dürfte es soweit sein: Dann bekomme ich mein Granite Chief 2. War heute in der Biketown beim verkaufsoffenen Sonntag und habe mir eines der letzten in L gesichert. War gar nicht so einfach, noch ein Komplettrad zusammenzustellen, da einige Komponenten nicht mehr verfügbar waren. SLX-Vorderradnabe gab es nicht mehr, also wurde es eine XT. Aufpreis mußte ich natürlich zahlen, dafür gab es die XT Hinterradnabe umsonst. Als Zusatz habe ich noch den RP23 genommen.

Die Sunringlé Charger Felgen waren auch aus, dafür gab es "Sunringlé EQ23 welded mit Eyelets". Und genau damit bin ich jetzt etwas am überlegen, nachdem ich gelesen habe, dass die eigentlich eher ne CC Felge den AM sind. Was meint Ihr?


----------



## euer (7. November 2010)

Ich hab an meinem 2er auch die Charger dran und die machen nicht gerade den stabilsten Eindruck. Würde da doch vllt. etwas Stabileres nehmen :-/

Edit: Ansonsten Glückwunsch zum Chief, macht richtig viel Spaß


----------



## trigger666 (7. November 2010)

für alle zweifeler an der lampe, hier der link zur hersteller homepage:

http://www.visionxusa.com/LED-Solst...ATT_LED_POD_10°_NARROW_BEAM/product_info.html

ein rose treffen 2011 wurde ja schon häufig diskutiert. im bin dafür wir machen eine abstimmung wohin die reise gehen soll und wann. deswegen werfe ich erneut den harz in die runde. vier bikeparks im umkreis von 40km. die parks ind nicht so überlaufen wie winterberg oder willingen. wobei willingen noch geht, aber auch nur zwei strecken hat. für alle, die mal ne tour fahren, ist der harz auch sehr interessant.

bin gespannt auf eure meinung zu dem rose treffen 2011.


----------



## ka1saa (7. November 2010)

trigger666 schrieb:


> für alle zweifeler an der lampe, hier der link zur hersteller homepage:
> 
> http://www.visionxusa.com/LED-Solst...ATT_LED_POD_10°_NARROW_BEAM/product_info.html


das zweifelproblem liegt annem kleinen tippfehler, du hast anfänglich von 100W geschrieben (was mal wirklcih krasse sch***e wär !), es sind aber "nur" 10W-LEDs, was noch krass genug ist . was in der größenordnung hab ich mir jetzt auch geordert...


----------



## tommes-d (8. November 2010)

euer schrieb:


> Ich hab an meinem 2er auch die Charger dran und die machen nicht gerade den stabilsten Eindruck. Würde da doch vllt. etwas Stabileres nehmen :-/


Okay - aber bei mir sollen ja die Sunringlé EQ23 rein. Und mit denen bin ich mir jetzt nicht mehr so sicher...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eksduro (8. November 2010)

@ trigger



gut das du das mit dem treffen nochmal ansprichst...machte vor ein paar wochen ja schonmal die runde hier...

ich wär immer noch für wibe, wär aber auch im harz dabei...

wichtig wär mir persönlich nur das recht bald festzumachen, ich muss nämlich bald urlaub einreichen....fänds also jut wenn man sich zumindet schonmal aufn termin einigen könnte


----------



## ka1saa (8. November 2010)

harz fänd ich auch gut, da hab ich verwandschaft zum übernachten ^^. aber hab wie immer unabsehbare zeitprobleme, hm.

wie wärs eigentlich mit einer passwortgeschützten, befristeten doodle-umfrage und leute, die mit abstimmen wollen, melden sich per pn zum passwort abfragen? weiß nicht, ob sowas geht, aber wär mal meine idee. oder wir stellen das pwd in den rose-rider-bereich etcpp.


----------



## morph027 (8. November 2010)

Falls das im Harz geht, würde ich auf jeden Fall auch als nicht-Rose-Rider-aber-Rose-Bikes-geil-finder-und-ständig-Besteller auch einfach mal vorbeischnippsen


----------



## Deleted138492 (8. November 2010)

Oha, das ist aber nicht gerade um die Ecke...

Wie wärs mit WiBe?


----------



## bbsuisse (8. November 2010)

hallo leute, bräuchte mal wieder euren Rat. Da hier ja einige die Blackspire Stinger Kettenführung fahren, welche brauche ich fürs Jimbo 2010 (ISCG, ISCG'05, BB-Mount)? Frage nur weil es ja glauch ich mit der ISCG Aufnahme Probleme gab. oder wie war das nochmal? Suche konnte leider auch nichts finden.

thx!


----------



## Deleted138492 (8. November 2010)

ISCG05, es muss wegen der Kettenstrebe die Aufnahme der Kefü auf der linken Seite kastriert werden.


----------



## herkulars (8. November 2010)

ISCG05. Sollte am '10er Jimbo ohne basteln passen.


----------



## Deleted138492 (8. November 2010)

Tut es angeblich auch am '10er nicht.


----------



## bbsuisse (8. November 2010)

ok, danke


----------



## eFMx (8. November 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Tut es angeblich auch am '10er nicht.


 Nein tut es definitiv nicht. Leider noch keine andere passende Kefü gefunden, da musste ich jetzt selbst Hand anlegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trigger666 (8. November 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Oha, das ist aber nicht gerade um die Ecke...
> 
> Wie wärs mit WiBe?



Von Dir aus gesehen ist der Harz nicht um die Ecke. Für andere ist Winterberg nicht um die Ecke. Der Harz hat aber den Vorteil, das man je nach Zeit, einen, zwei, drei oder vier Parks besuchen kann. Gibt sogar einen Preisvorteil! Mehr Info´s darüber findet Ihr hier:

http://www.harzidyll.de/harz-blog/moutainbiking-braunlage/bikepark-harz/

Das finde ich persönlich besser, als einen oder zwei Tage im selben Tag zu verbringen.

Der Vorschlag einer Abstimmung finde ich gut. Wer kann das einrichten?


----------



## herkulars (9. November 2010)

Der Harz ist super! Da ist für jeden was dabei. So könnten wir auch mehr Leute zusammenbekommen. Immerhin ist ein Bikepark nicht jedermanns Sache. Man könnte einen Zentralen Ort als Treffpunkt festlegen. Je nach Interesse geht's dann entweder auf Tour (es warten ein paar seeeehr leckere Trails, z.B. Märchenweg oder Magdeburger Weg) oder in die Parks. Oder beides. Und hinterher wieder treffen und Grillen oder so.


----------



## Nachor (9. November 2010)

trigger666 schrieb:


> für alle zweifeler an der lampe, hier der link zur hersteller homepage:
> 
> http://www.visionxusa.com/LED-Solst...ATT_LED_POD_10°_NARROW_BEAM/product_info.html
> 
> ...



gibt es auch in Europa

http://www.ledpower24.com/LED-SOLSTICE/LED-SOLSTICE-1100-EURO.html

Ist aber so wie es aussieht  eigentlich für 12 Volt ausgelegt. (9-60 steht in den Angaben). Das heist also ein kleiner leichter Standard Camcorder Akku Lion mit 7,2 fällt raus. Also Blei 12V (schwer) oder LIon , Lipo mit 11,1 Volt aufwärts.

Das Produkt ist sicher nicht schlecht, aber eher nicht fürs Fahrrad ausgelegt denke ich.


----------



## trigger666 (9. November 2010)

der akku auf dem bild hat power für 4 stunden fahrzeit. nicht theoretisch sondern selbst erfahren. es gibt auch akkus für 8 stunden. der akku ist ca. 30 cm lang und wiegt 800g.


----------



## -MIK- (10. November 2010)

Rosetreffen... ich denke es ist egal wo man sich trifft, irgendwer wird immer nen Nachteil haben. Winterberg ist mein "Homespot", da kenn ich mich n bissel aus, da hab ich mich zerlegt, da bin ich in relativ kurzer Zeit und.... ich kenns schon, ich kenns schon, ich kenns schon... 

Spaß bei Seite, ich finde die Idee mit dem Harz sehr cool. 4 Parks mit der Parkkarte + Trails, göttlich. Ihr kennt ja eh meine Meinung, das Jimbo ist ein Tourenfully und hat im Park max. was auf einer Freeridestrecke zu suchen. Für alles Gröbere gibts anderes Werkzeug. Würde also noch mehr für Harz sprechen


----------



## Eksduro (10. November 2010)

yo yo...

also wie gesagt, ich wär wenns terminlich hinhaut in wibe und im harz dabei...is mir egal.

kann denn mal wer so ne umfrage basteln? mit drei terminen zur auswahl und harz und wibe als auswahl?...befristet auf ne woche oder so?

würds ja selber machen, hab aber keinen plan von sowatt


----------



## jonalisa (10. November 2010)

Die einzige Kettenführung, die ohne basteln ans Jimbo passt, ist die original Rose zweifach Kettenführung , die auch am Beef Cake verbaut wird.
Gibt's für 25,90  bei Rose zu bestellen. Steht aber nicht im Katalog und nicht auf der Homepage.


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (10. November 2010)

Hat jemand von dieser Kettenführung ein Foto?

Ich hatte an meinem BC 09 auch eine Kettenführung vormontiert. Die war allerdings so katastrophal, dass ich sie nach 100m abmontiert habe.
Aber vielleicht hat Rose da ja inzwischen nachgebessert...


----------



## NicoGldn (10. November 2010)

Würd mich auch mal interessieren wie die aussieht und wie sie ist.. Kann mal pls jemand darüber berichten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoRis (10. November 2010)

ich fahre die 2 fach kettfü seit ca.4 monaten, kann mich nicht beklagen.

sie kann zwa mit einer richtigen(1fach) kettfü nicht mithalten, aber das  

muss man wohl in kauf nehmen wenn man zwei gänge fahren will
(ich meine von der spannung der kette, aber es reicht völlig aus, finde ich)

habe kein einzelnes pic, ich lade aber mal mein bike hoch wo man die rolle erkennen kann.

EDIT: auf wunsch kann ich auch noch besser fotos von der kettfü. machen


----------



## Deleted138492 (10. November 2010)

Wenn Harz, dann bleibe ich für mindestens 3 Tage, sonst lohnt sich die Anfahrt nicht.

Per Google Docs kann man eine Umfrage erstellen, allerdings braucht es dazu einen Googlemailaccount. Ich werde dem Datenkraken meine persönlichen Informationen sicher nicht schenken, also muss ein anderer das tun .


----------



## morph027 (10. November 2010)

http://www.doodle.com/


----------



## eFMx (11. November 2010)

jonalisa schrieb:


> Die einzige KettenfÃ¼hrung, die ohne basteln ans Jimbo passt, ist die original Rose zweifach KettenfÃ¼hrung , die auch am Beef Cake verbaut wird.
> Gibt's fÃ¼r 25,90 â¬ bei Rose zu bestellen. Steht aber nicht im Katalog und nicht auf der Homepage.


Ich habe sie nach 2 Tagen zurÃ¼ckgeschickt:
- passt ohne Nachbessern
- mitgelieferte Schrauben zu klein
- fÃ¼hrt nur das groÃe 36er-Blatt, das auch nicht sonderlich straff
- 22er-Blatt meiner Saint-Kurbel wird gar nicht gefÃ¼hrt (hohes Tretlager & die tiefe Schwinge sei Dank)
Fotos habe ich leider keine, baue mir aber gerade selbst eine passende KefÃ¼


----------



## -MIK- (11. November 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Ich werde dem Datenkraken meine persönlichen Informationen sicher nicht schenken, also muss ein anderer das tun .




```
<script type="text/javascript" src="http://partner.googleadservices.com/gampad/google_service.js"> 
</script>
<script type="text/javascript"> 
  GS_googleAddAdSenseService("ca-pub-3012190905940461");
  GS_googleEnableAllServices();
</script>
 
<script language="JavaScript"> 
 GA_googleAddAttr("forum", "5");
</script>
```

Viel zu spät mein Bester, viel zu spät. Was meinste woher die ganzen Werbebanner etc. auf der MTB-News.de Seite her kommen? Guck Dir einfach mal den Quelltext dieser Seite hier an und such nach Google. Da wirste obigen Code finden. 

Aber ich versteh was Du meinst, nicht noch mehr in den Hals stecken als ohnehin schon...


----------



## -MIK- (11. November 2010)

Kalickklack:

Rose-Rider-Meeting 2011

Läuft knapp 2 Monate und ist öffentlich, heißt man sieht wer wofür gestimmt hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morph027 (11. November 2010)

@-MIK-: Dafür gibts NoScript


----------



## Deleted138492 (11. November 2010)

Ich habe mal für WiBe gestimmt, wäre aber auch im Harz dabei.

Btw: Um Google kommt man eh nur mit PC-Abstinenz rum .


----------



## piotty (11. November 2010)

hallo leute u jimbofahrer!
ich stelle mich mal vor. bin 40j alt, 90kg u fahre seit 30j "richtig"fahrrad. habe von den dingern ne ganze menge, kann sie nie verkaufen u so häufen sie sich an. ok, jetzt mal meine frage. ich fahre alles (betonung liegt auf fahren). ich schiebe sehr selten a ich springe auch nicht sehr oft. am liebsten, lange, schwere, verblockte, trockene alpentouren. mit fuel ex 8(12kg+) gehen alle bergabtrails schlecht, da die gabel u die konstruktion zu viele verwindungen zuläßt. ich fühle mich unsicher. mit nerve(10kg+) geht es in der ebene sehr schnell u exackt a zu wenig federreserve(120mm). mit vertride(14kg+) geht es super bergab, sehr steife gabel(totem), bin sehr zufrieden a bei langen touren tut mir der untere rücken weh, da das ding kurz ist. jetzt kommts. wie ist der JIMBO? ich denke er ist steif UND hat reserven(160mm). ist das die alternative für mich? geht mit muskelkraft vorwärts u bergab gibt es ein gefühl der sicherheit? der MIK im fred hat auch einen torque u ein JIMBO a bestimmt ein downhill setup beim torque u enduro setup beim jimbo, oder? so jungs, ich benötige denkanstöße für die ich mich jetzt schon mal bedanke.
eines noch. hat es einen sinn, dem trek eine lyrik zu verpassen(steifer u so). jetzt ist eine 130mm fox float RL '07 drin.
übrigens, ich wäre auch gerne im harz dabei, wenn ich darf.


----------



## -MIK- (11. November 2010)

morph027 schrieb:


> @-MIK-: Dafür gibts NoScript



Das Tool is schon cool, das stimmt...


----------



## -MIK- (11. November 2010)

piotty schrieb:


> hallo leute u jimbofahrer!
> ich stelle mich mal vor. bin 40j alt, 90kg u fahre seit 30j "richtig"fahrrad. habe von den dingern ne ganze menge, kann sie nie verkaufen u so häufen sie sich an. ok, jetzt mal meine frage. ich fahre alles (betonung liegt auf fahren). ich schiebe sehr selten a ich springe auch nicht sehr oft. am liebsten, lange, schwere, verblockte, trockene alpentouren. mit fuel ex 8(12kg+) gehen alle bergabtrails schlecht, da die gabel u die konstruktion zu viele verwindungen zuläßt. ich fühle mich unsicher. mit nerve(10kg+) geht es in der ebene sehr schnell u exackt a zu wenig federreserve(120mm). mit vertride(14kg+) geht es super bergab, sehr steife gabel(totem), bin sehr zufrieden a bei langen touren tut mir der untere rücken weh, da das ding kurz ist. jetzt kommts. wie ist der JIMBO? ich denke er ist steif UND hat reserven(160mm). ist das die alternative für mich? geht mit muskelkraft vorwärts u bergab gibt es ein gefühl der sicherheit? der MIK im fred hat auch einen torque u ein JIMBO a bestimmt ein downhill setup beim torque u enduro setup beim jimbo, oder? so jungs, ich benötige denkanstöße für die ich mich jetzt schon mal bedanke.
> eines noch. hat es einen sinn, dem trek eine lyrik zu verpassen(steifer u so). jetzt ist eine 130mm fox float RL '07 drin.
> übrigens, ich wäre auch gerne im harz dabei, wenn ich darf.



Boah Keule, nix für ungut aber mir haben nach dem Lesen Deines Beitrags die Augen getränt. Ist echt nicht böse gemeint aber zum Lesen ist da secht anstrengend...

Zu Deiner Frage: Ja, das Torque fahr ich im DH Setup und das Jimbo im Enduro Setup. Meiner Meinung nach ist das Jimbo eine Allzweckwaffe für die Trails. Berg auf dank Plattformdämpfer (ProPedal) und absenkbarer Front (Fox 36 Talas) ne Rakete (zwar nicht im Vergleich zu ner 100er CC Feile) und Berg ab hält das Ding was es verspricht: SPASS!!!

Ich persönlich bin vom Red Bull Werks ES700 auf das Jimbo umgestiegen. War ein Sprung von Galaxie zu Galaxie. Während das Werks mit den 140mm ein Bike für den ambitionierten Tourenfahre mit Abwechslung auf netten Alpen-X geeignet ist, ist das Jimbo schon in der Ecke light Freeride zu finden. 

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Wenn Du so fährst und Dich fühlst wie Du beschreibst, dann wirst Du mit dem Jimbo Freude haben.

P.S.: Frei nach dem Motto schöne Mutter haben auch andere Töchter, ich meins natürlich anders rum, check mal das Canyon Strive, YT-Industries (Katalog war grad down), Cube Fritzz PRO


----------



## piotty (11. November 2010)

@MIK
was meinst du? soll ich auch jimbofahrer werden? würde mich der onkel weiter bringen? ich bin ein sinnlicher typ(bitte richtig verstehen), ich muß dinge begreiffen u mit meinen sinnen erfahren, deswegen auch so viele räder. ich will nicht nur theoretisch drüber quatschen, ich muß es praktisch spüren. aber die meinungen u erfahrungen von anderen sind mir auch ein wegweiser.


----------



## piotty (11. November 2010)

danke u ich hoffe, die augen sind jetzt klar.
cube geht nicht, da der dämpfer hinter dem sitzrohr ist.finde ich nicht gut. YT geht nicht, da das sitzrohr nicht durchgehend(zu kurz) ist. strive ist schon schön aber wieder ein canyon?


----------



## ka1saa (11. November 2010)

hab grad quasi kein inet,deshalb mach ichs kurz: das oberrohr vom jimbo ist für große, tourenorientierte menschen nicht sehr lang, also dann eher die größere als kleinere version nehmen. riser-bar hilft auch. bis bald wieder mit inet .


----------



## -MIK- (12. November 2010)

@piotty:

Ich denke schon, dass Du mit dem Jimbo glücklich wirst. Wie beschrieben bin ich vom Werks ES 700 gekommen. Da hatte ich bein vielen Abfahrten Angst, ja, richtige Angst. Als ich dann das Jimbo zur Probe hatte, sind wir wieder zu einer meiner "Angstabfahrten" gekommen. Als ich dann unten ankam, konnte ich nicht glauben was da pasiert war: Ich fühlte mich sicher, nicht so wackelig wie auf dem Werks, das Ding ließ sich in der gefühlt fast senkrechten Wand lenken und und und. 

Das war mein sinniges Erlebnis mit dem Jimbo. Danach war für mich klar, die Wahl war genau richtig. 

Ruf doch mal in der Biketown an, fragt nach Herrn Prahl. Der Mann ist ein Engel. Vielleicht kann er Dir mal für zwei Woche ein Test Jimbo schicken (machen die das bei Rose noch), dann kannst Du sehen was ich meine und das Gerät mal testen.


----------



## piotty (12. November 2010)

@MIK
das mit herrn Prahl hört sich sehr gut an. ich danke dir für die info. leider ist jetzt nicht die richtige zeit dafür. jetzt wird ski gefahren. aber gleich im april werde ich es machen. in berlin sind keine berge!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (12. November 2010)

piotty schrieb:


> . in berlin sind keine berge!



 Aber wofür willst Du dann die ganzen Fullys nehmen?


----------



## Bueck (12. November 2010)

Nochmal 2-Fach Umbau (FSA Kurbel)

Passt das Shimano Kettenblatt wirklich sauber auf die FSA Kurbel (mittleres Blatt 36 Z)? 
Und ist da genug Platz für die Kette zwischen Bash und Blatt?
Frage weil das FSA Blatt kaum so starke Ausformungen hat wie das Shimanoblatt. 
Was würdet ihr wählen?

FSA 36ger   17,90.-
http://www.bike24.net/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;menu=1000,2,84;product=8376

SLX 660    25,90.-
http://www.bike24.net/1.php

Shimano FC-M540   9,00.-
http://www.roseversand.de/technik/t...36-zaehne.html?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=3878

wie gesagt - es soll auf die org. FSA Kurbel drauf.
Beim FSA Blatt steht extra das es schmal ist und daher für Bashguard geeignet ist - das aufwendig umgeformte Shimano wirft die Kette aber vielleicht besser auf´s und vom Blatt - stimmt das?

Danke


----------



## Deleted138492 (12. November 2010)

Meinst du das?

http://www.bike24.net/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;menu=1000,2,84;product=9557

Da musst du sicher feilen. Das FSA passt, das FC-M 540 normalerweise auch.

Welches sich besser schalten lÃ¤sst? Keine Ahnung, aber funzen tun sie sicher und Steighilfen haben auch alle, es sind ja keine DH-KettenblÃ¤tter. Die KettenblÃ¤tter sind eh genormt, damit die Kettenlinie nicht verhunzt wird, also kannst du an sich nehmen, welches du mÃ¶chtest. Ich habe das XT-Blatt montiert, weil es 1â¬ gÃ¼nstiger war als das SLX, und da stand nix von wegen "extraschmal" oder so was, es ist ein normales KB und tut seinen Dienst wunderbar. Ich musste da auch nichts wegfeilen oder sonstwie bearbeiten.


----------



## Raesfeld (12. November 2010)

Hier ist mal ein kleiner Ausschnitt von unserem Videomaterial vom Saisonabschluss 2010.
War das letzte WE an dem Winterberg noch offen war. Willingen ist ja quasi das ganze Jahr befahrbar.


----------



## Deleted138492 (12. November 2010)

Cooles Video . Was sagt eigentlich dein Knie?

Bist du auch beim Treffen im nächsten Jahr dabei?


----------



## Raesfeld (12. November 2010)

Beim Knie ist wieder alles Tutti!
Der Cut ist zwar immernoch lila, aber das wird wohl noch ein paar Jahre so bleiben.
Wenn es im nächsten Jahr ein Treffen gibt, bin ich dabei (wenn es nicht zu weit weg ist).


----------



## Deleted138492 (12. November 2010)

Na dann sag mal wann und wo:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=493558

btw: Freut mich fürs Knie .


----------



## Raesfeld (12. November 2010)

So, abgestimmt


----------



## Deleted138492 (12. November 2010)

Und welches Datum würdest du bevorzugen? Das muss ja auch geklärt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raesfeld (12. November 2010)

Auf jeden Fall ein Wochenende. Meine Semesterferien sind nämlich erst im September (glaub ich) 
Sollte man je nach Park mit den entsprechenden Ferienzeiten abpassen.


----------



## Deleted138492 (12. November 2010)

Bisher stand der Zeitraum vom 14. - 17. Juli im Raum. Kein Wochenende, keine Ferien in NRW -> freie Parks. Wäre natürlich schade, wenn du dann nicht kommen könntest...


----------



## Raesfeld (12. November 2010)

Naja, mal sehen. Vielleicht sind an den Tagen ja Vorlesungen, die ich verpassen darf 

btt: Die umgebaute Lyrik (also jetzt mit 170mm) macht sich auch unter harten Bedingungen von 3 Tagen Bikepark noch sehr gut. (inklusive 2x frontal vor Bäume gefahren ) Die Buchsen scheinen für die erhöhte Belastung ausgelegt zu sein.


----------



## Lars-1 (13. November 2010)

Man Rose regt mich mit den 2011er Modell echt auf gerade.

Zuerst sollten die am 15 Online gehen, dann am 17 und jetzt erst am 19 ! 

Und die neuen Bikes haben wohl auch alle die Sram BB30 Kurbeln und 10fach... 

Naja, mal schauen.


----------



## euer (13. November 2010)

War heute bei Rose und hab mir wohl eine der letzten Platzangst ORYX gekauft, ob das für den Chief etwas übertrieben ist

Leider waren die neuen Räder auch noch nicht ausgestellt, mal gucken wie es Montag aussieht.


----------



## -MIK- (13. November 2010)

Lars-1 schrieb:


> Und die neuen Bikes haben wohl auch alle die Sram BB30 Kurbeln und 10fach...





Coolio


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bueck (13. November 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Meinst du das?
> 
> http://www.bike24.net/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;menu=1000,2,84;product=9557
> 
> ...



@Müs Lee
Danke für den Tip - ein langer Schrauberwinter steht ins Haus


----------



## jonalisa (13. November 2010)

eFMx schrieb:


> Ich habe sie nach 2 Tagen zurÃ¼ckgeschickt:
> - passt ohne Nachbessern
> - mitgelieferte Schrauben zu klein
> - fÃ¼hrt nur das groÃe 36er-Blatt, das auch nicht sonderlich straff
> ...


 
Ich gehe also davon aus, dass die Kette auf dem 36er Blatt nicht zu deiner Zufriedenheit gefuehrt wurde?!
Dass die Kette auf dem 22er Blatt nicht gefuehrt wird, kann durchaus Vorteile im Uphill haben (Reibung, Umlenkung) und im Downhill fahrst du sowieso auf dem 36er!

Zudem behauptet MuesLee, dass die Fuehrung die Kette nur beruehren muss, die Spannung nimmt nicht zu wenn ich die Fuehrung noch weiter nach oben drehe (im Uhrzeigersinn), was auch seine Richtigkeit hat, denn die Spannung wird durch die Feder des Schaltwerks bestimmt. Lediglich die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass die Kette von der Fuehrung springt nimmt ab, da sie weiter nach oben schlagen muesste.

@mueslee
Wird deine Kette beim Hanzz auf dem 22er Blatt gefuehrt?

In der neuen Bike ist ein kleines Bild vom Jimbo 8 2011.

Wie bereits zu einem frueheren Zeitpunkt von mir vermutet, keine wesentlichen Aenderungen, bis auf 3x10, X.0 Carbon Kurbel, neue Fox Gabel ohne RC2 aber mit RLC und neues Design. Der Rest ist gleich geblieben. Lenker, Vorbau, Sattelstuetze, Laufraeder. Preis 3200â¬

Was mich noch verwundert hat:
Meiner Meinung nach ist auf dem Jimbo in der Bike die Formula The One 2010 montiert, entweder die neue war noch nicht da, oder man verzichtet absichtlich aus Gewichtsgruenden auf die neuen Hebel, da diese ja sicherlich schwerer sind, angesichts der Hebel- und Druckpunktverstellung.


----------



## Deleted138492 (14. November 2010)

Ich hatte nicht gesagt, dass die Einstellung der Kefü irrelevant ist, sondern dass die Spannung *maßgeblich* durch die Länge der Kette und die Federstärke des Schaltwerks bestimmt wird. Wenn man die Kefü im Uhrzeigersinn dreht, entsteht der Effekt einer kürzeren Kette, wodurch das Schaltwerk mehr gespannt wird und mehr geführt wird. Ausserdem ist es egal, ob die Kette auf dem kleinen KB geführt wird oder nicht, die Reibung ist so klein, dass sie nicht ins Gewicht fällt. Da kommen eher Faktoren wie Rollwiderstand der Reifen und die Leichtgängigkeit des Tretlagers in Frage.

Ja, die Kette wird beim Hanzz auch auf dem 24er Blatt geführt, doch das ist herzlich egal, da sie dort gar nicht geführt werden müsste.


----------



## jonalisa (14. November 2010)

Wenn ich deine Ausfuehrungen lese, dann habe ich das Gefuehl, dass wir letztes Mal aneinander vorbei geredet haben, aber ist ja auch egal.

Auf jeden Fall bin ich der Meinung, dass eine Fuehrung auf dem 22er Blatt fuer die Katz ist.

Weshalb die Kette durch die Fuehrung kuerzer werden sollte erschliesst sich mir gerade nicht, da sie ja einen Umweg machen muss und nicht mehr direkt vom KB zum Schaltwerk laeuft. Laut Pythagoras ist die Summe der zwei Katheten laenger als die Hypotenuse.
Deine Theorie ist also lueckenhaft, es sei denn du beziehst dich mit der angesprochenen Kettenlaenge nur auf jenen Abschnitt zwischen Fuehrung und Schaltwerk, also den effektiv zu fuehrenden Teil. Dann hast du natuerlich recht.

Etwas anderes:

Findet ihr es normal, dass ich bei defekter Bremse (Formula R1) mein ganzes Rad nach Bocholt schicken muss? Dieser Spass kostet mich als Italiener naemlich fast 70 Euro.


----------



## Deleted138492 (14. November 2010)

jonalisa schrieb:


> Deine Theorie ist also lueckenhaft, es sei denn du beziehst dich mit der angesprochenen Kettenlaenge nur auf jenen Abschnitt zwischen Fuehrung und Schaltwerk, also den effektiv zu fuehrenden Teil. Dann hast du natuerlich recht.



Genau das meinte ich, weshalb ich ja schrieb, dass der *Effekt* einer kürzeren Kette eintritt.

Btw: Wenn du es denn schaffst, die Hinterradbremse zu demontieren und anschließend wieder problemlos montieren kannst, ist der Versand des ganzen Rades natürlich unnötig.


----------



## jonalisa (14. November 2010)

Deutsch war noch nie meine Staerke, deshalb habe ich auch ein Mathe -Studium absolviert.

Bremse montieren kein Problem, leider haben mir aber die Herren von Rose gesagt, dass bei Problemen mit Formula Bremsen neuerdings das ganze Rad eingeschickt werden muss.
Soll ich noch einmal nachhacken?!?!?!


----------



## Deleted138492 (14. November 2010)

Nachhaken schadet nichts. Was ist denn mit den Formulas los?


----------



## jonalisa (14. November 2010)

Hast du Zeit? Das dauert naemlich etwas laenger.
Zunachst hatte ich das Problem, dass die Scheiben andauernd die Belaege beruehrten, also habe ich den Sattel neu ausgerichtet. Minimale Besserung. Anschliessend habe ich einen Seitenschlag in der Scheibe ausmachen koennen. Diesen habe ich behoben, Sattel neu ausgerichtet minimale Besserung.
Dann habe ich festgestellt, dass die Belaege schleifen, weil die Kolben ungleichmaessig ausfahren. Also habe ich zunaechst entlueftet. Der Druckpunkt war anschliessend nahezu perfekt. Daraufhin bin ich nach folgendem Prozedere vorgegangen:
http://www.rad-lager.de/scheibenbremsen.htm Punkt 4
Aehnliche Vorgehensweise wie auf der Magura Homepage bzw. von einem Formula Techniker in der Bike 9/2010 vorgeschlagen.
Nichts, ich habe es zwar geschafft, den festsitzenden Kolben gaengig zu machen, sobald ich aber den anderen nicht mehr mit dem Werkzeug zurueckhiellt kam wiederum nur dieser aus dem Sattel.
Ich war also mit meinem Latein am Ende und rief den Haendler meines Vertrauens an. Dieser sagte mir, dass es sich um einen Defekt handle und dies ein generelles Problem bei der R1 sei.
Ich muesse die Bremse wohl oder uebel einschicken.
Das wars? Noch Fragen?


----------



## Deleted138492 (14. November 2010)

Ja, eine. Warum hast du die Formula noch nicht verkauft? Dass die Dinger sehr gerne rumzicken, ist ja mittlerweile mehr als bekannt.


----------



## -MIK- (14. November 2010)

Unsinn Müs Lee.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (14. November 2010)

Ich will ja nicht unken, aber zu Formulas gibts wesentlich mehr Problemthreads als zu Shimanobremsen.


----------



## morph027 (14. November 2010)

Könnte nur noch die Elixir mithalten


----------



## funbiker9 (14. November 2010)

Die Elixir funktionieren top!


----------



## morph027 (14. November 2010)

Naja, meine ist noch keine 6 Monate alt und hat auch schon wieder Kolbenhänger. Entlüften ist am Hebel verdammt fummelig. Aber bremsen tun sie schon geil.


----------



## funbiker9 (14. November 2010)

morph027 schrieb:


> Naja, meine ist noch keine 6 Monate alt und hat auch schon wieder Kolbenhänger. Entlüften ist am Hebel verdammt fummelig. Aber bremsen tun sie schon geil.



Ich hab 7 Elixir Bremsen und alle super. Hab zwar alle gleich entlüftet ( denn das sind die von Werk aus ziemlich bescheiden ) aber seitdem keine Probleme.

Was soll beim entlüften fummelig sein?


----------



## trigger666 (14. November 2010)

ich habe nur mit meinen bremsen von nie probleme gehabt. wie schafft ihr das nur?


----------



## morph027 (14. November 2010)

Naja, die Schraube ist bei der R-Version etwas doof zugänglich. Aber zum Glücl macht man das nur einmal richtig und dann so schnell nicht wieder


----------



## -MIK- (14. November 2010)

Sucht mal pro Hersteller nach Problemen und ihr werdet genügend Leute finden, die nieeewieeeder die eine oder andere Marke kaufen.

Deshalb halte ich mich mittlerweile zurück mit solchen Aussagen. Was hab ich gegen die Saint gewettert, hängt am aktuellen WC Gesamtsiegerbike. Soviel dazu.


----------



## morph027 (14. November 2010)

Joa, leider machen die wenigsten Leute einen Thread auf, wenn was einfach nur funktioniert  Ich wollt mich auch gar nicht beschweren, bin zufrieden, denke aber, dass man an 2 Stellen noch etwas besser machen könnte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (14. November 2010)

Das ist wohl wahr Mik.

...aber was wäre die Welt ohne Probleme mit Fahrrädern? 

Gruß


----------



## Deleted138492 (14. November 2010)

Uah, hör auf! Wär mir langweilig...


----------



## funbiker9 (14. November 2010)

...der war echt gut MüsLee


----------



## -MIK- (14. November 2010)

Gott ich geh kaputt, da hat der Kerl nen Spruch raus...  @Müs Lee...


----------



## Deleted138492 (14. November 2010)

Lacht nicht, das ist die bittere Wahrheit .


----------



## jonalisa (15. November 2010)

Ich glaube mit all euren Stellungnahmen ist Müs Lees Frage wohl beantwortet.

Da alle Bremsen zicken können und meistens nichts Besseres nachkommt, bleibe ich wohl bei meinen Formulas.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Suicyclist (15. November 2010)

Im Katalog schreibt Rose, die neuen Modelle wären ab dem 15. online, im Fratzenbuch heisst es dann plötzlich 17. und heute kündigen sie es auf ihrer HP für den 19. an.

Sowas find' ich echt k..ke!!!


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (15. November 2010)

Suicyclist schrieb:


> Im Katalog schreibt Rose, die neuen Modelle wären ab dem 15. online, im Fratzenbuch heisst es dann plötzlich 17. und heute kündigen sie es auf ihrer HP für den 19. an.
> 
> Sowas find' ich echt k..ke!!!



Es sind eben noch zuviele 2010er Modelle auf Lager - die müssen erst verkauft werden


----------



## [email protected] (15. November 2010)

und Magura Bremsen sind eh die Besten


----------



## stevenscrosser (15. November 2010)

Runtergekommen sind wir doch seit eh und je - also Wozu bremsen Leutz?
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VzZkKE9Z35g"]YouTube        - Downhill 90 er Jahre[/nomedia]


----------



## Deleted138492 (15. November 2010)

Jaja, die alte Leier: Früher gings auch ohne. Früher gings auch ohne Kondome, aber drauf verzichten würdest du heute nicht mehr wollen, oder?


----------



## funbiker9 (15. November 2010)

Was sind Kondome schon wieder für neumodisches Zeug?


----------



## funbiker9 (15. November 2010)

stevenscrosser schrieb:


> Runtergekommen sind wir doch seit eh und je - also Wozu bremsen Leutz?
> YouTube        - Downhill 90 er Jahre



Immer wieder geil an zu sehen. Schon ewig nicht mehr angeschaut, aber wieder köstlich amüsiert


----------



## Deleted138492 (15. November 2010)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Was sind Kondome schon wieder für neumodisches Zeug?



Teufelszeug, sagt der Kerl im Papamobile.


----------



## funbiker9 (15. November 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Teufelszeug, sagt der Kerl im Papamobile.



Wußte doch, daß daran was nicht stimmt .


----------



## MoRis (17. November 2010)

soo ich unterbreche mal die schreiberei und poste ein foto.
mein bike nach einem regnerischen sonntag ;D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (17. November 2010)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Immer wieder geil an zu sehen. Schon ewig nicht mehr angeschaut, aber wieder köstlich amüsiert



Dito, könnt mich beömmeln...


----------



## funbiker9 (17. November 2010)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Dito, könnt mich beömmeln...



Vor allem die hohen Sättel und die Neon farbenen Protektoren. Einfach der Brüller schlecht hin .

Bist du eigentlich wieder vollständig regeneriert?


----------



## Deleted138492 (17. November 2010)

Die für die Tastatur zuständigen Griffel scheinen ja wieder gut zu funktionieren .


----------



## -MIK- (17. November 2010)

Jaa, so geil, die hohen Sättel...

Nee, kaum, ich kann das Gelenk seit ner Woche soweit drehen, dass ich die Hand in die Hosentasche bekomme. Von der Drehung her bin ich bei schätzungsweise 70%. Ab 85% und entsprechender Heilung vom Knochen kann das Material raus. Belasten kann ich die Hand, den Arm und alles mit vielleicht 20 - 30%, teils begründet durch die nicht komplett mögliche Drehung und Neigung.

Tippen geht schon seit Woche 4 oder 5 nach dem D-Day.  Da muss ich ja nicht das Gelenk für drehen....


----------



## funbiker9 (17. November 2010)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Jaa, so geil, die hohen Sättel...
> 
> Nee, kaum, ich kann das Gelenk seit ner Woche soweit drehen, dass ich die Hand in die Hosentasche bekomme. Von der Drehung her bin ich bei schätzungsweise 70%. Ab 85% und entsprechender Heilung vom Knochen kann das Material raus. Belasten kann ich die Hand, den Arm und alles mit vielleicht 20 - 30%, teils begründet durch die nicht komplett mögliche Drehung und Neigung.
> 
> Tippen geht schon seit Woche 4 oder 5 nach dem D-Day.  Da muss ich ja nicht das Gelenk für drehen....



Ach du meine Güte, das ist ja mal richtig langwierig .

Gibt es einen Zeitplan, bis wann das wieder alles so ist wie es soll?

Gruß


----------



## -MIK- (17. November 2010)

Leider nein, ich hör nur immer "Du musst Dir Zeit geben..." "Das dauert halt was..." "Wann genau muss man mal abwarten.." usw. Einmal bin ich ausgerastet und habe deutlich gemacht, dass wenn man keine Ahnung hat oder sich nicht den Mund verbrennen will, man einfach sagen soll "Ich weiß es nicht!".

Mittlerweile werde ich auch echt aggro, vor allem mit dem Wissen, dass es vor Frühjahr / Frühling nächsten Jahes nix geben wird mit Biken. (Meine persönliche Einschätzung)


----------



## funbiker9 (17. November 2010)

Das kann ich mir denken, daß einem solche Aussagen ziemlich auf die Nüsse gehen. Wenn die ganze Zeit nur drum herum geredet wird...nervig.

Aber wirst sehen, Frühling geht es bei dir los...im Sommer deutscher Meister und 2011 Worldcup Champion ... Sponsoring Verträge natürlich inbegriffen.

Gruß


----------



## -MIK- (18. November 2010)

LOL, genau, das wärs. Ich seh da eigentlich nur zwei Möglichkeiten. Entweder wird 2011 ein richtig geiles Jahr oder ich hab am Ende des Jahres mit dem Biken aufgehört. Wenn ich mir noch mal beim DHlen so eine Verletzung zu ziehe, dann häng ich die Reifen wohl an den Nagel.


----------



## morph027 (18. November 2010)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir noch mal beim DHlen so eine Verletzung zu ziehe, dann häng ich die Reifen wohl an den Nagel.



Never...Und das wird schon. Viel schwieriger isses, beim fahren dann den Kopf wieder frei zu bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (18. November 2010)

Oh ja, da bin ich auch noch gespannt drauf, wenn ich das erste Mal wieder vor der Rampe stehe....


----------



## OJMad (18. November 2010)

Es ist soweit!
Neue Rose Bikes sind teilweise online.
Schade, dass das Beef Cake SL wieder nur bis Größe L geht.


----------



## jonalisa (18. November 2010)

Auf meinem Fox Rp23 fehlt die Aufschrift BoostValve, was vermuten läßt, dass es sich um einen Dämpfer aus 2009 handelt.

Könnt ihr dazu etwas sagen?

Laut Katalog und Homepage müßte am Jimbo 2010 ein Dämpfer mit Boostvalve verbaut sein?!


----------



## morph027 (18. November 2010)

Jeah, anodisierte Rahmen, geil. Aber das Beef Cake sieht von der Seite mit der Front irgendwie merkwürdig aus....wie ein CC'ler mit 180er drin


----------



## funbiker9 (18. November 2010)

-MIK- schrieb:


> LOL, genau, das wärs. Ich seh da eigentlich nur zwei Möglichkeiten. Entweder wird 2011 ein richtig geiles Jahr oder ich hab am Ende des Jahres mit dem Biken aufgehört. Wenn ich mir noch mal beim DHlen so eine Verletzung zu ziehe, dann häng ich die Reifen wohl an den Nagel.



Du hast die Verletzungen von 10Jahren mit diesem einen üblen Sturz bezahlt. Das heißt: Egal was du in den nächsten 10 Jahren Biketechnisch gesehen anstellst, du wirst Verletzungsfrei bleiben .

Einfach im Frühjahr langsam wieder anfangen und im Sommer läuft es dann ganz von selbst. 2011 wird super, du wirst schon sehen ...

...du mußt dann ja schließlich noch nach Wildbad kommen .

Gruß


----------



## Bike Fan (18. November 2010)

Finde die teuren^^ Beef Cake Modelle richtig hässlich!
Das Beef Cake 2 ist aber nicht schlecht. Das lila finde ich gut. Erinnert an das Bergamont Big Air 7.0 oder so.  Das 1 habe ich irgendwie nicht gefunden -.- 
Vom Preis finde ich fast alle Modelle gut gelungen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (18. November 2010)

Light Freerider ohne Kettenführung...das kann ich ja kaum glauben. Beim Enduro mag das ja noch in Ordnung sein...aber bei einem Freerider nicht.


----------



## Bike Fan (18. November 2010)

Kann man eigentlich sein Bike noch konfigurieren ?? 
Habe es noch nicht gefunden. 
Hoffe das Beef Cake 1 wird nachgereicht


----------



## jonalisa (18. November 2010)

Ich finde es gut, dass Rose endlich auf die Anfragen reagiert hat.
Die neuen Kettenstreben sollten es ermoeglichen jede x-beliebige Kettenfuehrung zu montieren, allerdings verstehe ich nicht warum man das Tretlager 1 cm herunter gesetzt hat?!
Wie bereits geschrieben hat sich ja beim Uncle 8 nicht viel geaendert.

Hat jemand eine Idee zu meinem Daempfer?


----------



## Bike Fan (18. November 2010)

Vielleicht mal anrufen , oder Dämpfer vorbei bringen.
Wenn du ein Händler in der nähe hast , der sich nen bissl danmit auskennt, einfachmal anfragen.


----------



## Deleted138492 (18. November 2010)

Wenn kein BV draufsteht, ist keins drin, ergo 09er Dämpfer ODER OEM-Version, was aber unwahrscheinlich ist. Da wurde bestimmt einfach ein 09er Dämpfer vergebaut, der noch übrig war. Da das BV eh keinen großen Unterschied macht, würde ich nicht großartig auf Umtausch pochen, falls du darauf aus bist.


----------



## Suicyclist (19. November 2010)

morph027 schrieb:


> Jeah, anodisierte Rahmen, geil. Aber das Beef Cake sieht von der Seite mit der Front irgendwie merkwürdig aus....wie ein CC'ler mit 180er drin



In der Seitenansicht sieht es auch so aus, als würden sie die Hammerschmidt in Verbindung mit 'nem Longcage verbauen -schaut seltsam aus!


----------



## -MIK- (19. November 2010)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Du hast die Verletzungen von 10Jahren mit diesem einen üblen Sturz bezahlt. Das heißt: Egal was du in den nächsten 10 Jahren Biketechnisch gesehen anstellst, du wirst Verletzungsfrei bleiben .
> 
> Einfach im Frühjahr langsam wieder anfangen und im Sommer läuft es dann ganz von selbst. 2011 wird super, du wirst schon sehen ...
> 
> ...



Jaah, genau, hab im Voraus bezahlt.  Im Moment vegetier ich einfach vor mich hin, meine Form ist dahin, der Trainingsstand verpufft, echt ey, hab grad wieder so einen Tiefpunkt erreicht.

@Rosebikes: Schon lustig was YT-Industries so auslöst, alle Modelle sind günstiger als im Vorjahr.


----------



## morph027 (19. November 2010)

-MIK- schrieb:


> @Rosebikes: Schon lustig was YT-Industries so auslöst, alle Modelle sind günstiger als im Vorjahr.



Naja, ich denke nicht, dass die großen Player sich da sehr beeindrucken lassen. Wenn man mal den YT Thread querliest, sind die Wartezeiten ähnlich, das ganze aber bei weitaus weniger Bikes...Die haben sich zwar ein kleines aber feines Stück vom Kuchen geschnappt. Das neue Enduro von denen sieht auch heiß aus. Nur die Lackierung ist immer bissl Kiddi-Style.


----------



## -MIK- (19. November 2010)

Naja, Canyon hat seine Preise dieses Jahr 200 - 300 Euro gesenkt. Denke schon, dass da YT einen Einfluß drauf hat. Find das aber auch richtig so, vielleicht geht dann den ganzen großen Global Playern ala Giant, Speci, Trek (!!), etc ein Lichtlein auf. Wenn ich mir den Preissprung der Treks vom letzten zu diesem Modelljahr anschaue.... Pfui sag ich da nur!


----------



## Raesfeld (19. November 2010)

So, mal ein bisschen Bildmaterial von meinem gestrigen Besuch in der Biketown.

































So, dass sollte doch erstmal langen! Das BC Light hatten sie leider noch nicht da. Das ist für den Großteil der Leute hier mit Sicherheit das interessanteste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OJMad (19. November 2010)

So. Hab soeben das Uncle Jimbo 4 2011 in Weiß-Lavagrau bestellt.
Gefällt mir irgendwie besser als der anodisierte Rahmen.
Allerdings hat das Ausstellungsstück ja schon nen Kratzer 

Beef Cake 6 SL hätte mich auch interessiert.
Aber leider bei 193 cm und SL 94 mal wieder seeeehr grenzwertig für Touren geeignet.


----------



## Raesfeld (19. November 2010)

Der Kratzer kommt daher, dass alle Ausstellungsstücke schon einiges hinter sich haben. Vom Fotoshooting über diverse Biketests bis hin zu ersten Bikeparkbesuchen.
Mir gefallen die lackierten auch besser als die anodisierten Rahmen.


----------



## OJMad (19. November 2010)

naja. In Watte will ichs ja auch nicht packen....egal
Laut Rose-Mitarbeiter sollten nun auch Standardkettenführungen wie die E13 montiert werden können.
Zwar stört mich das "sollten" in der Aussage, aber wir werden sehen


----------



## nachtradler (19. November 2010)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Jaah, genau, hab im Voraus bezahlt.  Im Moment vegetier ich einfach vor mich hin, meine Form ist dahin, der Trainingsstand verpufft, echt ey, hab grad wieder so einen Tiefpunkt erreicht.



Hey, das geht vorbei. Mich hat vor über 10 Jahren ein Mercedes überrollt. Hat fast 8 Jahre gedauert bis ich endlich mehr wie ne gute Stunde mit dem CC fahren konnte. Wollte schon nicht mehr daran glauben. Und seit einem guten Jahr habe ich mein Jimbo. Fahre Sachen runter, die hätte ich mir nicht träumen lassen. Naja, zwischenzeitlich eine Gehirnerschütterung, Strecksehnenabriss am kleinen Finger (da ging ich sogar 6 Wochen laufen, igitt), ein paar Prellungen. Aber es geht weiter. Mal schauen wie lange noch (mit über 51). Deshalb laß nur ja den Kopf nicht hängen.
Ride on, crash and learn.


----------



## funbiker9 (19. November 2010)

nachtradler schrieb:


> Hey, das geht vorbei. Mich hat vor über 10 Jahren ein Mercedes überrollt. Hat fast 8 Jahre gedauert bis ich endlich mehr wie ne gute Stunde mit dem CC fahren konnte. Wollte schon nicht mehr daran glauben. Und seit einem guten Jahr habe ich mein Jimbo. Fahre Sachen runter, die hätte ich mir nicht träumen lassen. Naja, zwischenzeitlich eine Gehirnerschütterung, Strecksehnenabriss am kleinen Finger (da ging ich sogar 6 Wochen laufen, igitt), ein paar Prellungen. Aber es geht weiter. Mal schauen wie lange noch (mit über 51). Deshalb laß nur ja den Kopf nicht hängen.
> Ride on, crash and learn.



Ach du Schei$$e...


@Rose

die neuen Jimbo's gefallen mir echt gut


----------



## Eksduro (19. November 2010)

...vor allem die x0 kurbel kann mal richtig viel...muss ich auch als shimano liebhaber mal sagen...


----------



## morph027 (19. November 2010)

Aber warum zum Heck 3x10?


----------



## OJMad (19. November 2010)

Weils hipp ist


----------



## morph027 (19. November 2010)

Ich dachte trendy ist 2x10...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OJMad (19. November 2010)

eben! das ist trendy 

Ist doch egal
10-fach ist jetzt eben Standard.
Warum auch nicht...Die selben Diskussionen gabs auch von 7 auf 8 auf 9...


----------



## morph027 (19. November 2010)

Naja, ist klar...aber ich dachte, die Herstellerpolitik zielt voll auf 2x10 ab und nicht 3x10...Naja...gerade am Enduro bleibt sowieso kein 3er KB drauf


----------



## euer (19. November 2010)

Sind die Ritzel und Kette dann überhaupt noch haltbar Schon bei meiner 9-Fach halten die nicht mehr wirklich lange.


----------



## Deleted138492 (19. November 2010)

Wieso sollten sie es denn bitte nicht sein?


----------



## euer (19. November 2010)

Werden die Ritzelpakete immer dicker oder die Ritzel immer dünner? Wenn die Ritzel dünner werden, dann halten die auch nicht mehr so lang,


----------



## Deleted138492 (19. November 2010)

Die Kassettenbreite bleibt gleich, die Ritzel werden dünner, genau wie die Kette. 10-fach ist doch nix neues und hat sich bei den RRern auch schon bewährt. Dort hört man nix von erhöhtem Verschleiss im Vergleich zu 9-fach. Beim Wechsel von 8 auf 9-fach war das Geschrei anfangs auch groß, trotzdem halten die Teile genau so lange, wenn nicht dank neuer Legierungen noch länger, als/wie zuvor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morph027 (19. November 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> 10-fach ist doch nix neues und hat sich bei den RRern auch schon bewährt. Dort hört man nix von erhöhtem Verschleiss im Vergleich zu 9-fach



Naja, die fahren aber halt auch net im Schlamm


----------



## euer (19. November 2010)

Ich wollts gerade sagen, bei mir in der Gegend ist es z.B. extrem sandig. Das frisst die Klamotten einfach auf


----------



## Deleted138492 (19. November 2010)

Da hilft regelmäßiges Putzen .

Ich bezweifle stark, dass es zwischen 9- und 10-fach große Unterschiede im Verschleiss gibt, egal unter welchen Bedingungen.

btw:



morph027 schrieb:


> Naja, die fahren aber halt auch net im Schlamm



Die sind mit 9-fach ebenfalls auf der Straße gefahren. Merkste was?


----------



## Suicyclist (19. November 2010)

Bike Fan schrieb:


> Kann man eigentlich sein Bike noch konfigurieren ??
> Habe es noch nicht gefunden.



Konfigurator wird laut Rose noch nachträglich in die HP integriert!


----------



## Raesfeld (19. November 2010)

Außerdem: Wer sein Bike richtig konfigurieren will, der ruft an. (dann ist die Auswahl erheblich größer als die vorgeschlagenen Teile )

Ich werde im Laufe der nächsten Woche wohl nochmal in die Biketown fahren... wenn dort ein BC Light stehen sollte, wird es von allen Seiten abgelichtet.


----------



## jonalisa (20. November 2010)

Haben das Uncle Jimbo, das Granite Chief und das Beef Cake eigentlich andere Einbaulängen beim Dämpfer?


----------



## OJMad (20. November 2010)

Bin jetzt noch am Überlegen ob vielleicht doch ein BF SL gehen würde. Was meint ihr? Macht es recht wenig Sinn dort einen längeren Vorbau so um 80mm rein zu bauen? Zum wirklichentourenfahren, denke ich eben , dass mir ds Oberohr ein wenig zu kurz sein wird. Die Schrittlänge soll ja mit 94cm laut Homepage noch OK sein. Allerdings bin ich 193. Laut Hompage ist es bis 190cm empfohlen. Da dies jedoch das Ende der Fahnenstange ist, wird man damit wohl auch sehr gedrungen sitzen.
Manmanman. Ich liebe es wenn ich mich nicht entscheiden kann.


----------



## cyclo-dude (20. November 2010)

hallo leute,
was ich mal fragen wollte, ich habs bilsang noch nirgends gelesen aber auch nicht gesucht, geht die 9fach nabe für die z10fach kassette? sollte ja wenn sie gleich breit sind oder?
ich nehme an das die haltbarkeit sich nicht groß verändert, vermutlich wurden die materialien oder die fertigung angepasst und so größere verschleißfestigkeit trotz weniger fleisch gewährleistet.

achso und ich wollte mal fragen, es fahren doch so viele von euch 2 fach vorne oder? läuft die kette nicht wegen des kleinen Q faktors da arg schräg von groß auf klein? ich finde das passt nichtmehr so schön zusammen wie bei einer shimano kurbel.

wiegt der rahmen von dem BC SL eigentlich so viel wie der vom 09er jimbo? seh ich das richtig?


----------



## Deleted138492 (20. November 2010)

@ jonalisa: Das BC hat 222mm, das UJ 216, das GC weiß ich nicht.

@ cyclo-dude: Ja, die Kassetten sind gleich breit.
Da bei 2-fach das große KB in der Mitte platziert ist, gibts keine Probleme bei groß/groß, jedenfalls nicht mehr als bei 3-fach. Ich fahre schon seit Jahren bergauf vorne 2. KB/hinten groß und habe keine Probleme damit.


----------



## cyclo-dude (21. November 2010)

das hast du falsch verstanden,
ich meine wenn du vorne das mittlere blatt fährst, sprich bei dir das große, und hinten dann das kleine, dann läuft die kette schon recht schräg oder?
also ich meine das du bei der XT kurbel vorne mitte hinten alles fahren kannst. jetzt bei der afterburner würd ich vielleicht die 2 oder 3 kleinsten ritzel schon fast als zu schräg betrachten, oder vertuhe ich mich da?
muss wohl gleich nochmal nachsehen lol


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raesfeld (21. November 2010)

Ich fahre die Afterburner auf 2-fach umgebaut und habe mit der Kettenlinie keine Probleme. Sie ist auf den kleinen Ritzeln sogar noch besser als auf den großen.
Das kleinste Ritzel braucht man ja sowieso nur in Extremfällen.


----------



## Eisbein (21. November 2010)

für mich stellt sich glei nur die frage, ein 2011er Grantie chief oder ein 2010er uncle jimbo.

Ich finds schade, dass das neue 1er jimbo mit einer domain daher kommt, das ist ein k.o. punkt für mich.
Aber andererseits tu ich mich auch schwer mit gut 90kg eine sektor zu nehmen, weil ich nicht sicher bin ob sie von der steifigkeit her passt für hochalpines gelände...

achja, einfach das jimbo 2 2011 zu nehmen fällt raus, weil geld...

gehts noch jemanden so?


----------



## Deleted138492 (21. November 2010)

@ cyclodude: Die Afterburner habe ich ja auch auf 2-fach umgebaut und da liefen hinten alle Ritzel problemlos, genau wie bei der RF Respond am Hanzz. Wieso denn auch nicht? Da das KB mittig platziert ist, ist der Schräglauf der Kette nicht sonderlich dramatisch.


----------



## ka1saa (21. November 2010)

wollte mal trotz anhaltender inkompetenz gewisser internetanbieter endlich mitteilen, dass die dreist-eigenplattenbau-kefü wunderprächtig funktioniert (s. fotoalbum)! kann man ja nicht ahnen, dass die das inet auch nach wochen noch nicht wieder hinbekommen *grummel*...
naja, zurück zum wichtigen:
seit der kefü keine chainsucks im dh mehr, auch kein kettengeklapper, schaltet 1a,leichtgängig und man hört sie nur bei ebenem untergrund, schon bei kies geht das geräusch völlig unter. würd sie nur noch bei langen 'flachen' touren abmachen, also nicht . werd wohl noch ne plastikplatte statt der unterlegscheiben als abstandhalter zur grundplatte säbeln, ansonsten ist das ding die finale version .

grüße vom handy -.- ...


----------



## W.K. (21. November 2010)

Hallo Rose Fahrer,

falls jemand von euch ein neues Spielzeug sucht, ich verkaufe da gerade mein Beef Cake 

Schaut einfach mal nach und wenns euch gefallt dann schreibt mir...

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=325791


----------



## -MIK- (22. November 2010)

nachtradler schrieb:


> Hey, das geht vorbei. Mich hat vor über 10 Jahren ein Mercedes überrollt. Hat fast 8 Jahre gedauert bis ich endlich mehr wie ne gute Stunde mit dem CC fahren konnte. Wollte schon nicht mehr daran glauben. Und seit einem guten Jahr habe ich mein Jimbo. Fahre Sachen runter, die hätte ich mir nicht träumen lassen. Naja, zwischenzeitlich eine Gehirnerschütterung, Strecksehnenabriss am kleinen Finger (da ging ich sogar 6 Wochen laufen, igitt), ein paar Prellungen. Aber es geht weiter. Mal schauen wie lange noch (mit über 51). Deshalb laß nur ja den Kopf nicht hängen.
> Ride on, crash and learn.



Alter Verwalter, da zieh ich aber mal meinen Hut... Meine Stopuhr fängt neu an zu laufen, wenn das Blech aus der Fote raus is. Dann gibbet keine Ausreden mehr vom Physio.


----------



## morph027 (23. November 2010)

http://www.bikeradar.com/news/article/rose-custom-paintjobs-and-beef-cake-sl-first-look-28482


----------



## Bacara (23. November 2010)

Geil!
Bloß wieso keine Kefü?


----------



## Bike Fan (23. November 2010)

Tja.. da fehlt echt nur die Kefü. 
Mich würde das Gewicht interesieren .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morph027 (23. November 2010)

BikeRadar schrieb:
			
		

> It's essentially a slimmed down version of the standard Beef Cake, weighing at an incredibly light  bearing in mind that it's designed for downhill/freeride use and has 180mm of travel  *15kg*, or around 33lb.



Sagt die Seite


----------



## funbiker9 (24. November 2010)

@MüsLee

ich hab das Hanzz jetzt mal live gesehen. Muß echt zugeben, dass es schon eine richtig geile Kiste ist. Gefällt mir deutlich besser, als die aktuellen Rose Freerider.


----------



## trigger666 (24. November 2010)

Ich bin froh, das ich ein 09 Uncle Jimbo habe. Die 10er und 11er Modelle hauen mich nicht um. Weder von der Austattung noch vom Farbdesign.


----------



## trigger666 (26. November 2010)

Im Rose Rider 2011 Location - Abstimmungs Thread geht es im Moment nicht weiter. Eine Tendenz zum Park und Termin besteht. Lasst uns jetzt die Aktion festmachen. Dann kann jeder von uns planen und ROSE kann ebenfalls informiert werden.


----------



## Eksduro (26. November 2010)

jop....


bin ich auch für...(siehe letzter eintrag im betreffenden thread)

gegenstimmen?


----------



## Raesfeld (26. November 2010)

Ich habe heute beim Rose Herbstschlussverkauf zugeschlagen...

Neben diversen Klamotten gabs auch was fürs Bike.
Hier mal der aktuelle Stand meines Freeride Uncle Jimbos. Neu sind der Lenker und die 203er Scheibe am Hinterrad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (26. November 2010)

...schönes Bike. Wie breit ist dein Lenker denn?

203mm Scheibe am Hinterrad nachzurüsten, ist bei der Elixir völlig unnötig. Soviel kann man gar nicht Bremsen, daß die an ihre Grenzen kommt.


----------



## jonalisa (26. November 2010)

Schaut aus, als ob der Lenker 740 mm breit wäre?!

Schaden können die großen Scheiben sicher nicht, hier in den Alpen gibts auch Abfahrten mit 2000 Hm und mehr!


----------



## soso79 (26. November 2010)

moin moin,

sagt mal, hat einer von euch schon mal nenn beef cake mit der 160er gefahren oder zufällig nen bild ?

lg


----------



## Deleted138492 (26. November 2010)

Gegenfrage: Was wäre denn der Sinn davon?


----------



## soso79 (26. November 2010)

müs lee 

keine gegenfragen erlaubt 

hab halt nen rahmen und wenn du meine bikes betrachtest auch schon eins mit 180er forke usw. würds halt bissl tourentauglicher haben wollen...


----------



## Raesfeld (26. November 2010)

Ähm, übrigens... wenn man das Bike auf dem Kopf stehen hat und die Beläge ausgebaut hat, sollte man auf keinen Fall die Bremse ziehen! Ich Volldepp habs gestern aus Versehen gemacht. Jetzt ist der Druckpunkt voll zum vergessen. Ich werde morgen sofort entlüften und hoffen, dass es dann wieder geht.

Der Lenker ist 740 mm breit. (mehr geht nicht, weil dann die Bremsleitung des Hinterrads zu kurz wird)

Und was den Sinn einer 200er Scheibe am Hinterrad angeht...  Frag mal mein Bremsverhalten  Ich hoffe, dass mir dann nicht mehr so oft die Beläge wegrauchen. Ich muss nur einen Tag in den Bikepark und die Beläge sind total überhitzt und verglast. Tja, am Bremsverhalten muss ich wirklich noch feilen. Aber das wird noch!


----------



## funbiker9 (26. November 2010)

Raesfeld schrieb:


> Ähm, übrigens... wenn man das Bike auf dem Kopf stehen hat und die Beläge ausgebaut hat, sollte man auf keinen Fall die Bremse ziehen! Ich Volldepp habs gestern aus Versehen gemacht. Jetzt ist der Druckpunkt voll zum vergessen. Ich werde morgen sofort entlüften und hoffen, dass es dann wieder geht.
> 
> Der Lenker ist 740 mm breit. (mehr geht nicht, weil dann die Bremsleitung des Hinterrads zu kurz wird)
> 
> Und was den Sinn einer 200er Scheibe am Hinterrad angeht...  Frag mal mein Bremsverhalten  Ich hoffe, dass mir dann nicht mehr so oft die Beläge wegrauchen. Ich muss nur einen Tag in den Bikepark und die Beläge sind total überhitzt und verglast. Tja, am Bremsverhalten muss ich wirklich noch feilen. Aber das wird noch!



Bei mir wird es mit einem 71cm Lenker schon knapp. Allerdings bei mir ist es die vordere Bremsleitung, welche recht kurz ist.

Dann hätte die Bremse eh entlüftet werden müssen. Denn was soll in einem geschlossenen System passieren, wenn es auf dem Kopf steht. Genau, nichts. In deinem Fall, hätte man halt die Beläge zurück drücken müssen und gut.

Gruß


----------



## Raesfeld (26. November 2010)

Naja, Beläge zurückdrücken ist klar. Trotzdem ist die Bremsleistung erstmal futsch gegangen 
Bin mich gerade schon am belesen, wie man die Elixiers entlüftet


----------



## funbiker9 (26. November 2010)

Nicht lesen...gucken:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6mg6NbIjmOM"]YouTube        - Avid_Juicy7_Bleed[/nomedia]


...da ist es sehr gut dargestellt. Bei der Elixir ist es genau gleich.


----------



## morph027 (26. November 2010)

Hast ein Bleedkit? Bei Fragen, her damit...ich mach das mittlerweile nebenbei  (Juicy und Elixir-Training). Nachdem meine DIY-Nippel bei der Elixir-R nicht mehr richtig dicht passten, hab ich jetzt das hier und das fluppt super. DOT gibts 250ml im ATU für 6,99 EUR.

Elixir-Video nachgereicht: http://www.pinkbike.com/news/tech-tuesday-bleeding-avid-brakes-2010.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raesfeld (26. November 2010)

Hab alles parat. Ein Bleeding Kit von Formula (passt auch bei Avid) und DOT 5.1 von Volkswagen  Was kann da noch schiefgehen?


----------



## Deleted138492 (26. November 2010)

Ja. Zum Falschmachen reicht wenig, zum Richtigmachen noch weniger:

1. DOT aus der Dose in die Spritze ziehen, ein wenig liegen lassen, damit sich auch die letzte Luft löst und die Luft rausdrücken.
2. Druckpunktverstellung ganz rausdrehen, Hebelweite auch.
3. Erst unten, dann oben die Spritze ansetzen.
4. Oben ziehen, unten drücken, leichten Unterdruck mit der oberen Spritze erzeugen, dazu Hebel hin und wieder ziehen, Leitungen abklopfen.
5. Unten lösen, oben ein wenig draufdrücken, DOT muss überlaufen, Schraube drauf. Oben abschrauben, DOT auffüllen, bis es überläuft, Schraube drauf, fertig.

@ soso79: Da würde ich eher eine 170er Lyrik einbauen, alles andere ergibt wohl einen zu steilen Lenkwinkel.


----------



## Raesfeld (26. November 2010)

Ok liebe Leute, dass soll jetzt nicht ausarten! Danke für die Erklärungen!
Wie gefällt euch eigentlich das BC Lite ?
Ich bin ja richtig angetan von den 2011er Modellen.


----------



## Deleted138492 (26. November 2010)

Schaut schon gut aus, allerdings fehlt, wie schon gesagt, die Kefü (grade gesehen, es ist doch die roseeigene Kefü dabei) sowie ein Bash. Das dritte KB hätte man sich auch sparen können, aber es soll ja eher ein Enduro mit 180mm sein. Bloß schade, dass das FR jetzt auch weiß/purpur ist, das Orange gefällt mir viel besser. Der Preis für das 6er ist auch mehr als fair. Der Konkurrenzkampf YT macht sich bemerkbar, Canyon hat auch schon die Preise gesenkt.

btw: Ist schon mal jemandem der sehr gute Preis des Beef Cake DH 2 aufgefallen? Bis auf die Domain durchaus anständige Ausstattung!


----------



## OJMad (27. November 2010)

Tja. Das BC 6 SL hats mir auch angetan.
Deshalb ...

Liefertermin 17.1.2011 
Denk auch drüber nach auf 2 fach mit Bash und Kefü umrüsten zu lassen.

Hoffe mal das Ding ist mir nicht zu klein.
We will see...

Edit: Jetzt wo du es sagst... Kettenführung ist ja dabei. Muss neu sein. Ist mir bisher zumindest nicht in der Beschreibung aufgefallen. Auf dem Bild vom 8er ist sie ja auch nicht zu sehen.


----------



## Raesfeld (27. November 2010)

Bin gerade mit dem Entlüften fertig geworden.
Aus der hinteren Bremse hab ich 3ml Luft rausgeholt und aus der vorderen immerhin 1,5ml.
Der Druckpunkt ist jetzt unglaublich hart und definiert... hätt ich nie gedacht.
Jetzt kommen auch beide Bremsen nach genau 1,5cm Hebelweg.  Herrlich!


----------



## jonalisa (29. November 2010)

Bin am Überlegen eine Grundplatte für eine Kettenführung zu basteln.

Habe folgende Stoffe zur Auswahl:

- Aluminium 2mm
- Plexiglas 3mm
- Plexiglas 4mm

Was schlägt ihr vor?

Welcher Stoff ist am geeignetsten?


----------



## ka1saa (29. November 2010)

jonalisa schrieb:


> Bin am Überlegen eine Grundplatte für eine Kettenführung zu basteln.
> 
> Habe folgende Stoffe zur Auswahl:
> 
> ...


hab 2,5mm alu, hält prima. die platte sollte nicht zu dick sein, sonst schleift sie/die schrauben am kleinsten kettenblatt.


----------



## Lars-1 (29. November 2010)

Hallo Leute,

ich suche den Gabelkonus vom FSA Gravity SX Pro Steuersatz aus dem 2010er Uncle Jimbo (semiintegriert) für eine tapered Gabel.

Weiß jemand von euch wo man den bekommen kann bzw. hat jemand den vielleicht übrig ?

Rose hat den leider nicht einzeln da...

Grüße,

Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morph027 (29. November 2010)

Schreib mal bike-components oder HiBike an, die können auf Anfrage eigentlich die meisten Kleinteile besorgen....


----------



## jonalisa (29. November 2010)

ka1saa schrieb:


> hab 2,5mm alu, hält prima. die platte sollte nicht zu dick sein, sonst schleift sie/die schrauben am kleinsten kettenblatt.


 
Glaubst du eine 3mm Platte ist bereits zu dick?
2,5mm habe ich leider nicht zu bieten in meinem Keller!


----------



## Sealer (29. November 2010)

hab mal ne kurze Frage, was denkt ihr könnte man für ein 2009er Uncle Jimbo 6 denn noch ungefähr verlangen.
Gekauft wurde es im Januar 2010 und wegen Zeitmangel und Verletzung wurde es recht wenig gefahren. Ansonsten Umbau auf 2-fach und Kefü, aber Teile sind noch da und somit Rückbau problemlos möglich.

Und da ich demnächst das Geld für nen neuen Laptop gut gebrauchen könnte und es für 2010 zeitlich wohl auch nicht besser aussieht und mir mein Handgelenk immer noch Probleme macht, bin ich am überlegen es (schweren Herzens) zu verkaufen, falls ich nicht zu viel Verlust machen würde.


----------



## Bueck (29. November 2010)

jonalisa schrieb:


> Glaubst du eine 3mm Platte ist bereits zu dick?
> 2,5mm habe ich leider nicht zu bieten in meinem Keller!



Tip: für dickere Platten gibts ne tolle Erfindung - Senkkopfschrauben.
      hab bei mir ne 8mm Platte verbaut - mit versenkten Schrauben.
      Da streift nix - und nie mehr Kettenklemmer - da die Platte eine 
      mords Fase hat welche die Kette immer wieder zurück auf´s       Kettenblatt rutschen lässt


----------



## ka1saa (30. November 2010)

3mm gehn auch noch dicke! Hatte bloß nichts anderes, gleiches 'problem' . Meinte nur so generell, weiß nicht, wie haltbar plexi in der stärke ist. Ist dafür wahrscheins leichter zu bearbeiten. Schablone mit kommentar, was noch weg muss, findest ja bei mir im fotoalbum, modifizierungen immer erwünscht . Senkkopf ist natürlich fein, wenn man das gut hinbekommt, nur bei meinen 2,5mm lohnts nicht recht und ich hatte fast nur probleme mit chainsucks, die sind komplett behoben .
Ach ja, welche rolle nimmst [email protected]?


----------



## fragile (30. November 2010)

So Guten allen hier,
bin zwar nicht der aktivste Forum-Verfolger, stell mich aber hier dennoch mal eben vor, da ich mich seit vergangenem Freitag ebenfalls als Rose-Bike-Besitzer betiteln darf.
Hab mir das Granite Chief 6 von 2010 zugelegt und werde mich bei technischen Problem, die hoffentlich nicht so schnell auftreten werden, hier melden.
Komme aus dem Kreis Borken, also wenn mal einer aus der Umgebung Lust hat ne Runde zu drehen, ruhig melden.
Bis dahin - und so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jonalisa (30. November 2010)

Habe noch zwei Rollen bei mir zu Hause rumliegen.

Eine von der Heim 3 und die andere sieht jener der Stinger verdammt ähnlich.

Bastle wahrscheinlich zuerst eine Schablone um dann endgültig zu entscheiden.


----------



## ka1saa (30. November 2010)

jonalisa schrieb:


> Bastle wahrscheinlich zuerst eine Schablone um dann endgültig zu entscheiden.


hat sich bei mir auch bewährt, erstmal schön aus pappe ^^... da hab ich dann noch alles schleifende abgeschnitten und fertig.


----------



## eFMx (30. November 2010)

@ alle Kefübastler:
3,5 mm passt auch, aber nur mit Senkkopfschrauben.

Präsentiere bald meine Lösung.


----------



## Bueck (30. November 2010)

eFMx schrieb:


> @ alle Kefübastler:
> 3,5 mm passt auch, aber nur mit Senkkopfschrauben.
> 
> Präsentiere bald meine Lösung.



Bastelwastel - in Arbeit 
a´la Leichtville 
Gewicht ca. 80g (ohne schrauben)
Material Alu70../Tecamid6


----------



## trigger666 (2. Dezember 2010)

der winter ist da!

biken wird zur einer herausforderung.


----------



## funbiker9 (2. Dezember 2010)

trigger666 schrieb:


> der winter ist da!
> 
> biken wird zur einer herausforderung.



So ist recht ...schmutzig muß es sein. Und mit den Reifen hast du auf Schnee mehr als genug Grip.


----------



## Deleted138492 (2. Dezember 2010)

Na, hoffentlich hat er keine Gooey Gluey Mischung. Die wird bei diesen Temperaturen steinhart, wie ich soeben feststellen musste.


----------



## trigger666 (2. Dezember 2010)

keine Gooey Gluey Mischung, sondern die Freeride Version mit Triple Nano


----------



## funbiker9 (2. Dezember 2010)

Mit Luftdruck kann man bei Schnee und Matsch aber sehr viel machen. Der MM Freeride 26x2,5 kann man da gut und gerne mit 1,7-1,8 Bar Druck fahren.


----------



## Deleted138492 (2. Dezember 2010)

Latürnich, leider nutzt das auf nassen/schneebedeckten Wurzeln und Steinen nicht viel. Hier zählt die Gummimischung.

btw: Ich spiele ernsthaft mit dem Gedanken, die Megavalanche aus Spaß an der Freude mitzufahren. Will sich mir jemand anschließen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morph027 (2. Dezember 2010)

Wenn die GG-Mischung schön hartgefroren ist, brechen wohl gern mal auch Stollen raus, vorsicht.


----------



## Deleted138492 (2. Dezember 2010)

Ist mir bewusst, deshalb werde ich auch noch diesen Abend die Swampthings aufziehen. Heute Mittag allerdings wollte ich mich nur aufs Rad schwingen, ich war dank Prüfungsstress seit fast einer Woche nicht mehr unterwegs...


----------



## funbiker9 (2. Dezember 2010)

Na gerade auf Wurzeln und Steinen bringt der Luftdruck riesen Vorteile du Held. Mischung natürlich auch...ab -5 Grad soll die GG Mischung nicht mehr gut funktionieren. Aber ein bisschen rutschen verfeinert nur die Fahrkunst *grins*

Megavalanche...oh ja das habe ich mir auch schon überlegt. Aber es ist einfach zu weit weg...*snief*. Wäre der richtige Spielplatz für das Froggy....


----------



## morph027 (2. Dezember 2010)

Versuch mich zur Zeit mit meinen 2,4er Ardents durch den Schnee zu wühlen. Dank der breiten Singletrack fällt der schön breit aus und gibt dadurch gut Grip. Die Stollen könnten etwas höher sein, aber das "Schneefahrgefühl" macht ja den Reiz aus.

Mega wär schon cool, aber doch nen Haufen Aufwand, um dann um die letzten Plätze zu fahren


----------



## Deleted138492 (2. Dezember 2010)

Nö, eben nicht . Der Luftdruck ist nur auf Waldboden relevant, wo sich die Karkasse dem Boden anpassen muss. Auf Steinen, Wurzeln etc. allerdings wird die Gummimischung vorrangig, die Stollenform und -größe ist hier relativ egal, weil die sich den Gegebenheiten nicht genügend anpassen können.

btw: Ob ich letzter werde, ist doch egal. Ich möchte nur mal dabei sein .


----------



## funbiker9 (2. Dezember 2010)

Bin letztes Jahr sogar mit dem Nobby Nic durch den Schnee gefahren, selbst das ging erstaunlich gut. Hauptsache Grobstollig....

Bei -13 Grad ist mir nur die Lyrik eingefroren und wurde sehr sehr schwergängig. Auch die  Fox 36 Van ging bei den Temperaturen nicht mehr so recht...aber wer braucht schon Federweg im Winter? *tsss*


----------



## funbiker9 (2. Dezember 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Nö, eben nicht . Der Luftdruck ist nur auf Waldboden relevant, wo sich die Karkasse dem Boden anpassen muss. Auf Steinen, Wurzeln etc. allerdings wird die Gummimischung vorrangig, die Stollenform und -größe ist hier relativ egal, weil die sich den Gegebenheiten nicht genügend anpassen können.
> 
> btw: Ob ich letzter werde, ist doch egal. Ich möchte nur mal dabei sein .



Dann fahr mal mit 3,5 Bar über nasse schräge Wurzeln...mal sehen ob du danach noch der gleichen Meinung bist 

Megavalanche ...aber lezter wollte ich nicht werden. Ein bisschen Ehrgeiz würde mich da schon nach 'vorne' treiben.


----------



## Raesfeld (2. Dezember 2010)

Das die Lyrik extrem hart wird ist mir auch jetzt bei -6° schon aufgefallen.
Hätte nicht gedacht, dass sich die Temperaturen so spürbar auf die Viskosität des Öls auswirken. Bei der Reba hab ich das im letzten Winter nicht so deutlich gespürt.


----------



## morph027 (2. Dezember 2010)

Doch, hatte das bei meiner Revelation auch schon. Beim Dämpfer hab ich dafür endlich mal eine Druckstufe  Der DHX Air taugt wirklich nicht zuviel...

Aber der Winter geht ja noch ein Stück, also einfach dünneres Öl oder noch besser temperaturbeständigeres Öl einfüllen und gut is.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (2. Dezember 2010)

Na gut, lassen wir die Reifendiskussion. Ist eh Glaubenssache ^^.

Wenn du scharf auf die Megavalanche bist, mach doch mit. Ist doch scheisssegal, ob man erster oder letzter wird .


----------



## funbiker9 (2. Dezember 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Na gut, lassen wir die Reifendiskussion. Ist eh Glaubenssache ^^.
> 
> Wenn du scharf auf die Megavalanche bist, mach doch mit. Ist doch scheisssegal, ob man erster oder letzter wird .



Ich hab jetzt schon für fast nichts mehr Zeit und nächstes Jahr wird es noch schlimmer.
Wenn es nur 300km zur Megavalanche wären, wäre ich glatt dabei. Dann geht der Spaß ja auch noch ein paar Tage und danach wird man Urlaub brauchen . Aber reizen tut es mich doch....


----------



## morph027 (2. Dezember 2010)

So isses...Platzierung ist mir wurscht, ich fahr da auch ohne Startnummer runter...geht ja um die Strecke  Naja, rennt ja nicht weg, dann halt später.


----------



## funbiker9 (2. Dezember 2010)

Platzierung wäre mir auch nicht so wichtig...aber mein bestes ( was auch immer das ist ) würde ich trotzdem geben.


----------



## euer (2. Dezember 2010)

Nochmal eine Frage zu den Reifen: Hat jemand mal die "Rubber Queen" in 2,4" beim Chief montiert? Passt das? Ich will endlich den Nobby loswerden, der ist eine gewaltige Spaßbremse


----------



## Deleted138492 (2. Dezember 2010)

Wenn ein NN 2.4 passt, geht auch ein Conti 2.4 rein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trigger666 (3. Dezember 2010)

megavalanche ist bei uns ebenfalls ein thema. wird aber erst in 2012 klappen.


----------



## funbiker9 (3. Dezember 2010)

Sind irgendwie ein paar lustige Eindrücke...

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s3EpBhZ0KBw"]YouTube        - MEGAVALANCHE 2010 Alpe DÂ´Huez[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rNMJpnvl_gA&feature=related"]YouTube        - Megavalanche Final 2010 - Alpe d'Huez, 11.07.10[/nomedia]


----------



## ka1saa (4. Dezember 2010)

yeah, internet again, hat ja nur nen monat gedauert, danke, internetprovider! hab jetzt meine dealextreme-china-funzel (hab ich schon erwähnt, dass ich blind bin ^^), jetzt muss ich mal noch bisl das kabel verlängern, dann gehts mitm jimbo auf den nacht(schnee)trail ...


----------



## Teddy112 (4. Dezember 2010)

Servus,

Rose hat auf der HP mal gerade beim neuen Jimbo und Grantie Chief die Preisschraube um 200 bis 300 Euro angezogen.
Schade eigentlich jetzt muss ich wieder neu überlegen 

Gruß


----------



## OJMad (4. Dezember 2010)

wäre mir neu.

Das 2010er jimbo 6 entspricht ja z.B. eigentlich dem 4er 2011 Modell.


----------



## Teddy112 (4. Dezember 2010)

is aber so.
Vor zwei Tagen standen da noch andere Preise
Gruß


----------



## OJMad (4. Dezember 2010)

oha. OK
Ich nehm alles zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil.


----------



## Deleted138492 (4. Dezember 2010)

Verwechselst du da nicht was? Ich bin mir sehr sicher, dass das 6er Jimbo mit HS von Anfang an 3000 Kröten gekostet hat.


----------



## funbiker9 (4. Dezember 2010)

Rose schafft es noch immer nicht ihre Homepage zu richten. Teils falsche Bilder zu den Rädern, teils schlechte Bilder, teils Bilder welche nur zur hälfte angezeigt werden und eine Lupenfunktion o. Vergrößerungsfunktion sucht man auch vergeblich.

Für einen Onlineshop, schon ein starkes Stück.

Da kann sich Rose mal von Canyon eine riesen Scheibe abschneiden.


----------



## OJMad (4. Dezember 2010)

Nein, da hat er schon recht
Das 4er kostete z.B. 2299,- das 6er 2699,-
Ganz sicher. Ich hatte nämlich das 4er schon bestellt und hab dann aufs BC 6 SL gewechselt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trigger666 (4. Dezember 2010)

wahrscheinlich habt sich rose selbst zu viel druck gemacht. alles bis zum termin x fertig zu bekommen ist halt nich einfach.


----------



## funbiker9 (4. Dezember 2010)

trigger666 schrieb:


> wahrscheinlich habt sich rose selbst zu viel druck gemacht. alles bis zum termin x fertig zu bekommen ist halt nich einfach.



Alle anderen Hersteller bei denen ich auf der Homepage war, haben es zum Termin geschafft...

Bin gerade vom Winterbiken zurück. War mit dem Jimbo unterwegs und mit Nobby Nic's . Die Lyrik hat leider recht schnell, so gut wie gar nicht mehr funktioniert...und das bei  -3Grad . Was ich dann auch noch festgestellt habe: Mir ist die Zugführung an bekannter Stelle jetzt auch gerissen ( am Steuerrohr ). Bei einer Sache bin ich mir gewiss, egal was meine nächsten Räder sind...nie wieder innen verlegte Züge.

So...Spaß hat es aber trotzdem sehr viel gemacht.

Gruß


----------



## snoopz (5. Dezember 2010)

Ich war gestern auch im Schnee unterwegs, aber meine Lyrik hat noch einigermaßen funktioniert. Natürlich nicht so fluffig wie bei 30 Grad im Schatten, aber man kann ja nicht alles haben.


----------



## Deleted138492 (5. Dezember 2010)

Da hilft dünneres Dämpfungsöl.


----------



## funbiker9 (5. Dezember 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Da hilft dünneres Dämpfungsöl.



Ich werd aber ganz bestimmt nicht wegen 2-3 Monaten das Öl tauschen. Lohnt sich nicht. 

Wie verhält es sich bei deiner Fox MüsLee?


----------



## Deleted138492 (5. Dezember 2010)

Leicht zäher, allerdings immer noch gut. Fox benutzt größere Durchflusslöcher, so dass die Kälte keinen so großen Effekt auf die Dämpfung ausüben kann.


----------



## funbiker9 (5. Dezember 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Leicht zäher, allerdings immer noch gut. Fox benutzt größere Durchflusslöcher, so dass die Kälte keinen so großen Effekt auf die Dämpfung ausüben kann.



Das ergänzt sich dann mit meinen Erfahrungen bei meinen Fox Gabeln. Irgendwo muß man den Preisunterschied ja merken .

Werd nächste Woche dann mal meinen Schaltzug + Hülle tauschen. Mal gespannt ob es gut klappt.

Gruß


----------



## funbiker9 (5. Dezember 2010)

Bin da über was gestolpert...

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/172010/


Gruß


----------



## Deleted138492 (5. Dezember 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flyingcruiser (5. Dezember 2010)

eFMx schrieb:


> Präsentiere bald meine Lösung.



wo bleibt denn nun deine lösung?


----------



## -MIK- (5. Dezember 2010)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Bin da über was gestolpert...
> 
> http://www.pinkbike.com/video/172010/
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted138492 (5. Dezember 2010)

Ja wasn?


----------



## funbiker9 (5. Dezember 2010)

Guckt es doch mal bis zu Ende. Es ist von Rose das 2011 Freeride SL, wenn ich es richtig interpretiere...

...ab 1.02 min gehts los. Ist halt ein langes intro....


----------



## Deleted138492 (5. Dezember 2010)

Da interpretierst du richtig .


----------



## funbiker9 (5. Dezember 2010)

Seht ihr ...also paßt es wunderbar hier her.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ka1saa (6. Dezember 2010)

verstehen muss man die story aber nicht, oder ^^?


----------



## -MIK- (6. Dezember 2010)

ka1saa schrieb:


> verstehen muss man die story aber nicht, oder ^^?



Das meinte ich mit  

@fun: Das war nicht böse gemeint, das Bike ist nice aber das Vid find ich komisch..


----------



## snoopz (6. Dezember 2010)

.


----------



## Deleted138492 (6. Dezember 2010)

Höchstwahrscheinlich, denn die Kettenstreben wurden für 2010 modifiziert.

Säge dir doch einfach die Stinger oder E13 DS zurecht.


----------



## Kingpin78 (6. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich finde die gezeigten 2011 Bikes optisch nicht gerade umwerfend. Ein bei vielen Modellen hydrogeformtes super schmal zulaufendes Oberrohr, einen Quersteg hinter dem PM Adapter zwischen Ketten- und Sitzstrebe (beid den Hardtail Modellen), Zuverlegung zum abgewöhnen u.a. beim Uncle Jimbo mit einer Schlaufe unter dem Trelager (wir kann man so was machen?) usw...



Sind bei euch auch einige Seiten nicht richtig anzeigbar???


Wie findet Ihr die 2011 Bikes? 



Kingpin78


----------



## snoopz (6. Dezember 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Höchstwahrscheinlich, denn die Kettenstreben wurden für 2010 modifiziert.



Ich hatte jetzt nochmal einen kompetenteren Mitarbeiter am Draht - wenn man auf zweifach umbaut, passt die Roseführung ohne Modifikationen. Da ich hier in Aachen eh das große Blatt nie brauche, kann ich stattdessen besser einen Bashguard montieren. Hab jetzt mal bestellt, in der Hoffnung nicht mehr basteln zu müssen.

Auch: Den Beitrag oben habe ich mal zurückgezogen.


----------



## herkulars (6. Dezember 2010)

> Zuverlegung zum abgewöhnen u.a. beim Uncle Jimbo mit einer Schlaufe unter dem Trelager (wir kann man so was machen?)



Ist doch kein Problem. Der Zug hängt nicht weiter raus als das große Blatt groß ist, somit setzt Du zuerst mit dem Blatt bzw. Bash auf. Und hängengeblieben ist da bei mir noch nix. Ich kann auch keine Beschädigungen erkennen.


----------



## ka1saa (6. Dezember 2010)

Kingpin78 schrieb:


> Zuverlegung zum abgewöhnen u.a. beim Uncle Jimbo mit einer Schlaufe unter dem Trelager (wir kann man so was machen?) usw...
> [...]
> Wie findet Ihr die 2011 Bikes?


Wenns Rose endlich mal schafft, anständige Bilder einzustellen, mach ich mir mal ein Bild davon. Grundsätzlich find ich die Farbgestaltung besser als 2010, ähnlich gut wie 2009. Dass das mit der Website-Gestaltung und jetzt mit den Bildern so ewig dauert, ist schon ziemlich herb (in der heutigen Zeit), war ja irgendwo absehbar, dass da mal neue Räder kommen... ach ja ich find, dass die KindShock-Stütze optisch nicht zum Jimbo passt ^^. Und die Fahrrad"übersicht" ist auf der Website absolut unübersichtlich, das war vorher um Meilen besser.
Die Zugverlegung ist schon bei den Vorgängermodellen so und macht an der Stelle keine Probleme, irgendwo muss der Umwerferzug ja auch wieder rauskommen, ohne die Rohrstabilität zu killen. Man setzt da ja auch eher selten auf, Kettenblatt sei dank ^^. (war wohl wer schneller, herkulars )


----------



## funbiker9 (6. Dezember 2010)

@Mik

...stimmt schon. Abgesehen von der letzten Minute, kann man das Video in der Pfeife rauchen. Aber technisch gesehen hat es der Fahrer definitiv drauf.

Gruß

@ka1saa

...ne die Story muß man wirklich nicht verstehen. Vor allem was das im Tunnel soll...das wissen nur die Götter.


----------



## Deleted138492 (6. Dezember 2010)

Wobei man die Serpentinen auch ohne dieses ständige Hinterradumsetzen bewältigen könnte ^^.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raesfeld (6. Dezember 2010)

Wo bliebe denn dann der Style 

Wo wir gerade von Umsetzen sprechen ^^   Wer von euch kann das denn richtig gut und kann mal einen wertvollen Tipp geben?

Viele Grüße aus dem geschmolzenen, wieder gefrorenen und jetzt spiegelglatten Raesfeld


----------



## funbiker9 (6. Dezember 2010)

Raesfeld schrieb:


> Wo bliebe denn dann der Style
> 
> Wo wir gerade von Umsetzen sprechen ^^   Wer von euch kann das denn richtig gut und kann mal einen wertvollen Tipp geben?
> 
> Viele Grüße aus dem geschmolzenen, wieder gefrorenen und jetzt spiegelglatten Raesfeld



Oh umsetzen. Ich übe das ständig, und langsam schaffe ich es in Spitzkehren in kleinen Schritten umzusetzen. 

...aber da gibt es nur einen Tip, üben bis der Arzt kommt. Mehr hilft da nicht


----------



## Deleted138492 (6. Dezember 2010)

Einigermaßen, aber bei dem Wetter setze ich das besser nicht auf dem Trail ein. Tipp: Aus der Hüfte schwingen und üben!


----------



## Raesfeld (6. Dezember 2010)

Ich habs ein bisschen geübt, nachdem der Schnee frisch gefallen war... ist unglaublich, was für einen Bremsgrip die Reifen (Schwalbe Percormance-Mischung) auf Schnee bringen können.

Quietschen eure Bremsen eigentlich auch so extrem bei dieser Kälte?
Ich muss sie alle paar Minuten kurz bei schleifender Bremse warmfahren, damit sie beim stärkeren Bremsen nicht so kreischen.


----------



## funbiker9 (6. Dezember 2010)

Oh ja...meine Bremsen schreien auch....


----------



## snoopz (6. Dezember 2010)

Die kreischenden Bremsen sind doch das geilste an der Karre. Klingeln war gestern, in 100m Entfernung kurz die Bremse antippen ist heute  Außerdem bekommt so der Hintermann mit, daß man gerade bremst und karrt einem nicht voll Stoff hinten rein.

Spaß beiseite - ist es nass oder kalt, so schreien die Bremsen ganz erbärmlich. Wenn ich ganz allein durch die Landschaft fahre, traue ich mich manchmal gar nicht, zu bremsen, weil das so laut ist -.-


----------



## Deleted138492 (6. Dezember 2010)

Ha! Meine nicht .


----------



## Raesfeld (6. Dezember 2010)

Ist das Quietschen bei euch auch mit verminderter Bremskraft und starken Vibrationen verbunden?


----------



## snoopz (6. Dezember 2010)

Auf Waldautobahntour, sprich wenn lange nicht gebremst wird, braucht es eine oder zwei Umdrehungen des Rades, bis die Scheibe wieder frei von Wasser ist. Solange ist die Bremskraft sehr schwach. Ansonsten schränkt das quietschen nicht ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ka1saa (6. Dezember 2010)

solange ich abwärtsorientiert fahr, queitsch da nichts! wenn ich dann den berg wieder bremsenlos im siff hochpedalliere, dann quietschts 2-3x beim wieder abfahren und gut is . bloß wenn ich durchnässt bei kälte durch die stadt heimwärts gurke, brauch ich echt keine klingel .


----------



## Deleted138492 (7. Dezember 2010)

Raesfeld schrieb:


> Ist das Quietschen bei euch auch mit verminderter Bremskraft und starken Vibrationen verbunden?



Das ist nix ungewöhnliches, schließlich vibrieren Scheibe und Beläge, womit Kontaktfläche verloren geht.


----------



## ka1saa (7. Dezember 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Das ist nix ungewöhnliches, schließlich vibrieren Scheibe und Beläge, womit Kontaktfläche verloren geht.


bei meiner einen ists komplett nass ziemlich giftig, ich würd mal sagen die dosierbarkeit leidet, aber die maximal-bremskraft bleibt in etwa, hab jetzt noch nicht so drauf geachtet. quasi digitale bremse, entweder 0 oder 1 xD nene, nicht ganz so krass... im ernsthaften betrieb ist das ding ja schnell wieder wasserfrei, wenn man nicht grad im bodensee radeln ist .


----------



## OJMad (7. Dezember 2010)

Habe vorhin mal den bike Workshop 2011 im Zeitschriftenladen durchgeblättert. Dort wird das Beef Cake 8 SL mit 14,3 Kilo angegeben. Meint ihr das ist realistisch? Ich hätte da mehr erwartet.
Was schätzt ihr, wird dann ungefähr das 6er wiegen?


----------



## ka1saa (7. Dezember 2010)

OJMad schrieb:


> Habe vorhin mal den bike Workshop 2011 im Zeitschriftenladen durchgeblättert. Dort wird das Beef Cake 8 SL mit 14,3 Kilo angegeben. Meint ihr das ist realistisch? Ich hätte da mehr erwartet.
> Was schätzt ihr, wird dann ungefähr das 6er wiegen?


das ist ja schon nah an meinem 8er jimbo (in größe L allerdings und mit pedalen), das wiegt um die 14kg. würd also mal sagen, dass es potentiell etwas mehr wiegt. 6er vllt. halbes kilo mehr?

edit: unterschied zwischen 6er und 8er beef cake sl sind ja laufräder, bremsen und gruppe, wobei die teile am 6er auch nicht wahnsinnig schwer sind. also so +/- um ein halbes kg rum würd ich schätzen.


----------



## Deleted138492 (7. Dezember 2010)

Durchaus realistisch bei Rahmengröße S.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OJMad (7. Dezember 2010)

die 500 Gramm sollten ja theoretisch schon beim Laufradsatz anfallen. Zumindest laut Bezeichnung sollte es so sein. Was die X0 im gegensatz zur X9 bringt weiss ich leider nicht genau. Gibt es sonst noch irgendwelche eklatanten Unterschiede?


----------



## ka1saa (8. Dezember 2010)

OJMad schrieb:


> die 500 Gramm sollten ja theoretisch schon beim Laufradsatz anfallen. Zumindest laut Bezeichnung sollte es so sein. Was die X0 im gegensatz zur X9 bringt weiss ich leider nicht genau. Gibt es sonst noch irgendwelche eklatanten Unterschiede?


also ich komm bei den laufrädern über die (grobe) bezeichnung auf der rose-hp (2000-1750, differenz: 250) und über die werte, die auf der dt swiss hp angegeben werden (differenz: 150g) definitiv nicht auf n halbes kilo... gut, was die realität spricht, ist bei laufrädern nochmal eine andere geschichte, aber weiß ja nicht, was du mit "laut bezeichnung" meinst .
bremsen wiegen am 6er so 50-100g mehr, gruppe bin ich grad zu faul rauszusuchen, aber wenn die lr-größenordnung stimmt, wirds wohl insgesamt auf grob das halbe kilo rauslaufen...


----------



## OJMad (8. Dezember 2010)

ARGH! Vergesst alles was ich sagte...
2000g gelten ja für den gesamten LRS. 
Ich werd alt


----------



## [email protected] (8. Dezember 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> ...womit Kontaktfläche verloren geht...



Und das bewirkt was? Wie war die Reibung doch gleich nochmal definiert? Zum Abi doch nochmal etwas Physik üben


----------



## Raesfeld (8. Dezember 2010)

/Klugscheiß on/

Dass Reibung und Fläche bei gleicher Normalkraft nicht voneinander abhängen ist im Modell richtig. Jedoch handelt es sich bei diesem Modell um ideal starre Körper.
Da es solche Körper nicht gibt, stellen alle Berechnungen mit diesem Modell nur Annährungen da.
Sonst könnte ja ein F1 Auto genausogut mit schmalen Reifen fahren. Da spielen einfach andere Faktoren eine Rolle, wie zum Beispiel der druckbedingte Formschluss zwischen Belag und Scheibe / Reifen und Boden.
Aber das Thema habe ich erst im nächsten Semester 

Auf jeden Fall ist bei mir die Bremsleistung proportional zur Temperatur abgefallen. Mit anderen Worten: ich kann voll Ankern und bekomme das VR auf Schnee nicht zum blocken. Auf Eis siehts dann schon wieder anders aus... 


//Klugscheiß off/


----------



## [email protected] (8. Dezember 2010)

Hmm ich will das jetzt nicht sinnlos ausweiten, aber das ist schlich und ergreifend zum Teil Unwissenheit und zum Teil alles etwas arg durcheinander geworfen. Wenn schon Klugscheißmodus dann bitte aber mit dem entsprechenden Fachwissen.

Sicherlich hängt die effektive Reibwirkung auch von der Eigenstabilität der verwendeten Marterialien ab. Aber speziell bei Sintermetall Belägen und Stahlscheiben sind wir bei einer Normscheibe und selbst bei den meisten Ashimas noch in einem Bereich wo das ganze keine Rolle spielt, da sowohl Belag als auch Scheibe den Kräften standhalten. Auch eine Verformung dieser beiden Reibpartner ist bei dieser zugegebner Maßen lächerlichen Belastung im promille Bereich anzusiedeln.

Auf Grund dessen können wir uns bestimmt darauf einigen wieder zur Grundformel zurückzukehren 

Das Beispiel mit dem Formel1 ist schlecht bis garnicht geeignet. Hier sind die beiden Reibpartner nun ganz andere und ja in diesem Fall muss man den idealen Wert für die Reifenbreite irgendwo in der Mitte suchen. Aber nur falls es wirklich von Interesse ist, war die Reifenbreite und innere Stabilität auch in den 90er Jahren schon ausreichend und es wurden nahezu gleiche Verzögerungswerte erziehlt. 

Das die Verzögerung sich mit der Temperatur verändert liegt nun schlicht und einfach daran das sich der Reibwert des Belages unter Temperatur verändert. Wobei mir eine derartige Verschlechterung noch nie untergekommen ist und mit Sicherheit nicht den Regelfall dartstellt. Alle Bremsen die ich fahre, bringen auch bei -6°C noch genug Kraft für einen Stoppie, selbst auf Teer, auf. Das sind sowohl Mineralöl als auch DOT5 gefüllte Bremsen(Juicy, Louise, Saint, The One)

Und um dieses Thema mit einem praktischen Beispiel zu beenden. Wären die aktuell von den Bremsenherstellern eingesetzten Beläge nicht im Stande die Bremskräfte aufzunehmen, müßte man ja eine aktuelle Formula oder auch Avid Bremse mit einer alten Magura Scheibe auf Höchstleistung tunen können, da diese noch viel mehr Material bietet.


----------



## Deleted138492 (8. Dezember 2010)

Physik habe ich keine mehr, ist also fürs Abi irrelevant .

Wie erklärt es sich dann, dass mit Quietschen, ergo Vibrationen, oft auch Bremskraft verloren geht?


----------



## [email protected] (8. Dezember 2010)

Die Antwort möchte ich dir schuldig bleiben, da das jetzt auch von meiner Seite mehr raten oder deuten als wissen wäre.
Ich kann mir aber gut vorstellen, das viele Leute in dem Moment wo es bitterlich qietscht einfach nicht mehr so fest in die Bremse greifen.

Meine Saint jammert wenn sie heiß ist auch ganz erbärmlich, aber an Bremskraft verliert sie dabei eben nicht.

Kann man immer wieder gut in Willingen auf der langen Teerabfahrt zum Lift provozieren.


----------



## Raesfeld (8. Dezember 2010)

Hm, das Klugscheißbeispiel mit dem Reifen kam von meinem Mechanik-Prof... tja, niemand ist perfekt 

Das mit dem Quietschen und den Vibrationen die Bremsleistung abnimmt könnte ich mir so erklären:
Thema Haftreibung>Gleitreibung
Die Bremse packt zu und hält die Scheibe fest. Große Haftreibung entsteht. Die maximale Haftreibung wird schließlich überschritten und geht sprungartig in Gleitreibung über. Das passiert dann etwa 50x pro Sekunde. Durch diese ruckartigen Übergänge zwischen den Reibungsphasen entstehen die Vibrationen und das tiefe Dröhnen.
Warum die Bremsleistung leidet? Keine Ahnung, aber ich kann mir vorstellen, dass eine kontinuierliche Gleitreibung effektiver ist als ein sprunghafter Wechsel zwischen den verschiedenen Reibphasen.

Ich bin auf Tuneman´s Ausführungen dazu gespannt. Aber sei nicht zu hart zu mir, bin erst im ersten Semester


----------



## [email protected] (8. Dezember 2010)

Ach Schmarn drüber  

Ich glaube ich hab das Beispiel mit den Reifen auch in der Uni zum ersten mal gehört  Fand es da aber auch schon blöd 

Das es, wenn es qietsch, mit zunehmender Handkraft immer stärker wird, ist bei mir auch so... aber wie gesagt, auf die Schnelle fällt mir nicht viel dazu ein.

Deine Theorie mit dem Übergang der Reibphasen klingt plausibel, wobei ich anzweifel das es jemals zu Haftreibung kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raesfeld (8. Dezember 2010)

Bei der Haftreibung gehen mir auch die Argumente aus 
Hörte sich aber ganz cool an 







Tragt ihr eigentlich eure Fullface Helme, wenn ihr bei diesen Temperaturen einen Nightride macht? Ich mache das einfach weils so schön warm ist, habe aber noch nie einen anderen mit FFH gesehen.


----------



## [email protected] (8. Dezember 2010)

Einen FFH trage ich zur Feierabendrunde oder auch Nightride nie. Ich fahre  je nach Temperatur mit so einer schicken dünnen Mütze unter dem Helm  , oder wenn es wirklich scheiß kalt ist mit normalem Helm (Giro Xen) und einem Balaclava.

Wollte gerade sagen mit einem FFH gucken einen die Leute arg komisch an, aber das ist mit dem Balaclava auch nicht groß anders 

Was auch super cool klingt: Die Vibrationen induzieren Wellen in die Bremsflüssigkeit. Diese bilden dort Resonanzen, die sich wiederum gegenseitig auslöschen, oder aber dem Geberzylinder am Griff entgegenwirken und somit die effektiv am Kolben wirkende Kraft reduzieren... Durch die jeweils unterschiedlich langen Bremsleitungen an den Bikes tritt das ganze je nach Resonanz mal auf oder eben auch nicht...    Ich weiß Ich weiß viel mehr als cool klingen steckt da wohl nicht als Wahrheit drin


----------



## herkulars (8. Dezember 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Physik habe ich keine mehr, ist also fürs Abi irrelevant .



Oh Gott!! Was soll bloß jemals aus Dir werden?


----------



## Raesfeld (8. Dezember 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Was auch super cool klingt: Die Vibrationen induzieren Wellen in die Bremsflüssigkeit. Diese bilden dort Resonanzen, die sich wiederum gegenseitig auslöschen, oder aber dem Geberzylinder am Griff entgegenwirken und somit die effektiv am Kolben wirkende Kraft reduzieren... Durch die jeweils unterschiedlich langen Bremsleitungen an den Bikes tritt das ganze je nach Resonanz mal auf oder eben auch nicht...    Ich weiß Ich weiß viel mehr als cool klingen steckt da wohl nicht als Wahrheit drin



Schreit quasi nach einem Nobelpreis!!!


----------



## [email protected] (8. Dezember 2010)

Nobelpreis ist gut, gibt ne Menge Kohle 

Und wenn Obama den für den Weltfrieden bekommt, habe ich den für diese These schon zig mal verdient... 

@ Müs Lee 
Nun bin ich schwer enttäusch. Physik abgewählt und das bei deinem Basteldrang... komisch komisch...
Abi ohne Physik sollte verboten werden


----------



## Deleted138492 (8. Dezember 2010)

Hier läuft das ganz anders als bei euch, da ist nix mit abwählen. Hier gibts die Sektionen A bis G. Fokus auf

Sprachen
Mathe/Physik/Chemie/Info
Bio/Chemie/Physik
Ökonomie/Mathe/Buchhaltung
Künste aller Art/Kunstgeschichte
Musik und dessen Ausübung/Geschichte
Ökonomie/Soziologie(/Buchhaltung) <- hier sitze ich

Hätte ich bessere Rechenfähigkeiten, säße ich jetzt auf der 3. Sektion (C), interessant ist diese Sektion sehr. Aber wenn ich sehe, wie viel meine Schwester dort fürs Abi lernen musste, bin ich froh, auf G zu sein (obwohl man da nicht weniger Material durchkauen muss).


----------



## [email protected] (8. Dezember 2010)

Ein Traum euer System

B wäre Super gewesen, aber ich mußte "damals" eine Sprache mit dabei haben.


----------



## Deleted138492 (8. Dezember 2010)

Sprachen sind immer mit dabei. Englisch, Deutsch, Französisch, auf A noch eine dazu (Spanisch oder Italienisch nach Wahl), dazu kann man als Optionsfach noch eine weitere Sprache wählen (ich mache zum Glück Fotographie). Lediglich auf B und C darf man im Abiturjahr eine Sprache weglassen, die meisten wählen natürlich Französisch ab.

Dein Traum wird leider von unserer "Bildungs"ministerin in Grund und Boden reformiert. Kompetenzsystem (Inkompetenzsystem hätte es eher getroffen) schimpft sich die neue Scheissse, von der ich glücklicherweise nicht mehr betroffen sein werde. Damit wird das allgemeine Niveau noch weiter sinken, denn man muss nix mehr können, sondern nur sich angestrengen, wofür es dann Punkte gibt .


----------



## der_dino (8. Dezember 2010)

ich schmeiss mich einfach mal dazwischen und lenke zum thema zurück 

habt Ihr das auch beim uncle jimbo das man beim einfedern vom Hinterbau
die Züge klappern hört(im Oberrohr)? finde das total nervig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (8. Dezember 2010)

Ja ist bei mir auch so... man kann den Zug etwas "spannen" indem man ihn vorn am Steuerrohr etwas rauszieht und einen Kabelbinder dranmacht. Funktioniert bei mir ganz gut, wobei ich daraus das selbe gelernt habe wie Stefan Stark schonmal gesagt hat. Innen verlegte Züge können nix besser, das meiste schlechter. Nur sie sehen eben besser aus 

Müs Lee kann dir ein Lied davon singen wieviel Spaß das Wechseln macht 

Schickes Bike... Die roten Eloxparts sehen nett aus. Wenn die Trigger nur nicht so sau teuer wären


----------



## Deleted138492 (8. Dezember 2010)

Bau mal die Gabel aus und sieh nach, ob ein Loch im Steuerrohr ist, das zum Oberrohr hin geht. Da kannst du ein wenig Schaumstoff reinstopfen.


----------



## ka1saa (8. Dezember 2010)

der_dino schrieb:


> ich schmeiss mich einfach mal dazwischen und lenke zum thema zurück
> 
> habt Ihr das auch beim uncle jimbo das man beim einfedern vom Hinterbau
> die Züge klappern hört(im Oberrohr)? finde das total nervig...


schickes rad. bei mir klappert nichts, müs lees tipp sollte helfen, da ist auch serienmäßig eigentlich schaumstoff drinne, vllt. verrutscht oder nicht an der richtigen stelle angebracht.
ach ja, innen verlegte züge können nicht verdrecken und man bleibt nicht dran hängen !


----------



## -MIK- (9. Dezember 2010)

ka1saa schrieb:


> ach ja, innen verlegte züge können nicht verdrecken und man bleibt nicht dran hängen !



Da investier ich lieber etwas mehr Pflege und hab Ruhe. Am Zug hängen geblieben bin ich noch nie.


----------



## Deleted138492 (9. Dezember 2010)

20cm des weißen Goldes und die gesamte hiesige Infrastruktur bricht zusammen . Ich werde heute eine schöne Tour durch verschneite Landschaften und vorbei an verweifelnden Autofahrern machen . Hat noch einer das Glück?


----------



## -MIK- (9. Dezember 2010)

Alter suchst Du Streit???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (9. Dezember 2010)

Klar, wieso auch nicht? Heute habe ich schließlich genug Zeit dazu .


----------



## -MIK- (9. Dezember 2010)

Boyah, bissu fies...


----------



## ka1saa (9. Dezember 2010)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Da investier ich lieber etwas mehr Pflege und hab Ruhe. Am Zug hängen geblieben bin ich noch nie.


hehe, so waren die beispiele gemeint, dass man die sinnhaftigkeit auch ja versteht . naja, ich fluch erst, wenn ich probleme mit bekomm, bis dahin find ichs ... nicht unbedingt sinnvollst, aber schön .
schnee hattes hier schon letzte woche dick gehabt , leider genau die woche, in der ich hausschneedienst hatte . naja, shit happens ^^.


----------



## euer (9. Dezember 2010)

Letztens ist mir das Rad umgefallen und der Lenker ist umgeschlagen, nun darf ich Hinten auch die Bremsleitung austauschen. Ist an der Einführung am Steuerrohr direkt umgeknickt
Ich glaub die neue Leitung verleg ich auch außen, damit sowas nicht wieder passiert.
Neue Reifen hab ich leider noch nicht, im Moment sind die Rubber Queens gar nicht so einfach zu bekommen und es scheint wohl so als ob es eine überarbeitete Version geben wird :-/


----------



## Deleted138492 (9. Dezember 2010)

Wenn man die Leitung vernünftig ablängt, passiert das nicht.

Die RQ wird in der Tat gerade überarbeitet. Eine Alternative wäre zB der Ardent, wenn die Chose pressiert.


----------



## funbiker9 (10. Dezember 2010)

Zughülle tauschen...was für eine riesen Scheissssse: 






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Deleted138492 (10. Dezember 2010)

Hehehe . Hast du genug Bier kaltgestellt?


----------



## funbiker9 (10. Dezember 2010)

Ich glaube da hätte Bier nicht mehr gereicht. Da hätte man dann schon Sinneserweiternde Mittel gebraucht


----------



## euer (10. Dezember 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Wenn man die Leitung vernünftig ablängt, passiert das nicht.
> 
> Die RQ wird in der Tat gerade überarbeitet. Eine Alternative wäre zB der Ardent, wenn die Chose pressiert.



Tjo, dafür kann ich ja nichts, die Leitung hab ich nicht abgelängt, sondern Rose.
Die neue Bremsleitung wird wohl mit Kabelbindern auf dem Rahmen befestigt

Eine Überlegung ist der Ardent bestimmt wert, aber eigentlich wollte ich wieder Conti fahren. Bis jetzt war ich mit den Reifen von denen sehr zufrieden, hab noch drei MK in 2.0 auf Lager, könnte davon ja welche nehmen


----------



## OJMad (10. Dezember 2010)

Oha. Na da kommt ja was auch mich zu, wenns bei mir dann mal so weit sein sollte.
Das hat Canyon dann schon etwas eleganter gelöst.
Dort gehen die Züge erst seitlich ins Unterrohr.
War allerdings auch ein ganz schönes Gefrickel die zu tauschen.

Wie sieht das ganze eigentlich im Steuerrohr aus?
Wie kommen sie Züge am Gabelschaft vorbei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (10. Dezember 2010)

OJMad schrieb:


> Oha. Na da kommt ja was auch mich zu, wenns bei mir dann mal so weit sein sollte.
> Das hat Canyon dann schon etwas eleganter gelöst.
> Dort gehen die Züge erst seitlich ins Unterrohr.
> War allerdings auch ein ganz schönes Gefrickel die zu tauschen.
> ...



Die Züge gehen links und rechts an der Gabel vorbei. Die berühren den Gabelschaft nicht. Das finde ich zumindest mal recht gut gelöst.


----------



## morph027 (10. Dezember 2010)

Außer hier


----------



## funbiker9 (10. Dezember 2010)

morph027 schrieb:


> Außer hier



Ja das kenne ich schon. Gar nicht toll...aber so wie es aussieht eine absolute Ausnahme. Hab bei mir heute extra gründlich den Gabelschaft angeschaut, da ist rein gar nichts an Abrieb zu sehen.


----------



## eFMx (10. Dezember 2010)

Nachdem die Stinger-Kettenführung & die Rosekettenführung nicht meinen Vorstellungen entsprachen, habe ich mich an einer selbstgebauten Kettenführung versucht.

Angefangen bei einem Pappmodell, einem Prototyp aus Blech hin zu einem Ausdruck der schon fast der finalen Version entsprach & schließlich dem Endergebnis folgt nun eine kleine Fotostory:




Vorlage - Papierausdruck - Blechprototyp - Endergebnis




3mm Stahl, mit Pulverlack beschichtet, 2x Senkkopfschrauben, Langloch, Rolle von Stinger Tensioner E-Type




Erstmontage




...passt.




22er passt leider nicht so gut wie...




das 36er Blatt













Funktioniert bisher sehr zufriedenstellend, führt auch auf dem 22er recht gut. Ich hoffe der Rahmen wird bei den nächsten Touren etwas weniger beschädigt.
Vor dem Dauertest schrecke ich - dank der momentanen Temperaturen - etwas zurück. Aber das Frühjahr kommt bestimmt.

Ach & wer Interesse hat:







Kritik & Anregung erwünscht!

MfG eFMx


----------



## Raesfeld (10. Dezember 2010)

Übrigens ist der Grip auf angetautem Eis äußerst schlecht. Durfte es gestern Nacht insgesamt 8 mal auf 23km am eigenen Leib spüren


----------



## ka1saa (11. Dezember 2010)

eFMx schrieb:


> Kritik & Anregung erwünscht!


Sehr hübsch ! Der Zipfel Metall über dem in Fahrtrichtung vorderen Loch bringt aber keinen Stabilitätsgewinn, wenn du also schon nur 2 löcher hast, kannst da auch noch sparen .


----------



## Lars-1 (11. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin jetzt auch glücklicher Uncle Jimbo Besitzer. 

Bilder werden reinstellen, wenn alles fertig ist 

Ich habe allerdings eine Frage:

Wie montiert man die Kefü (von Rose) ? Klingt doof, aber irgendwie scheinen mir die Schrauben einen zu kleinen Durchmesser für die ISCG Aufnahme zu haben. Hat Rose da falsche Schrauben mitgegeben, oder mache ich was falsch ? 

Grüße,

Lars


----------



## snoopz (11. Dezember 2010)

Die mitgelieferten Schrauben haben auch nicht die richtige Gewindesteigung. Mein Uncle Jimbo kam mit montierten Schrauben in der ICSG-Aufnahme, da habe ich einfach die Unterlegscheiben raus und die Kettenführung reingemacht.


----------



## herkulars (11. Dezember 2010)

Raesfeld schrieb:


> Übrigens ist der Grip auf angetautem Eis äußerst schlecht. Durfte es gestern Nacht insgesamt 8 mal auf 23km am eigenen Leib spüren



Flache Lernkurve, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raesfeld (11. Dezember 2010)

Ja  

Aber zum Ende hin wurde ich immer besser in der Sturzprävention


----------



## trigger666 (11. Dezember 2010)

Technische Frage:
Rock Shox Reverb eher mit 380er oder 420er Länge nehmen?

Danke für´s Feedback im Voraus.


----------



## Raesfeld (11. Dezember 2010)

Wenn du eine eher knappe Rahmengröße fährst (Uncle Jimbo mit M bei 182cm, wie bei mir) dann würde ich die längere nehmen, weil sonst die "Tourenposition" schon arg grenzwertig ist.


----------



## trigger666 (11. Dezember 2010)

ich fahre meinen onkel in "L"


----------



## Raesfeld (11. Dezember 2010)

Das spielt ja keine Rolle. Es kommt auf das Verhältnis von deiner Körpergröße (Schrittlänge) zur Rahmengröße an. Wenn du also an die 190cm gehst, dann würde ich sie auch in 420mm nehmen.


----------



## trigger666 (11. Dezember 2010)

bei einer körpergröße von 182cm bin ich wahrscheinlich genau zwischen 380 und 420. schwierig, schwierig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (11. Dezember 2010)

Dann besser eine Nummer länger wählen, die Stütze lässt sich ja weit reinschieben.


----------



## trigger666 (11. Dezember 2010)

danke für eure ratschläge. ich werde dann die längere ordern.


----------



## Bueck (11. Dezember 2010)

Raesfeld schrieb:


> Die Liste ist echt viel zu lang für einen Post. Aber ich versuchs mal
> 
> Du brauchst:
> 
> ...


=> und ne längere Schraube


----------



## Raesfeld (11. Dezember 2010)

Bäm! Die hab ich ja voll vergessen!  Lag daran, dass ich sie zusammen mit der Hülse bekommen habe und sie daher nicht extra kaufen musste.

Hast du den Umbau auch gemacht, oder woher weißt du das?
Kann die Aktion übrigens immernoch weiterempfehlen!!! Hält prima und macht keinerlei Probleme ^^


----------



## Bueck (11. Dezember 2010)

Umbau RP23 von Gleitlager auf Nadellager:
spricht superfein an ... 
[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/797247]
	
 

 

 [/URL]


----------



## Deleted138492 (11. Dezember 2010)

Tut das Tschimbo doch eh schon .


----------



## Bueck (11. Dezember 2010)

Umbau Kettenführung OHNE Rolle 
Gleitbahn mit 45mm Radius - tiptop schaltbar (2-fach)
kein Dreckproblem da Führung "hinter" dem Reifen sitzt.
Schont das Schaltwerk da die Kette fast in der hälfte der freien Länge nochmal aufliegt - Kette schwingt weniger auf - ab (3.Bild)
Geräusch hält sich in Grenzen durch großen Radius - mal schauen was der Langzeittest im Frühjahr sagt.


----------



## Bueck (11. Dezember 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Tut das Tschimbo doch eh schon .



...dann hab ich jetzt ein Tschimbo-Plus


----------



## Raesfeld (11. Dezember 2010)

Was für ein Matierial verwendest du denn?
Könnte mir bei so einer Gleitlösung ganz gut etwas mit teflon vorstellen. Oder alternativ einen sehr harten Duroplast, um den Verschleiß niedrig zu halten.


----------



## Bueck (11. Dezember 2010)

Raesfeld schrieb:


> Was für ein Matierial verwendest du denn?
> Könnte mir bei so einer Gleitlösung ganz gut etwas mit teflon vorstellen. Oder alternativ einen sehr harten Duroplast, um den Verschleiß niedrig zu halten.


Material Bügel: Alu60*
           Gleitbahn: Tecamid6 (war grad übrig ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raesfeld (11. Dezember 2010)

Gute Materialwahl. Dieses Tecamid 6 klingt ja nach einem optilalen Werkstoff für Gleitlagerungen. Aber wieso hat man sowas mal eben so "über" ?


----------



## ka1saa (12. Dezember 2010)

Bueck schrieb:


> Umbau RP23 von Gleitlager auf Nadellager:
> spricht superfein an ...


 genau dadran hab ich vor paar tagen gedacht , bringts das auch in der praxis (dann will ich das nämlich auch xD)? (kosten-) aufwand?

@kefü: leichtville lässt grüßen, sieht echt gut aus ! find rollen-kefüs irgendwie rein gedanklich von der reibung und vom abrieb her praktikabler, aber das ist natürlich mal wirklich minimalistisch und praktisch.


----------



## -MIK- (14. Dezember 2010)

Bueck schrieb:


> Umbau RP23 von Gleitlager auf Nadellager:
> spricht superfein an ...
> [url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/797247]
> 
> ...



Kann ich die Bezugsquelle für die Nadellager bekommen? Welche Größe brauchts denn da?

Und noch eine Frage, produzierst Du die Kettenführung?


----------



## Lars-1 (16. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe ein Problem.

Wie soll ich meine Rose Kefü montieren ?

Rose hat mir jetzt 2 verschiedene Schrauben Typen geschickt, einmal Senkkopf und einmal Flachkopf, aber beide ragen relativ weit raus, sodass meine Kurbel daran schleift.

Wie habt ihr das Problem gelöst ?

Grüße,

Lars


----------



## ka1saa (16. Dezember 2010)

bei meiner selbstbau-kefü-platte hab ich die schraubenköpfe ein stück abgeschliffen. ich verwende auch keine unterlegscheiben an der iscg05-aufnahme. andere selbstbauer haben senkkopfschrauben in kombination mit entsprechenden platten, in die die schrauben auch versenkt werden können, verwendet.


----------



## snoopz (17. Dezember 2010)

Bei meiner Rose-KeFü hat auch eine Schraube geschleift. Ich habe die einfach reihum vertauscht, bis es gepasst hat. Werde wohl die Schrauben noch was abschleifen, wenn ich mal wieder einen Montageständer habe und was sehen kann.


----------



## Bike Fan (17. Dezember 2010)

Habt ihr euch mal die Preise vom jimbo 1 angeschaut. 
Also das von 2010 , sehr verlockend


----------



## ka1saa (17. Dezember 2010)

Bike Fan schrieb:


> Habt ihr euch mal die Preise vom jimbo 1 angeschaut.
> Also das von 2010 , sehr verlockend


ja doch, die 2010er-preise sind jetzt sehr schön anzusehen , zumindest, solange einem rahmengröße M passt. wenn ich mich recht an die restpreise von den 2009er-rädern erinner, wird der preis da auch nicht mehr nennenswert sinken. wenn ich noch keins hätte, würd ich jetzt wohl zuschlagen (naja, ich bräucht L ^^).


----------



## Lars-1 (18. Dezember 2010)

Mein neues Uncle Jimbo 













Mehr Fotos in meinem Album: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/36023

Partlist:

 Rahmen: Uncle Jimbo (sepia-brown/pearl-white)
      Dämpfer: Fox Float RP23 2011 (Uncle Jimbo Setup)
    Gabel: Fox Van R 2010 Tapered                      
Steuersatz: FSA Gravity SX Pro 
Laufradsatz: Tune ZTR Flow auf BOR Naben 
Reifen: Schwalbe Muddy Marry 2.5 / Schwalbe Fat Albert 2.4
Zahnkranz: Shimano Deore XT
Umwerfer: Shimano SLX
  Schaltwerk: Shimano Saint 
  Schalthebel: Shimano Deore XT
  Bremsen: Avid Elixir CR 2011
Kurbel: Shimano SLX 2fach 
Kettenführung: Rose 2fach Chainguide
Sattelstütze: Kindshock i950
Sattel: Fizik Gobi XM
Lenker: Syncros FR 740 mm 
Vorbau: Syncros AM Stem

Gewicht: 15,2 Kg

Grüße,

Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ka1saa (18. Dezember 2010)

Lars-1 schrieb:


> Mein neues Uncle Jimbo


 viel spaß! hats mit der kefü also auch noch geklappt.


----------



## Lars-1 (18. Dezember 2010)

Danke !

Ja, die Kefü musste ich etwas bearbeiten, damit die Schrauben auch versenkt werden können.


----------



## Deleted138492 (18. Dezember 2010)

Dann bearbeite sie auch noch so, dass sie anständig führt, sonst hat das Teil den Zweck verfehlt.


----------



## Lars-1 (18. Dezember 2010)

Mal schauen, vielleicht reicht die Spannung ja aus...

Ich muss erstmal richtig Fahren, um das zu testen.


----------



## funbiker9 (18. Dezember 2010)

@Lars-1

...schönes Jimbo. Viel Spaß damit


----------



## herkulars (18. Dezember 2010)

@Lars Schickes Jimbo! 
Aber Müs Lee hat recht, die Führung muss weiter hoch. So hat die keinen Dampf. Anständigen Namen haste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cyclo-dude (19. Dezember 2010)

wo hier so viel von kettenführungen gequakt wird:
hat sich mal jemand die von bionicon angeschaut?
die ist im passenden Thread im Bionicon forum auch zahlreich nachgebaut worden.

ich hab die selber auch mal ganz billig gebastelt, und ich denke das die garnicht so schlecht ist.
kostet nichts,wiegt nichts, ist super leise, keinen spürbaren wiederstand und 3 fach schaltbar.
verschleiß wird hier das einzige problem sein, aber einmal im jahr nen neues stück schlauch an die kettenstrebe strapen, das kann man wohl machen. finde ich jedenfalls hochinterissant.


----------



## Raesfeld (19. Dezember 2010)

Hey, wird bei euch auch die Meldung angezeigt, dass man mindestens 50â¬ Bestellwert haben muss, wenn man den 10â¬ Adventsgutschein einlÃ¶sen will?


----------



## ka1saa (19. Dezember 2010)

cyclo-dude schrieb:


> hat sich mal jemand die von bionicon angeschaut?


falls meine dreist mal probleme machen sollte, bastel ich auch sowas.


----------



## Wirbel_75 (21. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

ich melde mich hiermit zum ersten mal bei Euch an.
Habe letzte Woche am 15. telefonisch bei Rose das
Jabba Wood 2 Modell 2010 bestellt und heute die 
Nachricht bekommen, dass es versendet wird, somit
dann hoffentlich noch zu Weihnachten ankommt.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Raesfeld (21. Dezember 2010)

Viel Erfolg!
Bis wo hin muss denn geliefert werden? 
Wenns nicht am Rand der Welt ist, könnte es wirklich noch klappen. 
Die Straßenverhältnisse könnten sich aber kontraproduktiv auswirken 

Das Jabba Wood ist auf jeden Fall ein gelungenes Tourenbike


----------



## Wirbel_75 (22. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

ich wohne in Nordost-Niedersachsen, zur Zeit ist hier alles spiegelglatt.

Ich hoffe auch, dass ich mit dem Jabba Wood eine gute Wahl getroffen habe.
Ich komme vom RR und habe eigentlich etwas zum Ausgleich im Winter gesucht.
Mit kleinem Budget (<750 Euro) angefangen zu suchen, dann stundenlang (oder
waren es Tage) hier im Forum Beiträge und Meinungen gelesen, Ausstattungen
verglichen, gefühlte 1000 Beiträge zum Thema "Fully oder Hardtail" gelesen, diverse
Händler in der näheren Umgebung auf der Suche nach Auslaufmodellen besucht
und mich dann letztendlich für das Jabba Wood entschieden. Nachdem ich dann
noch einige "Extras" (wie Dämpfer RP 23, Schalthebel, -werk und Umwerfer in XT)
bestellt habe, hat sich mein eigentliches Budget verdoppelt.

Ich melde mich wieder, wenn es da ist und ich den ersten Eindruck schildern kann.


----------



## morph027 (22. Dezember 2010)

Wirbel_75 schrieb:


> ...hat sich mein eigentliches Budget verdoppelt...



Wirst du aber nicht bereuen. Erstens machts mehr Spass, mit ordentlich fluppender Technik unterwegs zu sein und es macht keinen Spass, nach einem Jahr den ganzen Krempel zu tauschen, weils runtergefahren ist.


----------



## Nachor (22. Dezember 2010)

-MIK- schrieb:


>



Kennt einer den Song  in dem Pinbike Video ?


----------



## tommyboy (22. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne meinen Fuhrpark mit etwas Stabilerem erweitern und bin auf das Beef Cake FR 6 SL gestossen. Irgendwie hat es mir das Teil angetan.

Das Problem ist, dass ich noch nie drauf gesessen habe! Von der Geo passt es mir augenscheinlich schon. Ich hatte mal das Vergnügen mit einem Canyon Torque. Da lag ich mit meinem Bauchgefühl auch richtig. Als ich drauf sass...perfekt.

Ich bin 170cm und denke, dass es in M die richtige Grösse hätte.

Wie habt ihr das gemacht? Seid ihr alle nach Bocholt gefahren, um zur Probe zu sitzen? Bei Freunden oder jemandem aus dem Forum getestet?

Freue mich über Tipps.

Danke und Gruss,
  Tommaso


----------



## ka1saa (22. Dezember 2010)

wenn du es nicht weit nach bocholt hast, würd ich da hinfahren bzw. wenn du jemanden in der nähe mit nem beef cake kennst... bei mir ging das nicht, ich hab dann mal mit den größentabellen und per telefonberatung entschieden, welche größe ich nehm, aber ich war mir von der ausstattung her auch sehr sicher, was für ein rad ich will. wenn man sich unsicher ist und nicht nen haufen geld verblasen will, kann man sich glaub auch ein testrad gegen ne leihgebühr zuschicken lassen, die man dann bei nem tatsächlichen kauf angerechnet bekommt, hab das zumindest irgendwie so in erinnerung.

edit: oh da steht ja ein ort bei dir, bzw. 2... hm, nah zu rose ist anders, schade.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raesfeld (22. Dezember 2010)

Ein Besuch in der Biketown lohnt sich schon, nur leider nicht wenn man dazu 800km fahren muss. Falls du geschäftlich oder privat zufällig demnächst richtung Norden kommst, würde ich das aber mal in Betracht ziehen.


----------



## OJMad (22. Dezember 2010)

Ein Herr an der Rose-Hotline hat mir versichert, dass man 30 Tage uneingeschränktes Rückgaberecht hat, solange das Rad keine Dellen, Steinschläge o.ä. hat. Auf die Frage, dass das bike zu der Jahreszeit(soll ca Mitte Januar kommen) ja auch recht schmutzig werden kann, meinte er nur " kann man ja waschen"

Bei mir könnte es sein, dass L schon recht grenzwertig ist.
Aber nach dieser Aussage hab ichs dann einfach bestellt.


----------



## ka1saa (22. Dezember 2010)

OJMad schrieb:


> Bei mir könnte es sein, dass L schon recht grenzwertig ist.
> Aber nach dieser Aussage hab ichs dann einfach bestellt.


grenzwertig in richtung zu klein? ist bei mir ähnlich, je nach schwerpunkt der fahreinstellung kann man ja dann kleiner für mehr bergab und größer für ausgedehnte touren wählen, bin mit dem L aber auch auf touren zufrieden. ein riser-bar leistet da auch bei dem kleineren rahmen noch abhilfe.


----------



## tommyboy (23. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

vielen Dank für den Tip mit dem Leihen.
Das werde ich nochmals telefonisch erfragen. Bei Canyon ist es bspw. so, dass man das Rad zurückschicken kann...und 20% verliert! Unsexy.

Bocholt ist halt schon sehr weit. Einfach mal hochdüsen, um auf einem Rad zu sitzen ist overkill. Aber es gibt scheinbar andere Möglichkeiten.

Danke und Gruss,
 Tommaso



ka1saa schrieb:


> wenn du es nicht weit nach bocholt hast, würd ich da hinfahren bzw. wenn du jemanden in der nähe mit nem beef cake kennst... bei mir ging das nicht, ich hab dann mal mit den größentabellen und per telefonberatung entschieden, welche größe ich nehm, aber ich war mir von der ausstattung her auch sehr sicher, was für ein rad ich will. wenn man sich unsicher ist und nicht nen haufen geld verblasen will, kann man sich glaub auch ein testrad gegen ne leihgebühr zuschicken lassen, die man dann bei nem tatsächlichen kauf angerechnet bekommt, hab das zumindest irgendwie so in erinnerung.
> 
> edit: oh da steht ja ein ort bei dir, bzw. 2... hm, nah zu rose ist anders, schade.


----------



## eminem7905 (23. Dezember 2010)

Hi leuts, 

ich möchte meinen rose granite chief in L von 2009 incl. dämpfer verkaufen, 
was kann man für so einen rahmen so verlangen?? bzw. hat schon jemand einen rose rahmen verkauft??

ich steige jetzt auf einen allmountain-HT von ragley um, es ist ein mmmbop wo ich schön mit 140mm die trails rocken kann. 

warum ich das mache, irgendwie mag ich es nicht wenn ich der hinterbau keinen direkten kontakt zum fahrer hat (dämpfer halt). auf einem HT fühle ich mich sicherer. aber da ist glaube ich jeder eigen. 

hoffentlich komme ich mit dem HT incl. supra 30 felgen und der reverb auf unter 12 kg.


----------



## Gnarze (23. Dezember 2010)

Oh, der Threadersteller verläßt die Roseaner......

Gruß Gnarze


----------



## [email protected] (23. Dezember 2010)

Gnarze schrieb:


> Oh, der Threadersteller verläßt die Roseaner......



.... und wird sich in ein paar Monaten seine 140mm FW am Heck zurück wünschen....


----------



## eminem7905 (23. Dezember 2010)

es ist ja nicht so das ich mit dem rose bike nicht zufrieden war im gegenteil, die verarbeitung der service und der preis sind einfach unschlagbar. 

und im sommer werde ich wieder ein rosianer sein, denn ich habe mich in den mr. ride verguckt.   

und ich hoffe im jahr 2012 kommt ein 29er fully von rose.


----------



## herkulars (23. Dezember 2010)

> 29er



Jehova, Jehova!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OJMad (23. Dezember 2010)

ka1saa schrieb:


> grenzwertig in richtung zu klein? ist bei mir ähnlich, je nach schwerpunkt der fahreinstellung kann man ja dann kleiner für mehr bergab und größer für ausgedehnte touren wählen, bin mit dem L aber auch auf touren zufrieden. ein riser-bar leistet da auch bei dem kleineren rahmen noch abhilfe.



Ich bin 1,93m bei einer Schrittlänge von 94 cm.
Hab mir das Beef Cake 6 SL mit einer 420mm RS Reverb bestellt.

Ich denke so sollte ich zumindest die Höhe richtig einstellen können.
Habe schon vor, das Rad auch für längere Toren mit ordentlich HM einzusetzen. Für die Touren werd ich dann wohl auch nen längeren Vorbau anschrauben (90mm)

Wir werden sehen obs passt.


----------



## jonalisa (25. Dezember 2010)

Ich wünsche allen hier frohe Weihnachten und besinnliche Festtage!!!


----------



## ka1saa (25. Dezember 2010)

Auch ich will hier mal schnell ein paar Weihnachtsgrüße da lassen, habt ein paar schöne Feiertage und rutscht (vielleicht auf dem Rad? ) gut ins neue Jahr!


----------



## Deleted 81024 (25. Dezember 2010)

Hallo und frohe Weihnachten an alle Rose-Freunde !

Ich habe mit meinem Rose Dr. Z eine FSA Afterburner BB30 Kurbel bekommen, die ich nicht benötigte (noch nicht verbaut, Rose war so freundlich die Kurbel unmontiert dem Bike beizulegen). 

Rechnung über 280 Euro vorhanden.

Ich habe die Kurbel heute hier bei den Kurbel im Verkaufsmarkt für 179 Euro eingestellt. 

Vielleicht hat einer von Euch Interesse sein Rose Bike aufzuwerten (falls zum Beispiel die schwerere und nicht so schöne FSA V-Drive montiert ist).

VG
Sunpower


----------



## Wirbel_75 (27. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

konnte heute mein Paket in Empfang nehmen und auspacken.
Mehr als zusammenbauen ist aber noch nicht passiert, da es
selbst in der Garage bitter kalt ist.







Mehr gibt es, wenn es fertig montiert ist und ich die 1. Ausfahrt
hinter mir habe...


----------



## Raesfeld (27. Dezember 2010)

Ein feines Drahteselchen haste da erstanden !!!

Was ist das für eine Rahmengröße? Das wirkt so schön kompakt und wendig!

Auf jeden Fall wünsch ich dir viel Spaß mit dem Bike und viele sturzfreie Ausfahrten, und das du es artgerecht bewegst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wirbel_75 (27. Dezember 2010)

ist Größe M

da es hier weit und breit keine Berge gibt, müssen die umliegenden Wälder
mit kleinen "Hügeln" (oder sind es doch durch Rampen?) als Einsatzgebiet 
herhalten, ist wie gesagt der Winterersatz für das RR


----------



## Wirbel_75 (27. Dezember 2010)

...(oder sind es doch *nur* Rampen?)...


----------



## Raesfeld (27. Dezember 2010)

Ich wage mal anzunehmen, dass dich der Frühling kaum noch aus dem MTB-Sattel holen wird. Wenn du ein paar Leute kennst, mit denen du XC Touren fahren kannst, wirst du da eine riesen Freude dran finden. Das RR fahren dient dann noch zum "Grundlagentraining" 

Vielleicht machst du ja schon nächsten Sommer den Sprung in richtung Enduro-Allmountain ? Das geht manchmal schneller als man denkt 

Viel Spaß!


----------



## Raesfeld (29. Dezember 2010)

Ich war gerade mal mit der neuen Cam auf Nightride und habe "spontan" ein paar Fotos gemacht...

Hier mal zwei Eindrücke:











Beide Bilder sind im Raesfelder Tiergarten aufgenommen. Das zweite an der Ruine der alten Getreidemühle.
Kamera war die Canon Powershot sx210 is.


----------



## herkulars (30. Dezember 2010)

Das Erste ist mir zu dunkel. Das Zweite ist allerdings ne Wucht!


----------



## ka1saa (31. Dezember 2010)

@raes: find das zweitere auch schön gelungen! (du immer mit deinen backsteinbildern, ist aber auch ne gute kulisse )
oh und ich hab grad gesehn, du hast auch sone china-funzel wie ich *hehe* grandios hell, die dinger !

wünsche allen noch nen guten rutsch, welche reifen auch immer ihr grade drauf habt !


----------



## Raesfeld (31. Dezember 2010)

ka1saa schrieb:


> ...hab grad gesehn, du hast auch sone china-funzel wie ich *hehe* grandios hell, die dinger !



Kann ich leider nicht bestätigen, die LED wurde wohl zu heiß gelötet. Ist kaum heller als meine Sigma Powerled. 
Ne neue P7 ist aber schon auf dem Weg zu mir. Dann auch direkt mir einem besseren Binning 
Dann sollte sie richtig radau machen

Und die Powerled wird auch mit einer neuen LED getunt


----------



## ka1saa (31. Dezember 2010)

Raesfeld schrieb:


> Kann ich leider nicht bestätigen, die LED wurde wohl zu heiß gelötet. Ist kaum heller als meine Sigma Powerled.


hm ok, das ist natürlich blöde. aber bei dem chinapreis lässt sich ausschuss schätzungsweise kaum vermeiden . ein etechniker-kumpel war eh schon sehr erstaunt, wie so ein preis möglich sein soll, da hab ich schon unter anderem auf hohe fertigungstoleranzen getippt, von der menschenausbeuterei ganz abgesehen. dann läuft deine lampe hoffentlich bald nachgebessert auch richtig hell !


----------



## Raesfeld (31. Dezember 2010)

Bin auch gespannt.
Die LEDs werden aber wohl erst nächstes Jahr ankommen 

 dann bin ich im Sommer der King beim Nachtfahren bei den 24h von Duisburg


----------



## -MIK- (1. Januar 2011)

Raesfeld schrieb:


> Ich war gerade mal mit der neuen Cam auf Nightride und habe "spontan" ein paar Fotos gemacht...
> 
> Hier mal zwei Eindrücke:



Chic, versuch's beim nächsten Mal mal mit dem manuellen Modus. Große Blende (kleine Zahl) und 1 - 2 Sekunden Belichtungszeit. Dafür brauchste natürlich ein kleines Stativ. Freitag Industries Mini Stativ



LG
MIK der hoffentlich diesen Monat das Blech aus der Fote bekommt und wieder biken wird....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (1. Januar 2011)

@MIK

Dann drück ich dir mal feste die Daumen, daß das Metall schnell wieder aus deinen Handgelenken kommt.
Paßt denn der Zeitplan der Ärzte noch?


----------



## trigger666 (1. Januar 2011)

immer eine unfallfreie fahrt in 2011 wünsche ich Euch.

Ich kann für die dunkle Jahreszeit nur die Vision X LED Lampen empfehlen.

Sauhell und lange Akkulaufzeit.


----------



## -MIK- (2. Januar 2011)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> @MIK
> 
> Dann drück ich dir mal feste die Daumen, daß das Metall schnell wieder aus deinen Handgelenken kommt.
> Paßt denn der Zeitplan der Ärzte noch?



Dank Dir, im Moment fühlt es sich auch ganz gut an. Die Drähte stechen langsam und fangen an zu schmerzen. 

Hehehe, den Zeitplan der Ärzte hab ich gesprengt, die wollten frühestens nach einem Jahr das Blech raus holen.  Bin mal auf das nächste Foto gespannt....


----------



## Raesfeld (2. Januar 2011)

Bitte unbedingt hier einstellen 

Ich drück dir die Daumen, dass sie es bald rausholen und du wieder aufsatteln kannst


----------



## -MIK- (2. Januar 2011)

Kein Problem, mach ich. Muss mal gucken wo ich die ersten habe, dann könnt ihr mal ein Making of Knochenheilung sehen... 

Danke Dir. Hab mich heute schon mal mit Life Cycles und Tipping Point eingestimmt.


----------



## Raesfeld (2. Januar 2011)

Übertreibs nicht! Gut Ding will Weile haben 

Wenn du im Frühjahr wieder in den Bikepark kannst, dann ist doch alles Supi!

Damits kein OT wird :


----------



## -MIK- (2. Januar 2011)

Nee, auf keinen Fall. Nützt ja nix wenn ich nach zwei Touren wieder um bin. Wenn Bikepark, dann eher Richtung Sommer. Normale Touren würden schon reichen.


----------



## Lars-1 (4. Januar 2011)

Hallo Leute,

kann mir jemand von euch bitte die Kettenlänge bei Rahmengröße M und 11-34 Kassette sowie 3fach oder 2fach Kurbel mit 36 Zähnen sagen ?
Ich frage deswegen, weil meine Kette bei 106 Gliedern inkl. Kettenschluß irgendwie trotz nagelneuem Antrieb durchrutscht.

Schöne Grüße,

Lars


----------



## Deleted138492 (4. Januar 2011)

Das hat nix mit der Kettenlänge zu tun. Ist das Schaltwerk richtig eingestellt? Ist der Freilauf in Ordnung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eksduro (4. Januar 2011)

frohes neues an alle rose-ridaz hier....

hat einer von den 09er elox rahmen fahrern mal die schutzfolie vom unterrohr abgemacht?

die frage ist ob man die beim elox rahmen wirklich benötigt? könnte mir vorstellen das die mal serienmäßig verklebt wurde nachdem die ersten sich wegen dem anscheinend nich ganz so gutem lack beschwert haben, aber elox is doch elox oder gibts da auch qualitätsunterschiede? ..wenn ichs richtig verstanden habe is das ja nur ne chemische reaktion der alu oberfläche?!

würde die aus optischen gründen gerne weglassen, abmachen muss ich ich sie sowieso, da ich in den nächsten tagen mal probiere die decals zu entfernen...


----------



## ka1saa (4. Januar 2011)

hab kein elox, aber ich würd sie wohl auch bei elox drannlassen, weil die schicht nicht unbedingt wahnsinnig dick ist, da kann schon mal was durchschlagen oder kratzen, auch wenns hart ist, aber das ist ja der wohl am stärksten unter beschuss stehende bereich. gehen tuts sicher auch ohne, aber es wird halt logischerweise nicht immer wie neu aussehen , geschmackssache. bei meinem hardtail, das auch mal hart rangenommen wird, hab ich nicht überall schutzfolie, aber da sieht man die kratzer auch nicht so gut, weils silbern+grau ist ^^.
eloxieren/anodisieren ist einfach gesprochen eine durch strom weiter als im natürlichen fall nur durch luft vorangetriebene oxidation der aluoberfläche, was bei alu eben sehr hart und widerstandsfähig ist (im gegensatz zum beispiel zum rost bei eisen xD), aber das nur am rande. ach ja, ansich ist die farbe nicht nur auf schwarz beschränkt (geht auch durchsichtig oder mit anderen farbstoffen in beliebiger farbe) und die oberfläche kann sowohl rau als auch poliert glatt sein, das wissen manche garnicht... aber da gibts hier ja zig selbst-eloxier-threads, die das verdeutlichen , bloß nachträglich nen rahmen eloxieren ist wirtschaftlich quasi nicht möglich, bei kleinen aluteilen gehts aber ganz gut. nur, dass das nicht im rahmen der diskussion mal wieder aufkommt *g*.
ach ja, willst du das gold entfernen? würd mich mal grundsätzlich interessieren, wie gut das geht, weil das gold bei mir der nicht-kaufgrund für anodisiert war ^^... einfach mitm radiergummitrick oder doch eher übertünchen xD?


----------



## Eksduro (5. Januar 2011)

joa, werds die nächsten tagen wie gesagt mal probieren...hab nen bißchen ge-sufu-t, die beste lösung scheint wohl aceton zu sein....muss mir mal nen bißchen besorgen und dann mal schauen...


find die schwarz gold kombi eigentlich ganz geil, wenn man allerdings nen paar richtig goldene anbauteile hat sehen die decals eher wie kupfer aus...


----------



## herkulars (5. Januar 2011)

Ich hab die Schutzfolie sofort abgemacht. Sah bei mir total blöd aus, weil lauter Luftblasen drunter waren. Kratzer oder Steinschläge habe ich am Unterrohr eigentlich keine (Oder sie sind so klein, dass sie mir nicht aufgefallen sind).
Und das beste Argument die Folie zu entfernen: Das ist ein MAUNTENBEIK!! Da muß Dreck zum Schutz drauf!


----------



## Eksduro (5. Januar 2011)

mit dem dreck keine frage....nur hab ich noch keinen hochleistungsdreck gefunden der ne entsprechende oberflächenschutzoption beinhaltet


wie hast du die folie abgemacht? mitm fön warm machen oder wie?

ging das jut und rückstandsfrei?


----------



## herkulars (5. Januar 2011)

Ja, mitm Fön. Ging recht leicht, warscheinlich kannste die auch einfach so abziehen.
Rückstände hatte ich keine. Ansonsten Warmwasser, Spüli und Lappen.



> hochleistungsdreck



Versuch mal den.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eksduro (5. Januar 2011)

ja geil ... dann sprüh ich den onkel jetzt immer über nem auffangbecken ab und verscheuer den inhalt auf ebay wenn da nachfrage besteht....

für die eisdielenposer am besten im set mit nem kaum sichtbaren und ausfahrbaren stützrad am unterrohr was wheelie fahren in zeitlupe ermöglicht...einhändig am besten, damit man noch eine flosse zum winken hat.....


----------



## eminem7905 (6. Januar 2011)

hi, 

was meint ihr, was kann ich für einen 2009 rose granite chief 20" rahmen incl. fox 23 dämpfer incl. bb30 lager dämpfer ?? (zustand GUT)

habe absolut keinen plan...evtl. habt iht schon ähnliche rose rahmen verkauft und könnt mir die preise nennen

danke


----------



## funbiker9 (6. Januar 2011)

Leider sind gebrauchte Biketeile kaum noch etwas wert...

Nimm den Neupreis des Rahmens und halbiere ihn. Damit liegst du dann realistisch.


----------



## Raesfeld (6. Januar 2011)

ISt bitter, aber bei Parts ist der Wertverlust grÃ¶Ãer als bei KomplettrÃ¤dern. Da kann man teilweise mit 150â¬ Verlust hinkommen.
z.B. Canyon fÃ¼r 1200 gekauft, 3/4 jahr gefahren und dann fÃ¼r 1050 verkauft, aber ohne die syntace teile, die habe ich vorher verkloppt und statt dessen fsa verbaut 

Ist aber immer GlÃ¼ckssache, je nach jahreszeit.


----------



## Raesfeld (8. Januar 2011)

Hey, war gerade bei Rose und habe direkt mal einen Neuankömmling abgelichtet! Das Beef Cake FR SL 2011





Hier ist die neue Zugführung zu sehen.


----------



## jonalisa (8. Januar 2011)

Gefällt mir recht gut das Teil.

Hab schon des Öfteren gehört, dass bei Bikes über 140 mm Federweg der SAG des Dämpfers im Stehen auf den Pedalen und nicht wie üblich im Sattel gemessen werden soll.
Klingt irgendwie logisch, da man ja die Abfahrten immer im Stehen bewältigt.

Was haltet ihr davon?
Wie habt ihr ihn bestimmt?

Sitzend oder stehend?


----------



## Raesfeld (8. Januar 2011)

Ein paar derbe Strecken fahren und ihn so aufpumpen, dass man höchstens einen Durchschlag hat 
Der Rest ist nur Faustformel


----------



## jonalisa (8. Januar 2011)

Wie verläuft beim neuen Rahmen die Leitung für den Sattelstützen Remote?
Ist die Öffnung über dem Dämpfer dafür bestimmt?
Wo tritt die Leitung ein?


----------



## funbiker9 (8. Januar 2011)

Sieht gut aus das BC SL. Aber bitte mit Kettenführung...sonst top.


----------



## Deleted138492 (8. Januar 2011)

*TimTaylorGrunzen* ! Hätte das BC eine Kefü und Stahlfederelemente, wäre es noch besser.

Nebenbei: Ein letztes Foto vom Tschimbo, bevor es am Montag endlich den Besitzer wechselt. Damit es keine nassen Füße kriegt, musste es bei mir schlafen. Immerhin ist jetzt der ganze Schnee weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raesfeld (8. Januar 2011)

Was hast du denn da für einen Prügel auf dem Hanzz?
Gabs den Lenker nur als Meterware


----------



## Deleted138492 (8. Januar 2011)

Den Syntace Vector 780 halt. Der Atlas auf dem Jimbo ist sogar noch 5mm breiter . Glaub mir, mit einem kurzen Vorbau fährt sich das traumhaft.


----------



## funbiker9 (8. Januar 2011)

@Müs

Wie groß findest du den Unterschied zwischen Tschimbo und Hanzz?


----------



## funbiker9 (8. Januar 2011)

Raesfeld schrieb:


> Was hast du denn da für einen Prügel auf dem Hanzz?
> Gabs den Lenker nur als Meterware


----------



## Deleted138492 (8. Januar 2011)

Relativ groß wegen den Winkeln, dem Radstand und den Kettenstreben. Das Hanzz ist ruhiger. Zwar gefiel mir die Nervosität des Jimbo, aber mit dem Hanzz kann man einfach schneller runterbrettern.


----------



## Wirbel_75 (8. Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

endlich Tauwetter, damit Zeit für die 1.Ausfahrt.












Die Schutzbleche sehen zwar nicht so toll aus, helfen aber enorm, so waren nur die Schienbeine dreckig.

Da ich ja wie gesagt vom RR komme, war es z.T. ein wenig ungewohnt,
im besonderen habe ich mich einige male versachaltet, aber es hat irren
Spaß gemacht.


----------



## ka1saa (9. Januar 2011)

hehe, war gestern auch fahren:



...

(schutzbleche? nenene )


----------



## Flouu (9. Januar 2011)

@müs lee...darf man fragen für wie viel du dein jimbo verkauft hast?^^


----------



## Deleted138492 (9. Januar 2011)

Darf man. 1800â¬ sind es.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raesfeld (9. Januar 2011)

Klingt gut, war ein 09er Modell, oder?
Welche Ausstattung hatte das, war es ein 6er oder 8er Jimbo?

Habs gerade in deimen Profil gesehen, ist also ein 6er, danke!
Könnte mir glatt vorstellen mein 2er Jimbo gegen ein Beef Cake SL einzutauschen


----------



## funbiker9 (9. Januar 2011)

Raesfeld schrieb:


> Klingt gut, war ein 09er Modell, oder?
> Welche Ausstattung hatte das, war es ein 6er oder 8er Jimbo?
> 
> Habs gerade in deimen Profil gesehen, ist also ein 6er, danke!
> Könnte mir glatt vorstellen mein 2er Jimbo gegen ein Beef Cake SL einzutauschen



Würde bei dir Sinn machen, wenn du des öfteren im Bikepark unterwegs bist.


----------



## Deleted138492 (9. Januar 2011)

Hehe, schlag zu . Das SL ist schon ein feines Stück.


----------



## Raesfeld (9. Januar 2011)

Hehe, leihste mir Geld? 

Bei uns ist schon fast der ganze Schnee weg  
Aber im Wald sackt man bis zur Nabe im Schlamm ein, das muss ja nicht sein...


----------



## ka1saa (9. Januar 2011)

Raesfeld schrieb:


> Bei uns ist schon fast der ganze Schnee weg
> Aber im Wald sackt man bis zur Nabe im Schlamm ein, das muss ja nicht sein...


hehe, bei uns ist der schnee so gut wie komplett weg (paar eisschollen hier und da) und manche strecken kann man erstaunlich gut fahren, je steiler und steiniger, desto besser, da bleibt kein wasser stehen *löl*. bei anderen dreht man aber egal mit welchen reifen nur durch xD, wassergefüllte matschspurrillen sind schon was tolles -.-... gestern waren manche wege auch einfach schöne bäche, aber da konnt man erstaunlich gut drinne hochpedalieren und die reifen waren wieder sauber *g*.


----------



## tommyboy (11. Januar 2011)

Hallo.

der Rose-Konfigurator gibt mir bei einer SL von 77cm Rahmengrösse S an und bei 78cm M an. Ich bin 170cm (50cm Schulter) gross und bin mir jetzt ein wenig unsicher bzgl. der Grösse.

Es handelt sich um ein Beef Cake 8 2010 oder das Beef Cake FR 6 SL 2011.
Eigentlich wäre, angenommen ich würde mich mitten in der M Grösse befinden, die Grösse M geeigneter für Touren und S eher zum tricksen. Nun befinde ich mich laut Tabelle aber eigentlich mehrheitlich in der S. Vom Bauchgefühl her tendiere ich zu einem S. Ist eher kompakt.

Hat jemand einen Tipp oder oder ähnliche Werte?

Danke und Gruss,
  Tommaso


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flouu (11. Januar 2011)

raesfeld...genau das selbe habe ich mir auch gedacht würde ich auch gerne tun..^^


----------



## Deleted138492 (11. Januar 2011)

@ Tommyboy: Das Bauchgefühl hat meistens recht und dessen Meinung stimme ich zu.


----------



## tommyboy (11. Januar 2011)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> @ Tommyboy: Das Bauchgefühl hat meistens recht und dessen Meinung stimme ich zu.



Müs-Lee

Danke, ich denke, dass S geeignet ist.

Danke und Gruss,
  Tommaso


----------



## Toolpusher69 (11. Januar 2011)

Hallo Roseaner,
eine Frage quält mich, vielleicht könnt Ihr mir helfen. Also, lohnt sich der Umstieg vom Uncle 6/2010 auf ein Beef 6/8 SL. Wenn ja, für welche Anwendungen hauptsächlich ? Wenn nein, warum nicht ? Braucht man 180mm wirklich auf der Hausstrecke im Mittelgebirge, oder doch eher nur im Bike-Park ? Wenn Beef, dann lieber Beef FR anstatt SL ? Oder weiter Uncle fahren ? Was meint Ihr ? Ist alles nur ein Hype der Bikeindustrie und reichen 160mm ? Ich hoffe auf rege Anteilnahme. Danke im Vorraus, gruß Toolpusher69


----------



## Raesfeld (11. Januar 2011)

Klar reichen die 160mm des Jimbo, aber 180 sind halt noch ein bisschen softer.
Das es mehr Federweg hat ist für mich noch nicht mal das wichtigste, aber das es dabei weniger wiegt als mein jetziges Jimbo 2... das gibt zu denken 

Was tommyboys Frage angeht:
Nimm S, das ist handlicher. Ich bin 182 und fahre ein Jimbo in M was mir perfekt passt. Von daher sollte S für dich das richtige sein


----------



## tommyboy (11. Januar 2011)

Raesfeld schrieb:


> Was tommyboys Frage angeht:
> Nimm S, das ist handlicher. Ich bin 182 und fahre ein Jimbo in M was mir perfekt passt. Von daher sollte S für dich das richtige sein



Danke.
Jetzt muss ich mich nur noch entscheiden, ob ich ein 2010 nehme oder das SL. Wobei mich das Gewicht des SL´s interessiert. Hat jemand da schon was gehört? Es steht seit, ca. 20 gefühlten Jahren, "folgt".

Ciao und Gruss,
  Tommaso


----------



## Toolpusher69 (11. Januar 2011)

@Tommaso,
im neuen Bike-Workshop steht was von "ca.14,3Kg" für das BC 8 SL in Gr.M schwarz anodiesiert. Mein Uncle 6 wiegt in Gr.L inkl. KS900i, Lack und Flatpedal : 14,1Kg !
Gruß Toolpusher69


----------



## Toolpusher69 (11. Januar 2011)

Ich bin wirklich mit mir am hadern. UJ behalten und Umbauen auf 2fach mit Kettenführung, sowie neue Schlappen. Oder doch ein BC 8 FR/SL. Mein Schwerpunkt ist halt Mittelgebirge bzw. mehrfacher Besuch der Bikeparks im Sauerland und des Harzes ( kein Hardcore DH ) ich bin schließlich ü40  . Aber dafür so viel Kohle ausgeben ? I don`t know what to do ! Gruß Toolpusher69


----------



## Deleted138492 (11. Januar 2011)

Kleine Programmiererlehrstunde:

#include <Kontostand>
#include <Bauchgefühl>
#include <Segen_von_Frauchen>

int main(void)
{
    buy("Rose_Beef_Cake_SL\n");
    accept VERLANGEN GESTILLT;
} /* end main() */


----------



## Toolpusher69 (11. Januar 2011)

@Müs Lee, Frau-Kind-Konto-Bauch alles i.O., haben müssen tja ......., aber dieses Orange ...... einfach nur geil. Wie groß ist denn nun der Unterschied zwischen 160 und 180 Müs orbitant groß oder doch nicht ? Ich glaube im Hanzz ist anstatt Luft doch Federstahl verbaut oder ? Spricht wahrscheinlich auch super an die Van ? Sag wat Jung !
Gruß T69


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommyboy (11. Januar 2011)

@Müs-Lee
C++ hatten wir noch an der Uni ;o)
Bist Du in der Spieleentwicklung?

@Toolpusher
Mir reicht das 6er. Danke für die Gewichtsangaben!

Ciao und Gruss,
  Tommaso


----------



## Deleted138492 (11. Januar 2011)

Ha, schön wärs. Nee, noch hänge ich im Abiturjahr und frickele hier und da was zusammen, allerdings verschlingt mir das zu viel Zeit.

@ TP: Oh ja, das Orange ist geil .

Groß schon, allerdings macht die Geometrie den größten Unterschied. Exorbitant würde ich ihn jedoch nicht nennen, eher "gut bemerkbar". Schließlich geht es hier nicht um eine Gegenüberstellung Rennrad <> DH. Die Stahlfederelemente dagegen sind (meiner Meinung nach) ein ganzes Stück angenehmer zu fahren, weil man nicht permanent im mittleren Federweg rumgurkt und sie nicht so progressiv sind.

btw: Für die Megavalanche bin ich angemeldet. Fehlt noch der ganze Rest der Planung ^^.


----------



## Toolpusher69 (11. Januar 2011)

@Tommaso, Du hast natürlich völlig recht. Ein 6er reicht locker aus. Gewichtstechnisch wird es wohl um die 500gr. schwerer sein, was völlig zu vernachlässigen ist. Da BC 6 SL inkl. Fahrer (ich) so ca. 105 Kg über den Boden rollen würden ( 15Kg+85Kg+Klamotten 5Kg ), da fallen 0,5 Kg wohl nicht ins Gewicht. Gruß T69


----------



## Toolpusher69 (11. Januar 2011)

[btw: Für die Megavalanche bin ich angemeldet. Fehlt noch der ganze Rest der Planung ^^.[/QUOTE]

Echt ? Cool, der Traum aller Enduristen und Freerider. Na da wünsch ich Dir viel Spass mit dem Hänzzchen. Ich hoffe, wenn alles klappt, im Sommer ein paar Tage in Port de Soleil zu verbringen. Schaun mer mal. Gruß T69


----------



## Deleted138492 (11. Januar 2011)

Dann findest du doch sicher auch Zeit, um zum Rosetreffen vorzustoßen, oder?


----------



## Toolpusher69 (11. Januar 2011)

Steht schon ein Termin, sowie Ort ? Gruß T69


----------



## Deleted138492 (11. Januar 2011)

14.-15. Juli in Willingen/Winterberg.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=493558


----------



## Toolpusher69 (11. Januar 2011)

Da muß ich mal in den Kalender schauen ! Falls ich Zeit haben sollte und nicht arbeiten muß, wäre ich in diesem Jahr gerne dabei. Wär schon toll. Gruß T69. Over and out. Cu


----------



## trigger666 (12. Januar 2011)

Toolpusher69 schrieb:


> Ich bin wirklich mit mir am hadern. UJ behalten und Umbauen auf 2fach mit Kettenführung, sowie neue Schlappen. Oder doch ein BC 8 FR/SL. Mein Schwerpunkt ist halt Mittelgebirge bzw. mehrfacher Besuch der Bikeparks im Sauerland und des Harzes ( kein Hardcore DH ) ich bin schließlich ü40  . Aber dafür so viel Kohle ausgeben ? I don`t know what to do ! Gruß Toolpusher69



Hi, aus meiner Sicht reicht das Jimbo mit 160mm vorne und fast 170mm hinten für die von Dir genannten Anwendungen völlig aus. Ich setze meins in selben Einsatzbereich ein und vermisse nichts. In den Bikeparks im Harz werde ich zwar auch regelmäßig leicht schräg angeguckt, da ich häufig der einzige mit nem Enduro bin. Aber egal. Nur auf reinen Downhill Strecken ist das Jimbo überfordert, dafür wurde es allerdings nicht gebaut. 

Wenn Du unbedingt mehr willst, dann kauf Dir einen Downhiller. Sonst sind die beiden Bikes mit 160 oder 180mm sich zu ähnlich. Das Rose Beef Cake Downhill 2 für 2011 ist echt Schnäppchen. Aber auch nur, wenn Du 200mm benötigst. Fahr doch mal in einen Bikepark und miete Dir dort ein Rad mit 180 und mit 200 mm. So bekommst Du am ehesten ein Gefühl dafür, ob Du es brauchst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## euer (12. Januar 2011)

Bei mir steht ein Dämpferservice an. Der hat schon seit dem Kauf an der Zugstufenverstellung Öl verloren und ich hab zu spät reagiert, nun ist auf den letzten 5mm bei komplett geschlossener Zugstufe nichts mehr da, auch die Buchse hinten ist ausgeschlagen.
Nun weis ich nicht ob nach Toxo oder TFTuned. Wie hoch sind denn die Kosten bei TF und wie bezahlt man da?

Das Rosetreffen hört sich interessant an, allerdings ist der Bikepark wohl nichts für den Chief oder?


----------



## cyclo-dude (12. Januar 2011)

wie alt ist denn das bike? keine garantie mehr??


sagt mal, wer von euch fährt denn in Duisburg rum? hab da doch vorhin einen auf der schweizer strasse gesehen, ich meine auch mit nem jimbo.


----------



## euer (12. Januar 2011)

Das Rad ist jetzt 1 1/3 Jahr alt, allerdings hab ich auf der Fox-HP gelesen, dass die nur eine recht kurze Zeit Garantie auf Dichtungen geben.
Außerdem hab ich bei der Luftkammerwartung ein anderes Öl als das von Fox genommen (Getriebeöl) , damit sollte wohl die Garantie futsch sein.


----------



## Deleted138492 (12. Januar 2011)

Dann ab zu TFTuned.


----------



## Lars-1 (12. Januar 2011)

Hallo Leute,

Passt die Heim 2 Kefü von e.13 ans 2010er Jimbo ?

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=50891

und weiß jemand wie gut die ist ?

Grüße,

Lars


----------



## Deleted138492 (12. Januar 2011)

Ja, wie immer mit Sägeorgie. Du weißt schon, dass du dort die Version mit Bash verlinkt hast? Die E.13 DS und die Blackspire Stinger haben sich auch bewährt, wobei ich die DS vorziehe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toolpusher69 (12. Januar 2011)

@Müs, ich weiss es wurde schon hundert mal durchgekaut, aber ich hätte gerne gewußt was ich zum Umbau auf 2fach Kefü brauche. Kettenführung wird, denk ich mal, Blackspire Stinger ISCG 05. Frage : Kann man die org. Afterburner auf 2fach mit Bash einfach so Umbauen ? Oder muß eine neue Kurbel her ? Gruß T69


----------



## Deleted138492 (12. Januar 2011)

Brauchen tust du:

-Kefü
-Säge.

Die Afterburner kannst du dranlassen, die Kefü muss dann natürlich über den ISCG05-Standard verfügen.

btw: Ich habe Rose jetzt einfach über das Treffen informiert.


----------



## Raesfeld (12. Januar 2011)

@ Toolpusher:

Ich fahre die besagte Kombi aus 2-Fach Afterburner (22-36T) und Stinger!
Ist ein riesen Fortschritt gegenüber einer 3-fachen ohne KeFü.
Außerdem ist die Stinger quasi geräuschlos, das ist sehr angenehm.


----------



## Toolpusher69 (12. Januar 2011)

Jetzt mußt Du einem alten Mann  mal kurz auf die Sprünge helfen. Wie Afterburner einfach dranlassen ? Was ist mit Umbau auf 2fach, wegen der Größe der Kettenblätter + Bash, oder meinst Du alles mit 3 Kettenblättern so lassen ? T69


----------



## Raesfeld (12. Januar 2011)

Dranlassen im Sinne von behalten! 

Für die Montage der KeFü muss die Afterburner schon demontiert werden


----------



## Toolpusher69 (12. Januar 2011)

Oh Raesfeld, hat sich leider alles überschnitten. Die Kettenblätter, den Bash und Stinger gibt es die Sachen bei Rose oder im Internet gekauft ? Gruß T69


----------



## Toolpusher69 (12. Januar 2011)

@Raesfeld, ja nee is klar. Also nur 3tes Kettenblatt demontieren, Bash und Kefü montieren und fertig, oder wie oder was ? Gruß T69


----------



## Deleted138492 (12. Januar 2011)

*Kefü zurechtsägen. Sonst passt die nicht.


----------



## Toolpusher69 (12. Januar 2011)

@Müs, ich habe ja ein 2010 Model mit ISCG 05 Aufnahme. Wird da auch gesägt und gefeilt ? Gibt es nicht auch eine Kefü von Rose ? Muß die Kette auch gekürzt werden ? T69


----------



## Deleted138492 (12. Januar 2011)

Ja, die Kettenstrebe ist auch beim 10er im Weg. Es gibt eine Kefü von Rose, aber dazu können dir andere mehr sagen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raesfeld (12. Januar 2011)

Jetzt gehts hier aber um die Lutzie!

Also:

1. Kurbel demontieren (dann großes KB durch Bash ersetzen und mittleres KB durch 36er ersetzen)
2. Stinger zurechtsägen
3. Stinger montieren
4. Kurbel wieder montieren
5. Kette ablängen

Ist ne Kurzfassung, aber im Wesentlichen sind die Schritte beschrieben 

Ein Kollege von mir hat die Rose KeFü am Jimbo von 09. Ist fast baugleich mit der Stinger und kostet das selbe.
Ist halt nur Silber statt Schwarz.


----------



## jonalisa (12. Januar 2011)

Jetzt schalt ich mich ein.

Habe die Kettenfuehrung von Rose bestellt und montiert, musste aber leider feststellen, dass sie nicht wirklich was taugt.

Habe mich als entschieden sie zu modifizieren.

Was dabei rausgekommen ist, ist eine Kefue (italienische Tastaturen haben keine Umlaute), die ueber die Befestigung der Rose Kefue verfuegt (alle anderen passen auch am 2010er Jimbo wegen der Kettenstreben nicht) und ansonsten der Stinger ziemlich aehnlich schaut.

Habe alles in AutoCAD gezeichnet und das Teil anschliessend aus einer 2,5 mm starken Platte lasern lassen.

Alles bereits montiert und muss wirklich sagen, dass die Kefue nicht besser sein koennte. Rolle habe ich jene von Rose verwendet, allerdings habe ich die innere Flanke leicht abgedreht, da sonst die Kette daran geschliffen haette.
Die Rolle der Stinger sollte aufgrund anderer Bauweise auch ohne Bearbeitung fuer meine Grundplatte geeignet sein.

Bei Interesse schicke ich euch die CAD-Zeichnung und Fotos meiner Kefue, allerdings wegen Zeitdrucks nicht vor dem Wochenende.


----------



## jonalisa (12. Januar 2011)

Der Umbau auf zweifach ist im ersten Teil dieses Themas auf Seite 156 von Raesfeld und herkulars bestens beschrieben und bebildert worden.

Bevor du allerdings die Mutter zur Einstellung des Lagerspiels an deiner Afterburner loest, musst du mit einem 1,5 mm Inbusschluessel die Sicherungsschraubbe loesen, sonst gibts haessliche Spuren auf der Kurbelwelle.


----------



## Toolpusher69 (12. Januar 2011)

@Raesfeld, 
ja ja, erst mal danke. Habe gerade ein wenig in " Rose Teil 1 " herumgesucht und siehe da, am 10.06.10 ( ich glaube Seite 148 oder so ähnlich ) haste schon mal alles gepostet inkl. Fotos. Jetzt werde ich mir die Sachen besorgen und dann wird geschraubt, gesägt, gekürzt und anschließend gefreut. Ich habe noch mal mein Jimbo intensiv angeguckt  und beschlossen den Hobel erst einmal weiterzufahren. 
Danke an Euch. Gruß Toolpusher69


----------



## Toolpusher69 (12. Januar 2011)

@Jonalisa, danke für den Tipp . Gruß Toolpusher69


----------



## ka1saa (12. Januar 2011)

wo wirs grad wieder so verstärkt von kefüs haben:
wer, aus welchen gründen auch immer, die 3fach-garnitur erhalten will, kann sich auch ne grundplatte selber schneidern (s. z.b. meine bilder) und ne dreist- oder heim3- oder sonst irgendeine 3fach-rolle dranschrauben. meine selbstbau-dreist funzt auch wunderprächtig, reibungsarm, leise und unmerkbar auch beim schalten und rückwärts treten, ich würd beim nächsten mal aber wohl trotzdem auf ne billigere rolle ausweichen  (die dreist war aber immer ein traum von mir und sie funzt auch einfach prima).
oh, und zu allererst würd ich beim nächsten mal sone einfachst-kefü ausprobieren, hab den namen schon wieder vergessen, aber wo man quasi einfach ein kurzes stück rohr oder schlauch mit ein paar kabelbindern an der kettenstrebe befestigt und die kette durchlegt, soll ja scheinbar auch gut funktionieren und einfacher und billiger gehts wirklich nicht ^^.


----------



## jonalisa (13. Januar 2011)

Das Teil, das du meinst heisst: *Bionicon* c/guide


----------



## chris2305 (13. Januar 2011)

Moin,

habe den Umbau ala Raesfeld am WE auch gemacht, selbe Teile benutzt.
Alles jetzt eingestellt und scheint gut zu funktionieren. Härtetest folgt am WE.
Aber die Kette habe ich nicht gekürzt.

Dann noch kurzer Vorbau und nen 785 Lenker, Gabel vorne auf 170mm gepimpt und jetzt ist es ein neues Fahrgefühl.

Freu mich schon auf die Trails


----------



## chris2305 (13. Januar 2011)

Diese Lösung für eine KeFü finde ich allerdings auch klasse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OJMad (13. Januar 2011)

Gerade eben mal mit Rose telefoniert, ob der Fertigstellungstermin meines Beef Cake SL am 17.01. eingehalten werden kann.
Tja. Leider Pech gehabt 

Der Rahmen soll erst in KW 5 kommen. Die KeF hat ebenso wie die RS Reverb noch gar keinen Liefertermin. 
Da bin ich ja fast froh, dass das Wetter noch immer so bescheiden ist.

Nur so zur Info.
Erklärt vielleicht auch, warum es auf der Homepage noch immer keine anstndigen Bilder und den Konfigurator fr die 2011er Modelle gibt.

So long
J.O.


----------



## eFMx (13. Januar 2011)

Muss man beim Einschicken des Bikes zum Service eigentlich irgendwas auf den Karton kleben, wie z.B. Paketaufkleber? Oder macht das der Abholdienst von DHL?
Und die erkennen auch ohne Zettel im Karton dass das mein BIke ist?


----------



## Deleted138492 (13. Januar 2011)

Ich schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo.
> 
> 
> Auch dieses Jahr wird im IBC wieder über ein Rosetreffen diskutiert. Bislang ist der Zeitraum vom 14. und 15. Juli im Gespräch, stattfinden soll es in Willingen sowie Winterberg. Der Vorschlag von einem erneuten Grillfest im Bavarium wurde ebenfalls sehr positiv entgegengenommen. Da sich (bisher) auch dieses mal relativ wenige Teilnehmer gemeldet haben, kam die Idee auf, das Treffen in Form von Anzeigen auf Ihrer Homepage (evtl. auch mit Testmöglichkeiten der Räder o.Ä.) publik zu machen, damit es nicht beim halben Dutzend des letzten Jahres bleibt. Da Bobby Root sich letztes Jahr beschwert hatte, dass er schon länger nicht mehr in Winterberg gewesen sei, würde ich ihm gerne einen Gefallen tun und ihm die Möglichkeit bieten, sich dort auszutoben, sofern der Terminkalender es zulässt.
> ...





			
				Rose schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Müs Lee,
> 
> danke für deine E-Mail.
> 
> ...



Nur Willingen wird aber langweilig. Ich werde jedenfalls auch einen Tag in Winterberg verbringen.


----------



## Eksduro (13. Januar 2011)

klingt doch super....

dann lass das doch so machen, das der organisierte freitag in willingen ist (inkl testräder u abendausklang) und man am nächsten tag nach wibe rüberfährt...da sind dann halt keine testräder usw....

persönlich möchte ich nämlich auch nicht auf wibe verzichten wenn ich schonmal in der gegend bin....

kannst ja mal den vorschlag unterbreiten...


----------



## funbiker9 (13. Januar 2011)

Eksduro schrieb:


> klingt doch super....
> 
> dann lass das doch so machen, das der organisierte freitag in willingen ist (inkl testräder u abendausklang) und man am nächsten tag nach wibe rüberfährt...da sind dann halt keine testräder usw....
> 
> ...



14. / 15.7. ist soviel ich weiß Do. / Fr. und nicht Fr. / Sa. Man müßte den organisierten Tag, also Donnerstags machen.

Hört sich gut an was Rose da von sich gibt. Für so etwas sind sie ja wirklich aufgeschlossen  TOP.


----------



## Toolpusher69 (13. Januar 2011)

@ Müs, na das haste ja wieder mal toll hinbekommen  . Respekt  . Gruß Toolpusher69


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ka1saa (13. Januar 2011)

eFMx schrieb:


> Muss man beim Einschicken des Bikes zum Service eigentlich irgendwas auf den Karton kleben, wie z.B. Paketaufkleber? Oder macht das der Abholdienst von DHL?
> Und die erkennen auch ohne Zettel im Karton dass das mein BIke ist?


im regelfall klebt der dhl-mensch nen kleber drauf (hab hier nur auch von einem einzelfall gelesen, wo das nicht der fall gewesen sein soll) und ja, rose weiß dann schon bescheid, von wem das rad ist. wenn der dhl-mensch nett bittet, kann man dann noch beim zum auto tragen helfen .


----------



## euer (13. Januar 2011)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Dann ab zu TFTuned.



Ok, allerdings hab ich auf der HP gelesen, dass man mit Kreditkarte oder PayPal bezahlen kann. Beides hab ich nicht, geht das auch per Überweisung  Hast du schon Erfahrung mit dem Laden?


----------



## trigger666 (13. Januar 2011)

es werden ja sicherlich einige mit autos zum treffen anreisen. somit sollte der transport von bikes, material und mensch nach winterberg kein problem sein. wer halt nur in willlingen bleiben will, der bleibt halt da.

meine idee ist, den donnerstag in winterberg zu verbringen. ist wahrscheinlich eh weniger los. dann am freitag und samstag willingen. wer dann noch will und kann, trifft sich am sonntag erneut in winterberg.


----------



## trigger666 (13. Januar 2011)

@ Müs Lee

Gut gemacht.

Aber das die überhaupt mit Dir reden! 

Ne Ne. Kein Onkelz Fahrer mehr.


----------



## Eksduro (13. Januar 2011)

@ funbiker...

yo stimmt, verpeilt....von daher würd ich auch für den vorschlag plädieren sich donnerstags in wibe einzufahren und dann freitag/samstag willingen mitzunehmen...so könnte man auch gut ein zimmer durchgängig in willingen belegen das man donnerstags abends bezieht ....top vorschlag!

hatte vor ein paar wochen schonmal im anderen (eigentl. passenderen thread) gehfragt wies mit hotel vorschlägen aussieht....würd dann jetzt schonmal was festmachen oda?!


----------



## Deleted138492 (14. Januar 2011)

Eksduro schrieb:


> sich donnerstags in wibe einzufahren und dann freitag/samstag willingen mitzunehmen



Genau so habe ich mir das auch gedacht. Kollektive Schlemmerei dann am Freitag abend.

@ euer: Erfahrung habe ich, und zwar sehr gute. Schreib denen einfach eine Email, die werden sich sicher bemühen, dir entgegenzukommen.


----------



## funbiker9 (14. Januar 2011)

@ Eksduro

...macht ja nichts, geht mir auch ständig so.

Dann eben Donnerstag Wibe und Freitag Willingen.
Werde mich auch dieses mal redlich bemühen zu kommen. Hat ja das letzte mal leider nicht geklappt.


----------



## ka1saa (14. Januar 2011)

ich hab beim treffen leider definitiv keine zeit *abmeld*, aber war mir ja irgendwie auch vorher klar, dass ich quasi unmöglich soweit im voraus nen passenden termin mitfinden kann, deswegen hab ich mich da ja auch rausgehalten. vor spätsommer wird das nichts mit bikeurlaub oder auch nur -we paar 100km entfernt, dann gehts aber mal ein paar tage nach ischgl . und allen anderen wünsch ich jetzt schonmal ne gute vorfreude und ein stark besetztes (jimbo, beef & co. ^^) treffen mit unser aller lieblings-bike-verrücktem bobby root .
oh, und natürlich trotzdem auch dank an müs, dass er sich auch ohne jimbo hier so gut kümmert !


----------



## Toolpusher69 (15. Januar 2011)

Moinsken,
so, alle Teile für den Umbau auf 2fach im Internet bestellt. Ich hoffe sie kommen nächste Woche und dann geht`s los mit dem sägen, feilen, schrauben, de.- und montieren und letztendlich freuen. Foto`s werden folgen. Schönes Wochenende. Gruß Toolpusher69


----------



## ka1saa (15. Januar 2011)

dachte mir grad: entlüftest mal wieder deine vorderbremse, druckpunkt ist bisl nah am lenker, ergebnis:

- ordentlich siff rausgeholt und neu befüllt *yay*
- die umgebung versifft, weil die untere dichtung nicht richtig drinn war, alles nochmal von vorne...
- danach die torx am bremsgriff wieder reingeschraubt und... den schraubenkopf im innern pulverisiert 
- abschließend festgestellt, dass der druckpunkt noch genauso ist wie  vorher und ich jetzt logischerweise nicht mehr entlüften kann, weil ich  die schraube nicht mehr rausbekomm. dabei hab ich die schraube nicht mal wirklich fest angezogen! mensch, hat sich das gelohnt ... toller abend bisher.

irgendwer ne idee, wie ich die schraube da wieder raus- und wo ich ne neue herbekomm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raesfeld (15. Januar 2011)

Um welche Bremse geht es?
Avid Elixir R oder ne Formula?


----------



## funbiker9 (15. Januar 2011)

ka1saa schrieb:


> dachte mir grad: entlüftest mal wieder deine vorderbremse, druckpunkt ist bisl nah am lenker, ergebnis:
> 
> - ordentlich siff rausgeholt und neu befüllt *yay*
> - die umgebung versifft, weil die untere dichtung nicht richtig drinn war, alles nochmal von vorne...
> ...



Versuche es mit einem ganz kleinen Schlitzschraubendreher, wenn er sich ordentlich im Torxkreuz verkanten kann, bekommst du die Schraube damit wunderbar raus.


----------



## ka1saa (15. Januar 2011)

oh, sorry ^^, formula the one, ganz vergessen...

es hat das gesamte torx-dings auf einmal zerstört, deswegen klappt das mitm anderen schraubendreher leider auch nicht. naja, ich probier mal rum, aber erstmal muss ich wohl ne neue schraube auftreiben.


----------



## funbiker9 (15. Januar 2011)

ka1saa schrieb:


> oh, sorry ^^, formula the one, ganz vergessen...
> 
> es hat das gesamte torx-dings auf einmal zerstört, deswegen klappt das mitm anderen schraubendreher leider auch nicht. naja, ich probier mal rum, aber erstmal muss ich wohl ne neue schraube auftreiben.



Oh...dann hast du ja ganze arbeit geleistet .
So was kann Nerven kosten. Ich wünsche dir viel Geduld.

Evtl. wenn die Schraube noch ein Stück mit dem Kopf raus schaut, kannst du auch einen Schlitz rein feilen oder dremeln und dann mit einem Schlitzschraubendreher raus machen.


----------



## ka1saa (15. Januar 2011)

ich hatte grad an sekundenkleber und irgendnen stiel reinkleben gedacht, aber hab keinen da... naja... morgen kein rad fahren  und auf montags wieder geöffnete läden warten. jetzt erstmal n bier...


----------



## funbiker9 (15. Januar 2011)

Du hast doch noch das Cube...gar kein Rad fahren, dass geht ja gar nicht


----------



## ka1saa (15. Januar 2011)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Du hast doch noch das Cube...gar kein Rad fahren, dass geht ja gar nicht


das steht grad 350km weit weg bei meinem bruder . der wollt auch mal gediegen rad fahren, auf seinem singlespeed ham ihn seine kollegen am berg immer so fertig gemacht .


----------



## funbiker9 (15. Januar 2011)

ka1saa schrieb:


> das steht grad 350km weit weg bei meinem bruder . der wollt auch mal gediegen rad fahren, auf seinem singlespeed ham ihn seine kollegen am berg immer so fertig gemacht .




Ja das Leben kann manchmal hart und ungerecht sein . 
Mit einer Bremse kann man doch auch ein bisschen fahren, darf halt nicht zu anspruchsvoll werden.


----------



## Gnarze (16. Januar 2011)

Was für ein geiler Tag!!!!
Nach einem halben Jahr Pause heute das erst mal wieder gefahren.
Bin meinen Haushügel nicht hochgekommen.
Erstaunlich wie die Kondition leidet und nachläßt, trotz 
Verzicht auf Zigaretten.

War trotzdem toll

Gruß Gnarze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (16. Januar 2011)

Dazu brauchts kein halbes Jahr. Der eine Monat des Radlverzichts (bin nur drei mal mit dem Rad aus dem Haus gekommen -.-) dank Klausuren und Scheisswetter hat mich, wie ich heute merken musste, auch ein ganzes Stück zurückgeworfen. Immerhin gab es Sonne, 10° und somit T-Shirt- und Shortwetter .


----------



## funbiker9 (16. Januar 2011)

Gnarze schrieb:


> Was für ein geiler Tag!!!!
> Nach einem halben Jahr Pause heute das erst mal wieder gefahren.
> Bin meinen Haushügel nicht hochgekommen.
> Erstaunlich wie die Kondition leidet und nachläßt, trotz
> ...



Ich hab vor 8 Jahren mit dem Rauchen aufgehört und es seitdem nicht bereut.


----------



## trigger666 (16. Januar 2011)

ich habe das wetter gestern und heute genutzt und war jeweils zwei stunden unterwegs. das letzte mal bin ich ende dezember gefahren. boh bin ich kaputt.

Allerdings nicht in T-Shirt und kurzer Hose. Dafür war es noch zu matschig und kalt.


----------



## Deleted138492 (16. Januar 2011)

Sag mal trigger, wie schreitet das Projekt mit dem Vivid voran? Mich interessiert brennend, ob meine Variante auch funktionieren könnte .


----------



## trigger666 (16. Januar 2011)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Sag mal trigger, wie schreitet das Projekt mit dem Vivid voran? Mich interessiert brennend, ob meine Variante auch funktionieren könnte .



das thema lag jetzt übern winter auf eis.

wir haben das ganze durchgesprochen und abgemessen. ich schaue regelmäig bei eBay und co. nach einen günstigen vivid dämpfer. sobald ich einen habe geht es los. wir sind der meinung, das deine idee, funktioniert.

inzwischen habe ich mir für meinen onkel eine variostütze geholt. und kann nur sagen, nie wieder ohne!!!

wenn es neuigkeiten zu dem projekt gibt, gibts es bilder und mehr. im mai nehme ich an einem soulride seminar von rose teil. dort werde ich andreas auch auf das thema stahlfeder ansprechen. oder ich kann ihn bereits meinen umbau zeigen?!


----------



## Deleted138492 (16. Januar 2011)

Eine Erfolgsmeldung würde mich sehr freuen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trigger666 (16. Januar 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/user/RoseBikes#p/u/0/MCyHgSnpEsA

Hammer! Ich nehme zwei davon!


----------



## Toolpusher69 (16. Januar 2011)

trigger666 schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/user/RoseBikes#p/u/0/MCyHgSnpEsA
> 
> Hammer! Ich nehme zwei davon!



Lecker, lecker, sabber, sabber, auch haben wollen. Sooofooort. Dat is ma hammergeil .


----------



## Deleted138492 (16. Januar 2011)

Verdammt, sieht das geil aus .


----------



## herkulars (17. Januar 2011)

> Projekt mit dem Vivid



???? Hier bitte auch Info! Um welchen geht es? Welche Idee steckt dahinter? Gerne auch per PN.


----------



## Deleted138492 (17. Januar 2011)

Darum, den Bolzen der Wippe zu kastrieren, gekürzte Schrauben auf beiden Seiten reinzudrehen und somit Platz für den AGB zu schaffen .


----------



## Lars-1 (17. Januar 2011)

Das Signature Bike von Bobby Root steht seit ein paar Tagen in der Biketown. Echt sau geil das Teil, schön blink-blink mit goldenen Parts und so aufgebaut


----------



## herkulars (17. Januar 2011)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Darum, den Bolzen der Wippe zu kastrieren, gekürzte Schrauben auf beiden Seiten reinzudrehen und somit Platz für den AGB zu schaffen .



Wird die Wippe dann nicht instabil? Wenn die Sitzstreben unterschiedlich belastet werden, müssten das die Dämpferbuchsen aufnehmen. Ich halte das für keine gute Idee.


----------



## Deleted138492 (17. Januar 2011)

Ich drücke es mal besser aus: Den Mittelteil des Bolzens entfernen und innen die gleichen/ähnliche Schrauben wie außen reindrehen. Damit es passt, müssen die alle gekürzt werden.


----------



## euer (17. Januar 2011)

Und sowas wie ein Fox Van passt nicht rein? Hatte mal bei mir nachgemessen und in 190mm Länge gibt es die, den Behälter könnte man ja nach vorne machen.

Gestern hab ich erstmal Shimano-DX Klickpedalen montiert. Ist schon was anderes als die XT-Pedalen, man kann schon fast wie bei einer Plattform in der Kurve schön auf dem äußeren Pedal Druck aufbauen 
Das Mehrgewicht ist eh sowas von egal, das Rad müsste eh schon um die 16+Kg wiegen, da betreib ich noch lieber etwas Gewichtstuning an mir


----------



## Deleted138492 (17. Januar 2011)

Nein, ein Van passt in beide Richtungen nicht. Mit dem Piggyback nach vorne eckt die Wippe am Federteller an und umgekehrt müsste man den Dämpferkörper oder die Innenseite der Wippe anfeilen, denn der Dämpfer ist 36.5mm breit, die Wippe aber nur 36. Dazu kommt das Problem mit dem Bolzen. Das habe ich alles schon sorgfältig überprüft und bisher scheint nur der Vivid (35.5mm breit) ohne all zu große Umbauten zu passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herkulars (17. Januar 2011)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Ich drücke es mal besser aus: Den Mittelteil des Bolzens entfernen und innen die gleichen/ähnliche Schrauben wie außen reindrehen. Damit es passt, müssen die alle gekürzt werden.



Nur um das richtig zu verstehen habe ich mal meine derben Paint-Skillz ausgepackt:





Du willst den markierten Bolzen entfernen und gegen kurze Schrauben ersetzen, die den Umlenkpunkt halten. Richtig? Aber genau da würde doch dann das von mir beschriebene Problem auftreten. Beispiel: Die linke Sitzstrebe wird weiter reingedrückt als die rechte. Dadurch würde die Wippe in sich verdreht werden und die maximale Belastung in dieser Verdrehung liegt dann auf den Dämpferbuchsen.


----------



## Deleted138492 (17. Januar 2011)

Nicht ganz. Der Bolzen wird nicht entfernt, sondern nur der Mittelteil, welcher dem AGB im Weg ist. Die beiden übrig gebliebenen Stücke bleiben, wo sie hingehören, werden jedoch noch von der Innenseite mit den gleichen/ähnlichen Schrauben wie die beiden Äußeren befestigt. Ich habe ehrlich gesagt wenige Bedenken, dass die Buchsen derart in Mitleidenschaft gezogen werden. Der Hinterbau des Jimbo erscheint mir steif genug, um das zu verkraften. Was natürlich auch ginge (und einfacher ist), wäre den Bolzen anzuschleifen, bis der AGB genug Platz hat. Meines Wissens nach müssen etwa 5mm weg.


----------



## herkulars (17. Januar 2011)

Hä? Wie Mittelteil von dem Bolzen? Der geht doch durch?
Jedenfalls hättest Du eine Unterbrechung der Achse, die die unteren Enden der Wippe zusammenhält.


----------



## Deleted138492 (17. Januar 2011)

herkulars schrieb:


> Der geht doch durch?



Dazu wurde die Säge erfunden .




herkulars schrieb:


> Jedenfalls hättest Du eine Unterbrechung der Achse, die die unteren Enden der Wippe zusammenhält.



Richtig.


----------



## herkulars (17. Januar 2011)

Ok. Dann lieber nich


----------



## Raesfeld (17. Januar 2011)

Ähm, er meint dass es später so aussieht!






Wenn das Jimbo diesen festen Alusteg hat, sollte das Projekt kein Problem sein. Ich weiß aber nicht auswendig, ob das Jimbo so eine Verbindung hat *schäm...*


----------



## Deleted138492 (17. Januar 2011)

Ganz genau! Die Querstrebe sorgt sicher für genügend Steifigkeit, also wo sollte das Problem liegen? 

Ach verdammt, dieses Orange ist so geil! Ich habe mir schon überlegt, die Ausfallenden und die Wippe des Hanzz in dem gleichen Orange pulvern zu lassen. Was meint ihr? In meiner Vorstellung und auf stümperhaften Photoshopversuchen siehts geil aus.


----------



## herkulars (17. Januar 2011)

> Ähm, er meint dass es später so aussieht!



Ich auch.

An den Alusteg habe ich allerdings nicht gedacht. Der ist auch am Jimbo. Hmm, damit wäre es tatsächlich eine Überlegung wert.


----------



## Raesfeld (17. Januar 2011)

Müs Lee hat quasi vorausgedacht  am neuen BC-Light ist es schließlich so gelöst 

ps: Hab mir heute erstmal nen Werkstatttermin in der Biketown gemacht, weil meine Bremse nach und nach ihre gesamte Bremskraft verliert... 
Ich muss schon mit zwei Fingern voll ankern um das Hinterrad hochzubekommen.

Wenn ich am Freitag da bin werde ich auch mal nach dem Bobby Bike ausschau halten und es knipsen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (17. Januar 2011)

Man hat mir die Idee geklaut! Plagiat! Plagiat! 

Das hört sich nach Öl/DOT auf dem Belag. Mit Pech ist ein Kolben undicht.


----------



## Raesfeld (17. Januar 2011)

Glaube ich eher nicht. Ich achte immer peinlichst darauf, dass nix an die Beläge/Scheiben kommt.
Es hängt allerdings ein Kolben ziemlich fest, und die automatische Rückstellung klappt auch nicht sonderlich (<0,1mm Luftspalt zwischen Scheibe und Belag). Somit nur 10-20% Hebelweg bis zum "Druckpunkt" (Von Druck kann man nicht wirklich sprechen, ist aber nicht so schwammig, als wenn Luft im System wäre... alles seltsam )


----------



## Nachor (18. Januar 2011)

Nabend Leute, ich muss will mich von meinem Uncle Jimbo 4 09 (Kauf 10/2009) trennen.
Upgrade: Kindshock Sattelstütze, SIXPAK Menace 710mm Lenker 
Bereifung vorne Fat Albert evolution 2,4 hinten Maxxis,
dazu 1 neuer FAt Albert 2,4 Rear Evolution, ein neuer Schwalbe ICE Spiker
sowie ein gebrauchter Ice Spiker und ein Nokian Extrem 294 Spike (die sind gerade aufgezogen).

Laut meinem GPS Tacho genau 478 km gefahren, kein Park, keine Downhills sondern Trail und Tour im Taunus.

Die Rockshox wurde gerade bei Rose mit neuem Innenleben versorgt

In schwarz Grösse L.

Schnief 

Hat evtl jemand Interesse ?


----------



## tommyboy (19. Januar 2011)

Raesfeld schrieb:


> Glaube ich eher nicht. Ich achte immer peinlichst darauf, dass nix an die Beläge/Scheiben kommt.
> Es hängt allerdings ein Kolben ziemlich fest, und die automatische Rückstellung klappt auch nicht sonderlich (<0,1mm Luftspalt zwischen Scheibe und Belag). Somit nur 10-20% Hebelweg bis zum "Druckpunkt" (Von Druck kann man nicht wirklich sprechen, ist aber nicht so schwammig, als wenn Luft im System wäre... alles seltsam )



Das sind wohl die Dichtungen. Bist Du im Schnee gefahren, im hohen Schnee?
Bei Avid quellen die gerne ein wenig auf...

Ciao und Gruss,
  Tommaso


----------



## Raesfeld (19. Januar 2011)

Im Schnee ja, im hohen Schnee nein.

Mir ist zudem aufgefallen, dass sie bei Kälte extrem gequietscht haben. ("aufgefallen" hört sich doof an, das ganze Dorf weiß das meine Bremse quietscht, so laut wie das ist! )

Ich denke, wenn man den einen Kolben an der Vorderradbremse wieder lösen kann und das System einmal richtig gut entlüftet hat, sollte die Bremse wieder funktionieren. Aber die Leutz von Rose werden schon wissen was zu tun ist


----------



## Toolpusher69 (19. Januar 2011)

Raesfeld schrieb:


> Ähm, er meint dass es später so aussieht!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das BC SL hat, so viel ich weiss, die Schwinge des 2010er UJ. Also müßte doch theoretisch die Dämpferaufnahme vom BC SL ins UJ 2010 passen, oder ? Im Prinzip ist doch das BC SL eine höher gelegte Version des 2010er UJ. Es wäre sehr interessant zu wissen ob die Dämpferaufnahme tatsächlich passen würde, weil dann könnte man.................tja hm (* BC SL 2010 **in braun/weiß *)  . Gruß Toolpusher69


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trigger666 (19. Januar 2011)

es war mal wieder richtig schön durchs gelände zu heizen. ohne schnee. nur matsch und schlamm.


----------



## Raesfeld (19. Januar 2011)

Oh, ne neue Reverb?

Galante Zugverlegung


----------



## trigger666 (19. Januar 2011)

ja, ist ein geiles stück technik. funktioniert super gut. 

wenn sich die zugverlegung so bewährt, dann überlege ich mir eine dezentere alternative.


----------



## Nachor (19. Januar 2011)

Nabend hat einer von euch nen "Trick" wie dich Kasette hinten runter bekomme. Das Rad war ja bei Rose im Service und die haben das so festgeknallt  das ich es nicht lose bekomme.  Werkzeug ist nicht das Problem aber es löst sich nicht !


----------



## Nachor (19. Januar 2011)

nix da


----------



## chris2305 (20. Januar 2011)

Moin,
ich weiß es gibt SuFu, aber...
Das BB30 Lager hört sich auf der einen Seite an wie ne Mühle, läuft aber noch.

Was braucht man noch alles um die BB30 Lager zu wechseln?? Gab da doch 2 Werkzeuge von CRC und Lager von SFK?
Danke im Voraus


----------



## herkulars (20. Januar 2011)

Montage (zusätzlich brauchst Du ein Einpresswerkzeug)
Demontage

Werkzeug hab ich leider auch noch nicht gekauft, sonst hättest Du vorbeikommen können.

Maße der Lager: 30x42x7, Bezeichnung: 61806 2RS


----------



## chris2305 (20. Januar 2011)

Danke dir Lars.
Hatte ich ja alles richtig, zum Einpressen hat der Hoerman ja was selber gebaut, bzw. kann man das locker einschlagen denke ich.

Lager sind ja super günstig, das kann ich gleich auf Vorrat ordern.

Wenn du jetzt was benötigst kannst du bei mir vorbeischauen. Erst mal gucken ob das lager wirklich hin ist, laufen tut es noch super, klingt halt nur komisch.


----------



## ka1saa (20. Januar 2011)

Nachor schrieb:


> Nabend Leute, ich muss will mich von meinem Uncle Jimbo 4 09 (Kauf 10/2009) trennen.


kannst uns doch nicht einfach verlassen


----------



## stevenscrosser (21. Januar 2011)

@ Chris - hatte schon das gleiche Problem. Du musst die Lager allerdings nicht ersetzten sondern könntest sie auch warten. Einfach Kurbel runter, vorsichtig den Dichtring des Lagers heraus machen dann mit Brunox mal ausspülen und danach mit frischem Fett komplett auffüllen. Bei mir hats wirklich geholfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris2305 (21. Januar 2011)

OK. Danke .
Werde ich mal versuchen


----------



## euer (21. Januar 2011)

Bei den Lagern müsst ihr aber aufpassen, dass vorher die große Schraube an der Kurbel wieder voll reingedreht ist (die um hinterher das Spiel zwischen Kurbel und Lager auszugleichen). Erst dann die Kurbel wieder festschrauben und dann erst die große Schraube vorsichtig anziehen (Sicherung nicht vergessen). 
Ansonsten kann es sein, dass die Lager voll zusammengedrückt werden und dann sind die erst recht hin


----------



## Raesfeld (21. Januar 2011)

In der Biketown steht seit kurzem was ganz nettes 














Echt ein cooles Teil!

Meine Bremsen wurden übrigens innerhalb von 2 Stunden repariert und klappen wieder hervorragend!
Ein Kolben hatte sich verkeilt und war zusätzlich von innen mit Bremsstaub "Festgeklebt".


----------



## funbiker9 (21. Januar 2011)

Sorry aber :kotz:...der Rahmen ist ja mal hässlich.







Ist natürlich Geschmackssache


----------



## chris2305 (21. Januar 2011)

Mir ist es auch a little bit too much. Das "Rose" finde ich aber nett ebenso den gebrushten Namen.  Den Adler bräuchte ich auch nicht.

Aber wie gesagt; Geschmackssache"

btw. Lager sauber gemacht, man hört noch was. Mal gucken wie es nach einer Ausfahrt ist.


----------



## euer (21. Januar 2011)

Sieht voll nach Chopper aus. Hat das kein BB30 Tretlager mehr?


----------



## herkulars (21. Januar 2011)

Doch, aber mit Adapter. Funktioniert auch in Japan!


----------



## Toolpusher69 (21. Januar 2011)

Also, wenn Ihr den Rahmen nicht wollt, ich nehm den wohl . Nice Bike, legger, legger. Gruß Toolpusher69. Ach ja, danke an Raesfeld.


----------



## Deleted138492 (22. Januar 2011)

Jup, Adler und Variostütze sind nicht so pralle (DHler mit Variostütze sieht einfach seltsam aus). Der Rest allerdings ist cool .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toolpusher69 (22. Januar 2011)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Jup, Adler und Variostütze sind nicht so pralle (DHler mit Variostütze sieht einfach seltsam aus). Der Rest allerdings ist cool .



Müs, Bobby ist Ami, ergo der Adler ist ein "MUSS". Is klar, oder ?  und eine Variostütze beim Front Wheelie von 5000m immer von Vorteil ( braucht man den Hintern nicht so lange einziehen  ) Gruß T69


----------



## flyingcruiser (22. Januar 2011)

bei dem ding gibts ja fast augenkrebs. ist mir echt zuviel bling-bling.


----------



## jonalisa (22. Januar 2011)

Die neuen Rahmen haben nicht mehr BB30 sondern Pressfit 30 Innenlager.
Bauen breiter der Durchmesser der Kurbel bleibt dabei aber gleich.

Bei so vielen Standards kennt sich keiner mehr aus: BSA, BB92, BB86, BB30,...


----------



## Toolpusher69 (22. Januar 2011)

jonalisa schrieb:


> Bei so vielen Standards kennt sich keiner mehr aus: BSA, BB92, BB86, BB30,...



Ja da kann ich Dir nur beipflichten. Mich nervt es auch, dass ständig neue Standards auf den Markt geworfen werden. Neues Bike gekauft, 6 Monate später, altes Bike in der Garage . Ich wünsche mir mehr Evolution anstatt ständig Revolution, so hätte man auch mal den Hauch einer Chance für kleines Geld nachzurüsten. Möchte man aber Aufrüsten kann man besser gleich ein neues Bike ordern, da dass Aufrüsten teurer kommt. Gruß T69


----------



## euer (22. Januar 2011)

Weis eigentlich jemand ob man das Werkzeug, um die Avid Hohlschrauben anzuziehen, auch einzeln kaufen kann? Ich hab zwar ein Entlüftungs-Kit, aber nicht dieses eine Werkzeug was man braucht um eine Leitung zu tauschen. Das Rad muss doch wieder fit werden, bald gehen die CTFs los


----------



## Deleted138492 (23. Januar 2011)

Aaalso, ich soll mich 3-4 Wochen vor dem Treffen noch mal bei Rose melden und die Teilnehmerzahl durchgeben. Wer kann jetzt schon versichern, dass er dabei sein wird?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herkulars (24. Januar 2011)

Weiß jemand von Euch welche Buchsen ich benötige, wenn ich einen DHX Air 5.0 im Jimbo (2009) versenken möchte?


----------



## Deleted138492 (24. Januar 2011)

Buchsen 1/2", Reducer 22.2x8mm hinten wie vorne. Nimm einfach die des RP23.


----------



## herkulars (24. Januar 2011)

> Nimm einfach die des RP23.


 Hab ich mir fast gedacht, wollte nur sicher gehen.


----------



## Raesfeld (24. Januar 2011)

Wäre dann natürlich auch interessant zu wissen, ob sich solch ein Umbau lohnt!


----------



## herkulars (24. Januar 2011)

Schaunmermal. Ich berichte wenn fertig.


----------



## Raesfeld (24. Januar 2011)

Tu das, tät mich nämlich auch interessieren!

Zu Müs Lee´s Stahldämpferprojekt:
Das neue BC SL besiert ja auf dem Jimbo Rahmen vom Vorjahr, oder?
Sollte es nicht machbar sein, sich die beiden Wippenschrauben+entsprechende Muttern direkt bei Rose zu ordern, anstelle sie selber zu bauen?
Wenn man freundlich in der richtigen Abteilung fragt, ließe sich sowas doch einrichten 
Dann könnte man die lange Schraube durch die beiden kurzen tauschen und könnte notfalls wieder Rückbauen, falls es irgendwelche Probleme gibt.

Nicht, das ich sowas vorhätte, aber man weiß ja nie wann man mal einen günstigen Stahlfederdämpfer bekommt


----------



## Deleted138492 (24. Januar 2011)

Der DHX Air lohnt sich mMn nicht. Für den Preis gibts wahrlich bessere Dämpfer.

Passen könnte es, sofern beim BC SL die gleichen Nadellager wie beim Jimbo verwendet werden.


----------



## ka1saa (24. Januar 2011)

Raesfeld schrieb:


> Wenn man freundlich in der richtigen Abteilung fragt, ließe sich sowas doch einrichten


hab gehört, da wohnt einer ziemlich in der nähe, also auf, raes !

edit: soeben hab ich die olle kackschraube aus meinem bremshebel rausbekommen und durch ne neue ersetzt *yay*, der druckpunkt ist wundervoll, kommt aber immer noch viel zu spät, ich versuchs mal mit kolben gängig machen -.- ... und wenn ich eh grad dabei bin, kommt dann auch die hintere bremse dran.


----------



## Raesfeld (24. Januar 2011)

Ma janz langsam mit de junge Pferde 

Für den Fall dass ich nen Stahldämpfer günstig bekomme... Sonst eher nicht.
Wenn ich mir nicht sowieso bald ein BC SL kaufe... hab mich in das teil verliebt


----------



## ka1saa (25. Januar 2011)

ka1saa schrieb:


> edit: soeben hab ich die olle kackschraube aus meinem bremshebel rausbekommen und durch ne neue ersetzt *yay*, der druckpunkt ist wundervoll, kommt aber immer noch viel zu spät, ich versuchs mal mit kolben gängig machen -.- ... und wenn ich eh grad dabei bin, kommt dann auch die hintere bremse dran.


so, geschafft! so gut war die bremse noch nie! mal ohne bremsscheibe die kolben ein bisschen rausgedrückt, was man ja nicht machen soll, weil sie dabei rausfallen können... wenn mans übertreibt. aber jetzt sind die bremsbeläge so nah an der scheibe, wie sie sollen und alles ist wunderbar .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jagdhund (26. Januar 2011)

hallo zusammen!

hab e da mal eine frage. und zwar ob ein fat albert 2.40 in die schwinge vom jabba passen würde? oder wirds gar mit nem 2.25er schon arg eng?

danke für eine antwort 

lg jagdhund


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (26. Januar 2011)

Ja der 2.4er passt noch durch -allerdings blockiert er recht bald, wenn du durch Matsch fährst. Der ganze Dreck bleibt dann am Rahmen kleben und häuft sich dort an - bis zum stillstand
Richtig übel wird das dann bei der Federgabel (bei mir Reba 120mm).


----------



## Raesfeld (26. Januar 2011)

Mal wieder ein Pic von meinem Schätzchen.
Jetzt neu mit Conti Kampfbereifung


----------



## flyingcruiser (26. Januar 2011)

warum kombipedale?


----------



## Raesfeld (26. Januar 2011)

HÄ?

Kombipedale?????????????
Das sind DX Klickies mit nem Käfig drumrum, damit man mehr auflagefläche hat 
Die kannste mit normalen Schuhen kaum fahren, nur mal bis zur Eisdiele


----------



## chris2305 (26. Januar 2011)

Glaube die Frage ging eher dahin, warum du mit Klicks fährst....


----------



## flyingcruiser (26. Januar 2011)

raesfeld hat die frage schon richtig verstanden. ich hatte ähnliche nur nicht die dx sondern die 545. und zur eisdiele gehts auch ohne klick. weil mehr halt gibt der käfig nicht... aber wenns dir passt


----------



## euer (26. Januar 2011)

Ja sauber, die Contis sehen echt nicht gerade dünn aus. Hab mir die letztens auch bestellt, aber dauert wohl leider noch etwas bis die kommen. 
Wie fahren die sich denn? Ist der Rollwiderstand noch im Rahmen oder sollte ich schon mal noch einen X-King für lange Touren dazu ordern? Außerdem hab ich immer noch die Befürchtung, dass die hinten etwas zu breit für die Schwinge sind :-/
Morgen ist ja wieder Schlussverkauf in Bocholt, mal gucken ob ich hinfahre. Wollte mal nach einem etwas kürzerem Vorbau gucken.


----------



## tommyboy (26. Januar 2011)

@Raesfeld,

schönes Bike.
Wie gross bist Du? 4.20m?

Ciao und Gruss,
  Tommaso


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raesfeld (26. Januar 2011)

1,82m

Der Sattel ist so in Tourenposition 
Kommt einfach dadurch, dass das ein M Rahmen ist. Dementsprechend ist die Sattelstütze weit draußen.
Beim Jimbo ist hinten an der Schwinge noch genug Platz für vieeel Schlamm


----------



## Toolpusher69 (26. Januar 2011)

Moin Raesfeld, bitte kurzes Statement bezüglich der Farbe am Bash. Hält oder hält nicht, bin noch ein wenig hin.-und hergerissen ob ich lackieren soll oder nicht, sieht natürlich besser aus. Die Frage ist nur wie lange, bis es anfängt zu blättern. 
Ach übrigends, ich fahre keine Klick`s sondern Pin`s mit 5 Ten Schuhen und kann nur sagen : Pattex. Gruß Toolpusher69


----------



## Raesfeld (26. Januar 2011)

Farbe hält!
(wo ich mal aufgesetzt habe, ist natürlich partiell ein bisschen Farbschwund zu beklagen, aber insgesamt hält die Farbe super gut.)

Verwendet habe ich einen Schwarzen Unterbodenlack von Berner, und darüber Acrylklarlack ebenfalls von Berner. Und die Oberfläche natürlich angeschliffen.

Ich würds wieder machen!


----------



## cyclo-dude (26. Januar 2011)

@ raesfeld
sag mal du hast ja nen 2010er und deswegen ne gerade sattelstütze oder?
du brauchst nicht zufällig ne gekröröpfte? ich sitze einfach zu weit hinten bei meinem bock


----------



## Raesfeld (26. Januar 2011)

Serienmäßig war ne gekröpfte Easton Vice drin, die sitzt jetzt in meinem Rennrad.
Ich hatte einfach das gleiche Problem wie du, ich saß zu weit hinten.
Diese 25mm weiter vorn zu sitzen bringen beim Uphill doch ne ganze Menge.


----------



## cyclo-dude (27. Januar 2011)

ahhh ok
ja fürs frühjahr ist das bei mir auch geplant, bin noch am  überlegen ob ich eine teleskop sattelstütze nehme aber welche ist da gut ohne versatz?
ich hätte schon gern ne mechanische aber die sind glaub ich alle mit offset oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trigger666 (27. Januar 2011)

habt ihr alle immer eure geputzt für die bilder? oder fahrt ihr nur strasse? ich habe mir meine bilder mal durchgeschaut. ich habe zwei stück gefunden wo meins sauber ist(tag der lieferung).


----------



## trigger666 (27. Januar 2011)

Raesfeld schrieb:


> Mal wieder ein Pic von meinem Schätzchen.
> Jetzt neu mit Conti Kampfbereifung



2,4 = kampfbereifung?
ich fahre muddy mary 2,5. was sind die dann?


----------



## Deleted138492 (27. Januar 2011)

Panzerraupen.

2.5er Schwalbe geht schon sehr Richtung 3.0 Gazzaloddi, die Dinger sind einfach nur fett.


----------



## Raesfeld (27. Januar 2011)

Die fallen recht groß aus 

Könnten glatt als 2.5er durchgehen, wenn nix draufstehen würde.
Aber ne Muddy Mary in 2.5 und vorne hoffentlich mit GG Mischung ist auch schon ne Ansage!

Außerdem ist die Gummimischung von Conit einfach geil, die hat Grip ohne Ende, bin gerade von einem Nightride wieder zu Hause. Auf gefrorenem, nassen Waldboden haben die mich geführt wie Schienen.


----------



## trigger666 (27. Januar 2011)

stimmt,
geht schon in richtung motocross reifen

Dafür ist Traktion fast immer vorhanden.


----------



## trigger666 (27. Januar 2011)

nightride finde ich gut. ist schön unheimlich alleine im wald. bei mir geht dann immer das kopfkino an. ich habe wahrscheinlich zu viel horrorfilme gesehen. wenn mir im dunkeln im wald einer von hinten auf die schulter fassen würde, würde ich tot vom rad fallen.


----------



## herkulars (28. Januar 2011)

Ich glaube ich muß des Nachts mal in Einbeck vorbeischauen. Da gibt's offenbar recht einfach ein Jimbo zu ergattern. Einfach zugreifen. 

MM in 2.5 an der Front ist schon klasse, das Ding hat einfach Volumen ohne Ende. Über den Rollwiderstand sprechen wir lieber nicht.


----------



## Toolpusher69 (28. Januar 2011)

Moin, habe mir die neuen Betty`s 2.40 EVO Freeride Trail Stars Modell 2011 besorgt. Werde sie am Wochenende aufziehen und dann mal gucken äh testen wie die so "kleben". Bericht folgt. Gruß Toolpusher69


----------



## trigger666 (30. Januar 2011)

nabend, gibt es schon eine ca. zahl von teilnehmern für das rose 2011er treffen? dürfen wieder nicht rose fahrer mitfahren? nicht das hier noch einer mit nem würfel auftaucht!


----------



## Deleted138492 (30. Januar 2011)

Nee, der Kerl hat leider keine Zeit. An dessen Stelle mime ich den Würfelfahrer .

Nichts genaues weiß man noch nicht, jedenfalls nicht sehr viele.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (30. Januar 2011)

Mit meinem Uncle Jimbo werde ich auf dem Treffen sicherlich nicht auftauchen. Denke die Anzahl der Teilnehmer wird sich im voraus kaum genau feststellen lassen...


----------



## hempblend (31. Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich fahre ein Jimbo von 2010 in XL schwarz. Bin 190cm und habe festgestellt, das mir der Rahmen doch zu groß ist.

Hat vielleicht jemand einen L Rahmen (oder kennt ihr evt. jemanden), welcher ihm doch zu klein ist? Dann könnte man die Rahmen tauschen. Zustand meines Rahmens ist wie neu. Bevorzugt auch in schwarz, muss aber nicht unbedingt sein. Rechnung von Rose wegen Garantie ist natürlich vorhanden.

Bei Interesse bitte per PN melden!


----------



## euer (31. Januar 2011)

Die Klausuren der ersten Phase sind fast rum, die neuen Verschleißteile auf dem Weg zu mir, nur der Dämpfer ist immer noch nicht gewartet.
Sind die neuen Gleitlager für den Dämpfer bei TF mit im Preis inbegriffen? Mein nächstes Rad wird wieder ein Hardtail, das reißt ja riesen Löcher ins Studentenportemonnaie, teurer im Jahr als eine 125er


----------



## Raesfeld (31. Januar 2011)

Ich habe die erste Klausurphase hinter mir! 

Hab gerade ne Tour gemacht um ein paar geile Pics zu machen, als ich feststellen musste, dass der Kameraakku fast leer ist 
Immerhin 8 Fotos gemacht auf denen ich insgesamt 3 mal drauf bin (doof mit Selbstauslöser )

Immerhin wars n gutes Training...


----------



## MonsterKody (1. Februar 2011)

Kann mir wer en Tip geben welche BB30 Lager das beste Preis/Leistungs verhältnis haben ?
Meine jetzigen kann ich zweimal im Jahr wechseln lassen.

Bekomm ich Truvativ BB30 Keramik Lagerschalen zusammen mit meiner FSA Afterburner zum laufen???

*
*


----------



## jojo2 (2. Februar 2011)

tag zusammen

ich benötige einen voll funktionstüchtigen hinterbau für
mein uncle jimbo von 2009
hat jemand von euch sowas zuhause rumliegen?
würde ich ihm gerne abkaufen.
ernstgemeinte angebote bitte per p.n. an mich
danke schon mal
jojo


----------



## funbiker9 (2. Februar 2011)

jojo2 schrieb:


> tag zusammen
> 
> ich benötige einen voll funktionstüchtigen hinterbau für
> mein uncle jimbo von 2009
> ...



Ich glaube kaum, daß einer zufällig ein Hinterbau daheim rumliegen hat. Frag doch einfach bei Rose nach...


----------



## jojo2 (2. Februar 2011)

danke für deinen hinweis,

aber vielleicht hat ja doch einer zufällig,
oder auch weniger zufällig, sondern aus gutem grund 
einen hinterbau für ein uncle jimbo von 2009 zuhause, 
den er evtl. an mich verkaufen würde...
jojo


----------



## Deleted138492 (2. Februar 2011)

Ist deiner gerissen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (2. Februar 2011)

ne 
ausfallende nach oben hin verbogen
schaltauge hat keinen rechten  halt mehr


----------



## Deleted138492 (2. Februar 2011)

Dann reicht doch die Kettenstrebe. Schon mal Rose gefragt?


----------



## jojo2 (2. Februar 2011)

jo


----------



## Deleted138492 (2. Februar 2011)

Und? Keine mehr da?


----------



## jojo2 (3. Februar 2011)

deswegen frage ich hier nach


----------



## Raesfeld (3. Februar 2011)

Antworte doch einfach mal auf die Frage, ob Rose noch einen Hinterbau hat  !

Inzwischen ist man ja dahintergekommen, dass sie keinen mehr haben, aber das ließe sich auch in einem Post zusammenfassen 


Ich hab zwar ein 09er Jimbo, aber meinen kriegste nich. Kann man nicht den vom 10er nehmen? Oder gibt es Probleme wegen anderer Lagerpunkte im Tretlagerbereich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (3. Februar 2011)

tag raesfeld
dieser tech-talk hier ist nicht so mein feld...
wollte nicht unhöflich rüberkommen,
aber ich war mir ziemlich sicher, 
dass sich hier vielleicht hilfe / ein hinterbau finden lässt,
aber...
auch eine riesendiskussion losgetreten würde, 
wenn ich hier mehr als mein anliegen formuliere.

daher habe ich mich nur kurz und sehr knapp äußern wollen
zumal ich lieber fahre als mich in technische details hineinzufuchsen...


(bin übrigens bereits weitergekommen - sieht aus, als hätte ich bereits einen neuen hinterbau)
ich danke euch für´s lesen

und funbiker9
hast du einen farbvorschlag für meinen vorderreifen am jimbo?
fahre seit längerem wieder schwarz - vermag mich aber nicht daran zu gewöhnen...


----------



## Deleted138492 (3. Februar 2011)

Welche anderen Farben gibts denn noch? Außer selten auftauchende und meist für den OEM-Markt bestimmte weiße Reifen oder oldschoolrote fallen mir nur schwarze Reifen ein.


----------



## Raesfeld (3. Februar 2011)

Tag Jojo 

dann ist ja alles gut! Hast du jetzt doch von Rose einen bekommen, oder hat ein Forumuser einen an dich abgetreten?


----------



## jojo2 (3. Februar 2011)

nun lass ich mich doch noch zu diskussionen hinreissen...

über einen forumuser kommt der hinterbau,
aber nur weil rose fleissig mitliest.

die farbe der reifen:
ich hoffe, der funbiker erinnert sich:
mit einem pott oder mehreren pötten farbe
kriegt man jede reifenwand sogar bunt
kannst du bei meinen fotos sehen

cu


----------



## Deleted138492 (3. Februar 2011)

Huchje, das ist aber nicht mein Ding...


----------



## jojo2 (3. Februar 2011)

das ahnte ich bereits,

aber ist doch so:
sag mir wie dein rad aussieht und ich sage dir, wer du bist

also ich mein´ jetzt: 
man kann mir dann sagen, wer ich bin.
da kann ich mich doch glücklich schätzen.
andere sind oft jahrelang vergeblich auf der suche nach antworten
auf solch zentrale fragen...


----------



## funbiker9 (3. Februar 2011)

jojo2 schrieb:


> das ahnte ich bereits,
> 
> aber ist doch so:
> sag mir wie dein rad aussieht und ich sage dir, wer du bist
> ...



Gehts dir gut? Du weißt das es hier um Räder geht und nicht um die Frage des seins?


----------



## jojo2 (3. Februar 2011)

ich glaube, wir beide könnten ein menge fun miteinander haben.

und jetzt lass ich euch mal wieder in ruh.
danke euch für eure aufmerksamkeit
jojo


----------



## Deleted138492 (3. Februar 2011)

Kleine Frage: Beim Rosetreffen in WiBe dabei? Je mehr, desto besser.


----------



## funbiker9 (3. Februar 2011)

jojo2 schrieb:


> ich glaube, wir beide könnten ein menge fun miteinander haben.
> 
> und jetzt lass ich euch mal wieder in ruh.
> danke euch für eure aufmerksamkeit
> jojo



Das klingt ja fast schon ein bisschen versaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (3. Februar 2011)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Kleine Frage: Beim Rosetreffen in WiBe dabei? Je mehr, desto besser.



meinst du mich?

ich bin immer gern in wibe.
ich schau mal nach, wann das treffen da ist.
und auf leute zum gemeinsamen radfahren freue ich mich sowieso immer.
also:
vielleicht bis dahin
jojo


----------



## Deleted138492 (3. Februar 2011)

Jo, du bist gemeint . Am 14. und 15. Juli steigt das Treffen in WiBe und Willingen.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=493558


----------



## Toolpusher69 (3. Februar 2011)

jojo2 schrieb:


> ich bin immer gern in wibe.
> ich schau mal nach, wann das treffen da ist.
> und auf leute zum gemeinsamen radfahren freue ich mich sowieso immer.
> also:
> ...



@jojo, ich könnte Dir auch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit anbieten . Aber das können wir dann ja demnächst im Teuto bequatschen . Gruß Toolpusher69


----------



## jojo2 (4. Februar 2011)

danke toolpusher,
allerdings ist für mich ab dem 17.07. eine woche radfahren 
in winterberg bereits fest verplant,
zum rosetreffen werde ich dann wohl auch dieses jahr nicht kommen können...

genug von mir.
und nun wieder:
tech talk!


----------



## Eisbein (4. Februar 2011)

gibt es eigentlich schon eine Gewichtsangabe von dem Jimbo 1 2011?

Mit dem LRS und der domain sicherlich i.wo bei 16kg?!

Bilder wären auch cool, rose hält sich ja da doch eher bedeckt!


----------



## herkulars (5. Februar 2011)

AAAAAAHHHHHHRRRRRRGGGGGHHH!!!    :kotz:









Die 6Nm stimmen nicht!


----------



## Deleted138492 (5. Februar 2011)

Oha...


----------



## Raesfeld (5. Februar 2011)

Beim fahren, oder beim Schrauben abgerissen?


----------



## herkulars (5. Februar 2011)

Beim Schrauben. Daher ja auch die Erkenntnis, dass die 6Nm, die dort stehen, nicht stimmen. Statt des Drehmomentschlüssels machte plötzlich die Wippe knack. Ich hatte nichtmal einen großen Widerstand beim Anziehen. Hoffe, das geht über Garantie. Hab Rose die Bilder vorhin zugemailt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raesfeld (5. Februar 2011)

Dann drück ich mal die Daumen für dich.
Ist an der Bruchfläche denn irgendwas zu erkennen, was auf die Ursache schließen lässt?
Sowas wie ein Lunker, oder ein kleiner Einschluss. Denn eigentlich sollte das Material in diesem Bereich die 6Nm locker wegstecken können.
Achte auch mal drauf, ob du auf der Bruchfläche eventuell Rastlinien findest, das würde dann auf einen Dauerschwingbruch schließen lassen. Man weiß ja nicht, wie lange das schon am Ermüden war.
Allerdings kenn ich mich mit dem Bruchverhalten von Aluminium auch nicht so gut aus wie mit dem von Stahl


----------



## herkulars (6. Februar 2011)

Auf der Bruchfläche erkennt man garnix. Ist halt weiß-silbriges Alu, die Oberfläche des Bruches würde ich als porös bezeichnen. Lunker? Rastlinien? Was ist das?
Auf der anderen Seite der Wippe ist an der selben Stelle auch ein Riss zu erkennen. Auch da habe ich mit 6Nm angezogen.
Die Wandstärke an der Bruchstelle ist nur 1mm dick. Ich mache morgen bei Tageslicht mal ein Foto davon.


----------



## stevenscrosser (6. Februar 2011)

Lunker sind Lufteinschlüsse in Gußteilen. Denke aber nicht, das das Gußteile sind. Hatte mal nen defekten Drehmomentschlüssel. Hast du deinen mal überprüft?


----------



## herkulars (7. Februar 2011)

Von der Funktion her tut der Schlüssel, was er soll. Wie kann ich denn überprüfen ob das eingestellte Drehmoment korrekt ist?
Ich habe ja nichtmal fest angezogen. Es ging ganz leicht und plötzlich knirschte es häßlich. Ich dachte erst, die Schraube wäre durch. Als ich sie rausdrehte, viel mir die Ecke entgegen. Hier mal Fotos von dem Bruchstück. Man sieht ganz gut wie wenig Material dort um den Schraubenkopf ist.


----------



## Toolpusher69 (7. Februar 2011)

Moinsken,
wie bitte sperre ich den Umwerfer und/oder Schalthebel nach dem Umbau auf 2 fach Kettenschaltung und muß ich noch etwas beachten ( einstellen ) ? Gruß Toolpusher69


----------



## Bacara (7. Februar 2011)

Anschlag am Umwerfer weit genug reindrehen, das der 3te Gang nimmer schaltbar ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bueck (7. Februar 2011)

herkulars schrieb:


> AAAAAAHHHHHHRRRRRRGGGGGHHH!!!    :kotz:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gratulation ... bei mir sind auch schon länger Risse an der Senkung.
Ziemliche Fehlkonstruktion was die Stabilität angeht:
Deshalb =>  siehe Foto (und es ergeben sich 180mm Federweg )
mfg Bück


----------



## herkulars (7. Februar 2011)

Cool! Baust Du die gerade? Was wird das kosten?


----------



## herkulars (8. Februar 2011)

Juhuu, Doppelpost! 
Rose hat sich gestern noch gemeldet, sie schicken mir kostenlos eine neue Wippe zu. 

Trotzdem interessiert mich die Konstruktion von Bueck. Ist das noch in Planung oder schon konkret? Die Dämpferlänge bleibt gleich oder?


----------



## chris2305 (8. Februar 2011)

herkulars schrieb:


> Juhuu, Doppelpost!
> Rose hat sich gestern noch gemeldet, sie schicken mir kostenlos eine neue Wippe zu.
> 
> Trotzdem interessiert mich die Konstruktion von Bueck. Ist das noch in Planung oder schon konkret? Die Dämpferlänge bleibt gleich oder?



Glückwunsch Lars!!

@ Bueck: hier auch Interesse, need Info


----------



## cyclo-dude (8. Februar 2011)

grüß euch,
ich hab mal eine eher stylemäßige frage.
im frühjahr strebe ich vermutlich eine Teleskopsattelstüze an und eventuell einen breiteren lenker. den hätte ich dann wohl gern farbig,bin mir aber nicht sicher was passt, das gold vom rahmen treffe ich wohl nie, rot ist ja schon was dran oder was ganz anderes wie grün, also dunkles. 

wegen der stütze weiß ich auch noch nicht was ich da machen soll, ich würde am ehesten was mechanisches nehmen oder eine hydraulische Lever version. allerdings bin ich nicht sicher wie das mit 100kg so ist? favorit bislang wäre wohl die KS i950. die wäre dann wieder rot.


muss mir auch mal meinen umlenkhebel ansehen wenn ich das hier so lese, ein neues teil bauen finde ich da ganz interissant weils ja doch ein simples ding ist oder?
ich denke die ursache des bruchs wirst du da nicht so schnell sehen können, allein weil die kanten so klein sind. allerdings meine ich mal gelesen zu haben das aluminium bei ermüdung mit einem sprödbruchv versagt. also wenn du sehen kannst das die kanten matt sind und veformt dann wars überbelastung, wenn sie eher glänzen und schön gerade sind dann wars ermüdung. so wären die anzeichen bei stahl jedenfalls.


----------



## cyclo-dude (8. Februar 2011)

häh, kann nicht editieren,
jedenfalls war die temperatur bei dem bruch eventuell auch interissant, wenns vielleicht zu kalt war.


----------



## herkulars (8. Februar 2011)

Also ich hab n roten Sixpack Leader SL Lenker am Jimbo verbaut, dazu ne rote Hope Sattelklemme:






Inzwischen finde ich's langweilig. Ich hätte vielleicht doch lieber grün oder sowas nehmen sollen. Auf jeden Fall werde ich demnächst mal die goldenen Akzente wegmachen.


----------



## Toolpusher69 (8. Februar 2011)

So, Tagwerk vollbracht. Umbau ala Raesfeld vorgenommen. Den Bash habe ich jedoch nicht schwarz wie all die Anderen, sondern versucht farblich an die Rahmenfarbe anzupassen. Dazu noch ein Paar neue Big Betty`s, ein wenig putzen, alles gut (neu) abgeschmiert, Lager bzw. Aufhängung nachgezogen, fertig. Die Saison kann kommen.






[/URL][/IMG]

Gruß Toolpusher69


----------



## Toolpusher69 (8. Februar 2011)

Ganz vergessen , mal in voller Breitseite .







[/URL][/IMG]

Gruß Toolpusher69


----------



## Raesfeld (8. Februar 2011)

Geil!

Das Bike ist eine Augenweide 
Hast den Braunton ganz gut getroffen, ich nehme an, dass er in echt etwas dunkler ausfällt als auf dem Bild.

Auf jeden Fall ne erstklassige Idee da ein bisschen Farbe dran zu knallen!

Hat von euch noch jemand das "Problemchen" mit der Wippe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bueck (8. Februar 2011)

herkulars schrieb:


> Cool! Baust Du die gerade? Was wird das kosten?



@ an alle mit gerissener Wippe

Wippe ist erstmal konstruiert (und schon am Bike mit Hilfsvorrichtung getestet worden - damit nix klemmt - und den Federweg ermittelt - volle 180mm)
Wippe ist 90mm von Bohrung zu Bohrung und die Bohrung des Dämpfers -der bleibt der mit 63,5mm Hub -  ist 21mm über der Achse vom Nadellager).
Die Welle werde ich über Madenschrauben fixieren damit die Wippe nicht mehr geschlitzt werden muss.
Material wird hochfestes Alu sein.
Gewicht ist ca. 5 Gramm höher als die Orginale.
Bitte bastelt Euch sowas lieber selber - da ich keine Lust auf Schadensersatzforderungen habe falls es einen damit "aufstellt" ;-)
mfg Bück


----------



## herkulars (10. Februar 2011)

Alter! So geht das aber nicht! Uns hier erst heiß machen und dann müssen wir selber bauen? Du hast doch an meinen Fotos gesehen was dabei rauskommt.


----------



## trigger666 (11. Februar 2011)

Bueck schrieb:


> @ an alle mit gerissener Wippe
> 
> Wippe ist erstmal konstruiert (und schon am Bike mit Hilfsvorrichtung getestet worden - damit nix klemmt - und den Federweg ermittelt - volle 180mm)
> Wippe ist 90mm von Bohrung zu Bohrung und die Bohrung des Dämpfers -der bleibt der mit 63,5mm Hub -  ist 21mm über der Achse vom Nadellager).
> ...



richtige entscheidung. 
vorher: "kein thema wenn was passiert" "Nehme ich auf meine Kappe". Wenn dann was passiert, sind das die ersten beiden punkte die man vergessen hat.


----------



## Big_Foot (12. Februar 2011)

herkulars schrieb:


> Also ich hab n roten Sixpack Leader SL Lenker am Jimbo verbaut, dazu ne rote Hope Sattelklemme:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Da hatten wir wohl optisch ähnlich Ideen 






Lenker: RaceFace Atlas Fr
Griffe: Odi
Klemme: Hope
Pedale: Sixpackicon Al


----------



## Eksduro (12. Februar 2011)

haste den lenker original in 785mm gelassen...?


hab den auch grad hier liegen, fand die züge aber schon bei na version von 730mm knapp bemessen.....


----------



## chris2305 (12. Februar 2011)

Hab den NC-17 in 785mm und die Züge sind von der Länge o.k.


----------



## Big_Foot (12. Februar 2011)

Eksduro schrieb:


> haste den lenker original in 785mm gelassen...?
> 
> 
> hab den auch grad hier liegen, fand die züge aber schon bei na version von 730mm knapp bemessen.....



Lenker hat noch die orginalen 785mm, hab mir gedacht ich teste mal bevor ich dran rumsäge. Lässt sich super fahren. Und mit den zögen hab ich gar keine Probleme. Sind absolut in Ordnung von der Länge her.


----------



## herkulars (12. Februar 2011)

So, die neue Wippe ist dran. Diesmal sind die Schrauben nur gerade so fest gezogen, dass sie nicht rausfallen. 

Der DHX Air kann jetzt auch endlich mal arbeiten. Beim kurzen Proberollen vor der Tür hatte ich allerdings schon das Gefühl, dass er (Boostvalve voll rausgedreht) schön linear anspricht und nicht so progressiv wie der RP23. Den vollen Umfang werde ich aber erst bei einer anständigen Ausfahrt im Gelände erfahren.

Weil ich ja gerade alles so schön zerlegt hatte ist mir auch gleich aufgefallen, dass sich die Lager zwischen Wippe und Sitzstrebe so langsam ihrer Dichtungen entledigen. Da sind also bald neue fällig. Nur wie bekomme ich die Lager raus und anschließend wieder rein? Gibt' da spezielles Werkzeug zum Ein-/Auspressen oder muss wieder gebastelt werden?

@chris2305:
Warte mal bis Frühling ist im Deister, dann kommst Du mit den 785 nicht mehr zwischen den Bäumen durch!


----------



## -MIK- (12. Februar 2011)

Ich würde es mit so was hier versuchen: [ame="http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B000TIX9EC/ref=pd_lpo_k2_dp_sr_2?pf_rd_p=471061493&pf_rd_s=lpo-top-stripe&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_i=B001G4R7X2&pf_rd_m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&pf_rd_r=16MHC59J8DYT2RZ0E0MH"]Klick[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris2305 (12. Februar 2011)

herkulars schrieb:


> So, die neue Wippe ist dran. Diesmal sind die Schrauben nur gerade so fest gezogen, dass sie nicht rausfallen.
> 
> Der DHX Air kann jetzt auch endlich mal arbeiten. Beim kurzen Proberollen vor der Tür hatte ich allerdings schon das Gefühl, dass er (Boostvalve voll rausgedreht) schön linear anspricht und nicht so progressiv wie der RP23. Den vollen Umfang werde ich aber erst bei einer anständigen Ausfahrt im Gelände erfahren.
> 
> ...



Klar! Soeren fährt das auch schon länger. Bin gespannt auf den DHX. War bis jetzt ganz zufrieden mit dem rp


----------



## herkulars (12. Februar 2011)

@MIK:
Danke, das sieht gut aus!

@chris:
Wird schon passen. Frankweg ist ja jetzt tabu, da wär's unten mit den ganzen Brombeersträuchern eng gewesen. Letztes Jahr bin ich da mal schön hängen geblieben. Autsch!

Bisher war ich auch mit dem RP zufrieden, ich wollte aber experimentieren. Werde weiter berichten.


----------



## Toolpusher69 (13. Februar 2011)

herkulars schrieb:


> Bisher war ich auch mit dem RP zufrieden, ich wollte aber experimentieren. Werde weiter berichten.



Foto nach Umbau wäre auch ganz nett .
Gruß T69


----------



## Raesfeld (13. Februar 2011)

Ich habe gestern auch bei mir die Wippen getauscht.
Wenn man sich alles gemerkt hat, geht der Zusammenbau ebenso einfach wie alles auseinander zu nehmen 
Das die Dichtungen der Lager von der Wippe zum Oberrohr schon arg vergewaltigt aussehen, kann ich auch bestätigen. Funktion der Lager ist dadurch aber in keinster Weise eingeschränkt. Drehen sich alle noch sehr geschmeidig.
Wenn man sowieso alles auseinanderhatte, konnte man auch mal alles gut schmieren. Jetzt spricht der Hinterbau gefühlt noch ein bisschen besser an 

Spezialwerkzeug war nicht von nöten, diese "geschlitzten" Muttern musste ich nicht gegenhalten, da brauchte ich nur n Finger draufdrücken.


----------



## herkulars (14. Februar 2011)

Toolpusher69 schrieb:


> Foto nach Umbau wäre auch ganz nett .
> Gruß T69



Ich erzähle hier erotische Geschichten um Eure Fantasie anzuregen und Ihr wollt bloß Hardcore-Bilder. Banausen! 

Aber bitte. Dafür allerdings nur Amateurbilder aus nem gehackten Facebook-Account


----------



## Raesfeld (14. Februar 2011)

Die Sattelstellung gehört verboten !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jagdhund (14. Februar 2011)

hallo!

mal ne frage, hat irgendwer hier auch das problem, das das tretlager (bb30) bisserl ruppig dreht? also wenn man sehr langsam in den freilauf dreht, dann spürt man im prinzip jede kugel. lager sind aber schon neu.

gruß matze


----------



## Raesfeld (14. Februar 2011)

Hast du das Gefühl, wenn du die Kette noch dran hast?
Falls ja, würde ich auf jeden Fall mal die Kette runternehmen und dann nochmal drehen. Dann sollte es auf jeden fall sehr geschmeidig drehen.


----------



## Jagdhund (14. Februar 2011)

ja ohne kette ist es auch so.
und wenn ich die schraube vom tretarm - wie eigentlich vorgeschrieben - auf 49nm ziehe, dann dreht es richtig schwer. deswegen hab ich sie nicht so sehr stramm angezogen, damit es noch leicht läuft. gefühlte 20-30nm. ich nehme fast an, das der passsitz für die lager etwas zu stramm ist. weil wenn das lager raus ist, drehts weich, ist es eingepresst, drehts leicht ruppig.


----------



## Jagdhund (14. Februar 2011)

hier mal ein bild von meinem jabba


----------



## Toolpusher69 (14. Februar 2011)

@ Herkulars, Danke. Sag mal bitte, wie stark verändert der Dämpfer das Fahrverhalten im Verhältnis zum RP23 und hat sich auch der Federweg verlängert 170mm oder jetzt 180mm ? Hatte Müslee nicht mal erzählt der Dämpfer würde nicht in den Rahmen passen  , oder meinte er den mit Feder ?  Gruß T69



[/QUOTE]


----------



## funbiker9 (14. Februar 2011)

Er meinte die Stahlfedervariante, welche nicht paßt.


----------



## Toolpusher69 (14. Februar 2011)

Jagdhund schrieb:


> hallo!
> 
> mal ne frage, hat irgendwer hier auch das problem, das das tretlager (bb30) bisserl ruppig dreht? also wenn man sehr langsam in den freilauf dreht, dann spürt man im prinzip jede kugel. lager sind aber schon neu.
> 
> gruß matze



Moin, das habe ich auch. Man fühlt regelrecht jede "Kugel". Ich habe den Umbau auf 2-fach gemacht, alles gut gefettet, montiert und dann vielleicht zu stramm angezogen, ist das möglich ? Gruß T69


----------



## Toolpusher69 (14. Februar 2011)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Er meinte die Stahlfedervariante, welche nicht paßt.



Ah ja, dacht ich mir schon. Aber welchen Vorteil bring der andere Dämpfer mit Ausgleichsbehälter ? Bitte klärt mich doch mal auf ! Danke, T69


----------



## funbiker9 (14. Februar 2011)

Den DHX 5 Air kannst du einfach feiner abstimmen als den RP23...ob man den jetzt braucht, muß jeder selbst wissen.


----------



## Toolpusher69 (14. Februar 2011)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Den DHX 5 Air kannst du einfach feiner abstimmen als den RP23...ob man den jetzt braucht, muß jeder selbst wissen.



Hat er denn einen größeren Durchschlagschutz, dass heißt ist er besser zum Droppen geeignet ? Schließlich sieht man den DHX an den Freeridern und den RP an den Enduros und All-Mountains. Die Anschaffung lohnt sich also wahrscheinlich hauptsächlich für Leute die des öfteren in den Bikepark fahren, oder ? Gruß T69


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (14. Februar 2011)

Du kannst den Durschlagschutz sogar einstellen bei dem Dämpfer ( das große blaue Rad am Piggy Pag ). Für Leute die im Bikepark unterwegs sind würde ich eh nur Stahlfederdämpfer empfehlen...die sind einfach viel sensibler als Luftdämpfer. Das merkt man sogar als Laie.

Ich! würde den RP23 nicht gegen einen DHX Air 4/5 tauschen an meinem jimbo. Lohnt sich nicht wirklich.


----------



## morph027 (14. Februar 2011)

Der DHX Air hat nur leider eine bescheide default-Druckstufe und lässt sich nicht ganz so einfach umshimmen...


----------



## Deleted138492 (14. Februar 2011)

Vor allem bringt ein Tuning des RP23 mehr als die 500â¬ fÃ¼r einen neuen DHX 5.0 .


----------



## morph027 (14. Februar 2011)

So isses...ich hab den bei mir halt drin gehabt und jetzt nach DIY-Umbau auf kleine Luftkammer passt der gut zu meinem degressiven Rahmen, aber extra holen würd ich ihn mir nicht. Liebäugel da eher mit einem Evolver ISX 6


----------



## Toolpusher69 (14. Februar 2011)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Vor allem bringt ein Tuning des RP23 mehr als die 500 für einen neuen DHX 5.0 .



Tuning, wie ? Oder einschicken zu Toxoholic ? Hat man auch die Möglichkeit die Talas besser abzustimmen ? Gruß T69


----------



## Deleted138492 (14. Februar 2011)

Jop, am besten gibt man beides in die Hände von TFTuned in England, im IBC war noch jeder zufrieden damit, zumal man das Teil kostenfrei zurückschicken und wieder ändern lassen kann, wenn das neue Setup doch nicht passt. Über das Tuning von Toxo ist sehr wenig (mir gar nichts) bekannt und von Motopitkan lässt man besser die Finger.


----------



## Toolpusher69 (14. Februar 2011)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Jop, am besten gibt man beides in die Hände von TFTuned in England, im IBC war noch jeder zufrieden damit, zumal man das Teil kostenfrei zurückschicken und wieder ändern lassen kann, wenn das neue Setup doch nicht passt. Über das Tuning von Toxo ist sehr wenig (mir gar nichts) bekannt und von Motopitkan lässt man besser die Finger.



Wie lange dauert das denn wohl ? Und die Kosten, pi mal Daumen ? Ich hatte schon mal überlegt zu White-Power zu gehen, die Firma ist hier in Nordhorn ansässig, allerdings vertreiben bzw. bauen die Ihre eigenen Dämpfer. Gruß T69


----------



## Deleted138492 (14. Februar 2011)

Bei mir hat das knapp 1 1/2 Wochen gedauert, habe aber den langsameren Versand per Post gewÃ¤hlt, da in dem Moment angenehmer. Die Dauer hÃ¤ngt auch von der Auftragslage ab. Gekostet hat es um 130â¬.


----------



## trigger666 (14. Februar 2011)

mal das gegenteil zu euren geputzten rädern. schlimm, schlimm.

damit man den unterschied besser sieht, die bilder in groß

1. noch mit alten tauchrohren und ohne variostütze




2. mit neuen tauchrohren und rock shox reverb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (14. Februar 2011)

Wieso denn neue Tauchrohre?


----------



## Raesfeld (14. Februar 2011)

Warum die neue Tauchrohreinheit?
Bei der alten die Buchsen ausgeschlagen?

Edit: @Müs Lee  Doppelt hält besser


----------



## trigger666 (14. Februar 2011)

ich hatte mein bike im oktober zur rose geschickt. wegen erstinspektion usw. hauptgrund waren aber die ausgeschlagenen buchsen.

als mein bike zurück kann, waren die neuen tauchrohre dran. 

sämtliche lager des hinterbaus wurden getauscht. die hintere bremse wurde komplett neu gemacht. eine neue hinterradnabe gab es ebenfalls.


----------



## Deleted138492 (14. Februar 2011)

Du scheinst das Rad ja ganz schön runtergeritten zu haben .


----------



## trigger666 (14. Februar 2011)

dafür ist das bike ja da. ich war auf jeden fall sehr positiv vom rose service überrascht.

was wir an technik noch fehlt, muss das bike halt ausgleichen.

für eine bessere technik habe ich mich beim rose soulride seminar angemeldet. in drei monaten ist es soweit. drei tage biken mit andreas und bobby und 7 anderen verrückten.


----------



## herkulars (15. Februar 2011)

Was mich am DHX Air gereizt hat ist die Einstellbarkeit der Federkennlinie. Ãber die GrÃ¶Ãe der Luftkammer im Piggy und den Luftdruck darin kann man da relativ viel verÃ¤ndern. Es wird wohl auch noch etwas Zeit brauchen bis mir das Setup gefÃ¤llt. Sollte es nicht passen, kommt halt der RP23 wieder rein.
Und 500â¬ fÃ¼r nen neuen DÃ¤mpfer ausgeben? Quatsch! Wer sagt denn, das der neu ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (15. Februar 2011)

Ich bin auf die ersten Setup- und Fahrberichte gespannt.  Ich glaub meine unterschwellige Bitte ist gar nicht so unterschwellig.


----------



## jonalisa (15. Februar 2011)

Toolpusher69 schrieb:


> Moin, das habe ich auch. Man fühlt regelrecht jede "Kugel". Ich habe den Umbau auf 2-fach gemacht, alles gut gefettet, montiert und dann vielleicht zu stramm angezogen, ist das möglich ? Gruß T69


 
Ich hoffe ihr beiden habt die Kontermutter am Kurbelarm zunächst ganz zurückgedreht und erst anschließend mit Hilfe dieser das Lagerspiel eingestellt?!
Ansonsten könnten durch den seitlichen Druck auf die Lager schon 20 Nm zuviel sein.


----------



## herkulars (15. Februar 2011)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Ich glaub meine unterschwellige Bitte ist gar nicht so unterschwellig.



Der Zaunpfahl ist angekommen. 
Setup nach Einrollen vor der Haustür:

Hauptkammer: 200psi
Piggy: 150psi
Boostvalve: 2 Balken (voll rausgedreht)
Rebound: 4 Klicks
Ich: 78kg

Taugt mir erstmal als Grundsetup. Fühlt sich über den gesamten Federweg nach etwas mehr an. Der RP23 war schön plüschig und zum Ende hin hart. Mit o.g. Setup kommt mir die Federung gleichmäßiger vor. Wie gesagt, mal sehen, wie sich das auf dem Trail schlägt. Bis dahin wird's allerdings noch etwas dauern, fürchte ich.


----------



## -MIK- (15. Februar 2011)

Toolpusher69 schrieb:


> Moin, das habe ich auch. Man fühlt regelrecht jede "Kugel". Ich habe den Umbau auf 2-fach gemacht, alles gut gefettet, montiert und dann vielleicht zu stramm angezogen, ist das möglich ? Gruß T69



Haste das auch, wenn das Bike im Montageständer hängt und Du drehst?
Nächste Idee, wie fühlt sich o.g. Test ohne Kette an, sprich wenn der Freilauf nicht mit dreht?



jonalisa schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ihr beiden habt die Kontermutter am Kurbelarm zunächst ganz zurückgedreht und erst anschließend mit Hilfe dieser das Lagerspiel eingestellt?!
> Ansonsten könnten durch den seitlichen Druck auf die Lager schon 20 Nm zuviel sein.



Welche Kontermutter meinst Du?



herkulars schrieb:


> Der Zaunpfahl ist angekommen.



Hehe.  Danke.


----------



## TI200 (15. Februar 2011)

Die Mutter um das Spiel der Kurbelachse auszugleichen. Wenn man die nicht zurückschraubt, dann wird beim nächsten Festziehen die Mutter mit einer wesentlich größerem Kraft gegen die Lager gedrückt, als die aus den von FSA angegebenen 7Nm resultieren kann. Nach einer Inspektion war bei mir bei einem Lager schon der Sprengring aus der Nut gedrückt. Zum Glück hab ich selber wieder nachgeguckt, weil das Lager komische Knackgeräusche gemacht hat (genau das gleiche Geräusch als die Lager das erste mal den Geist aufgaben)

Edit: http://www.fullspeedahead.com/fly.aspx?layout=tech&taxid=155 ->MTB_BB30 ->Nummer7(Preload-Nut)


----------



## -MIK- (15. Februar 2011)

Dat Ding war für mich bis jetzt ein Abstandshalter um die verschiedenen Tretlagergehäuse auszugleichen....


----------



## Deleted138492 (15. Februar 2011)

@ Ex-euer: Wieso der neue Name?


----------



## TI200 (15. Februar 2011)

Weil ich mit dem alten nix mehr anfangen konnte und den nur noch doof fand.


----------



## Jagdhund (15. Februar 2011)

jonalisa schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ihr beiden habt die Kontermutter am Kurbelarm zunächst ganz zurückgedreht und erst anschließend mit Hilfe dieser das Lagerspiel eingestellt?!
> Ansonsten könnten durch den seitlichen Druck auf die Lager schon 20 Nm zuviel sein.


 

also bei mir ist die schraube komplett bis gegen und ich hab sie sogar festgezogen. also da kann ich schon gar nicht mehr machen. wenn ich die jetzt noch rausdrehen würde, dann wäre es ja noch strammer...


----------



## ka1saa (15. Februar 2011)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Dat Ding war für mich bis jetzt ein Abstandshalter um die verschiedenen Tretlagergehäuse auszugleichen....


dito xD... inwiefern "zurückdrehen"? ich hab das ding immer schön gefettet, dann so gut wie möglich per hand an den kurbelarm geschraubt und selbigen dann mit nr. 12 festgeschraubt. die fsa-anleitung ist da etwas schwammig...
wo wir grad bei ungeklärten mysterien sind, für was genau ist eigentlich schraube 8? damit kann ich dann 7 feststellen, aber der sinn hat sich mir bisher nicht erschlossen, weil ich das ding eh so weit wie geht an den kurbelarm gedreht (und auch kein lagerspiel) hatte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TI200 (15. Februar 2011)

Bei mir ist, wenn ich die große Schraube (7) ganz zurückdrehe, und dann die Kurbel ganz normal wieder festziehe noch ein Spiel vorhanden (lässt sich ein Stück hin und her schieben). Nun muss ich die Schraube (für die Vorspannung/Preload) anziehen und schon ist das Spiel verschwunden. 
Die Nummer 8 wird danach angezogen und müsste auf 9 drücken um ein Lockern zu verhindern.


----------



## ka1saa (15. Februar 2011)

TI200 schrieb:


> Bei mir ist, wenn ich die große Schraube (7) ganz zurückdrehe, und dann die Kurbel ganz normal wieder festziehe noch ein Spiel vorhanden (lässt sich ein Stück hin und her schieben). Nun muss ich die Schraube (für die Vorspannung/Preload) anziehen und schon ist das Spiel verschwunden.
> Die Nummer 8 wird danach angezogen und müsste auf 9 drücken um ein Lockern zu verhindern.


interessant, danke, mal drauf achten.

edit: mal ne verwandte frage: wenn ihr eurer kurbel am jimbo o.ä. nen kräftigen rückwärtsschubser gebt, wie weit dreht sie sich? gerne auch mit kefü. kommt mir grad recht wenig vor, aber hatte auch letzt ein rad mit etwas anderer terrain-orientierung unter mir ^^. unrund, so, dass ich die einzelnen kugeln spür oder wirklich wahnsinnig schwer läufts aber auch nicht.


----------



## Toolpusher69 (15. Februar 2011)

TI200 schrieb:


> Bei mir ist, wenn ich die große Schraube (7) ganz zurückdrehe, und dann die Kurbel ganz normal wieder festziehe noch ein Spiel vorhanden (lässt sich ein Stück hin und her schieben). Nun muss ich die Schraube (für die Vorspannung/Preload) anziehen und schon ist das Spiel verschwunden.
> Die Nummer 8 wird danach angezogen und müsste auf 9 drücken um ein Lockern zu verhindern.



Also, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, muß ich erst die Madenschraube ( 8 ) lösen. Danach die Kontermutter ( 7 ) zurückdrehen. Kurbel montieren, Spiel ausgleichen mit Kontermutter ( 7 ) und Madenschrauben ( 8 ) zum fixieren wieder anziehen. Richtig ? Shit, werde ich morgen sofort überprüfen bzw. ändern. Danke Männers. Gruß T69


----------



## Jagdhund (15. Februar 2011)

ach? die schraube(7) muss rausgedreht werden bis quasi zum letzten gewindegang, dann dann den tretarm aufstecken, dann den bolzen, der den tretarm hält(12), festziehen, dann wiederum die mutter(7) ins gewinde schrauben??? seh ich das jetzt so richtig??? 

schwere geburt hier... aber kann das kaum glauben!


----------



## ka1saa (15. Februar 2011)

Jagdhund schrieb:


> ach? die schraube(7) muss rausgedreht werden bis quasi zum letzten gewindegang, dann dann den tretarm aufstecken, dann den bolzen, der den tretarm hält(12), festziehen, dann wiederum die mutter(7) ins gewinde schrauben??? seh ich das jetzt so richtig???
> 
> schwere geburt hier... aber kann das kaum glauben!


also ich hatte das ganz genau andersrum verstanden. wenn ich richtig verstehe, was du jetzt meinst xD. nach meiner interpretation:
schraube 7 voll an die kurbel schrauben (naja, handfest, man will sie ja evtl. auch mal wieder losbekommen), kurbel mit 12 anschrauben, und wenn jetzt noch spiel da ist, schraube 7 wieder von der kurbel etwas lösen, so dass sie gegen die diversen scheiben und letztendlich gegen das lager drückt und das spiel behebt. dann bei zufriedenheit mit 8 die 7 fixieren. hab ich aber ehrlich gesagt noch nie gemacht  aber konnt auch kein spiel bemerken. stimmt das so?


----------



## Bueck (15. Februar 2011)

Dämpferumlenkung Testversion.
-bekommt noch eine SAG-Anzeige - schönere Fasen und Eloxal


----------



## chris2305 (15. Februar 2011)

Bueck schrieb:


> Dämpferumlenkung Testversion.
> -bekommt noch eine SAG-Anzeige - schönere Fasen und Eloxal



gemein


----------



## TI200 (15. Februar 2011)

> ach? die schraube(7) muss rausgedreht werden bis quasi zum letzten  gewindegang, dann dann den tretarm aufstecken, dann den bolzen, der den  tretarm hält(12), festziehen, dann wiederum die mutter(7) ins gewinde  schrauben??? seh ich das jetzt so richtig???
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ka1saa schrieb:


> also ich hatte das ganz genau andersrum verstanden. wenn ich richtig verstehe, was du jetzt meinst xD. nach meiner interpretation:
> schraube 7 voll an die kurbel schrauben (naja, handfest, man will sie ja evtl. auch mal wieder losbekommen), kurbel mit 12 anschrauben, und wenn jetzt noch spiel da ist, schraube 7 wieder von der kurbel etwas lösen, so dass sie gegen die diversen scheiben und letztendlich gegen das lager drückt und das spiel behebt. dann bei zufriedenheit mit 8 die 7 fixieren. hab ich aber ehrlich gesagt noch nie gemacht  aber konnt auch kein spiel bemerken. stimmt das so?




Die Schraube 7 erst an die Kurbel heranschrauben und dann erst die  Kurbel anschrauben. Ich verweise auch nochmal lieber auf die Anleitung von FSA, in der alles sehr gut beschrieben und bebildert ist, bevor noch mehr Missverständnisse aufkommen Jeder schraubt auf seine eigene Verantwortung.

@Bueck:
Sieht echt gut aus der neue Umlenkhebel, gefällt mir richtig gut


----------



## herkulars (16. Februar 2011)

Bueck schrieb:


> Dämpferumlenkung Testversion.
> -bekommt noch eine SAG-Anzeige - schönere Fasen und Eloxal



Geilo! 
Eloxalfarbe? Rot? Blau? Pörpel? Bitte kein Gold!

@Kurbel:
Warum sollte man an der Schraube rumspielen? Wenn ich die Kurbel demontiere ändert sich nix an der Schraube. Ich setze sie hinterher genauso wieder drauf wie vorher. Einzig wenn neue Lager verbaut sind könnte ich mir vorstellen ein wenig daran zu drehen um eventuell minimale Abstände auszugleichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (16. Februar 2011)

herkulars schrieb:


> Einzig wenn neue Lager verbaut sind könnte ich mir vorstellen ein wenig daran zu drehen um eventuell minimale Abstände auszugleichen.



Auch dann wüsste ich nicht warum, schließlich ist die Kurbel ja im Auslieferungszustand mit der Einstellung auch mit neuen Lagern gelaufen.


----------



## TheWho88 (16. Februar 2011)

Aha - das hier ist ja wie das Wartezimmer 2011 (Canyon Forum)

Bin am Freitag von Canyon zu Rose übergelaufen (Playzone storniert, Beef Cake bestellt) 

Bis jetzt bin ich noch happy über die Entscheidung ;-)

Hab um halb 10 ne Mail bekommen, dass das Bike an die Produktionsvorbereitung übergeben wurde. Inwiefern sind die 5-10 Tage Bearbeitung realistisch?

Dauert das so lange? oder gibt es fälle wo die zeit überschritten wurde?

Danke


----------



## funbiker9 (16. Februar 2011)

Die Wartezeit die Rose an gibt sind realistisch. Bei mir hat es immer auf den Tag genau gepaßt


----------



## TheWho88 (16. Februar 2011)

okay, dann könnte es sein das das bike am montag verschickt wird ;-) 

bin zuverlässigkeit nicht gewöhnt. mein playzone hab ich im november bei canyon bestellt - lieferung war kw52 angesetzt!! naja, dann wurde es auf kw7 verschoben und dann sogar auf unbestimmte zeit nochmals verschoben.

das ist schon mehr als ne sauerei. bis jetzt macht da rose nen tollen job

ausserdem hatte ich glück mit der aktion beim beefcake 6 und bekomm jetz für 200 mehr ein um min. 1 klasse hochwertigeres bike

mz 66rcv vs. rs totem
mz tst vs. fox dhx air
sun ringle 2.1 vs. mavic deetracs
17,25kg vs. 16,5
x7 und x9 vs. saint und xt
elixir r vs. formula one

;-)

jedoch sl 88 und das beefcake in m (gab kein l mehr) statt das plyzone in l


----------



## OJMad (16. Februar 2011)

Wenn die es bereits an die Produktionsvorbereitung übergeben haben, dann sollte da ganze auch in den 5 - 10 Tagen über die Bühne gehen.

Du glücklicher!
Für mein Beef Cake SL wird der Rahmen erst in KW9 bei Rose erwartet.
Und ich habs vor genau 3 Monaten bestellt.
Zumindest haben sie mir heute als Entschuldigung eine ganz nette Funktionsjacke zugeschickt.

Aber das Rad wäre mir lieber


----------



## TheWho88 (16. Februar 2011)

ich hab eh geschrieben das ich am mittwoch im urlaub fahre und da das bike brauch. sonst muss ich mir ein bike ausleihen :-( - dachte das ich bis dahin locker ein bike habe, deshalb bestellte ich ja schon im november bei canyon - naja, jetzt muss rose das ganze wieder rausreißen ... sorry

die meinten das soll klappen. wird ein heißer tanz wenn die erst am montag verschicken :-/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris2305 (16. Februar 2011)

Frag doch nach nem Express-Versand. Rose macht das möglich


----------



## TheWho88 (16. Februar 2011)

hab mal vorsichtig gefragt ;-)

Danke für den tipp

ich geh den abteilungsleiter - radverkauf versand schon mächtig auf die nüsse. es tut mir irgendwie leid, aber irgendwie eilt es schon mit dem bike

evtl. liest er diesen text: entschuldigung - bald bin ich eh glücklich

mann, das ist das erste bike an dem mir nichts einfällt was ich groß ändern könnte (ausser evtl. mal den lenker - 690mm ;-) oder die sattelstütze)


----------



## funbiker9 (16. Februar 2011)

Also Lenker sollte man ändern 69cm breite sind bei einem Beef Cake grenzwertig. Ich würde einen Lenker um die 74-75cm breite verbauen. Da ist im Lenkbereich alles viel ruhiger.


----------



## herkulars (16. Februar 2011)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Auch dann wüsste ich nicht warum, schließlich ist die Kurbel ja im Auslieferungszustand mit der Einstellung auch mit neuen Lagern gelaufen.



Schon klar, ich dachte an Fertigungstoleranzen bei den Lagern. So im Nanometerbereich. Oder noch kleiner. Quasi Nukular.


----------



## -MIK- (16. Februar 2011)

LOL, kk, das seh ich ein...


----------



## chris2305 (16. Februar 2011)

TheWho88 schrieb:


> hab mal vorsichtig gefragt ;-)
> 
> Danke für den tipp
> 
> ...



Ich glaub das " auf die Nüsse gehen" sind die gewohnt. Ich war da leider auch nicht anders aber hatte mein Bike am 23.12.2009.

Lenker würde ich auch was schön breites nehmen, nix unter 740 mm.
Bin mit meinen 785 mm (am Lenker) sehr zufrieden, glaube nicht, das ich das nochmal kürze. Breiter Lenker und kurzer Vorbau ist ne geile Kombi und alles läuft ruhig.


----------



## ka1saa (16. Februar 2011)

@TheWho88:
Express is bei Rose soweit ich weiß beim Bikeversand (innerhalb von Schland) Standard, ham sie bei meinem Hobel bisher immer gemacht. Was die Fertigstellungstermine angehen, halten sie sich da auch bei ordentlich Betrieb dran, solang sie die Teile haben, hatte mein Rad sogar ein paar Tage vorher, aber das war auch nicht ganz so ne knappe Kiste wie bei dir . Du hast ein 2010er Auslaufmodell, oder? ([Edit]: ja da stehts ja, ja die Auslaufmodelle haun die raus wie nichts, wenn man keine vergriffenen Teilewünsche hat, das geht fix ) Das würde erklären, warum andere noch länger auf ihr 2011er warten müssen, scheinbar gibts da Probleme mit der Lieferung von den neuen Rahmen... auf jeden Fall Respekt bei den Upgrades , würde mal sagen: alles richtig gemacht !


----------



## Toolpusher69 (16. Februar 2011)

So, heute noch mal alles auseinander geschraubt. Und, nichts ! Kennt Ihr das Buch " Die Arbeit war umsonst "  ? Egal, also ich kann die Kontermutter nicht weiter zurückschrauben. Die Madenschraube habe ich ein wenig angezogen. Kurbel sitzt straff, ohne Spiel. Ohne Kette läuft auch alles extrem geschmeidig. Kette noch mal mit Kettenreiniger gewaschen und dann neu geschmiert. Jetzt alles Top .

@TheWho88, viel Spass mit dem Neuen. Ich liebäugel auch mit einem Beef Cake in dem geilem Orange, werde aber wohl bis zum Schlussverkauf 2011 warten müssen , sonst gibts Mecker von meiner Holden . Gruß T69


----------



## TheWho88 (16. Februar 2011)

ja, dachte auch an nen 750er lenker... also wenn wer was schwarzes (idealerweise von syncros) rumliegen hat -> bitte melden ;-) 

schau ma mal was sich für schnäppchen mit der zeit finden lassen, vorerst lass ich den 690er mal dran - bin ja ursprünglich 685 gewöhnt ;-)

hmm, ist aber irgendwie auch komisch - ich hab um 9 die versandvorbereitungsmail bekommen und um 1 steht im internet immer noch versandvorbereitung aber das ganze mit trackingnummer. dadurch das in dem rose cockpit alles irgendwie verkehrt ist (falscher preis, zahlungsmethode) - trau ich dem braten noch nicht (da die trackingnummer auch noch nicht geht :-( )

was meint ihr ... waren die wirklich so schnell und haben das bike heute mittag schon verschickt? dann kommts ja am freitag


----------



## funbiker9 (16. Februar 2011)

Also ob die Trackinnr. geht o. nicht, hat gar nicht zu sagen. Bei mir war das Paket schon mal da, bevor ich die Trackinnr. abrufen konnte. 
Warte ab oder ruf an bei Rose


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheWho88 (16. Februar 2011)

ich dachte eher daran das ne falsche trackingnummer drin stehen kann, da das ganze cockpit nicht konsistent ist.

das die nummer erst am folgetag geht ist ja normal und das es bis dahin schon ausgeliefert wurde auch 

seh grad das es gar keinen syncros lenker mit 74, 74 cm gibt nur 79 - 79 erscheint mir jedoch etwas krass - meint ihr nicht?

wobei 69 schon etwas wenig ist - 4 cm mehr würden da schon gut passen! aber 10 ?? hmmm


----------



## chris2305 (16. Februar 2011)

79 geht auch. Hört sich immer alles so schlimm an, sind aber pro Seite nicht so viel mehr. Was sind schon 2cm?

Absägen geht immer


----------



## ka1saa (16. Februar 2011)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Absägen geht immer


wollts grad sagen ...
die trackingnr. wird ja schon bei rose draufgepappt, bevor das ding überhaupt nen postmann gesehen hat, also halt ich mal die daumen, dass das ding inzwischen in ein gelbes wägelchen geladen wurde und auf dem weg is  die vorfreude ist die schönste... und schlimmste .

a propos vorfreude, hab mir jetzt bei crc tatsächlich nen fullface geordert (zu hause krank rumlangweilen ist definitiv teuer ), den 661 evo als günstiges auslaufmodell, und werd das jahr größeres in angriff nehmen *g*. dazu gibts noch ein paar neue bremsbeläge für die one von "nuke proof", hat da wer erfahrung mit? ansonsten werd ich mal berichten, obs interessiert oder nicht .


----------



## funbiker9 (16. Februar 2011)

ka1saa schrieb:


> wollts grad sagen ...
> die trackingnr. wird ja schon bei rose draufgepappt, bevor das ding überhaupt nen postmann gesehen hat, also halt ich mal die daumen, dass das ding inzwischen in ein gelbes wägelchen geladen wurde und auf dem weg is  die vorfreude ist die schönste... und schlimmste .
> 
> a propos vorfreude, hab mir jetzt bei crc tatsächlich nen fullface geordert (zu hause krank rumlangweilen ist definitiv teuer ), den 661 evo als günstiges auslaufmodell, und werd das jahr größeres in angriff nehmen *g*. dazu gibts noch ein paar neue bremsbeläge für die one von "nuke proof", hat da wer erfahrung mit? ansonsten werd ich mal berichten, obs interessiert oder nicht .




Geht mir auch so. Hat dich auch die Grippe erwischt. Mein Paket sollte noch diese Woche eintreffen


----------



## TheWho88 (16. Februar 2011)

die sache klingt jedoch etwas anders:

*Paket Nr 467504677179* wurde an folgenden Lieferdienst übergeben: Post										

 							zur Sendungsverfolgung

ja, zuhause sein ist teuer - bin vor einigen wochen wieder nach hause gezogen und schreib noch bis mai meine bachelorarbeit 

ausbeute bis jetzt:

661 kyle strait
fox rampage
fat alberts v/h
pedale (eher fürs playzone passend  aber okay)
fox attack handschuhe
rose beefcake
dakine trinkblase

sag mal bescheid wie die 661 so sitzen (von der form her und vom ausfallen) die fox fallen riesig aus - hab jetzt immer ein buff drunter (dann passt er richtig gut)


----------



## Deleted138492 (16. Februar 2011)

@ ka1saa: Ja, interessiert .

@ TheWho: Ich fahre auch einen 661. Leider ist das Bewerten von Passform etc. schwierig, da subjektiv. Jeder hat eine andere Kopfform und damit andere Bedürfnisse an den Helm.


----------



## funbiker9 (16. Februar 2011)

TheWho88 schrieb:


> die sache klingt jedoch etwas anders:
> 
> *Paket Nr 467504677179* wurde an folgenden Lieferdienst übergeben: Post
> 
> ...



Hört sich doch gut an....


----------



## ka1saa (16. Februar 2011)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Hat dich auch die Grippe erwischt


ja, irgendso ein fieser sch..., erstmal tat alles weh und ich konnt 20h am tag pennen, dann war das plötzlich weg und ich hatt dafür nen riesen hals. jetzt reichts hoffentlich mal wieder für die nächsten 10 jahre .

@Müs&Who: ich berichte , aber passform... egal, ich berichte so oder so . und das mit dem paket ist glaub normal so...


----------



## TheWho88 (17. Februar 2011)

Yeah, gerade nen Syncros FR31 bestellt und ne Oakley ;-)

Das bike kann kommen!

Mit was schneidet ihr denn Lenker ab? Rohrschneider? Eisensäge?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris2305 (17. Februar 2011)

Fahr erstmal. Absaegen kannst du immer noch. 
Beides geht. Rohrschneider geht besser


----------



## TheWho88 (17. Februar 2011)

okay ;-) Danke

ich glaub das es eh eher nix mehr wird mit dem neuen bike diese woche :-(

Trackingnummer geht noch nicht und bei rose steht vorbereitung auf versand. glaub das die kiste immer noch bei denen steht :-(


----------



## chris2305 (17. Februar 2011)

Wie lang ist denn der Vorbau?


----------



## TheWho88 (17. Februar 2011)

50mm


----------



## chris2305 (17. Februar 2011)

Bau den Lenker dran und fahr erstmal. Wie gesagt saegen geht dann immer noch


----------



## nachtradler (17. Februar 2011)

@TheWho88: Post schon da? Normal hält Rose die Termine super ein.
Was Helme angeht: mein Junior hatte einen THE, dann einen TLD D2 und jetzt einen TLD D3 "Seth". Ist nur begeistert , was Passform und Belüftung angeht. Hat aber auch seinen Preis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheWho88 (17. Februar 2011)

nein, post noch nicht da :-( - geh auch nicht davon aus das das bike heute kommt

ja, die THE wollte ich eigentlich auch mal testen (und urge) - dann bekam ich jedoch nen fox rampage. der passt nicht sonderlich gut. mit buff drunter jedoch richtig gut. so von der verarbeitung und belüfung ist er aber auch klasse!


----------



## chris2305 (17. Februar 2011)

Ich denke nen FF muss man schon probieren, wegen der Passform.

Ich hatte das GlÃ¼ck in der Bucht einen Bell Drop,Brian Lopes Edition, Neu fÃ¼r 34,50 â¬ zu ersteigern!!  Der passt richtig gut und Luft bekommt man als ob man keinen auf hÃ¤tte.


----------



## TheWho88 (17. Februar 2011)

ätsch -leider erscheint die Paketnummer bereits im Internet, wenn der Auftrag in die Montage weitergeleitet wird. Das Rad ist noch nicht fertig und verschickt. Es wird gerade gebaut. Wir bitten daher noch um ein paar Tage Geduld. Wenn das Rad der Post übergeben wird, bekommen Sie eine Versandbestätigung per Mail von uns.   

Naja, dadurch das ich gestern vormittag die versandvorbereitungsmail bekommen habe und samstag ein werktag ist, kommt das bike zwischen 23.02. und 01.03. - ich hasse es wenn ich immer warten muss (ich warte schon seit 12.12. auf mein neues bike, aber irgendwie bekomm ich nirgends eins


----------



## funbiker9 (17. Februar 2011)

Bei so etwas solltest du ein bisschen geduldiger werden...ist eben ein online Shop. Wenn du ein Rad sofort willst mußt du zum Händler um die Ecke. Ich warte auf meine Bestellung auch schon seit 8.1., dafür bekommst du aber ein frisch montiertes Rad.

Außerdem ist die Vorfreude doch noch immer die schönste Freude.


----------



## Deleted138492 (17. Februar 2011)

Nein, das ist die allerschlimmste . Mit Pech muss man auch beim Händler auf sein Rad warten, zB wenn der Hersteller "Cube" heißt.


----------



## TheWho88 (17. Februar 2011)

ich warte schon seit 12.12. - okay, aber nicht die ganze zeit auf ein rose. zwischendurch hab ich auch mal 12 wochen auf ein canyon gewartet


----------



## funbiker9 (17. Februar 2011)

Bei Specialized dauert es genau 3 Tage, wenn das Rad in DE verfügbar ist .

Ist sicherlich nervenaufreibend, solange auf ein Bike zu warten. Wenn du es hast mußt du mal berichten, wie sich dein Gelenk verhält ( Verschraubung Hinterbau / Dämpferwippe )

Nächste Woche hast du es dann


----------



## TheWho88 (17. Februar 2011)

wieso, gibts mit dem probleme?

ohohoh, ich vermute schon wieder schlimmes. ich hab bzgl. bikes nämlich ******* am stiefel.

canyon nerve es 9 - hatte da auch ganz schön ins klo gegriffen. auf 3 jahre: bremsen kaput, felge verbeult, kurbel abgenudelt und schaltung alles andere als toll

canyon playzone - naja, anderes thema. kann noch nicht darüber lachen


----------



## funbiker9 (17. Februar 2011)

Nein, mach dir keine Sorgen. Ich denke bei mir war es nur eine zu große Bauteiltoleranz. 

Mein Ex 2010 BC:







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## TheWho88 (17. Februar 2011)

das ist ein konfiguriertes 4er oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (17. Februar 2011)

Ja, war es...aber nur die Bremsen waren konfiguriert. Der Rest original ( außer Griffe / Pedale ). Hätte es doch gerne mal im Bikepark bewegt...sind aber alles alte Kamellen. 

Da war ein 74cm Syncros Lenker verbaut.


----------



## TheWho88 (17. Februar 2011)

appropo: wie schwer sind denn die muddies (falt oder draht?)

bin mal gespann auf welches gewicht ich es hinbekomm.

16,5 laut rose + pedale = 17 kilo - differenz muddy zu albert (muddy mary ist dann eher was fürm urlaub ;-) - blöd ist nur das es 2,5er sind, 2,35er wären ideal, dann würd ich vorne nen mary und hinten nen albert fahren)


----------



## TheWho88 (17. Februar 2011)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Ja, war es...aber nur die Bremsen waren konfiguriert. Der Rest original ( außer Griffe / Pedale ). Hätte es doch gerne mal im Bikepark bewegt...sind aber alles alte Kamellen.
> 
> Da war ein 74cm Syncros Lenker verbaut.




ja, das 4er hat nen breiteren lenker als das 6er und 8er. 

aber da war original ne totem dran??? da ist doch normal ne 318er domain dran oder täusch ich mich - wobei die bremsen jetzt für mich auch nicht aussehen wie formular the one (eher ne avid cr oder so)

kurios ;-) - aber schönes ding. die farbe hätt mir auch besser gefallen als das schwarz, aber bei dem preis konnte ich nicht anders ;-)


----------



## funbiker9 (17. Februar 2011)

TheWho88 schrieb:


> ja, das 4er hat nen breiteren lenker als das 6er und 8er.
> 
> aber da war original ne totem dran??? da ist doch normal ne 318er domain dran oder täusch ich mich - wobei die bremsen jetzt für mich auch nicht aussehen wie formular the one (eher ne avid cr oder so)
> 
> kurios ;-) - aber schönes ding. die farbe hätt mir auch besser gefallen als das schwarz, aber bei dem preis konnte ich nicht anders ;-)



Du hast recht. Ist auch schon lange her und ich bin vergesslich .

-Totem war extra und die Elixir natürlich auch.


----------



## TheWho88 (17. Februar 2011)

totem coil? 

sagt mal, ist die formula the one vom prinzip wie ne k24? gleiche bremsflüssigkeit und bleeding kit verwendbar (beläge?)


----------



## OJMad (17. Februar 2011)

Immer locker bleiben.
Das wird schon.
Ich warte nun seit Mitte November und dreh auch fast am (alten) Rad.
Als Entschuldigung kam bei mir heute ne Rose Rad-/Outdoorjacke an

OK. Das BC SL wäre mir zwar lieber, aber es ist doch schön zu wissen, dass es Rose auch schon ein wenig peinlich ist.
Auf der Rechnung stehen 100% "Abschlag für extrem lange Lieferzeit".

Auf sowas kann man bei Caynon denke ich lange warten.
Hättest Du mal lieber gleich bei Rose bestellt


----------



## OJMad (17. Februar 2011)

TheWho88 schrieb:


> totem coil?
> 
> sagt mal, ist die formula the one vom prinzip wie ne k24? gleiche bremsflüssigkeit und bleeding kit verwendbar (beläge?)



bleeding kit ist soweit ich weiß kompatibel.
Bei den Belägen bin ich mir nicht sicher. Glaube aber nicht


----------



## TheWho88 (17. Februar 2011)

pauschal kann man das auch nicht sagen. anfang januar hätte ich bestimmt nicht diesen preis bezahlt

da hätte ich mir dann ein 4er konfiguriert und hätte dann zwar ne totem (was mir schon wichtig war, da ich keine domain will) aber dafür nur slx, zeug (mag die schalthebel da gar nicht) ein langes schaltwerk und nen komischen satte

auf was ich nicht soviel wert gelegt hätte sind die bremsen und laufräder. bin aber jetzt auch ganz froh das ich auch bei diesen komponenten was vernünftiges hab

den preis den ich bezahlt habe finde ich spitze und hat mich nur 2 min bedenkzeit gekostet. von daher - alles richtig gemacht (falls das bike auch dann irgendwann mal kommt und alles i.O ist - ich hoff jeden tag das es verschickt wird  - dauert ja dann auch noch mal 2 tage)

samstag hat die biketown ja offen - d.h. auch die werkstatt und somit die montage wird am samstag gemacht oder? samstag wär der 4. tag nach der versandvorbereitungsmail !!


----------



## funbiker9 (17. Februar 2011)

TheWho88 schrieb:


> totem coil?
> 
> sagt mal, ist die formula the one vom prinzip wie ne k24? gleiche bremsflüssigkeit und bleeding kit verwendbar (beläge?)



Ja Totem Coil. In dem Einsatzgebiet kommen für mich nur Stahlfederelemente in Frage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jonalisa (17. Februar 2011)

War laenger nicht mehr da, sorry.

Mittlerweilen haben sich eh alle Fragen bzgl. der besagten Schraube am linken Kurbelarm geklaert.

Hoffe ich konnte euch helfen?!


----------



## Toolpusher69 (17. Februar 2011)

jonalisa schrieb:


> War laenger nicht mehr da, sorry.
> 
> Mittlerweilen haben sich eh alle Fragen bzgl. der besagten Schraube am linken Kurbelarm geklaert.
> 
> Hoffe ich konnte euch helfen?!



Jau, Danke. Gruß T69


----------



## -MIK- (17. Februar 2011)

TheWho88 schrieb:


> totem coil?
> 
> sagt mal, ist die formula the one vom prinzip wie ne k24?



Eher wie eine R1.

Was Service betrifft kennt ihr ja meinen Leidensweg mit Rose. Da lass ich nix drüber kommen, Service hat Rose schon neu definiert, da kommen auch die meisten lokalen Händler nicht mit.

Allerdings muss ich gestehen, habe ich ein heilloses Bestellchaos bei Canyon hinterlassen, dennoch hatte ich binnen drei Tagen mein Bike. Dann der doofe Defekt mit dem Gewinde im Rahmen der mir die Achse kaputt gemacht hat. Sofort Austausch bekommen, zwar die falsche  aber auch das wurde schnell reguliert.


----------



## ka1saa (17. Februar 2011)

TheWho88 schrieb:


> dauert ja dann auch noch mal 2 tage


wenn die das rausschicken, is das am nächsten tag um 8 bei dir... naja, hat noch paar km weiter zu dir, also um 12 .


----------



## TheWho88 (17. Februar 2011)

ja zu mir sinds 716 kilometer :-/

trotzdem dauerts (solange die das ding nicht vormittags/mittags rausschicken) 2 tage :-(

jetzt müssten sie das bike bloß verschicken. naja, evtl. morgen (glaub ich zwar nicht, aber die hoffnung stirbt zuletzt

sitze schon auf eiern - sitze täglich von 9-14 uhr und von 17-21 uhr am pc und warte auf die mail ;-)

irgendwie ist vorfreude schon was schönes, aber irgendwie warte ich schon zu lange das es noch erträglich wäre


----------



## funbiker9 (17. Februar 2011)

Bald kommts und solange:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=erNDHzbQTTo"]YouTube        - Family Guy Stewie - Ganz Ruhig Brauner[/nomedia]


( nur  Spaß )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheWho88 (17. Februar 2011)

nein, ich kann nicht mehr warten!!! dreh schon am rad - waaaaaaaaaaaaa


[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oG7sTUBxNq4&NR=1"]YouTube        - Family Guy - Spiderman Deutsch.flv.mp4[/nomedia]


----------



## ka1saa (17. Februar 2011)

TheWho88 schrieb:


> nein, ich kann nicht mehr warten!!! dreh schon am rad - waaaaaaaaaaaaa


nur die ruhe, du wartest ja noch nicht mal ne woche, da mussten wir alle schonmal durch . bei mir is das rad die nacht durchgefahren, obwohls nicht früh morgens losgeschickt wurde, also gediegen zurücklehnen und tief durchatmen .


----------



## TheWho88 (18. Februar 2011)

ich weiß, ist ja nur spaß 

bin nur wegen den leuten bei canyon so ungeduldig. aber naja


----------



## TheWho88 (18. Februar 2011)

ihr werdets nicht glauben - heute stand mein bike vor der tür (war übelst überrascht)

ABER:

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/8/9/5/9/1/_/medium/SDC11032.JPG?0

was soll ich machen? beeinträchtigt das die gabel? bzw. werd ich probleme mit den dichtungen bekommen?

hier noch ein bild vom ganzen prachtstück (muss noch luft aus der gabel lassen und das fahrwerk einstellen - und vorallem die vorderbremse einbremsen :-/)

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/8/9/5/9/1/_/large/SDC11033.JPG


----------



## chris2305 (18. Februar 2011)

TheWho88 schrieb:


> ihr werdets nicht glauben - heute stand mein bike vor der tür (war übelst überrascht)
> 
> ABER:
> 
> ...



Nett!!
Beeinträchtigen ist die eine Sache, bzw. Frage.
aber du hast doch ne Menge Geld für ein makelloses Bike ausgegeben, oder??
ich würde es tauschen, bzw. die Gabel tauschen lassen. Sollte doch kein Problem darstellen.


----------



## herkulars (18. Februar 2011)

Auf jeden Fall tauschen! Technisch macht es erstmal kein Problem, langfristig werden die Dichtungen in Mittleidenschaft gezogen. Du hast aber, wie chris schon sagte, ein nagelneues Bike gekauft. Da muss alles in Ordnung sein.


Eigentlich wollte ich ja erstmal keine neuen Teile für's Bike kaufen, aber vorhin landete der CRC-Newsletter in meinem Postfach.
Ich hab mir mal neue Lager bestellt. Leider gab's die nur zusammen mit ner SCHWARZEN Afterburner  

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=54763


----------



## TheWho88 (18. Februar 2011)

Ich bekomme die Gabel ausgetauscht!

An dieser Stelle 1000 Dank an den Roseversand!

Unschlagbare Lieferzeit, klasse Bike, super Service - und das mit der Gabel passiert einfach mal. Eine neue ist für mich schon reserviert und nachdem ich vom Urlaub zurück bin, werd ich reklamieren (1. März ;-))

Vielen vielen dank!

wie schaut es eigentlich mit den Bremsen aus? die vordere packt noch nicht so zu... wie lange dauert es bis sich diese zugschliffen haben?


----------



## chris2305 (18. Februar 2011)

Lager habe ich erstmal genug bestellt..............., war gar nicht defekt, Nach erneutem abschmieren läuftalles wieder.

@Lars: Ist deiner Kurbel schon platt? Du fährst doch 2 fach?! Oder hat dich das schwarz so gelockt?
Wir müssen uns echt mal wieder im Deister treffen wenn das Wetter wieder besser wird, bzw. ich wieder gesund bin.


----------



## -MIK- (18. Februar 2011)

@Lars: boah, chic, da bin ich auf ein Foto gespannt.

@TheWho: Gar keine Frage, tauschen. Aber scheint ja schon geklärt zu sein.  Zur Bremse, das dauert ein paar Meter aber nach der ersten Tour muss die packen wie Hulle.


----------



## TheWho88 (18. Februar 2011)

ja, hoffe nur das beim austausch alles glatt geht, da ich ja erst noch damit in den urlaub fahre. nicht das das gespräch heute unter dem tisch fällt und es heißt das ich den binken selbst reingemacht hab.

aber ich vertrau da mal vollens auf rose (bleibt eh nichts andres übrig) - jetzt muss ich nur noch auf nen kumpel warten, der meine pumpe hat.

brauch mehr luft im dämpfer und weniger in der gabel (die letzten 6 cm sind noch ungenutzt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (18. Februar 2011)

Schick doch noch ne EMail hinterher und lass es Dir kurz bestätigen.


----------



## OJMad (18. Februar 2011)

Im Notfall kannst Du ja hier aufs Forum verweisen.
Ist schließlich Datum und Zeit angegeben.
Aber was ich bisher von Rose gehört habe, gibts da keine Probleme


----------



## TheWho88 (18. Februar 2011)

schon erledigt! 

Danke an euch alle und v.a. an Rose!


----------



## OJMad (18. Februar 2011)

Habe da mal ne allgemeine Frage:

Ist hier im Forum auch jemand von Rose unterwegs, wie in anderen Herstellerforen?
Wenn nein, gabs da schon mal eine Anfrage, bzw. Begründung warum nicht?


----------



## TheWho88 (18. Februar 2011)

Ich glaube ja, da mir der Herr am Telefon sagte das er schon Bescheid wisse (vermutlich aus diesem Forum)

find das toll wie die leute von rose das machen. große klasse (ich mein, ich bin canyon gewöhnt)


----------



## funbiker9 (18. Februar 2011)

@TheWho88

Glückwunsch, jetzt hast du es. Sau viel Spaß damit....

Schon gefahren?


----------



## TheWho88 (18. Februar 2011)

nur mal kurz ins dorf und wieder heim - hab grad keine dämpferpumpe zur hand um dämpfer und gabel einzustellen

ganz schön schwer das ding ;-) 

hab aber noch einiges daran zu machen:

Kabel am steuerrohr fixieren (bei nachrutschen dieser hat man unter dem tretlager ne kabelschlaufe)

einstellarbeiten (siehe oben ;-)) 

neuen lenker montieren (kommt evtl auch noch rechtzeitig zum urlaub

und nach dem urlaub gabel austauschen/reklamieren. hab rose vorhin eh ne mail geschrieben um das ganze noch schriftlich zu fixieren.

ansonsten muss ich sagen: schwer begeistert


----------



## herkulars (18. Februar 2011)

@MIK:
Ich auch! Bei CRC gab's keine Fotos mit Schwarz, die Verlinkten sind auch die einzigen, die ich finden konnte. Wenn die nicht gut aussieht geht sie halt wieder zurück.

@chris:
Kurbel läuft erste Sahne, mir geht's um die Farbe. Das Silber geht mir schon die ganze Zeit auf den Senkel. Alles was ich bisher in BB30 und schwarz gesehen habe war entweder zu teuer oder zu häßlich. Jetzt mußte ich einfach zuschlagen!
Im Deister treffen ist Pflicht! Kann aber noch was dauern, im Moment schaffe ich es einfach zeitlich nicht. Aber die Saison ist ja noch lang!


----------



## funbiker9 (18. Februar 2011)

TheWho88 schrieb:


> nur mal kurz ins dorf und wieder heim - hab grad keine dämpferpumpe zur hand um dämpfer und gabel einzustellen
> 
> ganz schön schwer das ding ;-)
> 
> ...



Dann bist du ja schwer beschäftigt. Ich bin gerade beim Bremse entlüften von meinem Uncle Jimbo. Hab dummerweise nicht darauf geachtet, daß meine Beläge schon unten waren und deshalb kam der Kolben zu weit raus. Konnte ihn auch nicht mehr zurück drücken ( warum auch immer )...aber jetzt paßt es wieder:







[/URL][/IMG]


...da hat der funbiker ganze Arbeit geleistet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheWho88 (18. Februar 2011)

hey, 

könntet ihr mir mal kurz beim setup helfen? 

dämpfer hat 7 cm federweg und hat negativ 2,5 - d.h. passt alles oder?

gabel nutzt, wenn ich bremse und mich auf den lenker werfe ca. 12 cm - sollte eigentlich auch passen oder? einstellung ist jedoch high- und lowspeed offen und druckstufe auch voll beim häschen ;-)

ich wiege ca. 73 kilo - in voller montur ca. 78 kilo - feder dürfte mir nicht zu hart sein oder? wenn die mittlere drin ist, wäre das ja genau in meinem bereich (70-85 kilo)

danke für eure hilfe!!!!


----------



## TheWho88 (18. Februar 2011)

achja, negativfederweg schaff ich nur knappe 20% bei der gabel


----------



## funbiker9 (18. Februar 2011)

-Negativfederweg am Heck paßt
-Gabel scheint auch zu passen, sollte man aber nochmal nachmessen den Sag
-Druckstufe garantiert zu schnell, wenn du beim Hasen bist
-High und Lowspeed erstmal ganz raus drehen und Stück für Stück vorarbeiten


----------



## TheWho88 (18. Februar 2011)

hmm, ich hab jetzt mal 18 klicks (gesamt 32) weg von der kröte und highspeed auf 2 und low auf 1

weiß nicht, was besseres fällt mir grad nicht ein:-/


----------



## -MIK- (18. Februar 2011)

Bist Du fit in den Funktionen von Zug- und Druckstufe?

Die Druckstufe der Gabel sollte so eingestellt sein, dass wenn Du die Gabel mit dem ganzen Gewicht einfederst, dann schlagartig los lässt, sie beim Ausfedern nicht vom Boden abhebt.

Lowspeed Druckstufe so einstellen, dass Du beim normalen Pedallieren gerade kein Wippbewegung hast. 

Highspeed so einstellen, dass die Gabel beim heftigsten Drop Deiner Hausrunde gerade eben nicht durchschlägt.


----------



## ka1saa (18. Februar 2011)

@TheWho88: na glückwunsch, was sag ich mit dem versand ! viel spaß mit dem hobel! zur gabel gabs ja schon genug feedback, aber ich würd sie auch tauschen ^^.
die roseaner lesen hier schon so bisl mit, einmal hat sich auch ein konstrukteur zu wort gemeldet, aber den thread betreuen tun sie (schätzungsweise aus zeit- und aufwandsgründen) nicht. also immer schön auf den ton achten  xD.

mein päckchen aus england stand heut auch vor der tür (beim tracking auf dhl.co.uk steht zwar, dass es in mannheim wär, ists zum glück aber nicht ), demnächst mal beläge wechseln. der 661-helm fällt an den backen einigermaßen groß aus, ansonsten gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (18. Februar 2011)

@ MIK: Zwar wird die Methode zur Einstellung der Zugstufe von jeder Bikebravo propagiert, dennoch ist sie meiner Meinung nach blanker Unsinn und nicht mal eine Grundeinstellung. Die Methode hat gar keine Aussagekraft, persönliche Vorliebe und Fahrstil werden total außer Acht gelassen. Die Gabel wird auf dem Trail eingestellt, sonst nirgends . Auch soll die LSC eher dem Bremsnicken als dem Wippen entgegenwirken. Für letzteres müsste man sie relativ weit zudrehen, was der Sensibilität so gar nicht zuträglich ist.


----------



## funbiker9 (18. Februar 2011)

Bei meiner Fox verhält es sich mit High und Lowspeed Druckstufe so:

Lowspeed komplett raus gedreht---> schön sensibel
Highspeed 2 klicks, nachdem sie einmal durchgeschlagen ist. Seitdem kein Durchschlag mehr.

Fertig !


----------



## -MIK- (19. Februar 2011)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> @ MIK: Zwar wird die Methode zur Einstellung der Zugstufe von jeder Bikebravo propagiert, dennoch ist sie meiner Meinung nach blanker Unsinn und nicht mal eine Grundeinstellung. Die Methode hat gar keine Aussagekraft, persönliche Vorliebe und Fahrstil werden total außer Acht gelassen. Die Gabel wird auf dem Trail eingestellt, sonst nirgends . Auch soll die LSC eher dem Bremsnicken als dem Wippen entgegenwirken. Für letzteres müsste man sie relativ weit zudrehen, was der Sensibilität so gar nicht zuträglich ist.



Ich gebe Dir uneingeschränkt recht, vor allem mit der Korrektur zur LSC. (Wohl doch was lange her, dass ich die Einstellungen vorgenommen habe )

Zur Methode der Zugstufeneinstellung: Ja, auch da hast Du recht. Wenn man aber am Anfang vor der Aufgabe steht, die ganzen Stufen einzustellen, hilft es einem schon mal. Ich persönlich konnte mit der Methode auch nie was anfangen, weil selbst wenn ich die Druckstufe komplett offen hatte, hat das VR nicht abgehoben. Hatte das immer auf mein Gewicht bezogen.

Unterm Strich muss man natürlich die Gabel auf dem Trail einstellen aber aller Anfang ist schwer. Vielleicht helfen ja da die Bike-Bravo-Tips.


----------



## TheWho88 (19. Februar 2011)

naja, werds schon hinbekommen

schick die gabel jetzt doch schon nächste woche ein, da mir ein kumpel seine solo air leiht für den urlaub und so die sache bei rose nicht in vergessenheit gerät


----------



## Lars-1 (19. Februar 2011)

Hallo Roseaner,

ich Ã¼berlege gerade meinen Fox RP23 im Jimbo 2010 bei TFTuned tunen zu lassen, damit er weniger wippt. Ich mÃ¶chte trotzdem eine mÃ¶glichst hohe SensibilitÃ¤t und ein gutes Ansprechverhalten haben.

Schaffen die Jungs von TFTuned das ? Und lohnt sich da die Inverstion von ca. 180 â¬ ?

Ich habe im Jimbo den 2011er RP23 drin.

GrÃ¼Ãe,

Lars


----------



## Deleted138492 (19. Februar 2011)

Weniger Wippen und mehr SensibilitÃ¤t schlieÃen sich logischerweise aus, auÃer du lÃ¤sst das Propedal modifizieren (hatte ich auch machen lassen).

Wie kommst du auf 180â¬? Bei mir hat es knappe 130â¬ gekostet.


----------



## TheWho88 (19. Februar 2011)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Bei Specialized dauert es genau 3 Tage, wenn das Rad in DE verfügbar ist .
> 
> Ist sicherlich nervenaufreibend, solange auf ein Bike zu warten. Wenn du es hast mußt du mal berichten, wie sich dein Gelenk verhält ( Verschraubung Hinterbau / Dämpferwippe )
> 
> Nächste Woche hast du es dann




ehrlich gesagt nicht so toll - ist ends locker. habs heut mittag bissl angezogen, 20 min gefahren und jetzt ists wieder locker.

ist das a) ein problem? b) soll das ding fest angezogen sein? c) kann sich das ganze während der fahrt lösen?

du meinst die schraube oder:
http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/8/9/5/9/1/_/original/SDC11098.JPG

weiter schmiert der dämpfer ganz schön. ist das normal? oder ist das jetzt am anfang nur so?

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/8/9/5/9/1/_/original/SDC11102.JPG


beim wheelie knarzt auch ab und ann die kurbel (zu viel druck oder so) - muss ich noch ölen und schaun ob das dann immer noch so ist, aber normal darf doch das auch nicht sein oder?


----------



## morph027 (19. Februar 2011)

MuesLee war mehr als zufrieden gegenueber der Standardeinstellung

Edit: zu langsam


----------



## Deleted138492 (19. Februar 2011)

@ Who: Das mit dem Dämpfer ist anfangs normal, die Schraube sollte eigentlich fest angezogen sein. Das Problem ist allerdings bekannt. Hast du Loctite zur Hand?

@ Morph: Der Hinterbau des Tschimbo ist zwar sensibel, aber erst nach dem Tuning war er so richtig kieselsteinaufsaugend .


----------



## Lars-1 (19. Februar 2011)

Ich will ja nicht mehr Sensibilität, sondern halt deutlich weniger Wippen und trotzdem eine etwa gleich sensibel wie vorher...

Ich frag mich halt, ob die es schaffen das Wippen stark zu unterdrücken und trotzdem ein gutes Ansprechverhalten zu gewährleisten.

Ich würde dann dieses PUSH Tuning nehmen... 

Grüße,

Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (19. Februar 2011)

Wieso meinst du, wurde die Plattformdämpfung erfunden? Kein noch so guter Hinterbau, ob nun Viergelenker, VPP oder sonst was, kann das Wippen vollständig unterdrücken.


----------



## Lars-1 (19. Februar 2011)

Ja, aber trotz Plattform auf höchster Stufe wippt der Dämpfer verdammt viel...

Bei einigen anderen Bikes ist das echt nicht der Fall !


----------



## TheWho88 (19. Februar 2011)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> @ Who: Das mit dem Dämpfer ist anfangs normal, die Schraube sollte eigentlich fest angezogen sein. Das Problem ist allerdings bekannt. Hast du Loctite zur Hand?



sowas: http://www.conrad.de/ce/ProductDeta...tm_content=dl_article&utm_campaign=g_shopping

?

wenn das was hilft, dann besorg ich mir das halt ;-) - dann die schraube lockern, das zeug rein und fest anziehen oder?


----------



## Deleted138492 (19. Februar 2011)

Dann mach es richtig und lass das PP modifizieren. Alles andere geht nur zu Lasten der Sensibilität.

Zu den anderen Bikes: Du hast schon recht, viele andere wippen weniger. Das ist mir währen der ersten Ausfahrt mit dem auch gleich aufgefallen, der Unterschied war deutlich.

@ Who: Ja, damit versuchen kann man es mal. Hilft es nichts, kontaktiere Rose.


----------



## Lars-1 (19. Februar 2011)

Push Tuning ist doch eine PP Modifizierung oder ?

Die Endprogression könnte man dann auch minimal runter schrauben, oder ?

Ich habe nämlich immer das Gefühl, dass ich den Federweg niemals bis zum Ende ausnutzen kann...


----------



## Deleted138492 (19. Februar 2011)

Du musst angeben, welche weitere Änderungen vorgenommen werden sollen, sonst gibts nur das Standardpaket. Die Progression zu verändern ist auch kein Problem. Wenns nicht passt, kannst du den Dämpfer zurückschicken und ein weiteres Mal abstimmen lassen.

btw: Schon mal Luft abgelassen? Bei korrektem Sag fand ich die Progression in Ordnung, nur hing man bei jedem Steinchen im letzten Drittel des Federwegs (ok, nicht ganz). Plüschiges Verhalten von Fox eben.


----------



## -MIK- (19. Februar 2011)

@The Who: Mmh, für meine Begriffe sifft der Dämpfer zu viel. Bei mir hat er bis heute nicht gesifft. Da das Zeug blau ist, ist das imho Fox Fluid und das darf def. nicht auf der Kolbenstange sein, dafür sind Dicht- und Abstreifring im Dämpfer.

Zum Schraubenthema: Genau das war doch der Grund, warum Funrider sein Beef gewandelt hat oder nicht. Im ersten Thread steht da ne Menge drüber drin, lies Dich mal ein.


----------



## funbiker9 (19. Februar 2011)

TheWho88 schrieb:


> ehrlich gesagt nicht so toll - ist ends locker. habs heut mittag bissl angezogen, 20 min gefahren und jetzt ists wieder locker.
> 
> ist das a) ein problem? b) soll das ding fest angezogen sein? c) kann sich das ganze während der fahrt lösen?
> 
> ...



Genau diese Schraube meinte ich . Die darf nicht Locker sein und auch genau deshalb ging mein Rad zu Rose zurück. Wenn ich nach einem halben Jahr Bikeparkeinsatz die Gelenke mal nachziehen muß i.O. aber vorher auf keinen Fall.
Bei Specialized und Lapierre war das allerdings noch nie nötig ( 2 Jahre Parkeinsatz )



@MÜSLEE

Bei aller liebe was du da erzählst mit Problem bekannt und mit Loctite gelöst, ist ganz großer Quatsch. Das ist ein Maßfehler oder sonst was...
Loctite sichert nur die Schraube, ist aber nicht für das eigentliche halten verantwortlich. Zumal ich es mit Loctite versucht hatte, hat genau gar nichts gebracht.

PS.: Sorry für den forschen Ton...nimms mir nicht übel.


----------



## TheWho88 (19. Februar 2011)

Hmmm, was mach ich jetzt? Bike eintüten, zurückschicken und das machen lassen + neue Gabel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (19. Februar 2011)

TheWho88 schrieb:


> Hmmm, was mach ich jetzt? Bike eintüten, zurückschicken und das machen lassen + neue Gabel?



So würde ich das tun. Weil, das ist meines Erachtens nach Sicherheitsrelevant und absolut inakzeptabel.

Aber damit ich nicht falsch liege, du hast an der Dämpferwippe, welche mit dem Hinterbau verschraubt ist einen kleinen Spalt. Und als du die Schraube angezogen hast, war der Spalt nach kurzer Zeit wieder da, stimmts?


----------



## Deleted138492 (19. Februar 2011)

@ MIK: Doch, das ist anfangs normal und wird mit der Zeit.weniger.

@ funbiker: Kein Problem, ich hatte vergessen, dass nicht nur die Schraube das Problem war.


----------



## funbiker9 (19. Februar 2011)

Die meinst du TheWho88








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## -MIK- (19. Februar 2011)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> So würde ich das tun. Weil, das ist meines Erachtens nach Sicherheitsrelevant und absolut inakzeptabel.



Seh ich genauso. Tut zwar weh aber lieber so, als ein Bike, was Dir im Urlaub unterm Ars*** zusammenbricht. Schreib Rose doch mal Dein Problem, Urlaub, dafür das Bike gekauft, vielleicht können die Dir für den Urlaub ein Testbike oder so geben.


----------



## funbiker9 (19. Februar 2011)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Seh ich genauso. Tut zwar weh aber lieber so, als ein Bike, was Dir im Urlaub unterm Ars*** zusammenbricht. Schreib Rose doch mal Dein Problem, Urlaub, dafür das Bike gekauft, vielleicht können die Dir für den Urlaub ein Testbike oder so geben.



Ja das tut auf jeden Fall weh. Hat mich damals viel Überwindung gekostet das BC einfach zurück zu schicken. Mußte mich danach sofort mit einem Froggy trösten ...dass hat dann geholfen.


----------



## -MIK- (19. Februar 2011)

LOL, von dem Ding bin ich ja immer noch begeistert....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (19. Februar 2011)

Ich weiß es gehört hier nicht rein, aber...ich hab es einfach so lieb 

Verzeiht mir bitte.....






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## TheWho88 (19. Februar 2011)

hmm, ja doch schönes bike (nur leider zu teuer für mich :-()

ja, ich ruf am montag bei rose an und sag bescheid das ich das ganze teil zurückschicke und hoffe das die das alles so reparieren können - dämpfer, gabel und hinterbau

hoff die bekommen das hin, ansonsten geht die saison wieder los und ich hab kein bike und die 2011er modelle der meisten hersteller bieten im gegensatz zum 2010er beefcake nich annähernd das fürs geld :-(

hmm - erneuter rückschlag - nach dem spaß mit canyon


----------



## funbiker9 (19. Februar 2011)

Jetzt steck den Kopf nicht gleich in den Sand...eines muß man Rose lassen, was wirklich top ist, und das ist ihr Service. Den Fehler am Hinterbau kennen die garantiert...und möglicherweise haben die dafür auch schon eine Lösung. 

Aber mit losem Hinterbau rum zu fahren, geht halt meiner Ansicht nach gar nicht.

Ob der Dämpfer was hat, wäre ich mir nicht so sicher. Jedoch wenn es schon dort ist, können sie das auch gleich mit kontrollieren.


----------



## Deleted138492 (19. Februar 2011)

@ Who: Der Dämpfer ist in Ordnung! Jeder Luftdämpfer spuckt anfangs ein wenig Schmieröl aus, das ist vollkommen normal und wird mit der Zeit weniger.

btw: Mit meiner Vertröstung bin ich auch sehr zufrieden, aber das Jimbo vermisse ich doch ein wenig .


----------



## funbiker9 (19. Februar 2011)

War bei meinem Luftdämpfern auch so. Glaube auch nicht, daß der was hat.


----------



## TheWho88 (19. Februar 2011)

Ich ruf an und frag mal wie die das mit dem hinterbau lösen wollen/können (muss ja ne lösung geben-die 2011er modelle haben ja die gleiche konstruktion) das sie die totem tauchen und den fox checken sollen.

Dann werd ich das bike morgen wieder in originalzustand versetzen und putzen und montag verpaxken und wieder verschicken. das mit dem hinterbau ist aber schon extrem. Bin nen km gefahren und mich traf der schlag als ich sah wie stark sich die Konstruktion  lockerte. Wenn ich das bike anhebe hab ich nach kürzester Zeit (1 km) spiel von bestimmt 1-1,5 mm

Hoffe rose hat ne schnelle Lösung dafür und tauscht bzw. checkt alles wie gewünscht, da ich gerne weiterhin rose Kunde sein möchte (klasse Service, freundlicher Kontakt) und auch so vom beefcake angetan bin. Hoffe das die weiterhin so engagiert sind, auch wenn das bike eines der letzten 2010er ausläufer ist.

Noch ne frage: die totem coil hat standardmäßig die mittlere feder (70-85) Kilo drin oder?

Danke an euch alle...helft mir sehr!


----------



## funbiker9 (19. Februar 2011)

Ja, die mittlere Feder ist da drin. 

Hoffe mal schwer für dich, dass das Rose Team eine passende Lösung für den losen Hinterbau parat hat. Wenn nicht sollen sie dir halt gleich einen 2011 Rahmen verbauen . 

Gruß

funbiker


----------



## TheWho88 (20. Februar 2011)

okay, dann müsste die feder ja optimal passen


ja, an die 11er rahmen dachte ich auch schon, aber denke mal nicht das sich rose auf sowas einlassen würde 

ich vermute das sie das bike komplett geschickt wollen und alles wie oben beschrieben machen (gabel tauschen, dämpfer checken und den hinterbau fixieren) - denk auch nicht das die halbe sachen machen, da sie wissen das wenn der hinterbau wieder nicht passt, das bike innerhalb kürzester zeit wieder bei ihnen landet


----------



## ka1saa (20. Februar 2011)

TheWho88 schrieb:


> ja, an die 11er rahmen dachte ich auch schon, aber denke mal nicht das sich rose auf sowas einlassen würde


da müsstest dann eh auch erstmal warten, bis die endlich verfügbar sind... also wenns ne andere lösung hat, wär das schön, drück die daumen.


----------



## TheWho88 (20. Februar 2011)

danke ;-)

Ja da geh ich davon aus... kann ja nicht so schwer sein. alle rose modelle haben so ne konstruktion von daher kann ich mir ncht vorstellen das die das nicht in den griff bekommen haben.

ansonsten bin ich mit dem bike total happy. alles sauber verarbeitet und funktioniert klasse (dämpfer ist ja anscheinend doch okay und für die gabel naja, können sie eigentlich auch nicht viel - blöd gelaufen) 

aber das mit dem hinterbau müssen sie in den griff bekommen. seit mir das aufgefallen ist, hab ich beim fahren auch kein gutes gefühl mehr. bin insgesamt bis jetzt evtl. 4 km gefahren - das ding wird immer lockerer. habs schon 2 mal anziehen müssen und jetzt wackelts wieder wie sau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (20. Februar 2011)

Mich würde mal interessieren, warum sich die Schraube durch die Schwingungen löst. Hat das denn schon mal jemand außerhalb dieses Threads gelesen? 

Drück Dir die Daumen, dass alles zufriedenstellend gelöst wird aber hör mit den Spekulationen. Macht nur Depressiv.


----------



## TheWho88 (20. Februar 2011)

ja, hilft ja nicht

ne, hab das problem nur von ein paar user gelesen, aber leider ohne lösung.

komisch ist ja das du das ding anziehen kannst wie du willst, das ist so schnell wieder locker. nicht mehr fest ist es schon nach 200m und richtig locker, sodass du sie mit den fingern anziehen kannst nach 1-2km


----------



## funbiker9 (20. Februar 2011)

Bei mir hat es damals gereicht, nach dem anziehen den Dämpfer per Hand 10-15 mal zu komprimieren. Dabei konnte ich zuschauen, wie sich die Schraube selbständig raus gedreht hat.

@MIK

die Schraube löst sich nicht wegen der Schwingung, sondern weil sie Zug nach außen hat. An der Stelle hat die Verschraubung richtig Spannung. Wenn die Spannung weg ist, dürfte sich die Schraube auch nicht mehr von alleine lösen. Ich denke nach wie vor, daß hier entweder ein Maßfehler vorliegt oder einfach eine z.B. Unterlagscheibe fehlt...

...bin auf jeden Fall auf den Bericht gespannt von TheWho88


----------



## TheWho88 (20. Februar 2011)

ich hab mir die sache auch noch mal angesehen und bin auch der meinung das da ne unterlegscheibe fehlt - jedoch werde ich da nicht dran rumschrauben solange ich kein statement von rose dazu habe.

glaub das ist das vernünftigste. ich denke das das beste (und was auch rose machen wird) ist eine dicke gummibeilagscheibe reinzumachen

Vermute ich!

mal schauen - morgen 9:00 wird angerufen. da sind alle noch gut drauf vom wochenende ;-)


----------



## TheWho88 (20. Februar 2011)

achja: bei mir geht das sogar schon etwas am lack! 

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/8/9/5/9/1/_/large/SDC11108.JPG

das macht es mir schwer weiterhin von rose überzeugt zu sein - bild zeigt das linke lager - das rechte hat zwar noch mehr spiel, aber der lack ist noch nicht in mitleidenschaft gezogen


----------



## chris2305 (20. Februar 2011)

Schick das Biek zurück und "da werden sie geholfen"


----------



## Deleted138492 (20. Februar 2011)

Leider ist der Lack nicht sonderlich beständig. Echt schade, dass nicht alle Farben eloxiert oder gepulvert werden und es 2010 nur lackierte Rahmen gab.


----------



## funbiker9 (20. Februar 2011)

Das Lack abbröckelt war bei mir nicht der Fall.
Ist aber echt mies, wenn nur durch drehen des Gelenks, der Lack abgeht. Das ist jetzt neu für mich....


----------



## OJMad (20. Februar 2011)

@TheWho88

Inzwischen bin ich gar nicht mehr neidisch.
Schöner Mist.
Ich wünsche Dir, daß das alles schnell geregelt wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheWho88 (20. Februar 2011)

hab gerade alles wieder nach rose anleitung verpackt (mir ist da immer nicht so ganz wohl beim versand, aber hoff es geht alles glatt bis zu rose - der karton war ja auch schon bei lieferung etwas lädiert)

hab alles reingeschmissen (auch die handbücher und alles), da ich das bike nicht mehr zurück möchte wenn rose das nicht alles in ordnung bringt oder bringen kann

ja, ich hab seit mitte 2010 ne materialschlacht und die hört auch anscheinend nicht so schnell auf

hmm, naja hoffen wir mal das beste von seiten rose. 

wollt eigentlich nicht als froggy-fahrer enden ;-) (scherz)


----------



## funbiker9 (20. Februar 2011)

TheWho88 schrieb:


> hab gerade alles wieder nach rose anleitung verpackt (mir ist da immer nicht so ganz wohl beim versand, aber hoff es geht alles glatt bis zu rose - der karton war ja auch schon bei lieferung etwas lädiert)
> 
> hab alles reingeschmissen (auch die handbücher und alles), da ich das bike nicht mehr zurück möchte wenn rose das nicht alles in ordnung bringt oder bringen kann
> 
> ...



Das war nicht lustig....

Da hast du aber recht, wenn sie es nicht hin bekommen...was will man mit einem Rad, das nicht funktioniert. Ist auch mein Motto damals gewesen.

Bin mal gespannt, ob sie den Fehler kennen oder nicht ( was ein Unding wäre ). Allerdings muß ich auch dazu sagen, wenn sie den Fehler kennen und das Rad trotzdem so ausgeliefert haben...äähhhmmm noch schlimmer.


----------



## -MIK- (20. Februar 2011)

@Fun: Wenn die Schraube Spannung hat, dann würde doch eine U-Scheibe und etwas längere Schraube doch Abhilfe schaffen oder geh ich da falsch in der Annahme?

Was natürlich überhaupt gar nie nicht geht ist, dass sich so eine Schraube beim bloßen Einfedern im Stand löst. Brisant ist in der Tat, dass die Bikes trotz des Fehler ausgeliefert werden.

@TheWho: Bin totaler Fan von Rose und würde trotz der Geschichte immer wieder zum Jimbo o.ä. greifen aber so ein Froggy.... uuuuih, dafür würde ich die Bikes stehen lassen....  (*zwinker @ Fun*)


----------



## funbiker9 (20. Februar 2011)

-MIK- schrieb:


> @Fun: Wenn die Schraube Spannung hat, dann wÃ¼rde doch eine U-Scheibe und etwas lÃ¤ngere Schraube doch Abhilfe schaffen oder geh ich da falsch in der Annahme?
> 
> Was natÃ¼rlich Ã¼berhaupt gar nie nicht geht ist, dass sich so eine Schraube beim bloÃen Einfedern im Stand lÃ¶st. Brisant ist in der Tat, dass die Bikes trotz des Fehler ausgeliefert werden.
> 
> @TheWho: Bin totaler Fan von Rose und wÃ¼rde trotz der Geschichte immer wieder zum Jimbo o.Ã¤. greifen aber so ein Froggy.... uuuuih, dafÃ¼r wÃ¼rde ich die Bikes stehen lassen....  (*zwinker @ Fun*)



Das mit der Scheibe kÃ¶nnte funktionieren, die muÃ nur die richtige GrÃ¶Ãe haben, damit sie nicht auf die Lager drÃ¼ckt. War damals sogar im Hornbach und hab ca. 10 unterschiedliche U-Scheiben gekauft, mich dann aber dafÃ¼r entschieden, daÃ es bei einem 2500â¬ nicht sein kann, daÃ ich es nach Auslieferung reparieren muÃ. Besser gesagt, markante Fehler beheben soll.

Das Froggy ist Sau geil, allerdings bei der Preispolitik von Lapierre wÃ¼rde ich mir im Moment keines mehr kaufen. 3899â¬ fÃ¼r ein aktuelles 518...never! Dagegen war ja meines ein SchnÃ¤ppchen....


----------



## -MIK- (20. Februar 2011)

Ja, das kann ich verstehen. Genau da sehe ich auch das Problem von TheWho. Allein, dass der Lack ab geht.... tztztz...

Ja, die Politik muss mir auch einer erklären. Firmen wie Rose (^^), Canyon (^^), YT, Radon, etc. sorgen dafür, dass die HighEnd Bikes immer günstiger werden und die Herren "namenhaften" Hersteller treiben die Preise ins Unendliche....

Aber Fun, wir zwei haben ja noch ne Runde Bad Wildbad offen, vielleicht kann ich dann mal mit dem Froggy ne Runde über den Hof drehen. 

Appropopopo, ratet mal wer gestern seine erste Runde auf dem Bike gerollt ist?  

War ganz schön nervös und kibbelig aber zum Schluss hab ich schon wieder angefangen zu spielen. *freu*


----------



## Raesfeld (20. Februar 2011)

Glückwunsch MIK dass du wieder zu den Aktiven gehörst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (20. Februar 2011)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Ja, das kann ich verstehen. Genau da sehe ich auch das Problem von TheWho. Allein, dass der Lack ab geht.... tztztz...
> 
> Ja, die Politik muss mir auch einer erklären. Firmen wie Rose (^^), Canyon (^^), YT, Radon, etc. sorgen dafür, dass die HighEnd Bikes immer günstiger werden und die Herren "namenhaften" Hersteller treiben die Preise ins Unendliche....
> 
> ...



Mir hat ein bekannter Lapierre Händler erzählt, dass Lapierre die Preise noch höher hatte und sich die Händler bei Lapierre beschwert hatten, wer denn die Bikes noch kaufen soll bei den Preisen. Darauf sind die Preise auf das jetzige Niveau gefallen . Heftig oder?

Die Runde in Wildbad steht natürlich, ganz klar. Und wenn ich das Froggy dabei habe kannst du gerne eine Runde damit drehen.

Und zu der Frage, wer gestern mit dem Bike eine Runde gefahren ist...würde ich auf dich tippen .

Das mit dem kibbeligen hat sich bald wieder, dann geht es wieder richtig los


----------



## ka1saa (20. Februar 2011)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Appropopopo, ratet mal wer gestern seine erste Runde auf dem Bike gerollt ist?


sehr schön  ! willkommen zurück!


----------



## -MIK- (20. Februar 2011)

Danke danke Jungs. 

War zwar nur ne sehr kleine Runde durch die Stadt und ein wenig Wald aber ich saß endlich wieder auf dem Bock. Ihr glaubt gar nicht wie mir das gefehlt hat. Bin schon seit ner Woche dran zu gucken was ich an Equipment noch kaufen kann.  Ganz oben KS i950 + Remote Kit.


----------



## Bueck (20. Februar 2011)

Erste Testfahrt erfolgreich ... 
Aluwippe erster Eindruck: nach Einbau den tatsächlichen Federweg gemessen - und siehe da... Theorie und Praxis ... doch nur 170mm (da ich zum Sitzrohr etwas Sicherheitsabstand zum Reifen gelassen habe - 5mm).
Lenkwinkel jetzt bei SAG 35% schöne flache 66°.
Wippt nicht mehr als die org.Wippe.
Durch den 10mm längeren Hebel musste der Druck im Dämpfer von 170PSI auf 200 erhöht werden um bei 75Kg bei 35% SAG zu bleiben.
SAG-Anzeige aus Sitzposition super ablesbar. (Markierung Kante links = 30% / mitte = 35% / Kante rechts = 40%)
Dämpferreserve nach erstem "Ausritt" immer noch ca. 10mm.
Ansprechverhalten ist gut - liegt ggf. auch am Nadellager im Dämpfer.
Progression im letzten Teil vom Hub etwas stärker als bei org.Wippe - liegt wohl an den 30PSI mehr im Dämpfer - aber für aktives Abdrücken ganz gut. 

Kefü neu: TipTop - keinerlei Geräusche während der Fahrt zu hören.
Keine Schaltprobleme - mal abwarten wie lang der Kunstoff hält. 

Zum Thema - lose Schrauben am BC: liegt bestimmt daran das dort nicht wie beim Jimbo eine stabile durchgehende Welle verbaut ist sondern einzelne einschraubteile welche somit ungünstige Hebelkräfte bekommen - siehe Probleme bei Canyon Torque u. ähnl. - da verreckten die Teile auch laufend. - Also falls Platz ist - Welle rein und ggf. im Mittelteil soweit verjüngen das der Dämpfer nicht dagegen schlägt.
Macht mal einen einfachen Test: mit beiden Händen am Lenker (links und rechts) und dann dagegen stemmen - was passiert - nix ... lenker bleibt gerade - so... jetzt eine Hand weg und nochmal das selbe... und? 
Klingelt´s ... Lenker dreht sich ... oha... das möchte die Schraube an der Wippe auch ... weil die auch nur "eine Hand" hat...


----------



## funbiker9 (20. Februar 2011)

Für diese Eigenkreation hast du echt einen Daumen verdient.

Klasse


----------



## -MIK- (20. Februar 2011)

Cool Bueck, echt cool. 

Das Nadellager würde mich interessieren, gibts das als Set oder ist das eine Sonderbestellung?


----------



## -MIK- (20. Februar 2011)

@TheWho: Echt keine Alternative? Froggy


----------



## funbiker9 (20. Februar 2011)

-MIK- schrieb:


> @TheWho: Echt keine Alternative? Froggy



Also ich kann es empfehlen 

Das ist echt günstig


----------



## Deleted138492 (20. Februar 2011)

Dafür wurde es bei mir auch kein Froggy. Zwar ein obergeiles Teil, aber der Preis nimmt Nicolaiausmaße an.

btw: Glückwunsch an MIK . Ich hoffe, fürs Treffen bist du fit .


----------



## TheWho88 (20. Februar 2011)

Ja das froggy gefällt mir schon gut,aber ist nicht meine preisklasse. Psychische schmerzgrenze ist 2100. Will einfach mein bc mit neuer gabep und fester wippe und ohne weiter defekte o.ä hab auch schon genügend schlechte erfahrungen mit bremsen gemacht.wäre daher auch froh wenn die roseaner kein fett,Öl oder so  ranbringen. Aber richte eh schon mal den spiritus her, falls ich mein bc wieder sehen werde ;-)

Hab heut sogar zufällig ein Angebot von nem bekannten geschickt bekommen: 2000 für ein bergamont big Air 9.9 - aber das ist glaub ich nichts für mich. Außerdem hat rose noch eine Chance verdient


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (20. Februar 2011)

TheWho88 schrieb:


> Ja das froggy gefällt mir schon gut,aber ist nicht meine preisklasse. Psychische schmerzgrenze ist 2100. Will einfach mein bc mit neuer gabep und fester wippe und ohne weiter defekte o.ä hab auch schon genügend schlechte erfahrungen mit bremsen gemacht.wäre daher auch froh wenn die roseaner kein fett,Öl oder so  ranbringen. Aber richte eh schon mal den spiritus her, falls ich mein bc wieder sehen werde ;-)
> 
> Hab heut sogar zufällig ein Angebot von nem bekannten geschickt bekommen: 2000 für ein bergamont big Air 9.9 - aber das ist glaub ich nichts für mich. Außerdem hat rose noch eine Chance verdient



Da haste eigentlich schon recht. Eine Chance sollten sie noch haben. Gib mal über den weiteren Verlauf Bescheid...würde mich nämlich jetzt schon interessieren wie das ausgeht.


----------



## chris2305 (21. Februar 2011)

Bitte nicht noch mehr Froggy Bilder, sabber, sonst tu ich nix gutes!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheWho88 (21. Februar 2011)

Anruf Rose: 

erneut klasse Kontakt und nette Beratung

Bike geht heute zurück zu Rose und wird dann sofort komplett durchgecheckt (incl. Dämpfer), Gabel getauscht und die Wippe überarbeitet.

Ursache für die lockere Dämpferwippe:

kein einheitliches Fehlerbild. Wippe lockert sich nur vereinzelt, was unterschiedliche Gründe haben kann - i.d.R. kleine Messungenauigkeiten was uns ja mit der Beilagscheibentehorie bestätigt.

Wenn alles glatt geht und Rose alles i.O. bringen kann, wird das Bike am Donnerstag oder Freitag wieder rausgehen, sprich ist am Montag wieder da (für dienstag sagt der wetterbericht zwar wieder neuschnee, aber naja - Urlaub ist jetzt verschoben. War ja gottseidank noch nicht gebucht, da wir bei Bekannten unterkommen werden)


----------



## -MIK- (21. Februar 2011)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Bitte nicht noch mehr Froggy Bilder, sabber, sonst tu ich nix gutes!!!!!!!!!



Ätzend oder? Mich reizt die Büchse auch grad ungemein. Der Preis ist Jimbo 6 würdig..... Haach.... Wobei Müs Lees auch ein tolles Gerät ist...

Verdammt ich muss im Loto gewinnen.

@TheWho: Ich drück Dir die Daumen dass alles geregelt wird.

@Müs Lee: Kla, denke scho, wie gesagt, wenn ich nicht fahre, dann bin ich mit der Knipse da.


----------



## chris2305 (21. Februar 2011)

-MIK- schrieb:


> . Wobei Müs Lees auch ein tolles Gerät ist...
> 
> .



Du kennst Müslee´s Gerät????

Ein Schelm wer böses dabei denkt!!


----------



## TheWho88 (21. Februar 2011)

danke

ja, das froggy ist ziemlich cool, aber mir gefällt das hanzz vom müs lee fast noch besser ;-)


----------



## cyclo-dude (21. Februar 2011)

hier stand unsinn


----------



## -MIK- (21. Februar 2011)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Du kennst Müslee´s Gerät????



Na kla, soviel Fotos wie der davon im Internet verteilt....


----------



## Deleted138492 (21. Februar 2011)

Nee nee, zu niveaulos das Ganze. Besser wieder weg damit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (21. Februar 2011)

Themenwechsel bitte! Mein Gerät hat euch schließlich nicht zu interessieren .


----------



## TheWho88 (22. Februar 2011)

allein der gedanke :kotz:

okay - zurück zu rose ;-)

appropo zurück: mein bc ist seit gestern on the road

Technikabzeilung schrieb mir wg. der Wippe zudem noch:
 "Es könnte evtl. sein, dass durch die Montage die Lager beschädigt wurden und sich die Bolzen dadurch immer lösen." (Zitat xxx) - nicht das ich Probleme bzgl. der Zitation bekomme ;-)


----------



## funbiker9 (22. Februar 2011)

TheWho88 schrieb:


> allein der gedanke :kotz:
> 
> okay - zurück zu rose ;-)
> 
> ...



Klingt unlogisch...aber mal abwarten. Hoffe für dich, daß es funktionierend zurück kommt. Ich drück dir mal die Daumen.

Gruß


----------



## TheWho88 (22. Februar 2011)

klingt für mich auch nicht ganz logisch. der herr am telefon hatte aber mit sicherheit recht: messtoleranzen - wie du auch schon sagtest, evtl. beilagscheiben rein oder so. 

danke dir. denk ich kann euch am donnerstag, spätestens freitag bescheid sagen was rauskommen wird, da das bike dann von rose unter die lupe genommen wurde (generalüberholung)


----------



## Bueck (22. Februar 2011)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Cool Bueck, echt cool.
> 
> Das Nadellager würde mich interessieren, gibts das als Set oder ist das eine Sonderbestellung?



Nadellager ist ein Kaufteil (innen 10mm / aussen 14mm/ eingepresst in Hülse innen 14/aussen15mm - es sind zwei lager nebeneinander - innen als Distanz eine Hülse 10mm/8mm.   Gibt es so nicht zu kaufen. 

Kettenführung ist auch noch einmal erleichtert worden - siehe Bild


----------



## ka1saa (22. Februar 2011)

Bueck schrieb:


> Nadellager ist ein Kaufteil [...]   Gibt es so nicht zu kaufen.


ja wie jetzt ... oder gibts "nur" die hülse nicht zu kaufen und du hast die selber gebaut/gedreht/...?

die kefü is definitiv (und immer noch) nice !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (23. Februar 2011)

@bueck

Tolle Arbeit die du da machst. Die Wippen und die Kefü sind ganz großes Tennis...  Schon klasse wenn man die Möglichkeiten hat solche Sachen zu fertigen.

@all
Nadellager im Dämpferauge klingen ja immer ganz super und machen im ersten Moment scheinbar ja auch Sinn. Nur ist an dieser Stelle meiner Meinung nach ein Nadellager vollkommen überflüssg und auch ungeeignet.

Es geht ja nicht wirklich darum eine drehende Welle zu lagern. Wir reden hier, wenn man großzügig ist, von Drehwinkeln um die 30°. Dadurch sind Nadellager zum einlaufen verurteilt. Die "Nadeln" haben keine Möglichkeit sich zu schmieren, da sie sich nicht wirklich drehen. Weiterhin resultiert daraus, daß nahezu immer die selben 3 Nadeln belastet werden, da wir, wie schon gesagt, nicht rotieren. Hinzu kommt, dass die effektiv tragende Fläche bei einem herkömmlichen Gleitlager ein vielfaches beträgt. 
Jeder kann sich recht einfach vorstellen, welche Effektiv wirkende Oberfläche 3-4 Nadeln, die bei einem so kleinen Lager zu gleich die Kraft aufnehmen, haben. Im Gegensatz dazu trägt das Gleitlager in einem Bereich von ca. 120° mit der kompletten Fläche. 
Wenn man nun auch noch die beim Federn wirkenden Kräfte berücksichtigt ist die Verminderung der Gesamtreibung vielleich, wieder mit viel gutem Willen, im hunderstel Bereich anzusiedeln.
Mit der Haltbarkeit sieht es allerdings ganz anders aus. Noch spannender wenn das Ganze dann auch noch oft unter matschigen Gegebenheiten benutzt wird. Diese Nadellager sind nicht gedichtet!

Schlechte bis keine Schmierung + kleine Auflagefläche + nicht gedichtet + Dreck = FAIL 

Ich will hier keinesfalls etwas schlechtreden, aber das sind nunmal einfach die Fakten.


----------



## piotty (23. Februar 2011)

ja,ja, da hat sich einer mal ganz viele gedanken gamacht. find ich sehr gut, ich bin deiner meinung. weiter so!
lg u ride on


----------



## TheWho88 (23. Februar 2011)

hmm, gibts denn dann auch immer mal wieder probleme mit den lägern? hab diesbezüglich noch nichts gelesen

rose baut ja alle fullys mit solchen oder?


----------



## funbiker9 (23. Februar 2011)

Also Lagerprobleme hatte ich bis jetzt noch nicht, hat man hier im Thread auch noch nichts davon gelesen.


----------



## [email protected] (23. Februar 2011)

Im Fall des Jimbo ist der Hinterbau mit Kugel - und Gleitlagern gebaut falls ich mich nicht irre. Bei dem oberen Lagerpunkt der Wippe bin ich so vom Sofa aus nicht ganz sicher.

Allerdings ist auch keine Lager so stark belastet wie die beiden Dämpferlager. An allen anderen Stellen wird die Kraft von mindestens 2 Lagern parallel getragen.

Will hier auch niemand von irgendetwas abhalten, wollte nur mal einen Denkanstoß geben  Man kann das ganze ja auch sporlich sehen, ähnlich der Formel1: "Ich will maximale Leistung und was kaputt ist wird gewechselt. Kostet ja nur Geld und das kann man verdienen."


----------



## funbiker9 (23. Februar 2011)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Im Fall des Jimbo ist der Hinterbau mit Kugel - und Gleitlagern gebaut falls ich mich nicht irre. Bei dem oberen Lagerpunkt der Wippe bin ich so vom Sofa aus nicht ganz sicher.
> 
> Allerdings ist auch keine Lager so stark belastet wie die beiden Dämpferlager. An allen anderen Stellen wird die Kraft von mindestens 2 Lagern parallel getragen.
> 
> Will hier auch niemand von irgendetwas abhalten, wollte nur mal einen Denkanstoß geben  Man kann das ganze ja auch sporlich sehen, ähnlich der Formel1: "Ich will maximale Leistung und was kaputt ist wird gewechselt. Kostet ja nur Geld und das kann man verdienen."



Du hast schon recht mit dem was du schreibst. Sehe ich auch so, klingt auch sehr logisch.

Das einzigste was ich beim Jimbo bemängle ist, daß ständig irgend etwas anderes quietscht oder knackt oder klackert und plötzlich wieder weg ist.


----------



## ka1saa (23. Februar 2011)

TheWho88 schrieb:


> hmm, gibts denn dann auch immer mal wieder probleme mit den lägern? hab diesbezüglich noch nichts gelesen
> 
> rose baut ja alle fullys mit solchen oder?


also bei dem hier besprochenen nadellager gings um eins, das einer hier selber nachgerüstet hat... soweit ich weiß, sind von werk aus keine verbaut. ich würds gerne mal ausprobieren, ob der unterschied merklich ist (verschleiß hin oder her), aber im moment fehlt dafür eindeutig die zeit und so wahnsinnig riesig, dass er das rad neu erfindet, wird er jetzt auch nicht grad sein.


----------



## TI200 (23. Februar 2011)

Zwei Nadellager hab ich bei mir schon "entdeckt". Die sind da, wo am Dämpfer die Edelstahlachse durchgeht, quasi Verbindung der Schwinge mit den kleinen Hebeln. Gebrauchsspuren zeigen sich auf der Achse auch nur in einem recht kleinem Bereich.


----------



## herkulars (23. Februar 2011)

CRC hat heute geliefert. Sieht klasse aus:





Die Kurbelarme sind matt schwarz eloxiert und haben zum Ende hin einen glänzend schwarzen Aufdruck. Sieht recht edel aus. Bilder am Jimbo gibt's die Tage mal, muss erst basteln.

Hat jemand Interesse an einer gebrauchten Afterburner mit nagelneuen Blättern? Im Einsatz seit Oktober 09, paar kleine Kratzer aber nix wildes. Farbe Antrazit wie an jedem Jimbo, bei dem die Kurbel verbaut wurde. Kettenblätter (44/32/22) werden dann die neuen auf dem Foto oben sein. Lager sind nicht dabei.
90 + Versand


----------



## ka1saa (23. Februar 2011)

alter, schick ! das glatte is doch sicher poliertes eloxal (und kein druck und somit noch geiler )... viel spaß damit!
ich mag meine silberne kurbel, aber wenn das rad mit der gekommen wär, wärs auch geil gewesen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (23. Februar 2011)

Lars, mach sofort das Foto weg und weh Du postest das Ding im eingebauten Zustand!!! Ich kann der Finanzabteilung des Hauses MIK nicht erklären, wie ich neben den zwei neuen Lenkern, der neuen Sattelstütze, dem neuen Schaltwerk auch noch ne neue Afterburner brauch.... 

Chices Ding, wirklich...


----------



## Eksduro (23. Februar 2011)

...boooaaaa.....

also bei der neuen kurbel mit den gebrauchten kettenblättern wär ich dabei für 90 eus....

hammerteil.....



@mik: schön wieder was von dir zu hören....und erst recht das es aufwärts geht....dann drück ich dir und uns mal die daumen das das dieses jahr mal was wird mit unserer streckenaustausch tour gibt


----------



## chris2305 (24. Februar 2011)

@Eksduro: Die nehm ich dann auch!

Lars: Ich möchte das Ding eingebaut erst gar nicht sehen und ich hoffe ich treffe dich nicht im Deister damit


----------



## -MIK- (24. Februar 2011)

Eksduro schrieb:


> @mik: schön wieder was von dir zu hören....und erst recht das es aufwärts geht....dann drück ich dir und uns mal die daumen das das dieses jahr mal was wird mit unserer streckenaustausch tour gibt



Danke danke, bin seit dieser Woche wieder im Training und in der Ernährung. Wenn ich das jetzt ein paar Wochen durchziehe, dann wird das auch wieder. Ab nächste Woche starte ich nochmal einen Spinningversuch, wenn der klappt wärs perfekt.

Denke mal im Sommer können wir endlich die lang versprochene Tour in Angriff nehmen.


----------



## herkulars (24. Februar 2011)

Ich mag es ja, wie einem in diesem Forum die Sympathie geradezu entgegenschlägt. Fühlt sich an wie ein Schlag in die Fresse.  

@Eksduro: Da kommen dann aber noch 65 Versand drauf. Du glaubst gar nicht wie schwer die alten Kettenblätter sind.


----------



## Eksduro (24. Februar 2011)

is denn jetzt alles an draht etc raus aus deinem gelenk?


...oder musst du nochmal unters messer?

nach dem winter denke ich haben wir einen ähnlichen trainingsstand...habe 2011 erst sagenhafte 25km geschafft......


----------



## TheWho88 (24. Februar 2011)

@ funbiker und den Rest der Beef Cake affinen:

heute ruft Rose an und erklärt das Dilemma bzgl. der Dämpferwippe - also dranbleiben ;-)

Bin ja schon ziemlich gespannt


----------



## Eksduro (24. Februar 2011)

@herkulars



dann lass die kettenblätter ab...ich nehm dann nur die nackte kurbel...dafür aber versandkostenfrei (kostendeckung durch einzelverkauf der blätter wäre ja trotzdem gegeben...)

kontodaten dann einfach per pn....

hammerdeal! wat freu ich mich


----------



## -MIK- (24. Februar 2011)

@Eksduro: nee, noch alles drin. Doktore meinte Ende Mai Anfang Juni würden wir das Zeug deinstallieren. 

@herkulars: selbst schuld, was postest Du auch hier so einen Bikeporno...  Spaß bei Seite, bin drauf gespannt, wie es am Bike aussieht.

@TheWho: Halt uns auf dem Laufenden, auch hier bin ich seeeehr gespannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herkulars (24. Februar 2011)

@Eksduro:  Die geb' ich nicht mehr her. 

@MIK: Ihr wolltet doch Porno. Jetzt tragt es mit Fassung! 
Schön, dass Du wieder rollen kannst! 

@TheWho: Liveticker?


----------



## TheWho88 (24. Februar 2011)

Okay, hier der Liveticker :

10:12: Retoure ist angekommen
10:30: in ca. 2 Stunden kann Feedback gegeben werden
12:43: noch keinen Anruf bekommen - aber es kann sich nur noch um Minuten handeln ;-)


----------



## TheWho88 (24. Februar 2011)

Kurbel knackt unter starker Last (wheelie)    



-> das lag an der Einstellschraube 


  Dämpfer spuckt viel Schmier aus                

-> das ist völlig normal (überschüssige Schmierung von der Erstbefüllung)     


  Gabel defekt                                   

->wurde ausgetauschtausgetauscht


  Hinterbau locker!!!
->das lag an falsch montierten U-Scheiben


Bike kommt wieder per Express zurück !! ;-)


aber falsch montierte U-Scheiben?


----------



## chris2305 (24. Februar 2011)

TheWho88 schrieb:


> Kurbel knackt unter starker Last (wheelie)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wo gehobelt wird fallen......

Recht hast du, aber die Hauptsache ist, dein Bike kommt zurück und läuft


----------



## TheWho88 (24. Februar 2011)

ja, auf das vertraue ich auch. die haben auch eine testfahrt noch gemacht (leider nur in der halle --> schnee ;-)) und alles noch einmal durchgecheckt

sollte eigentlich alles perfekt passen sagte mir der Department Manager Bikeproduction


----------



## stevenscrosser (24. Februar 2011)

Das wird schon passen. Viel Spaß mit dem Teil - ich beneide dich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (24. Februar 2011)

@TheWho

..wäre ja super wenn es das mit den U-Scheiben war. Aber wo sind da U-Scheiben?
Egal, Hauptsache es funzt alles, wenn es wieder kommt. Bin gespannt....


----------



## TheWho88 (24. Februar 2011)

Normal muss jetzt alles passen...die haben ja alles noch einmal durchgecheckt ;-)

Ich sag  morgen bescheid ob es das mit den u-Scheiben war


----------



## Deleted138492 (24. Februar 2011)

TI200 schrieb:


> Zwei Nadellager hab ich bei mir schon "entdeckt". Die sind da, wo am Dämpfer die Edelstahlachse durchgeht, quasi Verbindung der Schwinge mit den kleinen Hebeln.



Genau da sitzen beim Jimbo auch welche.

@ TheWho: Geht ja rosetypisch echt schnell . Morgen kannst du wohl wieder damit rumrollen.


----------



## TheWho88 (25. Februar 2011)

Bike ist wieder da 

PERFEKT - die Totem geht vom Feinsten, Schaltung perfekt, Bremsen perfekt, Dämpfer perfekt!!! Bin extrem happy

DANKE AN ROSE - niewieder CANYON ;-) 

Service und Bike sind nicht zu schlagen!

Zwei Fragen hätt ich aber noch:

 Beim treten klackt irgendwas - zuerst dachte ich das es die Züge sind - Bremse, Schaltung - aber es könnte auch die Kurbel sein) - Idee?

  Zur Gabel ist mir auch noch aufgefallen, dass der rechte holm incl. zugstufeneinsteller etwas ölig waren (der einsteller am meisten) und in der Schachtel war auch auf dieser seite ein 4cm fleck. Ist das normal? Das überflüssige öl der erstbefüllung?


----------



## Jagdhund (25. Februar 2011)

TheWho88 schrieb:


> Bike ist wieder da
> 
> PERFEKT - die Totem geht vom Feinsten, Schaltung perfekt, Bremsen perfekt, Dämpfer perfekt!!! Bin extrem happy
> 
> ...



bezügl. des knacken, zieh mal den Bolzen neben dem Tretlager etwas nach. Aber nur etwas und mit gefühl, nach fest kommt ab ;-) hat bei mir geholfen, denn es setzt sich nach ein paar kilometern.

lg jagdhund


----------



## herkulars (25. Februar 2011)

Knack-Weg-Thread

Zur Gabel: Wahrscheinlich bei der Befüllung passiert. Solltest Du aber beobachten. Erstmal schön sauber machen und dann paarmal kräftig einfedern und durchschütteln. Wenn dann kein neues Öl da ist sollte alles ok sein.


----------



## TheWho88 (25. Februar 2011)

ich denke das knacken kann auch von den zügen kommen - werd nächste woche eh nen neuen lenker montieren und hab dann weniger schnur am vorbau und somit weniger spannung. hoff das ist es. ansonsten muss ich mir mal die sattelstütze anschauen. was andres kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. wurde alles gecheckt

zur gabel (antwort rose):

 das Öl ist Schmieröl welches unten vom Umbau des castings kommt. Das kann durchaus noch ein bisschen "nachtropfen"


----------



## Gnarze (25. Februar 2011)

Bei mir klappern/klackern die Züge im Oberrohr bzw. Steuerrohr, nervt bei jedem einfedern des Hinterbaus......Muß wohl mal die Gabel raus und bisschen Schaumstoff ins Oberrohr.


----------



## Deleted138492 (25. Februar 2011)

Bei mir hat mal bei jeder Kurbelumdrehung der linke Shifter geknackt, ausgelöst durch die dazugehörige Oberkörperbewegung während des Pedalierens. Schmiere rein und ruhig wars. Es hat ein wenig gedauert, bis ich darauf kam ^^. Versuche, das ganze Rad genau abzuhören, ich konnte das Knacken auch erst nicht richtig lokalisieren.

@ Gnarze: Serienmäßig sollte eigentlich ein Stück Schaumstoff drin sein.


----------



## Gnarze (25. Februar 2011)

@Müs Lee
beim ersten Rahmen hat es auch nicht geklappert, nach dem rahmentausch gings los.
Muß da mal die Tage in Ruhe reingucken ob die da was vergessen haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stevenscrosser (25. Februar 2011)

Foto @ THEWho !


----------



## funbiker9 (25. Februar 2011)

@The Who

...mach mal ein Foto von der besagten, sich lösenden Stelle. Was haben Rose da jetzt gemacht, und vor allem...ist es jetzt fest und bleibt es auch?


----------



## ka1saa (25. Februar 2011)

bei mir hats nach einiger zeit bei jeder kurbelumdrehung furchtbar geknarzt, hat sich so angehört, als wenns von der kurbel käm... und es ist wie im knackweg-thread beschrieben nach der schmierung von der hinteren steckachse verschwunden xD bis ich da draufgekommen bin... zum glück hat das hier wer gesagt! also an alle neu-roseaner: das könnts echt auch sein, auch wenn mans nicht glauben mag, ist enorm leicht zu fixen, muss man halt alle paar 100km mal machen...

@thewho: cool, dasses schon wieder da ist, express rockt enormst  viel spaß jetzt! und bilder her !


----------



## cyclo-dude (25. Februar 2011)

bei mir hats am anfang auch ein wenig geknarzt, ich hab aber nix gemacht. denke auch das sich neue sachen mal ein wenig einlaufen müssen.
und alle paar ausfahrten alles abschmieren halte ich nicht wirklich für praxisgerecht, man muss ja nicht alles totpflegen.


----------



## Toolpusher69 (25. Februar 2011)

cyclo-dude schrieb:


> bei mir hats am anfang auch ein wenig geknarzt, ich hab aber nix gemacht. denke auch das sich neue sachen mal ein wenig einlaufen müssen.
> und alle paar ausfahrten alles abschmieren halte ich nicht wirklich für praxisgerecht, man muss ja nicht alles totpflegen.



Getreu dem Motto : *Am Fett hat`s nicht gelegen, es war nicht`s dran *.
Nee nee, man kann an allem sparen aber nicht am Fett. Lieber einmal zu viel als zu wenig, Metall auf Metall das will nicht gut. Wie sagt mein Opa schon immer : Wer gut schmiert, der gut fährt und recht hat er. Meine Knackgeräusche halten sich bis jetzt in Grenzen, am schlimmsten war auf einer Tour die Aufhängung des Dämpfers, quietschen bis die Ohren klingeln. Seitdem immer ne kl.Dose Sprühfett im Rucksack . Gruß T69


----------



## ka1saa (25. Februar 2011)

cyclo-dude schrieb:


> und alle paar ausfahrten alles abschmieren halte ich nicht wirklich für praxisgerecht, man muss ja nicht alles totpflegen.


man muss ja nicht alle 2km die fetttube ansetzen, aber wenns knarzt, kann man das schon auch mal in betracht ziehen . hat ja nichts mit totpflegen zu tun...


----------



## cyclo-dude (25. Februar 2011)

ihr habt sicher auch nicht unrecht.

in meinem beitrag hab ich vergessen zu schreiben das ich seit den anfänglichen geräuschen nichts mehr vernehmen kann, also kanns auch so nicht so schlimm gewesen sein nehm ich an. und laufen tut das ding auch super.


----------



## TheWho88 (26. Februar 2011)

Alles wieder in Ordnung - Rose sagt das eine U-Scheibe falsch eingelegt war. Das Problem mit dem losen Hinterbau kann aber verschiedene Ursachen haben sagt er. Sprich, nicht immer sinds nur die U-Scheiben






Einmal kurz Luft anhalten :-/











Da isses!!!


----------



## funbiker9 (26. Februar 2011)

Dann haben sie die U-Scheiben aber schon die ganze Saison 2010 falsch eingelegt. Ich war da nämlich nicht der einzigste....

...ist aber auch völlig Wurst. Glückwunsch zu deinem BC und viel Spaß damit. Hast jetzt ja lange genug auf ein neues Bike warten müssen . Ich geh jetzt dann ein bisschen das Froggy bewegen...

Kannst ja mal schreiben wie sich dein BC im Gelände so fährt .

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheWho88 (26. Februar 2011)

das mitm gelände dauert noch - ich befahr heut meinen trail wieder mit den skiern...

Bis es bei uns in den Wäldern geht wirds april 

Langlauf Weltcup ist ende märz noch


----------



## Deleted138492 (26. Februar 2011)

Jetzt, wo du auch Rosebesitzer bist: Lust aufs Rosetreffen?


----------



## -MIK- (26. Februar 2011)

Soo, um es mit Steve Peats Worten zu sagen "1st time ridn the woods...". Die erste Bilanz:  Berg ab passts, trotz Mocke. War noch etwas verhalten aber das wird wieder. Muss den Dok mal fragen wie es mit Stürzen aussieht. So, nun der negative Teil: Berg auf Katastrophe. Erster Berg ging, danach war Kopf und Krafmäßig alles futsch... Hab jeden Berg geschoben. Boah könnt ich kotzen.

Aber gut, bin ja wieder im Training und ich denke das wird sich bis zum Sommer bessern.

Sehr positiv, das Gelenk hält. Es schmerzt nur minimal. Wird es kalt, dann tut es en bissel mehr weh.


----------



## Deleted138492 (26. Februar 2011)

Ah, Glückwunsch . Das mit der Kondition gibt sich wieder, ansonsten lege ich dir den Gruberantrieb ans Herz.


----------



## cyclo-dude (26. Februar 2011)

@MIK
stürzen ist nie gut und für dich im moment sicher nicht.
hast du denn eine möglichkeit das gelenk noch extra zu schützen oder zu supporten?
die das mit den bergen wird sich sicher schon in den kommenden ausfahrten deutlich bessern. jedenfalls so gut das es wieder geht, nen rennfahrer bist du dann natürlich noch nicht


----------



## -MIK- (26. Februar 2011)

@Müs:  LOL, genau... Deswegen haben die bei der TdF die Bikes geröntgt. 

@dude: Jau das stimmt aber der Bruch ist ja mittlerweile ein 3/4 Jahr her. Würde mich mal interessieren was halt bei "normalen" Erschütterungen drin ist. Jaein, ich habe jetzt zwei Manschetten, das Wrist Wrap von 661 und die, die Anfang der Woche im Aldi angeboten wurde.

Erstere hat den Nachteil, dass kein Handschuh mehr passt und das ist bei den aktuellen Temps echt unangenehm.

Zweitere wärmt das Gelenk nur und stabilisiert es minimal. Also kein wirklicher Schutz eher was zum "schmieren".

Aber alles egal, ich bike wieder und das tut soooooooo gut!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (26. Februar 2011)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Soo, um es mit Steve Peats Worten zu sagen "1st time ridn the woods...". Die erste Bilanz:  Berg ab passts, trotz Mocke. War noch etwas verhalten aber das wird wieder. Muss den Dok mal fragen wie es mit Stürzen aussieht. So, nun der negative Teil: Berg auf Katastrophe. Erster Berg ging, danach war Kopf und Krafmäßig alles futsch... Hab jeden Berg geschoben. Boah könnt ich kotzen.
> 
> Aber gut, bin ja wieder im Training und ich denke das wird sich bis zum Sommer bessern.
> 
> Sehr positiv, das Gelenk hält. Es schmerzt nur minimal. Wird es kalt, dann tut es en bissel mehr weh.



Berg ab ist doch eh viel wichtiger als Berg auf .
...und stürzen tust du eh nicht...Grund: so etwas macht man einfach nicht .

Ist bestimmt ein geiles Gefühl, nach so langer Zeit mal wieder richtig zu biken. Top


----------



## -MIK- (26. Februar 2011)

Jaaa....  Aber Berg auf muss auch wieder, schließlich will ich nächstes Jahr endlich Rund um Köln gewinnen....  okay, ne Platzierung in der vorderen Hälfte würde schon reichen. 

Aber Leute, mal was anderes. Ich hatte schon vor meinem Totallausfall am Jimbo ein Problem. Und zwar kommt es ab und an vor, dass wenn ich vorne von 2 auf 1 runter schalte, die Kette sich an der Kettenstrebe hoch zieht und teilweise blockiert. Ich muss dann ein Mal rückwärts trampeln, dann fällt die Kette runter und landet auf 1.

Hat wer ne Idee was das sein kann? ich habe an der Stelle einen Schlagschutz in Form eines alten Schlauchs montiert, kanns das sein oder ist es ein Einstellungsding? Der Umwerfer sieht eigentlich soweit richtig eingestellt würde ich sagen.


----------



## Deleted138492 (27. Februar 2011)

Ein Chainsuck vielleicht? Ist die Kette zu sehr gelängt bzw. das Kettenblatt verschlissen?


----------



## -MIK- (27. Februar 2011)

Kette ist neu und Blatt ist auch okay. Der Chainsuck wird ja Innen montiert, die Kette zieht sich aber an der Außenseite der Strebe hoch, hätte ich eingangs erwähnen sollen.


----------



## OJMad (27. Februar 2011)

Hallo Leute

Da es wahrscheinlich nächste Woche bei mir soweit ist (zumindest flog gestern der Rahmen in Taiwan los), wollte ich noch fragen, ob ihr der Meinung seid, dass ich vielleicht noch die Reifen tauschen sollte.

Ich werde hauptsächlich (Enduro-)Touren mit dem BC SL fahren.
Ein Parkbesuch ist zwar geplant, wird aber eher mal zum testen sein.
Ob das etwas regelmäßiges sein wird steht noch in den Sternen.

Meine Überlegung ist, anstelle der Big Bettys Fat Alberts aufziehen zu lassen.

Ich habe leider keine Ahnung wie der BB rollt.
Sollte sich das mit dem Park als regelmäßiges Vergnügen herausstellen, würde ich mir für vorne eventuell dann einen z.B. Muddy Marry holen.

Gute Idee?

Ansonsten lass ich mir ne 2-fach-Saint anbauen.
Habt ihr weitere Verbesserungsvorschläge?

Danke schon mal

So long 
J.O.


----------



## -MIK- (27. Februar 2011)

Bau Dir keinen Fat Albert drauf. Von dem Albert war ich anfangs total begeistert, sobald der aber 25% abgenutzt ist, geht IMHO der Grip dahin. Ich fahre auf dem Jimbo im Trockenen Maxxis Minion 42a SuperTracke vo/hi und im Nassen Maxxis Swampthing vo/hi. Damit klebt die Büchse am Boden, Berg auf muss ich natürlich was ackern aber beim Enduro oder Freeriden geht es ja vornehmlich ums Berg abfahren. 

Positiver Nebeneffekt, für den Park bist dann gerüstet. 

Vielleicht reicht auch hinten die 62er Mischung, der ist dann nicht so weich und dürfte etwas besser zu treten sein. 
Was ich persönlich noch nicht getestet habe sind HighRoller und Ardent. Die sind etwas tourenfreundlicher da nicht so hoher Rollwiderstand, dafür aber natürlich auch nicht so viel Grip wie mit den Minions.

Wie Du siehst bin ich von Schwalbe gänzlich weg, habe alle Alberts und Nobby Nic getestet, bei allen das gleiche Problem, mit zunehmender Abnutzung sinkt der Grip.

Gruß,
MIK


----------



## Deleted138492 (27. Februar 2011)

Die BB taugt nur auf trockenem, festen Boden was, der FA ist vielseitiger, kann jedoch nichts so recht. Ich würde dennoch eher einen Maxxis Ardent oder Conti Rubberqueen aufziehen.


----------



## OJMad (27. Februar 2011)

Hmm. OK

Allerdings hat Rose Maxxis nicht im Programm.
Momentan fahre ich FA auf meinem AM-Bike in 2.25 und bin eigentlich ziemlich überzeugt von dem.

Naja. tauschen und experimentieren kann ich ja später auch.
Allerdings am Anfang... also eher Alberts als Bettys?
Bei uns im Frankenland ist leider nicht immer trocken.


----------



## -MIK- (27. Februar 2011)

Wenn ihr viel Regen und Schlamm habt: Swampthing. Wenns 50:50 ist Ardent oder Minion. Nimm keinen Schwalbe. Wenn die Muddys drauf sind, vertick sie oder fahr sie erst, die sind imho besser als der Albert.


----------



## OJMad (27. Februar 2011)

Ne. Wie gesagt, sind Big Bettys


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (27. Februar 2011)

Wie schon gesagt wurde, wenn es schlammig ist solltest du vorne einen anderen Reifen drauf ziehen. Hinten kann man den BB guten Gewissens lassen. Der rollt ganz anständig...

MM wären für ein Enduro überzogen, weil der rollt einfach sehr bescheiden. Ansonsten ist das der beste Reifen den ich je gefahren bin. Ich bin gerade dabei auf mein Jimbo Rubber Queen auf zu ziehen. Mit denen bin ich auch recht zufrieden.

Deshalb mein Vorschlag: Betty's hinten lassen, vorne die Rubber Queen drauf.


----------



## TheWho88 (27. Februar 2011)

interessante diskussion 

bin eigentlich immer fat albert gefahren und war gut zufrieden. wollte auch mal die ardents testen, die kommen aber in den tests nicht so ganz gut weg (gegenüber albert und betty)

noch ne frage: 

ich hab mein erstes NEUrad und ich frag mich wie ich das von anfang an am besten pflege... 

tipps?

nutzt ihr gabeldeo? bisschen öl an die schrauben? gleich mal wet lube auf die kette? 

dange


----------



## -MIK- (27. Februar 2011)

Oh jetzt kommen wir zu meinem Spezialgebiet. Vorweg, man muss ein bisschen bekloppt sein bzw. das Thema Fahrradpflege sollte zum Hobby gehören. Ich machs immer so:

- Bike mit Brause absprühen
- Kassette und Schaltwerk mit Bürsten säubern
- Umwerfer, KeFü, Kurbel mit Bürsten säubern
(Hierfür habe ich mir im Obi eine Druckluftpulle und verschiedene Bürsten für n Apple und n Ei gekauft)
- Gereinigte Stellen mit Brause absprühen
- Bike mittels Schwamm und Autoshampoowassermischung waschen (Hier kann ich das Glanzshampoo von Sonax empfehlen, super Zeug, dass, was neonfarbend ist)
- Bike abbrausen und abtropfen lassen
- Bike mit Frotteetüchern trocken wischen

So, nu isset sauber, da kommt die Büchse in den Montageständer:

- Kette mit Nigrin Kettenfett behandeln (beste Erfahrungen gemacht, schmiert wie Hulle aber kein Dreck bleibt kleben)
- Gabeldichtungen mit Brunox Gabel Deo behandeln (normales Silispray tuts auch, das Deo hatte ich noch. Ich sprüh immer etwas auf den Finger und reibe dann die Dichtung damit ein)
- Schaltwerk, Umwerfer und Pedale mit Silispray behandeln

Wenn es notwendig ist, zerlege ich noch Sattelschelle, Achsen, Sattelstütze und schmiere diese auch, quasi das, was im KnackWegThread steht. Aber wie gesagt nur wenn es nötig ist und irgendwas Knackt.

Das Programm zieh ich meistens Sonntags durch, ich hasse nichts mehr, als wenn man in der Woche oder zum nächsten WE die Kiste bewegen will, man erst ne halbe Stunde ackern muss. Luftdruckkontrolle in Reifen, Dämpfer und Gabel ist das Maximale, was ich bereit bin vor der Tour zu prüfen.

So, nu die Schnellvariante wie es meine Kumpels machen:

- Bike mit Hochdruckreiniger absprühen
- Bike einseifen
- Bike mit Hochdruckreiniger absprühen
- Trocknen
- Kette ölen

fertig. Geht auch.


----------



## TheWho88 (27. Februar 2011)

kette, kasette und kurbel behandel ich i.d.R. mit easy clean und wet lube (motorex) - bürste ist bei mir gleich zahnbürste

easy clean drauf - bissl rumbürsten, abspülen, abtropfen und wet lube drauf

gabel mit brunox gabel deo (wird oftmals jedoch als kritisch gesehen - ka warum)

ansonsten putz ich das bike mit spüliwasser und reinige die bremsscheiben mit spiritus

für schrauben, läger, schaltwerk, pedalen und umwerfer könnte ich dann sowas benutzen oder:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a3...ray-500ml.html?uin=bcipui1dvhhkdsp7131hj0qt82

welches fett nehmt ihr dann her für z.b. lenker (unter schalthebelbefestigung, bremsbefestigung), sattelstütze evtl. bei neuanschraubung pedalen?


----------



## -MIK- (27. Februar 2011)

Das mit dem Brunox ist so, es ist ein Kriechöl. Einige vertreten die Meinung, dass wenn man die Gabel damit behandelt, das Brunox die Fettschmierung ausspült. Mag auch alles sein, bei der Behandlung geht es ja primär darum, die Dichtungen geschmeidig zu halten und nicht die Gabel zu schmieren. Also in Maßen drauf und gut is.

Zum Motorex: Wenn Du auf die Marke stehst, joah aber wie gesagt, das stinknormale aus dem Baumarkt reicht, wobei das nicht auf Schrauben und Lager angewendet wird.

Zum Fetten nimmst Du einfach Mehrzweckfett, auch aus dem Baumarkt.

Glaub mir, so ein Baumarkt ist eine wahre Oase was Schmiermittel, etc. betrifft, einfach mal was stöbern.


----------



## TheWho88 (27. Februar 2011)

Also Siliconspray (Baumarkt) für:

Schaltwerk, Pedale, Umwerfer

Mehrzweckfett für:

Schrauben, Sattelstütze und unter Befestigung Bremse, Schalthebel

Wet Lube, Easy Clean für:

Kette, Kurbel, Kasette,

Gabel Deo für:

Dichtungen oben an der Gabel (sparsam einreiben) 

*Ich denke das passt so oder?* 

Danke


----------



## -MIK- (27. Februar 2011)

TheWho88 schrieb:


> Also Siliconspray (Baumarkt) für:
> 
> Schaltwerk, Pedale, Umwerfer



Ja



TheWho88 schrieb:


> Mehrzweckfett für:
> 
> Schrauben, Sattelstütze und unter Befestigung Bremse, Schalthebel



Ne, Fett für Sattelstütze, Stützenklemme, Sattelbefestigung, Achsen, Schalthebel, Tretlagerachse. Welche Schrauben willst Du fetten und welche Bremsenbefestigung?



TheWho88 schrieb:


> Wet Lube, Easy Clean für:
> 
> Kette, Kurbel, Kasette,



Ja



TheWho88 schrieb:


> Gabel Deo für:
> 
> Dichtungen oben an der Gabel (sparsam einreiben)



Ja



TheWho88 schrieb:


> *Ich denke das passt so oder?*
> 
> Danke



Ja


----------



## TheWho88 (27. Februar 2011)

> Ne, Fett für Sattelstütze, Stützenklemme, Sattelbefestigung, Achsen, Schalthebel, Tretlagerachse. Welche Schrauben willst Du fetten und welche Bremsenbefestigung?



Befestigung des Bremsgriffes (wie bei den Schalthebeln halt auch ;-))

Achsen und Tretlagerachse fetten? Da musst du mir mal kurz helfen wie du das genau meinst...


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (27. Februar 2011)

Brunox ist ein Kriechöl. Es gelangt also überall hin - mit der Zeit verwässerst du dir also das Schmieröl in der Gabel und das Öl in der Dämpfung.
Sprüh mal etwas Brunox in ein Glas mit Öl drin und schau was passiert...
Ich verwende das Zeug nicht mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheWho88 (27. Februar 2011)

@ -MIK-: Achsen und Tretlagerachse fetten? Da musst du mir mal kurz helfen wie du das genau meinst...

@MaStErLeNiN: für was kann ich denn das Gabeldeo sonst noch hernehmen? würde es dann auch eher nicht mehr verwenden. was nimmst du zur Gabelpflege her?


----------



## funbiker9 (27. Februar 2011)

Fox Gabel Fluid. Ein bisschen davon unter die Staubabstreifer und fertig


----------



## Deleted138492 (27. Februar 2011)

Normales Motoröl tuts auch und ist günstiger. Den Mist à la Brunox etc. würde ich tunlichst weglassen und höchstens zum Rostlösen nutzen!


----------



## funbiker9 (27. Februar 2011)

3,95â¬ und das Ding hÃ¤lt ein halbes Jahr. Das Fox Fluid ist das billigste an dem Hobby


----------



## BSChris (27. Februar 2011)

Mahlzeit...

Hat wer schonmal eine Kind Shock i900/i950 Sattelstütze an ein Rose Bike rangebaut? Aber so das der Bowdenzug vom Remotehebel auch durch den Rahmen geht?
Wäre mal interessant zu wissen ob es erfahrungen auf dem Gebiet gibt.
Kann man denn bedenkenlos in den Rahmen noch ein weiteres Loch hinein bohren?

Vielleicht könnt Ihr mir ja weiterhelfen.

PS: Habe das Rose Jabba Wood 6 custom aus dem Jahr 2009

Bitte um Erfahrungsberichte 

Gruß
Ich


----------



## TheWho88 (27. Februar 2011)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> 3,95 und das Ding hält ein halbes Jahr. Das Fox Fluid ist das billigste an dem Hobby



mit der nadel spritzen oder wie? hmm, bin skeptisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (27. Februar 2011)

Nein, bei geschlossener Dämpferkartusche in die Tauchrohre kippen und hin und wieder die Standrohre damit massieren.


----------



## funbiker9 (27. Februar 2011)

TheWho88 schrieb:


> mit der nadel spritzen oder wie? hmm, bin skeptisch



Ich nehme einen Kabelbinder, drücke die Staubabstreifer damit auf die Seite und leere ein paar Tropfen hinein. Fertig!

Funktioniert top.


----------



## -MIK- (27. Februar 2011)

Leute, wenn man das Brunox auf den Finger sprüht und damit die Staubabstreifer der Gabel einreibt, verwässert da gar nix. Wenn man die Standrohre komplett einsaut mit dem Zeug, dann verwässert das in der Tat das Gabelöl. Daher habe ich empfohlen, dass Zeug auf den Finger zu sprühen. 



TheWho88 schrieb:


> @ -MIK-: Achsen und Tretlagerachse fetten? Da musst du mir mal kurz helfen wie du das genau meinst...



Na die Steckachsen von Gabel und Hinterbau. Zum einen knackt die Maxle schon mal ganz gerne und zum anderen gehört auf so eine Achse auch ein kleiner Film Fett.

Beim Tretlager meine ich die Achse, die durch die Lager gesteckt wird, auch hier gehört etwas Fett drauf.

@Loch in Rahmen bohren Topic: Würde ich von abraten, damit erlischt sofort die 5 Jahres Rahmengarantie und auf die würde ich nicht verzichten wollen.


----------



## stevenscrosser (27. Februar 2011)

Den Zug der 950i kannst du auch unter dem Oberrohr lang legen:





Bohre bitte kein zusätzliches Loch in den Rahmen.


----------



## TI200 (27. Februar 2011)

MaStErLeNiN schrieb:


> Brunox ist ein Kriechöl. Es gelangt also überall hin - mit der Zeit verwässerst du dir also das Schmieröl in der Gabel und das Öl in der Dämpfung.
> Sprüh mal etwas Brunox in ein Glas mit Öl drin und schau was passiert...
> Ich verwende das Zeug nicht mehr.



Also bei meiner Pike gibt es gar nichts Schlimmes was das Brunox "verwässern" könnte. Das Öl, welches dämpft, ist zumindest bei meiner Gabel in einer eigenen "Kammer". Ansonsten ist in den Gleitrohren etwas normales Gabelöl drin, was wohl eine schmierende Aufgabe hat. Nachdem ich meine Pike letztens gewartet hab und ein richtiges Wassergemisch (also richtiges Wasser, kein Brunox) auf der Seite der Feder herauskam, war ich doch noch erstaunt wie gut die funktioniert (angesprochen) hat.

Edit: Natürlich sollte man die Gabel damit nicht gerade duschen, sondern sehr sparsam auftragen  
Ich hätte da auch nochmal eine Frage: Kennt jemand eine optisch ansprechende Lösung um die Löcher im Steuerrohr wasserdicht zu verschließen?


----------



## Deleted138492 (27. Februar 2011)

Bauschaum .


----------



## TI200 (27. Februar 2011)

Das Lenken könnte dann aber etwas schwer werden  Ne ich mein eher sowas in Richtung schwarze Gummistöpsel.


----------



## -MIK- (27. Februar 2011)

stevenscrosser schrieb:


> Den Zug der 950i kannst du auch unter dem Oberrohr lang legen:



Was sind denn das für coole Zughalter? Wie gibts die denn?


----------



## morph027 (27. Februar 2011)

Schlag mal deinen Rose-Katalog auf 

http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/xtreme-leitungshalter-stick-on-pro/aid:160927


----------



## -MIK- (27. Februar 2011)

Cool, danke. Wie viele hast Du denn verbaut? 

Katalog, da sagste was, ich hab gar keinen Bekommen dieses Jahr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morph027 (27. Februar 2011)

Der dürfte demnächst eintrudeln,oder?Hab auch noch keinen neuen.


----------



## ka1saa (27. Februar 2011)

für den katalog war von märz die rede, also geduld . erstmal müssen die rahmen angeschippert kommen, damit endlich mal die gewichte und bilder usw. von den rädern feststehen ...
[edit] ich seh grad, da wurde auf der hp schwer nachgebessert, fein... endlich bilder und gewichtsangaben . scheint aber immer noch teilweise etwas schwammig zu sein... naja, im märz dann vllt.


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (28. Februar 2011)

TI200 schrieb:


> Also bei meiner Pike gibt es gar nichts Schlimmes was das Brunox "verwässern" könnte. Das Öl, welches dämpft, ist zumindest bei meiner Gabel in einer eigenen "Kammer". Ansonsten ist in den Gleitrohren etwas normales Gabelöl drin, was wohl eine schmierende Aufgabe hat. Nachdem ich meine Pike letztens gewartet hab und ein richtiges Wassergemisch (also richtiges Wasser, kein Brunox) auf der Seite der Feder herauskam, war ich doch noch erstaunt wie gut die funktioniert (angesprochen) hat.
> 
> Edit: Natürlich sollte man die Gabel damit nicht gerade duschen, sondern sehr sparsam auftragen
> Ich hätte da auch nochmal eine Frage: Kennt jemand eine optisch ansprechende Lösung um die Löcher im Steuerrohr wasserdicht zu verschließen?



Du kannst die Pike nicht direkt mit einer Totem vergleichen. 
Die Pike hat unter den Staubabstreifern noch Schaumstoffringe, die als Schmieröl Reservoir dienen. Und mit Brunox spülst du genau dieses Reservoir aus. Stell das Bike ab und auf den Kopf, dann füllen sich diese Schaumstoffringe wieder mit Schmieröl.
Desweiteren wird durch Brunox der Schmutztransport des Drecks, der sich unter den Staubabstreifern befindet weiter hinein in die Gabel begünstigt.
Aber wenn du mit der Performance deiner Wasser-Pike zufrieden bist ... 

Bei der Totem hast unten links und rechts je eine Torx-Schraube für den "Speedlube". Durch diese Öffnung kannst du die Totem mit Schmieröl (am besten normales Motorenöl und nicht Gabelöl) befüllen. Pro Seite sollten da 20ml rein. Leider geht Rock Shox bei der Befüllung meist sehr sparsam vor, so dass oft nur 5ml drin sind.
Empefehlung von mir: Eimer unter die Gabel, Schrauben raus und schauen ob Öl rausläuft. Dann Gabel umdrehen 45% Winkel und in jede Seite 20ml Motorenöl rein. Dann geht die Totem richtig Sahne 
http://www.sram.com/_media/techdocs/AVI.SPDLUBE.INSTRT.ENG.R6.pdf


----------



## TheWho88 (28. Februar 2011)

also nimmst du auch zur pflege der gummis motorenöl? 

will nicht groß in die gabel rein. möchte nur ne wöchentliche wartung die vernünftig und sinnvoll ist


----------



## TI200 (28. Februar 2011)

MaStErLeNiN schrieb:


> ...
> Aber wenn du mit der Performance deiner Wasser-Pike zufrieden bist ...
> ...



Ist ja immer ein schleichender Prozess, wenn ich nun endlich mal wieder fahren kann, werde ich vermutlich den Unterschied recht stark spüren. 
Allerdings nerviger war im Winter die viel zu harte Dämpfung bei Temperaturen unter null Grad. Vllt. sollte ich nächsten Winter mal ein 2.5er Öl ausprobieren :-/


----------



## TheWho88 (28. Februar 2011)

ich seh grad ...

also motoröl an die standrohre und gummis und dann paar mal einfedern richtig?

für was kann ich das gabel deo noch benutzen? siliconspray für schaltwerk, pedale, umwerfer - das deo ist ja silikonfrei

für was ist das dann gut?


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (28. Februar 2011)

Große Pflege bekommen die Staubdichtungen bei mir im Sinne von Öl nicht (hier gibt es aber auch andere Meinungen).
Ich wische einfach nach jeder Ausfahrt die Standrohre sauber. Somit werden die Dichtungen auch geschont.
Ansonsten wechsle ich die Staubdichtungen alle 2 Jahre - konnte keinen Unterschied zwischen "eingeölten" und obig beschriebenen Staubabstreifern feststellen.


----------



## morph027 (28. Februar 2011)

TheWho88 schrieb:


> also nimmst du auch zur pflege der gummis motorenöl?
> 
> will nicht groß in die gabel rein. möchte nur ne wöchentliche wartung die vernünftig und sinnvoll ist



Naja...am sinnvollsten ist aber zumindest ein mal im Jahr das Ding ordentlich zu säubern und von innen ordentlich abzuschmieren. Das Ergebnis wirst du von außen nie erreichen. Ich mach das 2-3 mal im Jahr bei schlechtem Wetter, ist dann ne Sache von einer halben Stunde und schlägt sich echt in Performance und Haltbarkeit (gerade die Dichtungen freuen sich über Pflege) nieder.

Zwischendruch nehm ich eigentlich nur einen leicht öligen Lappen und säubere die Standrohre von Staub und Schlamm. Wenn die Abstreifer ganz heftig versaut sind, mach ich die mit der schon genannten Kabelbindermethode etwas sauber.


----------



## TheWho88 (28. Februar 2011)

also für die wöchentliche pflege bisschen motoröl (welches?) an die standrohre und Dichtungen und fertig - 1x im Jahr Service und gut ists oder? für dämpfer das gleiche? (luftdämpfer - fox dhx air 5)

Unterschied silikonfreies brunox und siliconspray?

für was kann ich das brunox deo noch so benutzen (das es weg kommt ;-))? 

fahr heut im baumarkt und werd mir ein mehrzweckfett und ein siliconspray (abhängig von euren tipps ) besorgen

hab das mal so gesammelt:

        Bremsscheiben - Spiritus       
Kette   - Motorex Easy Clean + Motorex Wet Lube + Zahnbürste       
Kurbel -   Motorex Easy Clean + Motorex Wet Lube + Zahnbürste       
Kasette   - Motorex Easy Clean + Motorex Wet Lube + Zahnbürste       
Steckachsen -   Mehrzweckfett       
Tretlagerachse -   Mehrzweckfett       
Gabel   - Motoröl (Standrohre, Dichtungen + paar mal einfedern, abwischen, fertig) 
      Sattelstütze   - Mehrzweckfett       
Befestigung Bremse -   Mehrzweckfett 
      Befestigung Schalthebel   - Mehrzweckfett       
Schaltwerk     - Siliconspray 
       Pedale   - Siliconspray        
Umwerfer   - Siliconspray        
Sattelstützenklemme -   Mehrzweckfett


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BSChris (28. Februar 2011)

stevenscrosser schrieb:


> Den Zug der 950i kannst du auch unter dem Oberrohr lang legen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ja das sieht doch mal hübsch aus. Vielen Dank für den Tipp Stevenscrosser


----------



## TheWho88 (28. Februar 2011)

MaStErLeNiN schrieb:


> Große Pflege bekommen die Staubdichtungen bei mir im Sinne von Öl nicht (hier gibt es aber auch andere Meinungen).
> Ich wische einfach nach jeder Ausfahrt die Standrohre sauber. Somit werden die Dichtungen auch geschont.
> Ansonsten wechsle ich die Staubdichtungen alle 2 Jahre - konnte keinen Unterschied zwischen "eingeölten" und obig beschriebenen Staubabstreifern feststellen.



okay, so werde ich es auch handhaben - beim dämpfer das gleiche oder?

Unterschied silikonfreies brunox und siliconspray? was zeichnet siliconspray an schaltwer, pedale, umwerfer aus?

für was kann ich das brunox deo noch so benutzen (das es weg kommt ;-))?


----------



## -MIK- (28. Februar 2011)

TheWho88 schrieb:


> für was kann ich das brunox deo noch so benutzen (das es weg kommt ;-))?



Mundspray..  Nix für ungut Who aber jetzt machste langsam ne Doktorarbeit draus. Sprüh das Zeug doch einfach auf den Finger und dann auf die Staubabstreifer. Wenn Du es dafür nicht benutzen willst, dann versuchs als Sattelpflege oder hau's in die Tonne. Bei einem Kumpel an der Crankbrothers Joplin Sattelstütze haben wir damit die Feinfühligkeit gerettet. Ohne Deo ruckelte die Stütze beim Absenken und mit Deo butterweich.


----------



## TheWho88 (28. Februar 2011)

Ja ich weiß :-/ ... mich würde nur noch interessieren ob ich 5w30 z.b an die totem bringen darf (coil) - man hört überall was andres.

Ansonsten hab ich mich eh auf wet lube und wd 40 festgelegt (sowie normales fett)


----------



## jonalisa (28. Februar 2011)

Ich weiss zwar nicht wozu das WD40, aber da es sich hierbei ebenfalls um ein Kriechöl handelt, kannst du doch dafür das DEO verwenden.


----------



## jonalisa (28. Februar 2011)

Hänge einen alten Artikel aus der Bike zum Thema schmieren an!

Hoffe der Artikel hilft dir weiter?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheWho88 (28. Februar 2011)

ah danke - fazit:

ich kümmere mich nur noch um den antrieb und säubere die gabel nach jedem ritt mit nem lappen. fett für sattelstütze und achsen

das deo höchstens mal um die gummis an der gabel einzureiben, ansonsten nur für z.B. nicht mehr abgehende pedale oder ähnliches

will das bike dann doch nicht todpflegen ;-)


----------



## OJMad (1. März 2011)

Nur falls es wen interessiert:
Die 2011er Rahmen trudeln morgen ein.
Zumindest vom BC SL


----------



## Bueck (1. März 2011)

TI200 schrieb:


> Zwei Nadellager hab ich bei mir schon "entdeckt". Die sind da, wo am Dämpfer die Edelstahlachse durchgeht, quasi Verbindung der Schwinge mit den kleinen Hebeln. Gebrauchsspuren zeigen sich auf der Achse auch nur in einem recht kleinem Bereich.



@ all   wegen Nadellager und Haltbarkeit:
-die Nadellager gibt es aber auch mit Dichtungen zu kaufen ;-)
-die anzahl der Nadeln mit Belastung sind eher mehr als nur drei, da ja zwei Lager parallel laufen und pro Lager schon recht viele Nadeln verbaut sind.
Dauertest kommt schon noch irgendwann.... 
-die org. Gleitlager sind auch nur höchstens eine Saison drinn - danach eingelaufen und mit Spiel ... ne ne.... 
-die Laufspuren auf der Welle von den Nadellagern der Schwinge sind auch vorhanden gewesen - aber dank INA-Hohlwelle Schnee von Gestern 
*** aber ich find´s gut das es so viele Gedanken zu Verbesserungen gibt ***   weiter so....


----------



## herkulars (2. März 2011)

Wo Du grad hier bist: Welche Farbe bekommt denn jetzt Deine Dämpferwippe?


----------



## TheWho88 (2. März 2011)

Big_Foot schrieb:


> Lenker hat noch die orginalen 785mm, hab mir gedacht ich teste mal bevor ich dran rumsäge. Lässt sich super fahren. Und mit den zögen hab ich gar keine Probleme. Sind absolut in Ordnung von der Länge her.



ich hab auch nen 785mm lenker dran - was meint ihr, passt das noch von den zügen her?


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (2. März 2011)

Kannst du den Lenker noch bis gut übers Oberrohr drehen, ohne dass die Züge zu arg spannen?

Unter den Zügen am Tretlager würde ich unbedingt noch eine Lackschutzfolie anbringen - da reibt es nämlich ordentlich.

War der Kabelbinder von Rose dran, oder hast du das gemacht?


----------



## TheWho88 (2. März 2011)

ja, kabelbinder ist von mir 

das kabel des linken schaltgriffs ist der einzige der bei geradestellung des lenkers (nach links) etwas mehr spannung hat bzw. am meisten am steuerrohr abgeknickt wird


----------



## Deleted138492 (2. März 2011)

Wenn die Schalt- und Bremshülle(n) zu sehr gespannt sind, droht vor allen Ermüdungsbruch. Der Lenkeinschlag ist nicht mal so wichtig, die Leitungen halten viel aus. Mich wundert jedoch, dass die Hüllen am Tretlager derart anliegen. Bei mir beschrieben die einen Bogen bis auf Höhe/Tiefe des Bashguards und nie gab es Probleme.


----------



## TheWho88 (2. März 2011)

wegen den bremsen mach ich mir keine gedanken - die haben ausreichend "schnur"

die schaltzüge sind allgemein straffer, ob jetzt mit viel oder wenig zug.

naja, ich denke das passt dann schon. ich hatte den kabelbinder unter dem tretlager, um am steuerrohr mehr kabel zu haben und so evtl. weniger zug


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (2. März 2011)

Wenn die Kiste ordentlich einfedert brauchst du evtl. mehr "kabel" unterm Tretlager. Lass ggf. mal die Luft aus dem Dämpfer und prüfe, ob es trotz des Kabelbinders noch reicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (2. März 2011)

Wenn du einen schwarzen Kabelbinder am Steuerrohreingang an der Leitung befestigst, sodass sie nicht reinrutschen kann, erhältst du das gleiche Resultat, aber weniger auf- und scheueranfällig .


----------



## TheWho88 (2. März 2011)

hab den kabelbinder jetzt eh wieder abgemacht. denke das passt dann alles so

die schaltzüge sind nicht so arg gespannt und unter dem tretlager hab ich jetzt auch noch 3 cm schlaufe (ohne kabelbinder)


----------



## Bueck (2. März 2011)

herkulars schrieb:


> Wo Du grad hier bist: Welche Farbe bekommt denn jetzt Deine Dämpferwippe?



Sollte eigentlich schlichtes Schwarz werden - aber ... habs jetzt nur Kugelgestrahlt und verbaut. Schaut auch ganz gut aus, matt-silber - vielleicht kommt mal ne Gelegenheit zum Eloxieren - Kommt Zeit => kommt Eloxal


----------



## OJMad (4. März 2011)

Soeben habe ich die Montagebestätigung erhalten

Wie war das bei The Who?
Ging das noch am selben Tag raus?

Ich weiß... in der mail steht 5-10 tage, aber man wird ja mal hoffen dürfen


----------



## TheWho88 (4. März 2011)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Wenn die Schalt- und Bremshülle(n) zu sehr gespannt sind, droht vor allen Ermüdungsbruch. Der Lenkeinschlag ist nicht mal so wichtig, die Leitungen halten viel aus. Mich wundert jedoch, dass die Hüllen am Tretlager derart anliegen. Bei mir beschrieben die einen Bogen bis auf Höhe/Tiefe des Bashguards und nie gab es Probleme.




ich hab jetzt die schaltgriffe und die bremsen vertauscht und so mehr "schnur" zu haben.

jedoch hab ich jetzt ne stärkere Biegung der leitung. 

was ist in dem fall schonender für die schalthüllen? mehr biegung im kabel und somit evtl. mehr zug nach vorne, oder weniger biegung und dafür mehr "horizontalen " zug?


----------



## Deleted138492 (4. März 2011)

So wenig Biegung wie möglich, weder in die eine noch in die andere Richtung. Du musst ein wenig experimentieren und die Leitung so weit rein-/rausschieben, dass sie so geradlinig wie möglich aus dem Steuerrohr kommt.


----------



## OJMad (4. März 2011)

@TheWho88

Wäre schön wenn Du mir meine Frage beantwortet hättest


----------



## ka1saa (4. März 2011)

OJMad schrieb:


> @TheWho88
> 
> Wäre schön wenn Du mir meine Frage beantwortet hättest


geh mal eher von ner woche aus, dann bist nicht enttäuscht. wenn die jetzt grad ne fuhre neuer rahmen bekommen haben, ham sie sicher genug zu tun. bei the who warn die neuen rahmen ja noch nicht da...


----------



## OJMad (4. März 2011)

Auch wieder wahr 

Aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.
Hatte mich schon gefreut, dass in meiner Bestellübersicht der Status auf versendet steht. Aber hat wohl nichts zu bedeuten.

Vorfreude soll ja die schönste Freude sein....
Merk ich nix von


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheWho88 (4. März 2011)

OJMad schrieb:


> Soeben habe ich die Montagebestätigung erhalten
> 
> Wie war das bei The Who?
> Ging das noch am selben Tag raus?
> ...



Ich stand in intensiven Kontakt mit rose und hatte ne persönliche deadline. aufgrund dessen ging alles ganz schnell.2 Tage montage und dann per express - aber wie schon erwähnt, das beefcake ist ein bzw das letzte 2010er Modell


----------



## funbiker9 (4. März 2011)

TheWho88 schrieb:


> Ich stand in intensiven Kontakt mit rose und hatte ne persönliche deadline. aufgrund dessen ging alles ganz schnell.2 Tage montage und dann per express - aber wie schon erwähnt, das beefcake ist ein bzw das letzte 2010er Modell



Und wie fährt es sich...hält der Hinterbau bzw. die Verschraubung?


----------



## TheWho88 (4. März 2011)

züge klacken bissl,aber nicht so wild... mit dem neuen 785er Lenker sind die Züge etwas knapp,aber noch ausreichend. Gabelöl zur pflege kommt morgen,da die standrohre etwas trocken laufen, ansonsten kann ich zum bike nur eins sagen:


----------



## OJMad (4. März 2011)

Ich hab hier nen mailverkehr mit einem Rosemitarbeiter von 35 Mails seit Mitte November 
Auf Express steht es sowieso.
Konnte eben mit dem Versandstatus "versendet" nichts anfangen und wollte wissen ob der Status bereits dann schon automatisch erscheint, wenn das bike in der Montage ist.


----------



## Pitbulltrader (4. März 2011)

OJMad schrieb:


> Soeben habe ich die Montagebestätigung erhalten
> 
> Wie war das bei The Who?
> Ging das noch am selben Tag raus?
> ...



Habe nach 10 Tagen abgerufen und die Kettenführung weggelassen,
hätte sonst noch länger gedauert.Habs dann noch mal, zum Mängel beseitigen hinbringen müssen
Jetzt kanns aber  losgehen






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## OJMad (4. März 2011)

Argh! Neid!

Was für Mängel gab es denn?
Was bringt das 8er nun tatsächlich auf die Waage?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ka1saa (5. März 2011)

Pitbulltrader schrieb:


> Jetzt kanns aber  losgehen


alter, geiles stück !! warn die besagten mängel die angemackte felge und die zerkratzte sattelstütze auf den bildern in deinem profil?
gewicht würde mich auch mal interessieren ^^.


----------



## Pitbulltrader (5. März 2011)

ka1saa schrieb:


> alter, geiles stück !! warn die besagten mängel die angemackte felge und die zerkratzte sattelstütze auf den bildern in deinem profil?
> gewicht würde mich auch mal interessieren ^^.



Leider war das noch nicht alles, aber erledigt. 
Habe Räder (250g) schwerer und Sattel Stütze Lenker(220g)leichter bei der Bestellung geändert.Mit Big Betty 2,4 (970g) 14,3 kg.
Mit Nobby Nic 2,4 (13,6) kg. Immer ohne Pedale gewogen.
Mit Pedale also ca.14kg


----------



## OJMad (5. März 2011)

Mich würds interessieren, weil ich gerne wüsste ob ich auf etwas bestimmtes achten muss, wenn ich meins endlich mal hab.
Oder warens organisatorische Dinge?

14,3 ist mal ne Ansage
Kannst Du mir noch sagen welche Größe dein bike hat?


----------



## TheWho88 (5. März 2011)

Ich hätte mal ne dumme frage:

wie bringt ihr z.B gabelöl zur pflege der standrohre auf?

kleiner becher mit gabelöl und dann mit nem alten, weichen lappen?

hab so nen riesen 1l pott motorex ;-)


----------



## Deleted138492 (5. März 2011)

Einfach mit dem Finger rundherum einen Streifen anbringen und ein paar mal einfedern, abwischen, fertig.


----------



## herkulars (5. März 2011)

Abschmecken nicht vergessen!


----------



## Deleted138492 (5. März 2011)

Dazu hat man doch einen Vorkoster.


----------



## herkulars (6. März 2011)

Wer hat sich denn schon an den goldenen Details der Lackierung vergriffen und kann mir weiterhelfen? Ich habe es gerade mal mit Nagellackentferner und Spülschwamm probiert. Die gelbe Seite vom Schwamm brachte garnix. Wenn ich vorsichtig mit der grünen Seite gerubbelt habe sah es allerdings so aus, als ob ich direkt bis aufs Metall durchgehe. Also hab ich erstmal abgebrochen. Wo ist der Fehler? Falsche Geschmacksrichtung beim Nagellack? Lieber ne Drahtbürste verwenden statt des Schwamms? Wie habt Ihr das gelöst?


----------



## ka1saa (6. März 2011)

ich hab mal was von radiergummi gehört, aber da ich selber kein anodisiertes bike hab...


----------



## Deleted138492 (6. März 2011)

Der Radierer funzt nur bei aufgedruckten Decals gut. Im alten Thread hatte mal einer die goldenen Decals entfernt und darüber geschrieben, durchsuch den mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eksduro (7. März 2011)

hab mich da letzte woche auch mal dran versucht...mit aceton und na alten boxershorts....

hab esrtmal an einer unauffälligen stelle angefangen und 10-15 min hantiert...das gold ist jetzt weiss, es hat sich also schon gut was getan, denke mal mit nem rauhen schwamm gehts noch besser, aber ich hab für mich entschieden das ich die hauptdecals so lasse oder mit folien arbeiten werde um sie zu überkleben...hab da wen an der hand....aber die dingaz echt alle wegzumachen dafür mach ich lieber 2 touren...is der gleiche zeitaufwand...

falls jemand aber noch nen gehimtip hat, immer raus damit!


----------



## ka1saa (7. März 2011)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Der Radierer funzt nur bei aufgedruckten Decals gut. Im alten Thread hatte mal einer die goldenen Decals entfernt und darüber geschrieben, durchsuch den mal.


wie sind sie denn beim anodisierten rose aufgebracht? hab ja keine ahnung .


----------



## Deleted138492 (7. März 2011)

Ich doch auch nicht . Ich habe lediglich gesagt, dass der Radierer nur bei aufgedruckten Decals was nutzt, mehr nicht.


----------



## -MIK- (7. März 2011)

Den Tip mit dem Radierer hatte ich Dir zur Sattelstütze gegeben. Die ist doch auch anodisiert oder nicht? Dann könnte das ja auch am Rahmen funzen.


----------



## -MIK- (7. März 2011)

Ganz vergessen, hab heute die KS bekommen, 350/100. Ich Vollpfosten hab mich anscheinend um 0,5cm  vermessen..... argh.


----------



## Deleted138492 (7. März 2011)

Ja, aber sind die Decals des Rahmens denn nun aufgedruckt oder lackiert oder sonstwas? Das ist doch die entscheidende Frage.


----------



## [email protected] (8. März 2011)

Bueck schrieb:


> ...
> *** aber ich find´s gut das es so viele Gedanken zu Verbesserungen gibt ***   weiter so....



Die 3 Nadeln waren auch mal grob über den Daumen gepeilt. 

Mir ist eben in einem anderen Thread ein interessantes Bild über den weg gelaufen das recht schön zeigt wie diese Lager einlaufen...

Wie Bueck aber schon sag muss/kann man natürlich ausprobieren wie lange es wirklich hält... wobei ich da auch die Frage stellen möchte wie lange es wirklich weniger Reibung hat als das Gleitlager...







Hier haben anscheinend 4 Nadeln "getragen"


----------



## Raesfeld (8. März 2011)

Das ist schon heftig!
Der muss ja richtig durch den Federweg gerubbelt sein 
Die Lagerachse des Jimbos scheint aber definitiv aus einem Material mit höherer Festigkeit zu sein, denn dort zeigten sich bei mir (trotz Bikepark etc.) keine solcher Spuren.
Aber manchen Konstukteuren würde man es heutzutage wirklich zutrauen, solche Teile aus Gewichtsgründen aus Aluminium zu fertigen... Die sollte man entlassen 
So teile gehören aus Stahl!  da drück ich lieber beim Gewicht n Auge zu

Bald fangen sie bestimmt an Lagerschalen aus Polymerwerkstoffen zu basteln, weil die 1 Gramm weniger wiegen


----------



## -MIK- (8. März 2011)

stevenscrosser schrieb:


> Den Zug der 950i kannst du auch unter dem Oberrohr lang legen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich muss da noch mal ein altes Thema aufwärmen. Vor weg, die Stütze passt doch. 

@stevenscrosser: wie hast Du denn den Zug an der Schwinge verlegt? Zwischen Schaltzug und Bremsleitung? Hättest Du davon vielleicht noch ein Bild?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stevenscrosser (8. März 2011)

Ich mach morgen nochmal ein Foto - kein Thema


----------



## -MIK- (9. März 2011)

Klasse, lieben Dank.


----------



## OJMad (9. März 2011)

ENDLICH!!!


----------



## herkulars (9. März 2011)

Jawoll! Glückwunsch.
Nur anständige Pedale solltest Du Dir noch besorgen. Mit den Plastikteilen wirst Du keinen Spass haben.


----------



## OJMad (9. März 2011)

Danke.

Pedale waren nur für die erste kurze Einstellfahrt. Hab ich schon meine Klickies dran (bitte keine Diskussion, dass es beim Freeriden Flats sein müssen).

Jetzt muss nur noch die Reverb endlich kommen.
So. bin dann mal im Wald unterwegs


----------



## Deleted138492 (9. März 2011)

Sehr schönes Stück, viel Spaß .

@ die beiden Neuzugänge: Lust aufs Rosetreffen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (9. März 2011)

OJMad schrieb:


> ENDLICH!!!



Ja Mann, geiles Stück, so stell ich mir ein vernünftiges Tourenbike vor.  Farbe passt, Ausstattung passt, das Ding gefällt mir echt gut. Meinen Glückwunsch.



OJMad schrieb:


> Danke.
> 
> Pedale waren nur für die erste kurze Einstellfahrt. Hab ich schon meine Klickies dran (bitte keine Diskussion, dass es beim Freeriden Flats sein müssen).



Jeder findet seinen Flow auf seine Weise. Ich bike seit 15 Jahren mit Klickies und kann es nicht mehr anders.... ;o)


----------



## cyclo-dude (9. März 2011)

nettes bike, und endlich mal jemand mit ner sattelüberhöhung wie ich lol
kannst du mal rahmengröße und gesamtgewicht nennen?
würde mich interissieren.


----------



## OJMad (9. März 2011)

Größe L.
Gewicht trau ich mich gar nicht zu nennen.... Die Personenwaage muss nen Treffer haben: 16,1 kg 

Muss mal nach ner anderen Wiegemöglichkeit schauen.
Aber die erste Runde war eigentlich problemlos.


AAAAAAAAAbbbbbbbeeeeerrrr
Die linke Dämpferaufnahme hat sich gelockert.
Hatten das nicht schon einige?
Reagiert Rose denn gar nicht auf Reklamationen?
Wie war das nochmal? Da fehlt ne Unterlegscheibe oder so?
Hab keinen Bock das Rad wegen nem bekannten Fehler erst wieder hin zu schicken. Ich hoffe die können mir einfach das Teil schicken.


----------



## OJMad (9. März 2011)

Muss mich korrigieren:
 BEIDSEITIG


----------



## stevenscrosser (9. März 2011)

Dann wirds langsam echt peinlich...


----------



## chris2305 (9. März 2011)

Ja, das finde ich auch langsam peinlich für Rose 

Klick oder Flat ist aber auch immer wieder ein nettes Thema. Bin zu den Flats gewechselt(5/10 mit Sudpin3) und möchte nie wieder zurück weil das auf dem Trail total geil ist.

Zurück zum Bike: Sehr schick !!

@ Lars: Bastelst du noch oder fährst du schon?


----------



## OJMad (9. März 2011)

So. gerade eben mit rose telefoniert

In der Werkstatt/Montage scheint das Problem nicht bekannt zu sein, bzw. nicht wegen U-Scheibe oder ähnliches. Die schicken mir jetzt Schraubensicherung zu.
Anders können die sich das nicht erklären.
Naja. werd jetzt mal selbst eine kaufen und testen.

Ich glaub ja nicht dran, aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt


@TheWho88

Hast du bei deinen Schrauben nun irgendwo ne U-Scheibe drin.
Bei mir ist nämlich gar keine.


----------



## Deleted138492 (9. März 2011)

Unglaublich, dass das sogar noch beim SL vorkommt...


----------



## -MIK- (9. März 2011)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Unglaublich, dass das sogar noch beim SL vorkommt...



...und sogar generationsübergreifend, DAS finde ich viel erschreckender, als die Tatsache, dass der bekannte Fehler gänzlich unbekannt zu sein scheint.

Ganz großer Minuspunkt Rose, ganz großer.


----------



## herkulars (9. März 2011)

chris2305 schrieb:


> @ Lars: Bastelst du noch oder fährst du schon?



Momentan weder noch. 
Am WE 26./27. werde ich endlich mal wieder biken können. Bis dahin habe ich dann auch die Kurbel montiert. Kommst Du zum Stammtisch?

@SchraubeLocker:
Übel. So geht's nun wirklich nicht. Selbst wenn Rose immer Problemlos nachbessert, den Kunden kostet es Geduld und Nerven und Rose ja irgendwo auch Geld.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cyclo-dude (9. März 2011)

@OJ
16,1 kg ist doch okay, oder womit hast du gerechnet?
ich bin beim Jimbo mit ca. 15,5 kg bei XL zufrieden.

wegen der schraube ist ja echt doof nichts desto trotz hat rose das problem individuell doch lösen können und ist bei der lieferzeit den andern versendern um 3 monate vorraus. also ich denke schon das ich mein nächstes bike eventuell auch bei rose kaufe.


----------



## funbiker9 (9. März 2011)

Ach ja...wenn das nicht unglaublich ist was dann?

Sehr ärgerlich, daß sich auch 2011 der Hinterbau löst. Da sollte mal einer Dampf rein lassen bei Rose.


----------



## Toolpusher69 (9. März 2011)

cyclo-dude schrieb:


> @OJ
> 16,1 kg ist doch okay, oder womit hast du gerechnet?
> ich bin beim Jimbo mit ca. 15,5 kg bei XL zufrieden.



Laut Internet Rose beläuft sich das Gewicht auf 14 bzw. 14,5 Kg bei Gr.M in anodisiert. Somit finde ich 16,1 Kg doch sehr viel, besonders wenn ich bedenke, dass das Rad ohne schwere verstellbare Sattelstütze gewogen wurde. Mein UJ wiegt lackiert in L mit KS 900i und Schwalbe BB gerade mal 15,5 Kg ! Wenn ich also auf ein 180er Bike umsteige kann ich dann ja gleich ein BC FR nehmen anstatt ein 180 BC SL wenn das SL eigentlich kein SL ist ( aber das Orange ist einfach megahammer ).
Zum Hinterbau von OJ kann ich nur sagen, traurig. Sowas vers... einem gleich wieder den Tag. Es kann nicht sein, dass Rose unter Zeitdruck gerät aufgrund der verspäteten Lieferung der Rahmen und der Kunde das durch mangelhafte Montage ausbaden muß. Schließlich sind round about 3000 eine Stange Geld und dafür sollte alles passen. Sonst kann ich gleich zum Händler um die Ecke gehen, denn soviel günstiger ist das Net auch nicht mehr. Gruß Toolpusher69


----------



## funbiker9 (9. März 2011)

Liebes Rose Team,

ihr lest ja hier mit. Gebt doch mal BITTE ein Statement, zu den sich lockernden Hinterbauten, ab.

Was geht da schief? Ihr kennt doch den Fehler.

Gruß

funbiker9


----------



## chris2305 (9. März 2011)

herkulars schrieb:


> Momentan weder noch.
> Am WE 26./27. werde ich endlich mal wieder biken können. Bis dahin habe ich dann auch die Kurbel montiert. Kommst Du zum Stammtisch?



Mal gucken, wenn erst gegen 20 Uhr


----------



## stevenscrosser (9. März 2011)

Das das mal vorkommen kann, ist kein Thema. Aber wenn das wiederholt bei mehreren Leuten auftritt und die das alle hier rein schreiben, ganz ehrlich, wer traut sich denn da noch ein Beef Cake zu kaufen? Rose, das solltet ihr schnellstmöglich mal an eure Monteure weitergeben. Wäre sonst echt schade drum, ich glaube, das das Ding ansonsten nämlich ziemlich genial ist


----------



## -MIK- (9. März 2011)

Mal ne andere Frage, ich habe ja die Afterburner auf 2-fach umgebaut. Nun habe ich heute beim Einstellen des neuen, kürzeren Schaltwerks festgestellt, dass aufgrund der schlechten Kettenlinie, der Einstellbereich der H und L Schrauben des SRAM x9 Schaltwerks nicht ausreicht.

Da ja nun mein großes KB das eigentliche Mittlere ist, deckt das ja auch normalerweise nicht die letzten drei Ritzel der Kassette ab. 

Meine Frage an der Stelle, wenn ich nun eine 2-fach Saint oder eine ähnliche bereits auf 2-fach ausgelegte Kurbel verbaue, kann ich damit die Kettenlinie etwas verbessern? Oder kann ich gar einen zusätzlichen Spacer auf der KB Kurbelseite montieren, dies würde mein Problem auch lösen.

Gruß,
MIK


----------



## herkulars (10. März 2011)

Ich würde erstmal den Spacer versuchen. Allerdings könnte es dann schwierig werden den Umwerfer korrekt einzustellen. Möglicherweise reicht der Verstellbereich nicht aus. Zumindest bei dem 3fach-Umwerfer an meinem Jimbo kann ich für das 36er Blatt keine Einstellung vornehmen, weil das ja eigentlich der mittlere Gang ist. Deswegen werde ich mir wohl bald mal einen 2fach SLX-Umwerfer zulegen.


----------



## -MIK- (10. März 2011)

Bei dem Spacer mache ich mir mehr sorgen, dass ich die linke Kurbleseite nicht mehr richtig verschrauben kann, weil ein paar Gewindewindungen nicht mehr greifen. So zumindest meine Sorge.

Mein XT ist ja ein 2/3-fach Umwerfer, allerdings liebäugel ich auch schon etwas mit einem Saint 2-fach Umwerfer. Trotzdem wäre es mir lieber, wenn es mit dem Verbauten klappen würde.

BTW.: Hab das 2010er X9 Schaltwerk gestern verbaut. Wer bei SRAM ist bitte auf die hirnverbrannte Idee gekommen, die Klemmung des Zugs auf der hinteren Seite des Schaltwerks zu platzieren?  Total meschugge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (10. März 2011)

Ja, das ist wirklich schlecht gelöst. Dazu muss man die Schraube ganz schön anknallen, damit der Zug nicht verrutscht.


----------



## -MIK- (10. März 2011)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Dazu muss man die Schraube ganz schön anknallen, damit der Zug nicht verrutscht.



Ne das noch nicht mal, der Zug wird da in einem kleinen Kanal gelegt, der mit einem Plastikplättchen geklemmt wird. Es ist ein artistisches Kunststück, den Zug in diesen Kanal zu bekommen, zu spannen, das Schaltwerk zu halten und dann noch die Schraub zuzuziehen. Da warenfast vier Hände zu wenig.

Aber, das kürzere Schaltwerk mit der KeFü, perfekt. Da rappelt nix, das läuft. Einzig dieses blöde Problem, dass die Kette sich an der Außenseite der Kettenstrebe hochzieht ärgert mich noch. Wir haben gestern fest stellen können, dass es an der KeFü liegt. Beim Runterschalten springt die Kette nach links und wenn das nicht richtig passt, dann springt sie noch mal zurück und wird durch die Rundung der Rolle hoch geschleudert. Wenn man dann gleichzeitig pedalliert, hat man den Salat.


----------



## ka1saa (10. März 2011)

mal mein müs_lee versprochenes feedback zu den nukeproof-bremsbelägen (in meinem fall für die one): nach ein bisschen einbremsen sehr gute bremskraft, nicht ganz so giftig wie die originalbeläge (kann man jetzt unter positiv oder negativ verbuchen, ich finds bisl schade ), obwohl sie ansich genauso schnell ansprechen... fühlt sich einfach etwas smoother beim anbremsen an, ich glaub auch, dass sie ein mittelding zwischen organischen und metallischen belägen sind. gequietscht ham sie bei mir noch nicht, war bisher aber auch immer ziemlich trocken. sind dicker als die originalen beläge, weswegen sie vorne leicht geschliffen haben, dafür ist der druckpunkt jetzt bombigst . zur langzeithaltbarkeit kann ich noch nichts sagen.

zum thema 661 evolution fullface: fand dann doch, dass er in XL etwas groß ausfällt, hab ihn jetzt in L und alles ist wunderprächtig, leider nicht im coolen "distressed white", aber "grey/black striped" is auch hübsch . wenn jemand mit nem nicht zu kleinen kopf interesse am anderen helm hat, s. meine signatur .
[edit:] so viel zum thema signatur, naja dann halt einfach hier im bikemarkt ^^ http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/358254/cat/13/date/1242569878

dass das mit der beef cake-schwinge auch 2011 immer noch passiert, ist in der tat ne krasse sache und geht mal garnicht. da bin ich froh um mein jimbo, das alle schrauben so behält, wie sie sollen. warum tritt das problem eigentlich "nur" beim beef cake und nicht auch bei anderen rose-fullys auf, was hat das beef cake (nicht)?


----------



## -MIK- (12. März 2011)

Hilfäääää....

Bin heute nach den Änderungen (Sattelstütze, kürzeres Schaltwerk, breiterer Lenker) die erste Rund gedängelt. Da ich mittlerweile wieder etwas (ein kleines etwas) fitter bin, macht es wieder Spaß. Nach den Änderungen muss ich sagen, ist das Bike perfekt. In Verbindung mit den Minions und dem PU Bushing von TFTuned liegt der Hobel satt und hat Grip pur. Einzig an der Gabel muss ich noch etwas experimentieren, die könnte was sensibler werden.

So, ich habe jedoch ein Problem. Nachdem wir das middle cage Schaltwerk verbaut haben, hatten wir schon beim Einstellen im Montageständer Probleme. Die H Schraube (zum Limitieren des kleinen Ritzel, ist bei SRAM i.d.T. anders rum) ist komplett raus gedreht und dennoch kommt das Schaltwerk nicht weit genug raus. 

Auf einer kleinen Proberunde auf der Straße konnte das Schaltwerk mit ein wenig Gedrehe an der Spannschraube vom Shifter relativ stimmig eingestellt werden.

Auf der heutigen Tour hatte ich aber Probleme:

- Schalten ab 4. Ritzel hoch auf 3 und 2 nicht stimmig, die Kette springt erst auf das darüberliegende Ritzel und fällt dann wieder runter. 
- springende Kette auf dem letzten Ritzel, sobald nicht genug Zug vorhanden ist
- Das "Knackige" beim Hochschalten der SRAM Shifter + X.9 Schaltwerk ist futsch

Mein Kumpel ist der Meinung, dass es an der vermurksten Kettenlinie liegt. Da ich ja original 3-fach fahre, können z.B. die letzten 3 Ritzel nicht 100%ig eingestellt werden. Er meinte ich müsse nun mit einem Kompromiss leben.

Hat wer Rat? Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass alle 2-fach Biker nicht die Bandbreite der Kassette fahren können. Muss ich eine andere Kurbel (Saint 2-fach z.B.) anderen Umwerfer (auch Saint) oder sonst was ändern?

LG
MIK


----------



## TheWho88 (12. März 2011)

OJMad schrieb:


> @TheWho88
> 
> Hast du bei deinen Schrauben nun irgendwo ne U-Scheibe drin.
> Bei mir ist nämlich gar keine.



bei mir war die u-scheibe falsch eingelegt, hab jedoch auch keine gesehen. weiß nicht ob das wirkich so ist/war - jetzt schaut das ganze so aus:







bin zwar noch nicht groß damit gefahren, jedoch hat sich bisher noch nichts gelockert (auf ca. 2 km dorf mit paar randsteintestdrops ;-))


----------



## Eksduro (12. März 2011)

@mik

freut mich das es wöchentlich aufwärts geht.

mit der schaltung kann ich dir nicht helfen, ich hab ja auf zweifach umgerüstet und bei mir passt alles...allerding auch mit xt schaltwerk...

aber was mich interesseirt: was hast du bei tft mit dem dämpfer machen lassen???

sprach er dir nicht feinfühlig genug an? gerade das find ich in der serie zumindest bei meinen fahrfertigen 100 kg schon überragend, mich würde allerding interessieren ob es möglich ist den in der mittlerein distanz straffer zu bekommen da ich im sitzen immer relativ weit im sag versinke...druck und weitere ausnutzung stimmt dabei aber...halt halt nur ne sehr krasse endprogession...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jonalisa (12. März 2011)

Hallo MIK,

ich farbe an meinem Jimbo auch 2-fach. Afterburner 22-36 und X0 mid cage.

Funktioniert tadellos. Auf dem grossen Kettenblatt alle Gaenge schleiffrei fahrbar.

Dein Problem koennte am Schaltwerk liegen.

In der MB 10/2010 (gebs zu bin Bravo-Leser) stand geschrieben, dass bei einigen X9 Schaltwerken die Vernietung zu stramm war und sich die kleinen Gaenge nicht schalten lassen.

Manchmal schadet lesen eben doch nicht.


----------



## -MIK- (12. März 2011)

@Eksduro: Ich habe ein Heavy Duty Dämpferbuchsenkit verbaut, weil nach ein paar Monaten die hintere Buchse am Dämpfer ausgeschlagen war. Die PU Buchse ist etwas straffer. Wenn Du willst können wir uns ja nächsten Samstag mal treffen, aktuell wiegst du ein paar KG weniger als ich, von daher sollte das Setup in etwa passen.

@jonalisa: Hmm, interessant. Wie gesagt, wir haben den Schaltzug mittlerweile extrem locker (also für SRAM Verhältnisse extrem) und die H Schraube komplett raus. Das nervt mich doch extrem. Ist das wohl ein Umtauschgrund?


----------



## jonalisa (12. März 2011)

Ich wuerds mit einem Umtausch versuchen, zumal laut MB der Fehler bei SRAM bekannt ist und mittlerweilen auch behoben wurde.

Wie gesagt, mit X0 funktionierts, also sollte es auch mit X9 kein Problem darstellen.


----------



## Plastekasper (12. März 2011)

Hi,

meiner Frau ihr Jabba Wood ist heute angekommen. Soweit ein richtig schönes Bike, nur hab ich gleich drei Sorgen mit dem Hinterbau. 

1. Der Hinterbau knackt im Hauptlager leicht. Kann man da was machen? Ich hab jetzt mal die Schraube fester gezogen, das brachte eine Verbesserung. Wie fest kann/muss man die Schraube ziehen?

2. Ist es normal, dass wenn man angibt der Fahrer wiegt 70 kg, man den Fox Float R mit Compression Tune High bekommt? Der is sauhart zum arbeiten zu bewegen.

3. Wie genau ist die hintere Dämpferaufnahme aufgebaut. Ich frage deshalb, weil ich die ersten paar mal einfedern gedacht habe, der Dämpfer ist komplett auf Block und da wär zuviel Druck drin. War aber nicht so. Das er ein hohes Losbrechmoment hat, ist klar, siehe Punkt 2. Das er aber innerhalb des Federwegs so gut wie garnicht arbeitet, so als wären alle Druckstufen der Welt zugedreht und auch die Zugstufe komplett zu und das doppelt. Einfedern im stehen, indem man auf den Sattel drückt? No way. Dann bin ich auf die Idee gekommen, ich bau einfach mal den Dämpfer aus und probier ob der Hinterbau funktioniert. Alles gut. Dämpfer wieder rein, alles bockhart. Dann dachte ich machst mal die hintere Schraube nur handwarm zu. AHA! Alles so, wie es sein soll. Also liegt das fürchterbare Ansprechverhalten an der hinteren Aufnahme. 
Nur wie fest muss die sein? Ich kann die ja schlecht nur mit geschätzten 1 Nm anziehen, alles darüber führt zur beschriebenen Verschlechterung.
Da ist ja auch kein Lager drin, ich frag mich sowieso wie das gehen soll. Da ist nur der Bolzen, dann inne so ne Art konische Unterlegscheibe, direkt daran kommt der Dämpfer, dessen Buchse sich ja auch nicht bewegt. Also wenn ich die Schraube festbrumm, dann wundert mich das schlechte federn nicht.
Was meint ihr ist da faul?

Danke und viele Grüße
Heiko


----------



## OJMad (12. März 2011)

Zu 3)
Die Drehmomentangaben findest Du im Handbuch auf Seite 40, das Rose eigentlich in der schwarzen Tasche beigelegt haben sollte.


----------



## Deleted138492 (12. März 2011)

Auch zu 3: Der Float R hat halt eine fixe Plattformdämpfung, weswegen sehr viel an Sensibilität verloren geht, aber an der Wippe sollte es an sich nicht fehlen. Hier addieren sich wohl ein paar Faktoren.

Zu 2: Mein RP23 war damals, bei Rebound wie Compression, auf Mid geshimt.


----------



## Plastekasper (12. März 2011)

Ich hab den vorhin gerade nochmal rausgeschraubt und in den Schraubstock gespannt mit der unteren Buchse (bzw. wahrscheinlich Distanzstücken). Weil scheinbar muss sich der Dämpfer tatsächlich um die Buchse bewegen. Da muss ich schon echt Kraft aufwenden, dass sich da was dreht, muss ich mich nicht wundern, dass der nicht anspricht. Werd ich wohl reklamieren müssen, kann ja nicht sein, dass das Lager fest ist. Außerdem stinkt mir das mit dem High-Tune.
Vielleicht ist ja Rose so nett, und gibt mir gegen Aufpreis den RP23, hätte ich eh von Anfang an nehmen sollen.

Kann wer was zu Punkt 1, also dem Knacken sagen?


----------



## -MIK- (12. März 2011)

Zum Knacken: Check das mal durch: Knackwegthread

@jonalisa: Hmm, direkt bei Paul-Lange? Glaub kaum, dass der Online-Shop sich den Schuh anziehen wird...

Noch ne Frage, in welcher Rubrik war der Artikel zu finden? Hab eben mal im Archiv geguckt aber nix gefunden.


----------



## jonalisa (13. März 2011)

Ob du bei Paul Lange Gehoer finden wirst weiss ich nicht, dachte eigentlich die vertreiben in erster Linie Shimano?!
Auf deren Homepage habe ich auch nichts von Sramvertretung gefunden...

Ich wuerde mich direkt an Sram wenden, da wird dir sicher geholfen.

Glaube es war in der Rubrik Dauertest. Unter folgendem 
Link findest du das Fazit:

http://www.testberichte.de/test/produkt_tests_sram_x_9_p44891.html


----------



## -MIK- (13. März 2011)

Ja LOL, der MIK wieder... War in Gedanken eben bei meinen neuen Schuhen, von SHIMANO.... Die wären bei Paul Lange wohl besser aufgehoben.... 

Danke Dir, werde jetzt mal ein wenig emailen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (13. März 2011)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Ja LOL, der MIK wieder... War in Gedanken eben bei meinen neuen Schuhen, von SHIMANO.... Die wären bei Paul Lange wohl besser aufgehoben....
> 
> Danke Dir, werde jetzt mal ein wenig emailen...



Was für Schuhe hast du dir denn geholt?


----------



## -MIK- (13. März 2011)

SH-MP 66

Ultra cool die Dinger, will in der kommenden DH Saison sicher drauf stehen.


----------



## funbiker9 (13. März 2011)

Fährst aber ohne klickis, oder? 

Sehen schick aus.


----------



## -MIK- (13. März 2011)

Isch habe gar keine Flatpedale..... *italienischesgrinsen*

Spaß bei Seite, ich hab an jedem Bike Klickpedale. Das Einzige Bike, was normale Pedale bekommen wird ist die Stadtschlampe.

Ich kann gar nicht mehr anders, habs mal versucht aber 16 Jahre Bike auf Klicks hinterlassen ihre Spuren (Gewohnheiten).


----------



## funbiker9 (13. März 2011)

Respekt...vor klickis habe ich echt Angst. So oft wie ich den Fuß im Park von den Pedalen nehme....und mich das schon vor Stürzen bewahrt hat. Kombination fiveten und Flat's paßt auch wunderbar.


----------



## -MIK- (13. März 2011)

Das Problem was ich bei Flats habe, ist die Kontrolle nach oben. Ich brauch das einfach, dass mein Fuß komplett mit dem Bike verbunden ist. Fuß raus ist kein Problem, das geht imho schneller als mit Flats. Begründung: Es ist in meinen Augen natürlich, den Fuß im Notfall seitlich vom Pedal zu nehmen. Aufgrund der Fixierung wird die Bewegung in eine Drehung der Ferse umgeleitet und man ist raus. Mit den Flats und 5/10 Schuhen, muss der Schuh erst hoch und dann seitlich bewegt werden.

Korrigiere mich, wenn ich mich irre. 

Aber wie gesagt, alles eine Frage der Gewohnheit.


----------



## Deleted138492 (13. März 2011)

Meiner Meinung nach sind Flats sicherer, weil man sich zB in der Flugphase besser vom Rad lösen kann, wenn es nötig ist. Zudem stelle ich es mir nicht so prickelnd vor, wenn ich einen Abflug ins Gebüsch mache und ich immer noch am Rad hänge. Also, ich hänge ja sonst gerne an meinem Rad, aber nicht in dem Sinne.

Und ganz ehrlich: Bevor ich eine Umgewöhnungsphase von einem halben Jahr (?) voller Stürze mache, bleibe ich bei Flats .


----------



## -MIK- (13. März 2011)

jonalisa schrieb:


> Glaube es war in der Rubrik Dauertest. Unter folgendem
> Link findest du das Fazit:
> 
> http://www.testberichte.de/test/produkt_tests_sram_x_9_p44891.html





> Minus: Inzwischen behobene Probleme beim Schalten auf die kleinen Gänge; Käfig steht recht weit ab.



Ich glaube bei mir ist das Problem genau anders rum. Ich würde den Käfig gerne weiter raus bekommen. Wir mussten den Zug ja so lange entspannen, bis der Käfig durch die komplette Federspannung nach außen gedrückt wird und es hat noch nicht gereicht. Die Limitierschraube ist komplett raus und der Käfig liegt voll auf.

Mich beschleicht das Gefühl, dass mein Schlatauge krumm ist.


----------



## -MIK- (13. März 2011)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Zudem stelle ich es mir nicht so prickelnd vor, wenn ich einen Abflug ins Gebüsch mache und ich immer noch am Rad hänge.



Noch nie Klicks gefahren oder? Ich wunder mich immer wieder, in welchen kritischen Situationen ich mich in kürzester Zeit aus den Klicks bewege. Auch wenn ich stürze fliegt das Rad immer in einer schönen Flugbahn gelöst von meinen Füßlein. 

Wo ich Dir recht gebe ist das Lösen im Flug, dass sollte i.d.T. mit Flats leichter gehen.

Ob das eine oder andere System sicherer ist mag ich nicht zu beurteilen. Wenn ein SPD Fahrer auf Flats unterwegs ist, ist das vermutlich genauso riskant, wie wenn ein Flat Fahrer auf SPDs fährt, obwohl beide in ihrer Welt sichere Fahrer sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (13. März 2011)

Das ist wohl wahr...alles eine Frage der Gewohnheit. Stimmt schon, die 5/10 kleben auf den Pins so richtig ( was auch gut so ist ). 

Ab Freitag geht die Bikeparksaison wieder los. Wildbad macht auf  und eine Woche später Albstadt...

Jetzt ist der Winter vorbei 


Wie 'hart' darfst du schon wieder fahren MIK?


----------



## Deleted138492 (13. März 2011)

@ MIK: Doch, am Renner. Das gab mehr als eine blöde Situation a.k.a. unfreiwillige Schräglage.


----------



## -MIK- (13. März 2011)

@Fun: Argh, reib noch Salz in die Wunde.  Bin ja seit drei Wochen wieder auf dem Bike. Ab und an zieht es im Gelenk noch stark, wenn ich versuche zu droppen. Dann lass ich reflexartig wieder los. Ich hoffe, dass ich Mitte bis Ende der Saison noch ein paar schöne Bikeparktage haben werde.

@MüsLee: Also wie gesagt, mit 14 hab ich meine ersten Klicks gefahren. Natürlich hat es den ein oder anderen unfreiwilligen Umwerfer gegeben aber das ist normal am Anfang. Ich knall mir die Dinger sogar so fest, dass ich fast mit Gewalt aus dem Pedal schlagen muss. Es gibt nix blöderes, wenn Du nen Gap nimmst und am oberen Scheitelpunkt der Fluglinie aus dem Pedal klickst....  Dank den DX Pedalen klappt die Landung zwar meist aber der Flow ist dahin.


----------



## stevenscrosser (13. März 2011)

@ Mik : ich habs nicht vergessen, bin aber einfach doch noch nicht dazu gekommen. Die Tage , versprochen


----------



## funbiker9 (13. März 2011)

-MIK- schrieb:


> @Fun: Argh, reib noch Salz in die Wunde.  Bin ja seit drei Wochen wieder auf dem Bike. Ab und an zieht es im Gelenk noch stark, wenn ich versuche zu droppen. Dann lass ich reflexartig wieder los. Ich hoffe, dass ich Mitte bis Ende der Saison noch ein paar schöne Bikeparktage haben werde.
> 
> @MüsLee: Also wie gesagt, mit 14 hab ich meine ersten Klicks gefahren. Natürlich hat es den ein oder anderen unfreiwilligen Umwerfer gegeben aber das ist normal am Anfang. Ich knall mir die Dinger sogar so fest, dass ich fast mit Gewalt aus dem Pedal schlagen muss. Es gibt nix blöderes, wenn Du nen Gap nimmst und am oberen Scheitelpunkt der Fluglinie aus dem Pedal klickst....  Dank den DX Pedalen klappt die Landung zwar meist aber der Flow ist dahin.



Hauptsache wieder auf dem Rad . Ich würde es auch ganz langsam angehen lassen...damit du zum Rose  Treffen wieder die dicken Gaps und Drops hüpfen kannst.

So wie es aussieht, klappt es bei mir mit dem Treffen. Mein Urlaub ist genehmigt


----------



## ka1saa (13. März 2011)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, wir haben den Schaltzug mittlerweile extrem locker (also für SRAM Verhältnisse extrem)


deswegen is kein sram-knack mehr da. kriegst das problem hoffentlich gelöst. schön, dass du wieder regelmäßig am pedallieren bist !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Plastekasper (15. März 2011)

Sagt mal welches Werkzeug benutzt man denn für diese geschlitzten Muttern am Hinterbau und der Dämpferwippe? Gibts da was zu kaufen, die Suche hat nix ausgespuckt...


----------



## -MIK- (15. März 2011)

Da nimmst Du einen Kettenblattschlüssel und sägst den kleinen Pin in der Mitte ab.


----------



## Plastekasper (15. März 2011)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Da nimmst Du einen Kettenblattschlüssel und sägst den kleinen Pin in der Mitte ab.



Nette Idee, vielen Dank!


----------



## -MIK- (15. März 2011)

Klappt wunderbar, neben mir haben einige hier aus dem Thread so ein Ding umgebaut.


----------



## funbiker9 (15. März 2011)

Ich hatte sogar bei Rose nach einem spezial Werkzeug dafür gefragt...Aussage von Rose war: Dass machen wir auch nur mit einem normalen Schraubendreher *mmmhhh*


----------



## Bueck (15. März 2011)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Auch zu 3: Der Float R hat halt eine fixe Plattformdämpfung, weswegen sehr viel an Sensibilität verloren geht, aber an der Wippe sollte es an sich nicht fehlen. Hier addieren sich wohl ein paar Faktoren.
> 
> Zu 2: Mein RP23 war damals, bei Rebound wie Compression, auf Mid geshimt.



Hallo mitnand,
Hat hier irgendwer ein Foto vom Innenleben des Jimbo Dämpfers RP23?

sind da in der äusseren Kammer (sog. Zusatzvolumen oder so) auch solche Kunstoffringe verbaut um die gewünschte Progression zu erreichen?
zB. je weniger Ringe desto mehr Volumen desto kleinere Progression.

danke schon mal ...


----------



## Deleted138492 (15. März 2011)

In der Äusseren Kammer ist nix drin, bloß Luft. Willst du weniger Progression, schneide dir ein Stück steifes Plastik so zurecht, dass es ohne Probleme ins Innere der Luftkammer passt oder gib mehr Schmieröl in die Kammer. 5ml sollten für einen spürbaren Unterschied reichen.

Besser als nix:


----------



## jonalisa (16. März 2011)

Theoretisch ist die Möglichkeit immer gegeben die Progression über Ringe in der äusseren Kammer zu beeinflussen.
Wie das gemacht wird, ist in einer der letzten MB nachzulesen. Der Prozess wird dort von einem Sram Technicker anschaulich erklärt und durch zahlreiche Bilder umrahmt.

Genau so passen Hersteller die Dämpfer an die verschiedenen Modelle an (theoretisch). Siehe Uncle Jimbo Setup.

In wie weit dies dann auch wirklich geschieht ist eine andere Frage.


----------



## OJMad (16. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen

Habe soeben meine RS Reverb geliefert bekommen.
Leider bin ich mir noch nicht ganz im Klaren, wie ich die Leitung verlegen soll.
Unter dem Oberrohr ist mir einigermaßen klar.Da ist ja auch das Loch für die Führungsschraube (die mir Rose nicht geliefert hat )beim BC SL.
Hab den Dämpfer ausgebaut um die Führung zwischen Dämpfer und Oberrohr zu verlegen. Aber so richtig will mir das nicht gefallen.

Hat jemand von euch ne Remote-Stütze am Jimbo oder BC verbaut und kann mir einen Tip/Foto bieten?

So long
J.O.


----------



## morph027 (16. März 2011)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=8063083#post8063083


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OJMad (16. März 2011)

Danke schon mal. Mich interessiert jedoch eher das Gesamtkunstwerk.
Also wie die verlegeung ist bis unter das Oberrohr von hinten aus gesehen.
In eingefahrenem und ausgefahrenem Zustand.
Ich bekomms einfach nicht wirklich hin, ohne dass das Ding blöd im Beinbereich oder am Reifen hängt.


----------



## Pitbulltrader (16. März 2011)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Liebes Rose Team,
> 
> ihr lest ja hier mit. Gebt doch mal BITTE ein Statement, zu den sich lockernden Hinterbauten, ab.
> 
> ...



Nicht nur das sich die Schrauben lösen,die Gewindebuchsen sind dadurch nach 30km voller Riefen und der Kopf der Senkkopfschraube wird sich Systembedingt in den Rahmen fressen.Von den völlig ungedichteten Nadellager ganz zu schweigen .Mein BC SL geht morgen erst mal zurück,wenns geht auf nimmer wiedersehen


----------



## funbiker9 (16. März 2011)

Pitbulltrader schrieb:


> Nicht nur das sich die Schrauben lösen,die Gewindebuchsen sind dadurch nach 30km voller Riefen und der Kopf der Senkkopfschraube wird sich Systembedingt in den Rahmen fressen.Von den völlig ungedichteten Nadellager ganz zu schweigen .Mein BC SL geht morgen erst mal zurück,wenns geht auf nimmer wiedersehen



Das ist schade, wenn es so endet. Mein BC ging damals auch endgültig zurück.

Finde es auch schade, dass sich Rose hier nicht mal zu Wort meldet.

Was solls. Gibt auch noch viele andere Marken...


----------



## -MIK- (16. März 2011)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Was solls. Gibt auch noch viele andere Marken...



Ich kann nicht verstehen, warum Rose es zulässt, dass so viele Leute unzufrieden sind und zum Wettbewerb abspringen.


----------



## jonalisa (17. März 2011)

Ich glaube, dass generell mehr Kunden mit den Produkten zufrieden sind als unzufrieden.

In den Foren ist es nun aber mal so, dass sich in erster Linie Leute mit Problemen zu Wort melden.

Rose sollte aber langsam auf die Kinderkrankheiten der Bikes reagieren und versuchen diese auszumerzen!

In diesem Punkt stimme ich euch zu.


----------



## -MIK- (17. März 2011)

Da bin ich Deiner Meinung, vor allem in dem Punkt, dass in öffentlichen Foren meist auschschließlich Kritik kund getan wird. ABER, wir haben ja an der Gen 1 der Uncle Jimbos ne Menge Kinderkrankheiten, allein die KeFü-Halterung ist ja so ein Ding, dennoch sind das Dinge, die dem Fahrspaß nicht Abbruch tun. Auch, dass mein Tretlagergehäuse durch die abspringende Kette total vermackt ist, ist nicht sicherheitsrelevant. Unschön ja aber das Bike funktioniert noch.

Wenn sich aber der Hinterbau beim Probesitzen anfängt zu lockern und das bei mittlerweile bei 3 -4 Leuten, die diesen Thread gefunden haben (!!), dann ist das ein Ding, wo ich von Rose ein Statement erwarte. Auch hier in diesem Forum.

Als es bei mir darum ging, eine DH Büchse zu kaufen, habe ich mich auch für das Beef interessiert, allein weil ich Rose Bikes liebe. Mittlerweile bin ich aber froh, ein Torque gekauft zu haben....


----------



## ka1saa (17. März 2011)

hab heute nen dicken rose-katalog bekommen, an alle die noch drauf warten: kann nicht mehr lange dauern oder schaut mal im briefkasten nach .


----------



## funbiker9 (17. März 2011)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Da bin ich Deiner Meinung, vor allem in dem Punkt, dass in öffentlichen Foren meist auschschließlich Kritik kund getan wird. ABER, wir haben ja an der Gen 1 der Uncle Jimbos ne Menge Kinderkrankheiten, allein die KeFü-Halterung ist ja so ein Ding, dennoch sind das Dinge, die dem Fahrspaß nicht Abbruch tun. Auch, dass mein Tretlagergehäuse durch die abspringende Kette total vermackt ist, ist nicht sicherheitsrelevant. Unschön ja aber das Bike funktioniert noch.
> 
> Wenn sich aber der Hinterbau beim Probesitzen anfängt zu lockern und das bei mittlerweile bei 3 -4 Leuten, die diesen Thread gefunden haben (!!), dann ist das ein Ding, wo ich von Rose ein Statement erwarte. Auch hier in diesem Forum.
> 
> Als es bei mir darum ging, eine DH Büchse zu kaufen, habe ich mich auch für das Beef interessiert, allein weil ich Rose Bikes liebe. Mittlerweile bin ich aber froh, ein Torque gekauft zu haben....



Eben Mik...

...vor allem jeder der hier ein BC gekauft hat, hat auch das gleiche Problem. Es ist halt keine Anbauteil, welches nicht so richtig funktioniert, sondern das Herzstück Rahmens....und das geht eigentlich nicht.

Die Kinderkrankheiten vom Uncle sind zu verkraften...aber ein sich lösender Hinterbau eben nicht.

Gruß


----------



## trigger666 (18. März 2011)

OJMad schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Habe soeben meine RS Reverb geliefert bekommen.
> Leider bin ich mir noch nicht ganz im Klaren, wie ich die Leitung verlegen soll.
> ...



guckst du hier:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nachtradler (18. März 2011)

Na ja, richtig gefallen tut das aber nicht. Ich habe eine KS i950 ohne Remote auf dem Jimbo, alles bleibt aufgeräumt (das ist das schöne an innenverlegten Zügen) und der kleine Griff nach unten ist absolut unproblematisch. Wieviele Hebel sollen denn noch an den Lenker? Wobei, mein Junior hat, glaube ich, noch einen 800 mm Lenker über. Der hat dann Platz für alle Remotes.
Hallo Jungs, traut euch den Griff in Richtung edle Teile!


----------



## Deleted138492 (18. März 2011)

Ah, dich gibts auch noch . Was sagt die Verletzung?


----------



## nachtradler (18. März 2011)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Ah, dich gibts auch noch . Was sagt die Verletzung?


Ja, ich weiß. In letzter Zeit rar gemacht. Dem Finger gehts wieder gut. Man radelt halt so durch. Aber jetzt wirds ja wieder besser, zumindest vom Wetter her.
Bin aber trotzdem lesefreudig und verfolge den Thread. Die Probs bleiben ja gleich. Und deshalb waren meine Antworten rar.


----------



## Deleted138492 (18. März 2011)

Na, immerhin gehts bergauf. Wirst du eigentlich auch zum Treffen kommen?


----------



## nachtradler (18. März 2011)

Steht der Julitermin? Dann geht nix. Junior hat Rennen. Illmenau, dann Wiriehorn, dann Bad Wildbad. 9/10, 16/17 und 22/23 Juli.


----------



## ka1saa (18. März 2011)

wo ich dich grad seh, müs lee, alter dämpfer-experte. bist ja wie ich nicht so das schwergewicht, hab da mal ne frage. nämlich nutz ich meinen rp 23-federweg nur ganz aus, wenn ich wirklich wenig luft reinhaue (vielleicht von drops abgesehen, aber wenn ich so kleinere sprünge mach, stufen mitnehm und ansonsten über ruppige steinfelder gen tal schrubbe). dann hab ich aber nen ziemlich riesigen sag und verschenk damit gut federweg. lässt sich da was machen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (19. März 2011)

Was fährst Du denn für einen SAG? Wenn der schon bei was um die 20% liegt ist der Dämpfer vielleicht überdämpft für Dich? War das nicht ein Kritikpunkt am RP23? Ich Schwergewicht hab da keine Probleme...


----------



## Deleted138492 (19. März 2011)

Der Hinterbau ist zwar degressiv, aber es ist halt ein Luftdämpfer mit hoher Endprogression. Da ließe sich nur durch eine größere Luftkammer etwas regeln (in diesem Falle XV2), wodurch er allerdings linearer und im mittleren Federweg noch mehr durchrauschen würde, weniger Druck im IFP (Stichwort Tuning oder Selbstbau a.k.a. Ventil in das Gewinde unten am Kolben drehen und eine Pumpe besorgen, die 40 Bar schafft) oder aber einen anderen (Stahlfeder-)Dämpfer einbauen.


----------



## funbiker9 (19. März 2011)

Ich geh heute nach Wildbad, kommt jemand mit?


----------



## ka1saa (19. März 2011)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Was fährst Du denn für einen SAG? Wenn der schon bei was um die 20% liegt ist der Dämpfer vielleicht überdämpft für Dich? War das nicht ein Kritikpunkt am RP23? Ich Schwergewicht hab da keine Probleme...


mehr so 40% beim steinfeld-stufen-hüpfer-setup -.- ... deswegen bin ich ja genervt ^^. 30% sag is ja schön und gut, aber da bleibt bei allem was ich mach noch n halber cm über (wenns nicht grade ganz gewaltig in die hose geht ) und fühlt sich nicht so verspielt an wie mit weniger luft.
40bar-pumpe habch leider nicht . stahlfeder wird ja aus den bekannten gründen eher schwierig beim jimbo. größere luftkammer zum nachrüsten scheint nicht ganz so leicht zu bekommen zu sein. naja, einfach härter fahren, ne ?


----------



## Deleted138492 (19. März 2011)

Frag mal Sabma in Belgien, Toxo will 160 für die Luftkammer.

Der Eigenbau mit Ventil würde am günstigsten kommen und wahrscheinlich am meisten bringen. Irgendwo hier im Forum gibt es auch eine Anleitung dazu. Soweit ich weiß, hat Scott eine Dämpferpumpe bis 40 Bar im Sortiment.


----------



## Bueck (19. März 2011)

nachtradler schrieb:


> Na ja, richtig gefallen tut das aber nicht. Ich habe eine KS i950 ohne Remote auf dem Jimbo, alles bleibt aufgeräumt (das ist das schöne an innenverlegten Zügen) und der kleine Griff nach unten ist absolut unproblematisch. Wieviele Hebel sollen denn noch an den Lenker? Wobei, mein Junior hat, glaube ich, noch einen 800 mm Lenker über. Der hat dann Platz für alle Remotes.
> Hallo Jungs, traut euch den Griff in Richtung edle Teile!



genau !


----------



## papan (19. März 2011)

Wer hat denn schon das Rose Beef Cake SL und kann seine ersten Eindrücke davon posten?

Bin am überlegen es zuzulegen. Laut Auskunft Rose ist das Problem mit den Lagern am Hinterbau bekannt und bei der nächsten Lieferung bereits behoben.

Danke schon mal...


----------



## Deleted138492 (19. März 2011)

Kuckscht du hia.


----------



## Bueck (19. März 2011)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Die 3 Nadeln waren auch mal grob über den Daumen gepeilt.
> 
> Mir ist eben in einem anderen Thread ein interessantes Bild über den weg gelaufen das recht schön zeigt wie diese Lager einlaufen...
> 
> ...



Halt ... mein Lager läuft mit Sicherheit nicht so ein weil die Nadeln bei meinem Lager auf einer gehärteten Welle laufen


----------



## -MIK- (19. März 2011)

So Leute, ich brauch mal eure Hilfe.

Es geht immer noch um das Einstellen des Schaltwerks. Beim Versuchen ist mir aufgefallen, dass die Kettenlinie an meinem Jimbo total verhunzt ist. Seht euch mal die Bilder an:



 




 



Wie Ihr seht, ist die Kettenlinie komplett schief. Selbst die Paradekombination vorne klein, hinten 2. Ritzel von oben ist immer noch schief. Erst wenn ich vorne klein und hinten das 5. Ritzel schalte, habe ich eine gerade Linie. Normalerweise sollte das 5. Ritzel mit dem mittleren Kettenblatt vorne eine Gerade Kettenlinie bilden.

Ich check jetzt gar nix mehr, nicht nur, dass ich den Schaltwerkskäfig nicht weit genug nach außen bekomme (Schaltauge ist gerade), die Kettenlinie verhindert auch so ziemlich eine schleiffreie Einstellung.

Hat wer der 2009er Uncle Jimbo Fahrer eine ebenso schiefe Kettenlinie bei Verwendung der BB30 Afterburner?

LG
MIK


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (20. März 2011)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Normalerweise sollte das 5. Ritzel mit dem mittleren Kettenblatt vorne eine Gerade Kettenlinie bilden.



Mach mal ein Foto davon. Irgendwie kommt mir die Kettenlinie auf diesen Bildern nicht anormal vor. Viel näher am Reifen darf die Kette ja nicht sein, sonst gäbe es ernsthafte Meinungsverschiedenheiten zwischen beiden Parteien. An der Kassette kanns nicht liegen, und sofern du keinen Spacer der Kurbel an die falsche Stelle gesetzt oder sie sonstwie falsch montiert hast, wird wohl auch dort kein Fehler anzutreffen sein.

btw: Hast du ein 36er KB montiert? Falls ja, ists normal, dass es schleift. Der Umwerfer wurde auf 32er Blätter ausgelegt und hängt zu tief für 36er.


----------



## Jochen5 (20. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen

Hier mein neues Bike 




DR Z 4

MFG
Jochen


----------



## Raesfeld (20. März 2011)

Schönes Teil!
Die Farbkombi fand ich bei den 2010 Granite Chiefs schon sehr scharf.
Wenn du die Optik noch ein bisschen mehr abrunden willst, würde ich dir dazu raten diese Bunten Aufkleber von den Felgen zu nehmen 
Ist echt ein gelungenes Bike, viel Spaß damit!


----------



## herkulars (20. März 2011)




----------



## Deleted138492 (20. März 2011)

Sieht super aus!


----------



## -MIK- (20. März 2011)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> btw: Hast du ein 36er KB montiert? Falls ja, ists normal, dass es schleift. Der Umwerfer wurde auf 32er Blätter ausgelegt und hängt zu tief für 36er.



Ne, noch kein 36er Blatt vorn. Hier das Foto:





Kann wer von den anderen Jimbo Fahrern mal so ein Foto von vorne klein, hinten 2. größte machen, wo man die Kettenlinie sieht?

@herkulars: machs weg, ich hasse Dich....  Sieht super aus.


----------



## Eksduro (20. März 2011)

@ herkulars...knalla teil...echt! aber den bashguard finde ich iwie unschön...

@mik: hab damals wo ich auf zweifach umgebaut hab auch gemerkt das die kettenlinie nich wirklich ideal is....und ich bezeichne mich bei technikfragen eigentlich noch als fortgeschrittner anfänger...dachte auch erst ich hätte bei der kurbelmontage was falsch gemacht aber es scheint echt so zu sein...?! foto is bei mir immer sehr aufwändig, aber ich komm ja die nächsten 14 tage mal bei dir vorbei wie besprochen, dann siehstes live...


----------



## Deleted138492 (20. März 2011)

Wo genau schleifts eigentlich?


----------



## ka1saa (20. März 2011)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Kann wer von den anderen Jimbo Fahrern mal so ein Foto von vorne klein, hinten 2. größte machen, wo man die Kettenlinie sieht?
> 
> @herkulars: machs weg, ich hasse Dich....  Sieht super aus.


habs grad mal versucht mit nem foto, man siehts aber auf dem foto nicht. ich finde aber auch, dasses schief aussieht (original 3fach-kurbel [+ kefü]).

@herkulares: sieht echt gut aus .

@mik und alle anderen klickie-fahrer: was sind denn eure pedal-favoriten? ich find ja die crank bros. mallet ganz hübsch, aber weiß nicht, obs die bringen. bringt der käfig außenrum allgemein was bei mtb-klick-schuhen? wo ich grad miks acid-anzeige seh, der käfig sieht mir wenig griffig aus, wie siehst du das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raesfeld (20. März 2011)

Fahre die Shimano DX klickies, sind solide und absolut zuverlässig.


----------



## -MIK- (21. März 2011)

Eksduro schrieb:


> aber ich komm ja die nächsten 14 tage mal bei dir vorbei wie besprochen, dann siehstes live...



Geht klar. 



Müs Lee schrieb:


> Wo genau schleifts eigentlich?



Tja, überall und nirgends irgendwie, richtig schleiffrei kann ich eigentlich nur alles was unterhalb von Gang 2 und überhalb von Gang 8 ist. Und das meist nur auf dem großen (bzw. eigentlich dem mittleren) KB vorn. Wenn ich hinten den 2. Gang fahre, geht das gerade noch so auf dem kleinen KB vorn, ab dem 3. Gang ist vorne nur noch 2. KB möglich. Da könnte ich auch gleich 1-fach fahren unterm Strich.

Kleine Legend: 1. Gang hinten ist für mich das größte Ritzel, 9. Gang das Kleinste.



ka1saa schrieb:


> habs grad mal versucht mit nem foto, man siehts aber auf dem foto nicht. ich finde aber auch, dasses schief aussieht (original 3fach-kurbel [+ kefü]).
> 
> @mik und alle anderen klickie-fahrer: was sind denn eure pedal-favoriten? ich find ja die crank bros. mallet ganz hübsch, aber weiß nicht, obs die bringen. bringt der käfig außenrum allgemein was bei mtb-klick-schuhen? wo ich grad miks acid-anzeige seh, der käfig sieht mir wenig griffig aus, wie siehst du das?



Ja, mit den Fotos ist schon bescheiden, hab auch ne halbe Stunde im Keller gewerkelt, bis ich mal ein paar brauchbare hatte.

@Pedaltopic: Schau mal in meiner Sig, ein Bekannter hat gerade Crank Brothers Acid Pedale abzugeben. Beim Preis können wir zwei noch reden. 

Ich persönlich halte es wie Raesfeld, habe an der DH Büchse und am Tourenfully die DX Pedale von Shimano. Lediglich am Renner habe ich die kleinen Shimanos dran, da wären die DX Pedale so schwer wie die ganze Gangschaltung inkl. Kurbel.


----------



## hempblend (21. März 2011)

hier auch mal n Bildsche von meinem Hobel mit einigen neuen Parts....


----------



## herkulars (21. März 2011)

@hempblend: Lecker! Du hast die Decals abgeklebt? Welche Folie hast Du verwendet? Ich denke, so werde ich das auch lösen.



> aber den bashguard finde ich iwie unschön...


@Eksduro: Stimmt. Jetzt mit der schwarzen Kurbel sieht er echt komisch aus. Da kommt dann irgendwann noch ein neuer. Jetzt will ich erstmal faaaaaaaahren! Hab lange genug gebastelt.


----------



## hempblend (21. März 2011)

ich hab die Folie hier bestellt:

http://www.chilli-x.com/Schutzfolie-Color-Schwarz

War ein echter Glücksgriff, der Farbton entspricht ziemlich genau dem Lack


----------



## OJMad (21. März 2011)

So. Jetzt mit Reverb
Leitung muss ich noch kürzen. Allerdings habe ich kein Kit dazu geliefert bekommen 
Und ja, die Griffe bleiben drauf 





Remote hab ich nach links gelegt. So ist er geschützt und ich kann das Rad auch mal auf den Kopf stellen





Eingefahren






So long
J.O.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (21. März 2011)

Mal etwas organisatorischer Natur: Wer kommt jetzt sicher zum Treffen und wer vielleicht?


----------



## funbiker9 (21. März 2011)

Also mein Urlaub wurde genehmigt. Bei mir sieht es bis jetzt ganz gut aus. Scheint so, als würde ich tatsächlich kommen


----------



## OJMad (21. März 2011)

Bei mir wäre es extrem spontan.
War bis jetzt noch nie im Park und muss erst mal meine Grenzen verschieben und mein Können ausbauen.


----------



## funbiker9 (21. März 2011)

Also Willingen Freeride kann glaub so ziemlich jeder fahren. 
Winterberg kannst du auch alle ( außer DH ) Strecken locker fahren. DH wird vielleicht dann ein bisschen schwieriger...aber schwer ist anders.

Nur Mut, macht eine Menge Spaß.


----------



## OJMad (21. März 2011)

Du hast mich ja noch nicht fahren sehen
Wir werden sehen. Aber zusagen will ich erst mal lieber nicht.
Ich denke mal wichtig sind erst mal die, die sicher kommen.


----------



## Deleted138492 (21. März 2011)

Funbiker hat schon Recht. In Winterberg gibts für jedes Niveau die passende Strecke, und die DH ist auch nicht unfahrbar.


----------



## Eksduro (21. März 2011)

wie schon gesagt: sicher dabei....urlaub is durch, pension is gebucht


----------



## herkulars (21. März 2011)

Ich schau mal ob ich meinen Urlaub verlegt bekomme und noch irgendwo ein Zimmer kriege. Dann bin ich dabei. Empfehlungen, was die Übernachtung angeht?


----------



## Deleted138492 (21. März 2011)

Zur Hochheide, Pension Schröder .


----------



## [email protected] (21. März 2011)

http://www.elegant-willingen.de/

Saubere moderne Zimmer und super Frühstück. Gegen kleinen Aufpreis Sauna und Whirlpool...

Waren letztes Jahr dort; kann ich bedingungslos empfehlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## papan (22. März 2011)

Sers,

ich überlege mir das Beef Cake SL zuzulegen und jetz wollte ich, als bisheriger Fahrer eines Harttails, fragen wie sich denn das Beef Cake  im Bezug auf Vortrieb und Agilität so bewegen lässt.

Danke


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (22. März 2011)

Also ein direkter Vergleich dürfte hier schwer fallen. Ein Hardtail ist eine Racemaschine und das Beefcake ist ein Freerider.
Das ist in etwa so, also ob du einen Sportwagen mit einem einem Hummer H2 vergleichst 

Ich habe ein Hardtail und auch ein Beefcake (aber kein SL). Mit dem Beefcake hast du immer noch gut Vortrieb dank Propedal. Aber bergauf macht sich eine 180er Gabel und 7kg Mehrgewicht schon bemerkbar


----------



## TheWho88 (22. März 2011)

appropo propedal - da komm ich nicht so zurecht. 

ich hab 30% sag in offener stellung. wenn ich propedal einschalte ändert das das fahrgefühl jedoch eigentlich kaum und ich sacke genauso schnell durch den federweg.

wie muss ich den dämpfer einstellen das propedal mehr effekt zeitgt?


----------



## papan (22. März 2011)

Ok danke für die Info.


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (22. März 2011)

TheWho88 schrieb:


> appropo propedal - da komm ich nicht so zurecht.
> 
> ich hab 30% sag in offener stellung. wenn ich propedal einschalte ändert das das fahrgefühl jedoch eigentlich kaum und ich sacke genauso schnell durch den federweg.
> 
> wie muss ich den dämpfer einstellen das propedal mehr effekt zeitgt?



Propedal ist eine Wippunterdrückung und nicht gegen das Durchrauschen durch den Federweg.

zu DHX:
Generelles:
Hauptkammer MIN: 50 psi
MAX: 300 psi
Piggy: MIN: 125 psi
MAX: 200 psi

Einstellen:
1. Hauptkammer auf 15%-20% mehr als das Körpergewicht in Pound (!!!) (bei mir 73kg -> 160pound ---> 192 psi)
2. Sollte jetzt so ca. 25%-35% Sag sein
3. Piggy auf maximales Volumen einstellen (also Bottom Out ganz rausdrehen) Dann auf ca. 125 -170 psi pumpen.
4. Jetzt Propedal aktivieren und guggen ob es zu stark wippt, wenn ja -> mehr Druck in Piggy
5. Rotes Rad (Zugstufe - Ausfedergeschw.) ca. 8 Klicks rein
6. Jetzt die Piste shreddern - wenns Durchschlägt Bottom Out etwas reindrehen


----------



## MoRis (22. März 2011)

hey ho war lange hier nicht mehr aktiv:/ 
Stichwort Rose Treff: Für welchen Zeitraum ist es denn angedacht?


----------



## Deleted138492 (22. März 2011)

14./15. Juli.


----------



## -MIK- (22. März 2011)

Da simma dabei, dat is priihiimaa.... Wenn nicht wieder ein Knochen kaputt ist...


----------



## Deleted138492 (22. März 2011)

Untersteh dich! Sag deinem Weibchen, sie soll dich in Watte einpacken und ans Bett fesseln .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (22. März 2011)

Das würde dem Mik doch  bestimmt gefallen, nicht in Watte einpacken vielleicht...aber ans Bett fesseln


----------



## Eksduro (23. März 2011)

@mik


dann buch dich mal noch schnell in der pension schrödaaah ein...dann können wir zusammen fahren...

am telefon waren die echt freundlich und haben sogar gesagt bei zwei nächten wäre es kein problem selbst wenn man kurz vorher noch abspringt...nur so wegen knochen unn so....


----------



## -MIK- (23. März 2011)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Das würde dem Mik doch  bestimmt gefallen, nicht in Watte einpacken vielleicht...aber ans Bett fesseln



Grrr, , werde es ausrichten, hoffe dieses Mal, dass sie keine Kabelbinder aus meiner Werkzeugkiste nimmt..... 

@Eksduro: Check ich die Tage mal ab.


----------



## Eksduro (23. März 2011)

eigentlich wollte ich heute stolz mein neues schnäppchen posten...ne schwarze 2-fach bb30 afterburner, neu und ein schnäppchen für 120 eus...nur leider gibts das ding mit einer übersetzung von 42/27 was mir für den einsatzzweck zu groß ist...kleiner als 40/27 sind auch keine kompatiblen blätter zu bekommen, ich habe sogar mit dem deutschland vertrieb telefoniert....

ist hier jemand der evt interessen an dem angebot hat und mit 42/27 zurecht kommt? 

ich könnte dann kontakt zu dem verkäufer herstellen....

mann mann...ich hätt sie so gern gehabt nachdem ich dir fotos hier gesehen habe...

also, wer will, pn an mich ich geb euch dann die kontaktdaten


----------



## herkulars (23. März 2011)

Bei CRC ist die Afterburner noch immer fÃ¼r knappe 155â¬ verfÃ¼gbar.

Du hast die 386 erwischt? Machen die anderen Hersteller das jetzt auch mit 3bolt? Was fÃ¼r ein BlÃ¶dsinn!

Zum Treffen: Wann reist Ihr denn so an? Schon Mittwoch abend und bleibt dann 2 NÃ¤chte? Oder hÃ¤ngt Ihr sogar noch das WE dran?


----------



## Deleted138492 (23. März 2011)

Am 13. morgens Anreise und mittags Winterberg unsicher machen, am 14. sind WiBe im Kollektiv sowie das große Fressen angesagt, tags darauf Willingen, am 16. ein büschen Willingen und Abfahrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JustFlying (23. März 2011)

Hey, ich melde mich auch mal wieder zu Wort
Anreisen werde ich am 14 nach Wiberg, dann bleibe ich noch bis zum 17. in Willingen, auch in der Pension Schröder.

@OJMad: Wenn Bobby wieder zum Treffen kommt wird das der Knaller, sowohl was du an Fahrtechnik lernst als auch von der Stimmung- ich kann es dir nur empfehlen

@MIK: Schön, dass es deinen Knochen wieder besser geht. Lass sie bloß heile


----------



## TheWho88 (23. März 2011)

hmm muss mal schaun ob das irgendwie zu vereinbaren ist mit dem rosetreffen. würd schon gern, jedoch bin ich nicht so mobil (kein auto und komme aus dem bayrischen wald) - aber ich schau mal was sich da evtl. machen lässt.

mal was andres:

ich war heute das erste mal auf meiner hausstrecke und hab rausgefunden was am bike immer so knackt: die sattelstütze

ich habe die stütze bis max raus und kann sie dann jedoch etwas bewegen - daraufhin hab ich den schnellspanner sauber gemacht und angezogen, dann wars besser. wenn ich die stütze nur auf 6 rausziehe ist das knacken eigentlich weg. anfangs dachte ich das ich einfach ne 400er stütze brauche, da sie zu lang ist, aber inzwischen denke ich eher das die stütze auch nicht ausreichend dick ist (minimal) - ich hab den spanner so fest wie es ging (aber schon noch mit gefühl aufmachbar ;-)) und habe immer noch teilweise ein leichtes knacken. 

bei syncros steckt laut skala bei maximalem hub noch 10cm stütze im rahmen. kann das beim fleischkuchen evtl. zu wenig sein, oder hat da syncros etwas übertrieben? 

bei 400mm hätte ich nämlich so meine bedenken ob der sattel nicht dann doch etwas zu weit herausen ist (bergabstellung).

was meint ihr? ist ja kein exotisches problem ;-)

mit fett kann ich mich auch nicht so anfreunden, da ich schon min. 2x pro tour den sattel verstelle und immer wieder dreck an der stütze hab und ich denke das ein fett dreck gemisch die sache nicht besser macht

danke


----------



## Deleted138492 (23. März 2011)

Doch, Fett macht es besser! Alternativ empfehle ich eine Variosattelstütze, ist aber teurer als eine Tube Schmiere .


----------



## TheWho88 (23. März 2011)

naja okay, dann werd ich mir mal sowas besorgen (mehrzweckfett ganz normal oder?)

kann es auch sein das ich den sattel zu weit ausgefahren habe max - max + 1

nach max kommen noch 10 cm stütze


----------



## Deleted138492 (23. März 2011)

Jo, Mehrzweckfett passt.

Eine zu weit ausgefahrene Stütze kann ich mir gut als Verursacher vorstellen. Wenn die zu sehr verbogen wird, kann das sicherlich in Knacken resultieren.


----------



## ka1saa (23. März 2011)

da ich auch nicht allzu klein bin, hab ich meine stütze bergauf auch bis zum angegebenen anschlag raus (passt zufälligerweise ziemlich perfekt auf meine größe ), hatte selten probleme mit knacken und bin ihnen mit sehr wenig fett begegnet. und ja, ich muss auch meine joplin ab und zu noch per schnellspanner verstellen, die 7,5 cm absenkung von der alten version reichen nur für "normale" trails (15 cm variosattelstütze, das wär was xD). aber ich seh die fett-diskussion schon wieder auf uns zukommen *g*, da macht halt jeder, was er für gut hält...
wobei hier der eine oder andere auch probleme mit dem rose-schnellspanner hatte, vllt. hängt das ja zusammen.


----------



## TheWho88 (23. März 2011)

sprich, ich sollte mal fetten versuchen und mich ggf. mal um ne längere umschauen.

ja, der schnellspanner ist auch nicht so der hit - das stimmt. hab ihn heute sogar mal ganz rausgezogen und sauber gemacht und irgendwie quietscht der auch ganz schön

hat zufällig wer ne syncros 400mm stütze ;-)

wisst ihr welchen dicke die beefcakes (2010) bruauchen? hab nen außendurchmesser von grob 31mm (muss ich noch genauer messen) - weiß nicht ob ich 31,6 der 30,9 brauch, aber denke das es 30,9 ist. muss mal die schieblehre auspacken


----------



## Deleted138492 (23. März 2011)

Die 09er Jimbos haben 31.6, das BC wird nicht weniger haben.


----------



## -MIK- (23. März 2011)

So, ich noch Mal. Das X.9 geht jetzt zu Sport Import. Allerdings habe ich noch eine Frage, wenn ihr die Maxle Schnellspannachse vom HR löst, öffnet sich euer Hinterbau dann auch und ihr habt so einen Spalt:





Hier mal ein kleines Vid beim Zudrehen:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MkULhATqRxM"]YouTube        - P1020034[/nomedia]


----------



## chris2305 (23. März 2011)

Damit kein Dreck auf dem Fett in der Stütze landet, empfehle ich einen Little Joe von Syntace.
Da bleibt der Dreck draussen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (23. März 2011)

Ja, der Spalt ist normal.


----------



## funbiker9 (23. März 2011)

-MIK- schrieb:


> So, ich noch Mal. Das X.9 geht jetzt zu Sport Import. Allerdings habe ich noch eine Frage, wenn ihr die Maxle Schnellspannachse vom HR löst, öffnet sich euer Hinterbau dann auch und ihr habt so einen Spalt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich weiß zwar nicht genau wie groß mein Spalt nach dem lösen der Steckachse ist...aber das ist normal. Ist bei all meinen Rädern so.

...aber irgendwie rutscht bei dir das Gewinde ein bisschen durch...


----------



## ka1saa (23. März 2011)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Ja, der Spalt ist normal.


roger that .


----------



## Toolpusher69 (23. März 2011)

Hilfe, was tun ? BC FR mit DHX RC4 oder doch lieber BC FR SL mit DHX 5 ? Welcher Vorteil besteht beim Coil.- gegenüber dem Airdämpfer ? Gruß T69


----------



## morph027 (23. März 2011)

Also außer dass der Air leichter ist,kann der Coil alles besser. Mir geht beim Air auf jeden Fall eine taugliche Dämpfung ab.


----------



## -MIK- (23. März 2011)

@Tool: Ganz klar, FR mit Coil!

@Rest: Danköööö, bin immer noch auf der Suche nach dem Fehler mit dem Schaltwerk. Geht wie gesagt Morgen zu Sport Import.... ARGH


----------



## Bueck (23. März 2011)

Dämpferwippe mit 90mm Länge Eigenbau Auswertung mit FS-Kinematiks

Hallo zusammen, 
hab mir mal die Arbeit gemacht und die ungefähren Daten vom Jimbo rechnen lassen.
Vergleich im Anhang: linkes Bild ist immer die org. 80mm Wippe
rechtes Bild ist die 90mm Wippe.
Fährt sich gut - und die Kurven sind doch auch top, oder? 
Wer kennt sich mit sowas besser aus?
mfg markus


----------



## TheWho88 (24. März 2011)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Die 09er Jimbos haben 31.6, das BC wird nicht weniger haben.




richtig! Dank dir 

naja, dann werd ich mich mal um ne 400er Stütze umsehen müssen

Kann wer ne Syncros FR in 350 brauchen (erst eine "Tour" hinter sich)?


----------



## -MIK- (24. März 2011)

Bau ne Variostütze drauf.

@Bueck: Ich hab da zwar keine Ahnung von aber zwei Kumpels in der Automobilentwicklung. Die haben bestimmt Leute, die sich mit Kinematik auskennen. Wenn Du möchtest leite ich das mal weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheWho88 (24. März 2011)

ja, wegen ner vario hab ich auch schon überlegt, jedoch bin ich mir nicht ganz schlüssig bzgl. zuverlässigkeit, wartung usw. 

würd mir wenn dann ne kind shock i900 holen in 385mm - das wären auch genau die 3 cm die mir bei der 350er syncros fehlen


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (24. März 2011)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Liebes Rose Team,
> 
> ihr lest ja hier mit. Gebt doch mal BITTE ein Statement, zu den sich lockernden Hinterbauten, ab.
> 
> ...


 
Es tut uns außerordentlich leid, dass so viele Rose Beef Cake-Besitzer unzufrieden sind. Die Kundenzufriedenheit und die Qualität unserer Produkte stehen bei uns an oberster Stelle. Wir verfolgen natürlich die Beiträge im  Forum und haben in den letzten Wochen aktiv daran gearbeitet eine Lösung zu finden, damit sich die Verschraubungen am Hinterbau nicht mehr lösen. Die Lösung sollte für euch einfach umzusetzen sein, da das Problem nur in einer kleinen Unterlegscheibe besteht. Wir schicken euch das entsprechende Teil inklusive eines Hilfswerkzeugs und einer kleinen Anleitung wie ihr es einbauen könnt. Für diese Anfrage meldet euch bitte unter [email protected]. Zur Entschädigung halten wir noch ein Geschenk für euch bereit, als Aufwandsentschädigung.
Viele Grüße,
euer RoseBikesTech-Team


----------



## TheWho88 (24. März 2011)

variostütze macht bei mir keinen sinn hab ich grad rausgefunden.

die 12,5cm bringens bei mir nicht, da ich den sattel dann nicht ausreichend tief bekomme.

bin schon am zweifeln ob die sattelstellung wie im bild (400mm voll abgesenkt) tief genug ist


----------



## morph027 (24. März 2011)

@Rose: Jawoll....so macht das Sinn und auch Freude. Auch wenn ich selbst keins dieser Bikes fahre (aber meines Werkzeugs und sonstigen Sachen von euch habe) finde ich den Service einfach nur super. Und schick sind die Bikes auch noch!


----------



## -MIK- (24. März 2011)

@RosesBikeTech:  Danke für euer Statement, genau so etwas habe ich mir gewünscht. Werdet ihr euch zukünftig häufiger an technischen Diskussionen beteiligen? Ich denke da an die KeFü Diskussion an Jimbos der 1. Generation. Hier hatte ja auch jeder andere Informationen.

@TheWho88: Wat?? Jetzt mal ehrlich, wo willst Du denn runter fahren, wo man mehr als 12,5cm Verstellbereich einer Variostütze braucht? Mir reichen am Jimbo 10cm und damit fahr ich ALLET runter wat dat bergische zu bieten hat. Damit bin ich sogar schon in Willingen den ganzen Tag Berg ab geballert.


----------



## herkulars (24. März 2011)

@TheWho88: Wie kommt denn das Foto mit tiefer Stütze zustande? Meinst Du, Du kannst eine 400er nicht weiter versenken als bis dahin? Was hast Du denn für ne Rahmengröße?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheWho88 (24. März 2011)

herkulars schrieb:


> @TheWho88: Wie kommt denn das Foto mit tiefer Stütze zustande? Meinst Du, Du kannst eine 400er nicht weiter versenken als bis dahin? Was hast Du denn für ne Rahmengröße?



Ja genau. Dazu hab ich die 350er ganz rein, mit Kabelbinder markiert und dann den Sattel 5 cm raus. 

Rahmengröße ist m. Aber ich hab halt nen  88cm Schritt


----------



## Deleted138492 (24. März 2011)

Da wäre ein L wohl besser gewesen...


----------



## TheWho88 (24. März 2011)

Fühle mich auf dem m eigentlich ganz wohl, da es schön kompakt ist.(und l war ausverkauft ;-))

Geht ja auch nur um ein paar cm sattelverstellbarkeit

Denke das mir 3-4 cm schon weiterhelfen würden. Dann wär ich auf 8-9 uphill und bergab so wie am Bild. Weiß aber mich 100% ob mir das nicht zu hoch ist


----------



## morph027 (24. März 2011)

Um nochmal den Hebel aufzugreifen,ich hab mir für mein Moto welche anfertigen lassen.





Vielleicht kann man,bei genug Interesse, bei den Jungens mal anfragen. Privat mit Haftung würde ich das auch nicht machen. Stammt von [...] (such ich gleich raus,alles nicht so einfach mit dem eiPott  )


----------



## funbiker9 (24. März 2011)

RoseBikesTech schrieb:


> Es tut uns außerordentlich leid, dass so viele Rose Beef Cake-Besitzer unzufrieden sind. Die Kundenzufriedenheit und die Qualität unserer Produkte stehen bei uns an oberster Stelle. Wir verfolgen natürlich die Beiträge im  Forum und haben in den letzten Wochen aktiv daran gearbeitet eine Lösung zu finden, damit sich die Verschraubungen am Hinterbau nicht mehr lösen. Die Lösung sollte für euch einfach umzusetzen sein, da das Problem nur in einer kleinen Unterlegscheibe besteht. Wir schicken euch das entsprechende Teil inklusive eines Hilfswerkzeugs und einer kleinen Anleitung wie ihr es einbauen könnt. Für diese Anfrage meldet euch bitte unter [email protected]. Zur Entschädigung halten wir noch ein Geschenk für euch bereit, als Aufwandsentschädigung.
> Viele Grüße,
> euer RoseBikesTech-Team




Sehr schön Rose Team . Service ist Euch eben doch wichtig. 

Danke für die Antwort.


----------



## morph027 (24. März 2011)

Narf, das TapaTalk macht keinen edit 

Egal, das Teil stammt von Björn ([email protected]).


----------



## Deleted138492 (24. März 2011)

Bitte sag mir nicht, dass du an die Bauernfängerei an deinem Handgelenk glaubst...


----------



## morph027 (24. März 2011)

Keine Bange,ist nicht mal mein Arm


----------



## Deleted138492 (24. März 2011)

Uff, ich hatte schon Angst um deine rational denkenden Hirnareale ^^.


----------



## Bueck (24. März 2011)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Bau ne Variostütze drauf.
> 
> @Bueck: Ich hab da zwar keine Ahnung von aber zwei Kumpels in der Automobilentwicklung. Die haben bestimmt Leute, die sich mit Kinematik auskennen. Wenn Du möchtest leite ich das mal weiter.



Klaro - ruhig weiterleiten. Mich interessiet besonders das Thema "degressiver" und "progressiver" Dämpferbereich. Beim org. Jimbo ist angeblich der Weg unterhalb 46mm degressiv und somit ab ca. 28% SAG wird er progressiv. Laut meiner neuen Kurve wird bei der längeren Wippe der degressive Anteil weniger. Wie verhält sich der Dämpfer somit anderst?
So wie die neue Kurve ist habe ich jetzt ab 25mm Federweg schon den progressiven Bereich (geschätzt - natürlich) .... also ruhig die Fachmänner fragen  Danke

Bild: links orginal mit viel degr.Anteil / rechts neu mit mehr prog. Anteil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bueck (24. März 2011)

TheWho88 schrieb:


> ja, wegen ner vario hab ich auch schon überlegt, jedoch bin ich mir nicht ganz schlüssig bzgl. zuverlässigkeit, wartung usw.
> 
> würd mir wenn dann ne kind shock i900 holen in 385mm - das wären auch genau die 3 cm die mir bei der 350er syncros fehlen



Vorsicht mit der i900 beim Jimbo: die 900er Stütze hat eine starke Kröpfung nach Hinten und man sitzt dann ziemlich Hecklastig.
Zudem gab es oft Probleme  mit dem Kopf welcher sich löste und Riefen hatte die auch oft weil da angeblich Nadellager so verbaut wurden das diese beim Ein- und Ausfahren das Tauchrohr verkratzten.
Kauf lieber die KS950 (hab ich übrigens auch) die ist für etwa 165 Euro ihr Geld wert. Angeblich gibts auch schon bei kssuspension eine Stütze mit 150 mm Verstellweg.


----------



## TheWho88 (24. März 2011)

wieder ein argument gegen vario :-(

ne, bin nicht so überzeugt von den vario stützen.

aktuell versuche ich mich eher im klaren zu werden ob die 400er stütze hinsichtlich der versenkbarkeit für mich passt

danke trotzdem für den kind shock tipp


----------



## morph027 (24. März 2011)

Morgen sollte die hier bei mir eintreffen, ich kann gern mal berichten. Für das Geld nehm ich die paar Gramm gegenüber 'ner KS gern in Kauf, wenn die denn ordentlich fluppt. Ich geb gern nochmal Feedback.

Nur das blau muss noch irgendwie weg


----------



## -MIK- (24. März 2011)

@Bueck: Kannst Du mir die Bilder in einer etwas größeren Auflösung zukommen lassen? Gerne auch per Email -> PN.


----------



## ka1saa (24. März 2011)

Bueck schrieb:


> Angeblich gibts auch schon bei kssuspension eine Stütze mit 150 mm Verstellweg.


hui, grad mal auf deren website geschaut und bisl recherchiert, dauert wohl noch paar monate, aber dann weiß ich ja, was es zu weihnachten gibt xD... oder ein bisschen früher .


----------



## trigger666 (25. März 2011)

wofür braucht man 150mm verstellbereich?

bei körpergröße 1,90 auf einem "S" rahmen?


----------



## TheWho88 (25. März 2011)

find ich nicht schlecht.

ich hab bei ner 400er stütze 13,5cm die ich ständig auf und ab gehe. bin mir aber nciht sicher ob mir das reicht und für 130 euro ist mir das experiment vario zu teuer. 

bei nen 150er verstellbereich wäre die wahrscheinlichkeit das das "experiment" ein erfolg wird höher ;-)

aber jetzt hab ich mir eh die gleiche stütze die ich mom hab in 400 bestellt. mal schaun


----------



## TheWho88 (25. März 2011)

MaStErLeNiN schrieb:


> Propedal ist eine Wippunterdrückung und nicht gegen das Durchrauschen durch den Federweg.
> 
> zu DHX:
> Generelles:
> ...



Stand:

Hauptkammer auf 200 psi (80 Kilo mit Ausrüstung) - ca. 28% sag
Piggy Bottom Out ganz rausgedreht und 160 psi
Zugstufe 8 Klicks


jedoch finde ich das das pro pedal noch nicht sonderlich was bringt. 

an was könnte das liegen?


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (25. März 2011)

Bist du sicher, dass du wirklich 160psi im Piggy hast? Die Kammer ist sehr klein - da entweicht viel Druck beim Anschrauben der Dämpferpumpe....
Evtl. musst mehr reinpumpen (ca. 200psi) und dann Pumpe ab und wieder dran und Druck checken. Das Spiel solange bis es passt 

Propedal wirst du im Stand nicht viel Unterschied merken, aber es unterdrückt beim Fahren ganz gut die Wippbewegung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ka1saa (25. März 2011)

trigger666 schrieb:


> wofür braucht man 150mm verstellbereich?
> 
> bei körpergröße 1,90 auf einem "S" rahmen?


75mm sind klar zu wenig und um nicht nochmal in die verlegenheit zu kommen, sind 150mm defintiv auf der sicheren seite . wenn ich messe, zwischen welchen höhen (wirklich komplett raus berghoch, mittel abwärts, fast ganz unten bei dh) mein sattel so wandert, kommt das ungefähr auf den wert... (schrittlänge 95cm, jimbo L). also wär die 150er die tatsächlich-nie-wieder-absteigen-lösung.


----------



## TheWho88 (25. März 2011)

ja, hab ich gemacht - hab extra noch einmal die pumpe ran - 160psi

evtl. geh ich noch auf 170.

aber recht viel höher möchte ich nicht, da ja 200 die grenze ist und ich diese nicht ausreizen will


----------



## -MIK- (25. März 2011)

TheWho88 schrieb:


> da ja 200 die grenze ist und ich diese nicht ausreizen will



Also manchmal versteh ich Dich nicht, wenn da 200 MAX steht, dann kannste da auch 200 rein pumpen. Warum willst des net mache?


----------



## OJMad (25. März 2011)

Vor Allem wenn man bedenkt, daß man bei 200 psi den Bottom out noch ganz zudrehen kann, wodurch der Druck ja noch mehr steigt. Also kann man vermutlich auch mehr reinpumpen wenn man den BO ganz offen lässt. Oder versteh ich da was falsch?


----------



## trigger666 (26. März 2011)

Gestern hat sich im Wald mein Onkel mit "Rick Ästley" getroffen.

Seitdem ist die Kettenlinie nicht mehr ideal.




weitere Bilder findet Ihr hier:


 

 

 

 



Schaltauge habe ich zwar noch, muss jetzt aber kurzfristig neues Schaltwerk besorgen. So habe ich mir mein WE nicht vorgestellt.


----------



## funbiker9 (26. März 2011)

@trigger666

...was soll mit der Kettenlinie sein, sieht doch gut aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ka1saa (26. März 2011)

trigger666 schrieb:


> Gestern hat sich im Wald mein Onkel mit "Rick Ästley" getroffen.
> 
> Seitdem ist die Kettenlinie nicht mehr ideal.


ohjeohje, dann mal gute besserung!


----------



## -MIK- (26. März 2011)

@trigger666: Gott was Du wieder hast...  spann den Zug n bissel mehr und weiter geht es.

ALTER SCHWEDE, was ist da denn passiert? Den drecks Ast hast Du aber voll erwischt. Mein Beileid Alter. Bist du auch zu Fall gekommen? Hoffe nicht und alles ist gut! Hat das Schaltauge den Rahmen zerstört?


----------



## herkulars (26. März 2011)

Ui, das sieht nicht gut aus. MIK hat recht, hat der Rahmen was abbekommen? Sieht so komisch aus.

Letztes Jahr hat's mich genauso mit dem Hardtail erwischt:






Das war auch ein Ast. Groß muß der garnicht sein, wie in meinem Fall. Er hat sich nur gut verklemmt. Ich hab ihn beim Drüberfahren nichtmal wargenommen, plötzlich macht's hinter mir knirsch.


----------



## -MIK- (26. März 2011)

Auf der heutigen Tour, btw.: ENDGEIL, MIK geht Berg ab wieder ab... , hat eine Freundin vor mir einen riiiieeesen Ast aufgewirbelt und ich war direkt dahinter. Hat Klong Klong gemacht aber alles gut gegangen. Hab da nie dran gedacht, was da passieren kann.

Wie ist das eigentlich in so einem Fall, komplett neuer Rahmen oder gibt es die Schwinge einzeln zu kaufen?


----------



## Deleted138492 (27. März 2011)

Hä, wie was wo? Die Schwinge hat doch nix, soweit ich das erkennen kann. Die ist zu massiv, als dass ein banaler Ast sie beschädigen könnte. So wie das aussieht, hat es nicht mal das Schaltauge erwischt, sondern nur den Käfig.


----------



## -MIK- (27. März 2011)

Nene Lee, guck mal hier:






IMHO ist das Schaltauge um 90° hochgedreht und der Rahmen eingerissen....


----------



## Deleted138492 (27. März 2011)

Tatsächlich! Das ist ja mal wirklich blöd gelaufen :/.


----------



## trigger666 (27. März 2011)

Wie man auf den weiteren Bildern sehen kann, hat sich das alte Schaltauge mitgedreht und ist dann an der Stelle, wo die Schraubenaufnahme angearbeitet ist abgedreht.

Dabei hat sich das Rahmenende mit gebogen. Gott sei Dank ist das ganze nicht bei einer höheren Geschwindigkeit passiert. 

Auf Bild 2 ist das alte und auf Bild 3 das neue Schaltauge im eingebauten Zustand zu sehen.


----------



## Deleted138492 (27. März 2011)

Da hast du ja ganze Arbeit geleistet .

btw: Hier mal die vorläufige Teilnehmerliste fürs Treffen:

Dabei:

Ich
Eksduro
funbiker
MIK
MaStErLeNiN
JustFlying
trigger666
Tuneman

Ausstehend:

moris
flouu
Bul


Nicht dabei:

Gnarze
chris2305
snoopz
bueck
ka1saa
Toolpusher69
cyclo-dude
hempblend
stevenscrosser
OJMad

Vielleicht:

Raesfeld
morph027
thewho88
herkulars +1 (zu 90% dabei)


----------



## Toolpusher69 (27. März 2011)

trigger666 schrieb:


> Wie man auf den weiteren Bildern sehen kann, hat sich das alte Schaltauge mitgedreht und ist dann an der Stelle, wo die Schraubenaufnahme angearbeitet ist abgedreht.
> 
> Dabei hat sich das Rahmenende mit gebogen. Gott sei Dank ist das ganze nicht bei einer höheren Geschwindigkeit passiert.
> 
> Auf Bild 2 ist das alte und auf Bild 3 das neue Schaltauge im eingebauten Zustand zu sehen.



Bekannter hatte das auch, über Rose neue Schwinge bestellt bzw. Rad eingeschickt ist jetzt wieder i.O.. Einfach mal Rose fragen. Gruß T69


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (27. März 2011)

Sch*** Trigger, das' ma hart.


----------



## -MIK- (28. März 2011)

Leute, hat mal wer ne Empfehlung für eine Sattelklemme? Die original Rose muss ich bis zum Erbrechen anknallen, damit sich der Sattel nicht drehen lässt oder fahrt ihr alle mit ungefetteten Sattelstützen?


----------



## herkulars (28. März 2011)

Hope!


----------



## Deleted138492 (28. März 2011)

Bohr eine M10 Schraube durch Sattelrohr und Stütze . Oder nimm die Hope, das kommt wohl auf das Gleiche raus.


----------



## -MIK- (28. März 2011)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Bohr eine M10 Schraube durch Sattelrohr und Stütze



Klasse, hat geholfen. 

Jetzt habe ich aber ein anderes Problem, meine Variostütze fährt nicht mehr ganz runter... 

Ich glaub ich versuche es mal mit der Hope...


----------



## [email protected] (28. März 2011)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Leute, hat mal wer ne Empfehlung für eine Sattelklemme? Die original Rose muss ich bis zum Erbrechen anknallen, damit sich der Sattel nicht drehen lässt oder fahrt ihr alle mit ungefetteten Sattelstützen?



Hmm Montagepaste?! Wirkt wunder...  Zum Beispiel die von Dynamic 

http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/dynamic-montagepaste/aid:413183

die 80g ist eine gute Zahnpastatube voll... Ist stark rutschhemmend und unterdrückt auch recht passabel *knack* Geräusche.

Benutze das Zeug am Vorbau, Sattelstütze, Bremsgriffen und auch an den Klemmungen der Griffe selber. Die Anziehkraft ist wesentlich geringer...


----------



## -MIK- (28. März 2011)

Haaabsch alles....  Allerdings trotz der Paste muss ich die Klemme anochsen, damit sich nix verdreht.


----------



## [email protected] (28. März 2011)

Kann es sein das noch Abrieb vom Elox der Stütze oder altes Fett im Sattelrohr ist? Das ganze ist schon etwas ungewöhlich...


----------



## TheWho88 (28. März 2011)

hey, mal was anderes - war heut mal wieder auf tour und hätte ne kurze Frage an euch.

Mein 2. Gang funktioniert nicht wirklich. Er geht zwar rein, springt aber. Meine Theorie ist, das das Schaltwerk zu stark in Richtung erster Gang springt und immer wieder auf nen Zahn von diesem Ritzel aufspringt.

Kann das sein? Was kann ich da machen?

Das klacken am Rahmen ist weitgehend beseitigt -> 400mm Sattelstütze. Ab und an hab ich noch ein anderes Klacken, aber dabei glaub ich handelt es sich um die Züge.

Danke Leute

UND leider muss ich fürs Rosetreffen absagen. Bin in der Zeit bei nem Unternehmen in München angestellt (40h ohne Urlaub = Freitag 18 Uhr Feierabend :-()


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (28. März 2011)

Entspann mal den Zug ein kleines bisschen.


----------



## TheWho88 (28. März 2011)

das war das Problem - danke

jetzt schleift die Kette jedoch relativ stark am umwerfer 

antrieb ist so gleich gar nicht mein thema - sorry


----------



## ka1saa (28. März 2011)

wenn du draufsitzt und fährst oder ohne belastung im montageständer/aufm boden? durch den sag, den man beim fahren immer hat, ist die schaltung je nachdem ein wenig anders.
ansonsten müsstest du mal schauen, wo es schleift, in welche richtung der umwerfer also muss, ob mehr oder weniger zug auf den zug muss (immer diese wortspiele, tststs) oder ob du den maximalausschlag nach innen bzw. außen mit den beiden schrauben am umwerfer nachjustieren kannst (ich vergess immer, welche für was ist, steht aber in der anleitung, die sicherlich irgendwo im rose-ordner rumfährt...).
viel erfolg!


----------



## TheWho88 (28. März 2011)

hab ich selbst eh grad bemerkt - trotzdem danke

hab meinen trigger vorne auch etwas verstellt und frage mich ob es normal ist, das der gang nur reingeht (größeres ritzel) wenn ich den trigger ganz durchdrücke und dabei trete. wenn ich nur den schalter betätige und danach trete geht der gang nicht rein. ist das normal?

ansonsten passt jetzt wieder alles ;-) 

Dank euch


----------



## -MIK- (28. März 2011)

An der Limitierung würde ich erst Mal nicht stellen (das sind die Schrauben, H für High also großes Kettenblatt und L für Low also kleines Kettenblatt), die Zugspannung bestimmt, wo der Umwerfer stehen bleibt. Mit den Schrauben wird der Schwenkbereich limitiert.

ka2saa hat schon recht, setzt Dich auf die Büchse und verstell mal beim Fahren ganz leicht die Zugspannung. Bei mir z.B. schleift die Schaltung im Montageständer ganz gut, während der Fahrt allerdings kaum (nachdem ich wieder auf long cage gewechselt habe).


----------



## -MIK- (28. März 2011)

TheWho88 schrieb:


> wenn ich nur den schalter betätige und danach trete geht der gang nicht rein. ist das normal?



Na kla, Du drückst ja dann die Kette gegen das große Kettenblatt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoRis (28. März 2011)

Moinsen das Uncle Jimbo in Aktion: von Sonntag



 


http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=img_4640dpen.jpg


----------



## ka1saa (28. März 2011)

MoRis schrieb:


> Moinsen das Uncle Jimbo in Aktion: von Sonntag


----------



## -MIK- (28. März 2011)

Saubäääär....


----------



## Blechinfettseb (28. März 2011)

Hallo

Anfang letzter Woche habe ich mein erstes Bike von Rose geordert.
Es wird ein Rose Count Solo 4 mit kompletter XT Gruppe und einigen weiteren Custom-Parts.
Ich bin schon voller Vorfreude!
Wie ist eure Erfahrung mit der Liefer-/Montagezeit?
Anfang letzter Woche hat Herr Brockmann vor der Bestellung von ca 2-3 Wochen Lieferzeit geredet. Auf meiner Auftragsbestätigung steht jetzt der vorraussichtliche Fertigstellungstermin 21.04.11 .Also doch bisschen länger. Hatte jemand schon das Glück, dass die Fertigung schon bisschen früher fertig war?


----------



## -MIK- (29. März 2011)

Nä, die brauchen meist doppelt so lange als veranschlagt...

*ggg* Kleiner Scherz um den Puls am frühen Morgen in Schwung zu bringen. Das hängt wie immer davon ab, wie viel zu tun ist, wie die Verfügbarkeit der Parts aussieht und ob die Truppe komplett ist.  I.d.R. sind die Rose Jungs recht fix.


----------



## herkulars (29. März 2011)

> Hatte jemand schon das Glück, dass die Fertigung schon bisschen früher fertig war?



Ja, genau einen Tag früher. 
Wie MIK schon sagte, hängt davon ab, wieviel zu tun ist. Die Angaben auf der Auftragsbestätigung sind bei Rose aber doch ziemlich genau.


----------



## Deleted138492 (29. März 2011)

Hier, zwei Wochen früher .


----------



## -MIK- (29. März 2011)

So, ich hab mal kurz News zum Thema MIK und seine nächste OP. Habe heute einen Anruf von meinem Arzt bekommen, meine Bitte um OP im Mai kann ich mir von der Backe putzen (O-Ton), er sieht das Anfang Juni. 

Somit ist mal wieder mein Urlaub, der Anfang Juli startet, in Gefahr. Ich könnte kotzen, hoffe aber, dass die Zeit bis zum Rosetreffen ausreicht, um wenigstens dort fahren zu können.


----------



## Blechinfettseb (29. März 2011)

Schon mal ein Danke für die schnellen Antworten 
Schon mal gut zu hören, dass Sie anscheinend meistens nicht länger brauchen. Bis zum 21. April kann ich ja noch mein altes Bike weiter benutzen.


----------



## ka1saa (29. März 2011)

Blechinfettseb schrieb:


> Schon mal ein Danke für die schnellen Antworten
> Schon mal gut zu hören, dass Sie anscheinend meistens nicht länger brauchen. Bis zum 21. April kann ich ja noch mein altes Bike weiter benutzen.


ich hatte telefonisch bestellt, da den liefertermin der dann auch auf der auftragsbestätigung stand gesagt bekommen und dazu, dass es auch vielleicht ne woche früher wird. letztendlich wars dann 5 tage oder so vor dem "geschriebenen" termin da. ich denk also mal bei allem was man hört, dass das rad i.d.r. irgendwann zwischen dem mündlichen best-termin und dem schriftlichen kommt . allgemein kann man bei der aktuellen jahreszeit ja auch gegen 4 wochen noch nichts sagen, aber immer schön, wenns schneller geht .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (29. März 2011)

-MIK- schrieb:


> So, ich hab mal kurz News zum Thema MIK und seine nächste OP. Habe heute einen Anruf von meinem Arzt bekommen, meine Bitte um OP im Mai kann ich mir von der Backe putzen (O-Ton), er sieht das Anfang Juni.
> 
> Somit ist mal wieder mein Urlaub, der Anfang Juli startet, in Gefahr. Ich könnte kotzen, hoffe aber, dass die Zeit bis zum Rosetreffen ausreicht, um wenigstens dort fahren zu können.



Oh Mann...das ist ärgerlich . Wäre das dann die letzte OP?


----------



## TheWho88 (29. März 2011)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Hier, zwei Wochen früher .



hmm, da kann ich doch glatt mithalten und gleich mal hoffnung verbreiten


07.03. angepeilt und seit 16.02. bei mir daheim (dazwischen noch ne Reklamation und seit 25.02. endgültig bei mir)


----------



## Bueck (29. März 2011)

@ an alle Beef-Caker,

kann mir mal einer von Euch die Abmessungen der Dämpferwippe sowie die Dämpferlänge am BeefCake nennen?
Gibt es dort Unterschiede zw. Beef Fr (180mm Federweg) / Beef DH (200mm Federweg)?
Maß nehmen siehe Bild

Danke schon mal


----------



## Deleted138492 (29. März 2011)

Die Dämpfer sind, glaube ich, allesamt 216x63mm. Zur Wippe kann ich nix sagen.


----------



## -MIK- (29. März 2011)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Oh Mann...das ist ärgerlich . Wäre das dann die letzte OP?



Wenn alles gut geht denke ich schon. Das die Materialentnahme kommen wird war ja klar, nur hieß es erst März und jetzt sind wir bei Juni, das kotzt mich schon an.


----------



## jonalisa (30. März 2011)

Zumindest bei den 2010er Beefs war der Daempfer 222 lang weswegen ich bei meinem Jimbo (216) nicht den DHX gegen Aufpreis ueber das Custommadeprogramm spendieren konnte.


----------



## funbiker9 (30. März 2011)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Wenn alles gut geht denke ich schon. Das die Materialentnahme kommen wird war ja klar, nur hieß es erst März und jetzt sind wir bei Juni, das kotzt mich schon an.



Ist ja bald 3 Monate später...schon ärgerlich. Warum denn eigentlich soviel später?

Gruß


----------



## -MIK- (30. März 2011)

Naja, der Speichenknochen wollte nicht heilen. Daher war März generell raus. Juni stand aber erst nicht zur Debatte. Aber egal, steh grad gut im Training und nutze jede Minute um zu biken. 5kg sind schon runter, 15 müssen noch folgen. 

RuK 2012 ist eingeplant.


----------



## trigger666 (30. März 2011)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Naja, der Speichenknochen wollte nicht heilen. Daher war März generell raus. Juni stand aber erst nicht zur Debatte. Aber egal, steh grad gut im Training und nutze jede Minute um zu biken. 5kg sind schon runter, 15 müssen noch folgen.
> 
> RuK 2012 ist eingeplant.



Ich drücke Dir ganz fest die Daumen für eine schnelle Genesung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (30. März 2011)

Danköööö


----------



## TheWho88 (30. März 2011)

Darf ich euch noch mal ess fragen ...;-)

hab inzwischen ne 400er stütze am bike und zieh diese bis 8 (von 10) aus. Nur leider war ich heut auf tour und es knackt und knackt. Sogar die klemme hab ich geölt, sodass sie lautlos geöffnet und geschlossen werden kann

Was kann ich noch versuchen? Hab das Gefühl das es weniger knackt, wenn ich die  klemme exakt zentriere und vor allem sauber halte, was jedoch sogut wie unmöglich ist. Nach 200m ist sowieso wieder irgendwas drin (feine steinchen usw.)

Das bilde ich mir zumindest ein - Hmmm
Bin wie so oft ratlos


----------



## steve99 (31. März 2011)

Frage zu den FSA BB30 Afterburner Kurbeln (3-fach) am Jabba Wood:

Ich habe heute die Kurbeln mal zum fetten demontiert und da ist mir auf der Antriebsseite aufgefallen, dass dort 2 Spacer sind. Also der eine bzw das "Drive Side Bearing Shield" ist ja notwendig. Aber der weitere Spacer (ca. 1,5mm) bei dem 73mm Trettlager macht mich stuzig. Laut FSA Crank Set Installation ist hier kein weiterer Spacer notwendig auf der Antriebsseite!? 

Bei herkulars auf seinen Bildern sieht man den kleinen Spacer auch...
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7007776&postcount=2835


Kann mich hier einer aufklären? Warum macht Rose da noch einen Spacer auf die Seite?


----------



## -MIK- (31. März 2011)

@TheWho: Knack-Weg-Thread

@steve99: Hab den zusätzlichen Spacer auch an der Stelle, vielleicht regelt der die Kettenlinie....


----------



## TheWho88 (31. März 2011)

Danke -MIK- ! 

jedoch hab ich das knacken schon eindeutig lokalisiert. ich hab gestern während der fahrt die hand auf die klemme bzw. sattelrohr gelegt und da drin auch ein knacken gespürt.

an der stütze dürfte es jetzt nicht mehr liegen (nur auf 8 ausgezogen - 400er länge) - heute mach ich noch mal fett drauf und dann gibts eigentlich nur noch die klemme und vor allem fett innen an die klemme hm? da da immer wieder staub und dreck reinkommen die für das ganze evtl auch verantwortlich sind.

das knacken ist übrigens zu 90% bei steileren bergaufpassagen. sprich, je mehr die stütze belastet wird


----------



## chris2305 (31. März 2011)

Manchmal denkt man auch nur das knacken kommt von da. Glaube auch an andere Ursachen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herkulars (31. März 2011)

@steve99:
Ich gehe auch davon aus, dass es um die Kettenlinie geht. Lass es einfach, so sie werden sich schon was dabei gedacht haben.
Bei meiner neuen Afterburner ist der Spacer übrigens 2mm. Ich habe den alten wieder verbaut und alles passt. Hab mir allerdings nicht die Mühe gemacht den 2mm Spacer auszuprobieren.


----------



## steve99 (31. März 2011)

Moin moin...

ja das mit der Regelung der Kettenlinie hab ich mir auch schon gedacht, aber das heißt ja im Umkehrschluss, dass man bei Rose das Trettlager nicht genau auf 73mm gebaut hat bzw. am Hinterbau etwas breiter hat ausfallen lassen? Denn wie geschrieben....FSA sagt bei 73mm nur das Bearing Shield zu verwenden sonst nix.

Wie rum kommt denn der "Rose Special Spacer"? Da ist ja eine glatte Fläche und eine "Bearing"-Fläche bzw. eine mit mehreren Ebenen...
Muss ihn dann wohl nachträglich wieder einbauen.  Ohne geht nämlich auch, muss man halt nur den Umwerfer einstellen. Und da hat ich dann meinen Spass mit der Zugführung...komm ich gleich zu weiter unten! ;-)

Ach noch ne Frage...auf der Achse der Kurbeln sind ja zwei glatte Flächen die im Lagerbereich sind in verbautem Zustand. Werden die auch genau getroffen mit dem zusätzlichen Spacer? Wie sieht es bei euch mit (Reib-)Spuren ausserhalb dieser vorgesehenen Flächen aus? Wäre ja ein Indiz das die Flächen nicht genau innerhalbt der Lager sitzen.

Zum Thema "mit dem etwas gedacht haben" könnte ich leicht ironisch (bitte auch so verstehen) sagen, dass sehe ich bei der Zugführung zum Umwerfer. Ich hoffe da hat sich keiner was gedacht, denn das passt ja bekanntweise hinten und vorne nicht und der Zug zieht im kleinen Blatt voll in den Umwerfer (gibt ja schon Bilder hier) aufgrund der schlechten Zugführung am Trettlager.


----------



## -MIK- (31. März 2011)

@TheWho: Was für eine Sattelstütze hast Du genommen? Wieder die Easton? Wenn ja, wette ich um nen Liter Kaffee, dass es von der Sattelklemmung kommt. Ich kenne dieses Knacken und bei mir kommt es von der Sattelklemmung. Da habe ich schon alles versucht, Montagepaste, Fett, nix hilft außer.... Variostütze. 

@steve: Pah, die Zugführung vom Umwerfer ist das Hinterletzte, genau wie die Montage des Umwerfers. Allein, dass der Umwerfer auf dem kleinen KB im Rahmen einschlägt ist ein Unding. Mal davon ab, dass sich der Umwerfer ganz unmöglich einstellen lässt.


----------



## TheWho88 (31. März 2011)

die gleiche die verbaut war - syncros fr

schau mich eh gerade nach ner klemme um - ne hope wär eigentlich ganz nett ;-)

also du denkst ich solls mal mit ner klemme probieren oder?


----------



## OJMad (31. März 2011)

Kann mir jemand verraten was für eine Klemme ich fürs BC benötige?
34,9mm?


----------



## TheWho88 (31. März 2011)

richtig ! hast du etwa das gleiche problem?


----------



## OJMad (31. März 2011)

Danke
Ne. Hab ne Reverb. Geht einfach nix über ne Variostütze 
Und da brauch ich halt keinen Schnellspanner mehr.


----------



## herkulars (31. März 2011)

@steve99:
Die Laufflächen für die Lager sind wesentlich breiter als die Lager selber. Sonst macht das mit den Spacern ja auch keinen Sinn. Die Lager laufen also sauber auf den dafür vorgesehenen Stellen der Achse. Keine Spuren ausserhalb zu finden.

Die Montagerichtung des kleinen Spacers ist wumpe. Auf meinem Bild müßte der Ausbau-Zustand zu sehen sein, da ist die glatte Fläche aussen. So hab ich das letzte Woche auch wieder zusammengesetzt.


----------



## steve99 (31. März 2011)

@herkulars

So ganz egal ist das nicht, denn die Spacer setzt du ja aussen auf und der innere Abstand der Lager bzw. der Flächen ist ja immer der selbe. Wenn Du nun aber bei einem 73mm Tretlager aussen noch nen Spacer anbringst, kannst du dementsprechend die Achse nicht weitgenug nach innen schieben. Oder seh ich da völlig was falsch?


----------



## herkulars (31. März 2011)

Das ist richtig. Trotzdem sind die Laufflächen großzügig ausgelegt.
Ich konnte jedenfalls an meiner Achse keine Spuren ausserhalb der Laufflächen feststellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ka1saa (31. März 2011)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Manchmal denkt man auch nur das knacken kommt von da. Glaube auch an andere Ursachen


ohja. habs schon zig mal im thread beschrieben, dass ich mir todsicher war, dass das knacken von tretlager oder sattelstütze kommt und letztendlich wars die steckachse, wie im knack-weg-thread beschrieben. muss natürlich nicht die ursache bei dir, the who, sein, aber was gibts einfacheres, als mal eben die steckachse neu zu fetten? da knackts im übrigen auch vor allem bergauf...


----------



## chris2305 (31. März 2011)

ka1saa schrieb:


> ohja. habs schon zig mal im thread beschrieben, dass ich mir todsicher war, dass das knacken von tretlager oder sattelstütze kommt und letztendlich wars die steckachse, wie im knack-weg-thread beschrieben. muss natürlich nicht die ursache bei dir, the who, sein, aber was gibts einfacheres, als mal eben die steckachse neu zu fetten? da knackts im übrigen auch vor allem bergauf...



So isses


----------



## steve99 (31. März 2011)

danke zunächst für die antworten!

aber ich habe dennoch das problem mit dem umwerfer bzw. der besch... zugführung! kurz eingeworfen...werden bei ROSE auch prototypen gefertigt vor serienstart? wenn ja hätte das sofort auffallen müssen!!! oder gibt es einen umwerfer der diese art der zugführung mit macht bzw. die entsprechenden führungen hat damit der schaltzug nicht abrutscht???

und das mit dem spacer gibt mir auch noch rätsel auf, warum sagt der hersteller FSA das kein spacer bei 73mm montiert werden soll und ROSE macht dennoch einen dran???


----------



## -MIK- (1. April 2011)

Mit der Zugführung und der Umwerferanbindung bin ich bei Dir. Finde ich für ein Bike dieser (Preis-)Klasse absolut unwürdig. Hat Rose das in der mittlerweile 3. Gen immer noch nicht überarbeitet?

Was den Space betrifft, da würde ich mir nun echt keinen Kopf drum machen. Ich bin in der Konfig schon 2xxx km gefahren und jetzt fangen die Lager langsam an unrund zu laufen. Zwischendrin x-mal die Kurbel aus- und eingebaut.


----------



## TheWho88 (1. April 2011)

ka1saa schrieb:


> ohja. habs schon zig mal im thread beschrieben, dass ich mir todsicher war, dass das knacken von tretlager oder sattelstütze kommt und letztendlich wars die steckachse, wie im knack-weg-thread beschrieben. muss natürlich nicht die ursache bei dir, the who, sein, aber was gibts einfacheres, als mal eben die steckachse neu zu fetten? da knackts im übrigen auch vor allem bergauf...




ja, das werd ich dann auch mal versuchen - jedoch bin ich mir inzwischen 100% sicher das es an der klemme liegt. wenn ich fahre und die hand an der klemme habe, merke ich auch das da irgendwas in bewegung ist und knarzt. außerdem ist das geräusch weg wenn ich den sattel etwas entlaste. beim wiegetritt ist ebenso kein geräusch bemerkbar.

werd morgen achsen, klemme, sattelstütze fetten und dann will ich nichts mehr hören ;-)


----------



## [email protected] (1. April 2011)

Auch bei 100% wirst du dich irren 

Du mußt bei der Steckachse die innere Spannachse fetten und nicht nur die äußere Achse... . Dazu die Kunstoffmutter auf der einen Seite ganz abschrauben und die innere Achse rausziehen. 
Der Rahmen ist ein riesiges Resonanzrohr, da kann man ein Knacken nicht wirklich orten.


----------



## -MIK- (1. April 2011)

Zumal der Rahmen auch Bewegungen übertragen kann....  Fette einfach alles was im KWT steht und berichte. Wie gesagt, würde die SATTELKLEMMUNG auch mal säubern und fetten.


----------



## Deleted138492 (1. April 2011)

Was sehe ich da? Du kaufst dir ein Mehrholz?


----------



## morph027 (1. April 2011)

Ich weiss schon, warum ich bei mir statt der doofen Maxle so eine drin habe. Allerdings in Maxle-Maßen, also 12x135, gibts scheinbar nicht mehr. Auch die Sixpack Nailer hat nur noch 12x150. Die haben praktischerweise das gleiche Gewinde wie die Maxle und man kann dann statt der Mutter das Ding einfach in das Maxle-Dropout schrauben. Hält bombenfest. Nur sollte man am Minitool eine 8er-Inbus-Nuss haben, sonst ist's doof unterwegs mit Platten 

@MIK: Was wirds denn für eins? Ein Kalula?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (1. April 2011)

Nee, ein Kalula verfügt über eine 180er Van, und die 180er gibts nicht als RLC.


----------



## morph027 (1. April 2011)

Hmpf...gar nicht drauf geachtet...Aber das Kalula ist ein heißer Ofen...Die Dämpferanlenkung macht mich da voll an.


----------



## TheWho88 (1. April 2011)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Zumal der Rahmen auch Bewegungen übertragen kann....  Fette einfach alles was im KWT steht und berichte. Wie gesagt, würde die SATTELKLEMMUNG auch mal säubern und fetten.



sattelklemmung ist gesäubert und gefettet

mal ne frage: hab momentan nurt bissl staucherfett zur hand - kann ich das bedenkenlos nehmen?


----------



## -MIK- (1. April 2011)

Du kannst auch Nivea Creme nehmen, die Stellen die Du fettest sollen ja nur verhindern, das Metall auf Metall arbeitet und kein Dreck rein kommt. Wir reden hier nicht von einem Motor, wo die Schmierung u.U. kriegsentscheindent sein kann.


----------



## TheWho88 (1. April 2011)

Brunox Gabeldeo ;-) - hahaha - könnten wir das nicht mal diskutieren 

ja, okay dann nehm ich die hämoridencreme für die steckachsen und Ringelblumensalbe um das knacken der Sattelstütze zu lindern

ne, mal im ernst... Vielen Dank !!!


----------



## ka1saa (1. April 2011)

Jaja, dieses Steckachsenknacken kann auch je nach Fahrposition (Wiegetritt etc.) verschwinden, seeeehr merkwürdige Sache... aber egal, solang das Knacken von was auch immer bald weg ist !

Dank MIK bin ich jetzt auf Klickies unterwegs  mal schauen, wanns mich legt . Am Sonntag wird getestet *hüpfhüpf*...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (1. April 2011)

Nix wird gelegt, außer der Gang ein-.


----------



## Deleted138492 (1. April 2011)

Nu, welches Morewood wirds denn?


----------



## -MIK- (1. April 2011)

Gar kein Morewood, wird n Mondraker: Klick hab mich da in den Ms vertan. Ein Kumpel kauft das Bike...


----------



## morph027 (2. April 2011)

Ohja,auch sehr ansehnliche Bikes


----------



## steve99 (2. April 2011)

Thema Zugführung:

So hier mal ganz simple aber funktionierende Lösung.
Man nehme einen etwas größeren Kabelbinder und legt ihn um das Sitzrohr und durch / unterhalb der Umwerfers rum und natürlich um den Schaltzug. Dann zieht man ihn langsam zu, bis der Schaltzug gerade unterhalb der Umlenkung der Umwerfers befindet. Et voila...der Zug rutscht nicht mehr in die Mechanik des Umwerfers. 

Thema zusätzlicher "ROSE" Spacer an den FSA Afterburner:

Diesen ca. 2mm Spacer habe ich nun wieder verbaut und nun mal die Kettenlinie gemessen. Habe von Mitte Unterrohr bis mittleres Blatt nun 50mm, so soll es auch sein Laut Shimano für den Umwerfer. Also auch das gelöst!


----------



## TI200 (2. April 2011)

@Steve: Bei meinem 09er Chief hatte das kleine Kettenblatt wohl beim Wiegetritt Kontakt mit der Schwinge (mit dementsprechend hässlichen Schrammen auf der Schweißnaht). Das hatte ich bei der Erstinspektion bemängelt und daraufhin kam die U-Scheibe bei mir da rein, also besser drin lassen 

Boah so ein gutes Wetter und die nächste CTF die ich verpasse Will endlich wieder fahren, nur laufen ist so langweilig.


----------



## -MIK- (2. April 2011)

TI200 schrieb:


> Boah so ein gutes Wetter und die nächste CTF die ich verpasse Will endlich wieder fahren, nur laufen ist so langweilig.



*ggg* Ja, endlich bei bestem Wetter 33km Altenberg im Bergischen gerockt.  MIK is um aber glücklich. Bei mir ist wohl ein Lager der Fox ausgeschlagen, knackt im Stand etwas. Jetzt muss wohl doch mal langsam ein Service her, TFTuned ich komme.


----------



## OJMad (2. April 2011)

Hat jemand schon das BC "Reparaturset" bekommen?

Mein Problem ist, dass bei mir keiner von 3 6mm Innensechskantschlüsseln für das Lösen der Dämpferaufnahme richtig passt.
Mir kommt es fast so vor als wäre das irgendein Zoll-Maß?

Kann das jemand bestätigen?


----------



## funbiker9 (2. April 2011)

OJMad schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon das BC "Reparaturset" bekommen?
> 
> Mein Problem ist, dass bei mir keiner von 3 6mm Innensechskantschlüsseln für das Lösen der Dämpferaufnahme richtig passt.
> Mir kommt es fast so vor als wäre das irgenein Zoll-Maß?
> ...



Also bei mir war das ein ganz normaler Innensechskant...glaube auch nicht, dass das ein zölliges Maß ist.


----------



## TheWho88 (2. April 2011)

mann, seid ihr bastler ;-) 

frage: ich werde nach den muddy marys maxxis ardents in 2,6 testen - hab bisher nur 13sv schwalbe schläuche (-2,5) gefahren. würdet ihr den auch bei nem 2,6er ardent verwenden oder dann eher ne freeride oder downhill version bis 3,0?

kann mir nicht vorstellen das der ardent (der irgendwie sehr schmal rüberkommt) was dickeres braucht oder sehr ihr das anders?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OJMad (2. April 2011)

soweit ich weiss, fallen maxxis etwas schmaler aus. sollte also auch der sv13 passen.
Kannst Du mal bitte nachsehen ob bei dir ein 6er Inbus an deinem BC in die Schraube an der Wippe am Dämpferauge passt? Bei mir rutschen alle durch

Danke


----------



## TheWho88 (2. April 2011)

Wie würde sich das äußern wenn er zu schmal ist?

Also bei mir passt ein 5er  imbus


----------



## OJMad (3. April 2011)

5er passt bei mir gar nicht. Viel zu klein.
6er greift aber acuh nicht richtig. da dreh ich eher rund.
Nur um sicher zu gehen... von den drei Schrauben die mittlere. Also da wo der Dämpfer festgeschraubt ist


----------



## herkulars (3. April 2011)

Mach doch mal ein Foto von der Schraube. Kann doch nicht sein, dass dort kein Inbus passt. Die Schrauben am Jimbo sind meine ich gleich und dort ist es auch ein 5er.


----------



## TI200 (3. April 2011)

-MIK- schrieb:


> *ggg* Ja, endlich bei bestem Wetter 33km Altenberg im Bergischen gerockt.  MIK is um aber glücklich. Bei mir ist wohl ein Lager der Fox ausgeschlagen, knackt im Stand etwas. Jetzt muss wohl doch mal langsam ein Service her, TFTuned ich komme.



Jo, gestern war echt tolles Wetter. Immerhin kann mein Rad seit gestern wieder fahren, ist zwar noch mehr ein Provisorium aus Isolierband, aber es fährt 
Gestern war auch die erste kurze Fahrt mit den 2.4er RubberQueens, die zum Glück noch gerade so eben in die Schwinge passen. Die sind einfach nur genial, kein Vergleich zum Nobby. Der Rollwiderstand ist auch nicht gerade schlechter :-/, aber dafür Grip ohne Ende
Gibt es einen Trick den Umwerfer vernünftig einzustellen? Egal wie ich es versuche, die Kette kommt da meistens dran.


Edit:
Bei der Diskussion um den Spacer ist mir noch eine Sache eingefallen. Hat jemand mit so einem Adapter schon Erfahrung sammeln können, den man braucht um auf normales BSA umstellen zu können? Ich überleg ob ich wieder komplett auf Shimano setzen soll.


----------



## OJMad (3. April 2011)

OK OK Ich gestehe mich ein wenig doof angestellt zu haben.
Die Inbusaufnahme ist allerdings auch nicht sehr tief.
Also mit viel druck mit dem Daumen senkrecht von oben auf den Inbus gings dann.
Na dann bin ich mal gespannt ober der Hinterbau nun fest bleibt.

So long
J.O.


----------



## -MIK- (3. April 2011)

TheWho88 schrieb:


> Wie würde sich das äußern wenn er zu schmal ist?



 Fahr Fahrrad Buddy.... Ich hab mir noch nie Gedanken gemacht, ob der SV13, den ich seit meiner Jugend benutze, auf den Reifen passt, den ich grad drauf hab. Den Schlauch benutze ich auf dem DH und Touren Bike. Wenn ich mal auf das Rennrad 2,35" Raufen schraube, kommt er da auch rein.


----------



## ka1saa (3. April 2011)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Wenn ich mal auf das Rennrad 2,35" Raufen schraube, kommt er da auch rein.


 
Klickies rocken btw die Sprünge (und Berg hoch, das wusst ich ja aber eh schon von CC und Renner), auch wenns mich einmal in Slomo in ein matschiges Bächlein gelegt hat, das sich an meinem Vorderrad festgeklammert hatte  ("Ich muss hier raus. Es geht aber nicht. Zu spät." xD). Ist ja aber auch gut für die Kühlung bei diesem plötzlichen Sommereinbruch .


----------



## Deleted138492 (3. April 2011)

Flats rocken mehr, wenn man damit umzugehen weiß . Ich mag es nämlich nicht, am Rad zu hängen, wenn es in die Büsche geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ka1saa (3. April 2011)

hehe jo, fahr ja auch schon ewig flats, aber die unmittelbare umgebung hier hab ich gut genug im griff (laaaaangweilig ). wenns wo unbekanntes runtergeht, gibts wieder die flats .


----------



## -MIK- (3. April 2011)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Flats rocken mehr, wenn man damit umzugehen weiß . Ich mag es nämlich nicht, am Rad zu hängen, wenn es in die Büsche geht.



Ich hab Dir doch schon mal gesagt, dass man sich dann mal eben vom Bike ausklickt.  Mensch Junge.... was hab ich bei Dir bloß falsch gemacht?? (Ich freu mich so drauf Dich beim Rose Meeting kennen zu lernen )

Spaß bei Seite, @ka1saa: freut mich, dass die Dinger rocken.  Das mit dem Notausstieg wird schon noch werden.


----------



## Deleted138492 (3. April 2011)

Und ich habe dir schon mal gesagt, dass ich, bis ich das Ausklicken im Schlaf beherrsche, wenig Lust auf unnötige Blessuren und eventuell verknotete Füße habe .

btw: Beruht auf Gegenseitigkeit .


----------



## ka1saa (3. April 2011)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Und ich habe dir schon mal gesagt, dass ich, bis ich das Ausklicken im Schlaf beherrsche, wenig Lust auf unnötige Blessuren und eventuell verknotete Füße habe .


von nichts kommt nichts


----------



## Deleted138492 (3. April 2011)

Die Bruchlandungen, die ich mit Flats hinlege, reichen mir voll und ganz .


----------



## -MIK- (3. April 2011)

Hehehe, jap, hast Du...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (3. April 2011)

Wie meinen?


----------



## -MIK- (3. April 2011)

Na des:



Müs Lee schrieb:


> Und ich habe dir schon mal gesagt, dass ich, bis ich das Ausklicken im Schlaf beherrsche, wenig Lust auf unnötige Blessuren und eventuell verknotete Füße habe .


----------



## Deleted138492 (3. April 2011)

Ach so! Sonntagabends kann die Leitung schon mal länger sein...


----------



## -MIK- (3. April 2011)

Kleine Bitte: Kann mir mal wer ein Foto von seiner Cockpitverkabelung ins Steuerrohr, also eine Foto von vorn, einstellen? Ich finde ja nix hässlicher an meinem Bike, als die Cockpitverkabelung.

Dann noch ne Frage, hat schon wer das Steuerkopflager getauscht? Das Untere läuft sehr rau und ich glaube nach fast zwei Jahren ist mal ein neues fällig. Habe überlegt bei SKF einzukaufen...


----------



## TheWho88 (4. April 2011)

[url]http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/8/9/5/9/1/_/medium/SDC11149.JPG[/url] [ /img]

hab zwar nicht genau mitverfolgt um was es geht, aber ich stell jetzt einfach mal das foto ein, da ich das eh schon auf ibc hatte. evtl hilfts dir ja 

heute ist meine neue klemme und little joe gekommen.

da sieht man erst was die roseklemme für ein "glump" war. da hatte die stütze immer bisschen spiel beim rausziehen und man musste deswegen die klemme extrem anziehen. die hope sitzt so schon sehr streng (bekam sie fast nicht rauf) und verursacht nicht mal ein wackeln der stütze ohne das sie angezogen ist! :daumen:

bin jetzt sehr optimistisch knackfrei unterwegs zu sein. 

danke an alle


----------



## -MIK- (4. April 2011)

Danke TheWho, genau so was hab ich gemeint. Wäre um noch ein paar Beispiele dankbar. Wo hast die Hope gekauft?


----------



## TheWho88 (4. April 2011)

alles klar - dann passts ja ;-)

die hope hab ich von hibike - war echt ein act das ding raufzubekommen :-/ - den little joe kann ich aber momentan noch nicht viel abgewinnen. hab ihn jetzt in der höhe die ich hab wenn ich den sattel in bergabstellung bringe - da spritzt noch der gröbste dreck


----------



## -MIK- (4. April 2011)

Wat iss n Little Joe? Wenn ich das Google kommt das dabei raus: KLICK


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (4. April 2011)

Da wird gehilft 

http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=257

Wenn man keine höhenverstellbare Sattelstütze hat ist das Ding echt genial...


----------



## herkulars (4. April 2011)

TheWho88 schrieb:


> alles klar - dann passts ja ;-)
> 
> die hope hab ich von hibike - war echt ein act das ding raufzubekommen :-/ - den little joe kann ich aber momentan noch nicht viel abgewinnen. hab ihn jetzt in der höhe die ich hab wenn ich den sattel in bergabstellung bringe - da spritzt noch der gröbste dreck



Also eigentlich verschiebe ich das Ding immer mit, wenn ich den Sattel verstelle. Beim Reinschieben der Stütze wird er ja automatisch mitgeschoben, beim Rausziehen drücke ich Joe dann wieder bis zur Schelle. So wird dann garnix dreckig. Man muß sich halt dran gewöhnen.

Hui, wenn man den Text nochmal liest, könnte man glatt Zweideutigkeit erkennen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (4. April 2011)

Dankööö


----------



## chris2305 (4. April 2011)

MaStErLeNiN schrieb:


> Da wird gehilft
> 
> http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=257
> 
> Wenn man keine höhenverstellbare Sattelstütze hat ist das Ding echt genial...



Genau so isses!!


----------



## Blechinfettseb (6. April 2011)

Blechinfettseb schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Anfang letzter Woche habe ich mein erstes Bike von Rose geordert.
> Es wird ein Rose Count Solo 4 mit kompletter XT Gruppe und einigen weiteren Custom-Parts.
> ...



Super. Soeben habe ich die Versandbestätigung bekommen. GEIL perfekt zum gutem Wochenendwetter!
Also doch ein wenig früher als der 21. April!!
Freu mich auf morgen wenn der Postmann klingelt!

PS: Den Syntace Little Joe benutze ich seit Jahren und kann nur sagen, dass sind super investierte 5 


----------



## -MIK- (7. April 2011)

OJMad schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand verraten was für eine Klemme ich fürs BC benötige?
> 34,9mm?



Gilt das eigentlich auch für das Jimbo?


----------



## Deleted138492 (7. April 2011)

Ja.


----------



## -MIK- (7. April 2011)

Thx


----------



## TheWho88 (7. April 2011)

achja zum thema klemme:

die knarzquelle war beim beefcake die klemme - hope hilft ;-)

jetzt kämpf ich nur noch bisschen mit bremsen und antrieb - der rechte holm der gabel hat unten auch noch relativ viel fett dran. bin mir nicht sicher ob das schon länger so ist bzw. ob das immer noch das überschüssige von der erstbefüllung ist, aber ich hoffe mal das beste ;-)


----------



## OJMad (7. April 2011)

Argh! Hab am Dienstag nen unsanften Abgang gehabt.
Schaltauge ist offensichtlich verbogen 
Ist das Schaltauge ein reines, einzigartiges Rose oder ist das eins das ich auch von einem anderen Hersteller nehmen kann.
Ich glaub ja nicht. Aber ich hoffe eben, da am Samstag ne Tour ansteht.
Kann mans mit biegen versuchen?
Hier ist der Thread dazu .

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=516132


----------



## -MIK- (8. April 2011)

Soweit ich weiß ist das Rose-spezifisch. Wollte eh gleich da anrufen und die Bestellnummer erfragen, dann poste ich sie eben.

Das Auge kannst Du gerade biegen. Ich werde mit der Bestellung des Schaltauges auch gleich die Cyclus Richtlehre dazu bestellen. Damit kannst Du dann das verbogene Schlatauge wieder gerade biegen.

Da bei mir das kleine SRAM Schaltwerk nicht geklappt hat, habe ich beschlossen, dass dieses Werkzeug und ein Ersatzschaltauge in die Werkzeugkiste gehört.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (8. April 2011)

Bestellnummer Schaltauge Rose Uncle Jimbo 2009: 1077577


----------



## OJMad (8. April 2011)

Dann will ich auch mal

 1701692     ROSE Schaltauge Beef Cake FR/DH/SL + Uncle Jimbo 2011


----------



## -MIK- (8. April 2011)

LOL


----------



## OJMad (8. April 2011)

Irritierend ist, daß man auch mit der Artikelnummer nichts bei Rose findet. Allgemein find ich deren shop wenig durchdacht.Vor Allem wenn man das mal mit der Konkurrenz vergleicht.


----------



## morph027 (8. April 2011)

Ich hab in dem alten Layout auch mehr gefunden.


----------



## TheWho88 (10. April 2011)

darf ich mal was off topic anbringen?

ich wage es einfach mal ;-)

ich dreh durch mit meiner formula the one. vorderbremse greift sehr schlecht, die hintere ist sehr unbeständig. anfangs ist sie okay, jedoch heult beim bremsen relativ laut. das ganze legt sich mit der zeit und wenn sie recht heiß wird, geht das heulen in richtig ätzendes quietschen über. 

daraufhin hab ich die beläge mal rausgenommen und abgeschliffen. ne tour zum einbremsen gemacht (häufige vollbremsungen) - keine besserung. trau mich fast mit 100%iger wahrscheinlichkeit zu sagen das ich weder vorne noch hinten öl dranbekommen habe (nicht einmal die scheibe mit den fingern berührt) 

habe bisher nur einmal die kette geölt und dabe das ganze mit tuch gemacht. da kann nichts drangekommen sein und wenn, dann wär es hinten und nicht an beiden scheiben - außerdem war das problem vorher auch schon analog


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (10. April 2011)

OJMad schrieb:


> Irritierend ist, daß man auch mit der Artikelnummer nichts bei Rose findet. Allgemein find ich deren shop wenig durchdacht.Vor Allem wenn man das mal mit der Konkurrenz vergleicht.



Stimmt, hab ich auch grad festgestellt... Der Online-Shop von Rose ist in der Tat seit eh und je bescheiden. Selbst die 2. Revision in den letzten Jahren hat da nicht für Übersichtlichkeit gesorgt.


----------



## [email protected] (10. April 2011)

@TheWho88

Hast du beim Schleifen der Beläge die Kanten auch etwas abgeschliffen? Falls nicht dann mach dies mal zusätzlich, also so, das sie eine richtige Phase bekommen.
Zusätzlich kannst du auf die Rückseite der Beläge mal großzügig Kupfer oder Keramikpaste schmieren und sie dann einsetzen.

Danach sollte eigentlich Ruhe sein. Meine Saint am IH wir auch so ein elediger Qietscher aber danach wars gut...


----------



## TheWho88 (10. April 2011)

kanten hab ich jetzt noch abgeschliffen, kupferpaste hab ich leider nicht zur hand, wobei ich sagen muss das die paste ja normal nur das quietschen eliminieren kann oder?

mir geht es primär um die bremskraft. ich berichte heut abend. jetzt gehts ans einbremsen und schaltung einstellen ;-)


----------



## -MIK- (10. April 2011)

Entlüfte die Bremsen mal, dass sollte zumindest die Bremskraft zurück bringen. Zum Quietschen: Bremszange richtig fest? Bremsscheiben richtig fest? Lager der LRs noch i.O.?


----------



## TheWho88 (10. April 2011)

beläge noch mal abgeschliffen und vorne mal richtig mit Speed eingebremst und schon kommt die bremskraft. Hinten ists nur etwas blöd einzubremsen da da der hinterreifen ja so schnell blockiert


----------



## Deleted138492 (10. April 2011)

Dann zieh die HR-Bremse mal feste und kontinuierlich, kleinstes KB größtes Ritzel und etwa 200m mit Schmackes reingetreten. Gibt nebenbei noch Muckis .


----------



## herkulars (10. April 2011)

Was für ein geiler Biketag heute! Bestes Wetter, allerbeste, trockene Trails und das Jimbo läuft!  Bremsen? Wozu?   
Das Grinsen hält glaube ich noch bis morgen früh.


----------



## Bueck (10. April 2011)

herkulars schrieb:


> Was für ein geiler Biketag heute! Bestes Wetter, allerbeste, trockene Trails und das Jimbo läuft!  Bremsen? Wozu?
> Das Grinsen hält glaube ich noch bis morgen früh.



Dem ist nix hinzu zu fügen


----------



## -MIK- (10. April 2011)

Wouh, Neid! Ach Bueck, ich hab Dich nicht vergessen, hab nur noch keine Antwort bekommen...


----------



## toblerone80 (10. April 2011)

Hallo Beef Cake DH2 Fahrer,

wie seit Ihr mit Eurem Bike zufrieden? Fahrverhalten im Bikepark? Ist die Abstimmung mit der Domain Gabel i.O.? 

Wäre dankbar für ein paar Erfahrungsberichte. 

Greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheWho88 (10. April 2011)

Ob es so viele bc dh fahrer hier gibt? Und das auch idealerweise vom 11er modell?!

Das 10er fr ist jedenfalls sehr fein, aber das wird dir wahrscheinlich nicht weiter helfen


----------



## -MIK- (11. April 2011)

Beef Cake 		11 	17,19%


----------



## Deleted138492 (11. April 2011)

Ja, das war der Stand vor anderthalb Jahren . Man müsste mal eine aktuelle und zeitlich unbegrenzte Umfrage starten.


----------



## WRC206 (11. April 2011)

Ich interessiere mich auch für das BC 2, allerdings als FR-Version.

Hat sich das zum Vorjahr so stark geändert? Ansonsten würden ja auch Erfahrungen der "älteren" Modelle schon hilfreich sein.

Ausstattungsmäßig sieht es für den Preis ja schon recht gut aus. Was mir aber noch wichtiger ist, wie es mit der Halbarkeit und der Geometrie ist. Findet ihr es gelungen?

Am Samstag in Willingen hatte sich ein Mitfahrer eins geliehen und war recht zufrieden damit. Habe hier allerdings auch schon von Problemen mit sich lösenden Lagern gelesen...war das ein Einzelfall oder ist das ein Fehler in der Konstruktion?

Was würdet ihr für eine Größe empfehlen? Ich bin 1,88 groß. Denke da wird nur L in Frage kommen, oder?


Viele Fragen, aber es ist ja eine "große" Entscheidung. Hoffe ein paar Antworten zu finden und danke schon mal für eure Hilfe dabei


----------



## JustFlying (11. April 2011)

Bei einer Größe von 189 und einer SL von 94cm habe ich mein Jimbo in L gewählt und es nicht bereut.
Um die Zweifel bezüglich der Geometrie zu beseitigen hilft nur eins- probefahren.
Das BC DH 2010 hat mir auf jedenfall recht gut gefallen, mal schauen, irgendwann muss noch ein DH Hobel ran

Das Problem mit den sich lösenden Hinterbauten hat Rose scheinbar inzwischen in den Griff bekommen, ich verweise hier auf einen Beitrag von Rose ein paar Seiten vorher:




> Es tut uns außerordentlich leid,  dass so viele Rose Beef Cake-Besitzer unzufrieden sind. Die  Kundenzufriedenheit und die Qualität unserer Produkte stehen bei uns an  oberster Stelle. Wir verfolgen natürlich die Beiträge im  Forum und  haben in den letzten Wochen aktiv daran gearbeitet eine Lösung zu  finden, damit sich die Verschraubungen am Hinterbau nicht mehr lösen.  Die Lösung sollte für euch einfach umzusetzen sein, da das Problem nur  in einer kleinen Unterlegscheibe besteht. Wir schicken euch das  entsprechende Teil inklusive eines Hilfswerkzeugs und einer kleinen  Anleitung wie ihr es einbauen könnt. Für diese Anfrage meldet euch bitte  unter [email protected]. Zur Entschädigung halten wir noch ein Geschenk für euch bereit, als Aufwandsentschädigung.
> Viele Grüße,
> euer RoseBikesTech-Team


Ein Lob an den Support von Rose


----------



## TI200 (11. April 2011)

TI200 schrieb:


> Der Rollwiderstand ist auch nicht gerade schlechter :-/, aber dafür Grip ohne Ende




Ok, die Aussage muss ich doch teilweise korrigieren, war wohl die erste Euphorie nach der langen Zeit ohne MTB
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Nach nun gut etwas über 200Km mein ich, dass der Rollwiderstand doch  etwas höher ist und der Grip ist zwar immernoch besser als der des  Nobbys, aber mir rutscht immer das Vorderrad zuerst weg und das finde  ich doch etwas unpraktisch
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ich hab auch den Vorbau gewechselt, nun ist es ein Synchros FR mit 50mm Länge vorher war es ein Easton mit 90mm
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hatte mal was gelesen, dass die Länge des Vorbaus was damit zu tun hat, wie viel Druck man aufs Vorderrad bekommt.
Die Sitzposition ist total super und ich komm auch sonst sehr gut damit  zurecht.  Mit dem Sattel weiter nach vorne geht leider nicht, weil dann  das Knielot überhaupt nicht mehr stimmt.


----------



## -MIK- (12. April 2011)

Naja, kürzerer Vorbei heißt ja gleichzeitig, dass man tiefer kommt. Damit sollte sich der Druck auf dem VR erhöhen. Viele versuchen das auch durch die Montage eines Flatbars.

Ich persönlich halte das nur begrenzt für richtig. Kürzerer Vorbau gerne, erhöht die Kontrolle, macht das Bike aber auf schnellen Stücken nervöser.

Was mir immer empfohlen wird: feil an Deiner Technik.  Wenn Du richtig Grip haben willst, schraub Dir die Minions auf die LRs. Rollwiderstand jenseits von Gut und Böse aber genau so viel Grip.  Aber auch hiermit kommt man nicht um die Fahrtechnik rum.


----------



## TI200 (12. April 2011)

Aber ein Hebel (der aufs Vorderrad wirkt) müsste sich auch verkürzen, aber ich glaub ich werd mal eine sandige Stelle suchen und den alten Vorbau mit dem neuen vergleichen. Zu nervös ist das Rad nicht geworden, ist nun aber schön wendig und bei 140mm Federweg ist man nicht so extrem hoch, ungefähr so wie mit dem alten Vorbau bei 100mm.
Andere Reifen kommen da nicht mehr dran, die Contis waren schon teuer genug


----------



## herkulars (12. April 2011)

Mit welchem Druck fährst Du im VR bei welchem Gewicht? Zuviel Druck im Reifen kann auch dafür sorgen, dass das Rad wegrutscht.
Ansonsten was MIK sagt: Fahrtechnik!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TI200 (12. April 2011)

VR mit ca. 1,7-1,8 Bar und HR mit 2,0-2,1 Bar Druck, mit Rucksack und allem anderen Kram so 83Kg fahrfertig  Hatte auch schon überlegt, ob ich hinten einfach mehr Druck rein machen soll, so das der Reifen nicht mehr so stark walken kann.
Jetzt mal das Fahrtechnische raus genommen, wirkt sich die Länge des Vorbaus darauf aus, wie viel Kraft ich auf das Vorderrad ausüben kann? 
Zumindest ist die Massenverteilung ja mehr in Richtung Heck hin, wenn der Sattel nicht weiter nach vorne kommt. Mit den alten Reifen und dem 90mm Vorbau ging zuerst immer das HR weg.


----------



## trigger666 (12. April 2011)

Auch wir haben das schöne Wetter genutzt und eine schöne Runde durch den Harz gedreht. 32 lange KM, mit vielen Höhen, aber auch sehr viel Tiefenmetern.

Ein Foto will ich Euch nicht vorenthalten.


----------



## -MIK- (13. April 2011)

Muah geil.... wenn ich mal in der Nähe bin müssen wir mal gemeinsam rocken...


----------



## jonalisa (13. April 2011)

@trigger666 Sehr schöne Gegend. Ich gehe also davon aus, dass du dein Problem mit dem Schaltauge und der Schwinge geregelt hast.
Hat dir Rose das Teil ohne Problem austauschen können? Haben die die Schwingen aller Baujahre auf Lager?

@TI200 Je länger und tiefer (Spacer und Steuerrohr) der Vorbau desto größer ist der Druck auf das Vorderrad da der Körper weiter nach vorne rückt und dadurch der Schwerpunkt des ganzen Systems Richtung Vorderrad geht. Allerdings steigen auch die Überschlagsgefühle und die Lenkung wird nervöser.

Zudem würde ich den Druck im Vorderrad erhöhen, es sei denn du fährst tubeless.


----------



## papan (13. April 2011)

Sers,

kann jemand Angaben zu Länge der Kettenstrebe beim Beef Cake SL machen?

Bzw. kann jemand sagen wie sich das Beef Cake SL in Größe L zum Uncle Jimbo vom Fahrverhalten her verhält?

Vielen Dank

MfG papan


----------



## herkulars (13. April 2011)

> Zudem würde ich den Druck im Vorderrad erhöhen, es sei denn du fährst tubeless.



Warum? Der Druck scheint doch ok. Mit Big Betty 2,4 bin ich auch immer so 1,8Bar vorne gefahren. Jetzt mit MM 2,5 sind's nurnoch knapp 1Bar. Das hängt aber auch vom Fahrergewicht ab. Und das stimmt in TI200s Fall mit meinem ziemlich überein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trigger666 (13. April 2011)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Muah geil.... wenn ich mal in der Nähe bin müssen wir mal gemeinsam rocken...



Du bist jederzeit herzlich willkommen.


----------



## trigger666 (13. April 2011)

jonalisa schrieb:


> @trigger666 Sehr schöne Gegend. Ich gehe also davon aus, dass du dein Problem mit dem Schaltauge und der Schwinge geregelt hast.
> Hat dir Rose das Teil ohne Problem austauschen können? Haben die die Schwingen aller Baujahre auf Lager?



Ich brauchte nur das Schaltauge tauschen. Die Schwinge hat Gott sei Dank nichts abbekommen. In vier Wochen bin ich auf Soulride in Willingen. Dann lasse ich den Konstrukteur mal einen Blick drauf werfen.  Zur Sicherheit.


----------



## morph027 (13. April 2011)

Dann sagt mal Bescheid, wenn ihr was ausmacht, ich bin gern im Harz  Und packt den Müs Lee irgendwie ein ^^


----------



## Deleted138492 (13. April 2011)

Vergesst es, in vier Wochen ist Torschlusspanik angesagt .


----------



## ka1saa (13. April 2011)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Vergesst es, in vier Wochen ist Torschlusspanik angesagt .


solangs keine torschusspanik wird . wird schon werden, wir drücken dir ja alle die daumen !
irgendwann muss ich auch mal zum biken in den harz, bin da bisher immer nur auf familienwurzelfindung gewesen, da gings nie wirklich ab .


----------



## Deleted138492 (13. April 2011)

Danke danke . Kennt eigentlich jemand eine gute FH, die in einem freeridefreundlichen Gebiet liegt? Aachen hat mir heute eigentlich sehr zugesagt, aber die Hügel, die Hügel... Da kann ich auch gleich hier bleiben.


----------



## ka1saa (13. April 2011)

ja, aachen ist schon nicht sooo bergig. schau doch mal im schwarzwald, aber mit fh's kenn ich mich nicht aus... ich weiß, dass es in karlsruhe eine gibt, das wars dann aber auch . dafür kommt man von hier mit der s-bahn nach bad wildbad (und auch sonst in die berge).
ansonsten hab ich gehört, dass es in bayern noch gröbere berge gibt . oder dass es im harz auch schön ist, wie wir ja grad gezeigt bekommen haben .


----------



## Deleted138492 (13. April 2011)

Trier wäre etwas "bergiger", aber etwas zu nahe. Ich möchte meine Eltern nicht jedes zweite Wochenende auf der Matte stehen haben . München ist mir zu sehr schickeria und Berge gibts dort eher wenige, dafür müsste ich schon ein paar Meter fahren. Karlsruhe wäre eigentlich auch eine Option, hat aber keine Berge. Salzburg wäre ebenfalls sehr gut, doch die Uni soll nicht so das Gelbe vom Ei sein...

Gibts keine in der Nähe von Winterberg?


----------



## -MIK- (14. April 2011)

trigger666 schrieb:


> Du bist jederzeit herzlich willkommen.



 Danke, vielleicht schaffen wir das ja mal dieses Jahr, würde mich freuen, dann machen wir daraus ein Rose-Interessengemeinschafts-Treffen. 

Hilf mir mal grad mit dem Soulride, ist das ein Event von Rose mit Bobby?


----------



## Pinstripe (14. April 2011)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Danke danke . Kennt eigentlich jemand eine gute FH, die in einem freeridefreundlichen Gebiet liegt? Aachen hat mir heute eigentlich sehr zugesagt, aber die Hügel, die Hügel... Da kann ich auch gleich hier bleiben.



Also die HFU Furtwangen sollte dann ja ideal für dich sein. Weiß zwar nicht, ob die toll ist, aber liegt halt mitten im Schwarzwald. Und Todtnau ist auch nicht so weit weg... Oder halt in die Schweiz.

Da ich hier eh gerade schreibe:
Kann mir einer was zu der Tourentauglichkeit des Beef Cake SL sagen. Und am besten auch zu der des Uncle Jimbo. Gibts ja beide mit na Talas drin. Ich will nicht schnell irgendwo hoch, aber doch aus eigener Muskelkraft und es dann bergab krachen lassen. Wie sensibel sind denn die Hinterbauten? Habe gelesen, dass der des Uncle Jimbo zum Wippen neigt.

Edit: Was mir gerade noch einfällt: Wenns auch ne Uni sein darf, dann schau mal in Clausthal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris2305 (14. April 2011)

Nimm die Uni Hannover, dann hast du den Deister vor der Tür. Aber den kennt hier wohl keiner!!


----------



## -MIK- (14. April 2011)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Nimm die Uni Hannover, dann hast du den Deister vor der Tür. Aber den kennt hier wohl keiner!!



Wat? Na kla: Radsport aufm Deister, allerdings ist der eher was für Tourenfahrer oder nicht? Müs Lee sucht da ja den etwas anderen Flow...


----------



## morph027 (14. April 2011)

Nene,.... www.deisterfreun.de dürfte uns schon mehr liegen


----------



## chris2305 (14. April 2011)

So isses.

Und ich sollte doch keine Werbung machen, aber wenn hier Liteville (iiiiii) schon Fahrtechnik Seminare gibt kann es so schlecht ja nicht sein. Auswahl gibt es wohl genug

Gelle Lars??


----------



## -MIK- (14. April 2011)

As kla, Local ausfindig machen und n Date aushandeln...


----------



## trigger666 (14. April 2011)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Danke, vielleicht schaffen wir das ja mal dieses Jahr, würde mich freuen, dann machen wir daraus ein Rose-Interessengemeinschafts-Treffen.
> 
> Hilf mir mal grad mit dem Soulride, ist das ein Event von Rose mit Bobby?



Der Harz mit seinen Touren und vier Bikeparks war ja mein Vorschlag für das 2011er Rose Treffen. 

Der Soulride ist das Event mit Bobby und Andreas(Konstrukteur).


----------



## -MIK- (14. April 2011)

Das stimmt und ich hab dafür gestimmt.... 

Ah, also doch richtig in Erinnering... Muss man sich da anmelden?


----------



## trigger666 (14. April 2011)

Anmeldung ist erforderlich.

Das ganze WE kostet 295 inkl. Übernachtung und Halbpension. Desweiteren kann man sich ein Bike für das WE zum testen aussuchen.

Ich habe das DH2 gewählt.  Freue mich drauf.

Das Ding könnte mein Zweitrad fürs Grobe werden.


----------



## -MIK- (14. April 2011)

Cool... vielleicht kommen wir doch mal vorbei. Wollten die Saison eh in Willingen starten, da könnte man das ja mit einem Käffchen verbinden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trigger666 (14. April 2011)

Das Seminar geht vom 13.05. - 15.05.

Allerdings weiß ich noch nicht, wie der genaue Ablauf ist, bzw. wann wir wo sind.


----------



## herkulars (14. April 2011)

> Nene,.... www.deisterfreun.de dürfte uns schon mehr liegen


Der Link ist leider nicht aktuell. Da ist der aktuelle.



chris2305 schrieb:


> So isses.
> 
> Und ich sollte doch keine Werbung machen, aber wenn hier Liteville (iiiiii) schon Fahrtechnik Seminare gibt kann es so schlecht ja nicht sein. Auswahl gibt es wohl genug
> 
> Gelle Lars??



So isses!!  
Wenn Ihr mal im Raum Hannover seid vergesst die Bikes nicht!

@trigger666: Wir müssen da mal was für den Harz verabreden. Ich kenne die Gegend um Altenau und Torfhaus ein wenig (Märchenweg, Magdeburger), allerdings auch dort nicht sonderlich viel. Du kannst doch bestimmt noch ein paar Leckerbissen hervorzaubern.


----------



## Pinstripe (15. April 2011)

Pinstripe schrieb:


> Kann mir einer was zu der Tourentauglichkeit des Beef Cake SL sagen. Und am besten auch zu der des Uncle Jimbo. Gibts ja beide mit na Talas drin. Ich will nicht schnell irgendwo hoch, aber doch aus eigener Muskelkraft und es dann bergab krachen lassen. Wie sensibel sind denn die Hinterbauten? Habe gelesen, dass der des Uncle Jimbo zum Wippen neigt.



Da noch keiner auf meine Frage geantwortet hat, nun noch einmal:
Bei dem Beef Cake SL und Uncle Jimbo, die ich im Auge habe, handelt es sich um das Beef Cake SL 6 und das Jimbo 4 (evt. auch 6).
Wäre für Einschätzungen sehr dankbar.

Grüße


----------



## TheWho88 (15. April 2011)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Danke danke . Kennt eigentlich jemand eine gute FH, die in einem freeridefreundlichen Gebiet liegt? Aachen hat mir heute eigentlich sehr zugesagt, aber die Hügel, die Hügel... Da kann ich auch gleich hier bleiben.



da können wir gerne gemeinsam suche - hab das gleiche problem. 

war jetzt 4 jahre in münchen und möchte jetzt wieder in richtung heimat bzw. geißkopf. 

da wäre regensburg klasse (such nen logistik master - gibts nicht überall)

meine tipps für dich in bayern:

kempten, passau, regensburg, rosenheim (entsteht ein neuer "park" - siehe aktuelle freeride)

passau und regensburg ist gut insachen distanz zu mir nach hause, in dieser region hättest du wahrscheinlich am meisten spaß, da auch u.a der geißkopf um die ecke ist und du für epic freeriding nen local kennen würdest ;-)

was willst du studieren?


----------



## chris2305 (15. April 2011)

Pinstripe schrieb:


> Da noch keiner auf meine Frage geantwortet hat, nun noch einmal:
> Bei dem Beef Cake SL und Uncle Jimbo, die ich im Auge habe, handelt es sich um das Beef Cake SL 6 und das Jimbo 4 (evt. auch 6).
> Wäre für Einschätzungen sehr dankbar.
> 
> Grüße



Jimbo ist locker tourentauglich, eine gewisse Kondition vorausgesetzt. BC kann ihc nix zu sagen, dürfte nicht ganz so tourentauglich sein.


----------



## [email protected] (15. April 2011)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Danke danke . Kennt eigentlich jemand eine gute FH, die in einem freeridefreundlichen Gebiet liegt? Aachen hat mir heute eigentlich sehr zugesagt, aber die Hügel, die Hügel... Da kann ich auch gleich hier bleiben.



Dann probiers mal in Claustal Zellerfeld  Da hast du um die Ecke die Parks ind Schulenberg, Hahnenklee und Braunlage zudem auch noch den Harz an sich wo trigger bestimmt auch noch den ein oder anderen Weg kennt. Und auch der Deister ist nicht aus der Welt.

Nur ob die da so ein Sozi/Sprachenkram unterrichten wage ich ja zu bezweifeln  Ist eine technische FH ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (15. April 2011)

Ich hasse Sozi-/Sprachenkram, weshalb es Maschinenbau werden soll . Danke für die Vorschläge, ich schaue mir alles mal genauer an.


----------



## Pinstripe (15. April 2011)

Mit Maschinenbau fährst du an der Uni Clausthal auf alle Fälle gut.


----------



## morph027 (15. April 2011)

In Freiberg bist du mit dem Erzgebirge und etwas weiter dem Elbsandsteingebirge auch gut bedient. Zumindest Trail-technisch. Parks dann halt im Harz.


----------



## Deleted138492 (15. April 2011)

Es soll keine Uni werden, da dort zu theoretisch vorgegangen wird. Genau das stört mich extrem am aktuellen, hiesigen Schulsystem: nur trockene Theorie, aber null Bezug zur Realität. Deshalb werde ich mein Studium an einer FH absolvieren.


----------



## morph027 (15. April 2011)

Wem erzählst du das? Hab meine Uni nach 2 Semestern geknickt und in Frieden an der FH zu Ende studiert  So...jetzt haben wir den Thread ganz schön entführt. btt? ^^


----------



## herkulars (15. April 2011)

Im Herstellerbereich gibt's jetzt ein Rose-Forum.


----------



## Deleted138492 (15. April 2011)

Na, das wird aber auch mal Zeit!


----------



## papan (15. April 2011)

Sers,

was denkt ihr welches Bike, BC SL 6 oder YT Noton, der eierlegenden Wollmilchsau am nähesten kommt?

Des Bike sollte tourentauglich sein und trotztdem genug Reserven haben.

Danke

MfG


----------



## clk2106 (15. April 2011)

um mal wieder ein bike hier ins forum zu bringen... 
neben dem jimbo nun mein 2tes rose:


----------



## ka1saa (15. April 2011)

clk2106 schrieb:


> um mal wieder ein bike hier ins forum zu bringen...
> neben dem jimbo nun mein 2tes rose:


yeah, hübsch! daumen hoch !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pinstripe (15. April 2011)

Hab mal ne Frage zum Jimbo:
Wie sieht das denn nun mit anderen Dämpfern aus. Hab gelesen, dass es da Probleme mit den Einbaumaßen gibt. Kann da jemand was konkretes sagen? Und fährt hier irgendwer nen Coil Dämpfer im Jimbo und kann berichten?


----------



## herkulars (15. April 2011)

Coil passt generell nicht ins Jimbo, weil an der Wippe zu wenig Platz ist. Hier hatten neulich Müs Lee und noch jemand Lösungsvorschläge gepostet, die sind aber wohl noch nicht erprobt.
Ich selbst habe einen DHX Air verbaut (Bilder im Album). Rocco Air müsste auch passen, weil das Piggy ähnlich sitzt wie beim DHX Air. Dämpfer mit dem Piggy auf der anderen Seite wie beim Evolver oder Vivid Air passen nicht.
Einbaumass für den Dämpfer ist in jedem Fall 216x63,5.


----------



## TI200 (16. April 2011)

Ich bin meinem Rutsch-Problem mal mit Waage und Stift zu Leibe gerückt. Es gibt schon einen ordentlichen Unterschied bei der Gewichtsverteilung bei den beiden Vorbauten, allerdings gibt es den auch, wenn ich die Gabel von 95mm auf 140mm rausdrehe. Also muss das Problem doch hauptsächlich bei den Reifen liegen.
Ich hab mir eine sandige Kurve gesucht und geguckt wann es rutscht. Hinten hab ich 2,2 Bar gelassen und vorne ist es nun bei ca. 1,5 Bar. Nun beginnen beide immerhin gleichzeitig zu rutschen. Alternativ könnte ich mir auch noch einen Reifen mit weniger Grip für Hinten kaufen, aber ich glaub ich lass es erstmal so.
Nebenbei hatte ich auch noch das Problem, dass sich der Dämpfer immer an der hinteren Schraube löste. Bei der Wartung kamen da neue DU-Lager und Hülsen rein und die Hülsen saßen so fest, dass die sich nicht drehen konnten  und dann immer die ganze Verschraubung gelöst haben. Mir wäre fast bei einer Abfahrt die komplette Schraube herausgerutscht  , trotz Sicherungslack.
Nun hab ich den Dämpfer im Schraubstock eingespannt und erstmal das Lager gängig gemacht. Bis jetzt wurd nichtsmehr locker


----------



## funbiker9 (16. April 2011)

TI200 schrieb:


> Ich bin meinem Rutsch-Problem mal mit Waage und Stift zu Leibe gerückt. Es gibt schon einen ordentlichen Unterschied bei der Gewichtsverteilung bei den beiden Vorbauten, allerdings gibt es den auch, wenn ich die Gabel von 95mm auf 140mm rausdrehe. Also muss das Problem doch hauptsächlich bei den Reifen liegen.
> Ich hab mir eine sandige Kurve gesucht und geguckt wann es rutscht. Hinten hab ich 2,2 Bar gelassen und vorne ist es nun bei ca. 1,5 Bar. Nun beginnen beide immerhin gleichzeitig zu rutschen. Alternativ könnte ich mir auch noch einen Reifen mit weniger Grip für Hinten kaufen, aber ich glaub ich lass es erstmal so.
> Nebenbei hatte ich auch noch das Problem, dass sich der Dämpfer immer an der hinteren Schraube löste. Bei der Wartung kamen da neue DU-Lager und Hülsen rein und die Hülsen saßen so fest, dass die sich nicht drehen konnten  und dann immer die ganze Verschraubung gelöst haben. Mir wäre fast bei einer Abfahrt die komplette Schraube herausgerutscht  , trotz Sicherungslack.
> Nun hab ich den Dämpfer im Schraubstock eingespannt und erstmal das Lager gängig gemacht. Bis jetzt wurd nichtsmehr locker



Jetzt mal ehrlich....an was soll es denn sonst liegen, dass die Reifen keinen Grip haben, als an den Reifen?
Mit weniger Luft im Reifen hast du natürlich mehr Traktion, was dir deine Felge aber ziemlich übel nehmen wird ( bei 1,5 Bar )


----------



## TI200 (16. April 2011)

Naja, der Schwerpunkt wandert nun sehr weit nach hinten in Richtung Hinterachse, viel ist da nicht mehr mit 50:50 Verteilung  
Grip haben die RubberQueens sehr wohl, weit mehr als der Nobby, nur beginnen die andersherum zu rutschen. Die haben auch ein sehr großes Volumen und die Aufstandfläche sieht bei beiden Reifen nun ungefähr gleich groß aus (halt eben der Bereich der etwas eingedrückt ist). Durchschläge konnte ich bis jetzt keine feststellen,  bin bei sowas eigentlich immer sehr empfindlich.


----------



## steve99 (16. April 2011)

mal kurz zwischen gefragt...

gibt es eigentlich news seitens ROSE zum thema zugführung am schwingenlager und dem damit verbundenen abrutschen des schaltzugs in die mechanik des shimano umwerfers?

hat das leid eigentlich noch jemand anderes zu beklagen?


----------



## Pinstripe (17. April 2011)

herkulars schrieb:


> Coil passt generell nicht ins Jimbo, weil an der Wippe zu wenig Platz ist. Hier hatten neulich Müs Lee und noch jemand Lösungsvorschläge gepostet, die sind aber wohl noch nicht erprobt.
> Ich selbst habe einen DHX Air verbaut (Bilder im Album). Rocco Air müsste auch passen, weil das Piggy ähnlich sitzt wie beim DHX Air. Dämpfer mit dem Piggy auf der anderen Seite wie beim Evolver oder Vivid Air passen nicht.
> Einbaumass für den Dämpfer ist in jedem Fall 216x63,5.



Das mit dem DHX Air klingt interessant. Welches Tune hast du? Wie sieht das denn bei Rose aus, kann man da direkt den DHX Air bestellen? Im Konfigurator kann man den ja leider nicht auswählen, aber er wird ja auch im BeefCake SL verbaut. Machen die das auf Nachfrage? Hat da jemand schon Erfahrungen gemacht?
Thx


----------



## ka1saa (17. April 2011)

clk2106 schrieb:


> um mal wieder ein bike hier ins forum zu bringen...
> neben dem jimbo nun mein 2tes rose:


...nette hörnchen, by the way ...


----------



## FOX89 (17. April 2011)

Hi,
Ich war am Wochenende mal bei Rose und hab mich da umgeguckt. Ich war vorher auf der Homepage von denen und hab mir mal die bikes angegschaut. Jetzt hab ich mich für ein Uncle Jimbo 4 entschieden. Ich weiß aber nicht ob es gut ist und was es so kann. Könnte ich damit auch zum bikepark winterberg fahren ohne das ich das bike in 2 teilen wieder mit nach hause nehmen muss? Hat schon jemand erfahrung damit?
Oder vielleicht einen tipp für ein anderes bike von rose?

Danke schonmal im vorraus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (17. April 2011)

Letztes Jahr auf dem Treffen ist mehr als einer mit dem Jimbo die DH in Willingen runtergefahren (wenn auch mit einigen Abstrichen) sowie sämtliche Strecken in Winterberg. Gehalten hat alles wunderbar .


----------



## trigger666 (17. April 2011)

Das Jimbo ist aus meiner Sicht voll Park tauglich. Auf dem Downhill in Willingen hatte ich zwar Schwierigkeiten, das lag aber an mir und nicht am Bike.

Anschließend war ich in Braunlage und Hahnenklee. Dort gab es keine Probleme. Ich wurde halt doof angeschaut, mit meinen "nur" 160mm Federweg. Der Rest war ausnahmslos mit 200mm unterwegs.

Wenn Du viel in den Park willst, nimm den Rahmen ne Nummer kleiner. Wird wendiger und spritziger.


----------



## trigger666 (17. April 2011)

@herkulars: Bist ebenfalls jederzeit willkommen. Der Harz hat enormes Potenzial. Er schön km im Harz abspulen und anschließend noch ne Runde grillen.


----------



## TheWho88 (18. April 2011)

seh mit nem vernünftigen enduro (jimbo) auch keine probleme. 

nkumpel von mir fährt auch den downhill am geißkopf mit seinem torque es

mal noch ne frage:

hab meine schaltung inzwischen so eingestellt das alle gänge a) funktionieren unb b) soft reingehen

jetzt klackert jedoch was unter starker belastung (z.b. wheelie) - was kann das sein? macht das was?

evtl. weil ich etwas aus dem fw komme und die kette am umwerfer schleift?

danke


----------



## herkulars (18. April 2011)

Pinstripe schrieb:


> Das mit dem DHX Air klingt interessant. Welches Tune hast du? Wie sieht das denn bei Rose aus, kann man da direkt den DHX Air bestellen? Im Konfigurator kann man den ja leider nicht auswählen, aber er wird ja auch im BeefCake SL verbaut. Machen die das auf Nachfrage? Hat da jemand schon Erfahrungen gemacht?
> Thx



Soweit ich weiß wird der DHX Air immer mit dem selben Shimstack ausgeliefert. Das Tune erledigst Du ja (zumindest teilweise) über die 2. Luftkammer. Deswegen habe ich mir das Ding ja eingebaut, weil ich beim RP23 nicht an der Kennlinie spielen konnte.
Zumindest letztes Jahr konntest Du den DHX Air nicht zum Jimbo ordern, weil Rose nur die für's BC benötigten anbietet und die sind länger.


----------



## TheWho88 (18. April 2011)

TheWho88 schrieb:


> seh mit nem vernünftigen enduro (jimbo) auch keine probleme.
> 
> nkumpel von mir fährt auch den downhill am geißkopf mit seinem torque es
> 
> ...



Update:

Hab grad rausgefunden das die kette bei zu weitem eintauchen des Dämpfers irgendwo schleift.


Könnt ihr mir da helfen?

Das Thema mit den bremsen hab ich schon abgeschrieben. Da muss irgendwo bei der montage/Reparatur Öl ran gekommen sein. Neue beläge brauch ich leider

Und mal so aus Interesse, wieviel fw gibt die totem coil bei euch i.d.r so her? Wiege fahrfertig 80 Kilo und nutze auf meinem ruppigen,jedoch weitgehend sprunglosen hometrail bis Max 140mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (18. April 2011)

Bei mir hats beim Wheelie auch immer geschliffen. Dann berührte die Kette den oberen, nach innen stehenden "Knubbel" des Umwerfers. Ist ja nicht schlimm, kaputt geht davon nichts und man gewöhnt sich dran.

"Sprunglos"... naja, erst mit Sprüngen kann man die Totem richtig aus der Reserve locken. Mein Lieblingstrail ist auch ruppig, trotzdem kann ich meiner Van, wie bei dir, nicht mehr als 140-150mm entlocken.


----------



## herkulars (18. April 2011)

@TheWho: Wie lange hast Du das Teil jetzt und wieviel bist Du damit gefahren? Ne neue Gabel braucht schonmal gerne so 200km, bevor sie "ordentlich" arbeitet. Fahr das Ding erstmal so, in einem halben Jahr kannst Du immer noch sehen, ob Du eine andere Feder einbauen willst.


----------



## Deleted138492 (18. April 2011)

Vor oder während dem Einfahren ist nur das Ansprechverhalten aufgrund der Buchsen etwas schlecht. Der volle Federweg steht bei groben Schlägen normalerweise zur Verfügung, es sei denn, die Buchsen wären wirklich stramm.


----------



## FOX89 (18. April 2011)

ok danke für die Antworten


----------



## -MIK- (18. April 2011)

Und trotzdem gebe ich Herkulars recht:



herkulars schrieb:


> Fahr das Ding erstmal so, in einem halben Jahr kannst Du immer noch sehen, ob Du eine andere Feder einbauen willst.


----------



## herkulars (19. April 2011)

Darauf wollte ich hinaus. 

Es ist schönes Wetter, also macht Euch keinen Kopf um die Technik sondern geht biken!


----------



## clk2106 (19. April 2011)

TheWho88 schrieb:


> Und mal so aus Interesse, wieviel fw gibt die totem coil bei euch i.d.r so her? Wiege fahrfertig 80 Kilo und nutze auf meinem ruppigen,jedoch weitgehend sprunglosen hometrail bis Max 140mm



hatte auch die totem coil im einsatz... anfangs dacht ich nur, omg, was soll das? 13-14cm federweg, das kann nicht sein... die totem braucht aber anscheinend extra lange einfahrzeit... hatte damals auch ca 80kg...

habs dann nach einnigen ausfahrten endlich geschafft, dass sie mal durchschlägt... war ein double, den ich viel zu weit gesprungen bin und ins flat kam... da war ich aber froh um die etwas stärkere endprogression 

wie auch immer, ab da ging die gabel einmalig, war dann auch beim normalen fahren auf dem nahezu vollen federweg...

trotzdem, im vgl. zur boxxer kommt sie mir progressiver vor, die boxxer hau ich eig zu ziemlich jeden downhill zumindest einmal auf anschlag durch...


----------



## TheWho88 (19. April 2011)

okay - danke!

noch ne frage: 

ich hab letztes jahr mal meine alte k24 entlüftet, jedoch mit überschaubarem erfolg. daher wollte ich die sache jetzt eher in der werkstatt machen lassen (falls es mal soweit ist) - was kostet denn sowas ca.?

ein bekannter von mir könnte mein kit gut gebrauchen und ich überlege ob ich es ihm verkaufe und in zukunft entlüften lasse. hab damals 30 bezahlt und könnte es für 25 verkaufen


----------



## Deleted138492 (19. April 2011)

Mach es anhand dieser Methode, die ist idiotensicher: http://www.frosthelm.de/maschinenraum/formula_oro_bianco/


----------



## -MIK- (20. April 2011)

Öhm, ganz ehrlich, die Methode finde ich unpraktisch. Ich würde doch meine Bremszange nicht zum Entlüften ausbauen... 

Hab in der Werkstatt ne gute Anleitung, die poste ich gleich mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheWho88 (20. April 2011)

gute anleitungen hab ich auch, aber ich bin an sich nicht vom entlüften begeistert.

war bei mir ein riesen act und hatte so das gefühl das ich dabei mehr kaputt machen kann


----------



## morph027 (20. April 2011)

Ich bau die aber auch ab, lässt sich eventuelles suppen besser aufwischen und die Scheibe ist in Sicherheit


----------



## -MIK- (20. April 2011)

Ja kla, das Laufrad nehme ich auch raus, baue auch wie gesagt alte Beläge ein aber abgebaut habe ich die noch nie...


----------



## Deleted138492 (20. April 2011)

Man muss sich ja nicht stur dran halten. Gewisse künstlerische Freiheit darf sich jeder erlauben.


----------



## jonalisa (20. April 2011)

An alle Beef Cake SL Fahrer.

Welche Einbaulänge hat bei euch der Dämpfer?

216 oder 222mm?

Beim Jimbo sinds 216 und beim "normalen" Beef Cake 222.

Vielleicht weiß ja sonst wer die Antwort??!!


----------



## OJMad (20. April 2011)

jonalisa schrieb:


> An alle Beef Cake SL Fahrer.
> 
> Welche Einbaulänge hat bei euch der Dämpfer?
> 
> ...




Sollten 222 sein.
Per Lineal und Augenmaß im eingebauten Zustand sinds 221


----------



## Toolpusher69 (20. April 2011)

jonalisa schrieb:


> An alle Beef Cake SL Fahrer.
> 
> Welche Einbaulänge hat bei euch der Dämpfer?
> 
> ...



Es sind definitiv 222mm, war gestern noch im Rosetempel und habe mir das BC genau angeschaut bzw. konfiguriert. Gruß T69


----------



## Bueck (20. April 2011)

Bastelwastel...

Bashguard Alu 117gr. Selfmade


----------



## -MIK- (20. April 2011)

Klasse @Bueck!  Deine KeFü finde ich immer noch super interessant...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (20. April 2011)

Mahlzeit ihr alten Rosianer....

...die Saison hat ja zum Glück endlich wieder angefangen. Und wenn einer Lust von Euch hat nach Wildbad zu kommen, aber alleine Angst davor hat *grins*...kann er gerne mit uns mal dort hin.

Lustvideo ( mehr o. weniger ):






Gruß 

funbiker


----------



## Deleted138492 (20. April 2011)

Sä... Sssssääää? Hä? Kenn ick nüt. Kann man das essen?  Hier wird ganzjährig gefahren.

Das Video macht Laune . Ich kann das Treffen kaum abwarten!

btw: Bei Videos braucht man das


----------



## funbiker9 (20. April 2011)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Sä... Sssssääää? Hä? Kenn ick nüt. Kann man das essen?  Hier wird ganzjährig gefahren.
> 
> Das Video macht Laune . Ich kann das Treffen kaum abwarten!
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted138492 (20. April 2011)

Ich bin vor allem auf die Umbauten in Winterberg gespannt. Der Slopestyle wurde ja ganz schön kastriert .


----------



## funbiker9 (20. April 2011)

Durch den Slopestyle fährt man ja eh nur, um zu den richtigen Strecken zu kommen . 
( Ich hab nur ne große Klappe, weil ich mit Slopestyle absolut gar nichts am Hut habe   )


----------



## Deleted138492 (20. April 2011)

Tricksen kann ich ja auch nicht, aber ich springe und droppe gerne . Deshalb ist es sehr schade, dass man die vier oder fünf Drops am Anfang des Parcours abgerissen hat. Die waren toll, um sich an die Höhe ranzutasten. Ich möchte doch nicht ungeübt den einzigen hohen Drop (5m) oder das Roadgap springen, sofern ich dazu die Eier habe. Die Box ist nun auch kleiner, und die war letztes Jahr schon leicht mit dem Jimbo zu meistern. Dann kommt mir die mit dem Hanzz doch bestimmt wie eine Bordsteinkante vor...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (20. April 2011)

Das mit den abgerissenen Drops hab ich auch gelesen. Echt schade, dass die weg sind. Egal 5 kleinere gibt es ja trotzdem noch ( mehr fallen mir spontan nicht ein ). Roadgap ist nichts für mich...von großen Drops, halte ich mich fern. Geht sonst nur in die Hose...


----------



## Deleted138492 (20. April 2011)

Jo, der Roadgap flößt mir auch Respekt ein, aber ich hätte doch Lust, den mal zu versuchen. Eine ausgekugelte Schulter hatte ich ja schon, da fällt eine zweite nicht mehr ins Gewicht ^^.


----------



## funbiker9 (20. April 2011)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Jo, der Roadgap flößt mir auch Respekt ein, aber ich hätte doch Lust, den mal zu versuchen. Eine ausgekugelte Schulter hatte ich ja schon, da fällt eine zweite nicht mehr ins Gewicht ^^.



 Scherzkeks


----------



## Deleted138492 (20. April 2011)

Ach, die ist ja zum Glück schnell wieder drin, sollte mal was passieren .


----------



## -MIK- (21. April 2011)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Mahlzeit ihr alten Rosianer....
> 
> ...die Saison hat ja zum Glück endlich wieder angefangen. Und wenn einer Lust von Euch hat nach Wildbad zu kommen, aber alleine Angst davor hat *grins*...kann er gerne mit uns mal dort hin.



Geht kla.  am 13.05. kommt das Blech aus meiner Hand, denke Ende des Sommers, wenn ich ein paar Winterberg- und Willingentage hinter mir hab, bin ich am Start.


----------



## funbiker9 (21. April 2011)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Geht kla.  am 13.05. kommt das Blech aus meiner Hand, denke Ende des Sommers, wenn ich ein paar Winterberg- und Willingentage hinter mir hab, bin ich am Start.



Sehr gut ....


----------



## NicoGldn (24. April 2011)

Hat noch jemand die genaue Ausstattungsliste vom 2010er Jimbo 4 irgendwo? Wäre cool wenn sie jmd posten könnte ich find sie nirgends.


----------



## WRC206 (26. April 2011)

So, war heute bei Rose und hab mir das Beef Cake FR 2 bestellt. Nur die Gabel habe ich gegen die Domain RC getauscht. Jetzt heißt es bis Mitte Juni warten und dann kanns richtig los gehen


----------



## TheWho88 (27. April 2011)

dann "viel Spaß" beim warten :-(

hat von euch wer nen evoc freeride trail?

weiß nämlich nicht welche größe ich brauch. hab ca. 50cm hüfte - schulter und bin 183 groß. weiß aber nicht ob da xl auch schon geht oder man da noch zum m/l greifen soll, da der wert ja ziemlich an der grenze ist


----------



## funbiker9 (27. April 2011)

TheWho88 schrieb:


> dann "viel Spaß" beim warten :-(
> 
> hat von euch wer nen evoc freeride trail?
> 
> weiß nämlich nicht welche größe ich brauch. hab ca. 50cm hüfte - schulter und bin 183 groß. weiß aber nicht ob da xl auch schon geht oder man da noch zum m/l greifen soll, da der wert ja ziemlich an der grenze ist



Ja ich habe den. Ich bin 1,82m groß...und bei mir ist es auf jeden Fall M/L. XL wäre für mich viel zu groß. Ist auch soviel ich weiß, erst für Leute über 1,90m.

S - Rückenlänge 38-43 cm (entspricht ca. Körpergröße 155-170 cm)
M/L - Rückenlänge 44-50 cm (entspricht ca. Körpergröße 170-192 cm)
XL - Rückenlänge 51-56 cm (entspricht ca. Körpergröße 192-202 cm)

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheWho88 (27. April 2011)

hmm,

ich hab ne rückenlänge von 50 und evoc sagt das man den rucksack im zweifelsfall größer kaufen sollte.

glaub ich probiers dann mal mit xl


----------



## funbiker9 (27. April 2011)

TheWho88 schrieb:


> hmm,
> 
> ich hab ne rückenlänge von 50 und evoc sagt das man den rucksack im zweifelsfall größer kaufen sollte.
> 
> glaub ich probiers dann mal mit xl



Bist du dir auch sicher, dass du richtig gemessen hast? Der Rücken fängt nicht im Nackenbereich an. Da vermißt man sich schnell...

Mir kommt mein M/L schon recht groß vor.


guckst du....so wird er getragen.  ( wie alle Rückenprotektoren )

http://www.veloplus.ch/images/shop/artikelimg_popup/125013_10_C.jpg

Gruß


----------



## TheWho88 (27. April 2011)

Hmm... bauchmabel - Schulter hab ich 45... von daher würde 50cm protektor passen und 50 ist eigentlich m/l sowie xl

Naja, schau mir mal den xl an. Hab ich für 99 gesehen. Ist mal nen versuch wert. Denke ich


----------



## stevenscrosser (27. April 2011)

Meiner kommt die Tage - sofern wir von der 20ltr. Version reden. Bin 1,81 und habe auch den M/L genommen.


----------



## -MIK- (27. April 2011)

Hatten wir hier letztens die Entlüftungsdiskussion und das Demontieren der Bremse? Ich nehme alles zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil, die The One sifft ganz gehörig beim Entlüften. Geht zwar auch im Eingebauten aber es empfiehlt sich "Entlüftungsbeläge" zu verwenden. 

Haben dann heute noch schnell die BB30 Lager getauscht. Total easy mit den Werkzeugen, lediglich das Einpressen muss etwas genauer beobachtet werden. Die Lager ziehen sich leider schräg rein. Daher erst mit dem Hammer gerade ansetzen und dann Plöpp, drin sin se...


----------



## chris2305 (28. April 2011)

stevenscrosser schrieb:


> Meiner kommt die Tage - sofern wir von der 20ltr. Version reden. Bin 1,81 und habe auch den M/L genommen.



Auf alle Fälle M/L nehmen. Der XL ist bei mir mit 191cm schon an der Grenze und nervt manchmal am FF.


----------



## -MIK- (28. April 2011)

OJMad schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand verraten was für eine Klemme ich fürs BC benötige?
> 34,9mm?





-MIK- schrieb:


> Gilt das eigentlich auch für das Jimbo?





Müs Lee schrieb:


> Ja.





-MIK- schrieb:


> Thx



Hmm, anscheinend nicht, hab ne 34,9er Klemme hier und die passt nicht. Auf der alten Roseklemme steht eine 36. Wenn ich den Messschieber zur Hand nehme, dann sind auch die Durchmesser unterschiedlich: Roseklemme = breiter. Könnte erklären warum das Ding nix kann aber eine Satteklemme müsste doch flutsch drauf sein oder nicht?

Kann mir hier kurz wer ne Auskunft geben, der die Klemme getauscht hat?


----------



## funbiker9 (28. April 2011)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Hmm, anscheinend nicht, hab ne 34,9er Klemme hier und die passt nicht. Auf der alten Roseklemme steht eine 36. Wenn ich den Messschieber zur Hand nehme, dann sind auch die Durchmesser unterschiedlich: Roseklemme = breiter. Könnte erklären warum das Ding nix kann aber eine Satteklemme müsste doch flutsch drauf sein oder nicht?
> 
> Kann mir hier kurz wer ne Auskunft geben, der die Klemme getauscht hat?



Eine Sattelklemme ( wenn sie denn paßt ) ist innerhalb von 10 Sekunden getauscht.

Die vom Jimbo hält nur richtig, wenn man sie tatsächlich mit 10Nm anzieht...


----------



## Deleted138492 (28. April 2011)

Hm, seltsam. Ich hatte den Aussendurchmesser des Sitzrohres mit dem Messschieber gemessen und der war ziemlich genau 34.9mm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (28. April 2011)

*grmpf*

Dann muss ich jetzt noch mal was messen gehen. Wie gesagt, die Hope will nicht ohne Gewalt drauf. Hab sogar grad bei Rose angerufen, selbst die haben es nirgendwo verzeichnet. Der nette Herr vom Tele hat jetzt per Email die Technik gefragt, ich erhalte Info.


----------



## -MIK- (28. April 2011)

Antwort von Rose kam prompt: 34,9er Durchmesser...


----------



## Deleted138492 (28. April 2011)

Was sagt denn dein Messschieber zum Sitzrohr und zum Innenmaß der neuen Klemme?


----------



## -MIK- (28. April 2011)

Mangels Zeit habe ich gerade nur mal eben den Außendurchmesser vom Sitzrohr genommen:





Für mich ist das ganz klar ein 36,4er Außendurchmesser.


----------



## Deleted138492 (28. April 2011)

Sehr komisch. Dann brauchts wohl eine größere Klemme. Oder kratz einfach den Lack ab, dann hat sich das .


----------



## -MIK- (28. April 2011)

LOL, ja ne is kla.... ^^ Muss mal gleich meinen Schlosser kommen lassen, vielleicht bin ich nur mal wieder zu blöd den Messschieber zu bedienen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (28. April 2011)

Laut meines Wissens, zeigt dein Meßschieber hier ~ 36,3mm an.

( abzüglich Fotointernetablesefehler )...also 36,4 paßt schon


----------



## stevenscrosser (29. April 2011)

Ich seh auf dem Foto 36,2 *klugscheiß* - Echt komisch


----------



## [email protected] (29. April 2011)

Wieso passt doch zu der Aussage von Rose... macht 34,9 bei den Elox Rahmen und bei den lackierten passt es dann nicht mehr ganz  Macht 0,75mm Lack. Das kommt bei Pulver gut hin.


----------



## -MIK- (29. April 2011)

Wähä?  Ich prügel doch jetzt nicht die Pulverbeschichtung runter...


----------



## Deleted138492 (29. April 2011)

Nicht prügeln, schmirgeln!


----------



## -MIK- (29. April 2011)

Ne, nix für ungut, das passt doch nicht. Ne Sattelklemme ist ein Standardding was so passen muss....


----------



## [email protected] (29. April 2011)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Wähä?  Ich prügel doch jetzt nicht die Pulverbeschichtung runter...



 Das wollte ich so damit auch nicht sagen. Meinte nur das die Aussage von Rose und das was du gemessen hast schon zusammen passen.

Es gibt doch 36,4er Klemmen dann nimm doch so eine und gut... Das sollte doch hinkommen.

Hier wird ihnen bei etwas pummeligem Sattelrohr geholfen 
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/MTB/Sattelstuetzen-Klemmen/Sattelklemme/Hope-Sattelklemme-schwarz-2009::8278.html

alternativ müßte es auch noch Salsa welche in der Größe geben....


----------



## herkulars (29. April 2011)

Falls es noch interessiert: Die Hope an meinem Jimbo hat auch 36,4.


----------



## herkulars (2. Mai 2011)

Äktschn:


----------



## chris2305 (2. Mai 2011)

Nett, aber für den Sprung lohnt das Kamera rausholen kaum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (2. Mai 2011)

Och komm, hier nicht so anfangen... find's gut.


----------



## herkulars (2. Mai 2011)

Ich glaube eher, es geht um die Location. Weiter oben geht nämlich einiges mehr. Wir wollten eigentlich auch bei den Anliegern knipsen, aber da waren schon ein paar Jungs mit professioneller Ausrüstung zum Knipsen und schwerem Gerät. Die sind auch gut abgegangen.


----------



## chris2305 (2. Mai 2011)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Och komm, hier nicht so anfangen... find's gut.



War doch nen Spaß und ich sehe Lars hat verstanden um was es mir ging.

Schön das alle immer zum knipsen und posen da sind , Hauptsache die Pflege der Trails kommt nicht zu kurz. Aber das gehört hier nicht hin.

@Lars: Bis bald im Wald


----------



## -MIK- (2. Mai 2011)

Dann ist gut...


----------



## TI200 (2. Mai 2011)

Heute gabs nochmal nochmal frische Antriebsteile fürs Rad, damit Sonntag alles fit ist 
Ist noch jemand am Sonntag in der Haard?


----------



## Raesfeld (4. Mai 2011)

Jeah!!! Hab mir endlich den Wunsch nach einer Variostütze erfüllt 
Zudem hab ich ein neues Gleitlager im Dämpfer, jetzt ist Stille im Hinterbau


----------



## Deleted138492 (4. Mai 2011)

Viel Spaß damit, du wirst nicht mehr ohne wollen .


----------



## -MIK- (4. Mai 2011)

Welche ist das und welches Modell, schon das "neue" 2011er?


----------



## Raesfeld (4. Mai 2011)

@ mik

? keine Ahnung obs das 2011er ist 

ist auf jeden fall die i950. 40cm lang, und 125mm Verstellbereich.
Deckt also für mich alles ab, außer Bikepark, aber da nehm ich sowieso ne separate Stütze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (5. Mai 2011)

As kla, will meine auch endlich... wobei... nutzen kann ich sie ab Freitag nächster woche eh nich mehr...


----------



## hempblend (6. Mai 2011)

wegen der Probleme mit Kettenführungen beim Jimbo hab ich mich lange geziert eine Kettenführung zu verbauen. Zumal ich auch auf das große Kettenblatt nicht verzichten wollte. Hab jetzt selber was gebastelt, was meinen ansprüchen mehr als gerecht wird:







Im prinzip wie die Bionicon, nur viel günstiger. Die Kette bleibt auch bei extrem ruppigen Situationen da wo sie sein soll. Der Antrieb ist wesentlich ruhiger geworden. Beim normalen pedalieren hört und spürt man das Teil überhaupt nicht. Und das beste, es lässt sich noch 3-fach fahren 

Da ich von den Sachen nur größere Mengen ordern konnte, hab ich auch noch einiges über. Bei Interesse grad per PN melden


----------



## -MIK- (6. Mai 2011)

Wäre ja vielleicht für die Allgemeinheit interessant, was kost das Teil denn?


----------



## hempblend (6. Mai 2011)

ein paar hab ich noch über. Schon fertig gebaut. Nur noch 4 Kabelbinder - fertig. Denke mal 8EUR inclusive Versand als Kostendeckung wäre fair. 

Anfragen bitte nur per PN !

Wer zuerst kommt mahlt zuerst


----------



## funbiker9 (6. Mai 2011)

Meine vordere Dämpferaufnahme quietscht, das macht mich wahnsinnig. Hab sie schon abgeschraubt und geschmiert, dann war kurz Ruhe und jetzt gehts wieder los.

Mit dem Jimbo erlebt man doch einiges  --->


----------



## TI200 (6. Mai 2011)

Hat jemand schonmal die Sixpack Racing Nail SattelstÃ¼tze ausprobiert? Ich muss meine wohl mal tauschen und da ich schon eine SixPack-Klemme hab, wÃ¼rde ich auch gerne die StÃ¼tze von denen nehmen. 
Die Klemme klemmt eigentlich sehr gut, nur leider lÃ¶st sich die Schraube von selbst, da muss wohl etwas Schraubensicherung drauf. Bei der Montage sitzt die Klemme auch schon recht stramm auf dem Rahmen, aber was soll man bei 7â¬ sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (6. Mai 2011)

@ funbiker: Kannst du rausfinden, was genau das Quietschen verursacht? Die Buchsen, die Reducer, der Bolzen? Hat die Chose Spiel?


----------



## funbiker9 (6. Mai 2011)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> @ funbiker: Kannst du rausfinden, was genau das Quietschen verursacht? Die Buchsen, die Reducer, der Bolzen? Hat die Chose Spiel?



Ne nicht wirklich, hab schon alles nachgezogen, geschmiert usw. Ist ein relativ hochfrequentes quietschen. Wenn ich den Dämpfer 'blockiere ' ( Plattform zuschalte ), ist es weg.

Ich zerlege die Kiste demnächst, und verkaufe sie in Einzelteilen. Das Rad geht mir langsam aber sicher auf den Sack. Ich hab eh zuviel Räder .


----------



## -MIK- (6. Mai 2011)

Das sind Bremsschlauch und Schaltzug die am Ausgang im Unterrohr über die Verstärkung der Dämpferschwinge aufliegen und dann am Rahmenausgang quietschen.  Deshalb: nie wieder innen verlegte Züge.


----------



## Deleted138492 (6. Mai 2011)

Aber wenn es doch verschwindet, nachdem er die Dämpferaufnahme geschmiert hat, sind es wohl kaum die Leitungen.

btw: Meinst du das Oberrohr?


----------



## -MIK- (6. Mai 2011)

Ja, meine das Oberrohr und bei mir macht es das gleiche Geräusch, mit aktivem ProPedal Geräusch weg. Klemme ich die Rose Schlauchschützer dazwischen, ist Ruhe. Dumm nur, dass die nach 10,34 x Einfedern wieder weg gerutscht sind.


----------



## Deleted138492 (6. Mai 2011)

Deshalb habe ich dort immer Tape angebracht, das leider nach ein paar Ausfahrten abgescheuert war und erneuert werden musste, denn der Leitungsausgang war ohne diese Maßnahme ein Leitungsfresser.


----------



## -MIK- (6. Mai 2011)

Das nicht (zumindest nicht bei mir) aber ich hab da auch schon alles mögliche unternommen. Habe versucht, die Leitungen mit einem Kabelbinder hoch zu halten, sah nicht nur ******* aus, war auch blöd....


----------



## funbiker9 (7. Mai 2011)

@ MIK & Müs

Danke für die Antworten. Innen verlegte Züge werde ich mir wohl auch nie wieder antun. Sieht gut aus...aber völlig unpraktisch.

Im Moment, wird mein Jimbo eh zweckentfremdet. Fahre es nur um die Waden zu trainieren, also Straße und Waldwege


----------



## [email protected] (8. Mai 2011)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Innen verlegte Züge werde ich mir wohl auch nie wieder antun. Sieht gut aus...aber völlig unpraktisch.



Das kann ich zu 100% unterschreiben , das Jimbo ist auch mein erstes und letztes Bike mit innenverlegten Zügen. Wobei es bei den Rose Bikes ja sogar noch sehr sauber gelöst ist.


----------



## clk2106 (9. Mai 2011)

Kommt wohl auch immer drauf an, wies gemacht wurde.
Hab bei 3 von 5 Rädern nun innenverlegte Züge.
Am Lapierre hab ich die Bremsleitung selbst reinverlegt und seither keine Nachteile feststellen können. Das Einziehen war zwar nicht ganz einfach, aber mit etwas Geduld doch geschafft...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (10. Mai 2011)

@MIK

...es ist unglaublich. Es sind tatsächlich die Leitungen im o. am Steuerrohr, welche dieses hochfrequente gesumme verursachen. Um genau zu sein, ist es die hintere Bremsleitung.

Gruß


----------



## -MIK- (10. Mai 2011)

Hart oder? Wenn Du da ne ständige Lösung findest hätte ich Interesse.... ^^


----------



## Deleted138492 (10. Mai 2011)

Trotzdem seltsam, dass es verschwand, nachdem er die Dämpferaufnahme schmierte .


----------



## -MIK- (11. Mai 2011)

Zufall würde ich sagen...


----------



## funbiker9 (11. Mai 2011)

Ne kein Zufall und auch nicht seltsam, sondern ganz simpel. Durch das ausbauen vom Dämpfer ist die Bremsleitung einfach ein Stück rein oder raus gerutscht...dann hört das gequietsche schlagartig auf. Als ich dann wieder gefahren bin, ist die Bremsleitung an ihre ursprüngliche quietsch Ausgangsposition gerutscht...und dann hat es wieder angefangen. Ich hab das währende der fahrt ein paar mal getestet. Steck ich die Bremsleitung ein Stück weiter rein oder ziehe sie ein Stück weiter raus, ist das häßliche Geräusch sofort weg...bis sie eben wieder von sich aus zurück rutscht in ihre Quietschposition.

Hätte nicht gedacht, das so etwas so ein Geräusch erzeugt  ---> 

Gruß


----------



## Deleted138492 (11. Mai 2011)

Jetzt, wo du es erwähnst, fällt mir ein, dass ich genau das gleiche Phänomen an meinem Rahmen beobachten konnte . Panzertape drüber, welches ungefähr jede 20. Ausfahrt erneuert werden muss, und Ruhe ist.


----------



## funbiker9 (11. Mai 2011)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Jetzt, wo du es erwähnst, fällt mir ein, dass ich genau das gleiche Phänomen an meinem Rahmen beobachten konnte . Panzertape drüber, welches ungefähr jede 20. Ausfahrt erneuert werden muss, und Ruhe ist.



...das ist unser MüsLee


----------



## -MIK- (11. Mai 2011)

LOL


----------



## Deleted138492 (11. Mai 2011)

Jo klar . Das Provisorium hält nun mal am längsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hempblend (13. Mai 2011)

moinmoin,

weiß jemand genaueres, wie er den Vivid da reinbekommen hat? Ist das ohne großen Aufwand möglich? Möchte mir nicht einen bestellen und dann merken das er doch nicht passt.


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (13. Mai 2011)

das sieht mir nach einem Beef Cake aus und nicht nach einem Uncle Jimbo


----------



## hempblend (13. Mai 2011)

nene, das is schon n jimbo. zumindest laut fahrer. an der Wippe kann man es auch erkennen glaub ich. Die vom BC is anders


----------



## funbiker9 (13. Mai 2011)

Ist ein jimbo...


----------



## Deleted138492 (13. Mai 2011)

Das ist ein Jimbo und das Thema hatten wir schon mal. Der Besitzer hatte das Verbindungsstück vom Piggyback zum Dämpferkörper gut 4-5mm angefeilt, sodass es nicht am Bolzen anschlagen konnte.


----------



## TheWho88 (13. Mai 2011)

hallo jungs und mädels,

darf ich euch noch einmal kurz was fragen ;-)?

Ich hab nach wie vor Probleme mit meiner Formula The One

Situation:
Hab die Scheiben mit isopropanol 99,5 eingerieben, neue Beläge drauf und das Ganze auf ca. 700hm eingebremst. 

 Die neuen Beläge fahren sich vorne relativ gut ein und die Bremswirkung ist inzwischen in Ordnung (nicht perfekt, kann aber noch werden)

  Jetzt zu hinten:

- extremes quietschen
  - blockieren des Reifen nur unzuverlässig möglich - mal muss man stärker am Hebel ziehen, mal weniger stark. 
  - bremst rucklig

Das kann doch nicht sein oder?

  Außerdem wird die bremse höllisch heiß und das schon nach bergab Passagen von 500 Metern, sodass man sich schon 5 cm davor dran wärmen kann. Dass die Scheibe heiß wird war mir klar, aber so schnell?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (13. Mai 2011)

TheWho88 schrieb:


> - extremes quietschen
> - blockieren des Reifen nur unzuverlässig möglich - mal muss man stärker am Hebel ziehen, mal weniger stark.
> - bremst rucklig
> 
> Das kann doch nicht sein oder?



Aber sicher doch. Schließlich ist es eine Formula  .



TheWho88 schrieb:


> Dass die Scheibe heiß wird war mir klar, aber so schnell?



Wie bremst du? Mehr mit der VR-Bremse oder eher mit dem HR?


----------



## TheWho88 (13. Mai 2011)

brems eigentlich 75% mit hinten

aber kann ja nicht sein oder?


----------



## Deleted138492 (13. Mai 2011)

TheWho88 schrieb:


> brems eigentlich 75% mit hinten



Möööööp! Hoecker, Sie sind draußen!


----------



## hempblend (14. Mai 2011)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Der Besitzer hatte das Verbindungsstück vom Piggyback zum Dämpferkörper gut 4-5mm angefeilt, sodass es nicht am Bolzen anschlagen konnte.



ok, dank dir Müsli! (wie immer zur stelle )

ich denk das werd ich auch machen. Verspreche mir einen etwas agileren Hinterbau davon. Der RP23 ist etwas steif manchmal. 

Was meint ihr? Lohnt sich der Umbau? Oder doch lieber nen DHX air


----------



## -MIK- (14. Mai 2011)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Aber sicher doch. Schließlich ist es eine Formula  .



 *Nackenklatsch* 

Entlüfte die Bremse mal. Was Du da von zu heiß werden sprichst kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, vor allem wenn Du schreibst, dass Du zu 75% hinten bremst. Ist nun mal keine 203er Scheibe und eigentlich ist das Bremsverhältnis umgekehrt.

Ich habe meiner Formula vorletztes WE neue Beläge, neues DOT und entlüftete Leitungen spendiert. Das Ding beißt wie am ersten Tag. ;O)


----------



## TheWho88 (14. Mai 2011)

der druckpunkt ist ja da - verzögert nicht und es passt alles wunderbar, bloß wenn ich bremse quietscht die sache höllisch und es klingt wie wenn die scheibe alle 5 cm einen batzen dreck dran hätte. hab da immer so ein metallisches klacken beim bremsen. vor allem beim sachte abbremsen.

das ist ganz komisch. mit dem rest kann ich leben.

um das fehlerbild einzuschränken:

- neue beläge drauf
- scheibe mit isopropanol gereinigt
- alle schrauben gecheckt
- felge läuft ohne spiel wunderbar 
- achse wurde gefettet

das interessante daran: das problem hatte ich mit den alten belägen auch


----------



## Deleted138492 (14. Mai 2011)

Dann bleibt eigentlich nur noch die Scheibe als Fehlerquelle übrig. Teste einfach mal eine andere.


----------



## -MIK- (15. Mai 2011)

Hast Du auch mal geprüft, ob die Schrauben der Scheibe fest sind? Kupferpaste auf die Trägerplatte soll auch Abhilfe schaffen (habe ich noch nie getestet). Was mir noch einfallen würde, an den neuen Belägen die Kanten anschrägen.


----------



## TheWho88 (15. Mai 2011)

hab das problem mal rose geschildert - hab das problem nämlich schon seit auslieferung


----------



## -MIK- (15. Mai 2011)

Hmm, LR könnte ich mir noch vorstellen. Wenn das was 1mm Spiel hat, dann reicht das ja aus, um die Scheibe zum quietschen zu bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheWho88 (15. Mai 2011)

glaub ich aber auch nicht - hab die achse raus, fett ran, sauber eingebaut und die nabe angezogen. vorher hatte das lr minimal spiel. jetzt gar nicht mehr und es hat sich nichts verändert :-(

evtl muss ich mich echt mal um ne scheibe umsehen. aber da brauch ich ja wieder die sch** teuren formula ersatzteile  bzw. den adapter, da ich mir wenn dann ne 203er ranmachen würde


----------



## -MIK- (15. Mai 2011)

Moment Who, Du musst das anders sehen, so ein LR hat ja nicht nur die Achse als Fixpunkt, wenn da ein paar Speichen zu locker sind, evtl. nur im messbaren Bereich, dann reicht das aus, um Vibrationen in das LR zu produzieren, die wieder für Dein Quietschen verantwortlich sein können...


----------



## TheWho88 (15. Mai 2011)

hmm - also allgemein gecheckt hab ich die speichen schon, jedoch ohne jegliche messgeräte oder so... nur händisch


----------



## -MIK- (15. Mai 2011)

Sei mir nicht böse aber ich glaube Du würdest es nicht erkennen, wenn da was nicht in Ordnung is. Ich genau so wenig, deshalb ist das eines der wenigen Dinge die ich lieber dem Fachmann übergebe. Haste keinen guten Shop in der Nähe, der mal eben das LR zentriert und gucken kann?

Kost i.d.R. 15 Euro und naja, so ein eingespeicheter LRS setzt sich auch schon mal.


----------



## trigger666 (16. Mai 2011)

Die ersten Impressionen vom Soulride Wochenende.

Man, war dat geil!









Demnächst mehr Info´s und Bilder.


----------



## [email protected] (16. Mai 2011)

Am Ende warst leider zu fix weg sonst hätte ich nochmal "Hallo" gesagt....

Auf dem Trail seit ihr ja gleich zur Seite geflohen 

War diesmal mit meinem Quake wieder in Willingen.


----------



## -MIK- (16. Mai 2011)

Muah neidisch bin....


----------



## TheWho88 (17. Mai 2011)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Sei mir nicht böse aber ich glaube Du würdest es nicht erkennen, wenn da was nicht in Ordnung is. Ich genau so wenig, deshalb ist das eines der wenigen Dinge die ich lieber dem Fachmann übergebe. Haste keinen guten Shop in der Nähe, der mal eben das LR zentriert und gucken kann?
> 
> Kost i.d.R. 15 Euro und naja, so ein eingespeicheter LRS setzt sich auch schon mal.




rose hat mir nun das angebot gemacht das bike abzuholen und die sache mal zu checken. 

wär wahrscheinlich die beste lösung, jedoch bin ich immer etwas skeptisch mit dem bike verschicken :-/

auf der anderen seite wird die bremse danach funktionieren... und ich hab das bike trotzdem am 24. wieder (hoffe ich)


----------



## -MIK- (17. Mai 2011)

Lass Dir auf jeden Fall erklären, was es genau war, dürfte für viele interessant sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheWho88 (17. Mai 2011)

ja klar, bin aber noch am überlegen ob ich das machen soll, da ich die verschickerei nicht mag und eigentlich fahren will ;-)


----------



## -MIK- (17. Mai 2011)

Ouh Boy, you make me crazy.  Haste denn mal gefragt, was es sein kann? Vielleicht kannst Du ja ein paar Dinge vorprüfen.


----------



## TheWho88 (17. Mai 2011)

kann es an dem liegen? 

Es könnte doch sein, dass der Bremssattel oder die Beläge zu niedrig hängen oder die Scheibe zu groß bzw. der Adapter zu klein ist.   
  Was meint ihr? Das würde zumindest das unruhige bremsen und nicht optimale bremsperformance erklären


----------



## -MIK- (17. Mai 2011)

Nö





Auf der Scheibe liegen 5/6 auf und  1/6 rattert über die Streben --> Egal


----------



## TI200 (17. Mai 2011)

War bei mir auch, hab ich mit Unterlegscheiben gelöst bekommen


----------



## TheWho88 (17. Mai 2011)

hast du dadurch auch das problem gelöst?

ruckliges bremsen? metallisches knacken?

danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (17. Mai 2011)

So sieht praktisch jede Scheibenbremse aus. Das muss so, denn es fördert die Belagreinigung und verhindert, dass oben am Belag ein Grat stehen bleibt.


----------



## TI200 (17. Mai 2011)

> ruckliges bremsen? metallisches knacken?


Ups, hätt ich mal besser gelesen, dann hätt ich mitbekommen, dass du dich nicht eigentlich daran störst, dass die Beläge über die Streben laufen, sondern über das Bremsverhalten. 
Bei mir liefen die vorher recht weit über die Streben und das merkte man schon (wies sich anfühlte kann ich aber nicht mehr beschreiben), nun laufen die nur noch marginal darüber und es ist besser geworden. Ruckeliges Bremsen hab ich im Moment auch mit zu Kämpfen (gerade bei niedrigen Geschwindigkeiten), ich tippe vllt. auch auf die Beläge, dass die Reibpaarung nicht so gut passt oder die Beläge nach einer sehr langen Abfahrt mit angezogener Bremse eventuell verglast sind.
Muss ich mir bei Gelegenheit mal angucken.



> So sieht praktisch jede Scheibenbremse aus. Das muss so, denn es  fördert die Belagreinigung und verhindert, dass oben am Belag ein Grat  stehen bleibt.


Cool wusst ich gar nicht das da sogar ein Sinn hinter steckt, wieder was gelernt.


----------



## steve99 (17. Mai 2011)

@TheWho88

also wenn du das bike abholen lässt, kannste damit rechnen, dass du die nächsten 3 wochen kein bike fährst. ich machs gerade mit...bin in der 4 wochen


----------



## TheWho88 (17. Mai 2011)

ich schicke das bike jetzt eh nicht zu rose ein (ist denke ich auch im interesse von rose, da dies zeit, mühen und kosten verursacht)

hab heute mal wieder meine alten, verglasten, oder wie auch immer - beläge ans bike und siehe da - das rucken ist weg, die bremswirkung dafür wieder schlechter.

da frage ich mich, warum hab ich nur mit den neuen belägen probleme? die neuen sind organisch, die alten gesintert. eingebremst wurden die neuen und zudem touren mit gesamt 700 hm abfahrt hinter mich gebracht. 

kann es sein dass die neuen probleme einfach nen fehler hatten und sozusagen montagsbeläge waren? wenn ja, würd ich einfach mal sehr vorsichtig bei rose anfragen ob sie mir neue schicken könnten, da ich dieses paar auch von ihnen bekommen habe und seitdem die sache eigentlich laufen sollte


----------



## ka1saa (18. Mai 2011)

im vergleich zu sinterbelägen rubbeln organische... so vom gefühl her. das ist zumindest meine erfahrung. da wird der montag wohl nichts für können. wenn du grad ein paar  übrig hast, kauf dir sinter-beläge und schau, ob deine probleme gelöst sind. hab grad auch organische drinne, bzw. halborganische, die bremsen schon auch wie hölle und quietschen weniger (wobei die sinterteile bei mir auch nur nass gequietscht haben), aber das gefühl geht mir einfach nicht rein bzw. mir fehlt der richtige draht zu denen. nächstes mal wieder sinter.


----------



## -MIK- (18. Mai 2011)

Organische fahre ich seit meiner Code nicht mehr. Das Experiment habe ich einmal gemacht. Bremsleistung wie hulle aber genauso der Verschleiß. Die haben bei mir halb so lang gehalten wie die gesinterten. Die Bremsen haben imho mit den Sinterbelägen so viel Bremsleistung, dass die für uns logga reicht. Selbst auf der DH Büchse fahre ich die Sinterbeläge.

Ich habe derzeit die Möglichkeit EBC Beläge günstig zu bekommen, die werde ich die Tage mal ordern und testen. Eigentlich bin ich ja der Meinung, immer die Original-Beläge zu verwenden, allerdings lockt der halbe Preis schon stark.


----------



## -MIK- (18. Mai 2011)

P.S.: Poste das Problem doch mal im Herstellerforum, laut Thomas wird das von Rose selber betreut.


----------



## TheWho88 (19. Mai 2011)

TheWho88 schrieb:


> ich schicke das bike jetzt eh nicht zu rose ein (ist denke ich auch im interesse von rose, da dies zeit, mühen und kosten verursacht)
> 
> hab heute mal wieder meine alten, verglasten, oder wie auch immer - beläge ans bike und siehe da - das rucken ist weg, die bremswirkung dafür wieder schlechter.
> 
> ...



So, nach einer tour ist das ruckeln auch mit den alten belägen wieder da. vorne ist die bremsleistung zwar klasse,.aber sogar da ruckelt und knarzt es beim anbremsen

Evtl mal keine originalbeläge? Evtl haben die beläge spiel im bremssattel. Dem geräusch nach könnte ich mir das vorstellen. Kleine Toleranzen?

Vollbremsungen sind nicht eingeschränkt


----------



## trigger666 (19. Mai 2011)

Ich tippe auf Fertigungstoleranzen bei den Komponenten der Bremse. Schick Dein Bike an Rose und lass die Bremse komplett tauschen.

Gott sei Dank habe ich mit meiner einfachen AVID Elixir 3 diese Probleme nicht.


----------



## -MIK- (19. Mai 2011)

Schick das Bike ein! Du hast das Problem jetzt mit zwei Satz Belägen, sogar mit einem Satz, der zuvor fehlerfrei funktioniert hat. IMHO kann es ja an den Belägen und der Bremszange nicht mehr liegen. 

Steckachse fest genug?
Nach wie vor die Frage ob die Einspeichung in Ordnung ist?
Bremsscheibenaufnahme an der Nabe ausgeschlagen?
Bremszange + Adapter korrekt angezogen?

Demotier doch einfach mal die gesamte Bremse inkl. Scheibe, mach alles sauber und bau es wieder zusammen.

Wenn das Problem nicht weg ist: SCHICK ES EIN.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (19. Mai 2011)

trigger666 schrieb:


> Gott sei Dank habe ich mit meiner einfachen AVID Elixir 3 diese Probleme nicht.



Ich hatte das Problem an einem Rose Werks ES 700 und einer Shimano Saint 4 Kolbenbremse. Von der ist Müs Lee total begeistert. Heute bin ich der Meinung, dass die Bremse an dem Bike total überdimensioniert war, Thema Verwindung und Steiffigkeit. IMHO haben auch da die LR ihren Beitrag zu getan.

Habe das Problem nicht gelöst weil dann das Jimbo kam.

Was ich sagen will, andere Bremse, andere Probleme.


----------



## TheWho88 (19. Mai 2011)

Mhm. Ja einschicken wär am sinnvollsten. Fahr aber am  25. Nach kleinwalsertal. Bis dahin bekomm ich das bike nie. Am besten war natuelich wenn rose ne neu bremse schicken würde und ich die alte dann einschicke, abe4 denke das werden die nicht machen bzw wollen sich vorher selbst ein Bild davon machen


----------



## -MIK- (19. Mai 2011)

1. frag nach
2. bin ich nicht davon überzeugt, dass es Dein Problem lösen wird
3. 





TheWho88 schrieb:


> Fahr aber am  25. Nach kleinwalsertal. Bis dahin bekomm ich das bike nie.


 Nope


----------



## trigger666 (20. Mai 2011)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Ich hatte das Problem an einem Rose Werks ES 700 und einer Shimano Saint 4 Kolbenbremse. Von der ist Müs Lee total begeistert. Heute bin ich der Meinung, dass die Bremse an dem Bike total überdimensioniert war, Thema Verwindung und Steiffigkeit. IMHO haben auch da die LR ihren Beitrag zu getan.
> 
> Habe das Problem nicht gelöst weil dann das Jimbo kam.
> 
> Was ich sagen will, andere Bremse, andere Probleme.



Hier widerspreche ich. Die einfacher konstruierten und gebauten Bremsen, Schaltungen usw. sind nicht so anfällig wie die "High End" Linien der einzelnen Hersteller. Am Soulride WE konnte ich an diversen Rose Bikes verschiedene Schaltungen, Bremsen usw., von verschiedenen Herstellern testen. Je teurer das einzelne Produkt war, umso größer seine Anfälligkeit, Disfunktion und der damit verbundene Aufwand, um das Produkt richtig einzustellen.


----------



## [email protected] (20. Mai 2011)

trigger666 schrieb:


> Je teurer das einzelne Produkt war, umso größer seine Anfälligkeit, Disfunktion und der damit verbundene Aufwand, um das Produkt richtig einzustellen.



Mal ehrlich, wie trifft das denn auf eine The ONE zu? Einfacher kann man eine Bremse kaum noch bauen und wenn sie dann auch noch so viel Power hat, um so besser... wir wollen doch nicht wirklich diskutieren, ob jemand die Bremsleistung der One oder Saint gegen die einer Elixier 3 tauschen will oder?


----------



## Deleted138492 (20. Mai 2011)

Trigger666 hat schon recht. Viele teure Produkte werden gewichtsoptimiert, wo es nur geht. Zwar sind der Aufbau und die Funktion immer noch gleich simpel, aber die verwendeten Materialien, ihre Dimensionen und deren Verarbeitung sind auch ausschlaggebend. Wo das "Gewichtstuning" von Formula hinführt, kann man ja wunderbar an den 10er und 11er Scheiben erkennen: Die Teile bestehen fast nur noch aus Loch und sind dementsprechend labil, klingel- und quietschanfällig.


----------



## clk2106 (20. Mai 2011)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Die Teile bestehen fast nur noch aus Loch und sind dementsprechend labil, klingel- und quietschanfällig.





brems doch mal weniger, dann hörst auch nix 

also zu dem thema nur so viel:
bei bodenkontakt is jede scheibe verbogen, egal ob ne magura, shimano, avid oder ne formula...
und meine damalige louise fr hatte auch sehr tolle geräusche auf lager...
meine the one is echt problemlos, seit dem tag, wo ich sie hab, kein geräusch, bremsleistung immer top und auch der druckpunkt passt voll (hinten schon mit neuer scheibe, war ein stein im weg am gardasee).
meine formula rx am downhiller detto (da hab ich halt hinten und vorne schon nen 8er in der scheibe)
die formula r1 am cc bike beisst wie ne eins, hab ich nicht erwartet, dafür tut sie das wie eine profitennisspielerin... mit viel geschrei... da werd ich mich noch drum kümmern müssen... wenngleich man dazusagen muss, dass sub100km noch nicht die wirkliche endbeschaffenheit gegeben sein wird


----------



## Deleted138492 (20. Mai 2011)

Um das Thema Bodenkontakt ging es mir nicht mal, da es eh klar ist, wer im Kampf Stein <> Scheibe als Sieger hervorgehen wird. Der Vorteil der Formulascheiben dagegen ist, dass sie sich sehr leicht wieder zurückbiegen lassen .

Bei Formula scheint es wirklich Glückssache zu sein, ob das Teil tut, was tun es soll *und* dabei sogar still ist.


----------



## clk2106 (20. Mai 2011)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Bei Formula scheint es wirklich Glückssache zu sein, ob das Teil tut, was tun es soll *und* dabei sogar still ist.



wo kommen die dinger nochmal her?? aus dem land mit dem I?? 
hat da nicht grad die merkel was zu dem thema südländer gesagt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (20. Mai 2011)

LOL, ja, hat sie und besser kann man sich nicht unbeliebt machen. 

Ein Freund hat das Quietschproblem am HR mit seiner Avid Elexir CR. Wir haben mittlerweile sogar eine solid Scheibe verbaut, sprich nix mit Loch oder Leichtbau. Problem bleibt bestehen.

Ich bleibe bei der Meinung, dass wenn an der Bremse alles korrekt angezogen ist, es sich um andere Faktoren handeln muss.


----------



## herkulars (20. Mai 2011)

CRC dreht mal wieder kräftig an der Preisschraube. Für mich zwar jetzt n bißchen ärgerlich, aber egal: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=54763

Zuschlagen!!! Es lohnt sich!


----------



## Deleted138492 (20. Mai 2011)

WTF? Nun mit Carbonspider?


----------



## herkulars (20. Mai 2011)

Jepp! Guck mal in mein Album.


----------



## Deleted138492 (20. Mai 2011)

Schicke Sache . Und für den Preis wirklich gut.


----------



## stevenscrosser (22. Mai 2011)

Weiß jemand von euch, ob das 2009er Jimbo auch 67° Lenkwinkel hatte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ka1saa (23. Mai 2011)

stevenscrosser schrieb:


> Weiß jemand von euch, ob das 2009er Jimbo auch 67° Lenkwinkel hatte?


jap.


----------



## stevenscrosser (23. Mai 2011)

kay, danke


----------



## TI200 (23. Mai 2011)

Hi!

Weiß jemand was der 09er Chief für einen Sattelstüzendurchmesser hat? Kann gerade nicht nachmessen, würde aber mir gerne eine neue Stütze bestellen

Gruß


----------



## trigger666 (24. Mai 2011)

Hi, hat von Euch noch einer Spezifikationen vom 09 Jimbo 2?


----------



## hempblend (25. Mai 2011)

Falls jemand beim Jimbo auf einen RP23 upgraden will, hab ich hier einen neuen von 2011, abgestimmt auf den Onkel, abzugeben. Über den Preis kann man reden:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/381640/cat/all

Gruß


----------



## Deleted138492 (25. Mai 2011)

Was sehe ich da? Umstieg auf Coildämpfer? Funzt das beim 11er problemlos?

Nebenbei: Wer wird beim Rosetreffen ebenfalls schon Donnerstags aufkreuzen?


----------



## Eksduro (25. Mai 2011)

bin gegen donnerstag mittag da...dann wibe, spät nachmittag/abend rüba nach willingen, pension beziehen....

denke man sieht sich schon in wibe oda?


----------



## herkulars (26. Mai 2011)

Ähhhmm... Hab ich da jetzt was verpeilt oder Ihr? Ich dachte das Treffen wäre am 14./15. und der 14. ist der Donnerstag.


----------



## Eksduro (26. Mai 2011)

seh ich ganz ähnlich....dachte auch das schon alle bzw die meisten donnerstags da sind...

aber wie wärs wenn wir weitere planungen in dem rose treffen thread besprechen....?!

dafür gibbet ihn ja und da gukkn wahrscheinlich alle teilnehmer ma rein...


----------



## Deleted138492 (26. Mai 2011)

Öhm, ich meinte natürlich Mittwoch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ka1saa (27. Mai 2011)

was fahrt ihr denn so für griffe an euren rosen? hab mir grad mal die syntace moto drangeschraubt, nachdem mir nach der letzten 800hm-abfahrt mächtig die griffel gekrampft haben . machen bisher nen guten eindruck, aber ne lange tour gabs noch nicht mit denen... sonntag dann.

und noch ne frage: der waldboden hat die kappe vom dämpferventil (rp23) gefressen, wo krieg ich denn sowas her? hab mal provisorisch ne kappe vonnem reifen draufgemacht, aber auf dauer hätt ich wieder gern was mit dichtung (contra dreck und siff und wasser und...).

ansonsten hab ich letztes we mal die innovative knie-ellenbogen-gesichts-ganzkörperbremse ausprobiert (the one, zieh dich warm an ), verzögert gut (2m bremsweg ) und dank vorausschauendem protektionismus war nach dem lockere schrauben anziehen bei fahrer und rad auch wieder alles in butter . wie allerdings das pfund waldboden _in_ meine handschuhe gekommen ist, frag ich mich schon ...


----------



## trigger666 (27. Mai 2011)

Ich fahre die Ergon GA1 an meinen Onkel. Funktionieren auch bei Näße hervorragend.

Allerdings sind die Griffe sehr dick. Das gefällt nicht jedem.


----------



## -MIK- (27. Mai 2011)

Lizzard Skins Peaty in weiß


----------



## jdmEP (29. Mai 2011)

Ich habe mir gestern das Uncle Jimbo 2 angeguckt, ich war echt begeistert. Hab am Montag einen Beratungstermin. Was könnt ihr mir zu dem Bike sagen?


----------



## funbiker9 (29. Mai 2011)

jdmEP schrieb:


> Ich habe mir gestern das Uncle Jimbo 2 angeguckt, ich war echt begeistert. Hab am Montag einen Beratungstermin. Was könnt ihr mir zu dem Bike sagen?



Sehr handlich und verspielt. Hinterbau neigt allerdings zum wippen...und überleg dir gut ob du innen verlegte Züge wirklich willst.


----------



## jdmEP (29. Mai 2011)

Sind die innen verlegten Züge so ein Nachteil?


----------



## funbiker9 (29. Mai 2011)

jdmEP schrieb:


> Sind die innen verlegten Züge so ein Nachteil?



Meiner Meinung nach schon. Kann sehr Zeitraubend sein....wenn man mal was tauschen muß:







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## jdmEP (29. Mai 2011)

Okay, danke für den Tip. Aber welches Rad sollte ich ansonsten kaufen?

Wollte eigentlich das YT Wicked kaufen, hatte am 14.3.11 bestellt und hatte Freitag dort angerufen, die Hotline meinte es würde sich wieder verspäten, daraufhin habe ich storniert.


----------



## kawafahrer (29. Mai 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ich weiß hier ist keine Kaufberatung aber ich hätte da vor dem Kauf eines Jimbo noch die ein oder andere Frage. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.

Ich habe vor mir ein Uncle Jimbo 2 zu kaufen und dann bei Rose ziemlich viel umbauen zu lassen.

Ich möchte zB. Formula the one Bremsen, die E2000 Laufräder, ne Reverb Sattelstütze und evtl. die Saint Kurbeln.

Jetzt weiß ich allerdings nicht ob die Saintkurbeln für meinen Einsatzbereich Ok sind. Ich möchte nämlich mit dem Bike auch den Trail rauf kommen und nicht gleich absteigen müssen. Wie gut funktioniert das Jimbo überhaupt uphill? Kan man damit eigentlich auch mal ne kleine Tour zum Trail hin fahren oder lässt man das besser?

Zu mir: ich wiege ganze 103 kg ( zumindest noch ). Funktioniert eigentlich der Dämpfer bei dem Gewicht noch vernünftig? 

Vielleicht möchte ich auch komplett auf Shimano Schaltung umbauen lassen aber das weiß ich noch nicht. 

Ich freue mich schon auf die Antworten.

Gruß Kawafahrer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (29. Mai 2011)

@jdmEP: 
Die Frage ist, wie oft baust Du an dem Bike was um. Ich gebe Funbiker recht, innen verlegte Züge würde ich zukünftig nicht unbedingt haben wollen, allerdings würde ich auch jeder Zeit wieder ein Jimbo kaufen. Das Wippen des Hinterbaus bekommt man mit dem ProPedal eigentlich ganz gut in den Griff.

@kawafahrer:
Ganz ehrlich? Für den Geld-Mehraufwand kannst Du auch gleich das 4er nehmen und komplett SRAM fahren. Würde mir persönlich besser gefallen. Die Avid Elexir CR ist zwar eine sehr gute Bremse, wenn Du die gegen die The One tauchen lässt, dürfte das dann + - null raus kommen.
Saint Kurbel 2-fach klappt natürlich, im Uphill brauchst Du ja i.d.R. das kleine Kettenblatt. 
Jimbo und uphill kein Problem.
Gewicht: kein Problem.
Schaltung: geschmackssache, ich habe die SRAM lieben gelernt.


----------



## funbiker9 (29. Mai 2011)

jdmEP schrieb:


> Okay, danke für den Tip. Aber welches Rad sollte ich ansonsten kaufen?
> 
> Wollte eigentlich das YT Wicked kaufen, hatte am 14.3.11 bestellt und hatte Freitag dort angerufen, die Hotline meinte es würde sich wieder verspäten, daraufhin habe ich storniert.



Was ich sagen wollte, das Jimbo ist ein Rad das man auf jeden Fall kaufen kann. Einen Fehler macht man damit sicher nicht.
Das Wicked bin ich erst gefahren und war begeistert von dem Teil. Ob stornieren so eine gute Idee war, wage ich doch zu bezweifeln.

Allerdings muß man auch wissen, dass das Jimbo bergab wohl etwas mehr ab kann als das wicked. Dafür ist das wicked bergauf eine Wucht.


----------



## kawafahrer (29. Mai 2011)

Hi,

wow das nenn ich mal just in time 

Ja, mit dem Jimbo 4 habe ich auch schon geliebÃ¤ugelt.

Die Frage ist nur wieviel besser ist die Fox zur Rock shox ( auch in Sachen Wartung usw. War eigentlich immer der Meinung das man die Fox Gabeln einschicken muss ).

Wenn ich beim Jimbo 4 auf Saint Kurbeln umbauen lasse, die the one Bremse drauf mache UND noch die Reverb SattelstÃ¼tze haben will dann bin ich schon 
bei 2900â¬. 
Wollte eigentlich nicht mehr als max 2600â¬ ausgeben. 

Die Saint Kurbel finde ich halt super wegen dem Bashguard und der KettenfÃ¼hrung. Bei meinem Hardtail mit XT ( Ok, Hardtail kann man nicht wirklich vergleichen ) springt mit immer die Kette hin und her wenn mal holprig bergab geht.

Aber wenn es sich wirklich lohnt auf Fox zu gehen sind 300â¬ natÃ¼rlich gut investiert.


----------



## nachtradler (29. Mai 2011)

@kawafahrer:
Fahre ein 2009 Jimbo. Umgebaut auf zweifach. Gab bis jetzt eigentlich noch keine Steigung, die meine Kollegen mit CC-Fullys hoch sind und ich nicht. Wenns nicht ging, lags an mir, nicht am Rad. Zur Not Lyrik runter (ist eine U-Turn), habe ich anfänglich gemacht. Ist aber nicht wirklich nötig. Ich fahre eine Avid Elixir R, absolut zufrieden (vorne eine 203-Scheibe). Mein Sohn fährt mit einer CR Downhillrennen. Absolut ausreichend. Druckpunkt, Bremskraft, Verschleiß ist richtig gut. SRAM/Shimano? Ist vielleicht auch Glaubensfrage. Ich fahre beides (Jimbo Sram, CC Shimano). Ersatzteile sind bei Shimano halt etwas günstiger. Aber sonst sehe ich keinen Unterschied. Spart dir vielleicht ein paar Euros. Meins entspricht sogar dem Jimbo 1. Absolut ausreichend.
Höhenverstellbare Sattelstütze ist das einzige, was wirklich Sinn macht. Habe sie lieben gelernt.
So, hoffe, ich konnte dir helfen.
Gruß
Ralph


----------



## jdmEP (29. Mai 2011)

Ich baue eigentlich selten etwas um, da ich finde das das Jimbo2 für mich super ausgestattet ist würde ich sowieso eventuell nur den Lenker oder Griffe umbauen.

Denke bei mir wirds nen Jimbo2.


----------



## ka1saa (29. Mai 2011)

schließe mich mal noch an, dass uphill kein problem fürs jimbo ist, auch touren sind kein problem, da kommts natürlich auf die definition von tour an, aber bin mit dem jimbo auch schon strecken zwischen 70 und 90km gefahren (da ist wahrscheinlich eher die reifenwahl ein ziemlich limitierender faktor ). normalerweise fahr ich damit aber eher überland zu den bergen, die dann mit zugeschalteter plattform am dämpfer hoch (meistens als einer der schnelleren) und bergab gibts dann spaß . für die kette hab ich noch ne kettenführung nachgerüstet, seitdem hatte ich nie wieder probleme mit chainsucks&co. wenn man aber eher nur auf waldwegen unterwegs ist und den fokus auch auf uphill legt, ist die geometrie nicht perfekt (logischerweise), wenn das nicht das wichtigste ist, ist das jimbo aber sicher ne gute wahl (auch wenns noch viele andere tolle räder gibt), hab sie in 2 jahren noch nicht bereut . fahr zugegebenermaßen aber auch das 8er... ich würd evtl. noch nen etwas breiteren lenker mit mehr rise empfehlen und ne vario-sattelstütze ist wirklich ne gute sache!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kawafahrer (29. Mai 2011)

Also alles in allem würde ich an dem Jimbo folgenes ändern:

Laufräder:  Sunring Charger 2 -> DT Swiss E2000

Tretlager: SRam FC X7 -> Saint  ( Gleichzeitig ändert sich natürlich 
                                               Zahnkranz auf 9fach XT
                                               Umwerfer auf SLX E Type dual Pull
                                               und Saint Schalthebel )

Schaltwerk bleibt SRam X9 ( langer Käfig )

Bremsen: Avid Elexir R -> Formula the one

Sattelstütze: Rose Kalloy -> Rock Shox Reverb mit Fernbedienung

Lenker : Kalloy Rose -> Syncros FR 710mm,9grad

Dämpfer bleibt Fox RP23 

Gabel bleibt die Lyric ( wie gut ist das Teil eigentlich gegenüber der Fox? )

So, was haltet ihr davon?

@ka1saa: Touren sind das nicht wirklich. Für ne richtige Tour nehm ich dann ich mein Hardtail. Es geht eigentlich mehr um so Sachen wie Flowtrail Stromberg usw. Das ich mit dem Jimbo meinen Spaß habe den Trail runter ist mir klar. Aber geht das Teil auch den Trail wieder hoch? Also auch durch den Wald, enge verwinkelte kurven hoch usw. 

Ist schwer zu erklären. Ich denke es wird schon gehen. Wenn das einigermaßen ruhig bleibt dann geht das. Ich kann ja die Gabel absenken und den Sattel hoch machen

Ich finde das Jimbo ist eher ein AM++ als ein reines Enduro oder sehe ich das Falsch?
Wie sieht es eigentlich mit dem Rahmen aus? Kann der auch mal nen Sturz ab oder hab ich beim kleinsten Anschlag ne Delle im Rahmen wie bei meinem Hardtail ( Canyon GrandCanyon AL )?

Gruß Kawafahrer


----------



## Deleted138492 (29. Mai 2011)

1. Es heisst Elixir.
2. AM++? Wohl eher agressive AM, Long Travel CC, Light Freerider, meinst du nicht? Es ist ein stinknormales Enduro...
3. Der Rahmen kann viel ab, mach dir da mal keine Sorgen. Lediglich der Lack ist nicht ganz so beständig.
4. Mit der richtigen Technik kommt man überall hoch, der Radtyp spielt eine eher untergeordnete Rolle.


----------



## kawafahrer (29. Mai 2011)

ok ok, hab verstanden ! 

Danke


----------



## -MIK- (29. Mai 2011)

LOL, warum kaufst Du dann nicht einfach ein Framekit und baust die Teile dran, die Du haben möchtest?


----------



## ka1saa (29. Mai 2011)

kann man ja bei rose alles prima drankloppen lassen, wie mans haben will... weiß nicht, ob das bei rose preislich besser oder schlechter ist, als selber machen, hab ich mich noch nicht mit beschäftigt, aber normalerweise kommt man ja zumindest an neue teile nur teurer dran als die fahrradbauer selbst mit ihren großabnahmemengen...


----------



## Deleted138492 (29. Mai 2011)

MIK, ein integral individueller Aufbau wird ungleich teurer, als sich die paar Komponenten dranbasteln zu lassen. Mach doch mal den Vergleich. Der Rahmen eines Jimbo kostet  1400â¬, die Talas RLC 1100â¬, und schon hat man 2500â¬ beisammen, fÃ¼r die man ein feines Uncle Jimbo 4 mit allem Drum und Dran abstauben kann. Wer ist da so blÃ¶d und legt gut und gerne das Doppelte hin? Das tun lediglich Enthusiasten mit viel Geld und MuÃe.


----------



## [email protected] (29. Mai 2011)

Diese ollen Klassen sind doch ein Oberschmarn... Weiterhin hast du vollkommen Recht, das es 0 Sinn macht das ganz Bike bei Rose umzukonfigurieren.
Das ganze funktioniert wie folgt: Das standartmäßig verbaute Teil wird mit seinem reduzierten Preis den es im Komplettrad hatte rausgerechnet und dein Wunschpart wird mit dem stinknormalen Rose Katalogpreis reingerechnet. Nix mit Rabatt oder so...

Das Umkonfigurieren macht nur Sinn wenn es 1-2Parts sind, sonst ist es IMMER günstiger das Komplettrad zu kaufen wie es ist und dann die Parts zu tauschen und die NEUEN Parts vom Komplettbike unbenutzt zu verkaufen.


----------



## kawafahrer (29. Mai 2011)

@[email protected]: Da magst du recht haben. Dann muss ich aber ein Komplettbike kaufen und zusätzlich alle anderen Parts. Dann muss ich noch alles umbauen. 

Da ich soviel Geld leider nicht habe und auch keine Lust habe, das neue Bike auseinander zu bauen, die neuen Teile zu verkaufen und dann von dem Geld die anderen Parts zu bestellen ( das dauert ja schließlich ne Zeit lang in der ich das Bike nicht fahren kann ) dachte ich wäre es ganz praktisch alles direkt umbauen zu lassen.

Das Uncle Jimbo kostet neu 1.999 

Mit allen Umbauten bin ich bei 2600

Die Reverb Sattelstütze kostet ja allein schon 270 

Es ist ja auch nicht gesagt das ich die Original Parts auch gut an den Mann bekomme.

Ich weiß ja nicht wie es euch geht aber wenn ich ein neues bike bekomme dann will ich des SOFORT fahren.


----------



## [email protected] (29. Mai 2011)

Naja ist eben die Frage was dich deine Ungedult kostet 

Mit der Reverb für 270 hast du schon ein gutes Beispiel gebracht. Gerade vor kurzem gabs die Reverb für gut 200... und so holt ein Euro schnell den anderen.


----------



## ka1saa (29. Mai 2011)

joah, bei diversen shops gibts die reverb für ~209, da ist was dran. müste man mal handeln .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (29. Mai 2011)

Also Jungs, mit viel Geduld und Mühe wird man da was Gleichwertiges zusammen gestellt bekommen. Allein bei Bikeparts-Online.de die Package-Deals können wahre Wunder bewirken. Ein paar Anzeigen in den Bikebravos, der Bikemarkt und eBay (inkl. Kleinanzeigen) besorgen den Rest.

Es kostet halt Zeit und Geduld. Was [email protected] angesprochen hat ist Fakt, da kannst Du das Komplettbike kaufen, die zu tauschenden Parts zum günstigsten Kurs einkaufen und das Ausgetauschte verticken. Da stehst Du Dich wohl am Besten.


----------



## TheWho88 (30. Mai 2011)

auf wunsch einiger hier im Forum eine kurze Statusmeldung was meine Formula The One angeht:

Beilagscheiben hinten lösten das Problem kurzzeitig 

- Bremsleistung kommt immer besser
- das metallische knacken und schlagen kommt mit der Zeit aber auch wieder

Vorne hab ich ein paar Stellen auf der Scheibe die irgendwie springen

- Scheibe wird von Rose getauscht

In diesem Zuge werde ich versuchen die VR-Scheibe mal hinten zu montieren und schauen wie sich das Problem dann darstellt.

Gestern hab ich zu meinem Erschrecken jedoch folgendes entdeckt:

Der Reifen (immer noch der original MM) läuft irgendwie nicht 100% mittig. Rechts hab ich mehr Luft zur Kettenstrebe als links. Wär ja nicht so schlimm, wenn ich nicht schon ziemlich starke Abnutzung und Lackschäden auf Höhe des Profils am Rahmen verzeichnen müsste.

a) kann das sein, dass Rose einfach nen zu fetten Reifen verbaut hat
b) kann es sein, dass mein LR gewandert ist?
c) rein optisch wirkt der Maxxis Ardent in 2,6 nicht breiter als der 2,5 MM - was denkt ihr? Die Ardent liegen nämlich schon Zuhause ;-)

Danke


----------



## -MIK- (30. Mai 2011)

Danke für's Update, drücke die Daumen, dass es mit der neuen Scheibe besser wird, bleibe aber bei meinem Tip, dass es andere Faktoren haben wird.

Zu Deinen Fragen:
a) nein
b) glaub ich nicht
c) passt, Schwalbe produziert "echte" 2,4", während Maxxis bei gleicher Angabe schmaler ist. 

Ich fahre die 2,5er Minion DHs auf der Büchse. Mein Hinterbau sieht an der Stelle wo der Reifen läuft aus, als wenn er mit Kieselsteinen gestrahlt worden wäre --> normaal, 's Bike wird ja genutzt. 

Glaub mein LR sitzt hinten auch nicht genau mittig, ein Bild wär mal interessant.


----------



## Deleted138492 (30. Mai 2011)

Nee, normal, ist das ganz sicher nicht! Der Reifen hat sich gefälligst vom Hinterbau fernzuhalten, dh es stimmt entweder etwas mit dem Reifen oder mit dem Laufrad nicht.

@ TheWho: Falls wirklich das Laufrad einen weg hat, lässt sich das ganz einfach und risikolos selbst beheben. Lockere alle Speichennippel der einen Seite um eine halbe Umdrehung und spanne die der anderen Seite jeweils um eine halbe Umdrehung, sodass die Felge wieder in Richtung Mitte wandert. Falls eine halbe Umdrehung nicht reicht, kannst du das Prozedere einfach wiederholen, bis es passt. Bei mir gab es das gleiche Problem am HR, nur nicht ganz so schlimm, und nach diesem Vorgang wars wieder gut.


----------



## TheWho88 (30. Mai 2011)

Danke... ich hoff mal das die neue scheibe was bringt. Die bremsleistung passt ja jetzt. Die  gerausche klingen jedoch nicht so ganz gesund. Denke dass ich das aber hinbekomme im rahmen des "Umbaus". Wenn nicht, stirbt die Hoffnung dass sich das ganze noch einbremst, zuletzt.

Hält euch am laufendem

Ps: hat wer nen 203er Adapter für hinten? (Wär auch noch ein Experiment wert)


----------



## -MIK- (30. Mai 2011)

Ist soweit ich weiß gar nicht freigegeben von Rose, wollte beim Kauf hinten auch eine 203er Scheibe montiert haben, da sagte man mir gibbet nicht weil wegen nicht freigegeben.

Zum LR Thema, Kabelbinder an eine Strebe, ablängen bis zur Felge und LR drehen, wenn es schief ist, wirst es dann erfahren.


----------



## Deleted138492 (30. Mai 2011)

Mir wurde gesagt, dass das Jimbo für 203er Scheiben freigegeben sei .

btw: Es geht mir darum, dass die komplette Felge nicht mittig ist, nicht um einen lokalen Seitenschlag.


----------



## -MIK- (30. Mai 2011)

Naja aber das ist ein maschinell eingespeicher LR, denke nicht, dass die Felge so unmittig sein wird.


----------



## Deleted138492 (30. Mai 2011)

War sie bei mir anfangs ja auch nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheWho88 (30. Mai 2011)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Falls wirklich das Laufrad einen weg hat, lässt sich das ganz einfach und risikolos selbst beheben. Lockere alle Speichennippel der einen Seite um eine halbe Umdrehung und spanne die der anderen Seite jeweils um eine halbe Umdrehung, sodass die Felge wieder in Richtung Mitte wandert. Falls eine halbe Umdrehung nicht reicht, kannst du das Prozedere einfach wiederholen, bis es passt. Bei mir gab es das gleiche Problem am HR, nur nicht ganz so schlimm, und nach diesem Vorgang wars wieder gut.



Nur noch mal zur Sicherheit das Problem ist, dass das LR etwas zu weit links sein könnte (Scheibenseite) - wenn das LR dreht hab ich schon noch Spiel zum Hinterbau hin, jedoch hab ich Spuren am Rahmen d.h. irgendwann muss es ja mal angeschlagen haben. Nachste Theorie könnte jedoch sein, dass sich öfter mal Steine ins Profil drücken, die dann den Rahmen streifen (klingt eigentlich realistischer, da Gummi wahrscheinlich andere Spuren macht)


zum Thema Scheibe noch mal. Ich werd bei Rose mal nachfragen. Wäre mal interessant. Zwar seh ich den Vorteil einer 203er Scheibe hinten nicht, jedoch könnte dies einen Effekt auf die teilweise etwas extremen Geräche haben.  

Bei Nichtvollbremsungen wackelt bzw. ruckelt irgendwie alles. Vollbremsungen geschehen jedoch zuverlässig und bissig


----------



## Deleted138492 (30. Mai 2011)

Wie viel Abstand ist denn jeweils links und rechts? Und mach mal ein Foto davon.


----------



## TheWho88 (30. Mai 2011)

hier mal Bilder. 

hatte auch immer mal wieder das Gefühl wie wenn das bike hin und wieder mal bissl stockt. kann aber auch sein das ich mir das einbilde. kann auch sein das ich nur so ein gefühl hab, da es momentan auch ein ganz anderes fahren ist, da ich von 1,6 auf 2,1 Bar hochgegangen bin


----------



## -MIK- (30. Mai 2011)

ÖH, jetzt wäre aber die andere Seite noch interessant...


----------



## TheWho88 (30. Mai 2011)

[url]http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/8/9/5/9/1/_/medium/SDC12040.JPG[/url] [ /img]

[img] [url]http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/8/9/5/9/1/_/large/SDC12043.JPG[/url] [ /img]

hmm, gar nicht so einfach - bisschen unglückliche bilder :(


----------



## -MIK- (30. Mai 2011)

Für mich ist da alles roger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (30. Mai 2011)

Für mich nicht. Zwar ist der Unterschied zwischen rechts und links nicht groß, aber erkennbar.

@ TheWho: Miss mal die Abstände Strebe <-> Reifen.


----------



## jdmEP (30. Mai 2011)

So komme gerade von Rose, hatte dort einen Beratungstermin.

Schlußendlich kann ich morgen mein Granite Chief 2 abholen.


----------



## ka1saa (30. Mai 2011)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Ist soweit ich weiß gar nicht freigegeben von Rose, wollte beim Kauf hinten auch eine 203er Scheibe montiert haben, da sagte man mir gibbet nicht weil wegen nicht freigegeben.


hatte da beim (jimbo-) kauf auch pro forma nachgefragt, da wurde mir nur gesagt, dass das wohl nicht sinnvoll wäre. und außerdem hat der who ja nen fleischkuchen, da würds mich schon sehr wundern, wenns da nicht ginge...

@jdmEP: coole sache, das ging ja fix! doch kein jimbo? aber ich glaub, mit dem chief kann man schon auch spaß haben . dann mal viel spaß ab morgen!

@who: ist denn wirklich die felge ungleich weit von links&rechts entfernt? hatte da mal sonen unrunden (schwalbe-) reifen... hat sich mit dem fahren aber gelegt. ansonsten denk ich auch eher, dass das anhaftender oder vom reifen mitgerissener dreck, sand, steinchen etc. waren... hast die spuren denn auch auf der anderen seite oder ists nur auf der einen?


----------



## TheWho88 (30. Mai 2011)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> @ TheWho: Miss mal die Abstände Strebe <-> Reifen.



6 und 3 mm zwischen Strebe und den inneren Stollen


----------



## Deleted138492 (30. Mai 2011)

Na dann, ran ans fröhliche Zentrieren .


----------



## TheWho88 (30. Mai 2011)

zentrieren würd ich es lieber vom fachmann lassen :-/ - hab ich da mal was gelesen das dies so um die 20 machen lassen zu ist

schwer zu sagen ob die spuren links und rechts sind. würd sagen eher links (enge stelle) die lackschäden rechts kommen denke ich eher von der kette


----------



## -MIK- (30. Mai 2011)

Hallloooooo, man macht ein unzentriertes LR doch nicht vom Messen der Stollen aus. Wenn überhaupt misst man die Abstände der Felgen zum Rahmen (Kabelbinder und rund laufen lassen.

ka1saa hat es ja geschrieben, wenn der Reifen unwuchtig ist hast Dich schon vermessen.


----------



## jdmEP (30. Mai 2011)

Danke. 

Jimbo 2 war leider nicht mehr in meiner Größe da, und ich will nicht warten. Wollte ein Bike innerhalb der nächsten Woche! Und da hab ich mich für das Granite entschieden, ist für mich eine gute Wahl.


----------



## TheWho88 (30. Mai 2011)

sorry - überlesen

kabelbindermethode liefert verblüffendes ergebnis:

kein schlag 
links 3,0 - 3,1 cm / rechts 2,9 - 3,0 cm

also würd ich sagen dass das laufrad in der mitte läuft.

dann könnte es also der ominöse Schwalbereifen sein hm?


----------



## -MIK- (30. Mai 2011)

@Müs Lee: Dafür geht das erste Bier in Willingen auf Dich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (30. Mai 2011)

Hajo, ganz vergessen, dass Schwalbereifen gerne mal eiern und krumm sind...

Du sagtest doch, dass du einen Ardent rumfliegen hast. Ich würde den mal aufziehen.

btw: Hättest du wohl gerne . Ich glaube, ich bringe einen Kasten orischinal Diekircher mit, dann könnt ihr auch mal echtes Bier kosten.


----------



## -MIK- (30. Mai 2011)

Hrhrhr, das diskutieren wir noch aus...


----------



## TheWho88 (30. Mai 2011)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Hajo, ganz vergessen, dass Schwalbereifen gerne mal eiern und krumm sind...
> 
> Du sagtest doch, dass du einen Ardent rumfliegen hast. Ich würde den mal aufziehen.




Danke an alle - werd das mal probieren. Warte aber leiber vorher noch auf die neue Bremsscheibe. Evtl. kann ich dann mal alles durchschauen und neue Scheibe / Reifen montieren, sodass evtl zur Abwechslung mal alles funktioniert


----------



## ka1saa (30. Mai 2011)

na, schön, dass wenigstens ein problem so einfach zu lösen war bzw. sein wird.

dafür wüsst ich mal gerne, wie dick die schlappen (schwalbe bzw. maxxis) beim jimbo sein dürfen, bin grad zu faul zum thread durchsuchen , kann mir da wer spontan weiterhelfen? wurde ja schon das eine oder andere mal diskutiert .


----------



## TheWho88 (30. Mai 2011)

ka1saa schrieb:


> na, schön, dass wenigstens ein problem so einfach zu lösen war bzw. sein wird.
> 
> dafür wüsst ich mal gerne, wie dick die schlappen (schwalbe bzw. maxxis) beim jimbo sein dürfen, bin grad zu faul zum thread durchsuchen , kann mir da wer spontan weiterhelfen? wurde ja schon das eine oder andere mal diskutiert .




ja, das ist wirklich schön ;-)

nur dass mich die Bremsen viel mehr ärgern 

mir zittert alles vorne beim anbremsen in mittlerer geschwindigkeit. hoff da voll auf die neue scheibe und hinten hoffe ich nach wie vor aufs einbremsen. Da haben die Beläge soviel fleisch, dass ich den hebel gar nicht mehr weiter zum lenker schrauben kann ohne zu bremsen ;-)

hoff mal das die scheibenbestellung recht fix zu rose kommt und dann zu mir


----------



## -MIK- (31. Mai 2011)

ka1saa schrieb:


> dafür wüsst ich mal gerne, wie dick die schlappen (schwalbe bzw. maxxis) beim jimbo sein dürfen



2,4" Schwalbe passt ohne Probleme
2,5" Maxxis Minion DH passt ohne Probleme



TheWho88 schrieb:


> nur dass mich die Bremsen viel mehr ärgern



Du liest ja nur das, was Du hören willst.  Ich bleibe dabei, dass es nix mehr mit den Bremsen zu tun haben wird. 

So eine Reifenunwucht am HR kann Dein Problem sein, ein lockeres Naben- oder Lenkkopflager kann es sein, lockere Speichen, 100 andere Dinge aber irgendwie konzentrierst Du Dich die ganze Zeit auf die reine Bremsanlage.

Dann würde ich Dir empfehlen, nicht alles auf einmal zu tauschen, eins nach dem anderen, dann testen und feststellen, wo das Problem war. Einfach um es fürs nächste Mal zu wissen.


----------



## TheWho88 (31. Mai 2011)

ja MIK da hast du sicher recht. Ich hab auch schon die nabe angezogen, die gabel gecheckt, den steuersatz, alle schrauben angezogen, okay die speichen nur nach gefühl - muss heute mal schauen ob evtl. der vr ne unwucht hat. Finds halt nur komisch das die Bremsleistung ziemlich gut ist (zwar noch mit bisschen luft nach oben, aber prinzipiell schon sehr bissig). 

die Probleme treten nur beim Anbremsen auf.

Sachen die ich im Rahmen des Reifenwechsels noch machen werde

- alles säubern incl. bremssattel
- scheibe tauschen
- achsen fetten
- scheiben mit isopropanol behandeln
- alle schrauben erneut checken
- bremssattel neu ausrichten und danach die scheibe richtig einbremsen (30 Mal aus 30 kmh vorne wie hinten)

Meine Theorie sind aber nach wie vor die Beläge. mit den alten gesinterten (und leider verglasten oder verölten) belägen sind die Geräusche weg (aber auch die bremswirkung). 

mit den neuen belägen (organisch) hab ich hinten und vorne das komische schlagen und knacken.


----------



## [email protected] (31. Mai 2011)

Auch auf die Gefahr hin, das ich gleich gesteinigt werde, aber tu mir und allen anderen bitte den Gefallen und schick das Ding endlich zu Rose.

Ich weiß nicht wieviele Seiten nun schon mit deinen Bremsen gefüllt wurden, und da du den Fehler offensichtlich nicht findest ist es doch auch für dich die beste Lösung.

Sicherlich soll ein Forum ein Erfahrungsaustausch sein, aber das hier ist nur noch pure Esotherik...

Ich halte es auch für eine nicht wirklich gute Idee, wenn du nun anfängst dein LRS selbst zu zentrieren. Ich hab da so ein ganz schlechtes Gefühl bei 

P.S. Bei dem 203er Postmount Adapter für dein HR kannst du jeden nehmen, das muss kein Formula sein.


----------



## ka1saa (31. Mai 2011)

und wenn du partout nicht einschicken willst, du nichts grundlegendes Ã¼bersehen hast und die probleme scheinbar mit den organischen belÃ¤gen verbandelt sind - deren gewÃ¶hnungsbedÃ¼rftiges gefÃ¼hl fÃ¼r sinterfahrer ich schon erwÃ¤hnt hab - investier ~20â¬ fÃ¼r sinterbelÃ¤ge statt [beispielsweise 20]h fÃ¼r nervenaufreibende fehlersuche (als wenn du fÃ¼r nen â¬ die stunde arbeiten wÃ¼rdest *hehe*) + xyzâ¬ fÃ¼r random teile .
solang wie die dinger dann auf dem postweg zu dir brauchen (wenn du sie nicht grad im laden deines vertrauens um die ecke holst), einmal entspannt zurÃ¼cklehnen und ein bierchen schlÃ¼rfen, dann sieht die welt schon gleich ganz anders aus .


@mik: danke fÃ¼r die reifengrÃ¶Ãen! hatte bei schwalbe auf ein wenig mehr gehofft, aber wenn ich mir so den hinterbau anschau, werd ich da wohl Ã¤hnliche probleme wie who bekommen ^^. die nÃ¤chsten reifen werden eh 2,5er maxxis .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheWho88 (31. Mai 2011)

bremsprobleme hab ich jetzt eh soweit behoben (geschliffen und mehr luft im reifen brachte besserung)

heut werd ich mich mal dem hr widmen. hoff mal dass das ganze durch den ardent behoben wird - evtl tausch ich zuerst mal den vr mit dem hr (zum test)

danke schon mal an alle


----------



## funbiker9 (31. Mai 2011)

Mehr Luft im Reifen bringt eine höhere Bremswirkung???...eher anders herum. Weniger Luft im Reifen bringt mehr Traktion und somit mehr Grip bei der Bremsung.

Gruß


----------



## -MIK- (31. Mai 2011)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Mehr Luft im Reifen bringt eine höhere Bremswirkung???...eher anders herum. Weniger Luft im Reifen bringt mehr Traktion und somit mehr Grip bei der Bremsung.
> 
> Gruß



Wahaaa FUN.... nicht noch auf dumme Gedanken bringen.... 

@ka1saa: NP, die 2,5er Maxxis passen auf jeden Fall, fahre sie in der 40er Mischung bei 2,1 bar Ladedruck. Grip pur...  auf der ersten Fahrt machte das die ersten Meter Kling Klong Klang Kling Kling Klang. Das war der Split vom Winter, den die Reifen aufgenommen und gegen das Unterrohr geballert haben.


----------



## funbiker9 (31. Mai 2011)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Wahaaa FUN.... nicht noch auf dumme Gedanken bringen....
> 
> @ka1saa: NP, die 2,5er Maxxis passen auf jeden Fall, fahre sie in der 40er Mischung bei 2,1 bar Ladedruck. Grip pur...  auf der ersten Fahrt machte das die ersten Meter Kling Klong Klang Kling Kling Klang. Das war der Split vom Winter, den die Reifen aufgenommen und gegen das Unterrohr geballert haben.



tschuldigung tut mir sorry


----------



## TheWho88 (31. Mai 2011)

Es ging mir auch nicht um die bremswirkung sondern um die Geräusche.

Hab heut zudem die ardents aufgezogen. Hab jetzt so 3 bzw 4 mm Luft links und rechts (noch nicht ganz aufgepumpt)


----------



## trigger666 (1. Juni 2011)

Ich selbst fahre die Muddy Mary in der 2,5er Version auf meinem Jimbo.

Der Reifen und die Stollen bauen sehr hoch. Daher kann es am Rahmen schubbern.Schlimm wird es bei Matsch und Dreck. Die Reifen sammeln alles auf und dann scheuert es die Farbe von der Kettenstrebe.

Wem das stört, anderen Reifen montieren.

@TheWho88: Schick Dein Bike endlich zu Rose. Die ganze übers Thread Ferndiagnose, was es evtl. sein könnte, bringt Dich zu keinem Ergebnis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheWho88 (1. Juni 2011)

warum sollte ich? 

Bremsen sind soweit wieder i.O. der Reifen hinten hat auch etwas mehr Luft als mit den MM

ist doch alles nahezu perfekt


----------



## OJMad (1. Juni 2011)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Auch auf die Gefahr hin, das ich gleich gesteinigt werde, aber tu mir und allen anderen bitte den Gefallen und schick das Ding endlich zu Rose.
> 
> Ich weiß nicht wieviele Seiten nun schon mit deinen Bremsen gefüllt wurden, und da du den Fehler offensichtlich nicht findest ist es doch auch für dich die beste Lösung.
> 
> ...



Du sprichst mir aus der Seele


----------



## Lollek_303 (1. Juni 2011)

Servus Gemeinde...
Ich habe mir einen Uncle Jimbo Rahmen zu gelegt und trotz das ich keine "große" Ahnung vom schrauben habe will ich versuchen mir ein Bike damit aufzubauen.
Jetzt habe ich an drei Stellen schon die ersten Fragen wo ich beführchte das ich mich deswegen tagelang durch's Netz lesen muss.
Ich hau es hier einfach mal raus vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja den ein oder anderen Tip geben..??!!
1. Worauf ist zu achten wenn ich eine (gebrauchte) neue Gabel für den Rahmen kaufe?
2. Der Umwerfer wird nicht wie an meinem alten Bike am Sitzrohr befestigt sondern an/vor der Kubel..??..ist das richtig..??? Was für ein Umwerfer wird benötigt (XT)
3. Thema Steckachsen, ich habe damit bisher noch nicht zu tun gehabt.
Vorderad ist klar ist abhängig von der Gabel in den meisten Fällen 20mm Steckachse.
Wie sieht es beim Hinterrad aus wenn ich eine Shimano SLX Kasette fahren will..???..Abmessungen von der Nabe irgendwas besonderes zu beachten..??
Wäre echt cool wenn wer was weis und mir was dazu schreiben kann..
Gruß Olli


----------



## -MIK- (1. Juni 2011)

Zu 1.: 160mm (der Geo wegen), absenkbar für tourentauglichkeit, Schaft muss lang genug sein, dass der Vorbau noch montierbar ist.
Zu 2.: Du brauchst einen Shimano E-Type Umwerfer, von dem Du das Bracket (dieser untere Teil, der das runde Loch hat, was normalerweise für die Tretlagerklemmung gedacht ist) abschraubst. Dann passt er an den Rahmen.
Zu 3.: Nimm die Rock Shox Maxle, 12mm.


----------



## [email protected] (1. Juni 2011)

Hallo Olli,

zu 1) Welcher Jahrgang ist dein Rahmen, je nach Steuerrohr brauchst du bzw. kannst du einen Gabel mit Tapered Gabelschaft fahren. Die 2009er sind für 1 1/8" Gabeln.

Wenn du eine gebrauchte kaufst, musst du darauf achten, dass der Schaft nicht zu weit gekürzt wurde. Die Mindestlänge setzt sich wie folgt zusammen: Steuerrohrlänge+Einbauhöhe Steuersatz+Höhe Vorbauklemmung-3 bis 5mm

zu 2) Das Jimbo hat einen Direktmount Umwerfer. Dafür kannst du jeden E-Type Umwerfer kaufen. Die Adapterplatte zur Trelagermontage schraubt man dann einfach ab. Beim Jimbo wird die nicht benötigt.

zu 3) Die Kasette ist von der Steckachse vollkommen unabhängig. Wichtiger ist das du dir einen LRS zulegst der am Hinterrad eine Nabe mit 135mmx12mm Steckachse hat. Zu 95% wird dort die Maxle Achse genommen.


----------



## jdmEP (1. Juni 2011)

Witzig witzig,

ich fahre gerade ne Runde mit meinem Granite Chief durch den Lapadu, und treffe doch echt jemand der mit seinem Granite Chief in der selben Farbe von 2010 unterwegs war.

Sind dann eine kleine Runde zusammen gefahren, bis unsere Wege sich trennten.

Nette Sache.


----------



## Lollek_303 (1. Juni 2011)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Hallo Olli,
> 
> zu 1) Welcher Jahrgang ist dein Rahmen, je nach Steuerrohr brauchst du bzw. kannst du einen Gabel mit Tapered Gabelschaft fahren. Die 2009er sind für 1 1/8" Gabeln.
> 
> ...



Sauber Jungs
Es ist ein Rahmen von 2010

Wichtig was die Gabel betrifft ist das Maß/Durchmesser des Gabelschaftes es ist also ein 1 1/18..??
Was bedeutet eigentlich Tapered..ist das in meinem Falle wichtig zu wissen.

Zum Umwerfer: Ich kann also die Halterung für die Trettlagermontage abschrauben (am Umwerfer) und diese dann an die Vorrichtung über dem Trettlager festschrauben..Ok...verstanden..

Die RS Maxel Steckachse habe ich schon drin wichtig wäre zu wissen auf was ich bei den Naben bzw. Laufräder achten muss.

Gruß auch an MIK ins Bergische....ich vermisse das Bergische.. :-( hoffe das ich es im Juni schaffe hoch zu kommen....(bin ex Remscheider)


----------



## -MIK- (1. Juni 2011)

Ouh, was die Spec am 2010er Rahmen angeht bin ich leider gerade raus aber da kann bestimmt einer der an deren Jungs aushelfen. Schau halt mal vorne drauf, wenn das Rohr von unten nach oben konisch zu läuft, ist es tapered. Dann muss der Gabelschaft auch tapert sein. Tapert bedeutet, unteres Lager ist 1.5" und oberes 1 1/8. Wenn das Rohr gerade ist, ist es komplett 1 1/8.

Umwerfer haste richtig verstanden.

Das LR muss halt 12mm stechachskompatibel sein. Das findest du i.d.R. in der Beschreibung des Herstellers.

 Danke für den Gruß, hier ist Bombenwetter. Wenn Du mal hier bist, sag an, dann lassen wir den frisch aufgebauten Jimbo mal bergische Trails schnuppern.


----------



## Lollek_303 (1. Juni 2011)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Tapert bedeutet, unteres Lager ist 1.5" und oberes 1 1/8. Wenn das Rohr gerade ist, ist es komplett 1 1/8.
> 
> Danke für den Gruß, hier ist Bombenwetter. Wenn Du mal hier bist, sag an, dann lassen wir den frisch aufgebauten Jimbo mal bergische Trails schnuppern.



Ok verstanden dann habe ich einen Tapered Steuersatz der ist nämlich unten größer als oben...hatte nämlich eben mal meine alte RS Recon rein gehalten und da habe ich mir noch gedacht das es unten ja viel breiter ist als oben.
Naben hab ich auch soweit verstanden..vielen Dank
Das mit der Bergischen Runden wäre bestimmt mal ne Überlegung wert wenn ich mal wieder im Lande bin...


----------



## MoRis (1. Juni 2011)

[FONT="]Grüße euch 

wollte nur mal Fragen ob noch jemand Morgen am Sram X.O Enduro Rennen in 
Winterberg teilnehmen wird oder ob noch Rosianer zuschauen werden.

Ich freue mich schon auf das Rennen, wird meine erste Rennerfahrung sein und hoffe das alles glatt geht

Man sieht sich in Winterberg

Gruß Maurice[/FONT]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ka1saa (1. Juni 2011)

MoRis schrieb:


> [FONT="]Grüße euch
> 
> wollte nur mal Fragen ob noch jemand Morgen am Sram X.O Enduro Rennen in
> Winterberg teilnehmen wird oder ob noch Rosianer zuschauen werden.
> ...


denn mal viel erfolg


----------



## jonalisa (7. Juni 2011)

Hat jemand Interesse an einer Grundplatte aus Alu fÃ¼r eine KettenfÃ¼hrung fÃ¼rs Jimbo von 2010 (ISCG05)?

Fahr selber die gleiche Platte und funktioniert perfekt.

Skizze mit AutoCad angefertigt und nachher alles Lasern lassen!

Kaufpreis wÃ¤re 20 â¬, dazu kÃ¤me noch der Versand. (ca. 10 Euro nach Deutschland).

Insgesamt 3 StÃ¼ck abzugeben.


----------



## hempblend (8. Juni 2011)

sorry das ich das Forum hier missbrauche, aber ich denke das wird dem ein oder anderen gefallen:

Wer die schnöde Rose Sattelklemme gegen ne schicke, leichte Salsa tauschen will, findet hier eine mit Schnellspanner oder Inbus. Sollte auf alle Rose passen, UJ und BC auf jeden Fall.

Bikemarkt:

Salsa Lip Lock Sattelklemme 36,4 schwarz incl. Versand (Inbus)

Salsa Flip Lock Sattelklemme 36,4 schwarz incl. Versand (Schnellspanner)


----------



## [email protected] (8. Juni 2011)

sowas gehört hier nicht hin!!! Alles natürlich nur weil es hier jemandem gefallen könnte.  

@admin Bitte diesen und den Verkaufspost löschen


----------



## jonalisa (8. Juni 2011)

Darf ich wissen wieso mein Post gelöscht werden soll?!

Vielleicht, weil ich etwas anbiete was andere interessieren könnte?!

Nachdem sich große Teile dieses Themas ums Thema Kefü gedreht haben, glaube ich nicht, dass dieses Angebot Fehl am Platz ist, zumal die Kefü ja speziell für das Jimbo gezeichnet und konzipiert wurde.

Oder meinst du mit dem Verkaufspost, jenen von hempblend und mit "diesen" deinen eigenen?


----------



## hempblend (8. Juni 2011)

[email protected] schrieb:


> sowas gehört hier nicht hin!!! Alles natürlich nur weil es hier jemandem gefallen könnte.



immer locker bleiben, wenn es soooo fehl am Platz ist dann löscht es halt (ohne Ausrufezeichen und rotem Kopf).

Und zu meiner Verteidigung:
1. habe ich mich bereits entschuldigt
2. sind Sattelklemmen in dem Rose üblichen Maß eher selten

-> von daher hätte man auch etwas diplomatischer formulieren können. Aber nix für ungut, verstehe schon das der ein oder andere seinen Alttagsfrust irgendwo ablassen muß 

ich bin raus, achso - die Klemmen sind noch zu haben


----------



## [email protected] (9. Juni 2011)

@jonalisa Dich meinte ich natürlich nicht, diese Grundplatten sind ja wirklich Jimbo spezifisch. Ich meinte damit ,dass der Admin meinen Post gleich mit rausschmeißen sollte.

@hempblend Solche Posts haben alle den selben Sinn und auch deine "nette Erklärung" ändert daran nun wirklich nix.

Desweiteren sind passende Klemmen wie Sand am Meer zu bekommen.

Hope, Salsa, Superstars... usw. usw. alle im passenden Maß zu bekommen.


----------



## Lollek_303 (10. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen, ich muss euch noch mal was fragen.
Bin für mein Uncle Jimbo noch auf der Suche nach einer Federgabel und suche momentan nach gebrauchten Gabeln.
Ich hätte da an eine RS Lyrik gedacht (vom Fahrstil her geht es in richtung AM, also keine mega Drops oder sogar Bikepark, hab mir auch sagen lassen das die RS Gabeln leicht zu warten sind und es für fast alles Ersatzteile gibt).
Könnt ihr mir ein  paar Tips geben welche Version ok wäre und welche nicht, ich blick bei den ganzen Versionen nicht mehr durch (ja ich habe mich schon seit ein paar Tagen versucht in die Materie einzulesen).
Ausgeben will ich gebraucht ca. 400 Euro, vielleicht gibt es auch eine andere Gabel die evt. noch in Frage kommen würde wenn euch was einfällt dann nur zu... 
Gruß Olli


----------



## funbiker9 (10. Juni 2011)

Lollek_303 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, ich muss euch noch mal was fragen.
> Bin für mein Uncle Jimbo noch auf der Suche nach einer Federgabel und suche momentan nach gebrauchten Gabeln.
> Ich hätte da an eine RS Lyrik gedacht (vom Fahrstil her geht es in richtung AM, also keine mega Drops oder sogar Bikepark, hab mir auch sagen lassen das die RS Gabeln leicht zu warten sind und es für fast alles Ersatzteile gibt).
> Könnt ihr mir ein  paar Tips geben welche Version ok wäre und welche nicht, ich blick bei den ganzen Versionen nicht mehr durch (ja ich habe mich schon seit ein paar Tagen versucht in die Materie einzulesen).
> ...



Lyrik mit Stahlfeder, da machst du ganz sicher nichts falsch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (10. Juni 2011)

Lyrik generell ja, aber darauf achten das du eine bekommst mit Mission Control DH Dämpfung. Macht einen deutlichen Unterschied 

Ich würde mich aber auch nach einer MZ 55 Ti RC3 umschauen. Da hat man mal eine Zeit die 2010er für 599 neu bekommen.


----------



## Lollek_303 (11. Juni 2011)

Danke erst mal euch beiden für die Tips...
Was meint ihr wie sich das verhält wenn ich anstatt einer 160mm Gabel eine 150mm verbaue (hätte an eine 150mm RS Relevation gedacht)...???
Ich hab zwar schon eine Lyrik angeboten bekommen aber warte noch auf eine Antwort, wollte aber trotzdem noch schauen ob ich evt. Geld sparen kann.


----------



## wastl86 (11. Juni 2011)

mal ne frage, kann ich in einem uncle jimbo einbaulänge 216mm einen 222mm dämpfer einbauen?


----------



## -MIK- (11. Juni 2011)

Irgendwie nicht Du...


----------



## Deleted138492 (11. Juni 2011)

@ Lollek: Das würde auch klappen, klar. Allerdings wären dann Lenk- und Sitzwinkel etwas steiler (der Lenkwinkel pauschal etwa 0.5° mehr) und das Tretlager ein paar Millimeter tiefer. Viel ändert sich dadurch aber nicht.

@ Wastl: Nein, der Hinterbau gibt nicht genug Freiraum her.


----------



## Bueck (11. Juni 2011)

@ Wastl: Nein, der Hinterbau gibt nicht genug Freiraum her.[/quote]

@ Wastl: Doch - hab mal gemessen - kam auf max. Federweg von etwa 180mm.   ... aber nur mit anderer Dämpferwippe (selber fräsen) und dann ist die Frage ob du dir die Kinematik versaust. 
(ich hab meine Wippe selber gefräst und den Hebel um 10mm verlängert und dadurch einen Flacheren Lenkwinkel sowie einen flacheren Sitzwinkel bekommen - Lenkwinkel ist nachgemessen 66° und Sitzwinkel konnte ich durch Sattel nach vorne ausgleichen. Hinterbau läuft noch geschmeidiger und Lenkwinkel ist genial bergab. Alles aber mit org. Dämpfer RP23 216mm.
War auch am Überlegen einen DHX 220 zu verbauen - aber für nur nen Test zu aufwendig. 
Unterschied org. Wippe - selfmade Wippe siehe Bild.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wastl86 (11. Juni 2011)

krass, danke dir! schicke mal ein bild mit. ist allerdings noch nicht fertig, kommt noch die totem rein


----------



## Deleted138492 (11. Juni 2011)

@ Bueck: Schön und gut, aber ohne eine Customwippe wird es trotzdem nix .

@ alle: Ich bin am Freitag in WiBe unterwegs. Wer Lust hat...


----------



## funbiker9 (11. Juni 2011)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> @ Bueck: Schön und gut, aber ohne eine Customwippe wird es trotzdem nix .
> 
> @ alle: Ich bin am Freitag in WiBe unterwegs. Wer Lust hat...



...dann verpassen wir uns knapp. Wir sind 20. / 21. Willingen und Winterberg.


----------



## Deleted138492 (11. Juni 2011)

Kriege ich dich in diesem Leben überhaupt mal zu Gesicht?


----------



## funbiker9 (11. Juni 2011)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Kriege ich dich in diesem Leben überhaupt mal zu Gesicht?



Wird schon noch . Zu schade, dass ich nicht zum treffen kommen kann


----------



## [email protected] (11. Juni 2011)

wastl86 schrieb:


> krass, danke dir! schicke mal ein bild mit. ist allerdings noch nicht fertig, kommt noch die totem rein



Ich trau mich kaum zu fragen, aber steckt da ein 2,5kg LRS in dem Jimbo, auf dem dann wiederum Fat Albert montiert sind?

Jetzt noch eine Totem, die selbst bei SoloAir 2,7kg wiegt und außerdem noch ein DHX anstatt des RP23... das sind doch weit über 16kg...


----------



## funbiker9 (11. Juni 2011)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Ich trau mich kaum zu fragen, aber steckt da ein 2,5kg LRS in dem Jimbo, auf dem dann wiederum Fat Albert montiert sind?
> 
> Jetzt noch eine Totem, die selbst bei SoloAir 2,7kg wiegt und außerdem noch ein DHX anstatt des RP23... das sind doch weit über 16kg...



...dafür dürfte das Jimbo auch satt auf der Strecke liegen. 16kg Enduro 

Da wäre ein BC wohl die bessere Wahl gewesen


----------



## [email protected] (11. Juni 2011)

Und bei den MTX39 machts auch nix, dass die Fat Albert bei dem Einsatzzweck sofort Matsch sind... die Felge hält den DH in Willingen auch ohne Reifen aus 
...

Aber bei Bikes ist es wie bei so vielem, jeder hat seinen eigenen Geschmack und eigene Vorstellungen.. sonst wärs ja auch langweilig... wenn wastl mit dem Bike so glücklich wird ist ja alles gut...

Ich sehe es allerdings auch so, dass man da lieber gleich ein BC hätte nehmen sollen.


----------



## Deleted138492 (11. Juni 2011)

Immerhin kann man so ausschließen, dass die Felgen mal von Beulenpest befallen sind .


----------



## funbiker9 (11. Juni 2011)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Und bei den MTX39 machts auch nix, dass die Fat Albert bei dem Einsatzzweck sofort Matsch sind... die Felge hält den DH in Willingen auch ohne Reifen aus
> ...
> 
> Aber bei Bikes ist es wie bei so vielem, jeder hat seinen eigenen Geschmack und eigene Vorstellungen.. sonst wärs ja auch langweilig... wenn wastl mit dem Bike so glücklich wird ist ja alles gut...
> ...



Stimmt aber, jedem das seine.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wastl86 (12. Juni 2011)

is nur so das ich selber ned grad leicht bin und beim enduro auf die 16kg zu kommen.... jo mei, was solls... ist halt ein enduro!


----------



## wastl86 (12. Juni 2011)

kann ich in einem jimbo einen coil einbauen? mir wurde erzählt es geht nicht wegen dem Piggyback .aber habe einen dhx 5 air drinnen und das geht auch. also?


----------



## Deleted138492 (12. Juni 2011)

Ich bin selbst Exrosefahrer und habe bereits mehrfach lang und breit in diesem Thread darüber geschrieben . Dämpfer der Bauart DHX Air passen, solche à la Vivid Air, und damit fast alle Coildämpfer, NICHT.


----------



## funbiker9 (13. Juni 2011)

Falls einer Interesse an einem 2010 Uncle Jimbo 2 hat, ich überlege mir meines zu verkaufen.


----------



## -MIK- (13. Juni 2011)

Oh, wie kommts?


----------



## funbiker9 (13. Juni 2011)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Oh, wie kommts?



Das Jimbo und das Froggy sind sich zu ähnlich. Will mir ein Hardtail zulegen, mit dem ich nur die Waden trainiere ( Straße / Feldwege ). Mit dem Jimbo fahre ich in letzter Zeit nur Straße und Feldwege...wird also völlig zweckentfremdet.


----------



## -MIK- (13. Juni 2011)

Da gibt es doch was... Hab letztens so eine Dämpfer-Einsetz-Platte gesehen, kommt anstelle des Dämpfers rein und der Hinterbau ist starr... 

Ne Spaß bei Seite, ist natürlich n Argument.


----------



## funbiker9 (13. Juni 2011)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Da gibt es doch was... Hab letztens so eine Dämpfer-Einsetz-Platte gesehen, kommt anstelle des Dämpfers rein und der Hinterbau ist starr...
> 
> Ne Spaß bei Seite, ist natürlich n Argument.



...dass wäre natürlich eine Alternative. Hab auch die Auflage, mir nur ein Rad kaufen zu dürfen, wenn ich eines dafür verkaufe .


----------



## -MIK- (13. Juni 2011)

Ouh man, good morning vietnam sag ich da nur...   *scheeerz*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (13. Juni 2011)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Ouh man, good morning vietnam sag ich da nur...   *scheeerz*



Wie jetzt, ich steh auf dem Schlauch?


----------



## Lollek_303 (13. Juni 2011)

Habt ihr einen Tip wie ich das "schnell" mit den innenverlegten Zügen hinter mich bringen kann.??...fummel jetzt schon seit 3 Tagen immer wieder ohne erfolg und krieg langsam die Kriese....spiele schon mit dem Gedanken die Züge ausserhalb zu verlegen...


----------



## funbiker9 (13. Juni 2011)

Lollek_303 schrieb:


> Habt ihr einen Tip wie ich das "schnell" mit den innenverlegten Zügen hinter mich bringen kann.??...fummel jetzt schon seit 3 Tagen immer wieder ohne erfolg und krieg langsam die Kriese....spiele schon mit dem Gedanken die Züge ausserhalb zu verlegen...



Da bleibt tatsächlich nur Geduld und ein bisschen Glück als Option. Versuche es mit einem Draht oder alten Zug...und dann auf jeden Fall von oben nach unten. So eine dritte Hand ist dabei auch nicht ganz verkehrt...


----------



## ka1saa (13. Juni 2011)

erst was an die alten hüllen dranbinden oder die über nen draht streifen, dann erst rausziehen, dann mit dem drangebundenen und durchgezogenen die neuen bzw. über den draht wieder rein... hört sich einfach an, ists aber naturgemäß nicht so ganz . und hört sich wohl auch so an, als wenn da bei dir keine züge (mehr) drinne wären...
viel erfolg!


----------



## -MIK- (14. Juni 2011)

@Raesfeld:

Hab da was für Dich:



Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Ne, eher an den Scheiben in Verbindung mit Buchsenspiel der Gabel.
> Bei Bremsscheiben reichen minimalste Schwankungen der Scheibenstärke aus um so ein Rubbeln auszulösen. Wenn dann noch Buchsenspiel der Gabel oder im Lenkkopflager dazu kommt, dann kann sich das richtig schön aufschaukeln.


----------



## chris2305 (14. Juni 2011)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Falls einer Interesse an einem 2010 Uncle Jimbo 2 hat, ich überlege mir meines zu verkaufen.



Welche Rahmengröße??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (14. Juni 2011)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Welche Rahmengröße??



Nix böse sein aber macht das per PN...


----------



## chris2305 (14. Juni 2011)

Nix böse


----------



## -MIK- (14. Juni 2011)




----------



## funbiker9 (14. Juni 2011)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Welche Rahmengröße??



Ist Rahmengröße 'M'.

Gruß


----------



## Flouu (20. Juni 2011)

hallo,
ich würde mir gerne einen muddy mary (2,5)-reifen ans bike basteln..aber eig nur einen^^ wollte euch mal fragen wo es wohl sinnvoller wäre...vorne oder hinten..?


----------



## Deleted138492 (20. Juni 2011)

Kommt drauf an. Vorne kommt immer der Reifen hin, der mehr Grip hat.


----------



## Flouu (20. Juni 2011)

ja habe ich mir schon gedacht..^^


----------



## Lollek_303 (23. Juni 2011)

Ich hab da schon wieder ne Frage:
Ich habe mir folgenden Umwerfer bestellt für meinen U.Jimbo Rahmen
http://www.bike-discount.de/index.php?ac=pddetails&pdid=5868
Jetzt passt dieser Umwerfer nicht wirklich/100% an den Rahmen (man könnte ihn drann schrauben aber das macht mir einen nicht geraden eindruck zudem befürchte ich das da wo der Seilzug eingespannt wird der Umwerfer den Rahmen berührt)
Hat einer einen Tip für mich..??!!


----------



## -MIK- (23. Juni 2011)

Hä? Das ist doch der gleiche Umwerfer wie er montiert war oder nicht? Du musst das Braket abschrauben, der Umwerfer kommt dann an den Rahmen geschraubt.


----------



## Lollek_303 (23. Juni 2011)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Hä? Das ist doch der gleiche Umwerfer wie er montiert war oder nicht? Du musst das Braket abschrauben, der Umwerfer kommt dann an den Rahmen geschraubt.


Ja und genau da macht es mir den Anschein als ob es nicht richtig passen würde und die Vorrichtung für den Seilzug beim Schalten dan an den Rahmen kommen könnte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaStErLeNiN (23. Juni 2011)

jop - so isses zumindest auch beim Jabba Wood 2009er Rahmen das Problem. Der Teil an dem der Schaltzug mit der Schraube eingespannt wird schleift am Rahmen. Da hilft nur feilen


----------



## herkulars (23. Juni 2011)

Kann ich bestätigen. Bei meinem Jimbo setzt die Schraube der Zughaltung auch auf. Entweder Schraube anfeilen oder wie ich es gemacht habe einfach etwas Tape auf den Rahmen...

It's not a bug - it's a feature!


----------



## Lollek_303 (23. Juni 2011)

Gut zu wissen, dann werde ich es drann schrauben und evt. ein wenig Tape verwenden.


----------



## [email protected] (23. Juni 2011)

E-Type Umwerfer passen schon. Knapp ist es in der Tat..


----------



## SturmNo1 (26. Juni 2011)

Hallo an Alle Beef cake dh fahrer wollte mich mal schlau machen welche rahmen größe ich bei 1,80 bräuchte da ich mit dem gedanken spiele mir einen Beef cake dh rahmen zu kaufen !!!???

Gruß
Dominik


----------



## -MIK- (26. Juni 2011)

Schrittlänge?


----------



## funbiker9 (26. Juni 2011)

SturmNo1 schrieb:


> Hallo an Alle Beef cake dh fahrer wollte mich mal schlau machen welche rahmen größe ich bei 1,80 bräuchte da ich mit dem gedanken spiele mir einen Beef cake dh rahmen zu kaufen !!!???
> 
> Gruß
> Dominik



Wenn du nicht eine außergewöhnliche Schrittlänge hast, geht es nach deiner Körpergröße tendenziell auf Größe 'M' zu.


----------



## trigger666 (26. Juni 2011)

willst du wendiger dann "m" oder "s". laufruhe und monstertruck gefühl gibt es ab "l" oder größer.

ich bin im beim soulride das beef cake in "s" gefahren, war super wendig. ich selbst bin 1,81cm groß.


----------



## funbiker9 (26. Juni 2011)

trigger666 schrieb:


> willst du wendiger dann "m" oder "s". laufruhe und monstertruck gefühl gibt es ab "l" oder größer.
> 
> ich bin im beim soulride das beef cake in "s" gefahren, war super wendig. ich selbst bin 1,81cm groß.



Bei 1,81m ist aber 'S' schon...sagen wir so, dafür muss man dann aber schon eine Vorliebe haben. Wobei wendig ist es da sicherlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (26. Juni 2011)

Dann lieber ein M und nen Canecreek Angleset.


----------



## Montanez (27. Juni 2011)

Moin, mal schnell was ganz anderes: Sehe gerade, dass das Jimbo um 10% reduziert ist. Denke aber da müsste im Schlussverkauf noch mehr gehen.
Hat jemand grob im Kopf wie stark die bikes letztes Jahr im Herbst reduziert waren? Vielleicht hat hier ja jemand selbst eins geschossen?! Und ich meine nicht die Messebikes, schon die neuen.


----------



## ka1saa (27. Juni 2011)

Montanez schrieb:


> Moin, mal schnell was ganz anderes: Sehe gerade, dass das Jimbo um 10% reduziert ist. Denke aber da mÃ¼sste im Schlussverkauf noch mehr gehen.
> Hat jemand grob im Kopf wie stark die bikes letztes Jahr im Herbst reduziert waren? Vielleicht hat hier ja jemand selbst eins geschossen?! Und ich meine nicht die Messebikes, schon die neuen.


ich kann dir nur sagen, dass das 8er jimbo 2009 um 700â¬, die restbestÃ¤nde sogar 800â¬ reduziert verkauft wurden (ausgangspreis 3,5k), das war glaub im september 09 (die 700â¬) und dann anfang 2010 die 800 auf restgrÃ¶Ãen und -farben. letztes jahr wars meiner erinnerung nach nicht ganz so viel, aber da hab ich auch keins gekauft .
wenn du also noch bis zum herbst warten kannst, dann mach das, wenn du den sommer noch fahren willst, sind 10% schonmal ein anfang *hehe*.


----------



## Bul (27. Juni 2011)

Trifft man von euch denn jemanden beim SSV?
Werde am 29. Juli direkt hin und mal schauen, ob man ein paar gute Schnäpper machen kann


----------



## DH-Rida (27. Juni 2011)

@ SturmNo 1

also ich würde an deiner stelle "M" nehmen!! bin 1,74 und hab auch M en kumpel is auch so um die 1,80 und M, also des sollte schon sehr gut passen


----------



## jonalisa (27. Juni 2011)

Für das Jimbo 8 2010 wurde letztes Jahr der Preis insgesamt dreimal herabgesetzt.
Von 3449 auf 3099, dann auf 2799 und zuletzt auf 2599 wobei es ganz am Ende nur noch gegrenzte Stückzahlen gab und auch diese nach einem Tag ausverkauft waren.
Der richtige Zeitpunkt wäre also 2799 gewesen. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere so gegen Mitte September.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bul (27. Juni 2011)

jonalisa schrieb:


> Für das Jimbo 8 2010 wurde letztes Jahr der Preis insgesamt dreimal herabgesetzt.
> Von 3449 auf 3099, dann auf 2799 und zuletzt auf 2599 wobei es ganz am Ende nur noch gegrenzte Stückzahlen gab und auch diese nach einem Tag ausverkauft waren.
> Der richtige Zeitpunkt wäre also 2799 gewesen. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere so gegen Mitte September.



Der Vorort SSV bietet aber auch sehr viele gute Schnäpper. Ich kann ja berichten wenn ich schon direkt am ersten Tag da war.


----------



## herkulars (28. Juni 2011)

> Der richtige Zeitpunkt wäre also 2799 gewesen. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere so gegen Mitte September.



Das dürfte wie immer so um die Eurobike sein. Da purzeln die Preise der aktuellen Modelle immer in den Keller. Wenn Du noch so lange warten kannst, warte die Eurobike ab.


----------



## Montanez (28. Juni 2011)

Danke für die Antworten. So ähnlich hab ich mir gedacht.
Hab in Willingen mit nem Menschen von Rose geplaudert, der hat mir die genauen Termine für ihre Lagerräumungswoche gesteckt! Denke das ist ein guter Zeitpunkt, da wird man noch alles zu guten Preisen bekommen. Später im Herbst dann wahrscheinlich das, was da nicht weggegangen ist, noch günstiger. Aber das wäre dann in meiner Preisklasse und Größe L eher Pokerei -  und noch ein Jahr warten KANN ich nicht


----------



## Deleted138492 (28. Juni 2011)

Noch mal an alle: Wer kommt *GANZ SICHER* am Freitag, dem 15. Juli, zum Essen?

â¬dit: Korrigiert.


----------



## [email protected] (28. Juni 2011)

+2

Komme aber nur mit Kamera... also Jungs es wird Beweisfotos geben


----------



## herkulars (29. Juni 2011)

*Freitag ist der 15.* Ich werde da sein.


----------



## MettiMett (4. Juli 2011)

Wann ist der SSV? Bekommt man dort nur vorkonfigurierte Modelle?


----------



## Bul (4. Juli 2011)

MettiMett schrieb:


> Wann ist der SSV? Bekommt man dort nur vorkonfigurierte Modelle?



Ja bekommt man und ich meine das der SSV nur für ROSE Card Inhaber offen ist bzw. diese nur eine E-Mail bekommen.

@Müs Lee: Ich werde nicht zum Essen kommen und das Treffen an sich wird auch schwer realisierbar für mich sein.
Wann seid ihr denn in WiBe?


----------



## Deleted138492 (4. Juli 2011)

Mittwoch/Donnerstag.


----------



## Montanez (5. Juli 2011)

Nochmal was ganz anderes: Wie sieht das eigentlich mit dem BB30-Innenlagern aus? Sind die leicht zu tauschen wenn ich z.B. ne andere Kurbel montieren möchte? Und sind die SRAM-Lager mit den Shimano-Kurbeln kompatibel und umgekehrt? 
Wenn ich nämlich ein Rad im Schlussverkauf kaufe muss ich es ja so nehmen wies da steht. Also alles selber tauschen was getauscht werden soll (wo sich mir gerade die Frage stellt ob es da auch finanziell nicht mehr lohnt jetzt schon zu kaufen - ein Mitarbeiter meinte per mail es gäbs 15% momentan obwohl auf der homepage 10% steht).
Und ich will auf jeden Fall ne 22-36er 2-fach-Kurbel mit Bash und Kefü und nen breiteren Lenker. Wäre jetzt halt noch alles konfigurierbar...verzwickt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (5. Juli 2011)

Also, die BB30 Lager zu tauschen ist echt easy. Ein Kumpel und ich haben beim ersten Mal was um die 20 - 30 Min für beide gebraucht.

Wenn Du konventionelle Lagerschalen verwenden willst, musst Du einen entsprechenden Adapter einprügeln, der die Gewinde für die Lagerschalen mitbringt.

Wenn Du 22-36 und Bash fahren willst, dann schraubst Du einfach das große KB ab und schraubst dort den Bash an, so wie wir fast alle.


----------



## Montanez (5. Juli 2011)

Problem ist dabei widerum, dass 3-Fach-Kurbeln mittig immer 32/33 Zähne haben. Heißt das mittlere Blatt müsste auch getauscht werden was auch wieder teuer ist. Und Bash anschaffen. Ist halt als Komplettlösung günstiger und einfacher.
Will keine konvetionellen Schalen verwenden, es sei denn es muss. Verändert sich nich auch die Kettenlinie da total? 
Also nochmal zu meiner anderen Frage: Sind die kompatibel untereinander? Also kann ich z.B. ne 2-fach SLX Kurbel in die BB30-Lager von ner X9 stecken?


----------



## ka1saa (5. Juli 2011)

Montanez schrieb:


> Also kann ich z.B. ne 2-fach SLX Kurbel in die BB30-Lager von ner X9 stecken?


nein, du brauchst nen adapter, sowas in die richtung:
http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/fsa-gewindeadapter-fuer-bb30/aid:298267
ham hier glaub aber auch schon paar gemacht bzw. machen lassen... (?)


----------



## Montanez (5. Juli 2011)

Wie verbaut denn Rose die Shimano Kurbeln ab Werk? Sind das dann ganz normale Kurbeln mit oben genannten BB30 Adaptern und außenliegenden Lagerschalen? Langsam bin ich verwirrt. SRAM hat da ja wieder nen eigenen Standard.


----------



## -MIK- (5. Juli 2011)

Nein, hat SRAM nicht. BB30 ist ein riesiges Loch im Rahmen, dort wird in eine Nute ein Sprengring eingesetzt, welcher der Endanschlag für das Lager ist. Dieses wird in den Rahmen rein gepresst.

Wenn Du nun konventionelle Lager verbauen willst, dann schlägst Du die Lager raus, Sprengringe weg, prügelst den o.g. Adapter rein und hast die Gewinde für die Gewindeschalen konventioneller Tretlager im Rahmen.


----------



## Montanez (5. Juli 2011)

Ok soweit so gut. Also wird das von ROSE auch so mit dem Adapter verbaut wenn man sich da Shimano Kurbeln dran machen lässt ja? Denn Shimano hat doch keine BB30 Kurbeln oder irre ich?
Und was ist mit der Kettenlinie? Stehen die BB30 Kurbeln so weit vom Rahmen ab, dass sich die selbe Kettenlinie wie bei außenliegenden Lagerschalen ergibt?


----------



## ka1saa (5. Juli 2011)

-MIK- schrieb:


> BB30 ist ein riesiges Loch im Rahmen




und ja, rose verbaut für shimano-kurbeln son adapter.
bb30-kurbeln ham nen spacer zwischen lager und ... kurbel halt. habs nicht im direkten vergleich, aber so im großen und ganzen sollte die kettenlinie die gleiche sein.


----------



## Montanez (5. Juli 2011)

ok vielen dank, jetzt bin ich schlauer.
Fraglich immer noch ob jetzt oder später kaufen.
Jetzt gäbs 15% auf das fertig konfigurierte bike. Das wären in meinem Fall immerhin fast 400. Weiß nicht ob ich billiger weg komme oder überhaupt noch eins in meiner Rahmengröße bekomme (schwarz is schon WEG ) wenn ichs später kaufe und selbst noch Teile tauschen muss...es ist verzwickt...


----------



## -MIK- (6. Juli 2011)

Eigentlich ist es ganz einfach: Wenn Dir das Bike gefällt, kaufen kaufen kaufen. Dann fahren fahren fahren und nebenbei die gewünschten Teile günstig tauschen. Dein riesen Vorteil ist doch, dass das Bike von Anfang an fahrbar ist. Du kannst die Büchse benutzen und dann in weiteren Ausverkäufen oder Modelwechselzeiten die anderen Komponenten günstig einkaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morph027 (11. Juli 2011)

Bin letzte Woche mal das Beef Cake DH in Saalbach beim Freeride Festival gefahren...alter Falter, ein geiler Hobel. In Größe M erstaunlich verspielt und trotzdem laufruhig. Nur die 5bar aufm Kaiser musste ich in der Gondel erst mal etwas reduzieren


----------



## Montanez (11. Juli 2011)

OK, das gekauft wird steht soweit 
Jetzt stellt sich mir nur doch noch die Frage ob das 2er Jimbo oder das 4er.
Weiß nicht genau was ich von der Lyrik Solo Air 2 Step halten soll...gibt halt kaum Einstellmöglichkeiten (bis auf Luftdruck und Zugstufe). Hat da jemand Erfahrungsberichte? Am besten im Vergleich zu Talas, die bin ich schon gefahren und war sehr zufrieden, allerdings ist der Aufpreis auch gewaltig...
Zum Laufradsatz: Kann ehrlich gesagt nicht beurteilen ob und wieviel der DT Swiss E 2000 Laufradsatz mehr taugt als der Sunringlé Charger Pro. Auf die Synchros-Teile könnte ich jetzt auch mal pfeifen - nen breiten Lenker würd ich mir gleich anbauen lassen. Ne Druckpunktverstellung an der Bremse hab ich bislang auch noch nicht gehabt und vermisst, ka wie sich das bei der Elixir verhält.


----------



## morph027 (11. Juli 2011)

Fahr das Ding erst mal. Ich will dich nicht verderben, aber die 2-Step fährt bescheiden. Entweder Solo Air oder gleich Coil. Kannst du aber alles schön nach und nach umbauen. Dann kann da auch noch eine MiCo-Dämpfung rein.


----------



## Montanez (11. Juli 2011)

Kann die jetzt auf die schnelle nicht mehr fahren. und ungewiss ein rad mit der gabel holen die mir dann nicht zusagt um dann wieder die gabel verkaufen zu müssen, ne andere besorgen usw. hab ich ehrlich gesagt kein bock drauf. ich will das ding schließlich fahren. dann eben lieber gleich die talas wenn die nichts taugt. was meint der rest?


----------



## morph027 (11. Juli 2011)

Naja....die Talas krankt an dem gleichen Problem...diese ganze Verstellerei verschlechtert das Ansprechen (>60 Dichtungen im Talas-System) oder geht kaputt (2-Step). Auf der sicheren Seite bist du, wenn du die Talas nimmst, verkaufst (Fox-Bonus) und ne schicke Lyrik Solo Air mit Mission Control holst. Ich hab meine (alerdings mit Coil) jetzt 5 Tage durch Saalbach/Leogang geprügelt, die Lyrik ist die bessere 36er (und sogar die bessere Totem  ).


----------



## Montanez (11. Juli 2011)

Die Lyrik mit Misson Control hätte ich auch am liebsten gehabt, wird leider aber nicht direkt verbaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (11. Juli 2011)

Auch einer Lyrik Solo Air DH sind bei geringem Luftdruck die Worte "mittlerer Federweg" gänzlich unbekannt. Ganz anders bei einer Deville... die preislich auf selbem Niveau wie die Lyrik liegt.


----------



## morph027 (11. Juli 2011)

So isses, deswegen hab ich nach mehrern Wochen Abstimmungsversuchen die 200g Mehrgewicht in Kauf genommen und auf Coil umgebaut. Denn auch bei ~85kg sackt die in der Mitte einfach weg. Aber für leichte Fahrer fluppt das ganz gut.


----------



## herkulars (11. Juli 2011)

Das 2Step, welches in meiner Lyrik steckte, ist mir zweimal abgeraucht. Das erste Mal direkt auf der ersten Ausfahrt mit meinem Jimbo. Inzwischen steckt ne Uturn-Stahlfeder drin und ich bereu es nicht. Wie schon gesagt wurde, entweder SoloAir wenn's etwas leichter sein soll oder Coil. Ich werde in Zukunft wohl immer Coil kaufen.


----------



## Montanez (11. Juli 2011)

Dann fang ich mal mit der Talas an und gucke dann ob die mir auf Dauer taugt oder nicht.
Danke für die Ratschläge.


----------



## TheWho88 (12. Juli 2011)

servus, 

ich wollt mal kurz ne frage einwerfen:

das bb30 innenlager ist ja für keine Kettenführung mit innenlagermontage zu gebrauchen oder? hab das mal so hier im forum gelesen.

mein problem ist, dass ich mir schon 3 mal das blech der "ROSE Kettenführung" verbogen habe und die Stabilität bzw. belastbarkeit des Metalls somit immer mehr eingeschränkt wird. 

a) gibts alternative, stabile kettenführungen die an die fsa gravity light dran gehen?

alternativ würde ich das ganze Ding mal ausbauen, schablone anfertigen und so ein blech von nem fachmann aus stabilerem material nachbauen lassen. 

b) bashguards passen ja alle an die kurbel oder? also alle mit lochkreis 104...


Danke und schöne Woche / Abend


----------



## Deleted138492 (12. Juli 2011)

a) Alles, was ISCG05 hat, passt (eventuell mit manueller Anpassung).

b) Jup. Aber Achtung, Bashguards aus Plaste benötigen längere Kettenblattschrauben als Metallbashguards.


----------



## TheWho88 (12. Juli 2011)

wunderbar - danke!

zu b) 
dann ist es ja kein problem von der plastikscheibe der gravity auf eine metallscheibe (race face) umzusteigen oder? ggf. müssen kürzere schrauben rein oder?


----------



## Deleted138492 (12. Juli 2011)

Nicht nur ggf, sondern ganz sicher. Du musst entweder die kurzen kaufen oder à la Müs Lee mit der Metallsäge ran .


----------



## TheWho88 (12. Juli 2011)

a´la Müs Lee ist mir sympathisch ;-)

wo bekomm ich denn die richtigen her bzw. wie weiß ich wie lang die richtigen sind? nur mal so aus interesse und v.a. ob sich die sägeaktion lohnt


----------



## Deleted138492 (12. Juli 2011)

Bei den langen steht immer "lang" dabei. Wenn nichts oder "für drei Kettenblätter" danebensteht, sind es die kurzen Schrauben.

ZB lang: http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p24060_Kettenblattschrauben-Lang-.html

kurz: http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p27653_Kettenblattschrauben-TripleStars-BCR-52-.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montanez (15. Juli 2011)

So, ich habe es getan!
Danke nochmal für die Beratungen!

Da das Jimbo seit gestern Abend nochmal stark reduziert wurde (jetzt sinds 23,5% --> 600 beim 4er, 750 beim 8er) und die Rabattaktion ja Morgen auslaufen soll KONNTE ich nicht mehr widerstehen 

Es ist ein 4er mit folgenden Änderungen geworden:
- Saint Kurbel und Schaltwerk mit Bash und Kefü
- SLX E-Type 2-fach Umwerfer
- XT 11-34er Kassette
- Easton Havoc Lenker (750mm)
- Muddy Marys

Jetzt heißt es Vorfreude vorraus!


----------



## MettiMett (15. Juli 2011)

Glückwunsch!!!! Lieferzeit?


----------



## Montanez (15. Juli 2011)

Auf der Homepage steht 6 Wochen. Stimmen die für gewöhnlich oder gehts auch mal fixer? Schreib eh noch bis Anfang September Klausuren, vielleicht besser so


----------



## MettiMett (15. Juli 2011)

Diese 6 Wochen sind der Grund, dass ich mir noch unschlüssig bin.


----------



## Lars-1 (15. Juli 2011)

Hallo Leute,

wo finde ich Drehmomentangaben für den Jimbo Rahmen ?

Habe festgestellt, dass der Rahmen nach härteren Landungen plötzlich immer einen Knall von sich gibt und wollte deshalb mal die Schrauben nachziehen...

Gruß,

Lars


----------



## ka1saa (15. Juli 2011)

MettiMett schrieb:


> Diese 6 Wochen sind der Grund, dass ich mir noch unschlüssig bin.


zu der jahreszeit doch ganz odentlich... hatte telefonisch bestellt, lieferzeit nachgefragt und ne kürzere gesagt bekommen, die wars dann auch. aber war auch im september.

@Montanez: denn mal ne schrecklich schöne vorfreude ! viel spaß dann damit!

drehmomente müssten glaub irgendwo in der anleitung stehen, aber hab ich noch nie nachgeschaut...


----------



## MettiMett (15. Juli 2011)

Und wie lang war deine Lieferzeit?


----------



## ka1saa (16. Juli 2011)

öhm... langlang ists her (2009), sowas wie 2-3 wochen glaub ...


----------



## TheWho88 (17. Juli 2011)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> a) Alles, was ISCG05 hat, passt (eventuell mit manueller Anpassung).
> 
> b) Jup. Aber Achtung, Bashguards aus Plaste benötigen längere Kettenblattschrauben als Metallbashguards.




dann müsste die e.thirteen heim2 ja dranpassen oder? (ISCG 05)

ansonsten müsste auch der rest mit der gravity light kompatibel sein denke ich. 

hat jemand erfahrung mit dieser kefü?

danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ka1saa (20. Juli 2011)

da scheinbar niemand zur heim2 antwortet: ich hab sie nicht, aber ich denke, dass sie grundsätzlich geht, wenn man sie noch bearbeitet. soll heißen, zurechtsägt. weiß nicht, wie die 2010er-rahmen genau an der aufnahme aussehen, sie sind scheinbar etwas besser als die 2009er, bei denen man die kefü-platte derbe sägen/direkt selber bauen musste, aber mit anpassen gings ja auch da schon...


----------



## Deleted138492 (20. Juli 2011)

Hier mal das Megavalanchevideo:


Das Video aus Willingen ist leider nix geworden, es zeigt nur den Boden...


----------



## DH-Rida (20. Juli 2011)

welche cam hast du ?


----------



## Deleted138492 (20. Juli 2011)

Eine Gopro HD. Leider geht beim Hochladen viel von der Qualität verloren.


----------



## ka1saa (20. Juli 2011)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Hier mal das Megavalanchevideo


 hätt ich grad auch enorm lust drauf... vielleicht klappts noch mit ischgl ende august.

das letzte mal alpe d'huez war ich mitm rennrad und habs bereut, dass ich nicht (auch) mein mtb mitgenommen hab  .


----------



## DH-Rida (20. Juli 2011)

is die gopro net so globig? kommt mir immer so riesig vor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (20. Juli 2011)

Schon, aber die ist auch ganz schön robust sowie wasserdicht.


----------



## Eksduro (20. Juli 2011)

@ lars: ein metallisches knallen?

guck mal ob evt der umwerfer mit der schwinge kollidiert...hatte das mal bei mir vermutet wo es ne zeitlang genauso war....jetz isses auf einmal weg aber an der schwinge sind an den in frage kommenden stelle leichte macken...


----------



## volcom74 (20. Juli 2011)

Montanez schrieb:


> Auf der Homepage steht 6 Wochen. Stimmen die für gewöhnlich oder gehts auch mal fixer? Schreib eh noch bis Anfang September Klausuren, vielleicht besser so




Ich hab meins am 24.05 bestellt. Kannst ja mal nachrechnen wie lange das ist. 
Heute kam die Mail das es auf dem Weg ist. Aber auch nur weil ich da letzte Woche richtig Stress gemacht habe. 
Kommt auch keiner von den Vögeln auf die Idee einen zu benachrichtigen wenn es länger dauert. Ist ja kein Problem - hab ja nächste Saison noch genug Zeit zu fahren.
Das Beste ist: der Lenker war im Rückstand
Keine Ahnung ob es woanders schneller geht aber die Schnellsten sind die nicht.


----------



## DH-Rida (20. Juli 2011)

bei manchen rennrädern steht sogar 17 wochen ^^


----------



## Montanez (20. Juli 2011)

Das ärgerlichste ist, dass die starken Preisreduzierungen angeblich Preisfehler waren. Jetzt muss ich gucken das ich wenigstens wieder die 15% auf den Endpreis bekomme, in der Auftragsbestätigung sind nämlich nur 10% auf den Grundpreis verrechnet. Das waren zum "Preisfehler" immerhin 315 mehr, zu den 15% immerhin 115.


----------



## ka1saa (20. Juli 2011)

Montanez schrieb:


> Preisfehler


 oh mann... ob die mal ihre homepage im griff haben... fand den preis schon ziemlich gut, muss ich sagen, wie sonst im herbst.

zu den lieferzeiten: grundsätzlich hilft oft nerv... nachfragen .


----------



## Montanez (21. Juli 2011)

ja es war zu schön um wahr zu sein! hatte mich da aber schon über die merkwürdigen 23,5% gewundert!


----------



## TheWho88 (22. Juli 2011)

jetzt mal noch unabhängig von der heim2 eine frage:

die fsa gravity light hat ja nur ein 22 und ein 32z Kettenblatt drinnen... macht es da 
a) sinn statt das 32 ein 36z dranzumachen
b) funktioniert das überhaupt (umwerfermäßig und so) und c) auf ein 32z kettenblatt macht es kaum sinn ein bash/kefü für 36 draufzumachen oder? - am besten wär doch dass kette und bash miteinander abschließen würden oder?

muss schon sagen die fsa gravity light ist ein komisches ding.


----------



## Montanez (22. Juli 2011)

Ich bin der Meinung das eine 2-fach Kurbel mit 22-36 Zähnen optimal für den meisten Einsatzzwecke ist. Vom Umwerfer her ist das kein Problem, selbst 16 Zähne Differenz werden öfters gefahren.
Mit 32 Zähnen kommt man halt leicht bergab schnell an seine Grenzen. Ich hab da lieber was zum nachtreten  Ein 22er zum Klettern sollte voll und ganz reichen.


----------



## -MIK- (22. Juli 2011)

Ich habe sogar überlegt auf 24 / 36 bei 32er Kassette umzurüsten. 

@herkulars: Hast Du eigentlich schon den SLX 2-fach getestet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (22. Juli 2011)

Ich fahre am Hanzz den SLX Zweifachumwerfer (22-36), und mit dem gibts im Gegensatz zum XT Dreifachumwerfer keine Probleme mit Schleifen oder Ähnlichem. Wenn ihr davon leicht genervt seid (so wie ich), dann nehmt den SLX-Umwerfer.


----------



## -MIK- (22. Juli 2011)

Check, dann wird der jetzt bestellt, das geht mir derbe auf die N.....erven.

Der müsste doch passen oder:

Klick


----------



## Deleted138492 (22. Juli 2011)

Jap, genau der.


----------



## herkulars (22. Juli 2011)

Nee, konnte ich noch nicht testen. Bin gerade erst vom Kurztrip an die Ostsee zurück. Mein Jimbo steht seit letztem Samstag im Keller und prahlt noch mit dem Dreck aus Willingen vor den anderen Rädern.


----------



## -MIK- (24. Juli 2011)

Kurze Frage, passt das Zahnrad und gehe ich richtig in der Annahme, dass es mit Steighilfen ist?

Klickt

Kurbel ist die Afterburner... ^^


----------



## Deleted138492 (24. Juli 2011)

Ja und ja.


----------



## -MIK- (25. Juli 2011)

THX


----------



## Montanez (25. Juli 2011)

Nicht das es ich momentan schon bräuchte aber rein interessehalber: Gehen auch andere Kettenblätter auf die Saint Kurbel oder haben die Spezialmaße?


----------



## eFMx (25. Juli 2011)

Hat jemand zufällig das 2010er Jimbo und kann mir sagen ob 2.5er Der Kaiser bzw. Minion 2.5er reinpassen? Oder empfehlt ihr für Downhill/Saalbach andere Reifen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (25. Juli 2011)

Kein 2.5er ist breiter als ein Schwalbereifen. Da letztere passen und Kaiser/Minion drunter liegen, ist das kein Problem.


----------



## -MIK- (25. Juli 2011)

Minion = 0 Problemo


----------



## gremlino (26. Juli 2011)

Hat jemand schon mal 2,4er Nobby Nics im Crystal Stoke von 2010 probiert. Haben die noch Platz oder wird das schon zu knapp? Meine Freundin möchte unbedingt breitere Reifen drauf haben......

Oder muss ich wegen dem Crystal Stoke im Lady Forum fragen?


----------



## eFMx (26. Juli 2011)

Bei meinem Jimbo knarzt glaube ich die Gabelkrone? Kann das sein? Anderswo kann ich es nicht lokalisieren.

Ich will das Rad aber nicht schon wieder zu Rose schicken... -.-


----------



## ka1saa (26. Juli 2011)

knackweg-thread :
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?do=discuss&group=&discussionid=2640

und ja, die steckachse ist seeehr oft der verursacher nicht zu ortender knarz-geräusche ... auf jeden fall nen schnellen (fettigen ) blick wert.


----------



## -MIK- (26. Juli 2011)

Geil, das Ding lebt ja immer noch.  Hab da heute mal was ergänzt, was bei mir aaaandauernd für Knacken gesorgt hat: Sattelklemme..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OJMad (26. Juli 2011)

So Jungs...
Es ist passiert.
Eigentlich wollte ich ja meine Züge maximal bei Minustemperaturen im Winter in der warmen Stube wechseln, wenn ich eh nicht biken will.
Aber heute ist mir der Zug direkt am Schaltwerk gerissen.

Wäre nochmal jemand so nett und fasst die besten Tipps nochmal zusammen, bevor ich den Zug rausziehe und nicht mehr rein bekomme?


----------



## Deleted138492 (26. Juli 2011)

Wenn du die Hülle drin lässt, brauchst du den neuen nur durchzuschieben.


----------



## -MIK- (26. Juli 2011)

So Jungens, moin isset soweit: MIK wird entwolverinisiert, will sagen, das Blech kommt aus dem Handgelenk. 

Bleibt sauber so lange ich weg bin.


----------



## ka1saa (26. Juli 2011)

-MIK- schrieb:


> So Jungens, moin isset soweit: MIK wird entwolverinisiert, will sagen, das Blech kommt aus dem Handgelenk.
> 
> Bleibt sauber so lange ich weg bin.


na denn ma alles gute für den endspurt in der angelegenheit ! bis in bälde!


----------



## -MIK- (27. Juli 2011)

Aaaaaaaautschn....  Blech is raus, wenn ich @ home bin gibbet Fotos, krass wie viel das war. Wollte nur kurz 'Laut geben, alles roger und gut verlaufen. Schade, dass die Ecke hier 3g-mäßig dunkel ist...


----------



## funbiker9 (27. Juli 2011)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Aaaaaaaautschn....  Blech is raus, wenn ich @ home bin gibbet Fotos, krass wie viel das war. Wollte nur kurz 'Laut geben, alles roger und gut verlaufen. Schade, dass die Ecke hier 3g-mäßig dunkel ist...



...dann wünsch ich Dir mal schnelle und gute Genesung MIK


----------



## ka1saa (27. Juli 2011)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> ...dann wünsch ich Dir mal schnelle und gute Genesung MIK


jau, von mir auch! geht doch nichts über ein bisschen metallteile-gewichtsoptimierung !


----------



## Montanez (28. Juli 2011)

ka1saa schrieb:


> jau, von mir auch! geht doch nichts über ein bisschen metallteile-gewichtsoptimierung !



Da kann ich mit machen. Am 17.6. raus bekommen. Das heilt aber schnell, war keine 3 Wochen später wieder kräftig biken, allerdings wars danach wieder etwas grüner als vorher  Aber es hat sich gelohnt!







P.S.: Ja, noch mit Knochen und volle 6g Titan


----------



## Deleted138492 (28. Juli 2011)

Gute Besserung an beide .

btw: Haben Milch und Wasser eigene Gewichtseinheiten?


----------



## Montanez (28. Juli 2011)

Haha, ja das hab ich mich auch gefragt als ich das ding gekauft hab. bzw ich wusste das es die dichte bis auf nachkommastellen gleich ist. überhaupt g und wasser ml...das ist nun wirklich per definition das gleiche vom gewicht.
aber genug kluggeschissen. über die 6g war ich echt verwundert. dachte das wäre mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herkulars (28. Juli 2011)

Gute Besserung, MIK! Bald kann's wieder los gehen!


----------



## -MIK- (28. Juli 2011)

Danke Leute, hier mal ein paar "Impressionen":


----------



## Montanez (28. Juli 2011)

alter falter, da war ja ordentlich was verbaut! fühlt sich aber super an wenn wieder verheilt ist und nichts stört mehr!


----------



## -MIK- (28. Juli 2011)

Freu mich schon drauf, im Moment ist die Bewegung ja eingeschränkt, allein wegen den Monsterpflastern...


----------



## Lollek_303 (28. Juli 2011)

Als erstes mal...
Hey MIK....gute Besserung.. ;-)


Ich hätte da noch eine Frage an die Allgemeinheit
was würdet ihr für Gabeln empfehlen für einen Uncle Jimbo Rahmen..??..
zu beachten sollte sein das ich ein wenig auf das Geld achten muss....
Gruß Olli


----------



## -MIK- (28. Juli 2011)

Danke

Die hier zB: 36 Talas RC2 gebraucht

Kann von der Talas nur schwärmen, wenn es neu sein soll dürfte aber RS günstiger werden. Hauptsache 160mm.


----------



## Lollek_303 (28. Juli 2011)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> Die hier zB: 36 Talas RC2 gebraucht
> 
> Kann von der Talas nur schwärmen, wenn es neu sein soll dürfte aber RS günstiger werden. Hauptsache 160mm.



Wobei ich glaube das die preislich noch etwas steigen wird....ich hab sie mal auf beobachten gesetzt.
Ich suche eingentlich so was um die 400 Euro und was ich auch glaube ist das ich für den Jimbo Rahmen einen ziemlich langen Schaft benötige...die 203 mm. erscheinen mir schon etwas knapp bemessen...


----------



## herkulars (28. Juli 2011)

Alter Falter MIK, ich dachte Du bist vom Drop geplumpst und nicht in einem Eisenwarenladen eingeschlagen!


----------



## Deleted138492 (28. Juli 2011)

Bäh bäh bäh! Bleib nur weg von der Talas. Besorg dir eine Lyrik Coil RC2 DH/ MC DH und feddisch.

@ MIK: Und die Gewichtsersparnis liegt bei wievielen kg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (28. Juli 2011)

@Lars: LOL, ja, hab auch gut gestaunt... 

Hör blooooß nicht auf den Müs lee, der hat keine Ahnung, zwar hilft der mir immer wieder wenn ich mal nicht weiß was am Jimbo verbaut werden muss aber sonst...  Ich mag die Talas sehr, bei meinem kampfgewicht spricht die auch sensibel genug an aber seine Empfehlung unterstütze ich auch. 

@Gewichtsfrage: 14g


----------



## morph027 (28. Juli 2011)

@Gabel: Da bin ich ganz bei Müs Lee. Dat Dingen rockt!


----------



## Lollek_303 (28. Juli 2011)

morph027 schrieb:


> @Gabel: Da bin ich ganz bei Müs Lee. Dat Dingen rockt!


Ja die Lyrik ist gut...aber genau wie die Fox leider etwas zu teuer...
Was kann man sonst noch in einen Jimbo Rahmen bauen..??
Spiele ja schon mit dem Gedanken eine RS Relevation mit 150mm Federweg zu nehmen....


----------



## Deleted138492 (28. Juli 2011)

Eine Revelation wäre auch möglich. Damit wäre der Lenkwinkel halt rund 0.5° flacher und das Tretlager ein paar Millimeter tiefer (fällt aber sicher nicht sonderlich auf).

Neu und für den kleinen Geldbeutel. Die soll sogar einigermaßen was taugen. Oder eine RST Storm, welche augenscheinlich etwas schwieriger zu besorgen ist...

Wenn du mal Geld über hast: http://shop.shiftycart.de/a.php/shop/gocycle/lang/x/a/19162/


----------



## Lollek_303 (28. Juli 2011)

Ich hab ja eine Lyrik im Keller aber da ist der Schaft zu kurz, kann sie leider nicht einbauen und mit der Schaftlänge bekomme ich auch kein wirkliches Geld mehr dafür....Also irgendwas muss her und zwar schnell...ich will dieses verdammte Bike endlich fahren... 
Nach der RST und der Suntour habe ich ja auch schon recherchiert aber bisher habe ich keinen gefunden der mir eine klare Aussage geben konnte ob sich die Investition lohnt.


----------



## Deleted138492 (28. Juli 2011)

Zur Suntour gibts doch ein paar Infos im Forum. Wenn du wirklich nix Brauchbares findest (was mich wundern würde), frag den User sharky. Der hatte die Duro mal.

Frag mal die Kerle von Sport Import, ob sie dir einen neuen Schaft einpressen können. Das wäre definitiv die günstiges Lösung. Oder aber besorg dir eine neue/gebrauchte Standrohreinheit mit ausreichender Schaftlänge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lollek_303 (28. Juli 2011)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Oder aber besorg dir eine neue/gebrauchte Standrohreinheit mit ausreichender Schaftlänge.



Hab das Thema jetzt schon einige Wochen versucht anzugehen....
Die Kosten kommen egal wie du es drehst viel zu hoch, das Teil zu verkaufen und sich was neues zu holen ist meiner Meinung nach die beste Möglichkeit...(und mit neuen Schaft einpressen bei einer Lyrik ist glaube ich nicht das wirklich Wahre).


----------



## GeorgeP (29. Juli 2011)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Danke Leute, hier mal ein paar "Impressionen":


 

Das sieht ja wie aus einem fischertechnik baukasten aus 

Na dann gehts ja jetzt schnell bergauf 
Cheers
George


----------



## TheWho88 (30. Juli 2011)

Mal kurz Off-Topic:

Was brauch ich zur demontage der FSA Gravity light (Werkzeugmäßig).
Ist dies einfach zu bewerkstelligen wenn ich damit noch keine Erfahrung habe?

Ich möchte mich nächstes WE meine neue E.Thirteen DS montieren - deshalb die Frage

Besten Dank und auch von mir gute Besserung an MIK


----------



## -MIK- (30. Juli 2011)

Danke Who. 

Nen 10er Inbus und dann auf der Nichtantriebsseite die 10er inbus lösen. Da ist ein integrierter Kurbelabzieher drin, geht erst schwer, dann leicht, dann wieder schwer. Weiterdrehen, bis Du die Kurbel in derHand hast.


----------



## jonalisa (31. Juli 2011)

Wuensche auf diesem Weg allen eine gute Besserung.

Sonnige, staubige Gruesse aus dem Sueden Italiens.


----------



## -MIK- (31. Juli 2011)

Dankeee


----------



## trigger666 (11. August 2011)

Falls jemand zuschlagen will, Rose gibt jetzt schon Rabatte auf die 2011er Modelle.

Falls mir jemand ein DH2 schenken möchte, bitte in Rahmengröße M. Danke.


----------



## Bueck (11. August 2011)

Wer hat noch kein Jimbo_6? 
Mod.2009 Sram9 FoxTalas36

ggf. verkauf ich es und würd mir ein Beef-FR-SL gönnen.

Ins Jimbo kämen dann die komplette neue Beef-Kurbel (3-fach) sowie die Avid Bremse und die neue Stütze inkl. neuem Sattel.
Behalten möcht ich somit meine Kurbel - meine Selfm. KeFü (oder ist Verhandlungssache) sowie Sattel und Formula Bremse.
Die Selfmade-Umlenkung (funzt genial) bleibt drann - Org. Wippe wird aber mitgeliefert (nagelneu).
Na? Wie wärs? 
Preis VB 1500


----------



## seven-secrets (17. August 2011)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Danke Leute, hier mal ein paar "Impressionen":



Aha, neue Reifenheber und Multitool hat der MIK! Auch die Einfädelhilfen für innenverlegte Züge gefallen mir. Und alles aus bestem rostfreiem Stahl, hat sicher 'ne Stange gekostet.


----------



## -MIK- (17. August 2011)

Hah, das sag ich Dir, das ging in die Tausende....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lollek_303 (17. August 2011)

Hy Leute,
irgendwie habe ich nur Ärger und Stress mit meinem Uncle Jimbo Aufbau.
Beim weiteren montieren der Parts ist mir ein Spiel am Hinterbau aufgefallen,
ich habe davon mal 2 Videos gemacht (Qualität ist schlecht ich weis) 
wenn ihr auf die Geräuche achtet hört man das Spiel aber ganz deutlich.
Was haltet ihr davon...jemand sowas schonmal gehabt.
Nach einem Tel. mit der Rose Technik Abteilung sagte man mir das man einen Lagerschaden in Form eines kompletten Lagersatzes (90Euro) beheben kann, Bike muss eingeschickt werden.
http://www.youtube.com/user/Ollilip#p/a/u/0/scmdomKneYw

http://www.youtube.com/user/Ollilip#p/a/u/1/LKoHYCx3-x8

Gruß Olli


----------



## -MIK- (17. August 2011)

Da ist kein Lager, dass ist nur die Achse, auf die die Umlenkhebel geklemmt werden. Löse die Klemmung der Umlenkhebel auf der Achse, ziehe die Achse fest (Inbus auf beide aufsetzen und fest ziehen), dann die Klemmhebel wieder festziehen und alles ist gut.

Wenn es das nicht ist, dann ist das imho das Dämpferauge, was ausgeschlagen ist.


----------



## DH-Rida (18. August 2011)

bei rose gibts ja jz gute prozente, es beef cake dh is auch dabei und wÃ¼rde jz in meiner konfiguraton ganze 300â¬ weniger kosten ^^ naja, abeer ich bin froh da ichs schon frÃ¼h bestellt hab, weils nur noch in black L verfÃ¼gbar is


----------



## MettiMett (18. August 2011)

Habe es auch genutzt und mit ein Granite Chief bestellt und etwas verändert. 15% sind schon super!


----------



## ka1saa (21. August 2011)

so, jimbo ist geputzt und geölt, am di. gehts nach ischgl ! treff ich da noch mehr roseaner?


----------



## LGswim16 (22. August 2011)

Hi
Hab mir nen Beef cake fr sl 6 (orange/ L) bestellt?
Is schÃ¶n wenn man 360â¬ dabei spart!! 

Hat des Beef cake sl franzosen oder auto ventil??


----------



## -MIK- (22. August 2011)

LGswim16 schrieb:


> Hat des Beef cake sl franzosen oder auto ventil??



Dem Beef ist das vollkommen Hupe, kommt auf den verbauten Schlauch an.  Glaube aber dass Rose Sclaverand, sprich Franzosenventil verbaut.

@ka1saa: Viel Spaß!!


----------



## LGswim16 (22. August 2011)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Dem Beef ist das vollkommen Hupe, kommt auf den verbauten Schlauch an.  Glaube aber dass Rose Sclaverand, sprich Franzosenventil verbaut.



Och nö hatte bis jetzt nur schlechte erfahrungen mit franzosen ventil

Da die Frabzosen ventile kleiner sind: Sind die Ventillöcher der felge vom beef cake  mit nem adapter ( ring zum verkleiner des durchmessers für franzosen ventil) ausgestattet oder nicht?

Was meinst du mit ,,vollkommen Hupe,,?


----------



## -MIK- (22. August 2011)

"vollkommen Hupe" = egal. 

In der Regel sind da Adapter drin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ka1saa (22. August 2011)

-MIK- schrieb:


> @ka1saa: Viel Spaß!!


danke ! 
jetzt gehts ab in die heia  damit morgen der trail gerockt werden kann ! gibt dann sicher auch mal paar bilder vom jimbo in aktion, also bis denne, bleibt mal alle schön fit!


----------



## DH-Rida (25. August 2011)

hey,
weis einer von euch was der service für ein fox dhx rc2 dämpfer bei rose kostet ??


----------



## -MIK- (25. August 2011)

Rose macht keinen Service, wenn es mehr wird müssen die auch einschicken. Schick das Ding zu TFTuned nach England. Da wird ein Termin vereinbart, das Teil wird hoch geschickt und kommt wenige Tage später wieder zurück.

Rose schickt zu Toxo... verabschiede Dich dann schon Mal von der Saison.


----------



## Montanez (25. August 2011)

Servus zusammen,
habe es schon im rose forum gepostet, aber hier sprichts vielleicht mehr an:

Hab an meiner neuen Talas 36 160mm RLC FIT 2011 rum gemacht (Neues Uncle Jimbo 4). Nachdem ich fertig war Rad wieder eingebaut und Bremssattel montiert da ist mir aufgefallen,  dass der Zwischenraum zwischen Bremsscheibe und  der Aufnahme an der  Gabel vielleicht 1/10mm beträgt. Ist das normal???  Wenn sich die Scheibe  nur mininimal verziehen sollte schrabbt die an  der Gabel. Ist das bei  euch auch so?

Habe die DT Swiss E2000 (sollten es jedenfalls sein, steht nicht direkt   drauf sondern die Einzelbezeichnungen der Felgen (EX500) und der Naben   (350?)) und Avid Elixir CR, 200er Scheibe vorne.
Hier mal ein Bild auf dem mans gut sehen kann:







Und von vorne:


----------



## Deleted138492 (25. August 2011)

Kommt durchaus vor. Wenn sich Toleranzen addieren (Gabel, Nabe, Scheibe) kann es schon mal knapp werden.


----------



## DH-Rida (26. August 2011)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Rose macht keinen Service, wenn es mehr wird müssen die auch einschicken. Schick das Ding zu TFTuned nach England. Da wird ein Termin vereinbart, das Teil wird hoch geschickt und kommt wenige Tage später wieder zurück.
> 
> Rose schickt zu Toxo... verabschiede Dich dann schon Mal von der Saison.



ich hab aber glaub ich irgendwo gelesen oda in nem video gesehn, dass rose jetzt auch den service machen darf......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (26. August 2011)

das einzige was ich mir jetzt auf die schnelle vorstellen kann, das die endstücke von der nabe  re. /lks. vertauscht sind oder das diese nicht masshaltig sind.
Versuch mal die nabenendstücke zu tauschen und wenn das nicht hilft mal ein anderes vorderrad ausprobieren.

Cheers
George


----------



## trigger666 (26. August 2011)

Rose macht den Service für Dämpfer und Gabeln jetzt im Haus.


----------



## -MIK- (26. August 2011)

Ich sags noch einmal, es geht dabei nur um den Ölwechsel, sobald ein "richtiger" Service gemacht werden muss (sprich Dichtungen tauschen, Dämpfungen servicen,..), schicken die das Ding zu Toxo....

So zumindest mein Stand.


----------



## Haarddremel (26. August 2011)

Das wird hier im Herstellerforum beschrieben: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=522872 

Grundservice usw. bei Rose, weitere Veränderungen weiterhin bei Toxo.


----------



## DH-Rida (26. August 2011)

also rund 50-60 â¬ fÃ¼r Ã¶lwechsel....


----------



## -MIK- (26. August 2011)

Jupp...

P.S.: Also nur für die Schmierung, das Öl aus der Dämpfung wird nicht gewechselt...


----------



## DH-Rida (26. August 2011)

so, ich hab ma bei rose gefragt und die machen auch en komplett service bei sich also alle Ã¶le und dichtungen wechseln (dÃ¤mpfer 102â¬) aber reperaturen und garantie sachen werden eingeschickt


----------



## trigger666 (26. August 2011)

DH-Rida schrieb:


> so, ich hab ma bei rose gefragt und die machen auch en komplett service bei sich also alle öle und dichtungen wechseln (dämpfer 102) aber reperaturen und garantie sachen werden eingeschickt



sach ich doch ihr ungläubigen!


----------



## -MIK- (26. August 2011)

Blablabla....  Hast recht, der Kaffee (+ Stck Kuchen) geht auf mich. Wann treffen wir uns?


----------



## Deleted138492 (26. August 2011)

Schick mir auch ein Stück .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (27. August 2011)

Nix schicken, das machen wir persönlich. Wenn das Wetter passt vielleicht in Todtnau?


----------



## Deleted138492 (27. August 2011)

Wenn Wetter, Zeit, Hand und fahrbarer Untersatz passen .


----------



## Montanez (27. August 2011)

Hat zufällig mal einer geschaut ob da bei euren bikes mehr platz zwischen bremsscheibe und gabel ist?


----------



## -MIK- (27. August 2011)

Okay, also bei mir ist da doch mehr Platz. Allerdings frage ich was da passiert sein soll.


----------



## GeorgeP (28. August 2011)

@ Montanez

hast du nicht noch ein zweites laufrad, kann ja sein das die nabe zu außermittig eingespeicht ist.


----------



## Montanez (28. August 2011)

leider nein, jedenfalls keins mit steckachse. evtl. komm ich die tage mal dazu mit nem kumpel zu fahren der ebenfalls dt swiss laufräder hat, aber ne lyrik. mal sehn wie das da aussieht ...


----------



## Deleted138492 (28. August 2011)

Selbst wenn die Nabe aussermittig eingespeicht wäre, würde das nicht zu diesem Ergebnis führen. Damit wäre lediglich die Felge seitlich versetzt.


----------



## GeorgeP (28. August 2011)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Selbst wenn die Nabe aussermittig eingespeicht wäre, würde das nicht zu diesem Ergebnis führen. Damit wäre lediglich die Felge seitlich versetzt.


 

Stimmt, wo du recht hast, hast du recht.

Wie sieht es denn mit den plugs in der nabe aus, kann man da re. und lks vertauschen ?

Habs mir gerade selber beantwortet, jep man kann re. und lks. vertrauschen.


----------



## Montanez (28. August 2011)

meinst du die distanzstücke links und rechts?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (28. August 2011)

Montanez schrieb:


> meinst du die distanzstücke links und rechts?


 

jep genau, die meine ich. also bei meinem DT laufrad vorne könnte ich re und lks verwechseln wenn sie mal rausfallen.

Mess doch einfach mal nach


----------



## Montanez (28. August 2011)

also die sind zwar rel. locker aber rausnehmen kann man die ohne weiteres nicht. außerdem sind die durchmesser in denen die in die nabe gesteckt werden  links und rechts verschieden. das kanns also nicht sein. in der tiefe unterscheiden sie sich um ca 0,6mm. wenn die mehr luft auf der bremsseite wären wäre schon gut.
aber es scheint einfach so zu sein. das rad sieht in der gabel auch sehr mittig aus.


----------



## ka1saa (29. August 2011)

Montanez schrieb:


> Hat zufällig mal einer geschaut ob da bei euren bikes mehr platz zwischen bremsscheibe und gabel ist?


Bei meinem Jimbo von 2009 siehts ähnlich aus (Crossmax SX + The One + Fox-Gabel) und ich bin damit die letzte Woche viele tausend Höhenmeter in den Alpen rumgebügelt , sollte also passen... kleiner Bericht mit 1 - 2 Bildern folgt, aber wollt jetzt mal die Frage schnell beantworten.


----------



## Montanez (29. August 2011)

hab gestern bei nem kollegen mit ner talas ähnliches festgestellt. hat sich nicht viel getan! bei nem anderen mit ner lyrik war mehr platz!
danke für die antworten!


----------



## Lollek_303 (2. September 2011)

Da ich ja so viele Fragen hatte in letzter Zeit und euch mal kurz zeigen wollte was aus meinem Projekt bisher geworden ist hier mal ein kleines Update...
Vorbau, Lenker & Spacer werden noch gewechselt sobald ich etwas Geld übrig habe und die beste Einstellung auf Tour beurteilen kann.
Leider hat die Fahradwerkstatt den Umwerfer nicht korrekt montieren können und somit habe ich dort noch eine Baustelle (zu dem Thema werde ich euch bestimmt nochmal anhauen müssen).
Bremse hinten muss noch entlüftet werden (mach ich heute Abend) sowie Beläge einsetzen. Dann muss noch das Gabel & Dämpfer Setup auf mich eingestellt werden....
Aber seht selbst...


----------



## piilu (3. September 2011)

Ich hab nen 2010er Uncle Jimbo 6 mit Shimano Schaltung und würde diese jetzt ganz gerne  um eine Kettenführung und nen Bashguard erweitern. Welche Möglichkeiten hätte ich da? Hab hier mal gelesen, dass man bei älteren Modellen nen stück von der Kettenführung absägen musste damit die an das Rad passt, gibts da inzwischen alternativen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ka1saa (4. September 2011)

piilu schrieb:


> Ich hab nen 2010er Uncle Jimbo 6 mit Shimano Schaltung und würde diese jetzt ganz gerne  um eine Kettenführung und nen Bashguard erweitern. Welche Möglichkeiten hätte ich da? Hab hier mal gelesen, dass man bei älteren Modellen nen stück von der Kettenführung absägen musste damit die an das Rad passt, gibts da inzwischen alternativen?


du kannst iscg05-kefüs dranbauen, wobei man auch beim 2010er noch an selbiger feilen/sägen muss, soweit ich weiß, das funzt aber ganz gut. alternativ kann man auch ne kefü bei rose ordern, aber die ist scheinbar nicht so der burner, was man so hört.

@lollek: der vorbau muss weg  (meine meinung ^^)... ansonsten ziemlich schwarzes rad *hehe*, viel spaß beim basteln! wasn los beim umwerfer?


----------



## Lollek_303 (5. September 2011)

ka1saa schrieb:


> @lollek: der vorbau muss weg  (meine meinung ^^)... ansonsten ziemlich schwarzes rad *hehe*, viel spaß beim basteln! wasn los beim umwerfer?


Hey Kasaa...
Ja der Vorbau sieht ******* aus und ist für die Zwecke auch nicht der richtige...muss nur momentan etwas auf die Kohle achten...
Aber 50 Euros kann ich bestimmt demnächst mal abzwacken...
Zum Umwerfer:
der Werkstatt Typ sagte das er etwas am Umwerfer abfeilen musste und das der Rahmen im Weg gewesen sei und das die Linie vom Zugseil nur schwer einzuhalten wäre (rutscht wohl aus der Führung)..
Ich bin vorgestern ein paar Stunden probegefahren und konnte ohne Probleme am Umwerfer schalten...(laut Ausage von der Werkstatt soll das nicht lange möglich sein..??)..
Das der Umwerfer nicht korrekt passt bzw. anzubringen ist, habe ich selber schon fest gestellt als ich versucht habe ihn zu montieren.
Mal ne Frage an alle: Wie habt ihr den euren Shimano E-Type Umwerfer montiert...???


----------



## GeorgeP (6. September 2011)

Lollek_303 schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an alle: Wie habt ihr den euren Shimano E-Type Umwerfer montiert...???


 


Schaust du bitte hier er funktioniert einfach nicht richtig. Entweder XTR oder Sram X irgendwas umwerfer montieren.

Cheers
George


----------



## -MIK- (6. September 2011)

Moin Gang 

mal ne kurze Fräge zum 09er Jimbo, würde folgender Umwerfer bei 22 / 36 2-fach Afterburner passen?

SRAM X0 Front Mech 2 x 10sp Low Direct Mount in der Spec1 39T Bottom Pull Version.

LG
MIK


----------



## herkulars (6. September 2011)

Nein, passt nicht. Sofern ich das bisher gesehen habe ist der Direct-Mount-Standard etwas anderes als den E-Type direkt am Rahmen zu befestigen.

Vergleich mal die Befestigungspunkte auf den beiden Bildern:











Ups, bißchen groß, das zweite Bild. Naja, kann man wenigstens was erkennen.


----------



## -MIK- (6. September 2011)

Boah nerv.... diese Directmount Kacke nervt langsam echt. Warum man das so einschränken muss und dann noch die Zuganbindung versaut.... *#grml#*

Danke Dir Lars!!

Aber welcher SRAM Umwerfer passt denn dann bei den 09er Jimbos?

Edit: Irgendwie musset aber funzen:



psycho82 schrieb:


> Ok - 2. Anlauf mit den Bildern:
> 
> 
> IMG_1295.jpg
> ...


----------



## GeorgeP (6. September 2011)

Der sollte doch passen


der unterschied der beiden sram umwerfer liegt wohl in low und highmount. Der von mir eingestellte ist ein low direct mount


----------



## -MIK- (6. September 2011)

Wie heißt denn das Ding genau? Gibt es jetzt von E-Type zu E-Type auch noch Unterschiede?


----------



## GeorgeP (6. September 2011)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Wie heißt denn das Ding genau? Gibt es jetzt von E-Type zu E-Type auch noch Unterschiede?


 

nein gibt es nicht, e-type ist e-typ. Egal ob XT oder XTR

Hab ich doch geschrieben wie das heist 

Sram low direct mount


----------



## herkulars (6. September 2011)

Jau, das sieht schon besser aus. Aber sagmal Mik, was ist denn aus dem SLX 2-Fach geworden? Passt nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (6. September 2011)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Hab ich doch geschrieben wie das heist
> 
> Sram low direct mount



Lewelein, isch han doch uch den low direct mount verlinkt, allerdings hat der ene andere Bracket mit ene größere Abstand.... 

@Herkulars: Ich bereite mich gerade seelisch drauf vor, dass ich vor das gleiche Problem laufen könnte und das Ding nicht funktioniert... Hast Du den schon verbaut?


----------



## herkulars (6. September 2011)

Nope. Ich hab momentan weder zum Biken noch zum Schrauben Zeit. Kommt aber noch, der Winter wird ja lang. 

Ich hab da noch wat jefunden. Bringt hoffentlich etwas Licht ins Dunkel. Demnach brauchst Du S3 oder Spec3 aus Deinem verlinkten Artikel.


----------



## Deleted138492 (6. September 2011)

Nimm doch einfach den 665er SLX, der funzt.


----------



## -MIK- (6. September 2011)

Glaub den hab ich sogar genommen.... 

Danke @Lars!!


----------



## GeorgeP (6. September 2011)

herkulars schrieb:


> Nope. Ich hab momentan weder zum Biken noch zum Schrauben Zeit. Kommt aber noch, der Winter wird ja lang.
> 
> Ich hab da noch wat jefunden. Bringt hoffentlich etwas Licht ins Dunkel. Demnach brauchst Du S3 oder Spec3 aus Deinem verlinkten Artikel.


 

na das nenn ich mal ne saubere erklärung THX !

Cheers
George


----------



## piilu (6. September 2011)

Also würde der hier auch gehen? Auch wenn ich nur nen 9 fach Schaltwerk hab?
http://fahrradschmiede-shop.de/MTB-...ual-Pull-42T.html?force_admin_stoken=8D6AA9EF


----------



## herkulars (7. September 2011)

Dranpassen würde der wohl schon, aber ein Mix aus 9/10-Fach Komponentent funktioniert meiner Meinung nach nicht. Schmeiß mal die Forensuche an, das wurde hier schon heiß diskutiert. Vielleicht hat es inzwischen ja jemand ausprobiert.


----------



## OJMad (7. September 2011)

9 / 10 fach sollte man nur bei den Komponenten nicht mischen, die davon betroffen sind.

Ritzel
Kette
Schalthebel
Schaltwerk


Beim Umwerfer hat da keine Probleme.

Oder überseh ich was?


----------



## trigger666 (7. September 2011)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Blablabla....  Hast recht, der Kaffee (+ Stck Kuchen) geht auf mich. Wann treffen wir uns?



Wie wärs mit einem Treffen im Harz? Am besten im Bikepark Braunlage.

Wer will noch kommen und vor allem wann??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (7. September 2011)

Klingt gut, je nach dem wann, wäre ich dabei.


----------



## morph027 (7. September 2011)

Wenn's nicht in den nächsten 2 Wochen ist, komm ich auch gern vorbei


----------



## herkulars (7. September 2011)

Bin dabei, hab allerdings erst wieder ab Mitte Oktober Zeit.


----------



## trigger666 (7. September 2011)

Wie wärs mit dem 15. und 16.10.2011?

Der Park macht Ende Oktober zu.


----------



## -MIK- (7. September 2011)

Uuuh, muss ich kurzfristig entscheiden, Wetter und Verfügbarkeit meiner Jungs in der Firma ist da ausschlaggebend...


----------



## herkulars (7. September 2011)

Passt! Willst Du an beiden Tagen den Park unsicher machen oder wollen wir ne schöne Enduro-Runde fahren? Ich habe da einen Leckerbissen ab Schierke mit fast schon alpinem Charakter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morph027 (7. September 2011)

Beides klingt gut!


----------



## trigger666 (8. September 2011)

Ob beide Tage Park oder nur ein Tag Park und ein Tag Tour, sollten wir kurzfristig klar machen. Je nachdem wer kommt und wie die Lust drauf ist.

Ein Tour-Klassiker wäre auch Wolfswarte und Magdeburger Weg.

Ein wichtiger Punkt ist das Wetter. Fahren und Treffen wir uns bei jedem Wetter oder gibt es Einschränkungen? Nicht das jemand drei Stunden anreist und keiner ist da.


----------



## piilu (8. September 2011)

Hätte nochmal ne Frage an die Fahrer mit nem 2 fach Umwerfer. Funktionirt der SLX Umwerfer gut? oder gibts dait auch ähnliche Probleme wie mit dem 3 fach Xt Umwerfer?


----------



## Montanez (8. September 2011)

also meiner tuts gut! der zug läuft zwar auch sehr bescheiden aber das ist ein fehler des rahmens. jedenfalls funktioniert und schaltet er gut, zudem kein schleifen in keiner schaltkombination!


----------



## herkulars (8. September 2011)

trigger666 schrieb:


> Ein wichtiger Punkt ist das Wetter. Fahren und Treffen wir uns bei jedem Wetter oder gibt es Einschränkungen? Nicht das jemand drei Stunden anreist und keiner ist da.



Ich sach ma so: Beim Wetter entscheide ich eher spontan. Sollte es gießen wie aus Kübeln würde ich zumindest für einen Tag trotzdem vorbeikommen, sofern auch andere da sind. Man kann ja auch n Kaffee trinken und ein wenig quatschen. Beim Treffen dieses Jahr war's ja ähnlich.
Wie wär's dann gemeinsam ein Ferienhaus oder so zu mieten? Das kommt dann für alle beteiligten günstiger als irgendwo jeder ein Einzelzimmer. Wer gebucht hat muss dann aber auch antanzen!


----------



## Eksduro (8. September 2011)

moin zusammen,

also ich hätt auch lust, fänd einen tag park, eine tag tour ganz angenehm, werd aber auch nur spontan zusagen können...

ist im moment ne 50/50 sache


----------



## DH-Rida (11. September 2011)

hey, hab mal ne kleine frage zwischendurch.

is es schlimm wenn die grundplatte von der kefü beim einfedern am anfang der kettenstrebe schleift?  macht des was oder kann man des lassen ?


----------



## -MIK- (11. September 2011)

Is egal, schleift sich mit der Zeit ins Material....  Spasskopp, natürlich darf das nich schleifen. Da musst die Trägerplatte noch mal anpassen...


----------



## trigger666 (20. September 2011)

Falls es einer noch nicht kennt:

http://bike-channel.tv/film/die-guten-onkels-uncle-jimbo-treffen-in-willingen


----------



## DH-Rida (23. September 2011)

hey
am BC DH2 wird an der domain von rose die hohe obere gabelbrücke verbaut, aber des sieht ja bissel geknackt aus und rose hat gemeint das die niedrige net passen würde weil man sonst den federweg nemmer ganz nutzen könnte, das glaub ich denen aber net so ganz und bevor ich mir jz einfach die brücke kauf wollt ich noch ma wissen was ihr so dazu sagt.

Passt oder passt nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (24. September 2011)

Das passt nicht. Selbst wenn die Standrohre 210mm platz zwischen Krone und Staubabstreifer haben, drüfte das üben nicht reichen, um die Einstelknöpfe der Dämpfung über die Lagerschale zu bekommen. 

Hast Du denn mal gemessen wie die Gabel jetzt steht?


----------



## DH-Rida (24. September 2011)

wie wie sie jz steht ?


----------



## -MIK- (24. September 2011)

Na wie viel Federweg steht von Staubabstreifer bis zur unteren Brücke zur Verfügung?


----------



## DH-Rida (24. September 2011)

19,8 cm und oben sind ja zwischen steuersatz und brücke 2,5 cm gespacert


----------



## -MIK- (24. September 2011)

Dann kannste die Standrohre nicht weiter hoch schieben und dann passt imho nur die hohe Brücke.


----------



## DH-Rida (25. September 2011)

wie viel cm flacher ist den eigentlich die niedrige ?? weiste des ? 

weil wenn ich jz die spacer einfach rausmachen würd hät ich theoretisch ja 2,5-3,5 cm mehr


----------



## -MIK- (25. September 2011)

Wenn ich mir das hier ansehe, dann ist das obere Ende vom Steuerrohr bündig mit den Einstellknöpfen für die Dämpfung. Die niedrige Brücke ist soweit ich mich erinnere komplett gerade und hat irgendwas um 1,5 - 2cm dicke.

Willst Du denn auch die Front 3,5cm tiefer haben wenn Du die ganzen Spacer raus baust? Bin nach wie vor davon überzeugt, dass das nicht passen wird.


----------



## GeorgeP (25. September 2011)

Mik, geht das bild vieleicht noch gößer. Kann das kaum erkennen auf meinem 50" moni 

nich hauen, hab gerade nen clown zum frühstück gehabt 

Cheers
George


----------



## -MIK- (25. September 2011)

Normalerweise  bin ich immer der, der meckert wegen den Bildern aber hier dient es zur Veranschaulichung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (25. September 2011)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Normalerweise  bin ich immer der, der meckert wegen den Bildern aber hier dient es zur Veranschaulichung...


 
Ein bildausschnitt reicht auch, dazu braucht es nicht gleich das ganze bike

*duckundwech* 

ich geh jetzt besser biken


----------



## -MIK- (25. September 2011)

Wenn ich Dich krich ming Jung.... Ab aufs Bike, ich geh jetzt Kupplung am Touring tauschen....


----------



## GeorgeP (25. September 2011)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Wenn ich Dich krich ming Jung.... Ab aufs Bike, ich geh jetzt Kupplung am Touring tauschen....


 
um 11 uhr kommt ingo und dann gets los, na dann viel spaß beim schrauben


----------



## DH-Rida (25. September 2011)

also du is des auf dem bild die hohe brücke, blos das halt die rohre nach unten geschoben sind? (so hab ich mirs auch schon überlegt)


----------



## DH-Rida (28. September 2011)

wie fest muss man die gabelbrücken anziehen ??


----------



## TheWho88 (28. September 2011)

wie taugt dir das BC DH? würd mich mal interessieren wie die neuen RS Domains sind. 

sorry, passt jetzt nicht zu deiner frage. bei dieser kann ich dir nicht weiterhelfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH-Rida (28. September 2011)

also ich bin mit dem bike sehr sehr zufrieden (nach ein paar kleinen änderungen)
und zur domain, also meiner meinung nach sehr gut,
spricht in den ersten 2/3 schön an und im letzen drittel wird se schön progressiv (kann also so gut wie nicht durchschlagen), 
desweiteren is sie sehr gut verarbeitet, die einstellknöpfe rasten schön ein und bei jedem klick ist spürbar eine veränderung da.

und im vergleich zur boxxer rc sind die einzigen unterschiede:

1. der name 
2. die anders beschichteten standrohre 
3. die lackierung (boxxer schriftzug)
und 
4. der preis 


Edit: ich hab es 2012er modell schon drin, nicht wie auf dem bild oben es 2011er


----------



## funbiker9 (28. September 2011)

DH-Rida schrieb:


> also ich bin mit dem bike sehr sehr zufrieden (nach ein paar kleinen änderungen)
> und zur domain, also meiner meinung nach sehr gut,
> spricht in den ersten 2/3 schön an und im letzen drittel wird se schön progressiv (kann also so gut wie nicht durchschlagen),
> desweiteren is sie sehr gut verarbeitet, die einstellknöpfe rasten schön ein und bei jedem klick ist spürbar eine veränderung da.
> ...



...die 0,5kg mehr Gewicht, sollte man auch nicht unbedingt unterschlagen


----------



## DH-Rida (28. September 2011)

ja gut des hab ich jz vergessen


----------



## funbiker9 (28. September 2011)

DH-Rida schrieb:


> ja gut des hab ich jz vergessen



...kann ja mal passieren


----------



## TheWho88 (28. September 2011)

überrascht mich zu hören - wobei gewicht für mich sowieso eher eine untergeordnete Rolle spielt. 

glaub mein bc ist inzwischen bei 17,5 Kilo ;-) - aber seit heute nicht mehr bei mir daheim ... inspektion. Naja ich hoffe mal dass die Bikesaison für mich noch nicht gelaufen ist (trotz Prellung )


----------



## funbiker9 (28. September 2011)

Gewicht ist für mich auch nicht soooo wichtig...aber 0,5kg finde selbst ich arg. Vor allem an der Front, macht sich das negativ bemerkbar.


----------



## TheWho88 (28. September 2011)

ja ok da haste schon recht - jetzt wollt ich sagen dass ich eh ne totem coil gewohnt bin, aber die domain hat ja 3,4 kilo kann das sein? 

das ist schon ordentlich. naja aber ok - so ein unwendiges teil kommt ja eh fast nur im park gut


----------



## funbiker9 (28. September 2011)

Die Boxxer RC hat ca. 2900Gramm und die Domain über 3400Gramm. Wobei ich die Domain nicht schlecht machen will...also nicht falsch verstehen. Ich würde sie auch gerne mal testen...


----------



## -MIK- (28. September 2011)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Gewicht ist für mich auch nicht soooo wichtig...aber 0,5kg finde selbst ich arg. Vor allem an der Front, macht sich das negativ bemerkbar.



WORD, bin weiß Gott kein Leichtbauer aber ein halbes kg ist ein halbes kg..


----------



## funbiker9 (28. September 2011)

-MIK- schrieb:


> WORD, bin weiß Gott kein Leichtbauer aber ein halbes kg ist ein halbes kg..



Beim Biggi hatte ich den Vergleich...von einer 888 und einer Race an der Front...war ein Gewichtsunterschied von fast 0,8kg. Bei langsamen Drops, hat es bei der 888 ziemlich nach unten gezogen. Spürt man selbst als Leihe deutlich.

...aber nach wie vor, ich will die Domain nicht schlecht machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stone19 (4. Oktober 2011)

Hallo!
Hat jemand die Reach und Stack Werte vom Beef Cake DH parat? Ich hab mir gerade ein BC DH 8 als Testbike gekauft. Kurzentschlossen habe ich ein L genommen. Es gäbe aber auch noch ein M. 
Ich habe auch ein Jimbo in L. Das passt super. Jetzt, zu Hause, hab ich mir im Katalog die Werte angesehen. 
Oberrohr bei beiden 615 mm. Radstand logischerweise länger beim BC.
Mit Reach-Werten von um die 410-420mm komme ich ganz gut hin. Auf die Schnelle habe ich aber keine gefunden und wenn ich noch umbestellen will, muss ich Gas geben.
Danke im Voraus.
Mätti


----------



## -MIK- (4. Oktober 2011)

Reachwerte? Was n das?

Wie groß bist Du?
Welche Schrittlänge hast Du?

Fahre auf dem Jimbo L und auf dem DH Bike (Canyon Torque FRX) M....


----------



## Deleted138492 (4. Oktober 2011)

Hier MIK: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=372456

Werte kenne ich leider auch keine, sorry.


----------



## stone19 (4. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin 188 cm. Schrittlänge nicht gemessen. 
Ich hab noch ein Liteville 901XL. Das hat ne Oberrohrlänge von 625, das Jimbo hat 615. Die Räder trennen vom Standgefühl her (Reach) Galaxien. Das 901 ist ein ICE, das Jimbo ein Gokart. 
Ich hab halt auf der Arbeit bestellt und die Wahl zwischen L und M gehabt. Wenn man aufgelegt hat, kommen dann die Zweifel. Hätt ich, würd ich, soll ich lieber, u.s.w.. 
Vor zwei Jahren hatte ich mir mal ein FR in L geliehen und das kam mir schon ziemlich wendig vor. DH hat aber eine leicht andere Geo. 
Die schriftliche Bestätigung ist schon da. Anfang nächster Woche soll es kommen. Ich stelle dann mal Bilder ein. Mann, das ist ja fast so wie früher vor Weihnachten. Ich glaube, das mit dem Einschlafen heut wird so ne Sache.
Danke für die Antworten.
Grüße aus dem Saarland
Mätti


----------



## -MIK- (4. Oktober 2011)

THX @ Müs Lee.


----------



## piilu (4. Oktober 2011)

Hat jemand von euch an der FSA Afterburner den Shimano SLX Bashguard montiert?
Bei mir passt der überhaupt nicht dran wirkt so als hätte die Kurbel nen größeren Radius als der Bashguard der Durchmesser der Schrauben ist auch zu klein


----------



## jonalisa (6. Oktober 2011)

Ich weiss, dass wir das Thema schon hatten, aber ich finde es trotzdem irgendwie verwirrend, dass die Rose Jungs das Problem mit den Sattelklemmen nicht in den Griff kriegen.

Auf meine Anfrage, welche Klemme ich fuer meinen Onkel und mein Team Al-800 brauche, wurde mir gesagt, dass ich eine mit 34,9 mm Durchmesser benoetige.

Herr Fastring gibt also immer noch die gleiche Info raus, die er schon MIK gegeben hat.

Nachdem sowohl Mik als auch ich den Aussendurchmesser gemessen haben und beide ein Ergebnis von 36,4 mm erhielten, habe ich Herrn Fastring noch einmal darauf hingewiesen, dass hier irgendwo der Wurm drin ist. Zudem haben ja einige hier die Hope Sattelklemme mit 36,4 mm Durchmesser montiert haben, welche bestens funktionieren soll.

Auch auf der originalen Klemme ist die Aufschrift "36 mm" aufgedruckt.

Des weiteren stimmen die Masse der Original Klemme im Katalog nicht mit jenen auf der Homepage ueberein und weichen voneinander ab. So wird auf der Homepage als Mass eine Durchmesser von 36 mm angegeben und im Katalog ein Mass von 34,9 mm.

Egal.

Werde morgen die Hope Sattelklemme mit 36,4 mm Durchmesser bestellen und hoffe, dass diese dann auch passt?!

Waere ueber ein kurzes Feedback von jenen erfreut, die die Klemme bereits nutzen?!


----------



## jonalisa (6. Oktober 2011)

Zum SLX Bashguard.

Dieser muss passen. Ich fahre die Afterburner mit XT Kettenblaettern. Der Lochkreis ist der selbe.

Eventuell benoetigst du laengere Schrauben, da es sich um einen Plastik Bash handelt.


----------



## Deleted138492 (6. Oktober 2011)

Der Durchmesser der Stütze beträgt ja 31.6mm, womit 34.9 das richtige Maß des Sitzrohraußendurchmessers sein *sollte*. 2.4mm Wandstärke samt Lack wären doch ein bisschen viel des Guten, oder nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MettiMett (6. Oktober 2011)

Hallo. Wie schwierig gestaltet sich die Zugverlegung einer Reverb Stütze bei einem GC Rahmen? Hat jemand dies schon getan?


----------



## jonalisa (7. Oktober 2011)

Wie erklärst du dir dann die Messergebnisse und warum steht auf der verbauten Originalklemme ein Maß von 36 mm?!?!?!?!

Auf Seite 62 im Forum wurde bereits darüber diskutiert (Dort gibts auch ein Bild vom Meßschieber). Auch herkulars gibt hier an eine Hope mit 36,4 mm Durchmesser montiert zu haben.

Zudem erscheint mir eine Wandstärke von 1,65 mm dann doch etwas schwach, zumal ja bereits der Lack eine bestimmte Dicke aufweißt.


----------



## Montanez (7. Oktober 2011)

der außendurchmesser ist definitiv exakt 36,4mm. war auch erstaunt aber so ist es nun mal. komme mit der originalen auch garnicht klar,ein ei.zuges rutschen und sattel verdrehen! stellt sich nur noch die frage hope per salsa. was man so liest soll die salsa besser funktionieren, leider gibt es sie in dem durchmesser nur in schwarz, aber das wäre ja ok!


----------



## Deleted138492 (7. Oktober 2011)

Ich hatte bei meinem Jimbo 34.9 gemessen, wenn ich mich nicht irre .


----------



## -MIK- (7. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe beide Hopes ausprobiert, 34er und 36er. Die 34er hätte ich nur mit Fett, nem Holzkeil und nem Hammer auf das Rohr geschlagen bekommen. Straff sitzen okay aber mit dem Hammer aufprügeln no go.

Wie Jonalisa schon beschrieben hat, war auch bei mir 36,4mm das Maß der Dinge.


----------



## GeorgeP (7. Oktober 2011)

ich denke bei lackierten rahmen passt 36,4 und bei den eloxierten 36!




MettiMett schrieb:


> Hallo. Wie schwierig gestaltet sich die Zugverlegung einer Reverb Stütze bei einem GC Rahmen? Hat jemand dies schon getan?


 

ist einfach, ich mach heute nachmittag mal ein paar detailbilder !

Cheers
George


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jonalisa (7. Oktober 2011)

Danke für die vielen Antworten.

Tendiere dann wohl eher zu Hope 36,4 mm. Zum einen ist mein Rahmen lackiert und zum anderen ist 36 mm kein gängiges Maß für Sattelklemmen.

Zudem glaube ich, dass 0,4 mm aufgrund des großen Verstellbereiches keinen Unterschied machen.


----------



## TheWho88 (8. Oktober 2011)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Ich hatte bei meinem Jimbo 34.9 gemessen, wenn ich mich nicht irre .



ja das müsste stimmen und ich habe auch eine 34,9er hope klemme drauf. ging zwar nicht leicht rauf, aber passt! ;-)

jetzt wenn die DHL mein bike wieder bringen würde. inspektion abgeschlossen und am donnerstag verschickt - nur leider bis heute noch nix bekommen (und rose gab mir keine trackingnummer)


----------



## MettiMett (8. Oktober 2011)

Habe das Problem, dass meine Sattelstütze nicht richtig fest sitzt. Sie verschiebt sich während der Fahrt hin und her und sackt auch immer weiter abwärts mit der Zeit. Hatte einer schon mal das selbe Problem?


----------



## zrider (8. Oktober 2011)

Es ist bekannt, dass die Rose Sattelklemme wohl nicht so toll sein soll. In den Posts über dir ist auch die Rede vom Wechsel der Sattelklemme.


----------



## MettiMett (8. Oktober 2011)

Schade, denn sieht echt gut aus.


----------



## Deleted138492 (9. Oktober 2011)

Hmm, bei mir hat die immer wunderbar gehalten. Ist denn auch genug Bumms deinerseits dahinter?


----------



## MettiMett (9. Oktober 2011)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Hmm, bei mir hat die immer wunderbar gehalten. Ist denn auch genug Bumms deinerseits dahinter?


 
Wie meinst das?


----------



## Deleted138492 (9. Oktober 2011)

Klemmst du sie auch fest genug?


----------



## MettiMett (9. Oktober 2011)

Jo bis Anschlag ;-) hab genug Muckis...

Am Anfang hielt se ja noch.


----------



## GeorgeP (9. Oktober 2011)

MettiMett schrieb:


> Jo bis Anschlag ;-) hab genug Muckis...
> 
> Am Anfang hielt se ja noch.


 

Dreh mal die Inbusschraube von der sattelklemme etwas fester, aber mit vorsicht !

Achja hier kannst duch auch mal die leitungsverlegung von der reverb sehen.







Cheers
George


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MettiMett (9. Oktober 2011)

Jo Danke! Ich werd mal schauen was sich machen lässt.


----------



## TheWho88 (12. Oktober 2011)

DH-Rida schrieb:


> also ich bin mit dem bike sehr sehr zufrieden (nach ein paar kleinen änderungen)
> und zur domain, also meiner meinung nach sehr gut,
> spricht in den ersten 2/3 schön an und im letzen drittel wird se schön progressiv (kann also so gut wie nicht durchschlagen),
> desweiteren is sie sehr gut verarbeitet, die einstellknöpfe rasten schön ein und bei jedem klick ist spürbar eine veränderung da.
> ...



nochmal zurück aufs beefcake bzw. allgemein aufs thema stahlfedern.

wie kritisch ist denn eine stahlfeder im uphill? kanns mir irgendwie so gar nicht vorstellen.

sympathien habe ich jedenfalls für einen stahldämpfer. bin um jeden knopf weniger dankbar. mich überfordert ja schon allein der dhx air ;-)


----------



## MoRis (12. Oktober 2011)

Moin Leute ich meld mich nach Monaten auch wieder 

@TheWho88: Definier Uphill. Meinst du 100-200hm hoch zum Hometrail? Touren mit viel Höhenmeter? oder Uphills in den Alpen? 

Wenn du sagst ich fahr nur etwas berghoch und das auch nur ab und zu könntest du dir das mit der Stahlfeder überlegen.

Aber wenn du öfters Touren fahren möchtest mit viel Uphill würde ich dir davor persönlich abraten 


Und jetzt noch nen Video vom Uncle Jimbo! 2 Wochen in der Schweiz (Grindelwald) bis zu 1600hm nach oben und das selber wieder runter, einfach geil! 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ix_zU-Ytz2A"]Grindelwald Freeride Sommer 2011      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## TheWho88 (12. Oktober 2011)

Das wäre so ein Höhenprofil meines Hometrails (wenn ich mal etwas weiter unterwegs bin) - das BC ist ja sowieso nicht so das uphillmonster. 

Ich frage mich nur wie stark sich das ganze auf die wipperei auswirkt. das gewicht reißt ja so wie ich das gesehen hab nur 100g ab.


----------



## Deleted138492 (12. Oktober 2011)

Hau rein den Dämpfer, das Mehrgewicht merkst du eh nicht. Die Vorteile eines Stahlfederdämpfers alledings schon . Ich empfehle den Vivid R2C oder den Revox.

Nebenbei an Froind MIK: Du stehst bei mir in der Kreide . Glatte 18kg ohne Kind Shock und mit Swampthing 2ply, das heißt mit Minions und KS kann man weitere 300g draufschlagen!


----------



## TheWho88 (12. Oktober 2011)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Hau rein den Dämpfer, das Mehrgewicht merkst du eh nicht. Die Vorteile eines Stahlfederdämpfers alledings schon . Ich empfehle den Vivid R2C oder den Revox



Interessant... also das wippen seht ihr weniger kritisch oder?

Gewartet muss ja bei einer stahlfeder auch nichts oder? Will nur noch einfache und zuverlässige Komponenten. Nach dem Motto wo nichts ist kann auch nichts kaputt gehen.

Hätte richtig bock auf stahl. Aber den dhx air nach nem Jahr zu tauschen nur weil mir die einstellerei zu blöd und kompliziert ist + die stahlfeder reizt Hmmm.


----------



## DH-Rida (12. Oktober 2011)

also nen dhx rc2 zum beispiel kannste überhaubt net nehmen für uphill, auser evtl wenn man die druckstufe komplett zu macht


----------



## Deleted138492 (12. Oktober 2011)

Ach was, so wild ist das Wippen überhaupt nicht. Ich frage mich eh, wieso da eine ganze Wissenschaft draus gemacht wird. Da gibts doch andere Faktoren, die für eine gute Fahrt bergauf ausschlaggebender sind.


----------



## DH-Rida (12. Oktober 2011)

ja gut, solang man sitzt is es wippen nur minimalst, aber wenn man mal steht und den berg hoch will verliert man ne ganze menge an antrieb im dämpfer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (12. Oktober 2011)

Tja, gerade im Wiegetritt ist Propedal machtlos, also kann man auch einen Stahlfederdämpfer nehmen.


----------



## -MIK- (12. Oktober 2011)

Aaaaaahahahaaa, verdammt.... da kommt mein FRX nicht dran (glaube ich). Ich hau das Ding die Tage mal mit mir auf die Personenwaage, allerdings denke ich, Kaffe und Kuchen geht auf mich.



Wenn Du hier hoch ziehst, komme ich zur Einweihung mit Kaffe und Kuchen!!


----------



## Deleted138492 (12. Oktober 2011)

Wo ist "hier hoch"? Wenn du Aachen meinst: da bin ich schon .


----------



## -MIK- (12. Oktober 2011)

Nääääää.... seit wann???


----------



## Deleted138492 (12. Oktober 2011)

Seit letztem Sonntach .


----------



## -MIK- (12. Oktober 2011)

Ja wie geil!!! Alles klar, welcher Kuchen soll es sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (12. Oktober 2011)

Ist fast egal ^^. Wenn Äpfel druff oder drin sind, ist er jedenfalls nicht verkehrt. Wobei mich so ein Schwarzwälder Kirsch auch reizen würde... Ach, such dir was aus . Wann willst du vorbeikommen?


----------



## -MIK- (12. Oktober 2011)

Schwarzwaldkirsch..... mjam mjam und ich bin auf "Ernährung"....

Termin machen wir über FB...


----------



## Koerk (12. Oktober 2011)

aachen ... komm ich mit dem nrw ticket sogar easy hin. ^^
nett nett.


----------



## Deleted138492 (12. Oktober 2011)

Also, man hat mir das schon richtig erklärt: Mit dem NRW-Ticket kann ich in ganz NRW rumkurven, wie ich lustig bin, oder?


----------



## Montanez (13. Oktober 2011)

Nicht jedes NRW Ticket ist gleich, hängt davon ab wos ausgestellt ist, das steht dann bei der jeweiligen ASTA oder im netz irgendwo! Aber prinzipiell schon 

btw: Aachen Rock City!


----------



## jonalisa (13. Oktober 2011)

Nachdem hier zuletzt viel ueber Variostuetzen diskutiert wurde, besteht vielleicht Interesse an meiner Kind Shock Supernatural Variostütze (385mm, 31,6mm) mit Remote. Die Absenkhoehe betraegt 125mm.
bin die Stuetze kaum gefahren, da sich das Gelaende hier bei mir nicht so fuer ein solches Produkt eignet (2000 Hm am Stueck hoch und nachher runter).
Ich habe die Stuetze stets sauber gehalten und sie weisst keinerlei Gebrauchsspuren auf. Die Remoteleitung hat noch Originallaenge und ist so an jeden Rahmen anpassbar.


----------



## TheWho88 (13. Oktober 2011)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Tja, gerade im Wiegetritt ist Propedal machtlos, also kann man auch einen Stahlfederdämpfer nehmen.



klingt gut ;-)

welche einbaulänge sollte man denn beim vivid nehmen? (beefcake 2010). 

Welche Angaben geben denn die Federhärte an? denke das ich ne medium brauch (fahrfertig 80kilo).

wieviel denkt ihr ist ein dhx air 5 nach 1 jahr nutzung noch wert?

danke


----------



## -MIK- (13. Oktober 2011)

Was hast Du denn gegen den DHX Air eigentlich Who?


----------



## morph027 (13. Oktober 2011)

Ich rate mal: praktisch keine Druckstufe?


----------



## TheWho88 (13. Oktober 2011)

eigentlich nichts, jedoch will ich mal auf stahl wechseln und so auch den fox service umgehen.

zudem ist der dämpfer meines erachtens auch etwas kompliziert einzustellen. ich komme da nicht so zurecht. Momentan hab ich wieder ein Klopfen im Dämpfer - also ein Ungleichgewicht zwischen den Luftdrücken der beiden Kammern. Mal sehen, hab momentan auch irgendwie keinen bock ihn auszutuschen. 

Muss mich da mal wieder intensiver mit beschäftigen. Aber werd da nicht so schlau draus.

Das ist das schöne an der Totem - kein stress, kein gar nichts. die macht halt einfach ihren dienst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (13. Oktober 2011)

Aber da gibt es doch Mittel gegen: Klick


----------



## morph027 (13. Oktober 2011)

Das gibt dem Ding nur mehr Progression...hilft aber nicht viel im mittleren Bereich...da ist einfach nicht genügend Druckstufe da.


----------



## Deleted138492 (13. Oktober 2011)

Rüschtüsch. Ich war verwundert, wie sehr das Ding doch durchrauscht, als ich kurz mit dem Jimbo von Lars rumgekurvt bin. Da war praktisch kein Widerstand zu spüren.


----------



## -MIK- (13. Oktober 2011)

Kann ich so überhaupt nicht bestätigen. Wenn ich den Boardstein runter rolle ja, da nutze ich fast 80% des FWs aus, wenn ich aber in der Abfahrt über Stock und Stein hämmer, dann liegt der straff wie sonst was....


----------



## Deleted138492 (13. Oktober 2011)

HSC zugeknallt und LSC voll auf oder was? ^^


----------



## -MIK- (13. Oktober 2011)

Ne nix da:



-MIK- schrieb:


> Cooles Thema.  Suche meine Daten mal raus.
> *
> Bike:* Rose Uncle Jimbo 2009
> *Fahrergewicht:* zu viel, im Moment 102 nackelig
> ...


----------



## Deleted138492 (13. Oktober 2011)

Hmm, das will ich aber mal am eigenen Leib erleben . In Trockentests hat mich das Ding bisher so gar nicht überzeugt.


----------



## -MIK- (13. Oktober 2011)

Wann biste hier?


----------



## Deleted138492 (13. Oktober 2011)

Schaun wer mal, dann sehn wer schon .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herkulars (14. Oktober 2011)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Rüschtüsch. Ich war verwundert, wie sehr das Ding doch durchrauscht, als ich kurz mit dem Jimbo von Lars rumgekurvt bin. Da war praktisch kein Widerstand zu spüren.



Da mußte aber auch berücksichtigen, dass ich ein Fliegengewicht bin und Du mit meinem Setup gefahren bist. Hätte ich mir Dein Hanzz geschnappt, wäre ich warscheinlich Hardtail gefahren.  Ich bring halt nur knappe 78kg auf's Bike.


----------



## Deleted138492 (14. Oktober 2011)

Eeeh, Moment ^^. Ich wiege jetzt 72-73kg nackisch, damals etwa 70 plus 6 bis 7kg an Ausrüstung. Sehe ich etwa aus wie 110kg oder was?

btw: Hast du FressenBuch?


----------



## herkulars (14. Oktober 2011)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Sehe ich etwa aus wie 110kg oder was?



Nee, Quark! Ich bin wohl eher schlecht darin Gewichte zu schätzen. Und viele Leute, die ich kenne und die einen Kopf kleiner sind als ich, liegen so bei 90kg. Muß ich mich wohl daher verschätzt haben, sorry. Vielleicht lag's auch am Gips. 

Gesichtsbuch hab ich nicht, bin bei diesem anderen Verein, der mit der Suchmaschine mit Doppel-O.


----------



## Deleted138492 (14. Oktober 2011)

Normalerweise sieht man besagten Leuten ihr Gewicht aber auch an . Musste mal genauer hinschauen.


----------



## piilu (20. Oktober 2011)

Hat schonmal einer die Lager vom Hinterbau ausgebaut? Also die über dem Schaltauge und kännte mir nen Tip geben wie man das am besten raus kriegt. Der Trick mit ner Nuss funtioniert leider nicht weil der Hinterbau da nicht eben ist


----------



## -MIK- (20. Oktober 2011)

Hmm, geht ein kleiner Austreiber und dann mit nem Hämmersche ausschlagen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## piilu (20. Oktober 2011)

Den Hammer wollte ich eigentlich vermeiden, habs jetzt aber mit nem Maulschlüssel als Zwischenstück hingekriegt


----------



## -MIK- (20. Oktober 2011)

So lange Du nicht mit dem Austreiber in den Lagersitz haust ist das alles kein Problem.


----------



## Lollek_303 (26. Oktober 2011)

Hey Leute,
hab nochmal eine Frage.
Wieviele Spacer habt ihr zwischen Kurbel und Tretlager (Shimano Deore oder XT bzw. Hollowtech II Innenlager) rechts und links???
Hab das Problem, das die Kurbelachse meiner Meinung nach zu kurz ist.
Hatte es zwar vor kurzem in der Werkstatt zur Montage aber die Kurbel hat sich beim fahren gelöst (mitten im Wald ca. 10Km. von zu Hause entfernt, ohne Tool unterwegs) und da habe ich gesehen das die Achse gar nicht bis Ende Kurbelarm reicht.
Der Werkstatt Typ sagte irgendwas von Kettenlinie einstellen und hat wohl deshalb einige Spacer verbaut.
Gruß Olli


----------



## DH-Rida (26. Oktober 2011)

also ich hab an meiner saint (is ja fast es selbe  ) rechts einen ring drin, hab ich aber auch nur wegen der kefü gebraucht


----------



## -MIK- (27. Oktober 2011)

Schau mal hier:



> Gehäusebreite 68 mm : Antrieb-Lagerschale 2 Spacer und linke Lagerschale 1 Spacer
> Gehäusebreite 73 mm : Antrieb-Lagerschale 1 Spacer und linke Lagerschale kein Spacer



Quelle: Fahrrad-Workshop-Sprockhoevel Punkt 3 & 4.

Hab jetzt leider die Tretlagergehäusebreite vom Jimbo oder Chief gefunden aber die kannst Du ja messen.


----------



## Lollek_303 (27. Oktober 2011)

Sauber Jungs.....
Danke für die schnelle hilfe...


----------



## zrider (28. Oktober 2011)

Gestern habe ich endlich mein Uncle Jimbo bekommen, einen Monat früher  als angegeben. Allerdings wird es morgen aufgrund diverser Lackschäden  wieder abgeholt
 Bin gespannt, wie lange es dauern wird.


----------



## Bueck (9. November 2011)

Frage an alle "Jimbo auf Beef Umsteiger" ...
hat jemand von Jimbo auf Beef Cake FR (SL) gewechselt und kann derjenige in ein paar Worten zusammenfassen wie sich das Beef im Gegensatz zum Jimbo fährt?
-Uphill Sitzposition weiter hinten als bei Jimbo oder beengter etc?
-Downhill Federverhalten ähnlich (Jimbo ist ja eh schon ganz gut)?
-Wendigkeit in Spitzkehren (Umsetzen)? Ist der längere Radstand spürbar?
-Jimbo ist bei flotter Fahrt ja eher nervös (vor allem im groben Allgäugeröll), ist das der längere Radstand vom Jimbo wirklich spürbar was spurtreue anbelangt?
-Jimbo mit Rp23 hat ziemliche Progression am Ende (fast too much) - ist der DHX Air da besser einzustellen, oder rauscht der kurz nach dem Sag-Bereich durch?
-Kettenstrebe wirklich länger als beim Jimbo (425mm)?
Hab beim Jimbo nachgemessen und komm auch auf knapp 430mm (L) Beef hat ja lt. Freeridemagazin 438mm oder so.... stimmt das - merkt man das wirklich? vor allem bei Manuals? 
-Ist die Front wirklich so hoch wie sie in der Freeride sagen (Stack 620) ... wär ja egal weil ein Vorbau schnell umgedreht ist (wie an meinem Jimbo)
..... o.k.   sind doch einige Fragen ... aber vielleicht kann der eine oder andere was dazu sagen.
Danke


----------



## DH-Rida (12. November 2011)

welches öl macht rose in die saintbremsen ?? weis des jemand?


----------



## GeorgeP (12. November 2011)

DH-Rida schrieb:


> welches öl macht rose in die saintbremsen ?? weis des jemand?


 

dann schau mal im handbuch von shimano nach, denn darann wird sich auch Rose halten müssen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (12. November 2011)

Mineralöl von Tektro, Shimano oder Magura.


----------



## -MIK- (13. November 2011)

Soooooo der Onkel hat ein paar Updates bekommen:

- neue Zugaussenhüllen
- neue SRAM X.9 Trigger
- 2-fach SLX Umwerfer (endlich montiert)
- medium Cage SRAM X.9 Schaltwerk (endlich montiert)
- 36er KB vorn
- neue Kette

Nachdem alles eingestellt ist und die erste Probefahrt auf der Straße gemacht wurde.... geil!! Das 36er KB vorne kompensiert den 2-fach Umbau enorm. Von dem medium Cage Schaltwerk hätte ich mir mehr erwartet, die Kettenspannung haut mich jetzt noch nicht um, in Ruhe noch einmal gucken ob die Kette nicht noch ein zwei Glieder kürzer kann. 

WAS ENDLICH GEHT: komplette Kassette auf beiden KBs schleiffrei schaltbar!!! Das war mir das allerwichtigste. Im Stand schleift die Kette auf dem unteren Führungsblech vom Umwerfer, bekannt, ist aber weg, sobald man drauf und im Sag sitzt.

Was nach wie vor ein Problem bei Shimano Umwerfen ist, sie schlagen auf der Schwinge auf, wenn vorn das kleine Blatt gefahren wird. Wir haben an der Ecke etwas Material weggeschliffen (was bei dem alten Umwerfer entweder der Rahmen oder der Monteur schon gemacht hat) und schon hat's gepasst.

Freue mich jetzt auf die nächste Ausfahrt, hoffe allerdings, dass das Kettespringen auf dem kleinsten Ritzel hinten sich mit den KM und dem Einschleifen der neuen Kette geben wird.

LG
MIK

P.S.: Die Kettenlinie ist grausam, erst im unteren Drittel der Kassette und vorne auf dem 2. KB ist die Kette einigermaßen gerade....


----------



## herkulars (14. November 2011)

-MIK- schrieb:


> - neue Zugaussenhüllen



Steht bei mir auch an. Hast Du's gut hinbekommen? Irgendwelche hilfreichen Tipps? Ich war ja leider nicht mehr dabei als Eksduros Aussenhülle beim Treffen vom Rose-Technikus getauscht wurden.


----------



## -MIK- (14. November 2011)

Das klappt total easy, besorg Dir beim Schlosser 3,5 - 4 Meter 0,8mm Schweißdraht. Wenn Du den Zug aus den Hüllen gezogen hast, ziehst Du die Endkappen ab (können später auch wieder verwendet werden) und schiebst den Schweißdraht durch, bis er am anderen Ende gute 20cm raus guckt.

Nun die Zughülle aus dem Rahmen ziehen, der Schweißdraht bleibt drin und dient Dir als Führung. Anderne Zugülle einfädeln hoch oder runter schieben und fertig. An den Ausgängen im Rahmen musst Du kurz am draht etwas hoch oder runter ziehen / drücken, dann fluppt dat schon.

Marvin hat das seiner Zeit mit dem vorhandenen Zug gemacht, mir ist aber die Gefahr zu groß, dass dann den Zug "verliere" und dann doch angeln muss (so wie Müs Lee das leidlich erfahren hat). Daher safe mit Schweißdraht und freuen.


----------



## herkulars (14. November 2011)

Klingt vernünftig, so werde ich's auch machen. Danke!


----------



## DH-Rida (15. November 2011)

einmal durchlesen bitte ^^

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2011/11/15/disco-down-joost-wichman-sorgt-fuer-abwechslung-im-winter/


----------



## -MIK- (17. November 2011)

Hilfäääää....

Hab da ein Problem, ich bekomm das Schaltwerk nicht so eingestellt, dass die unteren Gänge ohne Springen fahrbar sind. Wir haben da heute noch einmal etwas gezaubert und Endanschläge sowie Zugspannung angepasst. Nix hilf, die unteren 4 Ritzel springen, sobald man mit Druck in die Pedale hämmert.

Folgendes habe ich ja geändert:

- SLX 2-fach Umwerfer
- neues 36er KB vorn
- neue PG951 SRAM Kette
- Middle Cage SRAM X.9 Schaltwerk

Nun ist es so, dass wenn die Kette vorn auf dem 36er und hinten auf dem kleinen KB geschaltet wird, die Kette am nächsten Ritzel auf der Kassette bereits anliegt. Es ist ja kein Geheimnis, dass die Kettenlinie am 09er Jimbo katastrophal ist. 

Vor dem Tausch ließ sich die Kombi (zwar mit dem 32er KB vorn) fahren, kann es nun sein, dass die Shimano 9-fach Kette schmaler ist, als die SRAM 9-fach Kette?

Würde eine 10-fach Kette das Problem vielleicht lösen?

Kann ich an der Kurbel die Kettenlinie manipulieren, in dem ich noch einen 5er Spacer auf die Antriebsseite einbaue? Greift dann noch genug Gewinde zum Klemmen der Achse?

Wäre sehr dankbar wenn Ihr mir Input zukommen lassen würdet, nervt mich gerade etwas an die Situation....


----------



## Deleted138492 (17. November 2011)

Es brannte mir schon unter den Fingernägeln, als du das Radupdate verkündet hast: Wie alt ist die Kassette???


----------



## -MIK- (17. November 2011)

Auf Dich is Verlass... Die Kassette ist noch die Erste....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (17. November 2011)

Aha, und dann wundert es dich, dass der Antrieb nicht so will wie du willst? Schmeiss ne neue druff und die Sache ist gegessen . Es sei, du willst nach 100km die gleiche Kettenlängung wie vorher haben.


----------



## -MIK- (17. November 2011)

Öhm, okay, nur für mich zum Verständnis, ich hatte mir die Kassette angesehen und hätte sie jetzt für nicht ganz verschlissen befunden. Das Problem besteht auch nur auf den unteren 4 - 5 Ritzel und wie gesagt, auf dem letzten Ritzel liegt die Kette bereits am Ritzel darüber an....

Wenn neue Kassette, was nimmt man denn da? Hab jetzt die 34er XT Spiderarm, vielleicht ne 32er? Oder doch ne SRAM?


----------



## Deleted138492 (17. November 2011)

Neue und alte Antriebskomponenten vertragen sich fast nie, es sei man fährt Ketten im Wechsel. Das heißt alle paar 100km eine andere, um die Kettenlängung und den Ritzelverschleiss zu minimieren.

Heißt das, dass die Kette fast auf dem 8. Ritzel liegt, wenn sie eigentlich auf dem 9. sein sollte?

Mach ma Foddo davon .


----------



## -MIK- (17. November 2011)

Aber das hieße ja, jedes Mal wenn die Kette neu kommt, müsste das Ritzelpaket und die KBs auch getauscht werden...

Nein nein, die Kette liegt auf dem 9., ist aber aufgrund der Kettenlinie so schräg, dass sie bereits seitlich am 8. Ritzel anliegt. Heißt da ist keine Luft mehr zwischen...


----------



## Deleted138492 (17. November 2011)

> Aber das hieße ja, jedes Mal wenn die Kette neu kommt, müsste das Ritzelpaket und die KBs auch getauscht werden...



Wenn die Kette derart gelängt ist, dass Ritzel und Kettenblätter so sehr in Mitleidenschaft gezogen wurden, dass eine neue Kette sich erst "einlängen" müsste, ja! Ausser, man wechselt eben alle ~500km die Kette. So kommen manche mit 3 Ketten und einem Ritzel-/Kettenblattsatz angeblich mehr als 5000km weit.

Bedeutet "keine Luft" gar keine Luft oder 0.5-1mm? An deiner Stelle würde ich mir einfach eine XT-Kassette zulegen und es damit probieren. Sollte es nicht an der alten Kassette liegen, hast du schon eine parat, solltest du sie mal benötigen. Mach trotzdem mal ein Foto von der Kassette, ich denke die hats schon hinter sich . Meine erste hatte nicht mal 750km/~3 Monate gehalten, und deine ist schon zwei Jahre alt.


----------



## -MIK- (17. November 2011)

kk, eben fuddan und dann Foddo...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (17. November 2011)

Here we are:

Kassette:





Kettenlinie:








Die Kette liegt auf beiden Fotos vorn auf dem 2. KB, sprich dem 36er.


----------



## Deleted138492 (17. November 2011)

Hmm, die Kassette ist eigentlich im Rahmen des Vertretbaren. Und das Schaltwerk ist auch ganz sicher korrekt eingestellt? Wie siehts mit dem Abstand Ritzel/Schaltröllchen aus? Dessen Wichtigkeit wird oft unterschätzt.


----------



## -MIK- (17. November 2011)

Hmm, meine das wäre okay, hatten das zumindest noch korrigiert. Wie muss dass denn stehen?

Was meinst Du denn zum letzten Bild? Hab mal die Ketten gemessen, die Shimano ist 0,5mm schmaler als die SRAM, wenn ich das richtig gemessen habe. Würde...

... die Anpassung der Kettenlinie um einen 5mm Spacer auf Antriebsseite was bringen?
... eine 10-fach Kette die etwas dünner ist etwas bringen?

Mich kotzt das total an, jetzt kann ich die ganze Kassette zwar schleiffrei am Umwerfer durchsschalten aber die Kette springt. 

Werde Morgen mal die alte Kette rein hängen, hab noch drei Glieder gefunden. Wenn es wirklich am Verschleiß liegt, dann sollte es ja mit der alten Kette funzen.


----------



## Deleted138492 (17. November 2011)

Sram gibt 6mm Abstand zwischen dem 5. Ritzel und der Rolle an, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.

Die Kettenlinie würde mit dem Spacer zwar etwas besser, aber ich weiß nicht, ob es auch hierbei hilft. Ich denke eher nicht, doch Versuch macht kluch. Achte nur auf das Gewinde.

Bei mir sah es auf dem 9. Ritzel genau so aus wie auf dem letzten Foto, und es klappte relativ reibungslos. Ich bezweifle, dass eine dünnere Kette etwas bringen könnte.

Mit der alten Kette mag es hinten funzen, allerdings kann es sein, dass es dann vorne hakt. Ausserdem frisst sich die Kette dann in die nagelneuen Kettenblätter.

A propos: Wie lang ist die alte Kette eigentlich? Schnapp dir einen Messschieber und miss 10 Glieder. 119.5mm wäre Idealfall, 120.5mm für die Tonne.


----------



## -MIK- (17. November 2011)

Okay, denke dann ist das schon mal falsch eingestellt, da dürfte über 1cm Platz sein.

Wenn es mit der alten Kette läuft, dann würde ich zumindest rückschließen, dass es mit einer neuen Kassette und neuer Kassette auch läuft.

Hatte auf die alte Kette das Caliber gehalten, laut dem war die Kette noch nicht verschlissen. Die aktuelle ist ja brand neu.


----------



## Deleted138492 (17. November 2011)

Normalerweise läuft es mit neuen und korrekt eingestellten Komponenten glatt . Aber stell erst mal das Schaltwerk korrekt ein . Endanschläge und Zugspannung stimmen ganz sicher?


----------



## -MIK- (18. November 2011)

Tjoah, ich denke schon. Werde heute Nachmittag noch mal die alte Kette reinhängen. Habe noch drei Glieder gefunden. Ausgetauscht hatte ich die Kette ja, weil sie zu kurz war, nicht weil sie verschlissen war. Das Caliber hatte noch genug Platz bevor es durchgerutscht wäre.

Dann gucken wir uns das Schaltwerk noch einmal an. Endanschläge sind imho nun richtig eingestellt, Zugspannung hatten wir auch schon korrigiert. Einzig die B-Tension Schraube, sprich der von Dir angesprochen Abstand zwischen Schaltröllchen und Kassette dürfte noch um einiges zu groß sein.

Wenn dann alles mit der alten Kette funzt, kann es ja nur noch an der Kombi neue Kette und alte Kassette liegen. Dann gibbet nächste Woche noch n Verschleißkit und alle wird (hoffentlich) gut.


----------



## -MIK- (18. November 2011)

Soooo, hier mal ein neuer Status:

Haben den B-Tension Umschlingungswinkel angepasst, *ohne Erfolg*.
Haben die alte Kette drauf geschmissen, mit angepassten Umschlingungswinkel, *klappt*.

Das Schaltwerk war bereits korrekt und gut eingestellt.

So, nun brauche ich Erklärungen: mit der neuen SRAM Kette war es nicht einmal möglich, im Stand die Kurbel rückwärts zu treten. Die Kette hat sich sofort zwei drei Ritzel hoch gezogen und schlackerte durch. Beim Aufsitzen und leichten Antreten knackte sie sofort wieder. Die Kassette sieht nach wie vor nicht so schlimm aus, auch wenn die unteren Ritzel einen leichten Grad haben.

Warum passiert das alles? Liegt das wirklich an der neuen Kette und der alten Kassette? Liegt es vielleicht daran, dass die Sram breiter ist? Klappt es mit der Alten Kette, weil die verschlissen ist und es nur mit einer verschlissenen Kette geht...?

Ich dreh frei...


----------



## Promontorium (18. November 2011)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Kettenlinie:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ähem, sind die 5 größten Ritzel verbogen oder verzeichnet Deine Kamera so stark? 
Ritzel 4 ist ja noch ziemlich gerade!


----------



## Deleted138492 (19. November 2011)

Alte und neue Komponenten vertragen sich nicht besonders. Sagte ich das noch nicht?  Kette und Kassette wweisen den gleichen Grad an Verschleiß auf und sind eingespielt, ergo neue Kassette druff!

@ Promontorium: Das Stichwort Perspektive sagt dir nix? Ein Kreis sieht auch nicht aus jedem Blickwinkel rund aus, sondern auch mal oval...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montanez (19. November 2011)

Ich würde sagen es liegt an der neuen Kette und alten Kassette. Auch wenn die Kassette nicht alt aussieht. Hatte schon das gleiche Problem (ich würde fast behaupten jeder der schon länger als ein paar Jahre radelt). Dachte auch beim betrachten der Kassette, dass die auf jeden Fall noch gut ist. Schalten und normales fahren selbst ohne Last war aber nicht möglich. Also neue Kassette drauf und voilá, es lief wie geschmiert. Nur das bald auch das mittlere Kettenblatt getauschen werden musst weil es zu durchrauschern kam.
Am Kettenblatt kann man den Verschleiß wirklich erkennen, an der Kette messen, an der Kassette meines erachtens nicht.


----------



## -MIK- (19. November 2011)

As kla, dann gibbet jetzt Neuteile....


----------



## Promontorium (19. November 2011)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> @ Promontorium: Das Stichwort Perspektive sagt dir nix? Ein Kreis sieht auch nicht aus jedem Blickwinkel rund aus, sondern auch mal oval...





Bei dem zweiten Bild sieht's so eigenartig aus, daß man Zweifel bekommen könnte! 
Du natürlich nicht!!!


----------



## GeorgeP (19. November 2011)

Mik wieviel km hat denn die kassette runter ?

Wenn du eine neue kette auf eine alte kassette montierst brauchts ne zeit bis das wieder geschmeidig läuft.

Wenn das alles erst 1500 Km hinten runter hat, einfach der sache etwas zeit geben. Hast du mehr drauf dann kommst um ne neue kassette nicht mehr rum !

Jetzt weist du warum ich drei ketten habe und sie alle 500Km durchwechsel


----------



## psycho82 (19. November 2011)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Jetzt weist du warum ich drei ketten habe und sie alle 500Km durchwechsel



So mach ich das auch, 3Ketten alle 500 km im Wechsel! Funktioniert sehr gut.

Gruss
Benny


----------



## piilu (19. November 2011)

Ist dann aber nicht gerade billig wenn man jeden Monat ne neue Kette kaufen muss


----------



## Montanez (19. November 2011)

piilu schrieb:


> Ist dann aber nicht gerade billig wenn man jeden Monat ne neue Kette kaufen muss



Muss man ja nicht! Man kann jede Kette ähnlich lang fahren als wenn man nur eine hat, nur fährt man jeweils länger mit einer Kettenlänge weils eben 3 Ketten sind, weshalb auch die Kassette langsamer verschleißt.


----------



## piilu (19. November 2011)

Achso ich versthe, ist natürlich auch ne Möglichkeit


----------



## Bueck (23. November 2011)

Wer hat Ahnung ob es für das 2009er Jimbo mit 1 1/8" Steuerrohr mittlerweile einen CaneCreek Angle Set zum Lenkwinkel verstellen gibt?
Ich werd aus den Angaben nicht schlau da ich die Maße vom Steuerrohr (Bohrungen) nicht weiß und ob da ein Angle Set überhaupt rein Passt.
Wahrscheinlich nur eines bei dem die Lager dann unterhalb Außen liegen.

http://www.canecreek.com/fitments.php?name=AngleSet

Danke für Infos.
bück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snorre (26. November 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hätt da mal eine Frage an die Rose-Experten.
Mein Kumpel hat ein nagelneues Uncle Jimbo (2011er Modell mit schon neuem 12er RP23 Dämpfer) und möchte jetzt evtl. auf Stahlfeder-Dämpfer umsrüsten.

Ist das Jimbo dafür geeignet?
Welchen Tune (Zug-/Druckstufe) sollte man dafür verwenden?
Welche Einbaulänge / Hub braucht der Dämpfer?
Gibts konkrete Dämpfervorschläge, die gut im Jimbo laufen?
Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe,

Jörg


----------



## Bueck (26. November 2011)

snorre schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich hätt da mal eine Frage an die Rose-Experten.
> Mein Kumpel hat ein nagelneues Uncle Jimbo (2011er Modell mit schon neuem 12er RP23 Dämpfer) und möchte jetzt evtl. auf Stahlfeder-Dämpfer umsrüsten.
> ...



Hi,
ich hatte mir mal die Mühe gemacht und eine andere Wippe gefräst um dem Jimbo einen etwas flacheren Lenkwinkel zu spendieren (Reifen kommt jetzt dem Sattelrohr näher und der Hinterbau steilt weniger auf, Tretlager kam auch 3mm oder so tiefer) - aber zum Thema - ich war mir nicht sicher ob sich mit der Längeren Wippe auch die Kennlinie geändert hat - hab es also ausprobiert - Beide Wippen eingebaut und Kennlinie ermittelt => und siehe da ... gleicher Kurvenverlauf.
Aber: bei 30% SAG hat man etwa 50mm Federweg genutzt und es kommt ein ziemlich linearer Bereich bis ca. 105mm Federweg - ab da wird es sehr sehr progressiv. 
Ich bin auch am überlegen wie der Hinterbau länger linear bleiben könnte und erst ganz zum Ende hin eine progression bekommt.
Dachte da an den Fox DHX Air weil man dort alles irgendwie einstellen kann. Aber dann  hört man wieder das der zu sehr durch den Federweg rauscht und er mit mehr Druck gefahrenwerden muss. So wie die Kennlinie aussieht könnte ein Stahlfederdämpfer gut funktionieren und bei dem Jimbo Hinterbau sogar noch etwas Progression behalten.
Wär mir auch recht - aber zum Touren fahren möchte ich das ProPedal nicht missen, da das Jimbo schon ordentlich wippen kann.
Wer hat Erfahrungen mit dem DHX Air im Jimbo?
Anbei die selber ermittelte Kennlinie.
Die Längen beim Jimbo sind 216mm/63,5mm Hub.
Wenn du dir selber eine neue Wippe fräsen kannst dann könntest du ggf. auch einen 222mm Dämpfer verbauen - oder den BeefCake Rahmen kaufen - der hat glaub den längeren Dämpfer drin.
mfg Bück


----------



## -MIK- (26. November 2011)

Den DHX Air kann ich Dir nur empfehlen Bueck, zwar fährt der Dämpfer beim Runterrollen vom Boardstein voll ein aber im Geländer hält er was er verspricht. Dank dem Bottom Out kannst Du die ganze Kennlinie des Dämpfers anheben. Mit dem Volumen kannst Du die Endprogression einstellen. Ich finde, dass der Rahmen zum Dämpfer passt, durch rauschen tut da imho nix.

Top Ding  Hab den Tausch nicht bereut.


----------



## snorre (27. November 2011)

@ Bueck
ich versteh nicht, warum Du meinen Beitrag zitierst, dann aber keinerlei Bezug zu meiner Fragestellung hast????
Zu Deiner Frage: ich hab (zwar in einem völlig anderem Bike) einen DHX Air 4. Der rauscht mir auch zu schnell durch den Federweg. Soll ja ein generelles Problem bei den DHX-Teilen sein. Der Gummiring ist jedesmal unten, wenn ich gefahren bin.
Überleg mir jetzt schon auf einen Marzocchi Roco umzusteigen.

@all
Vielleicht kann ja doch noch mal wer zu Erfahrungen mit Stahldämpfern im Jimbo was sagen? Genaue Fragestellung siehe oben.

Grüße, Jörg


----------



## -MIK- (27. November 2011)

snorre schrieb:


> Zu Deiner Frage: ich hab (zwar in einem völlig anderem Bike) einen DHX Air 4. Der rauscht mir auch zu schnell durch den Federweg. Soll ja ein generelles Problem bei den DHX-Teilen sein. Der Gummiring ist jedesmal unten, wenn ich gefahren bin.
> Überleg mir jetzt schon auf einen Marzocchi Roco umzusteigen.



Ein Freund und ich haben darüber sehr lange diskutiert, wir sind zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass das Durchrauschen nicht am Dämpfer, sondern an der Kombination Dämpfer / Rahmen fest zu machen ist.

Fakt ist, der Dämpfer arbeitet in meinem Jimbo extrem gut. Mit meinen 99kg nackelisch fahre ich den Dämpfer bei 19bar, meinen RP23 habe ich mit 18bar gefahren. Das Volumen des Bottom Out ist komplett offen und ich habe einen mittleren Druck im Piggy.

Das Ding liegt wie Sahne auf dem Trail, wippt berg auf mäßig und wie gesagt, er funktioniert ohne Probleme.


----------



## DH-Rida (27. November 2011)

snorre schrieb:


> Soll ja ein generelles Problem bei den DHX-Teilen sein.



also das mit dem generellen "problem" in der DHX serie kann ich kein bischen zustimmen,

ich hab den DHX RC2 der rauscht überhaupt net durch de federweg, es is alles eine frage der einstellung und federhärte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snorre (27. November 2011)

OK, dann erst mal Danke für die Info. Der Kollege hat noch den Original RP23 drin und muss den nahezu bis zur Grenze (max. 300 PSI?) aufpumpen und hatüberlegt, ob da eine Stahlfeder nicht vielleicht doch besser wäre. Mal sehen. Wäre aber trotzdem noch dankbar, falls man etwas konkreter (Dämpfertyp, Original Einbaulänge und Hub, Hersteller-Tune, ...) werden könnte, wenn denn Erfahrungen vorliegen mitm Jimbo.

@DH-Rida
Sorry - ich meinte DHX Air. Da gibt es im Forum oft die Aussage, dass diese aufgrund einer nicht sonderlich guten Druckstufe zu fix durch den Federweg gehen. Ich find auch, dass die DHX grundsätzlich keine schlechten Dämpfer sind. Hängt halt immer vom Rahmen ab, in dem sie eingebaut sind. Vielleicht hab ich aber auch einfach auch nur mal Lust einen anderen Dämpfer (mit Stahlfeder) auszuprobieren?

Noch einen schönen SONNtag , Jörg


----------



## herkulars (28. November 2011)

Stahlfederdämpfer im Jimbo passt nicht ohne Metalbearbeitung. Die untere Achse der Dämpferwippe ist durchgehend, da ist leider etwas zu wenig Platz. Such mal hier im Thread, das Thema ist schon ein paar Mal aufgekommen.
Es gab mal jemanden, der sich das zusammengebastelt hat. Der mußte allerdings den Dämpfer ein wenig mit der Feile bearbeiten.


----------



## snorre (28. November 2011)

OK danke, dann mach ich mich mal auf die Suche.


----------



## Deleted138492 (29. November 2011)

Tut mich sorry, aber da muss ich widersprechen. Die DHX haben allgemein eine schwache Highspeeddruckstufe, die kommen allesamt im mittleren Federweg den RS-Pendants nicht hinterher. Beim DHX Air fällts halt wegen der Federkennlinie der Luft besoders auf, die Stahlfeder wirkt der schlechten Dämpfung ein gutes Stück entgegen. Dass der DHX Air in manchen Rahmen gut funktionieren mag, ist nicht zu bestreiten, aber die machen mit Glück 10% der Masse aus...


----------



## -MIK- (29. November 2011)

Man hat das lange gedauert...   Grüß Dich mein Freund, alles roger? Wir zwei haben ja immer noch die Probefahrt offen.  aber das machen wir wenn das Wetter taugt.

Druckstufen kann man ja anpassen lassen, Flatout sei dank.


----------



## Deleted138492 (29. November 2011)

Ja sorry, ich hab kein Internet mehr zuhause . Dauert halt was länger .


----------



## morph027 (29. November 2011)

Die Druckstufe beim DHX Air lässt sich aber doof beshimmen, da gehen die Tuner ungern ran. In meinem Rahmen funktioniert der zum Bleistift nicht so gut  Da steht noch ein Monarch Plus an.

Hab übrigens einen 50EUR Gutschein bei der FB-Fan Rallye gewonnen, ist dieses social Dingsbums doch zu was gut ^^


----------



## Deleted138492 (30. November 2011)

Ahoi, das Internet tuts wieder .

Schmerzlichen Glühstrumpf Morph! Dann kannst du dir den Monarch Plus ja bald zulegen .


----------



## -MIK- (30. November 2011)

Welcome back Müs Lee.


----------



## -MIK- (10. Dezember 2011)

Tach Leute, ich brauch mal wieder Hilfe.

Ich hab ja den Antrieb getauscht, mittlerweile komplett, so auch das kleine Ritzel vorne gegen dieses hier getauscht:

22er Shimano SLX/LX 9-fach.

Nun habe ich das kleine aber beschissene Problem, dass wenn ich vorne vom großen auf das kleine KB schalte, die Kette über das kleine Ritzel auf den Rahmen der Kettenführung fliegt. Die Kette springt aber nicht komplett ab, wenn ich kurz rückwärts trete, dann ziehe ich sie wieder auf das KB.

So, MIK is ja net janz dumm und hat den Umwerfer neu limitiert. Kurze Runde auf der Straße, alles gut, ab in den Wald, nix gut. Ab und an passiert es immer noch, dass die Kette überfällt.

Nun mal ne Frage, kann es sein, dass das KB nicht kompatibel zu der Afterburner Kurbel ist oder hat noch wer ne andere Idee?

LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (10. Dezember 2011)

Nein, das Problem hatte ich auch. Leider hab ichs nicht in den Griff gekriegt. Das einzige, was ich tun konnte, war M6-Schrauben ohne Senkkopf/mit normalem Kopf zu verwenden, damit sich die Kette nicht zwischen Tretlagergehäuse und KB verfangen konnte. Ich glaube, es hat ein wenig geholfen, nicht unter Last runterzuschalten.


----------



## -MIK- (10. Dezember 2011)

0_o Oih...

Mit dem FSA Kab hat das super funktioniert, meine auch dort einen Kranz dran zu sehen, der am Shimano fehlt.... Grmpf..


----------



## Deleted138492 (10. Dezember 2011)

Ich denke nicht, dass es daran liegt. Mein kleines KB war auch das originale und trotzdem hats nicht gefunzt.


----------



## jonalisa (10. Dezember 2011)

Habe zwar das Jimbo von 2010, aber bei mir funzt alles super. Fahre die Afterburner mit den XT Kettenblaettern 22/36 mit Bash und Kefue.
Bei mir war uebrigens bereits ab Werk das Shimano KB mit 22 Zaehnen verbaut.

Ich verrmute, dass der Anschlag noch etwas reingedreht gehoert. 

Ansonsten liegts am Umwerfer. Ich habe den XTR fuer dreifach und alles klappt prima. Kein Anschlagen am Rahmen, kein Zug der falsch verlaeuft und auch perfekte "fast" schleiffreie Funktion.
Hast du versucht die Hoehe des Umwerfers ueber die beiden exzentrischen Inserts zu veraendern?


----------



## Deleted138492 (10. Dezember 2011)

Der Anschlag hat leider nix damit zu tun. Den konnte ich begrenzen wie ich lustig war, das Resultat blieb das gleiche.


----------



## -MIK- (11. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe ja den Eindruck, dass das FSA KB durch den kleinen Kranz weiter in Richtung Rahmen ragt und dadurch die Kette besser greift.. hach was n Dreck, hast die Eine Sache erschlagen, kommt die nächste... fast wie bei meinem Auto.

@Jonalisa: Anschlag ist korrekt eingestellt, hatte ihn soweit raus gedreht, das die Kette auf Kl/Gr vo/hi am Umwerfer schliff, dann Stück zurück und .... hat nix gebracht.


----------



## herkulars (11. Dezember 2011)

Warum hast Du das 22er überhaupt getauscht? Never change a running system.


----------



## -MIK- (11. Dezember 2011)

Weils um war...


----------



## Deleted138492 (11. Dezember 2011)

Läuft das jetzt eigentlich bei dir?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (11. Dezember 2011)

Ja, alles super, Du hattest (mal wieder) recht.


----------



## Deleted138492 (11. Dezember 2011)

Das gibt noch ein Stück Kuchen .


----------



## -MIK- (11. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab's befürchtet....


----------



## herkulars (11. Dezember 2011)

Back ihm Plätzchen, is doch bald Weihnachten.


----------



## -MIK- (11. Dezember 2011)

LOL


----------



## Bueck (13. Dezember 2011)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Tach Leute, ich brauch mal wieder Hilfe.
> 
> Ich hab ja den Antrieb getauscht, mittlerweile komplett, so auch das kleine Ritzel vorne gegen dieses hier getauscht:
> 
> ...



@Mik     Kettenklemmer = keine Probleme
ich hab einen Kunstoffring gedreht und ihn an der ISCG Aufnahme angeschraubt. Der Ring hat dann auf der Kettenseite eine 8mm große 45° Fase welche die Kette - egal was kommt - immer wieder schön sauber aufs kleine Blatt rutschen lässt.
Ich kenn das Problem seit dem Umbau nicht mehr. 
Da ich keine KeFü am ISCG drann habe, sondern ähnl. LV an der Strebe hatte ich Platz.
leider kein besseres Bild gefunden - aber man kann es glaub erkennen.
viel Erfolg - Bück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jonalisa (31. Dezember 2011)

Ich wünsch allen hier einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr und hoffe, dass es sich hierbei um den letzten bis Silvester 2012 handelt. Vorausgesetzt die Welt erlebt Letzteren noch


----------



## DH-Rida (31. Dezember 2011)

von mir auch ein schönes neues jahr unnd ne gute saison 2012.........wenn jemand von euch zuviel schnee hat zu mir schicken  ich geb dann ein bissel regen ab


----------



## Bluebear (31. Dezember 2011)

Hi gehöre nun auch zu den Rose fahrern mein Bike Rose Beef Cake Fr2 von 2011  C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Marvin\Eigene Dateien\Eigene Bilder\376654_10150418527645762_260777590761_8381562_1280809405_n.jpg 

einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr 2012 

mfg Marvin


----------



## Bluebear (31. Dezember 2011)

hab die Bilder im Fotoalbum hochgeladen.


----------



## jonalisa (1. Januar 2012)

Wünsch allen ein gutes, verletzungsfreies und bikereiches neues Jahr!


----------



## Bueck (1. Januar 2012)

A guet´s Neues noch ...
und gleich mal was technisches.
Wer hat schon mal überlegt was es für Auswirkungen auf die Dämpfung im RP23XV hat wenn man die kleine Überströmbohrung (ca. 1mm) im Dämpferbody vergrößert damit die Luft schneller von der Innenkammer in die Aussenkammer strömen kann. Bringt das überhaupt was oder kann es passieren das die Luft dann zu schnell in die Extrakammer kommt und der Dämpfer dann im mittleren Federweg zu schnell druchrauscht?
Hier sind doch immer so viele Studierte, oder? Kann mir mal einer das Ausrechnen ob sich da was ändert? 
Die "Minibohrung" kommt mir schon sehr mickrig vor - ob die da nicht wie eine "Drossel" wirkt? Gewollt-Ungewollt?
Bei größerer Bohrung (oder einer zweiten) könnt ja sein das der Dämpfer noch flotter arbeitet.
Hmmmm????


----------



## Bluebear (1. Januar 2012)

vieleicht klapt es jetzt mit dem Bild bessere Bilder volgen morgen 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1035833


mfg Marvin


----------



## -MIK- (1. Januar 2012)

@Bueck: Soweit ich das verstanden habe, ist ein Dämpfer mit diesem Ausgleichslöchlein für leichte Fahrer. Je leichter der Fahrer, desto größer kann das Loch, je schwerer am besten zu.


----------



## -MIK- (1. Januar 2012)

P.S.: Frohes Neues.


----------



## Bluebear (1. Januar 2012)

Bluebear schrieb:


> vieleicht klapt es jetzt mit dem Bild bessere Bilder volgen morgen
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1035833
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FoxF100 (2. Januar 2012)

Hallo Rosies,

ich habe ein 2010er Rose Jabba Wood als Ersatz für mein mit Rahmenbruch verstorbenes Factory (2006) bekommen...
Ich konnte mit gewissen Kniffen alle alten Parts wiederverwenden mit Ausnahme meiner Hope-Sattelklemme ...

Obwohl der Sattelstützdurchmesser gleich bei 31,6 mm geblieben ist, geht die 34,9er schelle nicht mehr drauf...habe dann rausgefunden, dass die original am bike aufgesetzte Rose Klemme (in diesem komischen Goldton) 36 mm hat. 

Rose meinte, die Sattelstütze ginge auch ohne Probleme ins Bike rein und hat sie gleich beim Rahmenwechsel mit umgebaut, allerdings habe ich das Gefühl, dass sie im Rahmen ganz schön Spiel hat und wenn ich die Klemme nicht brachial zuknalle, kann ich jeden km anhalten und den Sattel samt Stütze wieder hochziehen...

Nun hab ich drei Fragen:
1. Wie habt ihr eure Hope-Sattelklemmen drauf bekommen? Habe einige an Rose-Bikes in diesem und dem alten Thread gesehen
2. Könnte ich eine 36,4er Klemme nehmen und da irgendwie ein 2 mm dickes Blech drunterklemmen?
3. und eigentlich die wichtigste; das Spiel der Sattelstütze an sich ist nicht groß, sodass da eigentlich keine Reduzierhülse reinpasst (< 2mm)...wie bekomme ich das Ding dauerhaft fest? Carbonpaste und Co habe ich schon ausprobiert...

Ich würde mich über ein paar Antworten freuen 
danke und gruß


----------



## Montanez (2. Januar 2012)

Also habe in meinem Jimbo auch eine normale 31,6er Stütze drin. wenn der Schnellspanner offen oder fast offen ist rauscht die auch von alleine nach unten durch. 

DIE Lösung: Besorg dir die Salsa Flip Lock in 36,4mm (http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p2709_Flip-Lock-Sattelklemme-mit-Schnellspanner-.html). Ist teuer aber Probleme weg. 
Mit dem hässlichen Rose Ding ist meine auch immer gerutscht oder hat sich verdreht. Die Salsa ist ne Wucht. Hätte es nicht für möglich gehalte was ne gute Klemme möglich macht...mit EXTREM GERINGEN Klemmkräften bekomme ich die nicht mehr verdreht. Gut aussehen tut sie auch noch.
Die 36,4er Hope (http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p20813_Sattelklemme-mit-Schnellspanner-.html) wird hier auch benutzt und solls auch tun. Ich hab der Salsa mehr zugetraut und bin nicht enttäuscht worden. Hab an nem anderen Rad die Syntace Superlock von der ich auch erst begeistert war, im Vergleich zur Salsa schmiert sie aber gewaltig ab.

P.S.: Klemmt die Klemme deine Sattelstütze an keiner Stelle gut? Oder nur an der an der du überwiegend klemmst? Vielleicht ist sie da schon ein wenig ausgenudelt und hat ein leichtes Untermaß. Ist bei meiner alten auch so gewesen. Zwar nur minimal aber das reicht. Und hast du den Innendurchmesser des Sattelrohres mal gemessen? Vielleicht hat das auch ein leichtes Übermaß.


----------



## Promontorium (2. Januar 2012)

Bluebear schrieb:


> kann mir einer Sagen ob das mit dem Bild geklappt hatt??



Klick halt Deinen eigenen Link an, dann siehst Du es doch. Oder vor dem Senden des Posts auf "Vorschau" gehen und nachsehen.

Um es kurz zu machen: ja!


----------



## FoxF100 (2. Januar 2012)

naja das beantwortet meine Frage ja nur zum Teil

ich hab sonst auch teile von hope am bike...wuerde daher die hope klemme bevorzugen...
aber kann ich auf einen 35.0mm aussendurchmesser des rahmens eine 36,4mm klemme draufmachen? ohne irgendwelche reduzierhuelsen? 
die stuetze geht auf meinen anderen raedern einwandfrei...muss an dieser klemme von rose ist echt kacke..
zumal die ja.von haus aus erstmal falsch rum draufsteckt...auch im katalog zu sehen..die.klemmkraft greift an der falschen seite... naemlich der ohne schlitz....


----------



## Montanez (3. Januar 2012)

Wie kommst du denn darauf das der Außendurchmesser 35mm ist? Gemessen? Ka ob das beim Jabba anders ist also beim Jimbo, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Auf die Jimbos passen jedenfalls die 36,4er Klemmem perfekt. Ansonsten bestell halt ne 35er Klemme. Oder gleich mehrere Größe und guck welche am besten passen, der Rest dann zurück.


----------



## FoxF100 (3. Januar 2012)

ich hatte es nachgemessen, ja ... allerdings habe ich mich bei meiner zweiten antwort vertan: 36 mm waren es, daher auch meine frage weiter oben, ob ich denn da ohne probleme die etwas größere 36,4 mm klemme drauf machen kann


----------



## Montanez (3. Januar 2012)

ja. nimm einfach die hope oder die salsa, dann wirds passen. wie schon gesagt, die klemmkraft der salsa ist nach dem was man so liest höher, wenn dir aber die hope mehr zusagt nimm halt die.


----------



## herkulars (4. Januar 2012)

36,4 passt ohne irgendwelche Adapterlösungen. Wie gesagt Hope oder Salsa, dann klappt's auch mit dem Klemmen.


----------



## Deleted138492 (14. Januar 2012)

Neues von der Front! Ziemlich geil .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH-Rida (14. Januar 2012)

haha, ich wollts vorhin eig schon im Bilderthread posten 
is aber echt cool, oben gebürstetes alu hinten anodisiert schwarz....beste is aber eh die gabel       die kommt bei mir auch noch iwann^^


und schade das des so nur die temrider bekommen


----------



## morph027 (14. Januar 2012)

*sabber*


----------



## Deleted138492 (15. Januar 2012)

Die sollen das Ding mal in Serie und ohne DC bringen!


----------



## DH-Rida (15. Januar 2012)

warum ohne dual crown ?


----------



## Deleted138492 (15. Januar 2012)

Die schränken mir den Lenkeinschlag viel zu sehr ein. Ich mag langsamere, technische Abfahrten, und da ist eine DC fehl am Platz.


----------



## -MIK- (15. Januar 2012)

Nene Müs Lee, das passt scho.  Wenn Du mal bei mir bist, kannste meine DH Büx mal hier fahren, da ist ja die 40 dran.

Ich denke ich habe mein DH Bike 2012 / 2013 gefunden. Cane Crek Double Barrel und Formula The One rein = MIKs DH Bike!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH-Rida (15. Januar 2012)

@MIK:  welches? des Rose? oder bauste deins nur um ?


----------



## Deleted138492 (15. Januar 2012)

Gerne MIK, wird leider wohl noch dauern. Ich darf ja nix mehr tun -.- Spätestens beim Rosetreffen


----------



## -MIK- (15. Januar 2012)

Das bekommen wir schon hin Müs Lee, Du hast ja noch, glaub mittlerweile 2 Stück, Kuchen offen. 

@Rida: Ne, hab noch ne reine DH Büchse im Keller stehen.


----------



## DH-Rida (15. Januar 2012)

ja ich weis ja das du des Torque hast.....aber was is jz mit CCDB und The One?


----------



## -MIK- (15. Januar 2012)

Ah so, das Rose vom Foto mit der The One und dem CCDB, das wäre meine Wahl. Meine Bikes bleiben so wie se sind (haben ja schon alle The One  )


----------



## Deleted138492 (15. Januar 2012)

Jap, sind zwei. Willst du auf noch irgendwas wetten und drei draus machen? .


----------



## ka1saa (17. Januar 2012)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Neues von der Front! Ziemlich geil .


 na ein glück gibts das team-rider-bike nicht zu kaufen, sonst würd ich ja schwach werden , vorher noch die alte, äh, das alte bike versetzen  kleiner scherz ...


----------



## Deleted138492 (17. Januar 2012)

ka1saa schrieb:


> na ein glück gibts das team-rider-bike nicht zu kaufen



Frevler!  Und ja, die Alte gehört versetzt, wenn sie deswegen rumstänkert .


----------



## -MIK- (18. Januar 2012)

Ne nix Glück. @Rose: produzieren, CCDB einbauen und bitte einmal in Größe M an mich liefern. Danke.


----------



## DH-Rida (18. Januar 2012)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH-Rida (18. Januar 2012)

-MIK- schrieb:


> @Rose: produzieren, CCDB einbauen und bitte einmal in Größe M an mich liefern. Danke.



an mich bitte auch  würd auch nen BOS sTOY nehmen......wenn nicht nehm ich auch gerne den RC4


----------



## -MIK- (19. Januar 2012)

Nix da, keine Kompromisse, CCDB!


----------



## ka1saa (19. Januar 2012)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Ne nix Glück. @Rose: produzieren


 machen wir halt auch n rose-team auf


----------



## -MIK- (19. Januar 2012)

Jau geil, das *Rose-Rider-Meeting Racing Team*


----------



## Deleted138492 (19. Januar 2012)

Keiner eiert die Chickenways schneller runter als wir .


----------



## piilu (19. Januar 2012)

Wie siehts denn diese Jahr mit nem Treffen aus?


----------



## DH-Rida (19. Januar 2012)

ja...gibts da schon was neues ??


----------



## Deleted138492 (19. Januar 2012)

Wenn ihr noch mal fragt, gibts dieses Jahr gar nix.


----------



## ka1saa (25. Januar 2012)

Nachdem mich zwar die Bremskraft, nicht aber das Bremsgefühl überzeugen konnte, fliegen die (eh runtergefahrenen) Nukeproof-semiorganischen Bremsbeläge für die One wieder raus ausm Jimbo, als nächstes gibts Kool Stop-sinter, da sollt was gehen. Ach ja, die Nukeproofs haben wie die Formula-sinter-Beläge nur bei kalter Nässe gekreischt, also weder besser noch schlechter was das angeht. Bei Bedarf berichte ich dann über die Kool Stops, aber die sind ja wohl allgemein bekannt .
Außerdem mach ich mal wieder 5er statt 10er Öl (hatte beim dringend nötigen Service grad kein anderes da xD) in die CrankBros Joplin Sattelstütze, dann sollte die auch wieder ein Stückl besser funktionieren . Aber eigentlich wart ich ja nach wie vor auf ne 150 mm Variante *däumchendreh*...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ka1saa (3. Februar 2012)

... so viel zum Thema das gibts nicht:
http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/rose-beef-cake-team-vaujany-edition/aid:579695


----------



## -MIK- (3. Februar 2012)

Jaaaa, auch schon gesehen... ich dreh durch.... jetzt muss ich nur noch auf nem Demoday in Willingen ne Probefahrt machen....


----------



## Eksduro (3. Februar 2012)

geil....

dat erste rose was mir außer den schwarz anodisierten optisch so richtich jefällt...


also mik....den blauen koblenzer in den bikemarkt und ran


----------



## Deleted138492 (3. Februar 2012)

Muss... Kaufreiz... unterdrücken! Aaaaargh!!!!


----------



## Eksduro (3. Februar 2012)

also den würfel auch in den bikemarkt und ebenso ran 


...vielleicht bekommt ihr ja nen paketpreis


----------



## -MIK- (3. Februar 2012)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Muss... Kaufreiz... unterdrücken! Aaaaargh!!!!



Hrhrhrhr.... 

@Eksduro: Sorry aber das blau weiße bleibt, allein wegen der Farbe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (3. Februar 2012)

Meins auch, wegen Geld und momentaner Fahrunfähigkeit und so...


----------



## psycho82 (3. Februar 2012)

Das BF in der Teamedition ist schon sehr geil!


----------



## Deleted138492 (3. Februar 2012)

Weiß jemand, wie viel der Rahmen kosten wird?


----------



## jonalisa (3. Februar 2012)

@mik

Hoffe das blau-weiß hat nichts mit Schalke zu tun?!

Haben wir interisti keine so guten Erfahrungen mit


----------



## Deleted138492 (3. Februar 2012)

Eher mit Bring mich Werkstatt .


----------



## -MIK- (4. Februar 2012)

jonalisa schrieb:


> @mik
> 
> Hoffe das blau-weiß hat nichts mit Schalke zu tun?!
> 
> Haben wir interisti keine so guten Erfahrungen mit



Neee, mit Fußball hab ich nix am Hut, nur alle 2 Jahre zur EM und WM. 



Müs Lee schrieb:


> Eher mit Bring mich Werkstatt .





So sieht's aus Bro!


----------



## LGswim16 (6. Februar 2012)

Hi,
ich hab endlich mein Beef Cake 2012 bekommen. mir ist aufgefallen das hinten nur ne 185mm Bremsscheibe drauf ist. Als hab ich Rose angeschrieben und die meinten, dass nur 185mm scheiben aufnehmen kann obwohl bei allen beef cakes 203mm vorne und hinten steht.
Hat vlt. jemand auch nen 2012 beef cake mit 185mm hinten?
Gruß LG


----------



## jonalisa (6. Februar 2012)

Habe zwar kein Beef Cake aber ein Jimbo mit hinten und vorne 203er Scheiben.

Habe aber hinten noch die IS 2000 Aufnahme. Die Sitzstrebe sollte also dafür ausgelegt sein. Mittels PM Adapter kann man sicherlich auch bei dir die 203er verbauen.


----------



## ka1saa (6. Februar 2012)

LGswim16 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich hab endlich mein Beef Cake 2012 bekommen. mir ist aufgefallen das hinten nur ne 185mm Bremsscheibe drauf ist. Als hab ich Rose angeschrieben und die meinten, dass nur 185mm scheiben aufnehmen kann obwohl bei allen beef cakes 203mm vorne und hinten steht.
> Hat vlt. jemand auch nen 2012 beef cake mit 185mm hinten?
> Gruß LG


hm, sehr komische sache, steht ja ansich immer 200/200 bei. hab auch "nur" ein jimbo, da ist 200/185 durchaus ausreichend und in den alpen dann irgendwann doch wieder die vordere bremse am glühen , aber darum gehts ja nicht *g*. ruf da doch mal an, so im direkten gespräch kommen weniger missverständnisse auf. wobei ansich auch die email klar gewesen sein sollte . ach ja, welches beef cake isses denn genau? dh oder fr? beim fr könnt ich mir ja aus gewichtsgründen noch eher vorstellen, dass ne 180er drinne ist, aber auch da stehen ja 200er drinne.


----------



## LGswim16 (6. Februar 2012)

ka1saa schrieb:


> hm, sehr komische sache, steht ja ansich immer 200/200 bei. hab auch "nur" ein jimbo, da ist 200/185 durchaus ausreichend und in den alpen dann irgendwann doch wieder die vordere bremse am glühen , aber darum gehts ja nicht *g*. ruf da doch mal an, so im direkten gespräch kommen weniger missverständnisse auf. wobei ansich auch die email klar gewesen sein sollte . ach ja, welches beef cake isses denn genau? dh oder fr? beim fr könnt ich mir ja aus gewichtsgründen noch eher vorstellen, dass ne 180er drinne ist, aber auch da stehen ja 200er drinne.



es ist ein beef cake fr sl 6 mit 2012 rahmen. 
Zitat E-mail: leider kann man bei dem Beef Cake nur eine 185 mm Scheibe hinten verbauen. Dies ist ein Fehler bei uns in der Beschreibung, was wir aber ändern werden. Daher kann ich Ihnen dann dies nicht zusenden.
Komisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ka1saa (6. Februar 2012)

wie war das noch, beim fr sl wurde der jimbo-hinterbau verbaut? gewichtstuning und so...? weiß nicht mehr genau, vielleicht gibts da jetzt auch ne eigenständige konstruktion.
ich würd mal denken, dass die bremse hinten so auch bei mittlerem fahrergewicht wohl ausreichend ist, aber blöd ists schon, dass dann nicht auch so hinzuschreiben. spätestens bei der bestellung hätte man dadrauf hinweisen sollen. vielleicht springt ja beim meckern noch was raus...?
ach, glückwünsche zum ansonsten schönen rad, macht sicher nen heiden spaß ! trotz etwas schalem beigeschmack.


----------



## Guent (6. Februar 2012)

Bei meinem BC 6 SL UND bei dem BC 6 SL meiner Freundin war jeweils ne 185er Scheibe hinten verbaut, obwohl im Auftrag extra darauf hingewiesen wurde das 203er Scheiben verbaut werden sollen:
Hat bei beiden Rädern nicht geklappt, wurde dann aber beim abholen vor Ort direkt reklamiert und gleich auf grosse Scheiben geändert.

Bei der BC-Bestellung meiner Freundin haben wir das dann noch einmal dazugesagt das es bei mir ja zu diesem Fehler gekommen ist: Der Berater hat es mehrfach im Auftrag vermerkt: Beim Abholen: Wieder falsche Scheibengrösse montiert...ärgerlich.

Dann kam raus das die Montagebeschreibung jeweils nicht mit dem vom  Berater erstellten Auftrag übereinstimmte und es wohl einen Softwarefehler gibt...

Aber ging problemlos auf 203er Scheiben hinten umzubauen!!!


----------



## LGswim16 (8. Februar 2012)

es machst verdammt spaß damit rumzuheizen, besonders wenn die leute noch schauen(des orange ist halt sehr auffällig).
Ja nachdem ich schon 2012 fox elemente rausgehandelt  ,die Reifen umgetauscht , ne Sattelklemme nachbestellt und 100 noch wegen nem kleinen Lackschaden bekommen hab, wollen die nichts mehr von mir wissen!
Und ich wieg grad mal 70kg, da wird des kein problem werden.

@Guent: waren des 2011 oder 2012 rahmen?

Ich brauch ja nur ne Bremsscheibe und ein adapter (falls ich dann mal dick und fett werde) ?!?


----------



## Guent (8. Februar 2012)

LGswim16 schrieb:


> @Guent: waren des 2011 oder 2012 rahmen?



2011er


----------



## trigger666 (9. Februar 2012)

@ -MIK-, Deine Frage habe ich Dir in dem anderen Threat beantwortet.

Nimmt von Euch noch einer am Rose Soulride teil? Ich habe für Anfang August das Pro Seminar gebucht.


----------



## wastl86 (22. Februar 2012)

hi,
nachdem ich des öffteren hier gelesen habe, dass so mancher biker auf dem Uncle jimbo ne 200 scheibe hinten drauf hat, möchte ich drauf hinweisen das der rahmen an der strebe hinten reisen wird. der rahmen ist laut rose nur bis 185mm ausgelegt. wenn da ne 200er drauf ist verfällt die garantie

_________________________________
Verkaufe FOX DHX 5 AIR von 2011 (216mm)für 250. fast neu


----------



## sportzigarette (22. Februar 2012)

wastl86 schrieb:


> nachdem ich des öffteren hier gelesen habe, dass so mancher biker auf dem Uncle jimbo ne 200 scheibe hinten drauf hat, möchte ich drauf hinweisen das der rahmen an der strebe hinten reisen wird.



Danke für die Info!  Woher nimmst du denn das Wissen, dass die Rahmen reißen werden?!?


----------



## wastl86 (22. Februar 2012)

musste leider meine eigene erfahrung machen. wollte die lager bei rose checken lassen und dann meinte er das ein riss hinten sei und dies auf eine zu große scheibe hindeute. so mit fällt die garantie auch weg. allerdings war es ein 2009 model. weiss ned ob sich mittlerweile da was geändert hat.


----------



## Deleted138492 (22. Februar 2012)

Mir hatte man fürs 2009er Modell die Freigabe für eine 203er Scheibe hinten erteilt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (22. Februar 2012)

Frag mich, warum alle immer ne 200er Scheibe da drauf schmeißen wollen.... 185er reicht doch aus...


----------



## sportzigarette (22. Februar 2012)

wastl86 schrieb:


> musste leider meine eigene erfahrung machen. wollte die lager bei rose checken lassen und dann meinte er das ein riss hinten sei und dies auf eine zu große scheibe hindeute. so mit fällt die garantie auch weg. allerdings war es ein 2009 model. weiss ned ob sich mittlerweile da was geändert hat.



Das ist natürlich nicht schön für dich, sollte jedoch auch nicht zu Verallgemeinerungen führen...



-MIK- schrieb:


> Frag mich, warum alle immer ne 200er Scheibe da drauf schmeißen wollen.... 185er reicht doch aus...



Jepp, das seh' ich auch so...


----------



## jonalisa (23. Februar 2012)

Fahr auch mit 200 hinten, wieso auch nicht. Viel standfester und kaum Mehrgewicht. Schliesslich bin ich von 3000ern umgeben. Da gehts auch mal 2000 Hm und mehr am Stueck runter. Wohnen ja nicht alle Biker im Flachen . Hiess ja urspruenglich Bergradl, als noch niemand Enduro, All Mountain und Co. kannte. Zugegeben damals noch mit Cantis 
Von Rose so montiert, ohne Hinweis auf Garantieverlust, also wohl auch kein Problem. Ich wasche meine Haende jedenfalls in Unschuld.


----------



## rene_gade81 (25. Februar 2012)

Auch hier werde ich noch einmal auf meinen thread verweisen und hoffe auch reges interesse von einem rose mitarbeiter, dieses anliegen zu klären ! 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=9242142#post9242142


----------



## wastl86 (1. März 2012)

helft mir mal bitte. welches steuerrohr hat das aktuelle BF Fr ?


----------



## -MIK- (1. März 2012)

Sag mal, in wie vielen Threads willst Du das eigentlich noch fragen????

Auf allen Shop Bildern auf der Rosehomepage, sind die Steuerrohre Tapert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wastl86 (2. März 2012)

brauch halt ne schnelle und sichere antwort


----------



## sportzigarette (2. März 2012)

wastl86 schrieb:


> brauch halt ne schnelle und sichere antwort



Schon mal dran gedacht, da anzurufen?!?


----------



## wastl86 (2. März 2012)

Ja deswegen frag ich hier nach.die von rose geben mir unterschiedliche antworten.dacht ich frag nun besitzer des bf


----------



## DH-Rida (3. März 2012)

Es Uncle Jimbo 8 hat beim Freeride Superenduro Test 9 von 10 Punkten bekommen


----------



## kalatche (4. März 2012)

Servus, 

ich sitzt grad vor meinem neuen Rahmen und wunder mich gerade warum ich ein Gewinde bei der Tretlagerbuchse am Rahmen habe.... dachte das is PressFit. 
Bevor ich da irgendwas unpassendes kauf frag ich lieber euch. 

Danke

Achso es ist ein Uncle Jimbo Rahmen 2012


----------



## wastl86 (4. März 2012)

wie kommst du darauf das es press fit sei ?


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (4. März 2012)

Kann es sein, dass bei dir auch ein PressFit to BSA Adapter verbaut ist?
So ist es zumindest bei meinem Granite Chief 2012.

Hast du den Rahmen einzeln gekauft?


----------



## kalatche (4. März 2012)

jap Rahmen is crash-replacement is no nichs dran. 

Das mit Pressfit hab ich von Rose..

Teile die vermutlich nicht kompatibel sind: Innenlager und Kurbel (wegen Wechsel von BB30 auf PressFit).....


----------



## wastl86 (4. März 2012)

also nun bsa gewinde oder nicht ?


----------



## kalatche (4. März 2012)

Nach der Definition aus Wikipedia:

BSA 1,370" x 24 tpi (selten auch I.S.O. 1,375" x 24)	34,8; Gewinde 34,8 x 1,058	ENG; BSA	meist 68 bzw 73 (oversized),
seltener 83 oder 100 mm
Wird auch als englisch bezeichnet; meist auf der linken Seite Rechtsgewinde und rechts Linksgewinde; sehr selten rechts Rechtsgewinde

ist es wohl bsa maße und gewinde gänge sind wo oben geschrieben. 
und das heißt kein pressfit?? sonder bsa Lager...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wastl86 (4. März 2012)

gut weil ich mir grad ne kurbel mit HW 2 lager bestellt hab


----------



## kalatche (7. März 2012)

So habe von Rose bescheid bekommen, hatte der Service-Mitarbeiter wohl bei der ersten Mail was verwechselt. 

Antwort:

in den neuen Uncle Jimbo Modellen haben wir 73mm BSA Standard verbaut


damit is es offizell


----------



## wastl86 (7. März 2012)

jup habe ic heute auch erfahren  

VERKAUFE DHX AIR 5  SEHR GUT ERHALTEN !!!
_______________________________________


----------



## DH-Rida (9. März 2012)

Hey,
es passt vllt nicht ganz in den thread, aber ich hab bock mir was fürs bike zu basteln.....
hat jemand ne idee was man aus red bull dosen so alles machen kann, des man als deko ans bike schrauden kann?? (ans Beef Cake DH)


----------



## -MIK- (9. März 2012)

Schlammschutz über den Bremszangen, passen das RedBull Logo oder den Schriftzug geschnitten.
Lampe (fällt beim DH vielleicht raus)
Piggybagabdeckung
...


----------



## kalatche (15. März 2012)

so jetzt hab ich nochmal ne Frage zum Uncle Jimbo 2012 Rahmen, ich weiß das das Hinterrad als neuen Achsenmaße 142mm x 12 hat aber was für einen Standard??
Alles was ich mit den Maßen finde is X12 Standard und da ich da nichts zum zuschrauben finde is es dieser ja nicht oder?

Weiß das zufällig gerade jemand.. thanks


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (15. März 2012)

Ist X-12 mit einem DT Swiss RWS Spanner:
http://www.dtswiss.com/Products/Components/RWS/RWS-X-12.aspx


----------



## kalatche (15. März 2012)

ok Danke. 

Also Nabe is egal solang seh 142x12 (X12) hat solange ich genau den Spanner habe oder?
Der wie mir scheint überall ausverkauft ist


----------



## Montanez (15. März 2012)

Oder einfach eine beliebige X12 Steckachse in der richtigen Länge nehmen. Bei mir ist die Rear Maxle von Rock Shox drin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (15. März 2012)

Oder eine Syntace X12.


----------



## kalatche (15. März 2012)

jo die syntace war fällig danke, jetzt fährts scho fast


----------



## Hurzelwurzel (16. März 2012)

Welche bessere Sattelstützenklemme als die Standard verbaute könnte ihr für´s UJ 2012 empfehlen??

Die Original muss man ja dermaßen zuknallen, wenn sie nicht wackeln/verdrehen soll


----------



## jonalisa (16. März 2012)

@Hurzelwurzel Salsa oder Hope! Passen beide wie angegossen.

Auf welche Reifencombi soll ich beim Jimbo setzen. Bin nie im Park. Nur Alpentouren bis S3-S4.

Vorne Rubberqueen 2,4", hinten Mountainking II Protection 2,4"
Vorne Fat Albert 2,4", hinten Nobby Nic 2,4" Snakeskin

Bin eigentlich immer mit Fat Albert unterweg gewesen, ausser auf den Hardtails, und damit auch zufrieden. Möchte aber was leichteres mit weiniger Rollwiderstand probieren.

Glaubt ihr der Mountainking bzw der Nobby sind für vorne auch eine Option?

Was taugt der Hans Dampf? Irgendwer schon Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## psycho82 (16. März 2012)

Vergiss die Schwalbe-Kombi, die ist m.M. deutlich schlechter als Conti RQ und MK II. 
Der Fat Albert ist nicht schlecht, aber der RQ bittet in der BCC-Mischung ein besseres Fahrgefuehl - haelt sicher die Spur und Bremsgrip ist bombe und Rollverhalten besser als beim FA.

Der Nobby Nic taugt mir im Nassen ueberhaupt nicht, da er dann bescheidenen Grip hat und sich schnell zusetzt. Der MK II bietet guten Grip und der Grenzbereich ist gutmuetig - wenn er ausbricht laesst er sich gut wieder einfangen und der Rollwiderstand ist ebenfalls gut.

Habe mittlerweile Schwalbe auf allen Raedern verbannt auf den HTs fahre ich je nach Wetter X-King Supersonic oder MK II, auf dem AM RQ vorne und hinten - in den Alpen kommt hinten manchmal ein MK II zum Hoehenmeter schrubben drauf. Auf meinem EN/FR auf Touren RQ und mit Shuttleservice 2,5er Conti Barons.

Meine Empfehlung fuer deinen Onkel geheb klar in Richtung Conti - v: RQ und h: MK II und fuer noch mehr Grip RQ.

Als VR sollen auch die Maxxis Highroller II gut funktionieren, bin den Reifen selbst noch nicht gefahren und kann daher nicht viel dazu schreiben.

Gruss
Benny


----------



## psycho82 (16. März 2012)

Hurzelwurzel schrieb:


> Welche bessere Sattelstützenklemme als die Standard verbaute könnte ihr für´s UJ 2012 empfehlen??



Wie Jonalisa schon geschrieben Hope oder Salsa! 
Habe beide im Einsatz die Salsa am HT und die Hope am EN/FR.
Die Salsa ist hochfunktionel.

Die Hope ist absolut unschlagbar - klasse Quali, universeller Umbau von Schnellspannklemme auf Inbusklemme, klasse Klemmwirkung!

Mein Favourite waere Hope, aber auch die Salsa funktioniert unauffaellig!

Gruss
Benny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jonalisa (16. März 2012)

Die Tendenz geht also klar Richtung Conti.
Fahr an den Hardtails auch den X-King. Meiner Meinung nach ein Top Reifen.

Interessant finde ich, dass du der RQ besseres Rollverhalten als dem FA zusprichst; klingt interessant.

Den MK vorne schließt du aber gänzlich aus, oder?

Habe etwas Angst, dass sich das Gewicht bei meinen Touren die oft deutlich über 2000 Hm haben, doch irgendwie negativ bemerkbar macht.


----------



## psycho82 (16. März 2012)

Wenn du hauptsaechlich im Trockenen unterwegs sein solltest koenntest du auch mit dem MK II vorne glueclich werden, allerdings finde ich vorallem im Nassen das der MK II vorne deutlich wesentlich frueher an seine Grenzen kommt und deutlich weniger Seitenhalt bietet als die RQ. Im trockenen nicht schlecht hatte die Kombi letztes Jahr 3 Wochen in Finale Ligure im Einsatz - der MKII ist allerdings mehr Tourer als EN-Reifen und dies merkt man auch.....

Wenn es dir um das Gewicht geht kannst du vorne auch auf den 2,3 Baron setzen,er wiegt meisten um die 750 - 790 g [realwertw] ist optisch gewoehnungsbedurftig schmal - Fahrverhalten ist aber ebenfalls sehr gut. 
Vorne kannst du den Rollwiderstand vernachlaessigen, dort muss Grip sein - meine subjektive Meinung.

Gruss
Benny


----------



## jonalisa (16. März 2012)

Stimme dir zu, dass vorne der Grip sein muss.

Da ich aber bis auf den FA keinen Reifen in dieser Klasse kenne, wollte ich mich nur mal schnell umhören.

An den Baron habe ich auch schon gedacht, da er aber recht schmal ausfällt, habe ich Angst den Druck unnötig erhöhen zu müssen.

Sollte der Rollwiderstand der RQ wirklich geringer sein als jener des FA so ist dieser Reifen wirklich eine Alternative.


----------



## piilu (16. März 2012)

Hab hier auch die RQ rumligen die nur drauf wartet aufgezogen zu werden. Was mich echt wundert ist, dass die Noppen wesentlich kleiner sind als beim 6 Monate gefahren NN


----------



## Deleted138492 (17. März 2012)

Maxxis, anyone?


----------



## morph027 (17. März 2012)

Nu klar, vorn und hinten Ardent 2,4 EXO 

Wenns grober wird, kommt vorn ein Advantage 2,4 EXO drauf.

Für Park und etc dann die guten Minions bzw. Highroller....


----------



## jonalisa (17. März 2012)

Mit 825g kein Leichtgewicht. Wie schauts mit dem Rollverhalten aus?

Traktion, Kurvenhalt und Abrieb sollen ja super sein?!

Wenn der Reifen nicht zu schlecht rollt wäre er sicher eine Alternative zur RQ bzw. zum FA.

Wie gesagt Alpen Trails um S4, meist über 2000hm, telweise auch auf Asphalt (Uphill)!


----------



## Hurzelwurzel (17. März 2012)

Hab mir grad die Hope Klemme angeschaut. 
Würde mich nur interresieren, wie die Klemme oben an ihrem Platz gehalten wird 
Nicht, das die jedesmal beim aufmachen runterrutscht.

Die Rose bleibt an ihrem Platz, nur hält se halt net


----------



## Deleted138492 (17. März 2012)

Ich weiß nicht was ihr habt, bei mir hat die Roseklemme ohne Probleme ihren Job getan .


----------



## DH-Rida (17. März 2012)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht was ihr habt, bei mir hat die Roseklemme ohne Probleme ihren Job getan .



 funktioniert bei mir an 2 bikes ohne probleme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jonalisa (17. März 2012)

Auch bei mir funktionierte die Rose Klemme ohne Probleme, lediglich die Farbe gefiel mir nicht so gut. Das war der einzige Grund, weshalb ich sie gewechselt habe.

Die Hope kann nicht nach unten rutschen, da auch sie oben eine Kante mit geringerem Radius hat. Kann man auf den Bildern nur nicht so gut erkennen. Mach dir mal da keine Sorgen.

Wie siehts aus? Kann mir wer was zum Rollwiderstand der Ardents im Vergleich zum FA sagen?


----------



## Hurzelwurzel (17. März 2012)

Ich kann die Klemme anknallen wie ich will. Sie rutscht zwar nicht nach unten, aber der Sattel verdreht sich dann immer noch.

Bis auf das ist der Onkel aber voll HAMMER!


----------



## morph027 (17. März 2012)

Der Ardent mag eigentlich nur keine losen Böden, da gräbt der sich so doof ein, dass man gefühlt gegen die doppelte Wattzahl ankämpft. Ansonsten liegen die sicherlich in einer ähnlichen Liga. Wenn ich weiß, dass nur normale Touren anstehen, tausch ich den hinten aber auch mal gegen einen 2.25er oder eine 2.2er RQ.


----------



## psycho82 (18. März 2012)

Die Hopeklemme ist oben im Innendurchmesser etwas dicker, da rutscht nichts!

Gruss
 Benny


----------



## -MIK- (18. März 2012)

2 Roseklemmen haben bei mir auch nicht gehalten, die Hope mit genug Schmackes hält.


----------



## Hurzelwurzel (18. März 2012)

Hope is bestellt.
Danke Jungs.


----------



## GeorgeP (18. März 2012)

jonalisa schrieb:


> Wie siehts aus? Kann mir wer was zum Rollwiderstand der Ardents im Vergleich zum FA sagen?


 

So ich geb mal meinen senf dazu, ich fahre vorne den highroller2 als 2,4 EXO 60a(maxxpro)
Gewicht 893g aber am vorderrad einfach zu vernachlässigen, also wer mit dem reifen am vorderrad nicht klarr kommt hat das falsche hobby 


Habe ihn tubeless auf einer ZTR Flow montiert und mit 1,65bar luftdruck gefahren.
Einsatzgebiet All Mountain/ Enduro touren.
Auf asphalt leiser als der Fat Albert, vom rollwiederstand würd ich sagen gleich!
Auf feuchten waldboden mit gras und steinen durchwachsener trail verhielt sich der *Highroller* stehts sehr gutmütig. Wenn er dann mal das rutschen anfängt dann tut er dies  langsam und immer kontrolierbar.
Gerade für mich als "anfänger" sehr von vorteil man merkt es einfach rechtzeitig. Da kann der Fat Albert nicht mithalten.
Auf trockenen waldboden bzw festem lemboden sowie lockerer waldboden verhielt er sich absolut unauffällig. Der reifen hat mir immer stehts das gefühl von genügend grip gegeben, das war mit dem Fat Albert nicht immer so eindeutig.
Bremstraktion berg ab müsste ich lügen wenn ich jetzt sagen würde das er besser oder schlechter ist als der Fat Albert. Eine bessere bremstraktion wie der Nobby Nic, den ich hinten fahre, hat er auf alle fälle !
Dann haben wir noch die dämpfung, obwohl der Fat Albert ein größeres volumen hat dämpft er nicht so gut wie der *Highroller* II und das bei 0,15 bar höherem luftdruck, bin den Fat Albert zum schluß mit 1,5bar gefahren.
Auch das lenkverhalten ist "diereckter" fühlt sich nicht so schwabellig an.


Hinten hatte ich den Ardent montiert, aber bei den jetzigen bedingungen war ich nicht zufrieden. Setzte sich sehr schnell zu, da ist mir der MK II in 2,4 BCC Protection lieber.

Cheers
George


----------



## Hurzelwurzel (19. März 2012)

Ähm sagt mal, bei der Hope Sattelklemme passt schon das Maß 31,8mm für den Onkel? Die Stütze is ja 31,6. Oder hab ich da jetzt nen Denkfehler. Bei der Original Rose steht irgendwas von Schaftaußendurchmesser 36mm.


----------



## -MIK- (19. März 2012)

Die brauchst Du auch, such mal hier im Thread, hatte damals auch die falsche bestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hurzelwurzel (19. März 2012)

Welche brauch ich? Die 31,8?
Bei Hope gibt es nur 36,4mm.  





?


----------



## -MIK- (19. März 2012)

36,4mm brauchst Du


----------



## piilu (19. März 2012)

Hätte jemand ne Idee welche Klemme es in 36,4 in der Farbe Weiß geben könnte?


----------



## Deleted138492 (19. März 2012)

Weiß ist sehr schwierig aufzutreiben, da man nicht weiß eloxieren kann. Damit wäre die Klemme entweder lackiert oder (unwahrscheinlich) gepulvert, was beides nicht sonderlich beständig ist und insbesondere an einer Klemme schnell schlecht aussähe.


----------



## -MIK- (19. März 2012)

Klick


----------



## Deleted138492 (19. März 2012)

Oder so .

btw: Geh mal Alex' Vivid Air testen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hurzelwurzel (20. März 2012)

Dankschee MIK.

Dann muss ich die wieder zurückschicken. Oder das Paket erst gar nicht annehmen. Shit


----------



## -MIK- (20. März 2012)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> btw: Geh mal Alex' Vivid Air testen .



Habsch schon, gefällt mir nicht, der sackt so überhaupt nicht durch....  Hab da jetzt noch mal drauf geachtet, der DHX scheint sich etwas in den FW rein zu ziehen, vor allem Berg auf. Berg ab liegt das Ding dafür wie auf ner Schiene.... 

Passt der Vivid denn in den Onkel rein?


----------



## FoxF100 (20. März 2012)

ich hatte auch mal das Problem mit der Rose-Klemme. Die hat, wenn man in den Katalog  schaut auch ein ganz eigenes Maß (36,0 mm). Wie auch im Katalog zu sehen, haben die die Klemme auch immer formschön ans bike gebastelt, NUR dass der schlitz des Sattelrohs genau auf der anderen Seite der Klemmung liegt (ist zumindest bei meinem jw 2010er modell so - ich weiß nicht, wie es bei den neueren modellen ist) ... total unsinnig, da man so unnötig viel anzugsmoment braucht, um (wenn überhaupt) die gleiche klemmkraft zu erzeugen, als wenn man die klemme gleich richtig rum montiert, was aber zugegebener maßen blöd aussieht ... auf dem trail bekam ich den das ding dann ohne werkzeug gar nicht mehr auf - was ja ehrlich gesagt nicht gut fürs material sein kann ..

bei mir rutschte der sattel samt stütze auch hin und her, egal wie fest ich die klemme dran geknallt hab, schlimmer war es dann noch mit der hope (36,4 mm)...

letztendlich habe ich die stütze gewechselt, da meine race face deus vom dauernden auf- und absenken auf den trails doch schon recht abgeschmirgelt war ... 
jetzt habe ich eine joplin 4r und eine dauerhafte lösung (die farblich auch noch perfekt mit der goldenen hope) passt ... da wackelt und klappert nichts mehr, ich muss sie aber auch nicht mehr öffnen


----------



## DH-Rida (20. März 2012)

Hey,
ich komm mal wieder mit meinem bremsen problem....

die bremspower geht gegen null und sie quitschen wien gÃ¼terzug.....

aber die belÃ¤ge ham eig noch genug profil, desweitern hab ich:

â¢ die kanten gebrochen
â¢ die belÃ¤ge angeraut
â¢ die belÃ¤ge, scheibe und sattel entfettet

aber trotzdem keine besserung -.-


----------



## Deleted138492 (20. März 2012)

Sind die Bremsen dicht? Kein Öl/WD40/sonstwas an Scheiben oder Beläge gekommen?


----------



## DH-Rida (20. März 2012)

die bremse is total dicht, habs extra nachgeschaut aber sie is trocken


----------



## -MIK- (20. März 2012)

Naja, wenn Du die Bremsscheiben entfettet hast, dann musst Du die Bremse auch neu einbremsen. Druckpunkte denn i.O.?


----------



## DH-Rida (20. März 2012)

wie gesagt, die bremspower is so gut wie null.....muss ziehn bis zum gehtnemmer und dann quitscht se wie wild


----------



## -MIK- (20. März 2012)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Druckpunkte denn i.O.?



Ziehst Du bist zum Lenker oder hast Du nen Druckpunkt?


----------



## Deleted138492 (20. März 2012)

Wie ist der Druckpunkt? Hast du die Scheiben gesäubert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH-Rida (20. März 2012)

scheiben sind gesäubert.....und ein definitiven druckpunkt merkt man nicht....


----------



## -MIK- (20. März 2012)

Na dann, entlüften....


----------



## DH-Rida (20. März 2012)

aber vom entlüften geht es quitschen ja auch ned weg....


----------



## -MIK- (20. März 2012)

Ne, das geht weg vom Richten und Abschleifen der Bremsscheibe und wenn dann nach dem Entlüften der Bremse die Beläge wieder gleichmäßig und zeitgleich die Bremsscheibe berühren sollte es nicht mehr quietschen.


----------



## DH-Rida (20. März 2012)

also gerichtet is die scheibe...sie eiert net und ist zentral zwischen de belägen..hmm


----------



## Deleted138492 (20. März 2012)

Wieso sollte man die Scheibe abschleifen wollen?

Also, wenn der Druckpunkt hin ist UND die Bremse nicht bremst sowie quietscht wie die Sau am Spieß, würde ich an deiner Stelle mal einen Dichtigkeitstest machen: Die Bremse peinlichst genau säubern und trocknen, dann Zewa zwischen Belag und Bremskolben klemmen und per Kabelbinder den Hebel fixieren und Druck ausüben. Nach ein paar Stunden sieht man dann, ob es wirklich dicht ist. Kleine Mengen des Bremsmediums können durchaus vom Belag aufgesogen werden, ohne dass man es merkt.


----------



## DH-Rida (20. März 2012)

dann werd ich des mal machen


----------



## Hurzelwurzel (21. März 2012)

FoxF100 schrieb:


> bei mir rutschte der sattel samt stütze auch hin und her, egal wie fest ich die klemme dran geknallt hab, schlimmer war es dann noch mit der hope (36,4 mm)...
> 
> letztendlich habe ich die stütze gewechselt, da meine race face deus vom dauernden auf- und absenken auf den trails doch schon recht abgeschmirgelt war ...



Tja, was tun nun ? Die einen sagen, mit der Hope 36,4 funzt´s. Der Andere behauptet das Gegenteil. Try and forget??
Die Stütze will ich nicht wechseln, is ja noch Neu.


----------



## Montanez (21. März 2012)

Das hält schon. Kauf dir halt die hope oder Salsa in der 36er Version und hab Frieden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jonalisa (21. März 2012)

Hope 36,4 und alles supi


----------



## Hurzelwurzel (21. März 2012)

Ich werde dann die Hope einfach umdrehen, dass ich direkt an dem Rohrschlitz die Klemmung hab, dann sollte es noch besser halten.
Da hat die Standard Rose einfach ne schöne aber völlig unpraktische Form


----------



## Hurzelwurzel (21. März 2012)

Hat mir jemand einen Tip für ein XT Hollow FC-M780 kompatibles 36er Kettenblatt für Umbau auf 2-Fach? 

Welche Hersteller bieten da brauchbare Qualität?
Was fahrt ihr da so?


----------



## morph027 (21. März 2012)

http://www.os-bikes2.de/TRUVATIV-36...m-7075-T6-104-Millimeter-Lochkreisdurchmesser


----------



## wastl86 (21. März 2012)

MaStErLeNiN schrieb:


> Ist X-12 mit einem DT Swiss RWS Spanner:
> http://www.dtswiss.com/Products/Components/RWS/RWS-X-12.aspx



Also kann ich diese einbauen?

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a56121/rws-mtb-thru-bolt-x-12mm-alu-hr-schnellspanner.html

oder diese

http://www.bikepalast.com/product_info.php/info/p21290_Schnellspanner-DT-Swiss-RWS-X12.html


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (22. März 2012)

Korrekt. Die Variante von Bike-Discount habe ich - scheint die neuere Version des Spanners zu sein...
Das Gewinde ist bereits im Rahmen integriert, so dass du die Mutter als Gegenstück nicht benötigst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trigger666 (24. März 2012)

Habe im heute Rose Katalog gesehen, das sie für 2013 einen komplett neuen Downhill Rahmen entwickeln werden. Hat davon schon irgendwer gehört oder weiß wer mehr?

Nicht das ich dieses Jahr eins kaufe und mich dann nächstes Jahr schwarz ärgere.


----------



## downhiller_97 (24. März 2012)

Also ich würde mir sehr sehr gerne dieses bike von der ausstattung kaufen um den preis,aber der rahmen schaut mir zu dünn aus und der hinterbau zieht mich auch nicht wie ein magnet an wie zb das summum oder dem DEMO  

Hat irgendwer erfahrung wie der hinterbau arbeitet,ist er schluckfreudig weil der schaut nicht sehr besonders aus 

mfg Marin aus Linz


----------



## DH-Rida (24. März 2012)

welches? der 2012er beef cake?


----------



## zrider (24. März 2012)

Nur weil der Hinterbau nicht besonders aussieht soll er nicht schluckfreudig sein


----------



## DH-Rida (24. März 2012)

also ich find den hinterbau super 
hab heut nen geilen downhill hinter mir 
hat angefangen mit sehr sehr vielen kleinen wurzeln bis hin zu großen steinen und felsdrops und der hinterbau hat alles suverän weggeschluckt  die wurzeln spürt man kaum und die drops meistert er perfekt 
bin einfach nur super zufrieden mit dem bike 
kanns nur wärmstens emfehlen


----------



## kalatche (25. März 2012)

so jetzt muss ich nochmal was Fragen weiß jemand gerade die einbaulänge des Dämpfers beim Uncle Jimbo Bj 2012???


----------



## Deleted138492 (25. März 2012)

Müsste 216x63 sein. Schnapp dir einfach den Messschieber.


----------



## kalatche (25. März 2012)

naja hab ja nur den Rahmen ohne Dämpfer daher schwer zu messen 

bzw. hab nen 216x63 drin nur jetzt stößt grad das Kettenblatt an will nur sicher gehen das es au die richtige größe is bei den neuen nicht das seh wieder was geändert haben.


----------



## Deleted138492 (25. März 2012)

Wo stößt denn da das KB an? Das kann es nur, wenn Spacer fehlen oder das KB zu groß ist.


----------



## kalatche (25. März 2012)

hinten an der Schwinge, KB 48 daher wundert mich das etwas....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (25. März 2012)

Nee, bei 48 wundert mich das kein bisschen. Mach ein 44er dran und achte darauf, dass die richtige Anzahl an Spacern zwischen Kurbel und Innenlager ist.


----------



## kalatche (25. März 2012)

hm ok naja mir gehts nur darum das es die richtige einbaulänge is weil das Blatt is jetzt sowieso runter weil ich mit Bashguard fahr daher ist das egal.


----------



## Deleted138492 (25. März 2012)

Die Einbaulänge ändert eh nix an der maximal möglichen Zähneanzahl des Kettenblatts .


----------



## kalatche (25. März 2012)

Bist dir da sicher?? weil davor warn Platikrohr als Platzhalter drin da war das gleiche kettenblatt drauf und lies sich drehen erst als ich den Dämpfer der länger is eingebaut habe hat es an die Schwinge geschlagen ...


----------



## Deleted138492 (25. März 2012)

Na klar. Der Hinterbau bewegt sich immer auf die gleiche Weise, egal wie die Ausgangsposition ist. Sicher, dass die Kurbel da auch korrekt eingebaut war?


----------



## kalatche (25. März 2012)

jap sicher


----------



## Deleted138492 (25. März 2012)

Dann hast du etwas anderes falsch gemacht.


----------



## Montanez (25. März 2012)

Ein 48er KB an nem Enduro? why? Why? WHY????

Willst du damit am Gardasee die Asphaltstraßen runterprügeln oder welches Ziel verfolgst du damit?


----------



## kalatche (26. März 2012)

les einfach den sechsten beitrag drüber evtl weißt es danach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## downhiller_97 (28. März 2012)

ja das 2012-er beef cake die edition das blau,gelbe beef cake ! Ich weiß nicht,mein Freund hat das bergamont big air und ist nicht zufrieden damit,genau so wenig wie ich


----------



## Deleted138492 (28. März 2012)

Mit wem redest du denn?


----------



## HtoTher (28. März 2012)

Bitte formuliere deine Sätze etwas verständlicher^^
Man weiß gar nicht, was du möchtest.
Du meinst die Team Vaujany Edition?


----------



## Deleted138492 (28. März 2012)

HtoTher schrieb:


> Bitte formuliere deine Sätze etwas verständlicher^^



Richtig. Merke: Niemals das gesprochene Wort transkibieren und vor dem Schreiben bitte die Gedanken sortieren...


----------



## downhiller_97 (28. März 2012)

ja ich habe vor 4 tagen einen post gemacht und hab halt die letzten 4 tage keinen blick in meine e-mail gemacht.ja genau die vaujany edition


----------



## DH-Rida (28. März 2012)

@ downhiller97: du hattest wegen dem hinterbau gefragt oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lo-jay (28. März 2012)

*Innenverlegte Züge tauschen - 
Tips?*

Ok, es ist an der Zeit die Schaltzzüge +Hüllen & die Bremsleitung auszutauschen. Hab' in diesem Forum glaube ich gelesen, dass hierzu die Gabel 'raus muss?
Der Dämpfer auch?

Fädel ich von vom Steuerrohr kommend neu ein?
Hilfsmittel?

Cheers!


----------



## -MIK- (28. März 2012)

Nö, einfach ein Schweißdraht durch die leere Außenhülle ziehen und darüber dann die neuen Hüllen einziehen.


----------



## lo-jay (28. März 2012)

Ok, und wie die Hydraulikleitung?

Cheers!


----------



## -MIK- (29. März 2012)

Genau so...


----------



## nachtradler (29. März 2012)

Oder einfach mit Packklebeband die neue Hülle an die alte drankleben und durchziehen, bzw. schieben. Habe ich gestern gerade gemacht.


----------



## HtoTher (30. März 2012)

Ich hätte da auch mal ein Problem bei dem ich Hilfe bräuchte. Wenn ich z.B. einen Drop fahre bei dem ich ca. 90-95% des Dämpferhubs nutze, dann hört man immer ein metallisches Geräusch  aus der Tretlagergegend beim "Einschlag". Das Geräusch ist schwer zu beschreiben. Würde sagen eine Mischung aus Schleifen und Knarzen, aber halt kurz und hochfrequent. Ich dachte erst es kommt von den Bremsscheiben, aber dem ist nicht so. Habe auch schon die Luft aus dem Dämpfer gelassen und das Bike dann komplett zusammengestaucht, da tritt das Geräusch aber nicht auf. Hat hier jemand ähnliche Geräusche bei fast kompletter Federwegsausnutzung? Es handelt sich um 2011er Uncle Jimbo.


----------



## Deleted138492 (30. März 2012)

Es kann sein, dass sich die Leitungen im Rahmeninneren bewegen und Geräusche produzieren. Dagegen hilft ein Stück Schaumgummi, das man durchs Steuerrohr ins Oberrohr drückt.


----------



## HtoTher (30. März 2012)

Hmm, aber wie Geräusche von den Leitungen hört es sich eigentlich nicht an. Dann müsste es ja auch reproduzierbar sein, wenn man die Luft aus dem Dämpfer lässt und per Hand einfedert!? Aber ich werds trotzdem mal ausprobieren. Man könnte das Geräusch auch als ein "Schallern" bezeichnen.


----------



## Deleted138492 (30. März 2012)

Ja, das müsste sich reproduzieren lassen.

Der Eindruck kann übrigens täuschen. Es wurde hier im Thread schon sehr oft angenommen, dass ein Geräusch aus der Tretlagergegend käme, was sich aber dann doch als Resonanz rausstellte und woanders herrührte. Es könnte auch das Schaltwerk sein, das an den Rahmen schlägt (sofern Shimano).


----------



## HtoTher (30. März 2012)

Es ist ein Shimano Saint.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (30. März 2012)

Dann würde ich dort anfangen, zu suchen .


----------



## HtoTher (30. März 2012)

Also vom Schaltwerk scheint es auch nicht zu kommen. Es sind nirgendwo Schleifspuren etc zu sehen und das Schaltwerk kommt auch nur auf dem kleinsten Ritzel in die Nähe des Rahmens. Mensch, das macht mich ganz verrückt, dass ich nicht weiß woher das Geräusch kommt. Da es sich auch nicht reproduzieren lässt, schließe ich darauf, dass es nur unter hoher Belastung auftritt.


----------



## DH-Rida (30. März 2012)

kann auch sein das die kette an die strebe schlägt und das geräusch macht


----------



## HtoTher (30. März 2012)

Ne, das Geräusch kenn ich ja


----------



## -MIK- (31. März 2012)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Es kann sein, dass sich die Leitungen im Rahmeninneren bewegen und Geräusche produzieren. Dagegen hilft ein Stück Schaumgummi, das man durchs Steuerrohr ins Oberrohr drückt.



Versuch doch mal Müs Lees Tip. Alternativ: Am Leitungsein- und Ausgang einfach einen Kabelbinder anbringen.


----------



## HtoTher (31. März 2012)

Also, wenn ich das richtig verstehe, müsste ich an den rot markierten Stellen vorne 3 Kabelbinder anbringen und hinten 2?


----------



## GeorgeP (31. März 2012)

HtoTher schrieb:


> Also, wenn ich das richtig verstehe, müsste ich an den rot markierten Stellen vorne 3 Kabelbinder anbringen und hinten 2?


 

Jep


----------



## -MIK- (31. März 2012)

Ne, die über dem Dämpfer nicht, dafür aber die Leitung am Unterrohr.


----------



## MettiMett (31. März 2012)

Also bei mit hat's nicht gehalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (1. April 2012)

Was genau?


----------



## MettiMett (1. April 2012)

Kabelbinder an den Enden.


----------



## jonalisa (3. April 2012)

Hallo kann mir jemand sagen, wo man die Zughalterung erwerben kann, welche unter anderem MettiMett am Sitzrohr befestigt hat?

Sieht aus wie ein Roehrchen befestigt durch einen Kabelbinder.

Hoffe man kann auf dem Bild etwas erkennen bzw. ihr versteht was ich meine?!


----------



## MettiMett (3. April 2012)

Ja also ich weiß was du meinst^^

Nirgends gefunden. Ist bei der Reverb dabei.


----------



## piilu (3. April 2012)

Meinst du das hier? http://www.ebay.de/itm/ROCK-SHOX-RE...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item53eaa3f6aa


----------



## MettiMett (3. April 2012)

Jupp das meint er wohl...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jonalisa (3. April 2012)

Glaube, dass es sich um dieses Teil handelt. Um diesen Preis bastel ich mir dann doch lieber selber was.

Hab bisher noch nichts gefunden, was mich vollkommen zufrieden stellen konnte.

Danke euch.


----------



## Deleted138492 (4. April 2012)

Ach, hätt ich doch bloß Verwendung für das Rad...


----------



## -MIK- (4. April 2012)




----------



## LGswim16 (6. April 2012)

Hi,
also ich fahre die die Fox 36 Talas 180mm an meinem Beef Cake sehr weich und hab ne frage zum durchschlagen.
Meine Standrohre sind 185mm lang (von der Dichtung aus) und ich nutze bei Sprüngen 180mm aus. Somit sind noch 5mm Platz.
Nur heute gab es zum ersten mal so ein dumpfes Geräusch beim aufkommen. Deshalb habe ich nachgeschaut und es waren an der Gabel 5mm platz und beim Dämpfer noch 10mm. :/

Deshalb meine Fragen: Kann ich bei 185mm Standrohren auch soviel ausnutzen bis zum Durchschlag oder ist es schon bei 180mm ein Durchschlag? 

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Deleted138492 (6. April 2012)

180 ist das Maximum.


----------



## jonalisa (7. April 2012)

Muss nicht sein, hatte schon oefters gleiche Gabeln mit unterschiedlichen Federwegen. Lass einfach die Luft raus und miss den Federweg nach.


----------



## Deleted138492 (7. April 2012)

Wenn er keine gebrauchte Float aus einem Canyon hat, sinds sicher 180mm.


----------



## LGswim16 (7. April 2012)

Ohhh 
ich hab mal die luft raus gelassen, wie jonalisa gesagt hat und des sind beim vorsichtig bis zum Anschlag reindrücken noch die 5mm übrig.
Schon blöd, verlässt man sich drauf und dann wars doch ein durchschlag :/.
Hab jetzt aber auch nicht beim normalen fahren gemerkt, dass ich am Anschlag bin. 

1.Kann überhaupt luft komplett durchschlagen? irgendwann ist sie so komprimiert, dass nichts mehr geht. 

2. Ich hab jetzt noch keine Probleme mit der Gabel nach dem Durchschlag gehabt. Kann da noch was passieren oder hab ich glück gehabt?


----------



## Deleted138492 (8. April 2012)

1. So weit bist du noch lange nicht. Bis das passiert, ist die Luft längst flüssig und dir die Gabel um die Ohren geflogen.

2. Kann nicht viel passieren, es sind Anschlaggummis im Tauchrohr. Zu oft vorkommen sollte es trotzdem nicht, da es den Handgelenken nicht sonderlich gut tut und entweder von schlechter Druck- oder/und Dämpfungseinstellung oder schlechtem Fahrkönnen zeugt.


----------



## Montanez (8. April 2012)

1. Ja, auch eine Luftgabel kann natürlich durchschlagen. Da ist Öl drin. Das ist flüssig. Flüssige Medien = nicht komprimierbar. Das ist u.a. der Anschlag. Wenn sie nicht ständig durchschlägt ist das OK, wenn öfters erhöh mal den Luftdruck!
2. siehe 1.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LGswim16 (10. April 2012)

Bin ich ja erleichtert. Danke 
Hab auch mehr luft rein gemacht: 50 psi bei 65 kg + rucksack. davor 43psi


----------



## wastl86 (13. April 2012)

ich checks nicht. ich hab mir die syntace x12 bestellt und die greift nicht im beef cake rahmen. kann mir da wer helfen


----------



## lo-jay (13. April 2012)

Wie findet ihr meinen 10-fach Umbau 11-36 - 34?
Der Umwerfer hat mich eher genervt.
Erfahrung bis jetzt:

Schaltet nicht ganz sauber aufs kleinste Ritzel ( kann die Schaltungseinstellung sein...)
& die Kettenführungsrolle rattert leicht.
Schalten sonst endlich superschnell


----------



## Deleted138492 (13. April 2012)

@ Wastl: Original war doch eine Maxle, oder? Besorg dir die.


----------



## [email protected] (14. April 2012)

@ Wastl Oder die Schraubachse von Superstars. Ist günstig und schön leicht. Überalle wo eine Maxle passt, passt die auch. Mußt halt schauen welche Breite du brauchst. Für 142 passt zu 90% die 135er... Ist zumindest bei meinem neuen Projekt so.


----------



## wastl86 (14. April 2012)

hab an rose geschrieben. die syntace x12 hat ein feineres gewinde und passt somit nicht. habs mir auch gekauft weil es weiter oben im thread erwähnt wurde... also passt nicht. hab mir nun die DT swiss rws x12 gekauft, welche auch in den komplett bikes ist. aber muss schon sagen der neue beef cake rahmen... sehr schon verarbeitet und gut durchdacht


----------



## Pusher123 (14. April 2012)

Hi Leute, mein Saint Schaltwerk schleift am Hinterbau (Uncle Jimbo) wenn ich hinten auf dem kleinsten Ritzel bin. Jemand eine Idee woran das liegen könnte, evtl. Kette zu lang?
MfG


----------



## Cotton1 (15. April 2012)

Das gleiche Problem hatte ich an meinem Uncle Jimbo mit XTR-Schaltwerk auch. Falls das Saint-Schaltwerk genauso funktioniert, musst du einfach die sogenannte B-Screw etwas weiter reindrehen. Dadurch schwenkt das Schaltwerk weiter nach hinten und stösst nicht mehr an den Hinterbau.

Fall es bei dir nicht dasselbe Problem ist stell mal ein Bild ein, wo es genau hakt.


----------



## -MIK- (16. April 2012)

Moin ihr alten Bastler,

ich brauch mal Hilfe. Gestern war es wieder so weit, beim runter schalten auf das kleine KB vorn, ist die Kette so dermaßen abgesprungen, dass sie sich zwischen Rahmen und kleinem KB verkeilt hat. Kette sprengen, Dämpfer entlüften und Hinterbau einfedern war die einzige Möglichkeit, das drecks Ding wieder zu befreien.

Ein paar Leute haben ja davon berichtet, dass es ihnen ähnlich ergeht, mir persönlich geht das seit gestern noch mehr auf den Sack als ohne hin schon.

Daher mal meine Frage, hat wer eine Idee, wie man das am 09er Jimbo unterbinden kann? Umwerfer ist imho korrekt eingestellt, würde ich ihn noch weiter limitieren, hätte ich eine schleifende Kette auf Kombination klein / groß (vo/hi). 

Danke für jeden Tip und liebe Grüße,
MIK


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morph027 (16. April 2012)

Was hast du für eine Kurbel drin? FSA? Haben die Spacer? Da könnte man sich einen Carbonring machen, der genau die gleiche Stärke wie ein Spacer aber mehr Durchmesser (etwas kleiner als das kleine KB) hat und den dann einbauen. Mit KeFü isses ja schwierig, wäre dann aber analog dazu. Bei mir verhindert hier am HT die obere Lasche des ISCG-Mounts das runterspringen:






Wenn da keine Spacer sind, müsste man sich mit KB-Abstandshaltern einen Ring an der kleine KB ranbauen. Würde auch gehen. Wenn kein Carbon da ist, könnte man da auch ein altes 22er KB soweit runterschleifen, dass das mit Kette passt.


----------



## Montanez (16. April 2012)

Also ohne Kefü hatte ich das Problem auch mal, aber mit springt da eh nichts mehr runter und selbst wenn wäre da gar kein Platz für die Kette weil die e13 Kefü einmal rund um das Tretlager geht.

Du benutzt doch eine Kefü mit ISCG Aufnahme oder? Wie ist da noch so viel Platz bei dir? Bei mir hat sich die Kette immer zwischen ISCG und kleines KB geklemmt.

So, hab noch ein Bild gemacht, da siehst du trotz Schlamm hoffentlich was ich meine: Du siehst das Blech der Kefü und das oberste Gewinde der ISCG Aufnahme. Da passt keine Kette mehr rein. Wie sieht das bei dir aus?


----------



## -MIK- (16. April 2012)

Also, Kurbel ist eine FSA und die Stinger ist bereits verbaut. Ich mach morgen mal ein paar Fotos und lade die hoch.


----------



## wastl86 (17. April 2012)

welche KEFÜ könnt ihr als 2 fach empfehlen? wollte die shaman racing commander montieren und diese passt nicht


----------



## piilu (17. April 2012)

Die Shaman Kettenführung ist eh voll für den Arsch entweder man zieht die Rolle total fest und dann dreht die sich nicht mehr oder man verliert die Rolle auf dem Trail


----------



## wastl86 (18. April 2012)

naja deine erfahrung. hab sonst eher gutes gehört und gelesen. welche kannst dann empfehlen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (18. April 2012)

Schon mal was von Loctite gehört? Soll wahre Wunder vollbringen, das Zeug.

Welchen Jahrgang des Jimbos hast du? Bis einschließlich 10er Jahrgang (danach ev. auch, das weiß ich nicht mit Sicherheit) muss man die Grundplatte *jeder* Kefü etwas kastrieren, da ansonsten die Kettenstrebe im Weg ist.


----------



## wastl86 (18. April 2012)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Schon mal was von Loctite gehört? Soll wahre Wunder vollbringen, das Zeug.
> 
> Welchen Jahrgang des Jimbos hast du? Bis einschließlich 10er Jahrgang (danach ev. auch, das weiß ich nicht mit Sicherheit) muss man die Grundplatte *jeder* Kefü etwas kastrieren, da ansonsten die Kettenstrebe im Weg ist.


hab an neuen beef cake rahmen.das mit der platte hab ich nun auch schon überlegt


----------



## Montanez (18. April 2012)

User T0niM0ntana hat die mrp 2X (http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1081989)
sieht doch passend aus! Die G-Junkies müsste auch gehen und der Canyon Chainguide sieht auch sehr passend aus, weil die Grundplatte nicht rund ums Tretlager geht sondern sehr kompakt an der ISCG Aufnahme aufhört (http://www.canyon.com/shop/?category=F01&item=27165).


----------



## Deleted138492 (18. April 2012)

Sieht passend aus, weil er sie wohl passend machte . Die Kettenstrebe hört kurz vor dem Tretlager auf, da ist nix mit OEM-Kefü. Entweder sägen oder selbstbasteln.

Die von Canyon dagegen könnte passen, aber es sieht knapp aus. Die Langlöcher sind eventuell doch nicht lang genug, um sie gescheit einstellen zu können.


----------



## T0niM0ntana (19. April 2012)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Sieht passend aus, weil er sie wohl passend machte



nope...da ist nix passend gemacht. Aus der Tuete ans Bike und feddich.
Einzig die Kettenlinie einstellen ist noch nicht vollendet.


----------



## Deleted138492 (19. April 2012)

Das sind doch mal gute Neuigkeiten. Nach mehr als zwei Jahren gibts endlich Kefüs, die ohne Weiteres passen .


----------



## wastl86 (20. April 2012)

gibt es denn da keine günstigere variante? ich könnt doch dann eigentlich auch ne kefü mit trettlagerklemmung nehmen oder?


----------



## -MIK- (20. April 2012)

Wenn Du kein BB30 verwendest ja.


----------



## wastl86 (20. April 2012)

ähm ne. hab race face X type innenlager drine. bb30 ist press fit oder? sorry komm da manchmal durcheinander


----------



## -MIK- (21. April 2012)

Here we go: Rose-Rider-Meeting 2012


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jonalisa (21. April 2012)

bb30 ist nicht pressfit.

beim pressfit werden die lager zwar auch in den Rahmen gepresst, aber dazwischen kommen nich Plastiklagerschalen, d.h. der Rahmen muss noch ein größeres Loch im Tretlager haben.

Beim pressfit System gibts eine Reihe verschiedener, z.B. Shimano mit 24mm Achse oder PF30m von Sram mit 30mm Achse.


----------



## ka1saa (26. April 2012)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Daher mal meine Frage, hat wer eine Idee, wie man das am 09er Jimbo unterbinden kann? Umwerfer ist imho korrekt eingestellt, würde ich ihn noch weiter limitieren, hätte ich eine schleifende Kette auf Kombination klein / groß (vo/hi).
> 
> Danke für jeden Tip und liebe Grüße,
> MIK


Falls das noch aktuell ist: Schrauben mit passender Kopfgröße in die ISCG05-Aufnahme reinschrauben ist wohl die einfachste und billigste Lösung. Nachdem dein Problem bei den 09ern öfter aufgetreten ist, haben sie das gegen Ende der Saison auch schon direkt so verkauft... wenns ein wenig edler sein soll, kann man sich natürlich was passendes halbkreisförmiges aus Metall oder Plastik "schnitzen", um den Schlitz zu füllen. Oder gleich ne KeFü anpassen, die erfüllt dann gleich mehrere Aufgaben .


----------



## trigger666 (26. April 2012)

Hi,

hat sich schon einer das aktuelle Beef Cake DH2 gekauft oder Probe gefahren? Oder kennt jemand ein Testbericht/Fazit dazu?


----------



## trigger666 (26. April 2012)

So könnte ich es mir vorstellen.


----------



## DH-Rida (26. April 2012)

es 2012 is ja ned anders las es 2011er, des hab ich 
allerdings mit saint kurbel, saint bremsen und rc2 dämpfer....
und ich bin total zufrieden damit  gabel kommt aber im laufe der zeit noch neu


----------



## trigger666 (27. April 2012)

Danke für Deine Antwort. Im August fahre ich das DH2 für drei Tage Probe, beim Rose Soulride Pro Workshop. Wenn es nur halb so gut wie meine Jimbo funktioniert, wird es gekauft.


----------



## FunBiker93 (2. Mai 2012)

wastl86 schrieb:


> welche KEFÜ könnt ihr als 2 fach empfehlen? wollte die shaman racing commander montieren und diese passt nicht



Also ich habe mir heute die NC-17 Stinger an mein Uncle Jimbo 1 2011 drangeschraubt. Passt wie angegossen, ich musste nix absägen oder wegschleifen, wie es bei den älteren Modellen erfoderlich war. Zusätzlich habe ich mir noch einen FSA Bashguard drangemacht.


----------



## LGswim16 (27. Mai 2012)

Hi,
ich hab mal wieder ein problem. diesmal mit der sram x9 kurbel, weil ich sie nicht abgeschraubt bekomme.
Ich muss ja eigentlich nur gegen den uhrzeigersinn drehen,oder?
Den 8mm imbus hab ich schon 31cm verlängert und mich mit dem ganzen körpergewicht draufgeworfen. und des sch*** teil geht immer noch nicht ab.

Danke im Voraus !


----------



## -MIK- (27. Mai 2012)

Da ist doch ein integrierter Kurbelabzieher dran. Wenn Du die Inbus-Schraube links herum drehst, sollte die Kurbel abgezogen werden. Wenn die Schraube heraus kommt, dann ist was falsch, bzw. der Kurbelabzieher nicht mehr drin. 

Unterm Strich geht das so: Inbus lösen (links herum), geht nach dem ersten Lösen leicht, wird dann zähe und geht dann wieder leichter. Beim Drehen kommt mit jeder Umdrehung die Kurbel ein Stück mehr raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (28. Mai 2012)

Ich denke, dass er die Schraube nicht lösen kann. Vielleicht ist sie mit Loctite vollgekleckert, da hilft erwärmen.


----------



## LGswim16 (28. Mai 2012)

Also mit dem inneren 8mm inbus hab ich versucht, links herum.
ich versuchs mal in der sonne zu erwärmen, die kurbel ist ja schwarz.
Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## Deleted138492 (28. Mai 2012)

Das wird wahrscheinlich nicht reichen. Schnapp dir mal einen Föhn und erwärme die Kurbel von allen Seiten.


----------



## GeorgeP (28. Mai 2012)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass er die Schraube nicht lösen kann. Vielleicht ist sie mit Loctite vollgekleckert, da hilft erwärmen.


 

Aber nur wenn du 200°C erreichst ...

Cheers
George


----------



## Deleted138492 (28. Mai 2012)

Das kommt auf die Festigkeit des verwendeten Loctites an. Dass 200°C nötig sind, ist eher unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## -MIK- (28. Mai 2012)

Dass das überhaupt warm gemacht werden mus ist unwahrscheinlich. Die Schraube muss sich auch ohne erhitzen lösen lassen. Wenn nicht, dann stimmt da was nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LGswim16 (28. Mai 2012)

ok. föhn muss ich auch noch ausprobieren.
Nur was mach wenn alles nichts hilft, zurück zu rose! :/


----------



## Deleted138492 (28. Mai 2012)

Noch größerer Hebel?


----------



## Bueck (29. Mai 2012)

LGswim16 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich hab mal wieder ein problem. diesmal mit der sram x9 kurbel, weil ich sie nicht abgeschraubt bekomme.
> Ich muss ja eigentlich nur gegen den uhrzeigersinn drehen,oder?
> Den 8mm imbus hab ich schon 31cm verlängert und mich mit dem ganzen körpergewicht draufgeworfen. und des sch*** teil geht immer noch nicht ab.
> ...



! du musst unbedingt vorher die kleine Madenschraube (M3 oder so = kaum zu sehen) an der Schlüsselfläche der schwarzen Mutter leicht lösen damit diese nicht auf den Sicherungs-C-Ring in der Mutter drückt => dann erst mit dem 10er Imbus (oder 12? habs vergessen) abdrücken. Ansonsten hilft wirklich nur warm machen.


----------



## altamann (30. Mai 2012)

Bueck schrieb:


> ! du musst unbedingt vorher die kleine Madenschraube (M3 oder so = kaum zu sehen) an der Schlüsselfläche der schwarzen Mutter leicht lösen damit diese nicht auf den Sicherungs-C-Ring in der Mutter drückt => dann erst mit dem 10er Imbus (oder 12? habs vergessen) abdrücken. Ansonsten hilft wirklich nur warm machen.


So ist es!!
Außerdem helfen leichte Schläge mit einem Gummihammer nach jeder 1/8 Umdrehung auf den Kurbelarm in die Richtung in die er soll.


----------



## LGswim16 (30. Mai 2012)

Bueck schrieb:


> ! du musst unbedingt vorher die kleine Madenschraube (M3 oder so = kaum zu sehen) an der Schlüsselfläche der schwarzen Mutter leicht lösen damit diese nicht auf den Sicherungs-C-Ring in der Mutter drückt => dann erst mit dem 10er Imbus (oder 12? habs vergessen) abdrücken. Ansonsten hilft wirklich nur warm machen.



Hi, 
ich kann da keine Madenschraube finden. hab die ganze kurbel abgesucht


----------



## [email protected] (30. Mai 2012)

Das war eine falsche Beschreibung für eine ältere Kurbel...

In deinem Fall mußt du wirklich "einfach" nur den Innensechskant in der Mitte lösen. Das kann schonmal ordentlich Kraft erfordern.

Der wird schon mit 50Nm angezogen, dann nochmal ne ordentlich Ladung Schraubensicherung und schwupsdiwupps mußt du mit fast 100Nm dran ziehen um die Schraube zu lösen.

Also einfach mit einer ordentlichen Knarre losdrehen. Du kannst um mehr Kraft aufwenden zu können den Kurbelarm in die eine Hand und die Knarre in die andere Hand nehmen und beide zusammendrücken. Dabei immer schön drauf achten, dass du die Schraube auch löst und nicht festziehst.

Am Anfang sollte sich die Schraube kurz recht leicht drehen um dann wieder zäher zu werden, dann liegt sie an dem Abzieher an und du ziehst den Kurbelarm runter.

Den äußeren großen Sechskant einfach ignorieren, da mußt du nix mit machen.

Das von MüsLee schon erwähnte Erwärmen bringt zumeist eine deutliche Erleichterung. Mit Sonnenwärme wird das allerdings nix . Der Fön könnte helfen, allerdings wird es damit schwer die Wärme geziehlt auf die Schraube zu bekommen. Am besten mit einem Heißluftfön und kleiner Düse.


----------



## ka1saa (30. Mai 2012)

@LGswim: Bei mir ging die Kurbel beim ersten Abziehen auch enorm schwer (zumal ich wie du kein Schwergewicht bin), irgendwann hab ichs mit Gummihammer und besagtem Kurbel in die eine, Inbus in die andere Hand hinbekommen. War allerdings auch kein schönes Gefühl, dadrauf rumzuhämmern . Als die Kurbel dann mal ab war, gings beim nächsten Mal auch leichter...


----------



## LGswim16 (20. Juni 2012)

Hi 
ich bins mal wieder. Also meine Kurbel hab ich noch nicht ab, hatte keine Zeit.
Ich hab ein neues Problem, mein Schaltauge fürs beef cake fr 2012 ist gebrochen und Rose erwartet erst Anfang August die neue Lieferung. In Lieferterminen einhalten ist Rose der letzte Dreck!!! 
Hat jemand noch ein Schaltauge über und zu verkaufen und könnte dies evtl. versenden?
Gruß
LGswim


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (20. Juni 2012)

Dann bist du nun herzlich willkommen hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=577960


----------



## Flouu (5. Juli 2012)

hallo!
ich wollt mal fragen ob einer von euch weiß ob man bei rose 'gebrauchte' bikes kaufen kann..also test-bikes zb welche rose in willingen bereit stellt um mal damit zu fahren..
würde mir nämlich gerne ein bc fr sl zulgen...als armer student hab ich jetzt aber nicht soo viel geld :/ 

danke und gruß
flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gnarze (5. Juli 2012)

Ja, machen die. Zumindestens war das vor 1,5 Jahren in Bocholt noch so.
Einfach mal anrufen.


----------



## trigger666 (5. Juli 2012)

Hi, das mit den Testbike Abverkauf machen die meist zum Saisonende. Häufig gibt es dann auf Facebook eine Nachricht darüber. Allerdings sind die Bikes arg runtergerockt und die Ersparnis ist häufig nicht die größte. Ich hatte mich letztes Jahr erkundigt.

Da würde ich an Deiner Stelle eher auf ein reduziertes neues im Ausverkauf hoffen. Der geht bestimmt dieses Jahr auch wieder zur Eurobike los.


----------



## T0niM0ntana (5. Juli 2012)

Am Ende der Saison kannst du auch die Leihbikes die du dir fürn Wochenende ausleihen kannst, kaufen. So hatte ich das letztes Jahr gemacht.
Dann siehste direkt, wie runtergerockt die Büchse ist..oder eben nicht


----------



## Flouu (5. Juli 2012)

dann schau ich am ende der saison mal (; 
dankee!


----------



## Schaltwerk-COC (5. Juli 2012)

T0niM0ntana schrieb:


> Am Ende der Saison kannst du auch die Leihbikes die du dir fürn Wochenende ausleihen kannst, kaufen. So hatte ich das letztes Jahr gemacht.
> Dann siehste direkt, wie runtergerockt die Büchse ist..oder eben nicht


----------



## jonalisa (25. Juli 2012)

Kann mir jemand sagen, welches Tretlager die Beef Cake Fr dieses Jahr hatten?

Alle anderen Modelle waren ja mit PF30 Standard ausgestattet, was auch auf der Homepage und im Katalog nachzulesen war.

Am Beef Cake kann ich auf den Bildern leider nicht erkennen ob ein Gewinde in das Tretlager geschnitten war oder ob es fuer eingepresste Lager vorbereitet ist.

Was auf BSA hinweisen wuerde sind die verbauten MegaExo und Hollowtech Kurbeln. Allerdings hat Rose in der Vergangeheit schon Adapter verbaut um dann MegaExo Kurbeln zu verbauen, wozu auch immer


----------



## trigger666 (30. Juli 2012)

Hi, fährt einer der hier mit Lesenden auch kommendes Wochenende zum Soulride Pro Seminar nach Willingen?


----------



## trigger666 (1. August 2012)

Hi, Rose hat die Preise für die Bikes reduziert.


----------



## LGswim16 (25. August 2012)

trigger666 schrieb:


> Hi, Rose hat die Preise für die Bikes reduziert.



Muss man aber hoffen das sie noch 2012 rahmen haben, sonst muss man bis anfang januar warten 
Kurbel hab ich übrigens abbekommen mit gewalt 

Hat jemand ne Schimano Saint M810 Bremse an seinem Beef Cake fr mit 185 mm Scheibe hinten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH-Rida (3. September 2012)

gibts schon irgendwo bilder vom 2013 Beef Cake DH??
des soll ja komlett neu entwickelt sein...


----------



## trigger666 (3. September 2012)

Habe auch schon gesucht und nichts gefunden.


----------



## trigger666 (4. September 2012)

Hat einer hier vielleicht ein Bild vom neuen Beef Cake DH für uns?

*@ Rose Versand:* Postet Ihr doch mal ein Foto und evtl. Spezifikationen hier!!!


----------



## Montanez (4. September 2012)

Meines Wissens sind die 2013er bikes ab nächster Woche im Shop zu bewundern und zu bestellen. Also etwas gedulden noch...


----------



## morph027 (17. September 2012)




----------



## Pinstripe (17. September 2012)

Wie geil!! Gibt's da auch nen "Vorher-Bild" zu?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH-Rida (17. September 2012)

die facebook bilder


----------



## trigger666 (17. September 2012)

Es wäre nur schön, wenn Rose beim DH Modell mal einen ordentlichen Paint Job hinlegt und nicht nur was Schwarz mattes anbietet.

Alternativ in Raw mit verschiedenen Sticker Sets zum selbst bekleben.

Ansonsten macht der Rahmen bock auf mehr Info´s und mich froh, das ich noch nicht gekauft habe.


----------



## Pinstripe (18. September 2012)

Ach, das ist der neue Prototyp. Dachte, du hättest den Rahmen entlackt. Würde den gleich so nehmen ohne jegliche Lackierung. Sieht einfach hammer aus in raw.


----------



## jonalisa (24. September 2012)

Ich bin dabei mein Jimbo 2010 auf Zehnfach mit Cage Lock umzurüsten.
Bis auf den Umwerfer ist soweit alles klar.

Möchte diesen Umwerfer montieren:

http://www.bike-components.de/produ...fer-Low-Direct-Mount-2-fach-Modell-2012-.html

S3 sollte ja mit Shimanos E-Type kompatibel sein? Wenn nicht bitte melden!

Meine eigentliche Frage:

Passt meine auf Zweifach umgerüstete Kurbel (22,36, Bash) in Kombination mit 2x10 Triggern und diesem Umwerfer für 36 Zähne, oder krieg ich Probleme mit der Kettenlinie? Shimano gibt für die Umwerfer eine Kettenlinie an, Sram hingegen nicht. Haben Sram Umwerfer einen größeren Schwenkbereich?
Haben die Zweifach Trigger das selbe Übersetzungsverhältnis wie die Dreifach Trigger?
Müsste so sein, nachdem der Abstand zwischen den Blättern gleich geblieben ist.
Die Zuganlenkung am Sram Umwerfer sollte auch zu meinem Rahmen passen, oder? Glaube mich daran erinnnern zu können, dass diese an einigen Bikes sogar weniger Probleme bereitet haben soll?
Bottom Pull für den Zug von unten wird dann wohl meine Wahl sein, zumal es bei Sram kein Dual Pull gibt?

Edit: Habe mir eure Posts von früher angesehen, möchte aber nicht den SLX 665 wie MIK sondern eben den Sram montieren.


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (7. Oktober 2012)

Hat hier zufällig schon jemand in seinem Beef Cake nen Cane Creek Double Barrel Air verbaut?


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (28. November 2012)

Falls sich hier jemand als Winterprojekt nen Freerider aufbauen möchte 
Rahmen mit einigen Anbauteilen:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/76969-rose-beef-cake-freeride-rahmenkit-grosze-l


----------



## jonalisa (28. November 2012)

Der weiter oben angesprochene Umwerfer passt nicht an das Jimbo 2010 mit 22/36/ Bash, da er zu tief baut.


----------



## jonalisa (25. Dezember 2012)

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit einem Jimbo und folgender Schaltkombi?
Vorne 36/22er Kettenblätter hinten 11/36er Kassette Schaltwerk Sram X0 Midcage.
Kann es sein, dass die Kapazität des Schaltwerkes nicht voll ausreicht?
Die Kette ist entweder so lang, dass sie auf klein-klein nicht gespannt ist, oder so kurz, dass sie für groß-groß kaum reicht und man klein-klein überhaupt nicht mehr schalten kann, da das Parallelogramm am Rahmen anstößt. Die Justierung über die B-Screw ist nur suboptimal.
Nicht, dass ich groß-groß bzw klein-klein fahren möchte, aber ich bin doch etwas verwundert.
Habe ein Jimbo aus 2010, das eigentlich für 9-fach ausgelegt war.


----------



## jonalisa (16. Februar 2013)

Hoffe jemand schaut hier noch ab und zu rein. Meine weiter oben gestellten Fragen haben sich mittlerweilen alle selbst beantwortet.

Vielleicht kann mir ja einer bei meiner Sitzposition behilflich sein. Fahre mein Jimbo in erster Linie hier in den Alpen auf hochalpinen Trails. Steil bergauf und steil bergab. Bin 182cm gross und habe eine Schrittlaenge von 87cm. Mein Jimbo hat Rahmengroesse M, ist also schoen kompakt mit 50er Vorbau. Habe die alte Talas verbaut, die noch auf 100mm absenkbar ist.
Nun meine eigentliche Frage.
Hat jemand gleiche bzw. aehnliche Voraussetzungen und kann mir sagen mit wie vielen Spacern unter dem Vorbau er am besten zurechtgekommen ist?
Habe mich durch eure Bilder gearbeitet. Sollten diese noch aktuell sein, so hat das Gross der Fahrer 2 Spacer zu 1 cm unter dem Vorbau. Zumindest sieht es danach aus. Hoffe auf Vor- bzw. Ratschlaege!


----------



## Deleted138492 (16. Februar 2013)

Es macht wenig Sinn, so vorzugehen. Jeder hat einen anderen Körperbau und Vorlieben. Wie viele Spacer dir passen, musst du wohl oder übel selbst rausfinden . Kleiner Tipp: Wenn die Arme senkrecht zum Torso abgewinkelt werden, fühlt es sich für die allermeisten Fahrer angenehm an. Interessanterweise ist das unabhängig vom Einsatzgebiet des Fahrrads.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jonalisa (17. Februar 2013)

Das ist mir schon klar, dass das Ganze von vielen Faktoren abhaengig ist und man das Ganze nicht verallgemeinern kann.
Vielleicht sollte ich einfach die Frage anders formulieren.
Wie viele Spacer habt bzw. in deinem Fall hattet ihr unter dem Vorbau verbaut?

Der Tipp bezieht sich auf gestreckte Arme, oder?
Ich glaube kaum, dass 1 cm mehr oder weniger den Winkel so stark veraendern, dass man einen Unterschied zum rechten Winkel erkennen kann.


----------



## Deleted138492 (17. Februar 2013)

Ich glaube, ich hatte 2cm an Spacern drunter. Die Höhe und Beschaffenheit des Vorbaus spielt auch eine Rolle, der verbaute Straitline SSC ist sehr niedrig und flach. Probiere doch einfach aus, welche Höhe dir am meisten zusagt.


----------



## jonalisa (17. Februar 2013)

Werd eh nicht drumrum kommen das Ganze auszuprobieren.
Danke trotzdem fuer die Tipps.


----------



## Deleted138492 (17. Februar 2013)

In den Vorbau? Ob das Sinn macht... 

Dass Fox und RS mit Öl geizen, ist keine Neuheit.


----------



## stone19 (11. April 2013)

Hallo MIK!

Hier mal das Bild


----------



## morph027 (2. Juli 2014)

So....ganz schön ruhig hier 

Ich mag die Rosen ja seit Beginn und hab mich vor einigen Jahren in Saalbach beim testen auf keinem Bike auf Anhieb so wohl gefühlt wie auf einem Beef Cake...

Und bei dem Hammerpreis für ein angepasstes 2014er Jimbo 2 mit X0/9 Mix (~2600) hab ich mir einfach mal einen Onkel bestellt  Natürlich in schwarz-ano (I'll paint my bike black until they make something darker... *g*)

Bis jetzt fuhr ich nie Fertigräder, da mir sofort die Hälfte zum tauschen einfällt. Aber dank dem Konfigurator ist das ja kein Ding  Ick freu mir!


----------



## Deleted138492 (2. Juli 2014)

Cool, willkommen im Club!  Auch wenn dieser mittlerweile etwas äääh... kleiner geworden ist ^^.


----------



## morph027 (2. Juli 2014)

Hehe....Das Gefühl hab ich auch...nur keine Ahnung warum. Die Rose Dinger sind alle über die Jahre konsequent weiter entwickelt worden, statt jedes Jahr alles über den Haufen zu werfen. Selbst das olle PF/BB30 ist wieder einem guten BSA gewichen  Jetzt noch ein 44mm Steuerrohr, und alles wäre perfekt.

Das einzige was im Konfigurator fehlte war der Monarch+ ... Aber so kommt der überteuerte blingbling Float-X in den Bikemarkt und ein schwarzer Monarch+ rein...


----------



## Deleted138492 (2. Juli 2014)

Das stimmt schon. Ist die Front denn immer noch so hoch oder hat sich das mittlerweile gebessert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morph027 (3. Juli 2014)

Laut Geo Tabelle und dem Artikel http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/05...rarbeitung-von-granite-chief-und-uncle-jimbo/ schon etwas flacher.


----------



## morph027 (3. Juli 2014)

HM...doch Pressfit :/ Gerade im Auftrag gesehen, wird eine X0 BB30 verbaut... Na gut, kann man notfalls später per Adapter ändern...


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (4. Juli 2014)

Kann es sein, dass du da die Innenlagerstandards etwas durcheinander bringst?
Pressfit ist von Shimano, BB30 ist von FSA und sind 2 ganz verschiedene Dinge.
Meinst du vielleicht Pressfit 30? Das ist von SRAM .
https://www.sram.com/de/truvativ/technologies/pressfit-30
Ist schon verwirrend: Rose wechselt seinen Innenlagerstandards wie andere die Unterhosen .

Was mich an den Rahmen auch immer noch stört ist die Innenverlegte Bremsleitung des HR.


----------



## morph027 (5. Juli 2014)

Jein ... unter PF fass ich mal alles gepresste statt geschraubte zusammen 

Richtig, SRAM hat sowohl BB30 als auch PF30 Kurbel. Die scheinen sich unter anderem in der Achslänge zu unterscheiden:






Und natürlich im Lager aussenrum....PF30 ist größer (46mm statt 42mm bei BB30), da die Lager noch von einer Hülse umgeben sind.


----------



## morph027 (31. Juli 2014)

_*Die Ware befindet sich in Vorbereitung für die Montage*_


----------



## Deleted138492 (31. Juli 2014)

Ich will dann aber auch viele Bilder sehen!!11


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morph027 (11. August 2014)

> Sehr geehrter Herr ***,
> 
> die Endmontage hat heute begonnen. Das Rad wird voraussichtlich morgen versendet.


----------



## Deleted138492 (11. August 2014)




----------



## morph027 (22. August 2014)

Der neue Gerät 







 






Monarch Plus DebonAir ist bestellt....dauert aber noch.


----------



## Deleted138492 (22. August 2014)

Läuft .


----------



## morph027 (22. August 2014)

Oh ja... ich möchte ja nicht schlecht über das Moto reden, hat schließlich viel Spaß gemacht, aber 6 Jahre Unterschied merkt man einfach  Letzten Samstag gleich ungefahren auf einem Endurorennen prämieren lassen und einfach allererste Sahne!


----------



## Deleted138492 (22. August 2014)

Hmm, jetzt würde ich gerne mal wieder eins fahren. Du hast nicht zufällig Lust, demnächst mal in Winterberg aufzukreuzen?


----------



## morph027 (24. August 2014)

Momentan nicht  Mal sehen, was der Herbst so bringt ...

Der Fox Float X wäre übrigens jetzt zu haben


----------



## Deleted138492 (24. August 2014)

Na Herbst geht doch auch noch!


----------



## morph027 (29. August 2014)

Jetzt auch mit dem deutschlandweit wahrscheinlich einzig lieferbaren Monarch Plus DebonAir in 216


----------



## simplesimson (4. September 2014)

Leute ich hab n Problem mit meinem Uncle Jimbo 2013er Baujahr. Wenn ich nach längerem geradeausfahren mal einfedere knackt es unfassbar laut. Irgendwo im Hinterbau/Umlenkhebel. Jemand n Tipp? Rad wurde etwa 1000km bewegt noch kein Service durchgeführt. Dämpfer läuft sahnig - kein Spiel im Hinterbau. Anzugsmomente noch Original-Rose. Einfach mal mit 10 Nm (laut email kontakt mir Rose das richtige) nachziehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (18. September 2014)

Hallo Simplesimson,

Folgendes könntest du prüfen:

Untere Dämpferbefestigungsschraube einige Umdrehungen lösen und gucken ob zwischen Dämpferbuchsen und Dämpferwippe ein Spalt zu sehen ist (kleiner Spalt in Ordnung; wenn mehr als 1-2 mm aber nicht mehr tolerierbar). Dadurch verspannt sich der Dämpfer bei fest angezogener Schraube zu sehr.
Den Hauptbolzen der Sitzstrebe und Dämpferwippe verbindet auf Laufspuren überprüfen, ggf. Nadellager überprüfen. Wenn der schwarze Dichtring im Nadellager herausragt muss das Lager getauscht werden, Alternativ die Dichtlippe wieder in die Fasung hineindrücken, Bolzen vorsichtig durchschieben.
Falls du Fragen hast, kannst du dich gerne bei uns in der Technik melden: 00492871-2755400.

Liebe Grüße,

dein RoseBikesTech Team


----------



## corratec1234 (19. September 2014)

@simplesimson, ist das knacken nur im sitzen da oder auch wenn du im wiegetritt bist oder stehst?
ich hatte auch ein knacken aus dem bereich, allerdings nur im sitzen und beim pedalieren, es stellte sich heraus das es an der sattelklemme lag. 
hab nun eine von hope ohne schnellspanner montiert und seitdem herrscht ruhe...

gruß mike


----------



## simplesimson (22. September 2014)

Hey Mike, 
das knacken tritt vorallem im Wiegetritt auf, bzw eigentlich immer nur einmal wenn ich plötzlich mit sehr hoher Kraft antrete. Denke dass es leider nicht der Sattelklemme zu schulden kommt. Ich Tippe eher auf Fall 2 vom RoseBikeTech Team (hört sich übrigens nicht so gelungen an)



> Den Hauptbolzen der Sitzstrebe und Dämpferwippe verbindet auf Laufspuren überprüfen, ggf. Nadellager überprüfen. Wenn der schwarze Dichtring im Nadellager herausragt muss das Lager getauscht werden, Alternativ die Dichtlippe wieder in die Fasung hineindrücken, Bolzen vorsichtig durchschieben.



Fall 1 kann ich auch ausschließen ohne die Schraube zu öffnen. Ohne Druck im Dämpfer gibt es keinerlei blockierende Kraft. Es kommt mir viel mehr so vor, als würde das Knacken von weit unten herrühren. Auch bei eher heftigen einschlägen (1 m Drops) kommt das knacken nicht vor. Es entsteht ausschließlich, wenn Druck auf die Kettenstreben ausgewirkt wird.

Da ich am Mittwoch einen gfk-Unterrohrschutz basteln will, und dafür es sich wahrscheinlich empfehlen wird den Rahmen vom Hinterbau zu trennen werde ich den Tipp 2 bei dieser Gelegenheit überprüfen.  Auch den 1. Tipp werde ich mal durchführen auch wenn ich mir davon nichts verspreche. Wenns bestehen bleibt muss ich wohl die Garantie in Anspruch nehmen und von einem Haarriss oder ähnlichem ausgehen. Sehr schade, denn das Bike gefällt mir ansonsten sehr gut.


----------



## corratec1234 (19. Oktober 2014)

@simplesimson ,
was ist denn aus dem knacken geworden?

gruß


----------



## morph027 (7. März 2015)

Falls wer günstig (289,89) auf einen Monarch Plus RC3 Debon Air upgraden möchte 

http://www.actionsports.de/de/rock-shox-monarch-plus-rc3-debon-air-daempfer-2015-10961?sPartner=100#


----------



## jonalisa (7. März 2015)

Danke, aber in mein Jimbo kommt wohl der 053S3C2R.

Ich versuchs mal wieder mit nem Landsmann , sollte durch die ganzen Verstellmöglichkeiten besser auf den Hinterbau abstimmbar sein und wiegt voraussichtlich auch noch weniger.


----------



## Deleted138492 (7. März 2015)

Den 053 habe ich mir auch bestellt und erwarte eine ebensolche Performance wie von der Gabel... Ergo geile!


----------



## jonalisa (7. März 2015)

Die Luxemburger bleiben also auch Zocchi treu. So soll es sein


----------



## Deleted138492 (8. März 2015)

Spätestens, seit ich mit der hübschesten Dame neben meiner Freundin (aka 55 RC3 Ti) am Gardasee rumgehoppelt bin, ist das klar .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jonalisa (24. April 2015)

Nachdem ich's schon im anderen Thread versucht habe, dort aber ignoriert wurde, poste ich es nun auch hier:

"Warte ja noch auf den Marzocchi 053. Sollte daraus aufgrund diverser Probleme bei Tenneco (sollte sich mittlerweile beruhigt haben) nichts werden, hätte ich zwei Alternativen.
Fox Float X CTD Trail Adjust oder Rockshox Monarch Plus Debon Air.
Für den ersteren hätte ich ein gutes Angebot wodurch der Preisunterschied lediglich knapp 50€ wären. Beide Dämpfer wären neu.
Welchen der beiden würdet ihr in ein Jimbo aus 2010 packen?


----------



## morph027 (24. April 2015)

Ich immer Rock Shox, da kann ich wenigstens alles selber basteln


----------



## simplesimson (25. April 2015)

Wenn du vor hast das Bike lange zu fahren - rockshox, denn bei einem 3 Jahre altem Bike kostet der Service dann immernoch 180 Euro (einfach zum Händler stellen und wieder holen).
Beim Rockshox machst das alles immer schön selbst (ist eig auch völlig idiotensicher) und zahlst jedes mal etwa 30 Euro... 

Abstimmen lassen sich sicherlich beide so dass zu zufrieden bist...

Außerdem: Wer will dass es gescheit gemacht wird, machts selbst.


----------



## jonalisa (25. April 2015)

Danke für die Tipps.
Mit dem gescheit machen hätte ich weniger Probleme da ich eine Bekannten bei BSC habe und dieser seinen JOB seit Jahrzehnten bestens erledigt. Vor allem FOX Komponenten sind ihm neben X-Fusion bestens bekannt. Zudem kostet der Service dort für jeden normalen Kunden 130€ nicht 180€.
Habe aber auch keine Probleme selbst herumzubasteln, mache so gut wie alles selbst.

Warte mal den Zocchi ab. Sollte das nichts werden, kann ich immer noch zum RS wechseln.


----------



## simplesimson (26. April 2015)

Die 180 wurden bei einer Freundin von ihrem Specihändler abgerufen als sie ihr 2007er Rad zum Service gab und der Händler den Dämpfer ausgebaut und verschickt hat. Für die Demontage hat er demnach 50 Euro berechnet, net ganz billig dieser Apfel auf 2 Rädern..


----------



## jonalisa (26. April 2015)

Jemand, der ein Spezi hat, kann sich das leisten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

